# biken in Fulda/Rhön ?



## mostly_harmless (13. Juni 2005)

Bin auf der Suche nach bikern aus Fulda.

Fahre am liebsten crosscountry, habe aber bis jetzt kaum einen jungen Fahrer/in kennengelernt.

Wer Lust hat auf ein paar knackige Ründchen durch Rhön und Vogelsberg sollte sich hier melden.


----------



## sunnyDH (29. Juni 2005)

guck doch mal da: Rhön-Forum 
ich glaub, da findest du leichter einen. im ibc sind die leutz auf so merkwürdige foren verteilt...
oder du guckst mal im hier im MTB-News Frankenland-Forum 

gruß in die rhön und viel glück, 
sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (3. Juli 2005)

Hi. Bin ebenfalls aus der Umgebung von Fulda - die Milseburg ist mein Hausberg. Gegen ein paar knackige Runden in der Rhön hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Einige gute Touren kenne ich. Ich selbst fahre auch gerne CrossCountry. Die Touren spicke ich aber immer mit einigen anspruchsvollen Singeltrails/Downhills.   

Gruss pitcane


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

am Wochenende vom 09-10.07 bin ich in Neuenstein und werde mit einem Bekannten dort auch die Gegend erkunden   

Die Milseburg steht auch glaube ich auf dem Plan, sollen eher zwei Panorama Touren werden mit ca. 50km und 1200hm    und ein Grundlagetest für den Alpencross den wir noch fahren werden.

Is halt immer schön wenn man Bekannte hat die einem die Gegend zeigen


----------



## pitcane (7. Juli 2005)

Neuenstein bei Bad Hersfeld?

Na da habt ihr aber ein Stück zu fahren, bis ihr in der Rhön seid. Bei 50 km Tour werdet ihr die Rhön wohl ehr nur streifen.


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo pitcane,

ich kenn mich dort nicht so aus ! Aber wenn nötig fahren wir erst ein paar km mit dem Auto !   

Hoffe nur auf trockenes Wetter !


----------



## Stalko (8. Juli 2005)

Mein Mädel und ich (beide Biken) wohnen in Gersfeld/Rhön (also direkt zwischen Kreuzberg und Wasserkuppe).
Würden uns freuen wenn jem. Lust auf ne Tour hat und wir mal zusammen en Ründchen drehen können.

Meldet euch

Gruß
Stalko


----------



## Voggy (8. Juli 2005)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mädel und ich (beide Biken) wohnen in Gersfeld/Rhön (also direkt zwischen Kreuzberg und Wasserkuppe).
> Würden uns freuen wenn jem. Lust auf ne Tour hat und wir mal zusammen en Ründchen drehen können.
> 
> Meldet euch
> ...



Stalko und sein Mädchen sind klasse; wohnen in einem TOP-Revier und kennen viele schöne Trails, Hütten und Hähnchengasthöfe.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

 

@ stalko: Schön wars bei Euch. 
Nächstes Mal Alpen-X  

Grüß mir Vreni.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (8. Juli 2005)

Voggy schrieb:
			
		

> Stalko und sein Mädchen sind klasse; wohnen in einem TOP-Revier und kennen viele schöne Trails, Hütten und Hähnchengasthöfe.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## connor768 (8. Juli 2005)

Micro767's Bekannter ist jetzt auch registriert!

Wohne in Neuenstein, stamme aus Fulda und die
Rhön ist mein erweiteres Heimatrevier.
Micro767, Tania und ich starten nächste Woche zum
Alpencross. Am 9. und 10.7 wollen wir zwei lockere Touren in der Rhön
machen.

Start am 9.7. ist zwischen 12-12:30 in Popenhausen
auf  dem Kirchplatz. Wer lust hat, einfach vorbeikommen und mitfahren.

GPS- Touren(u.a. aus der Rhön) zum Download auf meiner Homepage:
http://www.ak-webconnection.net

cu 
connor768


----------



## Stalko (8. Juli 2005)

Voggy schrieb:
			
		

> Stalko und sein Mädchen sind klasse; wohnen in einem TOP-Revier und kennen viele schöne Trails, Hütten und Hähnchengasthöfe.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Blumen 
Hoffe das mit dem Alpen-X wird wahr, wär sicher super!
Hat mir auch Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren.

Bis bald und schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (8. Juli 2005)

Klasse - endlich mal ein paar Biker aus Rhön und Umgebung!

Vielleicht komm ich morgen in Poppenhausen vorbei. Wie lange soll die Tour denn dauern?


----------



## connor768 (10. Juli 2005)

Unsere Tour vom 9.7.05,
einer hatte Lust mitzufahren....
pitcane war da und wir hatten eine wirklich nette Truppe
zusammen.
Können wir gerne wiederholen!

@pitcane:
Wie war die Ochsentour?

cu
connor768


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2005)

Jo ! War ein klasse WE in der Röhn !   

Viele Neues gesehen und dabei richtig viel Spaß gehabt !

Auch wen ich doch ein paar km Anfahrtsweg habe, werde ich wiede in die Röhn kommen !


----------



## pitcane (11. Juli 2005)

Ochsentour war gut. 40 km und 920 hm.

Die Streckenführung wurde etwas geändert. Man hat einen schönen Trail eingebaut, den ich noch nicht kannte. 

Ist immer wieder ein Highlight.

Am 11.09. startet ne Tour in Kothen. Muss von der Streckführung sehr gut sein, am 25.09. in Mackenzell.

Schaut doch mal unter www.radvierer.de!

pitcane


----------



## mostly_harmless (23. August 2005)

Danke für den Rhönforum-Tip, pitcane.

Nachdem ich meinen Hilfeschrei hier abgesetzt habe, dacht ich schon, dass man Forumsuser aus der Rhön geradezu herbeizaubern muss.

Und schließlich schickt mich google wieder auf meinen eigenen Thread^^


Leider macht mein kleiner Esel zur Zeit einen Höllenlärm und verlangt darüber hinaus auch noch ein neues Schaltwerk, deshalb fahr ich zur Zeit fast nur Rennrad.

Ab 1. September sollte aber nicht nur das, sondern auch das schlechte Wetter passé sein.

Da würd ich doch nur zu gerne mit ein paar netten Leuten fahren.
Und die Milseburg hab ich dieses Jahr auch nur gestreift...


----------



## mostly_harmless (23. August 2005)

Tja, erst will der beitrag gar nicht raus, und dann gleich dreimal, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (23. August 2005)

Obiges gilt auch für diesen post.


----------



## connor768 (24. August 2005)

Hallo mostly_harmless,
wir wollten eigentlich auch mal wieder in der Rhön biken... aber das Wetter!
Mit Micro767 hatte ich den 3./4.9 geplant bei mir im Knüll zu biken, aber wenn
wir ne nette Truppe zusammenkriegen, ist die Rhön ein Thema.

Dein defektes Schaltwerk ist eigentlich kein Grund. Ein XT kostet unter http://www.bicycles.de 39,95 und ist in 5 Min. montiert. Ich könnte noch ein gebrauchtes LX anbieten(Gebrauchspuren, aber sonst i.O.).

pitcanes Vorschlag  für den 11.9. und 25.9. ist auch nicht schlecht.
Die ersten beiden Touren des radvieres(Ochsentour, Monte Kali) bin schon gefahren.

Ab dem 6.9 wollte ich eigentlich in die Schweiz zum Biken(oder doch besser zum Tauchen?!!  ). Mal sehen, was daraus wird

P.S.
Meine neue Website ist endlich live:
http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2005)

UPS ! Das hätt ich fast vergessen ! Gut das es dieses Forum gibt !

Noch hab ich kein neues Rad   bin aber sehr zuversichtlich es Freitag/Samstag abholen kann


----------



## cmoritz (24. August 2005)

Servus,

wenn ich mit 35 nicht zu alt bin zeige ich Dir als Local gerne mal den schönsten Teil der fränkischen Rhön.

@ Sonja, vielleicht kann ich Dich ja auch überreden ;-)


----------



## sunnyDH (24. August 2005)

so ein ärger, dass ich hier in bayreuth hänge... 
bin aber mehr für gestört die hügel runterbrettern als für touren


----------



## connor768 (24. August 2005)

@cmoritz,

35? zu alt?
Ich würde sagen du bist unser youngster!

So wie ich die Sache sehe, kannst du Sonja eher zum Monte Kali (Neuhof) Downhill überreden (ca. 300hm, 20-25% auf Salz!!!!!)
allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man da fahren kann.


----------



## sunnyDH (24. August 2005)

ach, das geht sicher, nichts ist unmöglich...   
im übrigen erhebe ICH anspruch auf den job als küken! (oder gilt das nicht, weil ich nicht mit euch mitfahre?)


----------



## connor768 (25. August 2005)

@sunnyDH

du must den job nicht unbedingt alleine machen.
Mußte mir auf dem letzten Alpencross solche Sachen anhören wie:
"Wer schneller bergab fährt als du, befindet sich in freien Fall!"
Vielleicht etwas übertrieben, wollte aber bei den Downhills  tatsächlich keinen
vor mir haben. Außer Guide Olli, der schien beim DH irgenwie keinerlei Bodenkontakt zu haben. Der macht beim DH nur Kratzer in Bergauf fahrende Autos, die Kurven schneiden(Südtirol 26% Gefälle)  .

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Salzberg noch in Betrieb und gibt wohl eine
Strasse rauf. Ob man fahren darf, ist wohl eher das Problem.

Stürzen ist allerdings verboten! Könnte auf Salz sehr unangenehm werden.
Frag mal Micro767, der Kerl ist schonmal in einem Salz-Bergwerk untertage
rumgefahren  .

Habe zumindest schon rausgefunden, das es dort einen Radsportclub gibt.
Werde dort mal nachfragen.

cu
connor


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2005)

connor768 schrieb:
			
		

> Stürzen ist allerdings verboten! Könnte auf Salz sehr unangenehm werden.
> Frag mal Micro767, der Kerl ist schonmal in einem Salz-Bergwerk untertage
> rumgefahren  .



Moin Moin ! 

Und dort Untertage hab ich mir das Stürzen tunlichst untersagt ! Was bei mir schon manchmal schwierig wird   und das als Tourer   

War aber voll klasse ! Nach noch nicht mal 5 Minuten hast du das Salz auf den Lippen geschmeckt und es ging richtig auf und ab dort unten. Gibt sogar Rennveranstaltungen 1-2 mal im Jahr !


----------



## mostly_harmless (26. August 2005)

Also ich schmeck das Salz lieber beim Bergauffahren, oder als schickes Muster auf meinem Rucksack.

Aber mehr als ein Küken bin ich wohl auch nicht, schließlich fahr ich nur die Berge um den Monte Kali herum.

Was fährt man denn eigentlich untertage?
Klingt ja bizarr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2005)

Es war ein Rundkurs von ca.12 km glaube ich, gestern hatte ich noch den Flyer in der Hand und kann gerne nochmal genauer draufschauen wenn du willst oder die die Internet Adresse geben.

Das ganze war in Sondershausen, dort kann man Räder auch mieten was wir gemacht hatten, da es noch Schnee im März gab und wir 3 Räder nicht auf dem Dach über so viele km fahren wollten, bzw. wir nicht die ganze Strecke max 120km schnell fahren wollten.

Die Mieträder sind natürlcih nicht der Renner aber ich würde sagen besser so eins als das Eigene so einer Umgebung aussetzten, ausser DU fahrts ein Rennen dort unten dann natürlich nur das Eigene.

Ganz Lustig war, das wir mehrmals mit normalen Turis zusammen getroffen sind die natürlich nicht glauben konnten was sie sahen, ein paar Verrückte die in voller Radmontour durch die Stollen fahren. Die Strecke ist recht anspruchsvoll und auf alle Fälle sehr ungewohnt. Auch hatten wir oben Schnee und unten +35°C bei 0% Luftfeuchtigkeit und das hat mir extrem zu schaffen gemacht, unser Wasserverantwotlicher hatte natürlich nur die 3/4 Liter Radflaschen mit runter genommen und alles andere in der Umkleide gelassen, was nicht gerade hilfreich war.

Es geht halt immer auf und ab in grossen Stollen, recht dunkel das ganze, also wäre Licht am Rad nicht schlecht, ein Jeep fährt vor der Gruppe und ein LKW hinterher, der Besenwagen der die Schwächelnden mit nimmt. Ich war einer davon   

Ich hab ein Fotoalbum hier angelegt mit ein paar Bildern von dem ganzen, wenn es jemand interesieren sollte


----------



## flocu (26. August 2005)

Hi!
Ich bin zwar aus Wü, aber morgen (Sa) kurv ich mit nem Kumpel in der Rhön rum. 
Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen!


----------



## pitcane (29. August 2005)

@mostly_hamrless

dachte schon der autor des threads würde sich gar nicht mehr darum kümmern. was gibts neues von deiner schaltung. ich habe meine auch gerade erst vor zwei wochen komplett saniert. wenn de mal lust auf ein ründchen hast melde dich einfach.


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2005)

Hallo Pitcane,

ich werd am kommenden Wochenenden wieder im Lande sein, bei Conner768 !

Natürlich zum Radfahren    Jetzt wo ich wieder mobil bin und ein neues Rad habe.

Er plant bestimmt wieder 2 schöne Rundnen für 03 und 04 September !


----------



## pitcane (1. September 2005)

@micro767

Wie neues Bike? Ich dachte du wolltest keines kaufen. Na ja bist wahrscheinlich der Faszination unterlegen. Ich hab auch mein Neues. Macht richtig Spaß. Allerdings sind die alten Trails langweiliger geworden. Ideallinie suchen > überflüssig. Fox und Albert bügeln alles weg.

Vielleicht kann ich Samstag mitfahren. Wie wärs, wenn ich ne Tour zimmere?

gruss pitcane


----------



## Micro767 (1. September 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> @micro767
> 
> Wie neues Bike? Ich dachte du wolltest keines kaufen. Na ja bist wahrscheinlich der Faszination unterlegen. Ich hab auch mein Neues. Macht richtig Spaß. Allerdings sind die alten Trails langweiliger geworden. Ideallinie suchen > überflüssig. Fox und Albert bügeln alles weg.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Pitcane !

Wegen der Tour setzt Dich bitte mit Andreas in verbindung, er hat für Samstag ne Knüllwaldrunde geplant, die um 11:30 von seiner Haustür losgehen soll !

Sonntag hat er ein paar Ideen aber noch nicht´s fixes !

Am leichtesten bekommst Du ihn unter http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de  

Zu meinem Rad ! 
Ich wollte ja wirklich kein neues kaufen ! 
Aber irgend jemand wollte mein altes unbedingt haben und es hat ihn nicht gehindert das es an einem Fahrradständer angeschlossen war !   

Tja und was soll ich dann noch nach machen ? Das alte weg und warten ob man es wieder findet ??? Neee die Warscheinlichkeit ist wohl recht gering also hab ich mir ganz schnell ein neues gekauft und werd jetzt wohl meinen Hintern ständig auf dem Sattel lassen !


----------



## pitcane (1. September 2005)

Knüllwald passt mir zeitlich nicht so. Sonntag bin ich in Darmstadt.


----------



## cromags (1. September 2005)

Moin , moin !!!!

Ich habe vor am WE in die Rhön zu kommen  !!!
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen wo man gut und günstig wohnen kann?
Suche auch Tourenvorschläge, einfach alles anbieten, natürlich nur was mit dem
Thema zu tun hat!!!!

Danke !!!!!  

Gruß Cromags


----------



## Micro767 (1. September 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Knüllwald passt mir zeitlich nicht so. Sonntag bin ich in Darmstadt.



  Darmsadt ! Da bin ich ja jetzt fast, da tauschen wir gerade mal die Gegend ! 

Hast Du Andreas mal angeschrieben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (1. September 2005)

@cromags

würde mir was in gersfeld oder poppenhausen suchen. von da kannst du in alle richtungen starten. tourenvorschläge sind hier etwas schwierig, weil sehr aufwendig und wahrscheinlich würdest du es doch nicht finden. es sind aber auch ganz brauchbare touren von poppenhausen oder gersfeld aus beschildert. 
gute unterkünfte sind der gersfelder hof (nichts ganz so günstig aber mit wellness bad - sehr, sehr schön) und das gasthaus zum stern in poppenhausen.

viel spass, vielleicht fahren wir uns sogar am we über den weg.


@micro767

nee hab ich nicht. wenn ihr im knüllwald fahren wollt hat sich das eh erledigt. 
übrigens wegen des diebstahls mein beileid. zahlt ne versicherung was? vermutlich nicht, es sei denn du hast es extra versichert.


----------



## Micro767 (1. September 2005)

@ Pitcane

schade das wir uns dann nicht sehen am Samstag aber es ergibts sich bestimmt wieder was  ! 

  ich kann mich glücklich schätzen   
weil mir das Rad, damals sooo teuer war, hab ich es extra Versichert ! Und die 12,50 im Jahr machen sich jetzt voll bezahlt ! Was ich garnicht mehr wusste, ist das ich es sogar auf Neupreis versichert hatte  

Somit wird das neue dann nicht ganz soo teuer


----------



## cromags (2. September 2005)

@pitcane

thanx für die info, werde mal losfahren und dort schauen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (2. September 2005)

Danke der Nachfrage pitcane.

Habe heute seit langem mein Mountainbike mal wieder rausgezogen, und mich tierisch über den Trainingseffekt vom Rennrad gefreut.
Die Steigungen mit dem 43er Blatt im Wiegetritt sind wie purer Kraftsport.

Neue Schaltung hab ich auch schon, die wird dann am Sonntag oder Montag eingebaut (leider bin ich ein ausgesprochen lausiger Mechaniker, deshalb muss ich mir von meinem Onkel helfen lassen).


Wie sieht´s denn nächste Woche aus?
Ich hab quasi immer Zeit, man könnte sich vielleicht irgendwo vor der Rhön treffen, ich muss dann halt erst noch aus Johannesberg anrollen.


Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider durchgehend beim Cafe Panama Festival in Fulda eingeplant, da bleibt wohl grade noch ein bissl Zeit um Laufen zu gehen.


----------



## vrenchen (2. September 2005)

Ich würde vielleicht auch mitfahren...wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2005)

vrenchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vielleicht auch mitfahren...wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)



Wann mags Du mit ?     Samstag den 03 ? Sonntag den 04 September oder die Woche drauf mit Pitcane und Co ?   

Wenn Du diese WE mit willst musst Du Conner768 anschreiben am besten über 
http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de und mit Deiner Tel.Nr. 

Abfahrt soll Samstag den 03 Sept. 11:30 sein in 36286 Neuenstein beim ehemaligen Edeka !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (3. September 2005)

Dieses We schaffe ichs nich mehr, muss Training geben... :-/ Unter der Woche kann ich fast immer...ich richte mich nach euch... Mit Pitcane bin ich ja schon mal gefahren ;-) (Schaltungsprobleme sind behoben :-D) Wann fahrt ihr nächste Woche??? Was sind die nächsten Termine die ihr ausgemacht habt?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## pitcane (3. September 2005)

hi vrenchen, natürlich nehmen wir dich mit.

schade, dass es am we nich mehr klappt, hatte auch stalko schon mal deswegen gemailt.

da mostly_harmless erst sonntag oder montag seine schaltung einbaut, würde ich dienstag vorschlagen. ich hab noch urlaub, so dass wir auch schon früh genug starten könnnen. mostly_harmless kann wohl auch immer!?

treffpunkt und strecke ist mir egal. vrenchen kennt sich in der rhön auch gut aus, so dass wir sicher eine sehr gute tour basteln können. 

wie wärs mit treffpunkt grabenhöfchen oder ziegelhof. von dort können wir überall hinfahren und beides liegt einigermaßen zentral für alle.


----------



## vrenchen (3. September 2005)

Dienstag is prinzipiell gut.. aaaaaber ich mach ab Montag ein 4-wöchiges Praktikum und kann dann immer nur noch so ca. ab 14 Uhr. Wenn ihr gern morgends fahren wollt kann ich leider nicht mit. Ab Mittag bin ich dabei! Wenns heiß is können wir auch abends fahren...so n Sonnenuntergang auf der Wasserkuppe ist auch reizvoll


----------



## pitcane (3. September 2005)

14.00 uhr is mir recht. 

kommt stalko auch mit?


----------



## vrenchen (3. September 2005)

Ich denke nicht ... der muss an die Uni ... sagt einfach n Treffpunkt ich komm dann dahin


----------



## pitcane (3. September 2005)

nun gut.

dann schlage ich mal 

*dienstag 14.00 uhr 

treffpunkt grabenhöfchen * 

vor.

hoffentlich kommen möglichst viele und vielleicht kann es stalko auch einrichten.

falls der termin nicht passt können wir ihn ja noch anpassen - sind ja noch ein paar tage zeit. 

also bis denn, ich freu mich.

...werd jetzt gleich mal ne trainingsrunde über die waku drehen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (4. September 2005)

Va bene, bin dabei.

Jetzt brauchts nur noch eine schonende Anfahrt und gutes Wetter.
Bis dann...


----------



## Stalko (4. September 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig...

Bis dann 

Verena ....sorry Stalko war angemeldet und habs nich bemerkt


----------



## pitcane (5. September 2005)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig...
> 
> Bis dann



das schaffst du bestimmt. wenn nicht, du hast ja meine handy-nummer, dann warten wir halt 5 minuten   !

mit stalko wären wir dann zu viert: mostly-harmless, vrenchen, stalko und icke - wird bestimmt lustig!

vielleicht kommt ja noch der/die ein oder andere hinzu.


----------



## vrenchen (5. September 2005)

Stalko is nicht dabei...ich habe nicht gemerkt, dass Stalko eingeloggt war als ich die Mail weggeschickt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (5. September 2005)

aha!

also zu dritt.

hier nochmal ne kurze wiederholung des treffpunktes:

*dienstag, 06.09.2005, 14.05 Uhr

parkplatz grabenhöfchen.*


----------



## vrenchen (6. September 2005)

Tut mir so leid, habe es nicht ganz geschafft! Hab euch verpasst, war 14.25 Uhr auf der Maulkuppe...da sagte mir ein Mann ihr seit schon vor ca. 15min vorbei gefahren....bin dann zurück auf die waku...da sagte mir eine Frau das vor ca. 2-3 min 2 Männer mit Mtb's runtergefahren sind...da wusste ich nich mehr wohin...ihr konntet ja dann überall hin sein...bin dann langsam nach Hause gefahren....MIST!!!

Müssen das nochmal probieren   

Lieben Gruß


----------



## pitcane (6. September 2005)

Ja, schade!

Wir sind um 14.15 Uhr am Grabenhöfchen losgefahren. Wir waren zu dritt, ab Milseburg nur noch zu zweit. Der zufällig aufgegabelte Biker hatte keine Zeit mehr. Wir wussten ja nicht ob und wann du kommen würdest. Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal die Handy-Nummern austauschen, dann hätten wir das einfacher klären können.

Zuerst gings Richtung Maulkuppe bzw. Stellberg, dann weiter nach Kleinsassen, Schackau, Schwimmbad Langenbieber, Schloss Bieberstein, Elters, Mambachtal, Danzwiesen, Milseburg und beim Ernst ne Rast gemacht. 

Danach gings über das Grabenhöfchen, den Weiherberg und Abtsroda hinauf zum Pferdskopf und schließlich noch rüber zur Waku. Am Fliegerdenkmal sind wir den Trail nach Abtsroda runter und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt.

Waren insgesamt 57 km und 1600 hm (für mich, bin von zu Hause losgefahren).

mostly_harmless ist sogar noch aus Johannesberg angerollt und wieder zurück gefahren. Hut ab!


----------



## mostly_harmless (10. September 2005)

Ich muss pitcane noch mal bestätigen, natürlich ein bisserl spät...

Die Runde war großartig, Sightseeing im besten Sinne.
Vor allem die Trailpassagen haben Spaß gemacht, auch wenn bergab die Bremsen bruzzeln 

Eine Neuauflage würde ich schon begrüßen.
Hat jemand demnächst Zeit und Lust?

Am  letzten Donnerstag sind wir leider schon zu früh los, das war aber auch notwendig, erst kurz vor Sonnenuntergang stand ich wieder zu Hause vor der Tür, mit feinsten Eindrücken aus der Hohen Rhön.
Also, es gibt da ja einen wunderschönen Stein- und Wurzelweg auf den Kreuzberg, von Schönau aus...


----------



## pitcane (10. September 2005)

Fährt jemand morgen in Kothen mit? (www.radvierer.de)

Die Streckenführung soll ziemlich gut sein.

Ich habe vor mitzufahren und werde so gegen 09.30 am Start sein.

@mostly_harmless
Das werden wir ganz sicher wiederholen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (10. September 2005)

Ach ja, morgen in Kothen *g*

Da wollt ich eigentlich auch gern mitfahren, vorausgesetzt ich schaff es morgen aus den Federn.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja am Start.


----------



## sunnyDH (10. September 2005)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es gibt da ja einen wunderschönen Stein- und Wurzelweg auf den Kreuzberg, von Schönau aus...




Hallo zusammen,
muss mich auch mal wieder einmischen   

Ja, der Weg ist toll, raufwärts geht noch so (auch für Leute wie mich) und runterwärts kann mans trotzdem ordentlich krachen lassen   

Grüße aus Bayreuth, Sonja


----------



## mostly_harmless (13. September 2005)

Also, die Veranstaltung in Kothen war schon deutlich besser als sämtliches Rhöncupgefahre.

Wer an den Wegkreuzungen den Schildern für "Geübte" folgte, hat vor allem am Volkersberg schöne Abfahrten bekommen.
Auch die Fahrer waren nicht ohne.

Zum Glück hat keiner gesehen, wie ich mich am Kloster überschlagen habe, nachdem ich noch vor dem Gefälle einen Stein einfach nicht mit dem Vorderrad wegschieben konnte 

Bei normalem Wetter und Anreise per PKW ist allerdings anzuraten, den Dreistelzberg noch in die Strecke zu integrieren, allein schon wegen der Aussicht


----------



## pitcane (13. September 2005)

Die Strecke in Kothen war wirklich gut. Sehr traillastig und einige ziemlich lustige Abfahrten, da hat mostly_harmless schon recht. Deinen Ãberschlag hÃ¤tte ich allerdings gerne gesehen. Wann bist du gefahren?

KonditionsmÃ¤Ãig sind andere Rundfahrten allerdings anspruchsvoller (nur knapp 800 hm auf etwa 40 km).

Wie siehtâs aus, hat jemand nen Vorschlag fÃ¼r ne gemeinsame Tour?

Am Sonntag findet in Gersfeld/Sparbrod ein Mountainbike-Team-Biathlon statt. Geschossen wird mit Luftgewehren in einem SchÃ¼tzenhaus. (www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag findet in Gersfeld/Sparbrod ein Mountainbike-Team-Biathlon statt. Geschossen wird mit Luftgewehren in einem Schützenhaus. (www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de)



Schade mit etwas mehr Zeit und besseren Spritpreisen würd ich glattweg mitmachen, zwar würde ich nichts treffen aber ein Spaß wäre das bestimmt !


----------



## pitcane (14. September 2005)

Ups, habe mich geirrt, der Biathlon findet am Samstag, 17.09.2005 statt.

Start der Hauptklasse ist 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## mostly_harmless (19. September 2005)

Da fiel mir doch am Sonntag Morgen in der Zeitung noch so ein winziger Text ins Auge: Bayrische Downhillmeisterschaft am Feuerberg (während jedes müde Volksradfahren fast schon ne ganze Seite + weitere Werbung und Nachberichterstattung  erhält, ging das mal eben unter  )

Bin natürlich noch flugs hin, die Schwarzen Berge haben ja auch alleine schon eine recht hohe Anziehungskraft.
Leider kam ich viel zu spät, aber ein paar Endurofahrer gabs noch zu sehen.

Der Kurs, der rechterhand vom Sessellift in den Wald verschwand, dürfte in den nächsten Tagen noch recht gut zu fahren sein...

Eigentlich wollt ich am Ende der Woche auch noch mal das Gebiet um die hohe Hölle besuchen.
Vielleicht will ja jemand mitfahren?


----------



## pitcane (20. September 2005)

Von dem Event am Feuerberg hatte ich auch nichts gehört. Manche Zeitungen setzen ihre Prioritäten eben anders.

Den Biathlon in Sparbrod habe ich übrigens absolviert. War ne riesen Gaudi, sehr gut organisiert und professionell durchgeführt. Bin im nächsten Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei und werde wohl auch in Burglauer mitfahren (auch ein Biathlon).

@mostly_harmless
Was heißt denn Ende der Woche? Am Sonntag ist übrigens auch die Rundfahrt um den Ulmenstein in Mackenzell. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich, auch wenn es nicht die Schwarzen Berge sind.


----------



## flocu (20. September 2005)

Hat jmd. Lust am So zu fahren in der Rhön? Wetter soll gut werden.

Das in Mackenzell klingt ja leider nach 100% Waldautobahn. |-:


----------



## connor768 (21. September 2005)

Ich war letzen So auch mal auf dem Feuerberg. Wir hatten ne nette Tour von
Bad Brückenau zur Kissinger Hütte gemacht und noch paar Downhiller gesehen.
Bergab nach Wildlfecken haben wir auf Höhe der Ziegelhütte die Hauptstrasse überquert und einen schönen Singletrail(gelber Pfeil) gefunden.
GPS-Datensatz dieser Tour auf:
gps-mountainbiker.de 
Ein paar interessante Bilder von unserer Uina-Tour gibts dort auch.


Ich habe diese Woche Zeit zum Biken, die Sonne scheint. Vielleicht hat
von euch jemand Zeit und Lust?

cu connor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (21. September 2005)

Ich habe leider erst am Samstag und Sonntag Zeit.

Unter der Woche versuch ich zur Zeit meine Mathe- und Chemiedefizite auszugleichen. Den ganzen Tag in einem Sichtbetonsarg, und draußen nur das feinste Wetter,  da muss ich doch die eine oder andere Träne verdrücken.

Die Veranstaltung am Ulmenstein kommt eher nicht in Frage, ich weiß zwar nicht inwieweit dort die Autobahn benutzt wird, aber wenn ich die Streckenführung mit meinem Kartenmaterial abgleiche, komm ich zu dem Schluss, die Gegend lieber noch mal auf eigene Faust zu besuchen.

Das Bergzeitfahren in Schotten ist mir leider von der Hin- und Rückfahrt her etwas ungelegen (du wirst lachen pitcane, ich hab nicht nur kein Handy sondern auch keinen Führerschein ).
Deshalb wollt ich mal in der Rhön nach passendem Ersatz schauen ( nur für den Berg, nicht fürs Zeitfahren).

Flocu, wenn du am Sonntag gerne fahren würdest, sollten wir vielleicht einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren.


----------



## connor768 (22. September 2005)

Hatte eigentlich die ganze Woche Zeit zum Biken, die Betonung liegt auf "hatte".
Übrig geblieben ist davon nur noch morgen.
Ich wollte daher morgen unbedingt noch was von dem geilen Wetter abkriegen
und ne Tour in der Rhön machen.

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, einfach melden!


----------



## flocu (22. September 2005)

@mostly_harmless:
Ich werd wohl mitm Auto hinfahren denk ich. Die Anfahrt aus Mellrichstadt is mir doch zu lang und v.a. langweilig. Insofern lass ich Dir den Vortritt beim Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Du kennst Dich sicher auch besser aus in der Rhön.


----------



## pitcane (22. September 2005)

@connor768
morgen habe ich leider keine zeit. aber vielleicht schaffen wir ja dieses jahr noch mal ne tour zusammen.

@mostly_harmless und flocu
wünsche euch viel spass bei eurer tour am sonntag. ich wäre ja auch gern mitgefahren, habe aber schon nem kumpel zugesagt, in mackenzell zu fahren.

*VORSCHLAG:
vielleicht sollten wir mal einen termin mit etwas mehr vorlaufzeit einstellen, damit es sich möglichst viele einrichten können. wär doch bestimmt mal ne witzige geschichte in nem größerem kreis zu fahren.*


----------



## mostly_harmless (22. September 2005)

Ja pitcane, da hast du allerdings recht.
Wochenenden scheinen mir  irgendwie recht geeignet zu sein.
Und demnächst gibts auch noch ein richtig langes (1.- 3 Oktober).

Da sollten wir uns mal absprechen.


@flocu:
Wie wäre es so um 12.oo Uhr vor der Fahrradkneipe in Gersfeld (Bahnhof)?
Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden =)

Da bleibt mir noch eine Frage: Auf der Karte ist im Nordosten von Gersfeld eine "Kaskadenschlucht" ausgewiesen. Das hört sich schon interessant an, aber ist die auch problemlos fahrbar?
Würde mich freuen, da mal ne Info zu bekommen.


----------



## pitcane (22. September 2005)

Kaskadenschlucht:

Sehr sehr interessante Strecke. Allerdings gibt es ein je nach Fahrtechnik die ein oder andere Stelle, die nicht ganz fahrbar ist. Vor allem, wenn es nass ist, kann es sehr glitschig werden. Aber jedenfalls sehr sehenswert. Wenn ich sie in Touren einplane, dann immer als Abfahrt, hier überwiegt der Spaßfaktor.

Am Besten ihr fahrt sie von der Querverbindung Rotes Moor - Schwedenschanze aus an. Da könnt ihr sie in voller Länge genießen.


----------



## flocu (22. September 2005)

@mostly_harmless:
12h Gersfeld Bahnhof geht klar!

Die Kaskadenschlucht könn mer gern am Ende fahren, die ist sehr nett und wir kommen in Gersfeld raus. Ist halt immer n weng naß da, aber trotzdem sehr schön. Ziemlich weit unten is so n Geröllfeld, das will ich diesmal schaffen (-;

Haste Dir scho überlegt, was wir fahren könnten? Von Gersfeld aus is ja alles drin.

@pitcane:
Schlag doch einfach ma nen Termin vor, statt vorzuschlagen daß jemand nen Termin vorschlägt (-;


----------



## Stalko (22. September 2005)

Ja, sagt ruhig mal was, ich hab meine Hausarbeit jetzt auch hinter mir, noch Semesterferien und bin daher zeitlich bissl flexibler, fahre dann gerne mal mit!

Also bis denn dann mal ;-)


----------



## connor768 (23. September 2005)

@flocu & mostly_harmless

12h Bahnhof Gersfeld am So. 25.09. ?
Würde mir auch passen. Ich kenne die Rhön ganz gut
und hätte da zwei Tourenvorschläge mit Start in Gersfeld:
Rhön II: Von Gersfeld zum Kreuzberg(mittel)
Rhön VIII: Über Wasserkuppe, Milseburg, Stellberg und Wachtküppel(schwer)

Beschreibungen dazu findet Ihr unter:
http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de/Category1-All.phtml


----------



## flocu (23. September 2005)

@connor:

Je mehr mitfahren desto besser!
Deine 2. Tour klingt ja sehr verlockend. Schade nur, daß man wahrscheinlich aufm Rückweg nicht zum roten Moor und der Kaskadenschlucht kommt ohne nochmal Wasserkuppe zu fahren. Naja, dann wohl ohne die Schlucht |-:
Das Stück von Kleinsassen bis Poppenhausen kenn ich gar net, da bin ich ma gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (23. September 2005)

Freut mich connor, dass du dabei bist.

In meinen Ohren klingt die 2. Variante auch recht gut.
Hoffentlich drehen mir an der Milseburg nicht schon wieder die Reifen durch.
Dieses verdammte letzte Stückchen muss doch zu packen sein.

Die Kaskadenschlucht muss dann eben noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## connor768 (25. September 2005)

Wir(Tania und ich) sind um 12 am Bahnhof in Gersfeld.
Ihr wollt wirklich die harte Nummer? 
Der Milseburganstieg ist dann bereits der 3.
und nicht der schwerste!

Die Tour zum Kreuzberg wäre auch nicht schlecht. Man fährt auf dem Rückweg
über den Holzberghof und könnte dort noch ein paar Meter weiter fahren und dann über die Kaskadenschlucht nach Gersfeld runter fahren! So kommen auch 1300hm zusammen.


----------



## Martin66 (26. September 2005)

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr mich mitgenommen habt.

@connor768
Die Tour, die Du rausgesucht hast war genial.
@tania
Mein Respekt, dass Du trotz abgebrochener Bremse weitergefahren bist.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir das wiederholen könnten.
Martin66


----------



## connor768 (26. September 2005)

Hallo Martin66,
war wirklich ne prima Tour, auch wenn wir für flocu und mostly_harmless wohl
etwas zu langsam waren.
Die beiden passten aber gut zusammen und sind mit ihrem Abstecher zur Kaskadenschlucht noch auf ihre Kosten gekommen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es dieses Jahr noch ein brauchbares WE für eine
gemeinsame Tour gäbe.


----------



## pitcane (28. September 2005)

Radvierer, Tour in Mackenzell, Rund um den Ulmenstein:

Die Tour war von daher interessant, weil ich in dieser Gegend selten unterwegs bin. Die Streckenführung war doch sehr asphaltlastig. Kurz um Trails und knifflige Anstiege waren Fehlanzeige. Die 42 km enthielten 850 hm und waren auch konditionell nicht so sehr herausfordernd.   

Positiv zu erwähnen waren die zum Teil sehr sehr schönen Fernsichten, bspw. vom Ulmenstein aus. Auch die Verpflegungspunkte waren an der Distanz gemessen zentral eingerichtet.   

Alles in allem eine vergnügliche Runde, die einem die Vorderrhön von einer anderen Seite näher bringt.


----------



## pitcane (7. Oktober 2005)

Die Prognosen versprechen gutes Wetter fürs Wochenende.

Wer hat Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde in der Rhön zu biken?


----------



## vrenchen (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann Samstagnachmittag/abend und Sonntag...also ich würde gern mit fahren!!


----------



## pitcane (7. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schön.

Schlage vor wir starten Sonntag 12.00 Uhr!


----------



## vrenchen (7. Oktober 2005)

Wie wär's Samstagnachmittag 14 Uhr????
Kann sein das ich Sonntag arbeiten muss....das wär ziemlich schade!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (14. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem wir vergangenen Samstag ne feine Runde über Waku, Gangolfsberg und Heidelstein kurbelten, sollten wir eigentlich auch dieses Wochenende für ne ähnliche Veranstaltung nutzen.

*Wer hat noch Interesse an ner MTB-Tour am WE?*


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Pitcane,

Andreas und Tania, dürften fast schon auf dem Weg zu mir sein, die Zwei brauchst Du also nicht einplanen   

Wir fahren morgen nach Ettlingen bei Karlsruhe, zum Energy-Race, mein erstes MTB Rennen   

Ins Ziel kommen ist alles was ich will, sind aber nur 30km und 600hm


----------



## Martin66 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Pitcane,

ich würde gerne am Samstag und/oder Sonntag 'ne Runde in der Rhön fahren. Ich bin allerdings eher der Genußbiker und nicht der Rennfahrer.

Da ich vermutlich heute nicht mehr online sein werde, schicke ich Dir eine private Nachricht mit meiner Handynummer.


----------



## flocu (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich hätte Interesse am Sonntag.
Am liebsten was langes.

Ach ja, letztes Mal war echt top. Ich habs auch endlich mal geschafft die Fotos hochzuladen, hier. 
Danke v.a. an den perfekt ausgestatteten connor und an mostly_harmless, der gar net harmlos war.


----------



## pitcane (14. Oktober 2005)

Na das hört sich ja gut an. Sonntag würde mir auch passen.

Mit Martin, flocu und mir wären wir zu dritt.

Sonntag würde mir auch besser passen. Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand anschließt.

Tourenvorschläge sind natürlich auch willkommen. Ich denke es wird aber kein Problem was Ansprechendes zusammenzustellen.

@micro767
Viel Spaß bei eurem Rennen. Ins Ziel wirst du sicherlich kommen. Die Tour vom Sommer sollten wir mal wiederholen. (Ob das dieses Jahr noch klappt?)Gruß auch an Familie connor.


----------



## vrenchen (14. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn ihr Sonntag morgen/vormittag fahrt, bin ich vielleicht auch dabei.
Vorschlag für einen Termin... 9 Uhr oder spätestens um 10 ??!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (14. Oktober 2005)

Auch 10 Uhr ist durchaus möglich. (9 is schon verdammt früh, da komm ich ja grad aus der Kirche   ) 
Mal sehen was das Rest der Truppe dazu sagt. 

Vermute mal du musst mittags wieder arbeiten!?

Stalko, ist denn die Mail endlich angekommen?


----------



## flocu (15. Oktober 2005)

10 wär scho ok


----------



## Martin66 (15. Oktober 2005)

10 Uhr am Sonntag ist auch für mich ok.

@mostly_harmless
Falls Du auch dabei bist, dann gib mir Bescheid. Ich könnte Dich in Johannesberg abholen.


----------



## pitcane (15. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen.

Vrenchen wird morgen nicht dabei sein können. Sie hat ihr MTB nicht in der Rhön - Schade.

*10.00 Uhr fänd ich trotzdem okay.   
Schlage vor wir treffen uns in Poppenhausen an der Kirche.  *


----------



## flocu (15. Oktober 2005)

Gersfeld Bahnhof fänd ich besser, den kenn ich wenigstens scho (-;

Mal n grober Tourenvorschlag vom Rhön-Noob:
Erstmal schwarze Berge, z.B. über Würzburger Haus. Dann Kissinger Hütte, dann die Qual der Wahl welche der geilen Abfahrten am Feuerberg. Dann Wanderweg (gelbes Dreieck) zum Kreuzberg. 
Wenn wir dann noch frisch sind, weiter zu den Trail Downhills Richtung Kilianshof, wie beim Kuppenritt. Rüber nach Weisbach und über die kalte Buche wieder hoch oder nochn Stück weiter nach Oberelsbach und dann übern Basaltsee. Dann am Heidelstein vorbei übers rote Moor die Kaskadenschlucht runter und gut is.
Wenn wir am Kreuzberg scho nimmer können, dann gleich über Oberweißenbrunn und die Schwedenschanze zurück.

Dazu muss ich sagen, daß ich den Wanderweg von der Feuerberg Talstation zum Kreuzberg überhaupt net kenn, weiß jemand wie gut der fahrbar ist? Alternativ müsst mer halt von unten wieder aufn Guckaspaß, da gibts sogar ne ausgeschilderte MTB-Route.

Auch ziemlich planlos bin ich, wenns darum geht erstmal von Oberweißenbrunn zum Würzburger Haus zu kommen Bin das zwar schonmal bei der Vreni mitgefahren, aber das ist scho ne gute Weile her.
Der Hauptwanderweg 6 schaut aber schon mal sehr gut aus. Und wenn wirs uns so richtig geben wollen können wir ja zum Aufwärmen gleich mal den Himmeldunk hoch (-;

Was meinste Pitcane? Oder Martin? Wer kennt sich aus?
Wir können natürlich auch was ganz anderes machen.


----------



## pitcane (15. Oktober 2005)

Bahnhof Gersfeld ist mir auch recht.

Dein Tourenvorschlag hört sich gut an. Südlich des Kreuzbergs kenn ich mich allerdings net so gut aus. Die Trails am Feuerberg hab ich natürlich schon gefahren, da bin ich aber mit dem Auto angereist.

Von Oberweißenbrunn zur Würzburger Hütte is kein Problem. Das kenn ich. Einfach den Wiesenweg Richtung Himmeldunk und dann rechts halten, is sogar ausgeschildert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ob der Wanderweg von der Feuerberg-Talstation zum Kreuzberg fahrbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Auf meiner Karte sehe ich da gar keinen direkten Weg.

Wenn was Neues dabei ist, issses umso interessanter. Und sollte wirklich mal ein Stück nicht fahrbar sein, dann schieben wir eben.

Wenn Martin einverstanden ist, dann 

*10.00 Uhr, Bahnhof Gersfeld!*


----------



## vrenchen (15. Oktober 2005)

Diesen Weg von Langenleiten auf den Kreuzberg (gelbes Dreieck) habe ich auch schon mal gesucht...ist allerdings schon paar Jahre her (2 oder 3), ich habe nicht all zu gute Erinnerungen im Kopf, ich glaube, ich hab mich damals bissel verfranst weils auch teilweise total zugewachsen war. Kann auch sein, dass man den Weg mal wieder bearbeitet hat und jetzt tip top ist...ihr könnts ja probieren. Sagt mir dann aber unbedingt Bescheid wie der Weg war, ob ihr ihn gefunden habt und wie fahrbar er war!


----------



## Martin66 (15. Oktober 2005)

10 Uhr Bahnhof Gersfeld. Ich werde dort sein!

flocu, Deine Tour hört sich gut an, leider kenne ich mich südlich vom Kreuzberg genauso gut aus wie pitcane. Den Feuerberg kenne ich auch nur von der Anreise mit dem Auto und der Auffahrt mit dem Lift   

Ich glaube mostly_harmless kennt sich in den Schwarzen Bergen gut aus. Wo ist er?

Ansonsten lasst uns einfach neue Wege ausprobieren.

@flocu
Danke, dass Du die Bilder und das Profil von neulich ins Netz gestellt hast. Leider war ich etwas zu schnell, so etwas kann bei mir aber nur bergab passieren


----------



## flocu (15. Oktober 2005)

@martin:
Du zu schnell oder mein Knipserle zu langsam |-:

@vrenchen:
Bericht wird erstattet (-;
Aber nächstes Mal das MTB mitnehmen!


Für morgen is ja dann alles gebongt, ich freu mich schon drauf.
Wenn noch was ist, meine Handy Nr. steht im Profil, ansonsten 10h Gersfeld


----------



## mostly_harmless (15. Oktober 2005)

Gut, dass ich das heut abend noch lesen konnte.
 
Also zum guide taug ich nicht in den schwarzen Bergen, aber mitfahren tu ich gern.

Wäre perfekt, wenn du mich abholen könntest Martin, dann kann ich mir die 20 Kilometer durch die Nebelbank sparen.
Ich ruf morgen noch mal bei dir durch.

Dann darf ich jetzt nur nicht mehr so viel lumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin66 (16. Oktober 2005)

@mostly_harmless:
Es freut mich, dass Du dabei bist. Ich werde kurz vor halb zehn dort sein, wo ich Dich das letzte Mal abgesetzt habe. Bis später.

@connor768 und tania:
Ich hoffe Ihr habt Euer Rennen gut überstanden und die Bremsen haben wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Martin66 (17. Oktober 2005)

War gestern echt nicht mein Tag. Vermutlich war der Start für mich ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen zu schnell.

Vom Himmeldunkberg bin ich zum Schwedenwall, Holzberghof, Kalte Buche, Basaltsee (zumindest kurz davor) und dann rüber zum Heidelstein, Rotes Moor und die Kaskadenschlucht runter nach Gersfeld.
In der Kaskadenschucht habe ich alle Stufen einwandfrei genommen. Doch auf einem geraden Stück bin ich mit meinen matschigen Reifen von einem Stein abgerutscht und dann lag ich. Dabei bin ich etwas unglücklich auf einen Finger gefallen. Der ist ziemlich dick und blau. Ich denke, dass er nur gestaucht ist.

Am Kreuzberg war bestimmt die Hölle los. Ich bin gespannt auf Euren Bericht.

Von mostly_harmless habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Ich vermute er ist auf der Kirmes in Johannesberg versumpft


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> @micro767
> Viel Spaß bei eurem Rennen. Ins Ziel wirst du sicherlich kommen. Die Tour vom Sommer sollten wir mal wiederholen. (Ob das dieses Jahr noch klappt?)Gruß auch an Familie connor.



Hallo ! Gruß hab ich ausgerichtet ! Ins Ziel sind wir auch gekommen !    Persönliche Ziele erreicht und viel Spaß gehabt ! Sonntag sind wir noch ne schöne gemütliche 80km Neckar Tour gefahren   

Jo, die Tour müssen wir mal wiederholen aber ob es dieses Jahr nochmal was wird glaube ich nicht, am 28.10 fliege ich zum biken in die Türkei   und danach wird es wohl schon richtig kalt sein !


----------



## flocu (17. Oktober 2005)

Is noch ne nette Tour geworden, aber alles was ich vorher geplant hab wär dann doch n bissl viel gewesen. Martin hat uns leider auf dem Anstieg zum Himmeldunk verlassen, weil er sich an dem Tag nicht so fit gefühlt hat und sich schon ziemlich hochquälen musste.



 

Statt dem eher langweiligen Weg übers Würzburger Haus sind wir vom Himmeldunk direkt zum Kreuzberg gefahrn. Von da zum Guckaspaß und dann zur Kissinger Hütte/Feuerberg. Den Feuerberg runter war schon sehr interessant, nächstes Jahr bin ich da sicher mal nen Tag bei Liftbetrieb  



 

Von der Talstation den Wanderweg zu finden ist net schwer. N Stückle Straße Richtung Langenleiten und die 3. Einfahrt links auf so nen Schotterweg nehmen. Dann gleich nochmal links und runter in das Tal. Ab da immer an das gelbe Dreieck halten. Der Weg ist sehr schön, aber auch ordentlich anstrengend und nur von Konditionstieren in einem Zug fahrbar. Bergab ist er sicher wie so vieles schöner, schon allein wegen den 3 Bachquerungen im unteren Teil. Diesmal sind wir dann gleich ganz hoch zu den Kreuzen und dann über die Haflinger Alm abgefahren. Weil uns das noch net gereicht hat sind wir noch die Rampe zum Arnsberg hoch.



 

Und danach wars uns immer noch net genug, also haben wir nochmal den Simmelsberg in Angriff genommen und dann über die Frankfurter Hütte runter (-;



 

Alles in allem ne sehr schöne und anstrengende Tour. Schade, daß Martin nicht so gut mit kam und daß Meister Harmlos gar net aufgekreuzt ist.


----------



## mostly_harmless (17. Oktober 2005)

Sorry Martin, war morgens nicht in der Lage hochzukommen.


Blöde Situation, auf ner Party von dieser Tour zu lesen, da stand ich dann vor der Wahl.
Entweder sofort nach Hause laufen (das vernünftigste ist manchmal auch das unattraktivste), oder noch ein bisserl feiern.
Ins Bett bin ich zwar noch gekommen, aber nicht so schnell wieder hoch.

Aufgrund der deshalb angefallenen Schuldgefühle hab ich dann versucht meinem kleinen Bruder den Wald hinterm Haus zu zeigen, der Blick in die Rhön hat da schon geschmerzt, und nach flocus Bildern noch mehr.


----------



## pitcane (17. Oktober 2005)

Flocu die Bilder machen was her, das versuch ich auch.   

Jaja, war wirklich ne schöne Tour. Da habt ihr was verpasst. War allerdings ganz schön anstrengend. Flocu hätte sicher noch den ein oder anderen Gipfel eingestreut, ich hatte aber keine Zeit mehr.

Der Weg von der Feuerberg-Talstation zum Kreuzberg ist wirklich leicht zu finden. Neben dem gelben Dreieck ist er noch mit einer blauen Muschel gekennzeichnet. Allerdings ist er wirklich anspruchsvoll. Ab und an ein kleines Päuschen, damit sich die Drehzahl wieder beruhigt, ist schon angebracht. Als Downhill ist er bestimmt richtig fett, zumal die Bachquerungen neben der Furt kleine Brücken haben. (Man sieht sie jedoch nicht auf den ersten Blick)   

Die Tour ging ja schon stramm los, als wir direkt Richtung Hohe Hölle aufbrachen. Hier nahmen wir auch noch die letzte Rampe mit, um den anschließenden Trail nach Owbrunn komplett zu genießen.






Die Rampe am Arnsberg hat auch Flocu alles abverlangt, zumal da ja schon 3 Gipfel in den Oberschenkeln steckten.





Nachteil der schönen Fernsicht 





waren die im Vergleich zum Samstag geringeren Temperaturen. Nach der Abfahrt vom Kreuzberg waren wir ziemlich durchgefroren. 

Rund um den Kreuzberg gibt es sicher noch viele, viele schöne Wege. Da würd ich schon noch mal ne Tour fahren. Wär schön, wenn da ne größere Truppe zusammenkommen würde. 

@martin66
"Bis zum nächsten Mal" steht noch. Ne schlechte Tagesform kann jeder mal haben. mostly_harmless hätte gestern wohl auch kein großes Kettenblatt benötigt.   

Ach ja, beim letzten Anstieg auf den Simmelsberg riefen die Oberschenkel deutlich nach neuer Energie. Ohne Nahrungsaufnahme hätte die Tour nicht viel länger dauern dürfen.
Der Ausblick war aber noch mal genial. Hier die beiden Nallen. Da muss ich auch mal wieder rauf und hoffe auf ne geführte Tour von vrenchen und stalko. Ich war zwar schon mal oben, das ist aber ne ganze Weile her.





nun denn - gut nacht...


----------



## Martin66 (18. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich Eure Bilder sehe und Berichte lese   , dann könnte ich mir in den Hintern beißen, dass ich in so schlechter Tagesform war   

@pitcane:
"Bis zum nächsten Mal" werde ich noch viel trainieren müssen.

@mostly_harmless:
Brauchst keine Schuldgefühle zu haben, warst ja gestraft genug, dass Du bei dem genialen Wetter nicht mitgefahren bist. Aber Studenten können ja auch unter der Woche so ne Tour nachholen. Student müsste man wieder sein ...

Ich wünsche flocu und mostly_harmless einen guten Start ins neue Semester.


----------



## connor768 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wieder zurück im Land, die Beine lassen sich auch schon wieder bewegen.
Schöne Bilder, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein reut mich diesmal aber garnicht.
In Ettlingen hatten wir auch Traumwetter. Und mit 20C war sicherlich etwas wärmer als bei euch.
Das Rennen war hart,aber geil, zwar nuuuuur 30km und 680hm(laut HAC), aber jede der 3 Runden begann gleich mit einem 3km langen Anstieg.
 Ich wollte unter 1:30 Std. bleiben.Aber ....

1. Runde zu schnell gefahren(Anfängerfehler!),
2. Runde Tribut gezollt.
3. Als alter Tourenfahrer jetzt eigentliche erst warm(zu spät!), wollte
nochmal ordentlich Gas geben, aber am Anstrieg 3x Kette zwischen Speichen und Ritzel eingeklemmt(hat gute 5min gekostet),Schaltwerk verbogen nur noch dicke Gänge möglich.

Am Ende waren es 1:33 Std. -> 149. Platz gesamt. und 49. in meiner Altersklasse  

Muß man positiv sehen ->> immerhin 300 Leute hinter mir gelassen   

@Martin66
Trainigsvorschlag:
Wie wärs mit Langlauf-Skaten im Winter, bringt ordentlich Power!


----------



## ironman75 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit diesen Thread mit. Ich komme aus Oberweissenbrunn und bin auch begeisterter Mountainbiker. Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen bei der nächsten Tour. 

Ist schon etwas geplant? Bin zwar kein Student mehr....aber für eine schöne Herbsttour nimmt man sich schon einmal Zeit.

Ach ja die Website mit den Gps-Touren finde ich klasse. Bin auch gerade dran in der Art etwas aufzubauen.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ironman,
danke für dein Lob über meine Website. Nun kommt ja so langsam der Winter und ich habe noch einige GPS-Touren aufzuarbeiten, u.a. die Uina-Tour und die Wettersteinrunde.  

Winter
Man könnte auch Winter mal gemeinsame Tour in der Rhön machen, dann würde ich allerdings Langlauf-Skier vorziehen. Wie sieht da so bei euch aus?

@Alle
Auf meiner Webiste habe ich eine kleine Serie mit Bikefotos des Monats. Hier sollen kuriose Bilder rund um das MTB stehen. Das Problem: Ich habe keine mehr!!!   
Ich bräuchte euere Hilfe. Also kramt doch mal in Bilderfundus. Die Bilder werden gerne auch mit euren Namen veröffentlicht, wenn ihr das möchtet.


----------



## ironman75 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Connor,

im Winter sind wir (meine Freundin und ich) auch sehr oft mit Langlaufskiern unterwegs. Letztes Jahr z.B. haben wir eine schöne Tour von Oberweissenbrunn zum Thüringer Rhönhaus gemacht. 

Bin jetzt dran mir ein paar neue Skating Ski zu kaufen. Für Abends nach Feierabend...ne kleine Runde im Roten Moor....mit Stirnlampe....

Uina haben wir dieses Jahr bei unserem Alpencross auch gemacht. War gigantisch.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## pitcane (19. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt schreibt den Schnee mal nicht vorzeitig herbei. Ich würd schon noch ganz gern die ein oder andere Tour kurbeln. Natürlich ist ein Obrunner willkommen. Das wird sicher eine Bereicherung, bestimmt auch in Sachen Streckenführung rund um den Kreuzberg.

Mal sehen wie das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit wird.


----------



## vrenchen (22. Oktober 2005)

Langlauf?! ... Da bin ich dabei!!!!


----------



## Stalko (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich auch (wenn ihr nicht zuuuu schnell lauft)


----------



## connor768 (25. Oktober 2005)

Für Langlauftouren scheint es wirklich noch etwas zu früh zu sein. Im Moment wird es irgendwie jeden Tag immer wärmer, 22C bis FR. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter bis SA o. SO durchhält. Dann wäre ja wirklich noch ne Biketour drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich glaube ihr könnt die Ski vorerst noch im Keller lassen. 

Wenn das Wetter fürs WE trocken bleibt, wäre ich auch an einer Biketour interessiert.


----------



## SPYSHOT (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Fulda und bin auch begeisterter Mountainbiker und würde mich wenn alles passt auch gerne mal mit anschließen die ein oder andere Tour mitzufahren.

Wann soll den die nächste Tour starten ???

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## jsweet (25. Oktober 2005)

hi,

ich komme aus dem schönen Hammelburg (Vorrhön) und würde auch mal gerne ne Tour in die Tiefen der Rhön mit euch unternehemen! Bin bisher immer nur zum Kreuzberg gegurkt, und würde gerne mal was neues sehen!

falls ihr nochmal fahrt - würde ich mich über ne pn freuen; vielleicht kann ich dann auch noch ein paar kumpels organisieren!

gruß

jonathan


----------



## mostly_harmless (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi SPYSHOT,


Ich wollte diesen Donnerstag Nachmittag ein kleines Ründchen ( vielleicht im Gieseler Forst) einlegen, weil ich noch nicht weiß, wohin es mich am Wochenende verschlägt.

Falls du Zeit und Lust hast könnten wir uns in Fulda treffen.
Interesse?


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2005)

connor768 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob das Wetter bis SA o. SO durchhält. Dann wäre ja wirklich noch ne Biketour drin!



Biketour?
Hab ich da Biketour gehört?
Ich bin ganz Ohr (-;


----------



## pitcane (25. Oktober 2005)

Genau. Lasst uns noch ne schöne Herbsttour fahren.   

Wie wäre es Samstag (20 Grad angekündigt) 13.00 Uhr. 

Wir könnten uns in Gersfeld, Poppenhausen, Kleinsassen oder Wüstensachsen treffen. Wäre dann mal der hessische Teil der Rhön. 

Als Größenordnung: ca. 1500 hm und 3 - 4 h Fahrzeit?

Wär schön, wenn sich ne lustige Truppe finden würde.


----------



## SPYSHOT (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

also Samstag 13 Uhr wird vorraussichtlich passen. Wo ist der Treffpunkt ???

Übrigens fahre ich heute mit drei bis vier Arbeitskollegen von Fulda aus Richtung Milseburg / Enzianhütte.

Treffpunkt ist in Lehnerz gegen 16 Uhr statt. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte nochmal Bescheid geben !!!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## mostly_harmless (26. Oktober 2005)

16 Uhr in Lehnerz, das wäre ja machbar.
Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?

Vielleicht schaff ich es, mir noch einen neuen Mantel zu besorgen, dieser glitschige Laubmatsch auf dem Boden hat es schon in sich, wie ich gestern feststellen musste


----------



## flocu (26. Oktober 2005)

Sa 13h ist gut. Ich würd ah noch jemanden mitbringen.
Treffpunkt hängt wohl von der Tour ab. Hat jemand scho nen konkreten Vorschlag?


----------



## mostly_harmless (26. Oktober 2005)

Wochenende in Leipzig fällt flach, aber irgendiwe freut mich das...

Bin also am Samstag dabei,  als Treffpunkt würde ich Kleinsassen vorschlagen, da kann man schön über den Milseburgradweg anfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (27. Oktober 2005)

@pitcane
wir wollen am Sa. auch ne Tour machen. Es müssen aber nicht unbedingt
1500hm sein.
Ich bin da eher für ne Genießertour, habe gerade ne Erkältung hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## SPYSHOT (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

leider konnte ich mich gestern nicht mehr vor Tourstart melden.

Wir sind gestern in Lehnerz gestartet - über Wendelinuskapelle nach Allmus, durch den Forst von Morles, Lothar Mai Haus und dann auf die Milseburg (mein Hausberg  ) So gegen 23 Uhr sind wir dann nach Hause gefahren. War eine klasse Tour. Gegen 23:45 Uhr waren wir wieder in Lehnerz.

ca. 50km 95% Waldwege, Durchschnitt 18,6 km/h, Höhenmeter reiche ich inkl. Chart nach !!!

Schöne Grüße und bis hoffentlich am Samstag,

Christian


----------



## pitcane (27. Oktober 2005)

Scheint ja ne größere Gruppe zu werden - klasse.

Hier mal ein Tourenvorschlag:

START: Poppenhausen - Guckaisee - Waku - Schafstein - Wüstensachsen - Stirnberg - Thüringer Hütte - Gangolfsberg - Würzburger Haus - Basaltsee/Krumme Hecke - Heidelstein - Rotes Moor - Waku - Fliegerdenkmal - Abtsroda - Weiherberg (Enzianhütte) - Grabenhöfchen - Maulkuppe - Steinwand - Poppenhausen :ZIEL

Das bin ich in dieser Konstellation noch nicht gefahren. Sind aber einige schöne Trails drin. Um den Gangolfsberg auch ein paar Schiebepassagen (weniger aufgrund der Steigung, sondern wegen Stufen und Steinen). Insgesamt ist es schon ne stramme Runde, wir könnten das aber auch abkürzen. Beispw. indem wir Wüstensachsen als Ausgangspunkt wählen oder von der Waku direkt nach Poppenhausen fahren.

Wir können aber auch gerne was anderes fahren.

@connor768
1500hm sind ja nur ein Richtwert. Wir sind ja flexibel und können die Tour je nach Bedarf verlängern oder abkürzen. Genießen will ich die wahrscheinlich letzte größere Tour der Saison auch.

@mostly_harmless
Du kannst auch auf dem Milseburgradweg bis Elters fahren und ab da nehm ich dich mit. (Je nach Treffpunkt)

@flocu
Bring nur mit.


----------



## SPYSHOT (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

nur mal um einen Richtwert zu haben wie schnell seit Ihr denn so bei den Touren im Schnitt ???

Also mal beispielsweise 1000Hm und 45 km !!!

*@pitcane*
Die Tour hört sich klasse an !!!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## SPYSHOT (27. Oktober 2005)

anbei das Höhenprofil von gestern:

Durchschnitt: 19,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 755m

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## flocu (27. Oktober 2005)

@pitcane:
Die Tour klingt toll, Basaltsee wollt ich schon immer mal fahren, Abtsroda ist schön, Heidelstein zum Moor, Enzianhütte und Steinwand sind auch sehr nett.
Statt Würzburger Haus meinste vermutlich Schweinfurter Haus, oder? (Immer diese Verwechslungen ums Würzburger Haus (-; )
Thüringer Hütte zum Gangolfsberg ist sehr gut, hast Du mal erzählt, oder?
Guckaisee kenn ich net, scheint ne ziemlich steile Auffahrt zur Waku zu sein von da, oder? *freu*

Ich glaub Wüstensachsen als Start wär für die Tour net so vorteilhaft, müsste man auf jeden Fall was am Ende weglassen, Enzianhütte und Steinwand z.B. oder gleich Abtsroda schon. Wenns zu krass wird lassen wir das ja eh weg am Ende, käme also ziemlich aufs Gleiche raus.

Freu mich schon auf Sa, bringe evt. sogar 2 Mann mit.
floc


----------



## flocu (27. Oktober 2005)

@Spyshot:
Wir sind so schnell, wie der jeweils langsamste (-;


----------



## SPYSHOT (27. Oktober 2005)

@flocu,

das wird schon klappen, und wenn nicht steige ich eben unterwegs aus 

Aber soweit ist es ja noch nicht. Ich bringe eventuell auch noch zwei Leute mit !!!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Stalko (27. Oktober 2005)

@ pitcane: Na, die Tour kommt mir im Großen und Ganzen aber bekannt vor 

Vreni und ich können leider nicht mit, Samstag is Familienfeier angesagt (vielleicht bekommen wir's ja eingerichtet ein paar Meter mit euch zu fahren, mal schauen wie's passt).

Schade eigentlich, wär gern ganz mitgefahren :,(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (27. Oktober 2005)

@stalko
Echt, du hast sie wieder erkannt. Mal sehen, ob ich den Weg wieder finde, wenn wir sie denn fahren. Meinst du das ist vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu schaffen?
Ihr immer mit euren Familienfeiern. Habt wohl 4 Fußballmannschaften als Verwandtschaft. 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr es einrichten könntet. Ansonsten wäre das nächste Treffen vermutlich erst mit Ski.

@flocu
Richtig, Schweinfurter Haus. Immer die blöden Häuser.

@spyshot
Vielleicht steig auch ich aus. Hier und da mal eine Pause ist mir meist recht willkommen. Sollte von daher kein Problem sein.

________________________________________

Wie stehts denn mit anderen Tourenvorschlägen?


----------



## Stalko (27. Oktober 2005)

@ pitcane: Naja, ist schon ne große Familie, da hat immer mal jem. Geburtstag 

Ich bin eher skeptisch was unser Mitkommen angeht, naja mal sehen.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell ihr voran kommt, aber das solltet ihr schon schaffen, wenn's knapp wird kann man die Tour ja sicher irgendwo verkürzen (oder einfach bissl früher starten)

P.S.: Hab mich mal bissl nach den Anhängern umgeschaut, das Modell das du wolltest aber noch nich im Katalog gefunden, ich guck aber gern nochmal (is das denn vor 'm Frühling noch relevant?)


----------



## pitcane (27. Oktober 2005)

Nee. Den Anhänger brauch ich erst nächste Saison.


----------



## connor768 (28. Oktober 2005)

@pitcane
Start in Poppenhausen(Kirche) klingt gut, vielleicht schon um 11:00, auch wenns 20C wird, es ist Ende Okt. und es wird früh dunkel.

@SPYSHOT
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um Tempo und HM, wir fahren schließlich kein Rennen,oder? 
Ich empfehle dir, mal ein großes Rennen zu fahren, da brauchst du neben Kondi auch stahlharte Ellenbogen sonst liegst du schon nach 200m im Graben.
In Anbetracht der Siegerzeit z.B. beim Rennen in Ettlingen haben deine Zeiten lediglich statistischen Wert. Das Siegertempo lag bei 28,9km/h !!!!!!!
Also schön locker bleiben.  

@Alle
Wenn die Gruppe so groß wird, kann man bestimmt 2 Touren aufmachen, je
nach Lust und Leistung.


----------



## mostly_harmless (28. Oktober 2005)

Also Sa, 11 Uhr an der Kirche in Poppenhausen, da werd ich dann aber doch die Familienkutsche in Anspruch nehmen .

Dort können wir uns auch noch mal wegen der Streckenführung absprechen.
pitcanes Vorschlag klingt schon gut, und wer nicht so gut in Form ist ( hab ich Fieber? hoffentlich nicht!) kann ja auch vom Roten Moor aus einigermaßen bequem nach Poppenhausen zurück.



Ach ja, hat jemand vielleicht noch eine gebrauchte  26" Voderrad-Felge nutzlos im Keller liegen?
Bei meiner hat sich doch das Kugellager ein wenig verkrümelt.


----------



## pitcane (28. Oktober 2005)

Poppenhausen an der Kirche ist okay.

11h ist mir aber etwas früh. Was meinen denn die anderen.

Vielleicht 12h als Kompromiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (28. Oktober 2005)

Claro, 12 Uhr ist doch ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## flocu (28. Oktober 2005)

12h is guat, 13h wär wohl zu spät


----------



## connor768 (28. Oktober 2005)

@pitcane
Tania möchte morgen gerne mit mir alleine fahren, sie hatte ne ziemlich stressige Woche und ist in halb Europa rumgeturnt. Ich kriege sie nur aufs Rad, wenn es eine äußerst gemütliche Tour wird.

Also rechnet morgen mal nicht mit uns.


----------



## pitcane (28. Oktober 2005)

@connor768
Schade. War wohl die letzte Gelegenheit für dieses Jahr. Viel Spass bei eurer Tour - vielleicht kommt ihr ja doch noch oder wir treffen uns unterwegs. Handy?

Also dann...

*Treffpunkt: Sa., 29.10., 12:00 Uhr Poppenhausen an der Kirche!*  

Bin gespannt wer alles auftaucht...(Hoffentlich nicht nur Pferdelungen)


----------



## connor768 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
gestern hatte ich da so eine Idee....

- Mountainbike(Langlauf im Winter)-Stammtisch 1x im Monat ?
- vielleicht auf der Enzianhütte oder woanders?
- locker, ohne Zwang und irgendwelche Verpflichtungen ?


Was meint Ihr ?????


----------



## vrenchen (29. Oktober 2005)

@connor
Bist du heute mit der Tanja am Guckaisee vorbei gefahren, so gegen halb 12-12Uhr???


----------



## vrenchen (30. Oktober 2005)

@ pitcane, mostly_harmless und flocu
Wie war denn eure Tour gestern noch, nach der kurzen Aufwärmphase zur Waku hoch 


LG
verena


----------



## pitcane (30. Oktober 2005)

*MESZ-Abschluss-Tour:*



 



Also die Tour war genial. Da war auch leicht zu verkraften, dass Spyshot uns versetzt und flocu sich kurz vor Ende abgesetzt hat.

Der Anstieg zur Waku war schon knackig. Und bei der Abfahrt über den Guckaisee (Wanderweg) bemerkte hutner treffend, dass wir besser Auf- und Abfahrt getauscht hätten.

Auf der Waku hatten wir eine herrliche Aussicht. Richtung bayerische Rhön lagen doch einige Täter im Nebel. 




Auch wir sollten noch in so eine Nebelbank geraten. Hier war es doch um einiges frischer und der dichte Nebel machte es auch nicht einfacher den Weg zu finden. Spätestens bei der Brückenüberquerung über der Els und dem anschließenden steilen Anstieg kam etwas alpine Atmosphäre auf.   



 



Hier und da gab es schon die ein oder andere Schiebepassage, was mich aber gar nicht störte. 




Prismenwand am Gangolfsberg:




Einzig das feuchte Laub zusammen mit den glitschigen Steinen waren Wermutstropfen, denn so war die ein oder andere Stelle zusätzlich nicht fahrbar.

Auf dem Schweinfurter Haus trafen wir ironman75 mit seiner besseren Hälfte. Bis zum Basaltsee fuhren wir zusammen und waren uns einig, demnächst mal ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren.

Zurück über den Heidelstein genehmigten wir uns im Haus am roten Moor ne kleine Belohnung - hutner hatte richtig Kohldampf und verschlang ein professionell zubereitetes Menü.   

Die Zeit war mittlerweile schon etwas fortgeschritten, so dass wir uns entschieden, die letzte Schleife über Weiherberg und Steinwand wegzulassen.

Kurz vor 18.00 Uhr war der höchste Gipfel Hessens wieder erklommen und wir genossen noch mal die geniale Aussicht.



 



Anschließend rollten wir die fast 500hm runter nach Poppenhausen und hatten immerhin 53 km und 1500 hm gekurbelt. Mein CicloMaster hatte einige Aussetzer. Daher kann ich kein sinnvolles Höhenprofil einstellen. Flocu stellst du es wieder ein?

Hat viel Spaß gemacht, leider wird das wohl die letzte größere Tour in diesem Jahr gewesen sein.

...pitcane


----------



## flocu (30. Oktober 2005)

Huhu,

Ich hoffe meinen Ego-Trip am Ende nimmt mir niemand all zu übel. Ihr seid einfach davongedüst beim Haus am roten Moor und ich wollte unbedingt die Chance nutzen und den Moorrundweg frei von Wanderern abfahren, da hab ich dann net lange gefackelt. Das Anfangsstück im Wald und dann zwischen den 2 Zäunen bergab lohnt sich auch sehr und diesmal hab ich mich nimmer verfahren. Es waren aber trotzdem noch einige Höhenmeter, wie im Höhenprofil zu sehen und auch noch n gutes Stück langweilige Schotterpiste, drum bin ich ganz froh, daß ich das nur eigenverantwortlich gemacht hab (-;
Danach bin ich in Rekordtempo zur WaKu hochgestrampelt, aber ich hab euch leider nimmer erwischt. Dafür hat mich oben der Pferdskopf total verlockend angestrahlt, den hab ich mir noch genauer angeschaut, bevors runterging. Der Wanderweg vom Pferdskopf zum Guckaisee/Heckenhöfchen ist wie mostly_harmless scho befürchtet hat leider net so doll fahrbar, v.a. im oberen Drittel gibts echt ne Menge übler Stufen. Er macht an den fahrbaren Stellen zwar schon Spass, aber ich wette eure Abfahrt war schöner.
Naja, man muss alles ma probiert haben (-;

Die Tour insgesamt war scho herrlich, trotz oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen der "Suppensituation" in der Rhön. Schade, daß Stalko und Vreni, sowie Ironman und Freundin nur so kurz mitfahren konnten.
Ich hab auch noch n paar Fotos gemacht.

mostly_Harmless, wie immer vorne am Berg:


 

Die Suppe von oben:


 

 

In der Suppe angekommen war die Aussicht nimmer so bemerkenswert:


 

Ironman_75, mit seiner Freundin, die wir beide am Schweinfurter Haus getroffen haben. War das purer Zufall, oder hat da jmd. dem Glück auf die Sprünge geholfen? (-;


 

Mein Kollege aus Würzburg, der René aka Hutner war dann kurzzeitig doch ziemlich geschafft am Heidelstein:


 

Der Kreuzberg ist ne Insel!:


 

Blick vom Pferdskopf bei Dämmerung:


 

und das obligatorische Höhenprofil:




Die Rhön is schön!


----------



## ironman75 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also uns hat es auch sehr erfreut Euch mal kennen zu lernen. Demnächst wird auf jeden Fall mal eine Tour zusammen gemacht. Müssen halt mal wegen dem Tempo schauen...für meine Freundin war es schon ein bißchen zu schnell.

Heute sind wir um 8:00 Uhr am Grabenhöfchen Richtung Spahl losgelaufen. War auch eine super schöne Wanderung. Bei uns war wieder die "Suppe" total dicht...in der hessischen und thüringenschen Rhön total frei.

Seid Ihr schon einmal auf dem Rößberg gewesen? War für mich das erste mal...und total klasse....keine Menschen Seele..und auf der Kuppe und dem Kreuzberg haben sie sich tod getreten. 

Morgen früh gehts nach Thüringen....wollen ein Stück Rennsteig machen....Großer Inselsberg steht an.

Gruß Ironman

Ach ja...noch einmal sorry für das kaputte Werkzeug....muß sehen, dass ich mein Rad wieder fit bekomme....bin gerade so noch heim gekommen...ständig ist die Kette gesprungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
echt nette Bilder, sieht nach viel Spaß aus.
Tania und ich wollten von Gersfeld zum Kreuzberg. Hatten Martin66 in Gersfeld
aufgesammelt und los bis zur Schwedenschanze, Nebelsuppe. Ne, das hatten wir schonmal, also zurück am Simmelsberg vorbei zum Heidelstein immer auf der Flucht vorm Nebel. Weiter Ri. Thür. Hütte, wieder Nebel! dann zurück zur Waku.
Teufel los, kaum Platz zum fahren. 17:00 Letze Aussicht vom Pferdskopf genossen. Tania und Martin hatten menschlichen Fahrradständer gesehen.
Runter zum Guckaisee sahen sie eine Frau, die mit auf den Weg kackte und ihnen den nackten Arsch entgegenstreckte!!! Ich war schon voher vorbei und hörte die beiden lauthals lachen! Erster zu sein lohnt nicht immer!

Gestern noch nette Runde bei uns im Knüll gedreht.

@vrenchen
Wir waren am Sa am Guckaisee, allerdings erst gegen 17:00. Tania erkennt man gut an Ihren roten Haaren.


----------



## mostly_harmless (31. Oktober 2005)

Wie die Bilder schon zeigen, es war wirklich traumhaft, und selbst im Nebel ist mir das Lächeln nicht gefroren.


@Flocu:
Gut, dass du jetzt den Moorrundweg kennst, dieses kleine Zackenrelief ist schon interressant.
Wann und wo ist denn eigentlich nächsten Samstag  der Treffpunkt in Würzburg?
Vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Ticket to ride


----------



## flocu (31. Oktober 2005)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo ist denn eigentlich nächsten Samstag  der Treffpunkt in Würzburg?
> Vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Ticket to ride



Am kommenden Sonntag, den 6.11. isses. Sag bloß du kommst? Würd mich freuen. Steht alles genau hier 

Wer sonst noch von unserm "Rhöntreff" kommen will, kann gern kommen. Aber net gerade 5 Mann mitnehmen, weil es sind scho recht viel (-;


----------



## ironman75 (1. November 2005)

@flocu

Mein Rad ist wieder fit. Der Bowdenzug war gebrochen....

Wir sind heute bei Nebel unter 50m geradelt....war wirklich prima...Kreuzberg hat geschlossen....eine Seelenruhe....nachdem er am Sonntag komplett wegen Überfüllung geschlossen war.

@connor

Seid Ihr vom 3-Ländereck Richtung Thüringer Hütte gefahren am Samstag?

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (6. November 2005)

Was treibt ihr denn so bei dem Wetter?

Ich habe gestern und heute jeweils ne kleine Runde gedreht. Und siehe da, es gibt doch noch den einen oder anderen Trail um die Milseburg, den ich noch nicht kannte. Zusammen mit dem aufgeweichten Boden und dem nassen Laub waren die Strecken ziemlich tückisch. Da bekommt "Dosierbarkeit der Bremse" ne ganz neue Bedeutung. In jedem Fall hat sichs gelohnt, auch wenns grad gestern doch sehr sehr schlammig war. Meine Hausrunde ist jetzt um ein paar knifflige Teilstücke reicher.


----------



## mostly_harmless (6. November 2005)

Heute zum ersten mal die Rolle ausprobiert.
Kaum eingefahren kommt draußen die Sonne raus 

Also Rolle und Winterpokal zusammengenommen sollte mich wohl doch des öfteren wieder nach draußen treiben.
So ne kleine Runde zwischen die Vorlesungen gequetscht, das wär sicherlich entspannend.


----------



## connor768 (13. November 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

Neues Design - Was lange währt.. wird endlich fertig!
Eigenlich wollte ich ja nur ein neues Designtemplate programmieren, aber bei der Sicherung der Website ist mir die Datenbank zerbröselt... 

Einfach mal wieder reinschauen und abstimmen!


----------



## salzbrezel (15. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr Fuldaer!

Im "Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe" Bereich des Forums wird gerade über ein Lokalforum für Kassel diskutiert. Ein Mod meinte, dass man das ja ausdehnen könnte, wenn denn überhaupt genug Leute vorhanden wären. Wenn ihr Interesse daran habt könnt ihr ja einfach mal im Thread Lokalforum Kassel schreiben, dass es nett wäre, wenn Fulda und Umgebung mit aufgenommen würde.

Gruß...


----------



## pitcane (17. November 2005)

Also ich glaub ich werd am WE mal versuchen die Waku mit 3 cm Neuschnee per Bike zu bezwingen. 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand "Spikes" aufgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (18. November 2005)

Hallo pitcane,
ich bräuchte noch ein paar Bike-Winterbilder für das Bike Foto des Monats auf meiner HP.

Wie wäre es mal mit einer wilden Vefolgungsjagd per Bike auf der Skipiste  ?


----------



## Stalko (18. November 2005)

Ich werde morgen (oder vll. heute nochmal) auch mal mit dem Bike rausfahren und mal bissl durch den schnee wühlen.


----------



## pitcane (19. November 2005)

Bin heute bei Nebel und -1 Grad mit dem Ziel "schaun mer mal" aufgebrochen. Als ich den Fuß der Milseburg erreicht hatte schien gar die Sonne und es lag doch mehr Schnee, als ich erwartet hätte. Aber durch die Sonne motiviert fuhr ich weiter Richtung Hessens höchstem Berg. Am Grabenhöfchen waren die Parkplätze ziemlich leer. Weiter über den Weiherberg. Oben angekommen sah ich die Waku in dichtem Nebel. Ein Blick zurück zeigte mir die Milseburg in strahlendem Sonnenschein. Also wozu freiwillig in diese Suppe. Der Gipfel der Milseburg ist doch auch ein reizvolles Ziel - wenn er denn fahrbar erreichbar ist. Die Auffahrt war gar nicht so rutschig wie ich gedacht hatte. Die tiefen Temperaturen ließen mich nicht sehr lange oben verweilen. Mittlerweile hatte ich das Gefühl Eisklumpen in die Pedale geklickt zu haben. Also schnell in die Abfahrt nach Kleinsassen gestürzt und gemütlich nach Hause gerollt.   

@connor
War nix mit Verfolgungsfahrt auf der Piste. Wenn ich ein brauchbares Bild habe meld ich mich.


----------



## mostly_harmless (20. November 2005)

Glückwünsche in die Rhön, zum ersten Schnee.

Hier in Fulda warens leider um die null Grad, durch den Wald fahrend ist der Schlamm dann nur so aufs Rad gesprungen.

Und wenn der Weihnachtsmann demnächst mal ne Ladung beheizbarer Sohlen abwirft, wär ich ihm auch nicht bös´.


----------



## pitcane (23. November 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber so ganz kann ich mich noch nicht mit dem Saisonende abfinden. 

Jetzt wurde gar noch ein Lokales Forum für Nord- und Osthessen eingerichtet   - aber irgendwie gibts derzeit nicht ausreichend Themen, um es zu bestücken. Mal sehen, vielleicht saug ich mir nen Thread aus den Fingern - Hauptsache die machen das Ding net gleich wieder zu.

Der Winterpokal ist auch keine Motivationshilfe. Wenn ich sehe, was da zum Teil für Punkte gesammelt werden. Der Spitzenreiter fährt im Schnitt täglich über 4 h Rad.  Möcht mal wissen, wer soviel Zeit hat.   Oder sollte er gar fahren müssen???

Nun denn ... lasst den Thread nicht sterben oder leg doch mal einer was sinnvolles Neues unter Nord- Osthessen an. Wär doch schade, wenn der Kontakt abbricht.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (23. November 2005)

wiso lasst ihr den thread nicht einfach ins hessenforum verschieben?!
haben wir mit unserm würzburgthread von hier ins frankenforum auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (24. November 2005)

Hallo pitcane,
mit dem Winterpokal hast du völlig recht!
Was da so eingetragen wird ist abenteuerlich. So habe ich mal die Details
eines Spitzenreiters gelesen.
7-8 Tage hintereinander 6-7h im Odenwald gefahren. 
Habe dann spaßhalber mal das Wetter gecheckt: An 5 Tagen hat es Dauerregen gehabt oder war unter 5C.
Das längste Training war 10 Std!!!!!!!  
Dann wird Inline Skaten als Skilanglauf eingetragen, das gibt mehr Punkte!
Jeder der Langlauf vorallem Skating macht, weiß wie anstregend das  im Vergleich zu Inlinern ist.
Soweit  ich weiß kann man im Winterpokal auch ne gelbe Karte für Unglaubwürdig geben. Außerdem ist das echt albern, es gibt nichts zu gewinnen und man bescheißt sich nur selber.
Ich trage mein Training ehrlich ein, ist eh nur eine Kontrolle für mich selbst.

Wollte am Sa mal ne Runde skaten, weiß jemand, ob die Loipen schon gespurt sind?


----------



## ironman75 (24. November 2005)

Hi,

ich trage mein Training auch immer sorgfältig ein. Komme auch nicht länger als eine Stunde zum fahren. Wenn dann sowie so nur Rolle...und da ist 1 Stunde schon lang.

Die Loipen sind noch nicht gespurt....aber gewalzt soll angeblich schon sein....Richtung Wasserkuppe.

Ich bin am Sonntag mit LL-Ski vom Roten Moor zur Wasserkuppe und zurück gelaufen. Da war allerdings noch nicht gewalzt. Ging aber besser als ich dachte. Am Samstag werde ich mal eine Runde zur Wasserkuppe laufen.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (24. November 2005)

@steve...

Thread verschieben klingt interessant. An wen muss man sich denn da wenden.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. November 2005)

ist doch schon längst passiert


----------



## Torsten (25. November 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch schon längst passiert



Ich war das! 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Lokalforum Nord-/Osthessen von Eurem Moderator Torsten aus Kassel.  Hoffe, wir haben hier alle ein tolle und angenehme Zeit.

Grüße Torsten


----------



## connor768 (25. November 2005)

Hallo Ironman,
gewalzte Loipen reichen mir!
Klassisch werde ich wohl erst im Rentenalter wieder in Erwägung ziehen.
Der SA-Skatingtripp am Roten Moor ist in Gefahr !!!  
Es trieft aus allen Löchern und ich höre mich an, wie das Dosentelefon aus der Kindheit.
SO soll ja doch auch noch ganz gut werden.
Wir werden sehen, sprach der Blinde zum Gehörlosen.


----------



## connor768 (25. November 2005)

Wem es schon jetzt wieder nach Sonne und Wärme dürstet,
dem sei die Türkei-Bike- Bildergalerie von Micro767 auf meiner HP
ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## !MoD (25. November 2005)

hallo bin auch aus Fulda suche ebenfalls leute zum mountainbiken!
bin noch nicht so viel gefahren. fahre öffters mal am frauenberg ein paar kleinere strecken.


----------



## connor768 (26. November 2005)

Hallo Leuts,
Langlauf geht heute doch, ich werde
so gegen 13:00 am Parkplatz am Roten Moor aufschlagen.
Erkennungsmerkmale:
mäßiger Laufstil, blauweises Kopftuch, gelbe Fischer Ski, 
rote Nase?  

Vieleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## pitcane (26. November 2005)

Heute nachmittag hab ich mal wieder ne kleine Runde im Schnee gekurbelt. Aufgrund der Witterung bin ich mit meinem alten Hobel gefahren. Das hatte den Nachteil, dass die Wirkung der V-Brakes im Schnee teilweise gen null tendierte. Nach einem Sturz   war ich allerdings froh, dass ich so entschieden hatte, denn der Lenker fügte dem Oberrohr eine bemerkenswerte Schramme zu. Eine Längesrille, die im Schnee nicht zu erkennen war, schnappte sich mein Vorderrad und nahm mir damit jede Gelegenheit das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ich sah schnell ein, dass ich dieses Duell nicht gewinnen würde und stieg seitlich bei etwa 20 km/h ab. Ist aber weiter nichts passiert. Der Schnee hat eben so seine Tücken. 

Hier ein paar Bildchen:

?

 



@sportler1989
Schließ dich einfach bei der nächsten Tour an. Bis dahin kann es allerdings noch ein Weilchen dauern. Einfach das Forum bzw. diesen Thread im Auge behalten.

Wer war denn noch bei dem Schnee mit dem Bike unterwegs und hat was zu berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (28. November 2005)

Sollten uns demnächst mal wegen dem Langlaufen absprechen, Verena und ich waren Freitag Samstag und Sonntag oben und es ging eigentlich ganz gut, da es jetzt noch bissl geschneit hat (schneien wird) werden die Bedingungen ja eigentlich nur besser.
Wir sind nächstes Wochenende wieder auf der Loipe, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## vrenchen (2. Dezember 2005)

Hat Sonntag (4.12.) jemand Lust auf ne "kleine" Langlauftour. Skating oder klassisch is mir wurst, bin für alles gerüstet. Uhrzeit Vormittag oder Nachmittag, is mir auch wurst, bin wahrscheinlich eh zweimal auf der Loipe oben.
Morgen bin ich auch oben, aber da wirds ja zu kurzfristig sein.

Wenn jemand Lust hat...meldet euch mal. Falls das jetzt zu kurzfristig ist, nächstes We bin ich garantiert auch oben ... wenn noch Schnee da is ;-)

Gruß
Verena


----------



## JPS (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 

jetzt klinke ich mich als Fuldaer auch mal in den Thread ein. Leider konnte ich mich verletzungsbedingt nicht schon früher Euren wirklich schönen Touren durch die Rhön anschließen, aber das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. 
Heute habe ich zufällig das (MTB - Veranstaltung in Schlüchtern - So. 4.12.) gefunden, und da Schlüchtern nicht so weit von Fulda entfernt ist, stelle ich das einfach mal hier rein.

Fährt eigentlich jemand am 31.12.2005 in Neuhof bei der Silvester Country-Touren-Fahrt Rund um den Monte Kali 2005 mit? 

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (4. Dezember 2005)

Sylvester in Neuhof wär ich schon gern dabei, das hängt aber auch ganz stark vom Zustand meines Rades ab, sollte aber bis dahin wieder stimmen.

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder etwas (!) besser wird, also Plusgrade ohne Regen, können wir auch gerne mal ein kleines Treffen hier in Fulda vereinbaren.


----------



## pitcane (4. Dezember 2005)

Mist - Schlüchtern habe ich verpasst. Das Wetter heute war aber auch nicht so berauschend. Die Tour an Silvester hatte ich auch schon eingeplant. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Teilnehmer aus unserem Thread. Wenn's an Silvester allerdings aus Kübeln schüttet, werd ich wohl eher nicht fahren. Mit Schnee wäre es sicher ne riesen Gaudi.    

@mostly
Bei Plusgraden ohne Regen können wir uns auch gern in der Rhön treffen.

@vrenchen
Ging denn heute noch Langlauf? Hier hat's den ganzen Morgen geregnet.


----------



## vrenchen (4. Dezember 2005)

@pitcane
Langlauf ging heute prima!! Der Schnee war zwar übelst stumpf und man musste sich echt ganz schön quälen aber es war trotzdem toll!
Morgen früh fahr ich auch nochmal hoch, das wird schon noch gehen, wir sind schon bei viel schlechteren Bedingungen gelaufen   
Mittags muss ich mich leider schon wieder auf den Weg zur Uni machen... Das is voll doof wenn man wegfahren muss wenn zu Hause Schnee liegt   

Hat nächstes We jemand Lust langlaufen zu gehen???


----------



## connor768 (5. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen
Lust habe ich immer, wenn das was hier als Regen runter kommt in der Rhön als Schnee fällt, sollte das ja kein Problem sein.
Allerdings gibt es andere Probleme.
Tania hat großen Nachholbedarf was die Skatingtechnik angeht. Bei mir klappt das auch noch nicht wirklich gut. Irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl zuviel Energie beim Bewegungsablauf zu verschwenden.  

So wird es wohl bei ein paar Übungsrunden bleiben, es sei denn, jemand von euch würde sich als Trainer "opfern!!!!"


----------



## Martin66 (5. Dezember 2005)

Trainingseinheiten im Skaten bräuchte ich auch.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen Skikurs machen, doch das Sporthaus in Gersfeld hat es nicht nötig auf meine email-Anfrage zu antworten und der Ski-Luft in Bermuthshain (VB) steht zur Zeit noch ohne Skilehrer da.
Also wenn irgendjemand sich dazu bereit erklärt wäre ich dabei. Vielleicht kennt auch noch jemand Skischulen, die Kurse anbieten ...


----------



## vrenchen (5. Dezember 2005)

Keeeein Problem!!!!   
Ich bin Übungsleiterin im Skilanglauf...wenn ihr gaaaaanz lieb "Bitte" sagt, gibts einen kostenlosen Skikurs   

Ich kann nur Samstagvormittag nicht weil ich da die Kids trainiere aber sonst habe ich von Freitagmorgen bis Montagmorgen Zeit. Wenn ihr wollt, können wir gern 'n Termin ausmachen.

Übrigends bin ich heute auch oben am Roten Moor gewesen, es geht immer noch gut zu laufen (v.a. Skating), die Spur ist etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, geht aber trotzdem noch. War kein Mensch unterwegs heute...war echt lustig, sonst trifft man immer jemand, auch bei schlechteren Bedingungen...


Gruß
Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor768 (5. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen

Na wenn das kein Angebot ist !!!!!  
Mit Tania, Martin66 und Mir hätten wir dann ja ne nette Truppe zusammen,
wird bestimmt lustig.
Sa nachmittag, oder So geht bestimmt  
Genauer wohl dann erst ab Freitag-> Wetter

@Martin66
willst Langlauf Klassisch auslassen und gleich richtig einsteigen wie ?
Hab mir neue Stöcke gekauft, die alten waren noch von klassisch übrig und etwas kurz. Irgendwie bin wieder bei der Luxusausgabe gelandet->superleicht->Carbon.(Steht natürlich wieder in keinem Verhältnis zu meinen läuferischen Fähigkeiten  )

cu connor768


----------



## connor768 (5. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen
Hab ich fast vergessen
ganz  Bitte!


----------



## Martin66 (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich sage gaaaanz lieb "Bitte".

Das ist ja genial, wenn Du Übungsleiterin bist   . Da ich keine eigenen Ski habe (blutiger Anfänger) geht es bei mir nur an Tagen, an denen man sich Ski ausleihen kann. SA oder SO ist in Ordnung, wenn bis dahin meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer geworden ist.

@connor768
Ich dachte klassisch kann ich noch im Alter machen. Super, wenn Ihr beiden dann auch noch dabei seid.


----------



## vrenchen (5. Dezember 2005)

ja, das wird bestimmt lustig. Stalko ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei, der ist ebenfalls noch in der Übungsphase ;-)
Ich melde mich dann Freitag (oder Donnerstagabend noch), ich habe solange keinen Internetzugang. Aber ihr könnt ruhig schon was ausmachen. Das Wetter wird Samstag und Sonntag gut! 

Bzgl. Ausrü[email protected] wie groß und wie schwer bist du denn? Ich möchte ja keinen bloßstellen  kannst ja ne PM schicken *gg*

Bis dann!


----------



## Stalko (5. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich nächstes Wochenende mit in die Rhön komme (und nich hier in Marburg bleibe und lerne) bin ich natürlich auch dabei, hoffe es schneit noch paar cm.
Wird sicher lustig, freu mich drauf

Also bis bald dann


----------



## JPS (5. Dezember 2005)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Sylvester in Neuhof wär ich schon gern dabei, das hängt aber auch ganz stark vom Zustand meines Rades ab, sollte aber bis dahin wieder stimmen.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mal wieder etwas (!) besser wird, also Plusgrade ohne Regen, können wir auch gerne mal ein kleines Treffen hier in Fulda vereinbaren.



Treffen in Fulda hört sich gut an. Ich bin gestern in Schlüchtern ohne Regen und ca. 6° C gefahren und das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Außerdem könnte ich eine Führung durch den Gieseler Forst ganz gut gebrauchen, da meine Wegekenntnis dort immer noch reichlich beschränkt ist. Vielleicht ist das Wetter nächstes Wochenende ja ok.

Sylvester in Neuhof habe ich eingeplant, allerdings steht und fällt meine Teilnahme mit dem Wetter. Mal seh'n wie's wird.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (8. Dezember 2005)

Und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?

Martin66 hat mir ja (leider) abgesagt weil er noch erkältet ist.
Wie sieht es mit dem Rest von euch aus???
@pitcane hast du auch LL-Ski???


----------



## ironman75 (9. Dezember 2005)

@all

ich war gestern Abend im Roten Moor zum Langlaufen. Die Bedingungen sind wirklich noch super. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, da bei uns in Oberweissenbrunn der ganze Schnee schon weg ist.

Am Wochenende werden wir auch wieder unsere Runden drehen, obwohl ich mich auch ein bißchen erkältet habe.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## connor768 (9. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen
Also wir könnten ab morgen mittag so gegen 12:30
Parkplatz Haus am roten Moor.

Erkennungsmerkmale: Tanias rote Haare, Blaue Bikejacke(Rose).


----------



## pitcane (9. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen
Langlauf-Ski hab ich keine. Bin aber ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir welche zulegen soll. Vielleicht sollte ich vorher aber erst mal ausprobieren, ob ich dazu tauge - und ein professioneller Rat wäre sicherlich hilfreich.

Leider gehts zeitlich dieses Wochenende gar nicht.


----------



## vrenchen (9. Dezember 2005)

@pitcane 
der Winter wird ja hoffentlich noch lang, wir kriegen dich schon noch auf die Bretter   

@connor768
ja die Zeit ist ok. Ich habe bis ca. 12 Uhr Training und werde dann mit Stalko im "Haus am Roten Moor" sitzen, wir werden ne Kleinigkeit essen und trinken... Kommt doch dann einfach kurz rein wenn ihr da seit und dann können wir loslegen!   
-Ich habe eine schwarz-rot-gelbe Hose an, hellblaue Jacke, braune längere Haare
- Stalko hat eine dunkelblaue Jacke und ne schwarz-gelbe Hose

Skating war ausgemacht, stimmts?

Also dann bis morgen!
Freu mich!


Verena


----------



## connor768 (9. Dezember 2005)

@vrenchen
Skating, geht klar!

@pitcane
ich hätte da noch ein paar Langlaufskier (Klassisch) 193cm,Stöcke, und Schuhe Gr. 42->werden dir wahrscheinlich zu klein sein.
Kann ich ja mal auf Verdacht mitbringen.


----------



## pitcane (12. Dezember 2005)

@connor
Das mit der Ausrüstung war ein nettes Angebot. Größe 42 ist mir allerdings wirklich zu klein. Ob 193 cm Ski für mich richtig sind, weiß ich auch net.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet gute Bedingungen und ne Menge Spass.

Am Samstag fand ich doch noch Zeit für ne kurze Runde mit dem Bike. Bin über die Milseburg und den Stellberg gefahren. War ne nette Strecke und welch Überraschung, ich traf sogar noch einen Biker. Komisch war nur, dass dieser zeitweise joggend sein Rad schob. Die Steigung an dieser Stelle war nicht der Rede wert. Also was das für einen Sinn hatte? Vielleicht hatte er kalte Füße...   

Wie auch immer - jedem wie er beliebt!?

Ein paar Bildchen hab ich auch gemacht:



 

 



Hat sich denn mittlerweile noch jemand entschlossen an Silvester in Neuhof zu fahren?


----------



## Dampfmaschine (29. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

ich wollte in Neuhof fahren. 
Fahre ein weisses Giant XTC und sehr wahrscheinlich gelb rote Jacke.

Bis dann


----------



## JPS (29. Dezember 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich denn mittlerweile noch jemand entschlossen an Silvester in Neuhof zu fahren?



Hi,

ich habe bis jetzt den festen Vorsatz in Neuhof zu starten.
Ungünstigerweise ist am Abend vorher die Jahresabschlußfeier unseres Tischtennisvereins, und an dem Tag nach solchen Feiern zeige ich doch gelegentlich allergische Reaktionen wie Kopfschmerzen, Magenverstimmung sowie Kraft- und Lustlosigkeit.  
Somit werde ich wohl spontan entscheiden, ob ich antrete.

Gruß JPS 

Silvester-CTF in Neuhof

Termin: 31.12.2005
Start-u. Ziel: Bike-Kurve Neuhof - Ortsmitte - beschildert
Startzeit: 9.00 - 10.00 Uhr
Strecken: 31 und 48 km 2/3 Punkte zur BDR-Wertung
Startgeld: 4  für Erwachsene 2  für Jugendliche
Verpflegung: Getränke heiß und kalt
Am Start und Ziel: Duschen, Essen, Getränke, Radreinigung möglich
Anmeldung/Info: [email protected] Tel.: 06655/8523


----------



## pitcane (30. Dezember 2005)

JPS - Nun kannst du wohl ohne schlechtes Gewissen feiern. Laut Fuldaer Zeitung von heute entfällt die Tour wegen Unpassierbarkeit der Waldwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (30. Dezember 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> JPS - Nun kannst du wohl ohne schlechtes Gewissen feiern. Laut Fuldaer Zeitung von heute entfällt die Tour wegen Unpassierbarkeit der Waldwege.



Verdammt, ich hatte mir doch schon vorgenommen, mich bei der Party etwas zurückzuhalten, damit ich auf jeden Fall starten kann - und jetzt das !!!

Auf der Homepage vom RSC Monte-Kali steht's auch.

Wirklich schade.  

Gruß und allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006   

JPS


----------



## connor768 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
ziemlich ruhig hier, Winterschlaf?

was machen die Langläufer?
Am Montag schlappte ein Bekannter um die Ecke und fragte: Haste die Skier scharf gemacht?
ich: immer!!
er: dann kommste mit zum König-Ludwig-Langlauf nach Oberammergau, ist noch en Zimmer frei.
ich: kein Problem, allerdings habe ich mir das Strecken und Höhenprofil erst nachher angesehen. 

Na da habe ich mir ja was aufgeladen. Auch die Kurzdistanz(23km) im Skating-Stil geht fast nur bergauf; und dann starten mit mind. 1000 anderen Verrückten.

Infos:
http://www.koenig-ludwig-lauf.de/


----------



## flocu (28. Januar 2006)

Ja sers!
Ich wollt demnächst ah mal Langlauf in der Rhön ausprobieren. Wo muss mer denn da am besten starten? Schwedenwall/Rotes Moor da oben ist ganz gut, oder?


----------



## connor768 (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo flocu,
kommt darauf an, ob du Skaten oder Klassisch laufen willst.
Klassisch geht überall, Skaten hauptsächlich am Heidelstein.
Bin heute mal vom Parkplatz Fuldaquelle gestartet. Die Runde um den Segeflugplatz geht auch für Skating, dann weiter zum Roten Moor und zwei Runden im Schwabenhimmel und zurück zur Waku

Hier findest Du ne Liste aller Loipen in der Rhön
http://www.rhoenline.de/aktiv/aktiv_winter_loipen.html


----------



## connor768 (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
bin wieder zurück vom König-Ludwig-Lauf, alles heil,
nur ein Skistock ist zu Bruch gegangen.
Habe die 23km Skating in 1:46 geschafft, ganz pasabel für einen Anfänger.

Das mit den 1000 Verrückten war leicht untertrieben, es waren über 4000 !!!!!
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Start über 50km klassisch.


----------



## ironman75 (7. Februar 2006)

Hi Connor,

mein Glückwunsch. Ich habe mir die Tage auch schon überlegt nächstes Jahr an den 50km klassisch teilzunehmen.

Mal sehen wie die Schneebedingungen nächstes Jahr in der Rhön sind.

Dieses Jahr konnte ich schon oft zum Langlaufen...obwohl es an den Wochenenden im Roten Moor auch schon einem König Ludiwig Lauf ähnelt....

Gruß Ironman


----------



## connor768 (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ironman,
tut sich doch noch was im Forum, 50 km KLL klassisch ist ne wirklich harte Nummer. Das Höhenprofil gleicht eher einer MTB Tour (677hm).

Aber ich habe auch richtig Blut geleckt und denke schon über 
50km Skating nach. Vielleicht sollte ich lieber etwas kleinere Brötchen backen und versuchen, die 23km unter 1:30 zu laufen. Dürfte aber nicht so schwer sein, denn am Ettaler Sattel hat es sich mächtig gestaut(kostete gut 10min.)
Eine Lösung wäre von Oberammergau zum Start(5km) zu laufen, dort ist man dann warm und kann gleich richtig Gas geben.

Info: 
Siegerzeit im Skaten: 2:02 auf 50km -- unglaublich, aber war
(2 Zeitgleich vom dt. Nationalmanschaftskader).
Ich wäre mit 3:30 schon sehr zufrieden.

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne Truppe für nächstes Jahr zusammen.
Diesmal wurde ich vom Skiclub Neuenstein "zwangsrekrutiert"

Im März steigt der Engadiner Skimarathon mit 42 km Skating(und leichtem Profil).
Infos suche ich noch raus


----------



## Stalko (7. Februar 2006)

ironman75 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr konnte ich schon oft zum Langlaufen...obwohl es an den Wochenenden im Roten Moor auch schon einem König Ludiwig Lauf ähnelt....
> 
> Gruß Ironman




Oh mann, das kannste laut sagen, wir stacken letztens schon am Parkplatz Schwedenwall fest, Unmengen an Autos da oben, es ging Minuten lang nichts mehr und der Slalom auf der Loipe ist auch was ganz besonderes.
Naja, glücklicherweise haben wir so nen tollen Wnter  

Gruß
Stalko


----------



## vrenchen (20. Februar 2006)

Wollen wir nicht nochmal zusammen eine Runde Skilanglaufen? Der Winter ist ja nicht mehr all zu lange. Pitcane wie siehts denn bei dir aus...bekommen wir dich auf die Bretter? Letztes Mal hat es ja bei manchen nicht geklappt?
Wie sagt ihr dazu...wie sieht euer Terminkalender aus?? 

LG Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (20. Februar 2006)

Hmmm, also ich bin dieses WE in der Heimat. LL würd ich ja sehr gern mal probieren, aber ich bin blutiger Anfänger und mag euch net aufhalten.


----------



## connor768 (21. Februar 2006)

@vrenchen

Langlauf in der Rhön, ja geht denn das noch??
oder doch Wasserski?
Wenn ihr wieder mal ne Runde dreht, würde ich gerne mitlaufen




Finsher Foto


----------



## vrenchen (21. Februar 2006)

Langlauf geht noch bestens!!! Der Schnee ist fast trocken, gar eisig!! Es liegen ca. 30cm Schnee...absolut geschlossene Schneedecke!


----------



## connor768 (21. Februar 2006)

Klingt gut, 
wann seit wieder unterwegs?


----------



## vrenchen (21. Februar 2006)

mal sehen, ich bin jetzt sowieso wieder jeden tag oben... nächstes Wochenende sind die Hessischen oben am roten Moor da kann ich leider nicht. wie siehts denn unter der woche bei euch aus?


----------



## connor768 (22. Februar 2006)

Was ist mit Freitag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (22. Februar 2006)

Hi vrenchen,

schön, dass sich hier wieder was tut. Skilanglauf mit der Deutschen Meisterin im Tütenrutschen - immer. Ich hab allerdings noch keine Ausrüstung und wäre demnach - wie auch flocu - blutiger Anfänger. Kann man die Ausrüstung leihen? Ich will ja erst mal schauen, ob ich wenigstens etwas Talent dazu habe, bevor ich investiere.

Bei mir ginge es im Moment allerdings nur am WE. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, ob bis zum 3./4. März die Bedingungen noch taugen.


----------



## flocu (23. Februar 2006)

In Gersfeld bei diesem Sportladen kann man LL Schuhe und Ski leihen, das würd ich wohl auch machen.


----------



## connor768 (23. Februar 2006)

Kennt jemand den laden in Gersfeld näher?
können die auch ne neue Struktur in der Skibelah schleifen?


----------



## flocu (3. März 2006)

Huhu

Wie schauts denn dieses WE mit LL aus?
Schnee muss ja reichlich da sein, selbst hier in Wü schneits als ob die Welt untergeht!


----------



## pitcane (4. März 2006)

Servus flocu,

das WE ist ja schon fast wieder rum. Bei mir wird's wohl nix. Wir sind morgen auf nen Geburtstag eingeladen.  

Ich hatte für das WE auch eher biken im Sinn und dann nochmal dieser Schnee.  Mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert, bis die Waku wieder per Bike und ohne Asphalt bezwungen werden kann.

Auf jeden Fall isses hier im Thread bzw. im Forum Nord- und Osthessen ziemlich ruhig. Das sollte sich ändern...


----------



## vrenchen (4. März 2006)

Bei mir wirds wohl wochenends nichts mehr! Morgen Rennen, Nächstes We 48Std.-Rollenwettkampf + Rucksacklauf und danach das We bin ich komplett in Ruhpolding...und wie das We da danach aussieht...hm vielleicht liegt ja noch Schnee. Bei mir gehts absolut nur unter der Woche. 
Sportgeschäft Gersfeld verleiht nur klassische Ausrüstungen, keine Skatingausrüstung, was vielleicht bissel interessanter wäre. Ob das im "Sport Walter" in Bischofsheim geht weiß ich jetzt nicht... Aber klassisch geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (6. März 2006)

In welchen Team faehrst Du denn die 48 Std? Ich bin auch da, obwohl ich mir jedesmal sage, den Scheiss tu ich mir nicht mehr an. 

Gruss


----------



## vrenchen (6. März 2006)

Letztes Jahr Knöarz Böök I, dieses Jahr Knöarz Böök II. 
Und du???
Hab mich aufgrund des ganzen Schnees kein bisschen vorbereitet, saß erst EINMAL auf der Rolle..und das is auch schon 2 Wochen her...oweia...das wird nicht sehr erfolgreich am We..aber ich werds "relativ" gemütlich angehen, steh nich so unter Druck wie letztes Jahr. Mach die Quälerei auch nur aus Gaudi und gibt schön Punkte fürn Winterpokal 


Gruß zurück!!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (7. März 2006)

Letztes Jahr bin ich bei den Bimbacher Jungs gefahren und dieses Jahr werde ich beim Siggi Seng in der 1. Mannschaft fahren. Vorbereitung ist wie immer gelaufen. Freitag abend werden sie eh alle tiefstapeln und dann geben sie wieder alles was geht  
Mal schauen wie laeuft.

Gruss


----------



## flocu (7. März 2006)

Um was gehtsn gerade?
Bin net so im Bilde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (7. März 2006)

Es geht um den 48h Rollenwettkampf (der sog."Draad Ni Cup"), der am Wochenende in Poppenhausen stattfindet.
Jedes Team muss ein Fahrrad 48 Stunden auf der Rolle treten, das Team das die meißten km gemacht hat gewinnt.
Is ne schöne Schinderei, spätestens wenn man mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, in die nach Schweiß stinkende Turnhalle fahren, und eine Stunde auf der Stelle treten muss, fragt man sich warum man bei sowas überhaupt mitmacht 
Is aber immer wieder ne schöne Gaudi.


----------



## drumcode (14. März 2006)

Servus zusammn, 
war auch dabei am Woende, der Mist macht echt immer erst Spaß wenns rum ist ;-)
Bilder gibts übrigens hier http://www.party-osthessen.de

Gruß drumcode


----------



## vrenchen (14. März 2006)

@drumcode
Sag mal, kommen denn eigentlich noch die ausführlichen Ergebnislisten ins Netz? Würd mich schon mal interessieren..

Gruß Verena


----------



## Dampfmaschine (15. März 2006)

Guckst Du:     http://rhoener-forum.de/RF_48h_Home.htm  
Schei... . Mir haben 720m zum ersten gefehlt  

Gruss
Dampfmaschine


----------



## pitcane (25. März 2006)

Soooooooo,

ich denke mal jetzt geht`s dem Schnee ordentlich an den Kragen. Bin eben mal Richtung Milseburg gefahren. Oberhalb 600 Meter sind die Weg aber immer noch stark vereist. Zudem ist der Boden derzeit dermaßen aufgeweicht, dass sich schon ein ebener Feldweg wie eine 5-prozentige Steigung anfühlt. Gutes Training  . Auch gibts keine kalten Füße mehr beim Biken.   

Und jetzt das Beste: Wenn in der Nacht die Uhr umgestellt wird, geht biken bei Tageslicht auch wieder nach der Arbeit.


----------



## vrenchen (31. März 2006)

Die Bikesaison ist also eröffnet...!!!

Hey pitcane..wir haben da doch noch was bzgl. Stellberg offen, ich will da unbedingt mal hin. Warst du in letzter Zeit mal dort? Ist der Schnee mittlerweile ganz weg? Wollen wir die Tage mal hin fahren...vielleicht wenns von oben mal halbwegs trocken ist  

Verena


----------



## pitcane (1. April 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikesaison ist also eröffnet...!!!
> 
> Wollen wir die Tage mal hin fahren...vielleicht wenns von oben mal halbwegs trocken ist
> 
> Verena



Gern, allerdings sollten wir noch ein paar Tage warten. Ich wollte gestern schon hoch, bin auch weiter gekommen als letzte Woche, allerdings waren einige stellen noch immer vereist. Das war teilweise wirklich spiegelglatt und weiterfahren hätte keinen Sinn gemacht. Es kann aber nicht mehr so lange dauern, bis alle Wege frei sind.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (5. April 2006)

Servus,
faehrt einer von euch den Kellerwald-Mararhon mit? Oder Schotten?
Werde beide fahren. Langdistanz. Zumindest wenn das Wetter passt.
Wie sieht es aus.

Gruss


----------



## vrenchen (5. April 2006)

Schotten fahr ich mit aber kellerwald nicht, fühl mich noch nicht fit genug dafür...brauch die 2 Wochen bis schotten noch, aber werd da au keine langdistanz fahren, mittel bzw. kurz 
Stalko wollte wahrscheinlich Kellerwald fahren, er macht das aber au bissi wetter abhängig glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (7. April 2006)

Milseburg und Stellberg sind wieder per Bike zu erklimmen. Ich war eben oben. Sind zwar hier und da noch ein paar Schneereste aber kaum der Rede wert. 

Dumm ist nur, dass es am Stellberg einen Baum umgeschmissen hat. und der liegt jetzt genau auf dem schönsten Trail - und auch noch an der kniffligsten (schönsten) Stelle. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der da liegt. Das Gelände ist ziemlich unzugänglich. Am Schloss Bieberstein hat ich das auch mal. Da lag der Baum mehr als 2 Jahre!

Morgen hätt' ich Zeit. Vrenchen - wie sieht's aus?


----------



## vrenchen (7. April 2006)

hm..morgen ist leider schlecht..wir müssen das nochmal verschieben, haben ja noch genügend zeit dafür


----------



## pitcane (20. April 2006)

Bei dem Wetter wäre doch am WE mal ne Saison-Eröffnungstour ganz net.

Wer hat Lust ne Runde durch die Rhön zu kurbeln?

Termin und Tour sind noch offen.


----------



## vrenchen (21. April 2006)

Ich bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Samstag oder Sonntag???
Uhrzeit???


----------



## pitcane (21. April 2006)

Vorschlag:

Samstag 14.00 Uhr!

Treffpunkt ... je nach Route


----------



## pitcane (26. April 2006)

Ach ja, wollte ich noch schnell nachposten...

Wir sind am Samstag natürlich gefahren. Treffpunkt war in Poppenhausen an der Kirche. Bis dahin hatte ich schon fast 500 hm gekurbelt, da ich über die Milseburg und die Steinwand gefahren war. Es sollten weitere 1200 folgen. Die Tour ging über die Ebersburg 




die große Nalle 



und die Wasserkuppe (da liegt tatsächlich noch Schnee).



Insgesamt waren es fast 64 km und 1700 hm. 
Hier noch das Höhenprofil.



War doch einigermaßen anstrengend, hat aber viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war auch okay.  

@vrenchen
Ab Wasserkuppe habe ich Höhenmeter gemieden und bin durch den Milseburgtunnel nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (27. April 2006)

@pitcane 
mir hat's dann auch gereicht, Beine waren total müde. Aber du hattest ja noch 500 Hm mehr... das war schon ne ordentliche Tour! Mir hat es aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht... wiedermal einen neuen Weg gefunden 
PS: nochma DANKE für's Radler


----------



## flocu (27. April 2006)

Super, hier geht ja was. 
Schöne Bilder.
Ich freu mich schon auf zahlreiche Rhöntouren dieses Jahr (-;


----------



## ironman75 (27. April 2006)

@pictane

Wie seid Ihr auf die große Nalle gekommen? Über Altenfeld --> Hohe Geis?

Kann man da mit Rad bis hoch?

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (27. April 2006)

@ironman
Richtig. Über Altenfeld und die Hohe Geis. Dem grünen offenen Dreieck mit doppeltem Strich zunächst folgend. Allerdings kommt man nicht bis ganz hoch. Da gibt es noch einen schmalen, nicht fahrbaren Pfad nach ganz oben. Ich kenn ihn nicht näher, vrenchen erzählte es mir.

@flocu
Freut mich wieder von dir zu hören (lesen). Zahlreiche schweißtreibende Rhöntouren können es schon werden. Hauptsache, deine Begleiter werden nicht noch öfter von Hunden gebissen. 

@vrenchen
Immer wieder gerne. Das hatten wir uns aber mindestens verdient. Ich werd' mich wohl auch für den Vulkanmarathon in Schotten anmelden.

@all
Schön, dass sich die Truppe vom letzten Jahr wieder einfindet.


----------



## mostly_harmless (28. April 2006)

Na da muss ich doch auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Grüße an alle, und auf ein neues.
Pitcane, deine Dokumentation ist wie immer vorbildlich, genau wie die Liebe zu den Höhenmetern.


----------



## vrenchen (2. Mai 2006)

Bis zum Nallensee ( bzw ein Stück oberhalb)  kommt man direkt mit dem Bike hin. Aber wenn man die Bergspitze erklimmen will, muss man das rad leider liegen lassen, dort führt ein Wander-/Kletterweg hoch der teilweise mit Halteseil "gesichert" ist. Man kann natürlich auch über Rommers zur Nalle hochfahren..

@pitcane   dann bis Sonntag, fährste kurze oder lange Strecke?


----------



## webzelle (3. Mai 2006)

hoi zusammen,
bin am wochenende in fulda und auf der suche nach einer netten tour... habe schon von der wasserkuppe gehört und auch in der bike von einer tour gelesen:  

31,5 km/567 hm
reine Fahrzeit: 3 h.
Startpunkt: Parkplatz Lutterberger Höhe bei Hannoversch Münden.
In unserer Auswahl der zehn schönsten Trail-Touren in Deutschland ist der Fulda-Trail das zweite Bike-Abenteuer am Fluss: Gleich zu Beginn schlängelt sich der Weg durch einen steilen Graben. Dabei wechselt er die Ufer des Baches im Zickzack-Kurs auf Holzstegen. Später geht es auf Augenhöhe an der Fulda entlang Richtung Kassel. Ein Stauwehr kurz vor Ihringshausen hilft schließlich ans andere Ufer, wo schattige Schmugglerwege am Hochufer entlang zurück zum Startpunkt führen. Insgesamt 15 Kilometer Singletrails!
Info Karte: 
Landesvermessungsamt Hessen Reinhardswald (1:50 000) 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo es eine Beschreibung einer Tour gibt?

Danke, René


----------



## connor768 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
endlich wieder Leben im Forum!

@pitcane
Habt ja schon ne tolle Tour gemacht, ü 1700hm so früh im Jahr, Respekt!
Nallen war ich noch nicht, würde mich auch interessieren.

@webzelle
ich wohne 50km südl. Kassel
ein Abstecher dorthin ist also kein Problem.
Ich habe da noch ein älteres Buch -  Mountainbike Aktiv Hessen oder so.
Dort ist eine "Schmuggler Tour" bei HanMünden an der Fulda entlang beschrieben. Ich schaue nochmal nach.

@Alle
Hatte ursprünlich auch Schotten in meinem Plan, aber noch zu große Defizite,
würde es evtl. aber dennoch wagen, wenn wir nette kl. Truppe zusammen hätten. Mal sehen, was meine bessere Hälfte meint.
Wer fährt denn mit?


----------



## pitcane (3. Mai 2006)

vrenchen, ich werd' die Kurzstrecke fahren. Das reicht fürs Erste.

@webzelle
Ich würde ja fast anbieten ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren, aber das WE ist leider schon verplant. Willst du in der Rhön, oder an der Fulda biken? 
Wenn du in der Rhön biken willst schau doch mal hier: http://www.rhoenactive.de
Das dort beschriebene Routennetz ist ganz brauchbar, wenngleich nicht alle Strecken-Highlights der Rhön enthalten sind. In jedem Fall wünsch' ich dir viel Spass.

@connor
Fahrt doch in Schotten mit.  Ich hab im Forum gesehen, micro plante auch mitzufahren.


----------



## connor768 (3. Mai 2006)

@pitcane
Werde mal mit Tania, verhandeln wg. Schotten, würde natürlich auch nur die kurze Runde fahren.
micro lag bis gestern noch auf der Nase, ich glaube nicht, das er schon wieder Fit genug dafür ist.

Mit micro wollte ich um den 19.-20. Mai in der Rhön biken.
Wir werden dieses Jahr wieder einen Alpencross in Angriff nehmen.

Auch eine 3-Tagestour- Rennsteig ist im Juni geplant.

@webzelle
Für den Fall, das du ein GPS hast, findest  auf meiner HP

http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de

ein paar GPS-Datensätze für Touren in der bayr. und hess. Rhön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webzelle (3. Mai 2006)

@connor768 
danke - da schaue ich doch mal nach... gps habe ich, nur leider nur map2go... mal sehen, was geht  

@pitcane 
schade, dann hätte ich ja karte und kompass zuhause lassen können  

werde mir mal die karten und touren bei http://www.rhoenactive.de und http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de ansehen und mir eine schöne tour aussuchen. darf sowieso nicht zu taff sein, weil der mitfahrer den einen oder anderen bierkasten auf den rippen hat und noch nicht so fit ist 
(oder auch nicht werden wird  )

Jedenfalls mal super danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## webzelle (3. Mai 2006)

@pitcane 



			
				pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> @webzelle
> Willst du in der Rhön, oder an der Fulda biken?



Der erwähnte Trail an der fulda aus der Bike ist eigentlich mein "favourite", weil der offebar auch nicht zu hart für meinen mitradler ist... der ist - wie gesagt - nicht so fit...
wenn es für den trail eine beschreibung gibt, dann wäre es richtig geil


----------



## mostly_harmless (8. Mai 2006)

Wie ist es euch denn so beim Vulkanradmarathon ergangen?
Es ist ja so ruhig hier, als müsstet ihr euch erst mal ausruhen.


----------



## pitcane (9. Mai 2006)

mostly.., dass wäre auch was für dich gewesen. 

Teilnehmer ohne Ende und eine Startphase, die einem dicken Stau auf der A5 glich. Ich war ziemlich hinten im Feld und an den ersten beiden Kurven musste ich beinahe absteigen. Bei der Aufstellung war ich zunächst etwas verwirrt. Mein Polar zeigte vor dem Start einen Puls von 139 an. Verdammt, dachte ich, ich bin ja bestimmt etwas aufgeregt, wenn das aber so weitergeht, kann ich mein Rad gleich wieder aufs Auto schnallen. Die Ursache war allerdings schnell ausgemacht. Die Sendegurte der umliegenden FahrerInnen verursachten dieses Chaos.

Am Anfang waren es fast 500 hm am Stück  Die Strecke war meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Einige hier im Forum sind ja der Ansicht, sie sei zu einfach (zu wenig Trail, keine steilen Abfahrten). 2 oder 3 tückische Stellen waren schon dabei und da gab es auch einige Stürze, bzw. manche folgten dem Motto "wer sein Rad liebt, der...". Ich weiß nicht wie es ausgesehen hätte, wenn noch mehr Steilpassagen dabei gewesen wären. Die Anstiege waren allerdings alle locker fahrbar (alles eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit). 

Auch die Organisation war sehr gut. Es gab reichlich Verpflegung und Getränke.   Beides wurde an der Streck angereicht, denn bei der wilden Hatz durch den Vogelsberg hielt natürlich niemand freiwillig an. 

Auf einigen Schotterpisten war über 70 km/h Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit keine Seltenheit, ich darf gar nicht dran denken, was passiert wäre, wenn es mich gerissen hätte. Nach solchen Abfahrten wurden die folgenden Kurven oftmals erst spät erkannt   

Bei Kilometer 28 hatte ich einen kleinen Defekt. Der Umwerfer hatte sich nach einer Abfahrt beim Runterschalten verdreht, so dass ich nicht mehr aufs große Blatt schalten konnte. Zum Glück hatte ich Werkzeug dabei (ich wollte es ursprünglich gar nicht mitnehmen). Also Umwerfer gelöst und wieder eingestellt. Laut HAC-Aufzeichnung waren es aber nur 2min27sec Standzeit. Kam mir viel länger vor.

Ich denke es wird nicht der letzte Marathon gewesen sein. Hat doch ne Menge Spaß gemacht.

Hier noch das Höhenprofil:


----------



## connor768 (9. Mai 2006)

@pitcane
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
War es dein erstes Rennen?
Hast ja ein wirklich gutes Tempo hingelegt, Respekt.
Das mit dem Pulsmesser kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte letzes Jahr beim Rennen in Ettlingen und auch beim König-Ludwig Langlauf einen Startpuls von 160 und dachte oje, das kannste vergessen. Mein Gefühl war aber deutlich besser und ich kam gut durch.

Ich wollte ja auch.......bin aber leider am Veto meiner Frau gescheitert.
Wir haben ne nette Runde in der Rhön gedreht 43km 1300hm, und dabei den Eingang zum Nallensee natürlich nicht gefunden!


----------



## pitcane (10. Mai 2006)

@connor
Danke für die Anerkennung. Der "Nallensee" ist auch nicht so einfach zu finden. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihn auf Anhieb wieder finden würde.

*Für die Wetterverhältnisse ist es noch immer erstaunlich ruhig hier. Hat denn keiner Lust am WE zu biken?*


----------



## mostly_harmless (12. Mai 2006)

Gute Idee, ich selber habe aber zu wenig Zeit, deshalb kurbelt´s sich besser in Fuldas Umgebung.

Nächstes Wochenende könnten wir uns allerdings mal in der Rhön treffen.


----------



## flocu (12. Mai 2006)

Nächstes Wochenende (20/21) fänd ich auch interessant.


----------



## Rappsbanane (15. Mai 2006)

Moin moin liebe Sportsfreunde,

würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Komme aus der Nähe von Gersfeld.

MfG, Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (15. Mai 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es euch denn so beim Vulkanradmarathon ergangen?
> Es ist ja so ruhig hier, als müsstet ihr euch erst mal ausruhen.



also ich hab eigentlcih ein ganz gutes rennen gehabt, fand den kurs ein bisschen zu einfach und auch zu schnell, bei 70 zerlgts dich schon ordentlich, wenn du stürzt.

bin leider 4km an 15.-20., altersklasse 3., position auf einen kleinen felsen mit dem vorderrad gekracht, da war das rennen erstens wegen platten und zweitens wegen prellungen für mich gelaufen.

die orga war sehr gut, aber ich darf auch ncihts anderes sagen fahr ja im schotten im verein


----------



## Biker-FD (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon einen ungefähren Plan, wo die Fahrt am nächsten Wochenende hingehen soll? 

Gruß
Biker-FD


----------



## pitcane (16. Mai 2006)

Ich denke die Strecke könnten wir kurzfristig festlegen.

Terminlich wäre ich für den Sonntag (21.), der Samstag ist bei mir schon verplant.


----------



## vrenchen (16. Mai 2006)

Ok, von mir auch noch n kleinen Kommentar zu Schotten.
Ich fand den Marathon als Auftakt prima, vielleicht bissel wenig Trails aber ich will nicht meckern, der is schon ok. Die Organisation war wieder super, auch Erwin im Schottenrock immer wieder schön anzusehen  

Ich hatte auch zweima 75km/h am Tacho, hinter mir hats auch einen am Schotter zerbröslet, zwar nicht bei 75 aber 50 hatten wir auch drauf. Da läuft es einem schon kalt über den Rücken wenn man das Schreien und Ächtzen des Unglücklichen hört...
Bin mit dem Rennen zufrieden gewesen, Platz 10 bei den Damen ist für mich durchaus akzeptabel.

@race-jo
den Teil versteh ich nicht:    hä?


> bin leider 4km an 15.-20., altersklasse 3., position auf einen kleinen felsen mit dem vorderrad gekracht


----------



## Rappsbanane (16. Mai 2006)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Strecke könnten wir kurzfristig festlegen.
> 
> Terminlich wäre ich für den Sonntag (21.), der Samstag ist bei mir schon verplant.



Also Sonntag find ich gut. Dann mach ich mal einen Vorschlag zum Ausgangspunkt und Uhrzeit:

10:00 Gersfeld/Bahnhof​
Somit gibt´s auch die Möglichkeit, aus FD mit dem Zug "anzureisen".

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ne ordentliche Truppe zusammen kommt!


----------



## Rappsbanane (19. Mai 2006)

Muss leider doch für Sonntag absagen   ; aber z.Z. ist das Wetter ja eh noch sehr "unentschlossen", was es werden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (19. Mai 2006)

Wir (inkl. Stalko) sind Sonntag nun auch zu Hause und würden ne Tour machen. Können allerdings nur nachmittags. Abfahrt so gegen 14.30-15 Uhr. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Pitcane???

LG
Verena


----------



## flocu (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich muss absagen. Bin zwar morgen in der Rhön aber ich komm grad von ner Regenfahrt und hab davon erstma genug...


----------



## pitcane (20. Mai 2006)

Nachmittags kann ich leider nicht - schade, das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden. 

Ich werd' vermutlich so gegen 13.00 Uhr ne kleine Runde fahren.


----------



## race-jo (20. Mai 2006)

also willich dieses gelalle von mir mal übersetzen  n:



			
				race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> bin leider 4km an 15.-20., altersklasse 3., position auf einen kleinen felsen mit dem vorderrad gekracht,




vier kilometer vor dem ziel kam ich an 20. position liegen (alterklasse 3.) zu fall, da ich auf einen nicht markierten felsen gefahren bin.

so hoffe mal das man das jetzt versteht


----------



## vrenchen (21. Mai 2006)

@race-jo   



schade das niemand Lust und Zeit hat..naja wird's halt ne entspannte Runde zu zweit...


----------



## pitcane (31. Mai 2006)

mann o mann is das ein sch..wetter.

is irgendwer trotzdem in der rhön am biken?


----------



## vrenchen (1. Juni 2006)

Am Samstag is Mountainbike-Biathlon in Wildflecken!!!!


----------



## mostly_harmless (1. Juni 2006)

Diese Wetterklassifizierung ist zu unterstreichen.

Von letztem Donnerstag bis Sonntag hab ich ein bisserl den Guide gespielt, und ne Gruppe Hobbyradler quer durch die Rhön gelotst.
Gefehlt hat da eigentlich nur noch ein ordentlicher Schneeschauer, ansonsten gabs Nebelbänke und Orkanböen, Dauerregen und Minitemperaturen, viel Schlamm und Wege, die zu Sturzbächen wurden.
Und trotzdem rückt dann schon der kleinste Sonnenstrahl auf dem Sand der hohen Geis die ganze Plackerei wieder ins rechte Licht.

Von daher bin ich schwer motiviert.
Sonntag oder Montag?


----------



## flocu (2. Juni 2006)

Huhu
Wie schautsn ab So mit ner Rhöntour aus?
Wetter soll besser werden. Nicht gerade sonnig und warm, aber regenfrei.


----------



## pitcane (2. Juni 2006)

Rhöntour???

Ich wär dabei. Start vielleicht so gegen 12?

@vrenchen
Fährst du in Wildflecken mit? Die Ausschreibung  sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so spannend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (2. Juni 2006)

@pitcane:
Top Sache! Meinste 11 Uhr wär auch drin?
Ich werde wohl nen Würzburger und nen Coburger mitbringen, dann haben wir scho ne 4er Truppe zam (-;
Der Würzburger und ich werden wahrscheinlich sogar ne 2 Tagestour machen, also wenn sich für Mo jmd. findet, gern!


----------



## vrenchen (2. Juni 2006)

@pitcane  ja, ich fahr Wildflecken. Wildflecken is, naja wie soll ich sagen...man darfs halt nicht so ernst sehen, sondern eher als "Spaß" verstehen. Man kann aber trotzdem jede Menge Bier gewinnen


----------



## pitcane (2. Juni 2006)

@vrenchen
ich glaub wildflecken wird mich nicht überzeugen können. wie siehts mit deiner beteiligung an ner rhöntour (so, mo) aus?

@flocu
haste schon routenvorstellungen. wenn nicht könnt ich was in der vorderrhön anbieten, was du sicher in keiner karte finden wirst.

@mostly...
konkrete routenpläne?


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2006)

Vorderrhön = Hessen?
Ja also, es wird bei uns wohl auf ne 2-Tagestour mit ner Hüttenübernachtung hinauslaufen. Wenn das ins Schema passt auch gern im Rhöner Vorland. Wobei ich das lieber am Mo machen würde, weil nur am So der Coburger mitfährt und der soll ma Himmeldunk, Wasserkuppe, Misleburg etc. sehn (-;

Naja, bin grad nimmer so fit im Kopf, gn8 (-;


----------



## pitcane (3. Juni 2006)

vorderrhön = kuppenrhön = u. a. milseburg = hessen

Wo wollt ihr übernachten?


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2006)

Ah ja, wenn Du da was kennst wär das scho super.
Übernachtung steht noch in den Sternen. Ich kenn eigtl. nur die Hütten in den schwarzen Bergen. Neustädter Haus, Würzburger Haus, Kissinger Hütte. Schweinfurter Haus und Fuldaer Haus kann man glaub ich auch übernachten, Thüringer Hütte aber net.


----------



## pitcane (3. Juni 2006)

Auf der Enzianhütte kann man auch übernachten. Da is aber immer recht ausgebucht - glaub ich.

Wie habt ihr die Touren geplant? Wann und wo soll morgen Start sein?


----------



## vrenchen (3. Juni 2006)

Also Mo kann ich auf keinen Fall (Schwester hat Burzeltag). Und morgen steht bei mir noch bissel in den Sternen, wird wahrscheinlich ne spontane entscheidung und wenn dann kann ich auch nicht den ganzen tag...


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2006)

@pitcane:
Also, Hüttenübernachtung is gestorben, wir machen 2 Tagestouren mit jeweils Anfahrt von Mellrichstadt.
Ja wegen der Tour hätt ich mal für morgen die Standard Wasserkuppen-Milseburg Tour vorgeschlagen Gersfeld/Poppenhausen - Wasserkuppe - Abtsroda - Enzianhütte etc. mit Rückweg entweder über Steinwand oder über Frankenheim-schwarzes Moor, je nach Lust.
Wenn Du bei Dir in der Gegend Vorschläge hast dann raus damit. Am besten natürlich wenn man das mit dem Rückweg von der Milseburg koppeln könnte.

Fürn Montag hätt ich gesagt Gersfeld-Simmelsberg-Himmeldunk-Kreuzberg-Guckai-Feuerberg-Kreuzberg-Arnsberg. Ist zwar leicht redundant, aber man muss ja trotzdem nix 2x fahren. 
Oder Gersfeld-Simmelsberg-Himmeldunk-Kreuzberg-Kuppenritt Trails bis ca. Schönau - kalte Buche - rotes Moor

Wärst Du da auch am Start am Mo?
So und Mo vertauschen ging natürlich ah. Also von der Tour her (-;

Ach ja, Startzeit morgen bitte schon 11 Uhr.

@Vreni:
Kannst ja kurzfristig kommen, wenns klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (3. Juni 2006)

gersfeld-simmelsberg-himmeldunk-kreuzberg-guckai-feuerberg-kreuzberg-arnsberg...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  - sehr schweißtreibend.

ich würd am montag einsteigen. morgen klappts nicht. von der milseburg könnten wir auch über die ruine eberstein zum ellenbogen fahren.

optional stellberg - klein aber fein
kugelberg mit schloss bieberstein- schöner trail
milseburgtunnel - ich weiß, nix für mtb aber durchaus sehenswert und davor und danach sofort mit trails oder interessanten anstiegen kombinierbar
....

so und mo vertauschen wär interessant. wann soll denn mo start sein?


----------



## flocu (4. Juni 2006)

Ahso, kannste nur Mo. Des is ja blöd |-:
Mo auch so um 11 rum Start, ebenfalls Gersfeld mein ich.
Dann verschieb mer wohl die Milseburg auf Mo. Ich denk dann über Eberstein-Ellenbogen-Frankenheim-schwarzes Moor-rotes Moor zurück. 
Vorderrhön verschieb mer erstma.

Für Kurzentschlossene:
So 4.6. 11:00 in Gersfeld am Bahnhof


----------



## vrenchen (4. Juni 2006)

Sorry wegen heut vormittag...das ging echt nicht. Bin erst um 5 Uhr früh nach Hause gekommen. Hab um 11 noch gepennt. Werd jetz aber noch ne kleine Runde für mich drehen...


----------



## pitcane (4. Juni 2006)

@flocu

wie war die tour? das wetter hat sich ja ganz gut entwickelt.

mo., 05.06., 11.00 gersfeld am bahnhof???


----------



## mostly_harmless (4. Juni 2006)

Bin Morgen, Montag dabei.

11.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Gersfeld, werd nichtmehr ins Netz schauen können, also bis denne.


----------



## flocu (4. Juni 2006)

@mostly:
******** ******** ********! Haben den Termin für morgen auf 10:30 in Poppenhausen geändert. Meld Dich ma bitte, wenn Du das noch hinkriegst. Wenn net müss mer halt irgendwas arangieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (5. Juni 2006)

...und die Tour fand statt.
Treff war zwar 10.30 h in Possenhausen  aber es waren alle (flocu, steff-vw, mostly...) informiert und pünktlich.

Aufgrund der Teilnehmer war mir klar es würde sicher sehr anstrengend. Daher hatte ich mir gar ne Stulle geschmiert, um bei Bedarf den Akku fern ab jeglicher Zivilisation aufladen zu können. Ganz so schlimm wurde es dann aber doch nicht. Für flocu und stef war es die dritte Tour in Folge und gestern hatten sie - there is always an even bigger fish   - eben diesen gefunden. Von daher brauchten beide nur die kurze Leine. mostly is nicht die ganze Tour mitgefahren - war vielleicht nicht so seine Strecke  

Wir haben uns nach der obligatorischen Waku ein bisschen in der Kuppenrhön ausgetobt, immer mal ein Päuschen ein- und Wert auf Trails gelegt.

Schließlich sind doch 1360 hm zusammen gekommen. Hat ne Menge Spass gemacht - trotz der untypischen Temperaturen. 

Höhenprofil:



@vrenchen und stalko
Wie war die Party? - wir hams zum Essen leider nicht geschafft.

@flocu
Haste deine Kamera wieder gefunden?

@steff-vw
Die Milseburg is beim nächsten mal Pflicht!


----------



## flocu (6. Juni 2006)

Hehe. Pitcane schreibt manchmal echt vom Feinsten. Ich hab mich scho bei den Pferdelungen damals schlapp gelacht.
War ne schöne Tour mit vielem was ich noch nicht kannte, angefangen schon beim Startort Possenhausen (-;
Die Kamera blieb leider auch nach intensiver Suche im oberen Bereich von der Himmeldunkabfahrt verschollen. Gibts evt. so ne Art Fundbüro in der Rhön? Ich schreib halt ma was ins Rhönline-forum, aber das ist ja recht spärlich besucht...

Wie schauts eigtl. am allgemeinen Interesse aus mal was in Würzburg zu machen? Pitcane hat das gestern angesprochen. Wir haben n paar schöne, sehr trailige Strecken für Halbtages (3-4h) oder Tagestouren (6h+).

Aber erstmal ruft der Ellenbogen fürs nächste Mal würd ich sagen (-;


----------



## mostly_harmless (6. Juni 2006)

An der Strecke lags sicher nicht, da waren gestern mehrere Faktoren im Spiel.
Durch die Heizerei nach Poppenhausen war ich schon ein wenig angesäuert (nur in den Beinen), dann schon wieder klamme Finger (bei meiner uralten ****Schaltung bekomm ich dann kaum noch den Hebel umgelegt) viele Trails, und nicht zu vergessen noch der Rückweg nach Fulda.
Da hab ich doch lieber die Gunst des Milseburgradweges genutzt, um schnell nach Hause zu kommen.

Wenn wir das nächste mal im Sommer auf den Ellenbogen fahren stell ich mich schon mal auf nen Marathon ein und lass die Biers am Abend vorher auch gleich weg.


----------



## steff-vw (6. Juni 2006)

@steff-vw
Die Milseburg is beim nächsten mal Pflicht![/QUOTE]

Das nächste mal komm ich halt für ne Tagestour ohne mich vorher "platt" zu fahren, dann klappt´s bergauf auch ein bisl schneller. 

Tour war absolut nach meinem Geschmack.  
Vielleicht das nächste mal ein bischen besseres Wetter. 

@pitcane
Danke für die gute Führung (mal abgesehen von der 15 Uhr einlage ). 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Stalko (7. Juni 2006)

@ pitcane: Prima war 's, bei den guten Köchinen 
Naja, schade das ihr 's nicht geschaft habt, is aber trotzdem nichts verkommen, ich glaub ich hab für euch alle mitgegessen.  

@ flocu:
Wir kommen gern mal nach Würzburg und fahren da 'ne Runde, lasst uns mal 'nen Termin suchen.

@all: 
Na dann hoffe ich das wir uns bald wieder in Radklamotten sehen.


----------



## pitcane (7. Juni 2006)

@flocu
Danke für die Blumen. 
Ich würd's mal beim Fundbüro der Stadt Gersfeld versuchen.
Ne Tour in Würzburg würd' mich auf jeden Fall reizen. Wär super, wenn ne nette Truppe zusammen käme.

@mostly
Vielleicht ist der Einbau eines neuen Schaltzuges mit Hülle für dein Schaltproblem hilfreich. Ich hatte an meinem alten Hirsch ein ähnliches Problem und dadurch eine deutliche Performancesteigerung.

@steff
Immer wieder gerne. Das mit der Sondereinlage wird sich künftig hin und wieder vermeiden lassen, ob das mit dem Wetter klappt kann ich nicht versprechen.

@stalko
Ich hab noch immer nicht dein Simplon in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## flocu (10. Juni 2006)

Stalko schrieb:
			
		

> @ flocu:
> Wir kommen gern mal nach Würzburg und fahren da 'ne Runde, lasst uns mal 'nen Termin suchen.



Ja dann stell ich mal frecherweise was in den Raum: 24./25. ist ja Frammersbach. Wie wärs also ne Woche drauf? 
*1. und/oder 2. Juli?*

Am Fronleichnam Wochenende nächste Woche könnten wir natürlich auch was machen, wobei ich da gern am Do mal in der Rhön fahren würde.


----------



## pitcane (11. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ...wobei ich da gern am Do mal in der Rhön fahren würde.



Also da wär ich dabei. Vielleicht Ellenbogen und Co.?


----------



## flocu (12. Juni 2006)

Ellenbogen könn mer schon machen. Über die Ebersburg Ruine z.B.


----------



## ironman75 (12. Juni 2006)

Ein kleiner Tip....

fahrt doch mal den RhönRennsteig Weg. Geht von Oberhof auf die Waku.

Sehr schön. Man fährt über den Dolmar, Hohe Geba und Ellenbogen zur Waku.

Mit den Zug nach Oberhof....sehr schön.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (14. Juni 2006)

hey ironman,

warum beteiligst du dich nicht mal wieder an ner tour?

wie siehts morgen aus? das wetter soll ja halten. ich weiß allerdings noch nicht genau, ob ich mitfahren kann.


----------



## ironman75 (14. Juni 2006)

Hi pictane,

bin jetzt leider auf dem Sprung nach Mittenwald. Sind dort bis So zum biken.

Melde mich nächste Woche mal. Lust hätte ich schon.

Gruß Ironamn


----------



## ironman75 (14. Juni 2006)

Hi pictane,

bin jetzt leider auf dem Sprung nach Mittenwald. Sind dort bis So zum biken.

Melde mich nächste Woche mal. Lust hätte ich schon.

Gruß Ironamn


----------



## pitcane (15. Juni 2006)

Mittenwald - beneidenswert.....


----------



## flocu (15. Juni 2006)

Hm, ja
das mit heut war wohl nix...
Fährt am So jmd. in Neuhof mit?
Ist das empfehlenswert?
Bin wohl bei der 69er MTB am Start (-;

http://www.rsc-monte-kali.de/50601396190f1e41d/index.html#506013963412e3103


----------



## flocu (21. Juni 2006)

Also Neuhof war ja sehr nett, auch der kleine Stammtisch danach (-;
Den anschließenden Kuchen bei unserm Geburtstagskind musst ich ja leider sausen lassen.

Wie schauts denn nächste Woche am Wochenende aus, also 1./2.? Die Sache ist die, daß knapp n halbes Duzend Hammelburger nach Wü kommen wollen um ne längere Tour zu fahren (ca. 6h Fahrzeit). Da müsstet ihr den Leuten von der andern Seite der Rhön schon mal zeigen wie man das macht mit so nem Bergfahrrad (-;

Ob Sa oder So steht noch net fest.


P.S.
Die Runde bietet für jeden was, ist unser Vorzeigestück (-;


----------



## pitcane (22. Juni 2006)

hallo floc,

klingt verlockend. mal sehen, was der rest vom stammtisch dazu sagt ... wie lange habt ihr denn noch gesessen und kuchen gab's auch noch?!  

neuhof hat spass gemacht. war ja geradezu ein forumstreffen.  
allerdings stimmen meine aufgezeichneten tourdaten nicht so mit den herstellerangaben überein:


----------



## vrenchen (23. Juni 2006)

Fährt morgen jemand Mtb-Biathlon in Burglauer???
Stalko und ich sind dabei!!!

Übermorgen Frammersbach???


----------



## flocu (25. Juni 2006)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> klingt verlockend. mal sehen, was der rest vom stammtisch dazu sagt ... wie lange habt ihr denn noch gesessen und kuchen gab's auch noch?!



Nachdem Du weg warst hat sichs dann recht schnell aufgelöst. Bzw. die andern beiden sind noch mit zum Christian um den Geburtstagskuchen zu versuchen  (-;


*1./2. Juli* steht immer noch im Raum! Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?



			
				vrenchen schrieb:
			
		

> Übermorgen Frammersbach???


Habs leider verpeilt mich rechtzeitig anzumelden und Nachmeldungen gehn net bei denen )-:
Wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (26. Juni 2006)

Ja - tät mich auch interessieren, wie Frammersbach war. Mein nächster Marathon wird wohl der Keiler sein.

Burglauer hab ich leider verpasst, obwohl ich dort eigentlich fahren wollte. Naja wird dieses Jahr wohl wieder "nur" der MTB-Biathlon in Sparbrod.

@flocu
Ich glaub das wird bei mir eher nix am kommenden WE. Du weißt ja - zwei Damen haben da auch noch Stimmrecht.
Wann solls denn steigen? Sa od. So?

Gestern hab ich ma die Ellenbogentour gescoutet. Bin von zu Hause gestartet und über Bubenbader Stein, Ruine Eberstein, Findlos und Batten zum Ellenbogen. Ab Findlos wars zunächst sehr asphaltlastig.

Ellenbogen:

 

Auf dem Rhön-Rennsteig-Weg gings dann über Dreiländereck, Stirnberg und Schornhecke zum Heidelstein. Zwischendurch hatte die Route einige Sehenswürdigkeiten zu bieten.

In Frankenheim:



Danach ausrollen zum Haus am roten Moor. Jetzt hatte ich irgendwie Lust noch was einzustreuen, also bin den Moorrundweg gefahren, um schließlich wieder auf der Waku anzukommen. Schließlich noch die obligatorische Abtsroda-Abfahrt mitgenommen und über Weiherberg und Danzwiesen nach Hause gekurbelt. Waren dann doch 66 km und 1500 hm.



In der Gesamtschau ne schöne Tour mit einigen Highlights, die noch dazu einfach zu finden ist. Ich hatte die Karte vergessen und bin problemlos anhand der Markierungen gefahren.  Unterwegs sind auch ein paar nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten - wegen Fortsetzung Stammtisch und so...


----------



## pitcane (26. Juni 2006)

Und hier hab' ich noch ein paar Pics von Neuhof:

In diesem Wald vermuteten wir für längere Zeit (manche befürchteten das Schlimmste) mostly...



Doch die ausgesandten Späher konnten ihn nicht ausfindig machen und brachen die Suche schließlich wegen Aussichtslosigkeit ab:



Nach dem letzten "langen" Anstieg. Bisschen verschwommen - passt aber irgendwie, oder floc?  



_...9. Juli Ochsentour?!_


----------



## mostly_harmless (27. Juni 2006)

@pitcane: Das ist doch ne schöne Ellbogenrunde, wird schon mal vorgemerkt.
Und für den Aufstieg empfiehlt sich der Buchschirm bei Hilders, vielleicht gibts da auch einen Wanderweg hoch ( der Weg am Thomas-Morus-Haus vorbei ist ja leider auch asphaltiert ).

Dieses Wochenende geht klar, ich tendiere allerdings zu Sonntag.
Der Würzburgbesuch muss leider noch aufgeschoben werden.


----------



## flocu (27. Juni 2006)

Hehe, gut daß das Bild so verschwommen ist. So sieht mer net wie gschafft ich war. Beim Keiler darf des net passiern (-;

Die Ellenbogen Tour klingt so wie ichs in Erinnerung hab und imho ist asphaltiert bergauf auch net tragisch. Glaub der Anstieg bei Hilders war sogar sehr nett, weil lang und aussichtsreich.

Die Wü Tour steigt diesen So, falls doch jemand kommen mag.


----------



## vrenchen (28. Juni 2006)

Frammersbach war hart aber herzlich  Grabig hoch standen dieses Jahr noch mehr Leute als letztes Jahr..einfach irre und ich war schon so platt, dass ich es kaum genießen konnte. Am letzten Berg entfachte ein Kampf..ich hatte zwei Studentinnen im Nacken und ich war blau. Ich musste sie kurz vor der Bergankunft ziehen lassen aber in der Abfahrt nach Frammersbach runter hab ich se geschnaggelt und hab denen bis ins Ziel sogar noch die ein oder andere Minute abgenommen. Ich bin auf den 60km eine halbe Std. schneller gewesen wie im letzten Jahr!!! Die Abfahrten haben so gerockt..ich hab den Kopp ausgeschaltet und die Bremsen aufgemacht und erstma Überholmanöver auf den Trails gestartet!  So erleichert über die Zielankunft wie in Frammersbach war ich noch in keinem Marathon...Schmerz vergeh... Das Wetter war echt übel, so schwül-heiß..
Im nachhinein habe ich noch erfahren das ich in die erste Startreihe durfte (wegen Hochschulmeisterschaften)...habe ich aber nicht mitbekommen. Wir standen vielleicht irgendwo in der 80sten ... toll 
Naja am Ende Platz 12...ich bin zufrieden. Gewonnen hat eine nicht namenlose Heike Hundertmark...  in einer Zeit von 2:52 Std. Ich hatte auch mitgestoppt und hatte am Tacho 3:27, im Ziel bzw. in der Ergebnisliste steht 3:34 :-/  komisch... Naja ich sehs jetzt nich so ernst. Ansonsten war die Orga top.


----------



## flocu (28. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch Vreni! Nächstes Jahr halt noch ne halbe stunde schneller!
Haste die Zweite gesehn? Die fährt bei uns beim Biketreff mit. Heut hatte sie aber noch ziemlich schwere Beine (-;


So und jetzt darf ich euch euer Programm für den *16. Juli* vorstellen:
http://www.kuppenritt.de/

Und daß mir niemand mit Külsheim kommt, das isn Tag früher. Danach kommt der Kuppenritt genau richtig (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (29. Juni 2006)

Ich finde aber trotzdem noch, daß Külsheim eine "Ausrede" ist, die man bei gutem Willen gelten lassen kann.  Vor allem, da ich jetzt angemeldet bin.  

Dieses Wochenende wird's bei mir wahrscheinlich nix;
1. ist WM - Spieltag
2. (und das ist schlimmer) haben wir Sportfest und ich werde wohl helfen müssen.
3. tritt bei mir an solchen Wochenenden meistens Morgens eine allergische Reaktion auf Alkohol auf (Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerz, etc.)

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (30. Juni 2006)

Mit Würzburg - das wird bei mir dieses WE nichts.

Und am 16. Juli bin ich leider im Urlaub. 

Wann wollen wir denn mal wieder ne Rhöntour starten. Dieses WE ist eher schlecht. Heut' bin ich auf die Ebersburg und die Große Nalle gefahren. (Vrenchen ich hab den Basaltsee wieder gefunden.) Der Weg dorthin ist ziemlich zugewachsen und auch der See ist ziemlich veralgt. 

   

Auch der Pfad zum "Gipfel" ist größtenteils fahrbar - nur halt sehr stark mit Brennesseln zugewachsen. Aber die Nalle is schon ne Sehenswürdigkeit.


----------



## vrenchen (4. Juli 2006)

Jemand Lust auf 'ne Tour am kommenden Wochenende???

@pitcane dein 4. Bild is geil  ...is wohl nur noch der Finger mit auf der Linse gewesen oder was is das links unten 
Bist genauso wie beim letzten Mal gefahren (Ebersburg-Nalle)?


----------



## Stalko (4. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch schwer dafür am kommenden Wochenende mal wieder 'ne gemeinsame Tour anzusetzen!!!


----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2006)

Ich melde mich mal zaghaft, kann aber noch net fest zusagen.


----------



## pitcane (5. Juli 2006)

@vrenchen. Ja, ich bin wieder über die Ebersburg gefahren. Und das links unten ist wahrscheinlich ein Wurstfinger  .

Am Sonntag steht bei mir die Ochsentour auf dem Programm. Da kommt extra ein Kumpel aus Darmstadt. Bliebe für ne Rhöntour nur der Samstag. Da kann ich aber auch net fest zusagen. Wenn dann vielleicht schon ganz früh starten, damit ich den Rest des Tages meinen Damen widmen kann.


----------



## mostly_harmless (6. Juli 2006)

Ich muss mich leider bis auf weiteres abmelden.
Prüfungen, Hausarbeiten und Lohnknechtschaft nehmen mir die Zeit.

Aber bald sind Ferien...


----------



## flocu (7. Juli 2006)

Also ich muss dann auch absagen für morgen/übermorgen. Aber nächste Woche Kuppenritt bin ich wie gsagt am Start. Vermutlich total auf Notstrom nach 4 Tagen Gardasee, aber des lass ich mir net entgehn (-;


----------



## dienici (13. Juli 2006)

Hi flocu,

welche Tour fährst du am 16.Juli? Werde auch am Rhöner Kuppenritt starten, aber ganz easy. Da ich die Berge im Moment überhaupt nicht gewohnt bin (in Nürnberg gibts da net so viele).
Also viel Spass


----------



## flocu (16. Juli 2006)

@dienici:
Wir wollten uns der 90er annehmen, weils da mehr Verpflegungsstellen gibt (-;
Mit der 60er verpasste aber auch net viel, weil eigtl. alle Trails erst nach dem Kreuzberg kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dienici (16. Juli 2006)

Servus,

hab´s heil überstanden 
Hab aber trotzdem nur die 60 km in Angriff genommen. Naja, war echt klasse vor allem des Bergfest am Neustädter Haus. An Einkehrmöglichkeiten hats ja echt nicht gemangelt. 
Nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder.


----------



## flocu (18. Juli 2006)

@dienici:
Bergfest gabs da scho wieder? Wir haben zwar die Musik gehört beim vorbeifahren aber haben uns dann lieber die Abfahrt runter gestürzt (-;

Ich würde für nächstes Wochenende gern ne Kuppenritt Streckenbefahrung anregen. Es wär ja schade, wenn ich das alles gleich wieder vergessen würde, insbesondere das Stück vom Kreuzberg nach Bad Neustadt. 
Also, noch ist die Erinnerung frisch, wer is dabei?
Als Startpunkt würd sich Oberweissenbrunn anbieten oder das Haus am roten Moor oder halt Brendlorenzen, mir is das wurscht.

auf auf!


----------



## dienici (18. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid, aber nächstes Wochenende werd ich wieder in Nürnberg verbringen  und da mit ner Gruppe die Wälder unsicher machen. Dafür hab ich heute nochmal Sandberg-Neustädter Haus-Kreuzberg und zurück gegeben. Echt klasse.
Falls du/ihr auf Nürnberg mal Lust habt, können wir auch mal was ausmachen. 
Gruß Nici


----------



## flocu (19. Juli 2006)

@Neustädter Haus-Fan (dienici):
Das hättste jetzt net anbieten dürfen, weil darauf werd ich sicher noch zurückkommen (-;

@all:
Hat am WE niemand Lust auf Trailorgien vom Kreuzberg runter? |-:


----------



## pitcane (20. Juli 2006)

Wieso nicht? Sa oder So?


----------



## flocu (20. Juli 2006)

Lieber Sa bei mir.


----------



## pitcane (21. Juli 2006)

Für Sa muss ich leider absagen. Hab mir da vorgestern was Magen/Darm mäßiges eingefangen. Ich glaub da hab ich morgen noch net genügend Power.

Geht evtl. auch So?


----------



## flocu (21. Juli 2006)

Hm, ja
So is auch ok
Muss ich n bissl umdisponieren (-;
Wo würdste starten wollen? Original in Brend?


----------



## pitcane (21. Juli 2006)

Willste den ganzen Kuppenritt fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (21. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr morgen früh auch ne Runde...wahrscheinlich hessische Hochrhön... will jemand unbedingt mit   dann laut schreien  


@pitcane  die Stellbergrunde steht immer noch aus *wart*  
Ich biete dir im Gegenzug einen Trail an, den du beeeestimmt noch nicht kennst  
Bis dahin, Gute Besserung!!!


LG Verena


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2006)

Hm, naja. Wenn scho denn scho (-;
Ich kann auch von Mellrichstadt mitm Radl nach Oberweissenbrunn kommen, dann fahr mer nur Kreuzberg, dann die Trailorgie bis kurz vor Brend und über Weißbach und Himmeldunk zurück. Oder lieber über Bischofsheim und den Rothsee, das kenn ich noch net


----------



## pitcane (22. Juli 2006)

Die Obrunn-Version hört sich gut an. Ich kann allerdings net so früh. Startzeit vielleicht 12? -  soll ja nicht ganz so heiß werden!


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2006)

12 is gebongt


----------



## pitcane (22. Juli 2006)

Un wo treffen wir uns? An der Kirche?


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2006)

Kirche
Wo immer die is (-;
Ich würd des Gasthof Mühlengrund vorschlagen, da gehts nämlich direkt schö los und es gibt Parkplätze. Ist auch bestens ausgeschildert von beiden Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (22. Juli 2006)

Ist auch in Ordnung. Ich glaub den kenn ich. Vermutlich werd' ich aber in Gersfeld parken und rüber kurbeln.

@vrenchen
Danke es geht aufwärts. Es ging am vorletzten Tag des Urlaubs los. Für den letzten Tag hatte ich mir unbedingt noch ne Tour vorgenommen. Nach 500 hm hatte ich ne Alm erreicht - kurze Pause und :kotz: - dann bin ich doch lieber wieder zurück gerollt.

Stellberg - gerne. Nächste Woche hab ich sogar noch Urlaub.


----------



## vrenchen (26. Juli 2006)

@pitcane  Wie geht es dir? Wieder fit? Wollen wir die Tage mal fahren?


----------



## dienici (26. Juli 2006)

Juchu, 

geht am Wochenende was in der Rhön, evtl. Nähe Kreuzberg oder so?

Werde von Freitag bis Sonntag dort verweilen.

Gruß Nici


----------



## flocu (28. Juli 2006)

Am Wochenende ruft der Keiler in Wombach (-;


----------



## pitcane (28. Juli 2006)

@vrenchen
naja es hat sich doch länger bemerkbar gemacht, als ich dachte. bei der tour am sonntag mit flocu hatte ich das gefühl er hätte testosteron genommen  . er dachte eher, ich hätte am vorabend einen gesoffen  .

klar können wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. am sonntag steht der keiler auf dem programm. da fährste doch auch mit, oder?


----------



## vrenchen (28. Juli 2006)

Ja, wir sehen uns am Keiler! Bis dann!


----------



## pitcane (31. Juli 2006)

Keiler war echt klasse!

Nur hab ich vreni und stalko vermißt. Auch in den Ergebnislisten tauchen sie net auf. Hoffentlich nix passiert!?


----------



## pitcane (16. August 2006)

Über 2 Wochen keine Regung hier!

Seid ihr alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Stalko (17. August 2006)

Noch nicht....morgen gehts ab ins Ötztal 
Sollten dann aber mal einies der nächsten Wochenenden ins Auge fassen und ne gemeinsame Tour ansetzen!!!!


----------



## pitcane (23. August 2006)

Heute bin ich die erste längere Tour im August gefahren. Hatte an der Arbeit ziemlich viel zu tun und das mäßige Wetter tat ein Übriges. 
Nachdem ich früher Feierabend gemacht hatte, musste ich mich zunächst durch Fulda kämpfen. Bin dann über Pilgerzell und Loheland zum Giebelrain gefahren, von dort weiter nach Poppenhausen und über den Guckaisee auf den Pferdskopf. Dann natürlich noch die Waku in Gänze erklommen und in den Trail nach Abtsroda gestürzt (war ziemlich glitschig). Nun noch über die Enzianhütte und den Fußweg (war auch glitschig - der Schorsch rief mir noch hinterher "des wär net der erste, der da auf die fresse fällt"  ) zum Grabenhöfchen gehoppelt. Kurzer Blick auf den Höhenmesser - da muss noch was drauf - also noch die Milseburg rauf und dann nach Hause surfen.

War ne schöne Tour und so direkt nach der Arbeit gar net schlecht.

Höhenprofil:




Am Wochenende fahr ich den Biebergrund-Bike-Marathon. Danach wär ich aber unbedingt mal wieder für ne gemeinsame Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (24. August 2006)

@Stalko:
Ötztal Marathon? Krass..
Mit uns ist n Mädel Transalp gefahren, die wollte den mitm MTB mitfahrn!

Also ich werd mir den Biebergrund am So auch mal genauer anschauen und ne Rhöntour demnächst fänd ich super.


----------



## race-jo (26. August 2006)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende fahr ich den Biebergrund-Bike-Marathon. Danach wär ich aber unbedingt mal wieder für ne gemeinsame Tour.




da bin ich au dabei.
ich hab ein rot weißes bergamont trikot an, starte in der klasse u19.
vllt. sieht man sich ja, bin auf der suche nach leuten zum trainieren.
also man sieht sich


----------



## Stalko (29. August 2006)

@ flocu: Nein, bin nicht den Marathon gefahren (das nehme ich irgendwann später mal in Angriff )
Waren zum MTBen unten, super Wetter, traumhafte Landschaft, spitzen Touren....will wieder hin


----------



## pitcane (3. September 2006)

Nächsten Sonntag ist die Tour in Kothen (Radvierer). Offensichtlich haben die auch neue (oder verlängerte) Strecke. MTB gibt's heuer in 42 oder 60 km. Werd' mir wohl die 60er vornehmen. 

Fährt jemand mit? - Die Tour in Kothen ist streckenmäßig immer ziemlich gut.


----------



## flocu (4. September 2006)

Am 16.9. is Sparbrod Biathlon. 
Wie wärs denn 1-2 Wochen später mal in größerem Rahmen ne Runde zu drehen? Dieses Jahr liefs ja bisher net so gut mit unserm Rhöntreff |-:


----------



## race-jo (4. September 2006)

dabei


----------



## pitcane (4. September 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn 1-2 Wochen später mal in größerem Rahmen ne Runde zu drehen? Dieses Jahr liefs ja bisher net so gut mit unserm Rhöntreff |-:



Ja - lasst uns wenigstens noch ne ordentlich Abschlusstour fahren.


----------



## vrenchen (4. September 2006)

Kothen weiß ich noch nicht. Wohl eher nicht. Hoffe aber, dass man sich in Sparbrod mal sieht!!! Bei der Abschlusstour fahr ich auch mit, Steffen bestimmt auch!


----------



## Stalko (5. September 2006)

Joa, bin diesen Sommer noch keine Tour mit euch gefahren 

Wenn ich kann bin ich bei der Tour natürlich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (6. September 2006)

Kothen leider ohne mich, ich will mir unbedingt mal ne Kurzstrecke Marathon anschauen in Wiesthal.


----------



## pitcane (8. September 2006)

@floc
scheinst ja gefallen an marathons gefunden zu haben. hoffentlich biste nächste woche beim biathlon nich zu fit.

@vrenchen + stalko
beim biathlon sehen wir uns. floc und ich fahren zusammen.
mit euch wollt ich eigentlich nicht nur die abschlusstour fahren. schließlich steht der stellberg ja auch noch aus.

in werd in kothen fahren. ich weiß nur net, obs die 60er wird, da ich mittags ne familienfeier hab. des würde dann schon knapp...mal sehen.

hat eigentlich jemand mal wieder was von mostly gehört? er hatte sich ja vor geraumer zeit zum geld verdienen abgemeldet. so viel geld kann doch aber unmöglich jemand brauchen - oder?


----------



## JPS (9. September 2006)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> in werd in kothen fahren. ich weiß nur net, obs die 60er wird, da ich mittags ne familienfeier hab. des würde dann schon knapp...mal sehen.
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand mal wieder was von mostly gehört? er hatte sich ja vor geraumer zeit zum geld verdienen abgemeldet. so viel geld kann doch aber unmöglich jemand brauchen - oder?



Hi,

ich werde gegen 9.00 Uhr in Kothen starten (mit 3 Bikern aus Marbach) und die 60 km in Angriff nehmen.

Von mostley habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. Ob der sich mit der Kohle in die Südsee abgesetzt hat   

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (9. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits, Grüße von den Virgin Islands  

Quark, bin natürlich noch hier, denn herzallerliebste Studiengebühren  machen mich gleich wieder arm.

Zum Radfahren komm ich auch ab und zu noch, aber mein Trainingszustand ist katastrophal. Aber für den hoffentlich goldenen Herbst bin ich wieder guter Dinge. Und Sparbrod hängt vom Dienstplan ab.

@JPS: Vielleicht können wir ja nächste Woche mal wieder zusammen fahren?


----------



## JPS (9. September 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits, Grüße von den Virgin Islands
> ...
> @JPS: Vielleicht können wir ja nächste Woche mal wieder zusammen fahren?



Können wir gerne machen, aber das mit dem katastrophalen Trainingszustand glaube erst, wenn ich es live erlebe.


----------



## pitcane (10. September 2006)

Schön...Da sind ja fast alle wieder an Bord.

Heute in Kothen hab ich doch die 60er gefahren. Wurde dann aber wegen dem folgendem Sippentreffen ziemlich hastig. Es hatte fast schon Marathon-Charakter. Die Strecke war aber wirklich 1A. Jede Menge Trails, ein paar knackige Anstiege und Traumwetter! Einzig am Ende der Tour wurde offensichtlich etwas gestreckt, um auf die Kilometer zu kommen. Oberhalb von Kothen gings im Zickzack hin und her.

@flocu
Wie war dein Short-Race?

@vrenchen
Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben. Ich hoffe es hat euch auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckele (13. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich verfolge euren thread schon ne Weile und musste mich jetzt einfach mal anmelden. Hab mein Lager beziehungstechnischerweise zeitweise in Motten aufgeschlagen, deswegen würde mich gerne mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschliessen. 

@pitcane + JPS
bin auch in Kothen um 9:00 gestartet. Fande die Strecke eigentlich richtig gut, nur hat sich bei km 20 meine Vorderbremse verabschiedet. Deswegen ists leider nur die 42km-Tour geworden.

Grüße


----------



## flocu (14. September 2006)

@pitcane:
Mein shortrace war leider nix. Der Wecker klingelt am So morgen, ich steh auf, mach mir n Kaffee, nippe mal kurz und geh wieder ins Bett. Keine Lust gehabt (-;
Naja, 20â¬+5â¬ Nachmeldung fÃ¼r net mal 1,5h fahren und ohne n T-Shirt zu bekommen wars mir einfach net wert.

Als ich dann den RSG-Bericht dazu gelesen hab, hab ich mich trotzdem n bissl geÃ¤rgert net mitgefahren zu sein...


Noch 2 Tage bis Sparbrod, juchui!


----------



## Gilligan (14. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wollen nächste Woche ein wenig Urlaub nahe dem Kreuzberg machen.
Suche schöne Touren vorallem Trails zwischen Sandberg und Kreuzberg bzw auf und abfahrten. Gibt bestimmt ein paar schöne Strecken dort.
Bin früher oft mit meinen Eltern dort gewandert, also ein bischen kenne ich mich aus. Haben uns auch die Mountainbikekarte der Rhön besorgt.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MFG
Manuel


----------



## pitcane (17. September 2006)

*SPARBORD* - war klasse und ne Menge Leute vom Forum waren dabei.

Die Zusammenkunft haben wir gleich mal genutzt um einen Termin für ne Rhön-Tour ins Auge zu fassen:

*Verlängertes Wochenende: 30.09. - 03.10.2006*

Tourvorschlag: Die Gangolfsberg-Runde - bin ich dieses Jahr noch net gefahren.

Ich hoffe das haut wettertechnisch einigermaßen hin.


----------



## pitcane (17. September 2006)

Hey mostly,

ich hab heute ne Familienradtour gemacht. Fulda - Schlitz (naja nur bis Lüdermünd und zurück). Aufgrund deiner gestrigen Erzählung bin ich gleich mal im Theresienhof eingekehrt und hab uns ne Runde Flammkuchen gegönnt. War lecker - nur der Chefkoch war leider net da. 

@Gilligan

Da gibts unzählige Tipps. Aber des is alles net so einfach zu beschreiben. Hier mal drei kurze Vorschläge:

1. Die Wiesenrampe am Arnsberg
Siehst du gut, wenn du vom Kreuzberg kommst. Geht direkt an der Bergstation des Skiliftes vorbei und wird dir zeigen, wie viele Körner in dir Stecken.

2. Vom Kreuzberg zum Feuerberg
Ist in jeder guten Karte eingezeichnet. Es gibt unterschiedliche Wege. Vielleicht zum Feuerberg dem gelben Dreieck entgegen und zurück über den Guckaspass. Am Feuerberg ist ein Bikepark, der dieses Jahr allerdings nicht in Betrieb war. Aber es gibt immer noch unzählige Abfahrten aller Kategorien.

3. Trailorgie vom Kreuzberg Richtung Bad Neustadt
Des kenn ich aber net so gut. Da bin ich nur einmal mit flocu lang gesurft und hatte nich soo viel Zeit mir den Weg einzuprägen.

...viel Spass beim Entdecken...


----------



## flocu (20. September 2006)

Sparbrod war super. Ergebnisse gibts auch, hab ich grad gesehn.

Gangolfsberg fänd ich gut. Nächste Woche auch. 
Ich möcht außerdem für dieses WE auf die Spessart-Highlight Tour aufmerksam machen, ich denk das schau ich mir mit ein paar Würzburgern an.

@Gilligan:
Pitcane hat das meiste scho gesagt. Leider ist alles n bissl schwer zu finden. Noch meine Anmerkungen: 

Wenn Du zum Feuerberg fährst kannste auch gleich noch bis zum Würzburger Haus fahren.
Vom Kreuzberg übers Neustädter Haus bis Schönau ist ne sehr schöne, traillastige Abfahrt. -> Wanderkarte
Vom Kreuzberg gibts auch direkt nach Sandberg ne schöne Abfahrt (blauer Tropfen?) oder die Kuppenritt Variante übers Neustädter Haus und zum Kilianshof. Von dort würde es dann Richtung Burgwallbach weiter gehen, ist aber net so leicht zu beschreiben.
Versuch am Besten ma anhand der Mountainbike Routenkarte Touren auszuarbeiten und stell die hier vor. Dazu können wir dann Verbesserungsvorschläge machen.


----------



## vrenchen (22. September 2006)

@flocu + pitcane
ihr seit echt 'n starkes Rennen gefahren, nochma Kompliment!

Das nächste Wochenende (30.9.-3.10.) wird bei mir (uns) auch klappen denke ich. Tour is mir egal, ich fahr überall mit hin  

Von Sparbrod gibt es jetzt auch ein paar Bilder: http://www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/Termine.html


----------



## flocu (24. September 2006)

@Verena:
Danke danke, es war auch ne echt eklige Stunde, wie Oli sagen würde (-;

Wegen der Rhöntour:
Auf der Spessart Tour heute hatte ich nen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau ))))-:
Ich sollte Garantie drauf haben, aber das dauert bestimmt Wochen.
Ich überleg mir, ob ich mit der Stadtschlampe fahren will...


----------



## JPS (25. September 2006)

Hi,

Sparbrod war wirklich klasse   und nachdem ich gestern den Radvierer in Mackenzell mehr schlecht als recht   hinter mich gebracht habe, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich am nächsten Wochenende fit für eine Rhöntour bin. Zumindest das Rad hat's gut überstanden.

Aber bis dahin sind ja noch ein paar Tage und ich hoffe natürlich, daß es klappt.

@ flocu Viel Glück mit der Garantie

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (26. September 2006)

@vrenchen
hab dank für die anerkennung. ich bin mit der platzierung sehr zufrieden und vor allem hat's ne menge spass gemacht. das team mit flo hat aber auch wirklich gut gepasst. auch wenn bergauf manch einer schneller war, auf den abfahrten hat uns niemand überholt .

@stalko
nur zur erinnerung: wir haben hier in der rhön noch immer nicht dein simplon gesehen.

@flocu
ich hatte mit meinem alten canyon nach 4 jahren auch einen riß im hinterbau. canyon gibt auf die rahmen 5 jahre garantie. der hinterbau (fully) wurde auch anstandslos ausgetauscht und es hat keinen kreuzer gekostet. bis zum we wirste das aber wohl zeitlich nicht hinkriegen. was isn das für ne "stadtschlampe". sollte sie halbwegs tauglich sein, wäre es schon schön, wenn du mitfährst und vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen würzburger mitbringst.

@jps
was machen deine blessuren? wär natürlich auch schön, wenn du und dein panzer dabei wären. haste zwischenzeitlich was von mostly gehört? 

@petrus
sieh doch bitte mal zu, dass wir für die tour einigermaßen brauchbares wetter bekommen. im idealfall so wie letztes we.

@micro, connor, martin, ironman, etc., pp.
vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja auch die tour am we einrichten.

@all
welchen tag würdet ihr bevorzugen? jps sagte mir, dass er am sonntag nicht kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPYSHOT (26. September 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Leider hat die Tour damals nicht geklappt, da alles zu kurzfristig umgeworfen worden ist. Deshalb nun ein neuer Versuch. Wir (4-7 MTB-Biker) werden am kommenden Wochenende auf die Milseburg fahren und dem Ernst einen glorreichen Abschied zu bereiten. Wer Lust hat eine kleine Runde mitzufahren und dann mit dem Ernst ein zwei Bierchen zu trinken sagt einfach Bescheid. Wir werden vorraussichtlich gegen 18:00 starten. Also ladet schon mal Eure Sigma EVO X Lampen 

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Martin66 (26. September 2006)

Hallo mich gibt es auch noch.

Ich werde vermutlich auch am Wochenende in der Rhön zu finden sein, aber mit Euch kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Es war letztes Jahr schon so, dass Ihr auf mich warten musstet. Dieses Jahr war ich erst zweimal mit dem Bike in der Rhön. War vermehrt mit den Inlineskates unterwegs.

Falls sich eine Gruppe "schwach trainierter Biker" finden würde, wäre ich sofort dabei. 

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour am Wochenende. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Martin


----------



## vrenchen (26. September 2006)

Ich kann Freitag nicht. Samstag oder Sonntag fahre ich vielleicht mit meinen "Durchgedrehten" mal nach Oberhof. Aber da kann ich mich nach euch richten...müsste es nur bis spätestens Freitagmittag wissen ob wir Samstag oder Sonntag fahren. Der Dienstag war auch kurz im Gespräch...der ging bei mir auch.

@JPS  wie gehts dir du Unglückskind????
Tun dir die Knochen noch weh?
...Wär trotz allem schön wenn du mit fahren kannst...


----------



## AndySaui (27. September 2006)

Servus zusammen,
floc hat mir von der geplanten Rhöntour erzählt, würde ich auch gerne mitfahren! Hat sich schon irgendjemand genaueres überlegt über den Streckenverlauf?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## pitcane (27. September 2006)

also ich wär immer noch für die runde über den gangolfsberg. (beiträge 150 + 151)

damit auch jps teilnehmen kann würd ich den samstag vorschlagen.

start vielleicht schon gegen 10.00 uhr wieder in poppenhausen. das ende der tour können wir beliebig gestalten (mit/ohne Moorrundweg / Enzianhütte / Steinwand...)


----------



## JPS (27. September 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Ich kann Freitag nicht. Samstag oder Sonntag fahre ich vielleicht mit meinen "Durchgedrehten" mal nach Oberhof. Aber da kann ich mich nach euch richten...müsste es nur bis spätestens Freitagmittag wissen ob wir Samstag oder Sonntag fahren. Der Dienstag war auch kurz im Gespräch...der ging bei mir auch.
> 
> @JPS  wie gehts dir du Unglückskind????
> Tun dir die Knochen noch weh?
> ...Wär trotz allem schön wenn du mit fahren kannst...





pitcane schrieb:


> also ich wär immer noch für die runde über den gangolfsberg. (beiträge 150 + 151)
> 
> damit auch jps teilnehmen kann würd ich den samstag vorschlagen.
> 
> start vielleicht schon gegen 10.00 uhr wieder in poppenhausen. das ende der tour können wir beliebig gestalten (mit/ohne Moorrundweg / Enzianhütte / Steinwand...)



Hallo allerseits,

ich muß Sonntag beim Oktoberfest unseres Sportvereins bedienen, deshalb geht bei mir nur Samstag.

@ pitcane & vrenchen
Danke der Nachfrage, ich kann mich schon wieder halbwegs geordnet bewegen. Nur die linke Schulter und die rechte Wade sind noch nicht auf der Höhe.
Ich bin aber ganz zuversichtlich, besser gesagt, ich hoffe sehr, bis Samstag wieder auf meinem bockigen Stahlesel zu sitzen und dann auch oben zu bleiben 

Endgültig kann ich das aber leider natürlich erst am Freitag sagen.
Bis dahin werde ich aber noch kräftig salben, kühlen, wärmen und massieren.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## vrenchen (28. September 2006)

Wie wär es dann mit Samstag? Sonntag melden sie auch nicht so gutes Wetter...

Noch einen Vorschlag von mir: Wir könnten nach der Tour bei uns auf der Terrasse grillen. Wenn ihr die Idee gut findet, müssten wir vielleicht auch in Sparbrod starten..


----------



## AndySaui (29. September 2006)

bin in der zwischenzeit als umzugshelfer am samstag eingespannt worden......


----------



## vrenchen (29. September 2006)

Schade, dass sich weiter niemand dazu äußert. Werde dann wohl morgen Vorittag mit meinen Kids Training machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (29. September 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Wie wär es dann mit Samstag? Sonntag melden sie auch nicht so gutes Wetter...
> 
> Noch einen Vorschlag von mir: Wir könnten nach der Tour bei uns auf der Terrasse grillen. Wenn ihr die Idee gut findet, müssten wir vielleicht auch in Sparbrod starten..





vrenchen schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich weiter niemand dazu äußert. Werde dann wohl morgen Vorittag mit meinen Kids Training machen.



Hallo allerseits,

vorausgesetzt, die Tour wird nicht superhart bzw. das Tempo nicht so hoch, könnte ich mitfahren. Ganz fit bin ich noch nicht und wenn's gar nicht geht, würde ich halt abbrechen. Aber soweit will ich noch nicht denken. 
Grillen ist aber immer eine gute Idee.  

Falls das morgen nicht klappt, wie sieht es denn am 03.10.2006 aus?

Gruß JPS 

PS mostly ist übrigens im Urlaub.


----------



## pitcane (29. September 2006)

@vrenchen
nicht so voreilig. grillen hört sich gut an. start in sparbrod wäre dann natürlich besser. grillgut bringt am besten jeder mit oder willste zentral einkaufen und umlegen?

@andisaui
ja schaden. vielleicht das nächste mal.

@flocu
wie siehts aus? haste nen fahrbahren untersatz.

@jps
wir wollen kein rennen fahren.


----------



## pitcane (29. September 2006)

ach ja, mir wär start um 11.00 uhr doch lieber. was meint ihr?


----------



## JPS (29. September 2006)

11.00 Uhr würde mir auch besser passen. Dann hab' ich auch vorher Zeit noch Steaks und Würstchen zu besorgen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## vrenchen (29. September 2006)

Also...
ich hab jetzt morgen um 10 Uhr Training angesetzt. ich bin aber gegen 11.30Uhr wieder zu Hause. Wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist...

Ich fänd es gut, wenn jeder selbst Grillzeug mitbringt! Hab sogar noch ne Kiste Colabier im Keller


----------



## JPS (29. September 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Also...
> ich hab jetzt morgen um 10 Uhr Training angesetzt. ich bin aber gegen 11.30Uhr wieder zu Hause. Wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist...
> 
> Ich fänd es gut, wenn jeder selbst Grillzeug mitbringt! Hab sogar noch ne Kiste Colabier im Keller



Du bist einfach zu schnell. 11.30 Uhr ist mir aber auch recht.
So, jetzt muß ich erst mal zum Tischtennis, ich schaue nachher (gegen 23.00 Uhr) noch mal rein.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (29. September 2006)

Start

*11:30 Uhr in Sparbrod!*

 

Bis morgen...


----------



## flocu (29. September 2006)

Ja das kann ich mir natürlich net entgehen lassen. Ich komm dann mit meinem Stadtschlämpchen. Vielleicht wirds dann ma anspruchsvoll bergab (-;


----------



## vrenchen (30. September 2006)

Kann sein das ich klein bisschen später komme...wenn ich noch nicht zu Hause bin müsst ihr halt 'n kleinen Moment warten 

Bis dann. Freu mich!


----------



## JPS (30. September 2006)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich klein bisschen später komme...wenn ich noch nicht zu Hause bin müsst ihr halt 'n kleinen Moment warten
> 
> Bis dann. Freu mich!



Kein Problem, bis dann!

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (1. Oktober 2006)

*Grandios* war die gestrige Tour! Bestes Wetter, ne schöne Strecke und dann noch ein gelungener Grillabschluss. Hat riesig viel Spass gemacht.

Nach dem Start in Sparbrod hat vrenchen uns zunächst nen neuen Trail auf der Eube gezeigt. 







 



Nach der Waku sind wir über den Schafsteintrail nach Wüstensachsen gesurft. Danach auf den Stirnberg 

 und weiter Richtung Thüringer Hütte. 

Die Pfade rund um den Gangolfsberg hatten es wie immer in sich, waren aber ziemlich trocken und daher auch meist gut fahrbar. 



 

 

 



Danach kämpften wir uns den Heidelstein hoch und sind über das Rote Moor in die Kaskadenschlucht abgebogen, was dann ein toller Streckenabschluss war.



 



Ein weiteres Highlight der Tour war sicherlich der Grillabschluss in Sparbrod. Bei perfekten logistischen Vorraussetzungen war es ein leichtes die 17 Pfund Fleisch- und Wurstwaren über bestem Buchenholzfeuer zu rösten. Natürlich darf auch die "kleine" Portion Spaghetti-Salat nicht unerwähnt bleiben, die vrenchen vorbereitet hatte.  

Alles in allem ein schöner Tag, den wir mit einem Gläschen Honiglikör ausklingen ließen. Vielen Dank noch mal an unsere Gastgeberin.  

Von mir aus können wir das gerne mal wieder machen. Grillen (das nächste Mal bei mir) wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr, allerdings sollte schon noch ne Tour drin sein. 

Das Höhenprofil:





@flocu
Du kannst sicher noch einige schöne Bilder posten.
Was macht der Rückwärtsgang?


----------



## flocu (3. Oktober 2006)

Ja die Tour war fett, v.a. auch das Grillen danach. 
Die meisten Bilder hab ich mal in mein Album:

Mein Rückwärtsgang wollt auch später nimmer. Auf der Heimfahrt musst ich dann sogar feststellen, daß nur noch der 3. und 4. Gang reingingen. Drum bin ich auch erst jetzt wieder in Wü. Naja, war nur was am Schaltknüppel.
Scho krass was bei mir immer kaputt geht (-;


----------



## vrenchen (4. Oktober 2006)

Kann mich nur anschließen. War eine richtig schöne Tour!!! Das Grillen war auch ein angemessener Abschluss. Hab noch ein paar Bilder..






^^am Gangolfsberg




^^Schön die Schuhe zu machen




^^wenn Andere Andere fotografieren und Rumpelweg im Hintergrund




^^ich hab flocu's richtiges Stadt"bike" gefunden


----------



## JPS (4. Oktober 2006)

pitcane schrieb:


> *Grandios* war die gestrige Tour! Bestes Wetter, ne schöne Strecke und dann noch ein gelungener Grillabschluss. Hat riesig viel Spass gemacht. ...





flocu schrieb:


> Ja die Tour war fett, v.a. auch das Grillen danach. ...





vrenchen schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen. War eine richtig schöne Tour!!! Das Grillen war auch ein angemessener Abschluss. ...



Besser kann ich das auch nicht beschreiben. Eine genial Tour bei spitzen Wetter und dann noch eine schöne Grill-Session. Kaum zu topen!  
Hier auch noch mal mein Dankeschön an unsere Gastgeberin. 

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der hoffentlich goldene Oktober läßt nach eine gemeinsame Rhöntour zu.
Dann werde ich auch meine Kamera mitnehmen, um ein paar Schnappschüsse beizusteuern.

Gruß JPS 

PS @ flocu 
Wenn Du schon am reparieren bist, hinten links sind Rück- und Bremslicht kaputt.


----------



## SPYSHOT (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wer heute Abend Lust hat eine kleine Runde ca. 40-50 km (3-4 Stunden) mit dem MTB zu drehen bitte hier anmelden und nach Möglichkeit kurz per Telefon Bescheid geben ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3318

Leider ist der Termin etwas kurzfristig, allerdings ist das Wetter heute noch recht schön und vor allem trocken ... 

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## SPYSHOT (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, war scheinbar doch zu kurzfristig ...

Naja wie auch immer wir sind  auch nur eine kleine Runde gefahren.

haben unter anderem die neue Wirtin auf der Milseburg getestet 

Im Anhang befindet sich das Höhenprofil ...

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (10. Oktober 2006)

@all,

ich bin letzes Wochenende den neuen Hochrhöner von Oberweissenbrunn bis Bad Kissingen gefahren. Ich muss sagen für mich ein absoluter Geheimtipp. Die Strecke hat einen sehr hohen Trailanteil und verläuft überwiegend auf Wald- und Wiesenwege. Ich denke die Mountainbiker werden den Hochrhöner mehr belagern als Wanderer....also falls Ihr mal wieder eine wirklich schöne Tour machen wollt kann ich Euch den Hochrhöner nur empfehlen.

Ich werde mir am kommenden Wochenende den Streckenverlauf von der Milseburg bis Bad Salzungen anschauen. Ich hoffe die Strecke ist eben so schön.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## !MoD (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Eure Bilder der tour sehen ja richtig gut aus 

So jetzt hab ich weider mehr zeit ma Wochenende und kann mehr biken gehen *freu*

leider macht jetzt das wetter ja nicht mehr ganz so mit 


ma sehen, bei der nächsten tour bin ich wahrscheinlcih wieder dabei


----------



## SPYSHOT (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

also, am Donnerstag starten wir wieder zu einer kleinen MTB-Tour.

Startzeit: ca 17:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
Startort: Margretenhaun / Dipperz
Route: ca. 30-50km und ca. 1000-1300 hm


Also bei Interesse einfach Bescheid geben ...

Schöne Grüße,

Christian

PS: Wir haben übrigens vor den ganzen Winter durch immer Donnerstags zu fahren !!!


----------



## DiaMorph.de (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi @ all

Bin neu hier im Forum und bin schon kräftig dabei mich hier unzuschauen!
Für alle die aus der Gegend von Fulda kommen, kennen bestimmt Bieberstein...
und genau von dort komme ich auch. Da ich selber sehr Bikeinteressiert bin und so oft fahre wie möglich... habe ich eine Bikegilde zusammengestellt. Würde mich freuen wenn man mal eine Tour zusammen veranstalten könnten. Generell würde ich auch gerne mal alleine irgendwo mitfahren! Bei Interesse oder für Vorschläge schreibt mir doch bitte eine Mail oder antwortet einfach auf dieses Post 
~~> http://www.diamorph.de <~~

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## pitcane (22. Oktober 2006)

@ironman75
Den Hochrhöner bin ich letzte Woche auch mal gefahren. Allerdings nur ein kurzes Stück bis zur Milseburg. Die Streckenführung war wirklich gut und teilweise neu für mich, wohl auch, weil nicht unbedingt der direkte Weg ausgeschildert ist.

@vrenchen
Bist du wieder fit?

@flocu
Haste deinen neuen Rahmen?

@jps
Sind deine Hämatome abgeklungen?

Ich bin heute mal wieder ne größere Runde gefahren. Milseburg, Weiherberg, Waku, Schafstein , Stirnberg, Heidelstein, Rotes Moor, Waku, Weiherberg, Milseburg. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, allerdings war es auf den Gipfeln ganz schön windig.


----------



## JPS (27. Oktober 2006)

pitcane schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder ne größere Runde gefahren. Milseburg, Weiherberg, Waku, Schafstein , Stirnberg, Heidelstein, Rotes Moor, Waku, Weiherberg, Milseburg. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, allerdings war es auf den Gipfeln ganz schön windig.



Die Runde hört sich wahrlich gut an - und anstrengend. Am Schafstein bist Du wahrscheinlich wieder diesen mit kopfgroßen Steinen gespickten Rüttelplatten-Trail runter gefahren. Den habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung .
Wieviele Km und Hm hat denn diese Runde? (Neugierig sein  )

Meine körperlichen Sturzschäden sind nach der langen Zeit auch vollständig ausgeheilt. Danke der Nachfrage.

@ flocu 

Los, sach schon, was macht der neue Rahmen?

Gruß JPS


----------



## Hannes1983 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allerseits....
Ich bin jetzt zum Studienanfang nach Fulda gezogen und habe mein Rad natürlich mitgenommen. Um hier auch mal bike-technisch ein bisschen Fuss zu fassen, schau ich mal hier rein! 
Wie siehts denn hier mit schönen Strecken aus?
Grüße aus Fulda!


----------



## pitcane (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi JPS!

Ich hab die Strecke mit dem Hac aufgezeichnet:



War ne wirklich schöne Runde. Irgendwie hatte ich sie nur etwas unterschätzt, denn eigentlich wollt ich am Ende evtl. noch die ein oder andere Schleife (Moorundweg, Steinwand, Holzberghof) anhängen. Ich habs zeitlich aber einfach nicht mehr geschafft.

Gestern bin ich über Brand auf die Waku gefahren. Man kommt oberhalb des Schafsteins raus. Das letzte Stück ist ziemlich zugewachsen, kann aber leicht umfahren werden (vrenchen weißt du noch, da wollten wir mal lang, habens dann aber gelassen, weils so verwachsen war).



@Hannes
Schöne Strecken gibts rund um Fulda zu genüge. Schau dir einfach mal die vorherigen Beiträge.


----------



## JPS (30. Oktober 2006)

pitcane schrieb:


> War ne wirklich schöne Runde. Irgendwie hatte ich sie nur etwas unterschätzt, denn eigentlich wollt ich am Ende evtl. noch die ein oder andere Schleife (Moorundweg, Steinwand, Holzberghof) anhängen. Ich habs zeitlich aber einfach nicht mehr geschafft.




Mensch, da hast Du ja noch ein paar richtig schöne und anspruchsvolle Touren,vor allem die Erste, gefahren.  
Merk' Dir die Tour, die können wir dann im nächsten Jahr mal abfahren, mit oder ohne Schleifen.
Denn ich schätze mal, jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung und den doch merklich gesunkenen Temperaturen wirds das bei mir mit den langen Rhöntouren für dieses Jahr gewesen sein. Aber vielleicht überrascht uns das Wetter nochmal.

Bis dahin werde ich versuchen, mich hier im Flachland auf kürzeren Touren fit zu halten, um im nächsten Jahr etwas frischer in die Saison zu starten.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (2. November 2006)

********, nach dem Rahmenbruch kam nu vor ner Woche die Steigerung: ein Armbruch. So wirds nix mit dem Wintertraining...
Davon abgesehen, daß es Wheeler in den bisherigen 7 Wochen net gschafft hat mir nen Ersatzrahmen zu schicken....


----------



## vrenchen (7. November 2006)

Ach mensch flocu, du bist aber vom Pech verfolgt!
Kopf hoch und gute Besserung!!!
Vielleicht kannst ja mit gebrochenem Arm trotzdem bissel Rolle fahren


----------



## SPYSHOT (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

fahrt Ihr denn auch den Winter durch ???

Wir sind letzte Woche Freitag Nacht auf die Wasserkuppe gefahren. War gigantisch -3,5°, 10cm Neuschnee und Vollmond.

Die einzigste Stelle an der ich gefrohren habe war die Kältbrücke von den Pedalen über die Cleats in den Schuh.

Wir fahren nach wie vor mindestens einmal die Woche entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags ab ca. 18 Uhr.

Gruß,

Christian

PS: Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust mitzufahren ...

@flocu... Dir natürlich gute Besserung


----------



## Sarottiritter (8. November 2006)

Hallo, komme aus Fulda, bin 35 Jahre alt und suche Leute zum Fahren in der Region, schließe mich gerne auch einer Gruppe an. Allerdings bin ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen derzeit nicht besonders gut in Form, das muß erst wieder werden. Wenn das Tempo nicht allzu hoch ist, bzw. auf Raceeinlagen verzichtet werden kann, sind 40-50 km 2-3 mal pro Woche für mich jedoch kein Problem.

Da ich abends oft arbeiten muß, fahre ich gerne auch mal vor- oder nachmittags.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## pitcane (17. November 2006)

So, da will ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

@flo
Hast ja derzeit wirklich Pech. Wobei sich der Rahmenbruch ja noch zum Positiven kehren kann. Haste mittlerweile nen Neuen?

@Spyshot
Wo ist denn euer Treffpunkt? Wenn ihr noch fahrt würd ich demnächst mal mitkommen. Mitterweile hab ich mir auch so eine EVO X zugelegt.

@Sarotti
Vor- oder nachmittags kann ich leider nicht. Höchstens mal am Wochenende. Schlag doch mal nen Termin vor.

@vrenchen
Wie läuft der Winterpokal? Ich hab euch (Lahnb) noch gar nicht in dem Ranking gefunden. Wahrscheinlich startet ihr erst durch, wenn die Langlaufsaison losgeht. Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen kann das allerdings noch etwas dauern.


----------



## SPYSHOT (17. November 2006)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wo ist denn euer Treffpunkt? Wenn ihr noch fahrt würd ich demnächst mal mitkommen. Mitterweile hab ich mir auch so eine EVO X zugelegt.



Hallo pitcane,

also wir starten meist entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags (je nach Wetter) zwischen 17:30 und 18:30 je nachdem wie es die Arbeitsituation zuläßt. Grundsätzlich fahren wir eigentlich immer einmal pro Woche, es sei denn es regnet in Strömen dann halt nicht. Da wir aus Dipperz, Magretenhaun und Allmus kommen (zumindestens das Kernteam  ) starten wir auch meist von einem der Wohnorte.

Gestern waren wir auch wieder unterwegs, allerdings nur bis zur Enzianhütte, da meine Kette zwei feste Glieder hatte und ich wirklich nur mit starken Problemen fahren konnte.

Fahrstrecke ist meißt so zwischen 35 und 55 km. Je nach Lust und Laune.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (17. November 2006)

@ pitcane: Die Lahnbiker sind derzeit auf Platz 23. Sonntag Abend bestimmt wieder in der Top 10


----------



## Dampfmaschine (1. Dezember 2006)

Servus allerseits,
faehrt jemand am Sonntag in Schluechtern die Nikolaus-CTF? 
Wetter soll ja recht gut werden. 
Gruss


----------



## JPS (2. Dezember 2006)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> faehrt jemand am Sonntag in Schluechtern die Nikolaus-CTF?
> Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.
> Gruss



Hallo zusammen,

!Mod und ich werden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit starten. 
Die Uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht abgestimmt, denke aber zwischen 9.30 Uhr und  10.00 Uhr.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Hannes1983 (2. Dezember 2006)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> !Mod und ich werden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit starten.



dito....
Werde auch da sein.
Ich komme mit dem Zug um 09.29 Uhr in Schlüchtern am Bhf an!

Nochmal eine kleine Änderung: Treffpunkt schon um 9 Uhr, also gleich zu Beginn der CTF.
Ich werde dann bahn-technisch schon gegen 8.29 Uhr in Schlüchtern ankommen...
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Hannes1983 (3. Dezember 2006)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> faehrt jemand am Sonntag in Schluechtern die Nikolaus-CTF?
> Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.
> Gruss



Das Wetter war spitze!  
Leider gab es an den Verpflegungsstationen nicht ausreichend Sonnencreme, so sah man auch immer wieder ein paar Biker mit einem leichten Sonnenbrand! 

Es war echt eine schöne Runde!
Danke nochmal an JPS (speziell fürs wieder mit zurück nehmen!!) und !Mod,
nächstes Mal wieder dabei?


----------



## seven-secrets (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bernd,

hast Du mittlerweile ein paar Leute gefunden? Wir sind bei unseren Touren zwischen zwei und sechs Radlern momentan, manchmal auch mehr. Wir starten mal am Aueweiher, mal in Künzell, mal in Fulda Nähe Herz-Jesu usw. Im Sommer gibt es unsere Mittwochstour und im Winter, wenn es ihn je wieder geben wird, Samstags oder Sonntags. Unser Alter liegt zwischen 45 und 53, aber wir behaupten von uns, dass wir eigentlich alle deutlich jünger sind...

Das liegt am Radeln. Wir fahren MTB und drei von uns auch Cyclocross. 30 bis 50 km kommen gut, längere Strecken aber auch schon mal geplant oder spontan. Einen 22er Schnitt (MTB) sollte man schon schaffen, aber wir warten immer auf die Freunde mit "temporären Konditionsschwächen", auch schon mal hervorgerufen durch den einen oder anderen Schoppen. Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir mit 6 Mann am Jedermannrennen "Henningerturm" teil. Es können auch gerne mehr werden.

Grüße


----------



## flocu (6. Januar 2007)

In der neuen Mountainbike Zeitschrift prangt auf dem Titel
"Trailparadies Rhön - Deutschlands beste Singletrails".

Es sind insgesamt 7 Seiten, hauptsächlich mit hübschen Bildern, nur wenig Text, der mäßig informativ ist und 2 Tourenbeschreibungen. Eine dritte Tour hätte wohl den Umfang gesprengt, deswegen gibts die nur auf der Homepage.

Tour 1 geht durch die schwarzen Berge, Kreuzberg, Feuerberg, Platzer Kuppe, Feuerberg, Kreuzberg und bleibt dabei größtenteils auf den markierten Mountainbike Wegen. Imho kann man nur den Guckaspass als Singletrail werten und halt den NH-Weg von Schönau, da fährt man aber ungeschickterweise bergauf. Die Tour ist nichtsdestotrotz als fahrtechnisch mittleschwer eingestuft.

Tour 2 geht schwarzes Moor, Heidelstein, Schwedenwall, Basaltsee, Schweinfurter Haus, Thüringer Hütte, Eisgraben Rhönhof. Auch hier größtenteils markierte Mountainbike Wege, bis zum Basaltsee gibts nicht einen Trail. Der Steg über die Els gilt als schwierige Alternative und der Gangolfsberg wird bewusst umfahren (ist zugegebenermaßen blöd von Süden kommend). Zum Eisgraben kann ich nix sagen, da war ich noch nicht mitm Bike, aber selbst wenns da perfekte Trails gäbe, bergauf machts dann doch keinen Spass.

Tour 3 orientiert sich vermutlich an der Kothen-CTF und sieht ziemlich brauchbar aus. Müsste sich pitcane mal anschauen, ich kenn mich da net aus.

Werbung für die Rhön als Mountainbike Region find ich schön und gut, aber wer die ersten beiden Touren fährt wird maßlos enttäuscht sein von unserm Lieblingsmittelgebirge.


Wie gehts euch allen denn so, gut ins neue Jahr gekommen?
Ich hoffe mein Gips kommt nächste Woche ab, dann gehts bald wieder los! Vorausgesetzt mein Ersatzrahmen kommt endlich, seit fast 4 Monaten geht das scho...


----------



## pitcane (10. Januar 2007)

hi allerseits!

also ich bin nich so gut ins neue jahr gekommen. meine tochter hatte fast 40 fieber und war entsprechend mies drauf. da war nich so viel mit feiern. obendrein hab ich mir dann noch den gleichen virus eingefangen, weshalb ich über ne woche nicht biken konnte. naja jetzt gehts allen wieder gut und am sonntag hab ich auch schon mal wieder ne kleinere runde gedreht. 

@flocu
dafür, dass du noch gips hast sieht den punktekonto im winterpokal respektabel aus. da bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch. ob das noch sinn macht dieses jahr mit so ner winterpokal-pferdelunge beim mtb-biathlon ins rennen zu gehen? bis dahin ist allerdings noch ein bisserl zeit und ich kann vielleicht noch was aufholen.

des mit deinem rahmen ist ja echt ein dickes ding. woran liegt es? wollen die dir überhaput nen neuen zukommen lassen?

deine schilderung von der rhöntouren war interessant. ich denke man sollte mit den verfasseren nicht so hart ins gericht gehen. vermutlich sind die tourenbeschreibungen anderer regionen ebenso oberflächlich. das fällt halt nur net so auf, weil man so dort nich auskennt. wie wollen die auch die schönsten trails der rhön kennen. wenn sie sich ans ausgeschilderte routennetz halten geht ihnen so manch interessanter kurs durch die lappen. 
persönlich überwiegt bei mir der positive aspekt zum bekanntheitsgrad der rhön. ich habe ohnehin das gefühl, dass man in letzter zeit vermehrt auf biker in der rhön trifft.

die dritte strecke dürfte sich in der tat an der kothen-rundfahrt orientieren. Wenn dem so ist, dann werden die nachfahrer hier sicherlich auf ihre kosten kommen, denn die strecke ist wirklich gut.  

@all
bei den derzeitigen wetterbedingungen könnten wir fast über eine wintertour nachdenken. Was meint ihr?  

ein trailhaltiges neues jahr wünsche ich auch
vrenchen, stalko, mostly, jps, flo, steffvw, connor, tania, micro, !MoD, ironman, martin und allen anderen...


----------



## mostly_harmless (11. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße zurück.

@flocu: So lange Gips getragen? Das muss ja ein ziemlich gemeiner Nruch gewesen sein. Aua.


----------



## JPS (12. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen ein gutes, gesundes (sturz- und verletzungsfreies) Neues Jahr!

Mein Einstieg ins Neue Jahr war allerdings nicht so der Bringer. Krank auf der Couch ist einfach sch-ei-ße, aber was soll man machen. Ich bin zwar schon wieder ein paar kleinere Runden gefahren, richtig fit bin ich aber leider noch nicht.



@ flocu 

Fast 8 Wochen Gips - Respekt. Der Sturz hat sich gelohnt.  
Und im Winterpokal habe ich auch gespickt; schon mehrmals 3 Stunden auf dem Sportuni-Ergometer - trainieren da irgendwelche Cheerleader direkt vor dem Rad, oder wie kann man so lange auf so einen Teil sitzten?  
Zu Deinem Rahmen sag ich nix, drück' Dir nur die Daumen, daß Du bald Ersatz hast und wieder Gipsfrei auf Tour gehen kannst.  

@pitcane

Die Idee einer Wintertour (darf man die bei den Temperaturen so nennen?) ist gut, allerdings muß ich dafür erst wieder richtig gesund werden. Am Wochenende fahre ich erst noch mal kürzer Strecken mit relativ wenigen Hm.
Wenn mir das bekommt, sehe ich weiter.

Viele Grüße 

JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (18. Januar 2007)

11 Wochen Gips warens |-:
Aber als der Gips noch dran war, hatte ich ehrlich gsagt mehr Motivation als jetzt. Die leichtbekleideten Cheerleader hab ich zwar nach 3 Stunden auf so nem Höllenteil gesehen, aber ich glaub das war dann nur Einbildung (-;

@pitcane:
Ja, ich hab mich auch gefreut daß überhaupt was über die Rhön drin steht. Ich hoffe halt nur das fährt niemand nach ohne sich vorher zu erkundigen.


Langlaufen in der Rhön wird wohl so bald nix, hm? Schade, wollts echt mal probieren diesen Winter...


----------



## SPYSHOT (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch von mir einen frohes neues Jahr, wir sind gestern und letzte Woche Mittwoch wieder in der Rhön eine Runde gefahren. Momentan sind wir immer so um die 6-8 Personen. Mal sehen was noch draus wird.

Anbei der Link der letzten beiden Touren:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...imitstart=0&filter=BINARY create_id='SPYSHOT'

Die Tour " Dipperz - Stellberg - Pferdskopf - Dipperz" sind wir gestern gefahren. Besonders die Abfahrt um die Eube außen rum zum Guckai See war klasse, wobei ich es nicht erwarten kann endlich meine Lupine Nightmare wieder zu bekommen. Mit der Sigma Mirage Evo seh ich seitdem ich die Nightmare habe nichts mehr  ...


Gruß,

Christian

PS: Vielleich hat ja doch mal jemand Lust mitzufahren !!!


----------



## SPYSHOT (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden - scheint an der Jahreszeit zu liegen.

Also am kommenden Mittwoch, oder Donnerstag fahren wir wieder eine kleine Runde. Hoffentlich nun endlich mal im Schnee. Es soll ja ordentlich schneien.
Vielleicht kann man ja da sogar mal die neuen verstaubten ICE SPIKER testen 

Also geplant ist: Abfahrt gegen 18 Uhr in Dipperz.

folgende Tour:

Dipperz - Gackenhof - Wasserkuppe - Guckaisee - Heckenhöfchen - Steinwand (Singletrail) - Dipperz

Also wer Lust hat einfach Bescheid sagen. Rückkehr meist so gegen 24 Uhr.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## JPS (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern mal 'ne Runde bei uns durch die Wälder gefahren, d.h. ich hab's versucht. Es liegen einfach zu viele Bäume auf den Wegen und die Kletterei macht nicht nur keinen Spaß, so wie mache Bäume ineinander verkeilt sind, ist es auch ziemlich riskant. Nochmal gehe ich das Risiko jedenfalls nicht ein. 

Und da es wohl noch eine Weile dauert, bis das alles geräumt ist, werde ich notgedrungen so lange auf die Straße ausweichen. 

Wie siehts denn bei euch in den Wäldern aus?

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (23. Januar 2007)

SPYSHOT schrieb:


> Also geplant ist: Abfahrt gegen 18 Uhr in Dipperz.
> ...Rückkehr meist so gegen 24 Uhr.



6 Stunden! Wieviele Akkus schleppste denn da mit?


----------



## SPYSHOT (23. Januar 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> 6 Stunden! Wieviele Akkus schleppste denn da mit?



Einen bis zwei. Also in der Regel hat jeder zwei Lampen (eine Helmlampe LED) und eine Sigma Mirage EVO am Bike.. Das reicht vollkommen aus, wenn man die Sigma bergauf ab und an mal ausschaltet und nur mit der Helmlampe, oder mit dem Licht des Nachtbarn fährt  Ich habe normalerweise eine Lupine Nightmare. Allerdings ist diese beim Service und bis Donnerstag wird sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht da sein. Damit gibts dankt stufenloser Dimmung keine Probleme mehr. Zudem machen wir meist zwischendurch eine kleine Pause (Heckenhöfchen, Enzianhütte, Mileburg (Talstation) Milseburghütte oben ist leider nicht mehr drin, da die neue Pächterin wohl gegen 20 Uhr die Hütte zu macht. Da war der Ernst schon länger da. Schade, wirklich schade ...

Wir fahren übrigens Donnerstag um 18 Uhr in Dipperz los. Wetter soll ja recht ordentlich sein, aber auch kalt 

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## SPYSHOT (26. Januar 2007)

@all

Also, die Tour gestern war einfach nur genial. Trotz Temperaturen von bis zu -15° Celsius haben wir uns nicht von einer kleinen MTB-Runde (39km) abhalten lassen. Einzig einige Eisplatten im Bereich Fuldaquelle (WAKU) waren etwas störend. Massive Probleme mit umgestürzten Bäumen gab es eigentlich nur im Bereich Flugplatz Wasserkuppe. Dort oben steht fast kein Baum mehr neben dem Anderen. Zudem ist es auch sehr gefährlich.
Ansonsten sind wir noch die frisch beschneite und planierte Piste bei gratis Flutlicht (Danke an die Liftbetriebe Wiegand  ) runter gefahren (genial).

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## mountainbike (26. Januar 2007)

hallo bike-freunde aus der rhön!

ihr macht ja interessante touren, schön zu lesen! wir sind auch eine truppe (von max. 8 bikern) und wohnen nördlich von schweinfurt. also quasi die vor-rhön!!!
4 von uns zieht es auch öfters mal in die rhön, das jedoch nur am we - denn unter der woche haben wir ja noch ca 1 stunde anfahrt, dann wird es sehr spät.
aber vielleicht sieht man sich mal, oder fährt am we mal ne runde zusammen. ihr kennt euch da oben bestimmt besser aus als wir!

viele grüsse


----------



## seven-secrets (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Christian,

ich kann Deinen Eindruck nur bestätigen: Es sieht schlimm in den Wäldern aus und ist obendrein auch noch gefährlich. Wir sind vergangenen Sonntag von Künzell über Schmalnau durch das Gichenbachtal nach Gersfeld Rommers und vorbei an der "Hähnchenpaula" und dann mit genügend Gegenwind über den R1 zurück. Bäumeklettern war angesagt und im Nachhinein muss ich gestehen, waren wir ganz schön leichtsinnig. Da wird noch mancher Baum fallen.

Winterliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (14. Februar 2007)

Habt ihr schon mal den Wetterbericht fürs Wochenende gesehen?
Bis zu 15 Grad + Sonne. Ich glaube, ich bin wieder bereit zum fahren wenns schon mit dem Langlaufen nix wird.
Noch ein paar Pedaleure bereit für die erste Frühlingsausfahrt?


----------



## seven-secrets (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo mostly harmless,

so richtig haben wir das Biken den "Winter" über garnicht erst eingestellt. Es stehen schon einige 100 km für dieses Jahr auf den Tachos. Samstag und/oder Sonntag geht es natürlich raus. Evtl. werden wir mal die Enzianhütte besteigen, die ist um diese Jahrezeit bei Sonnenschein fantastisch.

Frühlingsgrüße


----------



## pitcane (15. Februar 2007)

hi mostley

also am sonntag könnt ich mich auch zu ner tour hinreissen lassen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (17. Februar 2007)

Leider lässt meine Arbeitsbelastung nur ein kleines Zeitfenster von 2-3h, die ich rund um Fulda verbringen wollte.
Aber in zwei Wochen sind Ferien, dann komm ich auch mal wieder in die Rhön.


----------



## Stalko (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo an Alle!
Wer von euch schwitzt denn jetzt nächstes Wochenende beim Hallen-Bike-Special in Poppenhausen?
Ich bin wieder für die Knöarzböök I am Start, das wird 'n Spaß *g*


----------



## SPYSHOT (24. Februar 2007)

... ich bin auch dabei !!! Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abtsröder (26. Februar 2007)

...ich auch (Team Abtsroda).


----------



## Casey Riback (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Rhöner und Rhönerinnen, wie siehts bei euch in den Wäldern aus seit dem Sturm? Gerade Waldwege und Trails im Gebiet Tann-Hilders-SchwarzesMoor-RotesMoor-Heidelstein-Wasserkuppe würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Abtsröder (1. März 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Rhöner und Rhönerinnen, wie siehts bei euch in den Wäldern aus seit dem Sturm? Gerade Waldwege und Trails im Gebiet Tann-Hilders-SchwarzesMoor-RotesMoor-Heidelstein-Wasserkuppe würd mich interessieren.



Hallo!

Bin witterungsbedingt, und weil ich derzeit überwiegend Rolle fahre, seit dem Sturm erst wenig unterwegs gewesen in der Rhön. Grundsätzlich muß man überall mit umgestürzten Bäumen rechnen, das wird wohl auch noch mehrere Wochen so sein. Die Forstverwaltungen warnen nach wie vor, die Wälder zu betreten, bevor aufgeräumt worden ist. Gestern und heute war es wieder sehr windig. Ich denke mal, da sind wieder ein paar Bäume umgefallen.

Wenn man auf Hauptwegen fährt und die Augen offen hält, kann man aber auf jeden Fall in der Rhön biken. Trails würde ich halt mit Vorsicht genießen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Casey Riback (1. März 2007)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. Dann werd ich die Tour in die Rhön nur zum Kilometer schrubben fahren und lieber im Sommer mal wieder zwei Wochen bleiben.


----------



## bergziege58 (1. März 2007)

Hallo Rhön-Biker,
wir sind zu siebt aus dem flachen Rhein-Main-Gebiet haben vor im Juni eine 2-Tagestour in die Rhön zu machen. Beabsichtigen im "Thüringer Rhönhaus", Oberweid zu übernachten. Wer kennt die Wirtsleute, Zimmer und besonders Essensqualität!!! ? Gibt es dort eine Garage zum Untestellen?


----------



## SPYSHOT (5. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

so das 48 Stunden Rennen in Poppenhausen ist nun leider schon wieder vorbei. Ich war zum ersten mal dabei und bin im Nachhinein wirklich absolut begeistert und froh an diesem einzigartigen Event teilgenommen zu haben.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle (Organisatoren, Sponsoren, etc.) die dieses Event ermöglicht haben und in der Zukunft ermöglichen werden.

Ich bin noch nie auf einer Trainingsrolle gefahren und war als reinrassiger Moutainbiker schon gespannt was über eine Stunde am Stück möglich ist.
Am Ende hatte ich eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 40,8 km/h und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Zweimal rechte es sogar für das grüne Trickot (schnellster eines Durchganges).
Allerdings wäre dies ohne die Unterstützung des Teams (Frei-Zeit-Fahrer) nie möglich gewesen. Vielen dank nochmals an das Team, welches in letzter Sekunde von Torsten zusammen gewürfelt würde und auf jeden Fall das Team der besten Fans war.

In diesem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Jahr in Poppenhausen,

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## ironman75 (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

das Thüringer Rhönhaus ist urig und zünftig. Auch was das Essen betrifft gibt es dort gute deutsche Küche (Hausmannskost).

Bezüglich Unterstellmöglichkeiten kann ich Dir leider keine Angaben machen. Nicht weit vom Thüringer Rhönhaus ist das Eisenacher Haus (ca 500m). 

Dort ist eher gehobene Klasse angesagt. Je nachdem was Ihr bevorzugt.

Viel Spaß in der Rhön

Gruß Ironman


----------



## SPYSHOT (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

kurzes Update !!!

Donnerstag wollen wir wieder eine kleine Runde drehen ...  1300hm, 48.5km, Start: 18 Uhr in Dipperz

Wer Lust hat einfach melden !!!

Anbei ein Link zur geplanten Strecke (Dipperz - Milseburg - Wasserkuppe - Guckaisee - Enzianhuette - Steinwand - Dipperz):

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.6725

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## SPYSHOT (9. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

als die Tour gestern war genial, aber auch sehr hart. Die aufgeweichten Böden haben ganz schön Kraft gekostet. Einige Bäume waren noch im Weg allerdings machen die Waldarbeiter einen sehr guten Job. Einen Wehmutstropfen gab es allerdings. Der herrliche Singletrail hinter der Steinwand lag ist durch die Rückefahrzeuge total zerstört worden. Macht zumindestens momentan keinen Spass diesen zu fahren. Das nächste Mal versuchen wir mal vorneherum unser Glück.

Wir sind letzten Endes 1340hm und 44km gefahren.

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## pitcane (12. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut durch den "winter" gekommen. so richtig winter wars ja nicht. schnee wäre mir aber lieber gewesen. der taut dann doch irgendwann weg. bis die umgestürzten bäume auf meinen haustrails vergammelt sind, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern.

angesichts der sommerlichen temperaturen ist hier ziemlich wenig aktivität zu verzeichnen. fährt denn jemand von euch am 6. mai in schotten den marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPYSHOT (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist ja leider gar nichts mehr los. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter müsst Ihr soch trainieren ohne Ende, oder nicht ??? Wie siehts aus am Wochenende mit einer kleinen Runde ???

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## thto (3. Mai 2007)

hallo ,
wir, 4biker aus der nähe von frankfurt, sind vom 31.05.-03.06.07. in der rhön und suchen händeringend schöne touren mit hohem singeltrailanteil in der umgebung von mellrichstadt .... kann uns jemand helfen ? 
herzliche grüße aus frankfurt....
lg
tt


----------



## pitcane (4. Mai 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hallo ,
> ...in der umgebung von mellrichstadt .... kann uns jemand helfen ?
> herzliche grüße aus frankfurt....
> lg
> tt



flocu,

das ist doch was für dich!?

wo seid ihr denn eigentlich alle? vrenchen, stalko, mostly, flocu...

jps hab ich vor ner woche (oder zwei, drei?) mal auf dem milseburgradweg getroffen. aufgrund eines sturzes muss er sich wohl noch etwas schonen.


----------



## SPYSHOT (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ist denn wer am Sonntag in Schotten dabei ???

Ich werde an den Start gehen ...

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## flocu (4. Mai 2007)

@pitcane:
Naja, hab leider n bissl spät mitm biken angefangen um mich in MET auszukennen, aber ich versuchs mal..
Bist Du wie ich Deiner "Hodor"-Sig entnehmen kann auch unter die Song of Ice and Fire Fans gegangen? Sind wir jetzt mit Mostly zusammen die Rhön-Westeros Connection? (-;

@thto:
Als gebürtiger Mellerschter muss ich wohl meinen Senf dazu geben. Grundsätzlich kenn ich in unmittelbarer Umgebung von MET net viel, ihr müsstet schon die lange und unspektakuläre Anfahrt in die Rhön auf euch nehmen.

Ansonsten kenn ich leider nur folgende Sachen:

Mellrichstadt Mühlfelder Tal unterhalb vom Friedhof:
Bobbahn (der Vollständigkeit halber (-; )

Mellrichstadt Kirschgarten -> Oberstreu:
schön links an der Streu endlang, aber fast ein Radweg

Mittelstreu oberhalb der Grotte:
Als Kind war ich oft da oben. Kann sein, daß das mitm Bike verboten ist, weil NSG.

Mittelstreu Richtung Unsleben:
rechts der Streu eine trailige, aber viel zu kurze Passage

Lehmgrube Unsleben:
Hier gibts nen schönen Rundwanderweg, ich weiß leider nicht inwieweit der fahrbar ist

Frickenhäuser See:
Der untere Rundweg für den Genuß und der obere für die Fahrtechnik, am Wochenende ist der untere zu voll um zu fahren

Großer Lindenberg bei Ostheim:
Schöner, viel zu kurzer Trail

Lichtenburg bei Ostheim:
schöne Wanderwege, besonders in Erinnerung blieb mir der Naturkundelehrpfad auf dem kleinen Hügel zwischen Lichtenburg und Ostheim

Man könnte das alles auf einer Lokalrunde in dieser Reihenfolge verbinden und von Ostheim an der Streu zurückfahren, aber das wären wohl nur geschätzte 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. 
Am besten solltet ihr einen Wanderführer bemühen und euch mal beim TSV Brendlorenzen erkundigen, ich glaub die machen einmal die Woche nen Biketreff. Kann aber sein, daß das nur für Rennrad ist.
Oder versucht in die Rhön zu shutteln und bedient euch bei den vielen Tourenvorschlägen hier im Thread. Evt. weiß der Chef vom Hotel Sturm auch noch was. Er ist zwar selbst nur motorisierter Biker, aber ich glaub da quartieren sich öfter auch Biker ohne Motorkraft ein.

Am 15. Juli ist Kuppenritt, danach hab ich die Trailorgien vom Kreuzberg bis Bad Neustadt als GPS Track, aber jetzt leider noch net...


----------



## pitcane (6. Mai 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @pitcane:
> Bist Du wie ich Deiner "Hodor"-Sig entnehmen kann auch unter die Song of Ice and Fire Fans gegangen? Sind wir jetzt mit Mostly zusammen die Rhön-Westeros Connection? (-;



Ja, ihr hattet euch nach dem Biathlon mal drüber unterhalten. Zufällig sind mir dann die ersten sechs Bücher (deutsch) zum Jahreswechsel in die Hände gefallen und ich hab sie gelesen, obwohl Fantasy nicht so mein Genre ist. Hat mich aber ziemlich gefesselt und ich bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Was macht dein Trainingszustand? Traust  du dich schon wieder in die Rhön?


----------



## flocu (7. Mai 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Was macht dein Trainingszustand? Traust  du dich schon wieder in die Rhön?



Ich hab gestern mein Radl ausm Keller geholt und bin n bissl unsere Straße hoch und runter gerollt. Für die Rhön sollts also reichen (-;


----------



## !MoD (7. Mai 2007)

so da will ich mich auch mal wieder melden  

jps hab ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen, mostley hab ich letztens mal beim einkaufen getroffen.


im moment sieht es bei mir auch schlecht aus mit dem biken, sind mitten in der wettkampfsesion. aber die is ja  bald um  

man sieht sich ja vielleicht bald wieder 

mfg. Dominik


----------



## mostly_harmless (7. Mai 2007)

Ja schönen guten Tag auch,

Ich trainier zur Zeit für ne kleine Himmelfahrtstour von Eisenach über den Rennsteig zurück nach Fulda.

Blöderweise habe ich kaum Zeit zum Radeln in der Rhön, weil Superwetter bedeutet für mich als Biergartengrillzangenschwenker auch immer Superarbeit.
Aber das ändert sich ja jetzt wieder, fahr sowieso lieber bei Sturm und Regen.

Samstag Vormittag würde ich gerne mal ne kleine Tour machen. Ich denke, dass zum Beispiel, dass die Simmelsberghütte unbedingt einem Test unterzogen werden muss.
Wenn ihr mal wieder Lust habt schreits ruhig raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPYSHOT (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also ich würde auch gerne am Samstag vormittag eine Tour mit Euch fahren. Hätte von ungefähr 8-14 Uhr Zeit ...

Passt das ???

Gruss,

Chrstian


----------



## thto (8. Mai 2007)

vielen lieben dank für die hilfe, tappen noch im dunkeln und sind am infos einholen


----------



## flocu (8. Mai 2007)

@thto:
Ach ja:

Bad Neustadt Salzburg:
Mühlbachtal Richtung Maria Bildhausen auf der linken Seite schaut sehr vielversprechend aus. Wollte ich mir schon immer mal anschauen (-;


----------



## pitcane (11. Mai 2007)

mostly_harmless schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Samstag Vormittag würde ich gerne mal ne kleine Tour machen. Ich denke, dass zum Beispiel, dass die Simmelsberghütte unbedingt einem Test unterzogen werden muss.
> Wenn ihr mal wieder Lust habt schreits ruhig raus.



hi mostly,

morgen habe ich leider keine zeit. aber ich finde wir sollten demnächst unbedingt mal wieder ne forums-tour kurbeln.


----------



## vrenchen (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich lebe auch noch 
Die ersten Wochen im Semester waren sehr stressig für mich aber jetzt wirds so langsam ruhiger also wochenends bin ich auch wieder für die ein oder andere Tour zu haben!

Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## vrenchen (13. Mai 2007)

Habe heute übrigens erfahren das in Gersfeld ein Mtb-Marathon ausgetragen wird, näheres unter http://www.drahteselklinik-gersfeld.de/sonderangebote/marathon.pdf 
Die "Lange Strecke" geht zwar nur über 45km aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass da einige Höhenmeter zusammen kommen...
Wenn es passt, werden Steffen und ich mitfahren, wie siehts mit eurem Interesse aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (13. Mai 2007)

1.-3. Juni Rock im Park |-:

Ich wollte Mitte/Ende Juni an nem WoE mit ein paar andern Würzlingen die Rhön besuchen. 2 Tage lang wollen wir Angst und Schrecken auf den Trails verbreiten und wer mitmachen will ist sehr willkommen (-; 
Wenn was genaueres feststeht meld ich mich nomma.


----------



## pitcane (14. Mai 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lebe auch noch
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Verena



Schön, ich hab mir schon langsam Sorgen gemacht.



vrenchen schrieb:


> Habe heute übrigens erfahren das in Gersfeld ein Mtb-Marathon ausgetragen wird...



Na den werd ich mir wohl nicht entgehen lassen.



flocu schrieb:


> Ich wollte Mitte/Ende Juni an nem WoE mit ein paar andern Würzlingen die Rhön besuchen. 2 Tage lang wollen wir Angst und Schrecken auf den Trails verbreiten und wer mitmachen will ist sehr willkommen (-; ...



Sehr gerne mach ich da mit. Aber bitte erst ab dem 20.06. - vorher bin ich im Urlaub.


----------



## Muckele (15. Mai 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Habe heute übrigens erfahren das in Gersfeld ein Mtb-Marathon ausgetragen wird, näheres unter http://www.drahteselklinik-gersfeld.de/sonderangebote/marathon.pdf
> Die "Lange Strecke" geht zwar nur über 45km aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass da einige Höhenmeter zusammen kommen...
> Wenn es passt, werden Steffen und ich mitfahren, wie siehts mit eurem Interesse aus?



Wer ist denn da noch alles am Start? Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit 3-4 Leuten aufkreuzen.


----------



## mostly_harmless (21. Mai 2007)

1.-3.Juni: Heiligendamm |-:


Habe allerdings schon meine Startnummer für die Geröder Droohdeseltour zugeschickt bekommen, die ist am 17.6., da werde ich garantiert mitfahren.

Am 10.6. ist auch wieder der Neuhöfer Radvierer, die alte Strecke ist auch fast Baumfrei =)


----------



## pitcane (22. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs denn mal mit ner Forumstour am Sa., 26.05.07?


----------



## mostly_harmless (22. Mai 2007)

Bin dabei.


----------



## pitcane (25. Mai 2007)

mostly,

wollen wir zu zweit ne tour kurbeln?


----------



## JPS (26. Mai 2007)

Ich bin zwar ein wenig spät  ... Fahrt ihr heute eine Tour und wenn ja, wann wollt ihr fahren? Wenn's zeitlich passt wäre ich spontan auch dabei.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (26. Mai 2007)

also ich werd' ne runde drehen. das wetter soll ja bis zum abend halten. vielleicht können wir uns gg. 12:30 h am milseburgtunnel treffen?


----------



## vrenchen (27. Mai 2007)

Wir waren gestern Abend so gegen 20 Uhr nochmal schnell auf der Waku, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Temperaturen waren sogar halbwegs erträglich. Sind dann die Kaskadenschlucht runter, die lässt sich im Moment echt super fahren es liegen zwar noch 2-3 Bäume quer und sie hat ihr Äußeres etwas verändert, besonderes aber im großen und ganzen lässt es sich dort wieder problemlos fahren. Heute gehts Richtung Schwarze Berge.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (28. Mai 2007)

Wir sind am Samstag auch ne schöne Runde gefahren. 
Nach dem Milseburgtunnel gings direkt hoch Richtung Milseburg, anschließend über den Bubenbader Stein zur Ruine Eberstein. Von dort sind wir über Brand Richtung Waku gefahren und schließlich über den Schafstein nach Wüstensachsen. Dann wieder bergauf zum Stirnberg (immer wieder eine hinterhältige Auffahrt) und über die Schornhecke zum Heidelstein. Schließlich noch die obligatorische Runde durchs Rote Moor zur Waku, wobei wir zuvor an der Fuldaquelle unsere Flüssigkeitsreserven auffüllten. Von der Waku gings über den Trail nach Abtsroda. Es folgten Weiherberg, Grabenhöfchen und Stellberg mit seinem schönen Trail, bevor wir über Kleinsassen und Schackau wieder auf dem Milsburgradweg gelandet sind. 

War ne schöne und anstrengende Tour und das Wetter war klasse!

JPS war sogar noch von Fulda mit dem Rad angereist, weshalb er sicherlich um die 2000 hm gekurbelt ist.

Hier noch das Höhenprofil:


----------



## pitcane (31. Mai 2007)

Fährt denn jemand von euch am Samstag in Gersfeld mit?

Ich hab' mich heute angemeldet. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist noch recht übersichtlich - ca. 50!


----------



## dienici (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,

da ich nächste Woche mal wieder ein paar Tage in der schönen Rhön verbringen werde, könnte mir da vielleicht jemand von euch weiterhelfen ne schöne, nicht zu anspruchsvolle Tour von Gersfeld ab, zu finden.

Ich hatte da an Wasserkuppe gedacht. War da noch nie mit dem Rad unterwegs. 

Danke


----------



## JPS (31. Mai 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wir sind am Samstag auch ne schöne Runde gefahren.
> 
> ...
> 
> War ne schöne und anstrengende Tour und das Wetter war klasse!



Stimmt, war 'ne klasse Tour.   Pech für alle, die nicht dabei waren.   



pitcane schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand von euch am Samstag in Gersfeld mit?
> 
> Ich hab' mich heute angemeldet. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist noch recht übersichtlich - ca. 50!



Samstag heiratet ein Kumpel und ich bin eingeladen. Somit kann ich leider nicht starten. 

Aber in Neuhof beim Radvierer bin ich dann auf jeden Fall am Start.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (3. Juni 2007)

Der Drahteselklinik-MTB Marathon...

...war ne feine Sache. Es blieb bei der Teilnehmerzahl von ca. 50 Bikerinnen und Bikern, was die Geschichte sehr familiÃ¤r machte.   Der Nachteil dabei war, dass ich Ã¼ber weite Strecken vÃ¶llig alleine fahren musste. Bei der doch etwas lÃ¼ckenhaften Beschilderung hÃ¤tte ich an der ein oder anderen Weggabelung einen Diskussionspartner brauchen kÃ¶nnen. Egal! Im Zweifel habe ich den Grundsatz auf der "VorfahrtsstraÃe" bleiben befolgt und bin so sicher auf der Strecke geblieben. Das Orga-Team und auch alle TeilnehmerInnen waren ausgesprochen nett. Alles in allem eine tolle Veranstaltung, zu der ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr gerne wieder kommen werde.  

So nun zum Streckenverlauf. Insgesamt eine abwecklungsreiche Streck mit zahlreichen Anstiegen. Aus GenehmigungsgrÃ¼nden leider doch eher asphaltlastig. WÃ¤hlen konnte man zwischen 25 km mit ? hm und 45 km mit 1300 hm. Ich hab mich fÃ¼r die 45er entschieden. Strecken dieser LÃ¤nge fahre Ã¶fters, von daher weiÃ ich, dass mir eine Trinkflasche ausreicht und ich auch nix zu essen brauche. Die tatsÃ¤chliche StreckenlÃ¤nge betrug aber 57 km und hatte 1400 hm. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass mir am letzten Anstieg zum Schafstein doch die KÃ¶rner ausgegangen sind. Hinzu kam dann noch der Psychofaktor  , denn ich bin bei der Auffahrt auch noch entnervt davon ausgegangen, ich mÃ¼sse noch Ã¼ber die Waku. GlÃ¼cklicherweise war dem nicht so und wir sind unterhalb der Startbahn der Waku schon in Richtung Rotes Moor abgebogen. Kurz vor der StraÃe war dann auch noch ein Verpflegungspunkt, an dem ich mich eiligst mit Keksen voll stopfte und Zuckerwasser tankte. Tat gut, auch wennâs anschlieÃend bis zum Ziel fast nur noch bergab ging. Das positive an dem Horroranstieg war ein netter Mitfahrer, dem es wohl Ã¤hnlich ging. Hastiges Nachlegen von Brennstoff seinerseits am letzten Verpflegungspunkt bestÃ¤tigten schlieÃlich meinen Verdacht.
Aus der Distanz betrachtet war's ein Riesenspass.  

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, bis zur Bikerparty zu bleiben. Ich hab mir schnell noch HÃ¤hnchen in Sparbrod geholt, um zu Hause meinen Akku wieder nachzuladen. 

So hier noch das Streckenprofil:


----------



## Muckele (4. Juni 2007)

Zu dem Drahteselklinik-Marathon kann ich im Nachhinein eigentlich nur das Gleiche sagen. Allerdings hatte ich nicht das Glück, das ich auf Anhieb die richtige Strecke gefunden hatte. Mein Tacho zeigte dann am Schluss auch 61 km und 1500 hm an.


----------



## DennisValentino (4. Juni 2007)

He he ich glaub ich bin damit gemeint weil die storry mir irgendwie vom letzten samstag sehr bekannt vor kommt :

pitcane: "Das positive an dem Horroranstieg war ein netter Mitfahrer, dem es wohl ähnlich ging. Hastiges Nachlegen von Brennstoff seinerseits am letzten Verpflegungspunkt bestätigten schließlich meinen Verdacht."

Naja war auf jeden ne fette sache  am Samstag hätten nur paar mehr leute sein können aber das wird schon!! MFG Dennis


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wie wurde eigentlich der Marathon publik gemacht? Wären auch gerne mitgefahren, haben aber erst als wir Richtung Milseburg unterwegs waren davon mitbekommen. Schade.


----------



## JPS (5. Juni 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Habe heute übrigens erfahren das in Gersfeld ein Mtb-Marathon ausgetragen wird, näheres unter http://www.drahteselklinik-gersfeld.de/sonderangebote/marathon.pdf
> Die "Lange Strecke" geht zwar nur über 45km aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass da einige Höhenmeter zusammen kommen...
> Wenn es passt, werden Steffen und ich mitfahren, wie siehts mit eurem Interesse aus?





seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo, wie wurde eigentlich der Marathon publik gemacht? Wären auch gerne mitgefahren, haben aber erst als wir Richtung Milseburg unterwegs waren davon mitbekommen. Schade.



vrenchen hat's hier im Thread am 13.05.2007 gepostet.

@pitcane: Ein wirklich schöner Bericht - Schade, daß ich nicht mitfahren konnte.


Aber jetzt zur nächsten Veranstaltung:
Wer startet denn alles am Sonntag (10.06.2007) in Neuhof beim Radvierer ?

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (6. Juni 2007)

@jps

Ich!

Wann willste denn starten?


----------



## JPS (6. Juni 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> @jps
> 
> Ich!
> 
> Wann willste denn starten?



Schön, dann sind wir schon zwei.
Die Startzeit (7.00 - 10.00 Uhr ist möglich) ist Verhandlungssache  , aber wenn's geht nicht zu früh, da ich ja schon mit dem Rad nach Neuhof fahre.
9.00 Uhr wäre schön, 9.30 wäre schöner!  

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (8. Juni 2007)

9:30 Uhr is okay. Bis dahin...

...die 69er oder?


----------



## JPS (8. Juni 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> 9:30 Uhr is okay. Bis dahin...



Alles klar, dann bis 9.30 Uhr in Neuhof.



pitcane schrieb:


> ...die 69er oder?



die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? 

Fährt denn sonst keiner mit? 

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (11. Juni 2007)

Streckenprofil Neuhof 2007:


----------



## steff-vw (12. Juni 2007)

Erstmal wieder ein freundliches Hallöle aus Wü. Schon lange nix mehr von mir hören lassen.

Dann gleich mal zum wesentlichen:
Der flocu hat uns (Mich und Sebbo und vielleicht noch einer) am 30.Juni/1.Juli zum Rhön-Wochenende geladen. Vielleicht können wir dann ja mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour machen. Es letzte mal (ist ja jetzt auch schon wieder ein Jahr her) fand ich net schlecht. 

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (12. Juni 2007)

Hehe, da kam mir einer zuvor 
Also wir Mainfranken kommen am 30.6./1.7. für 2 Tage in die Rhön und würden uns über Anschluß freuen.

Fährt dieses Jahr eigtl. endlich mal jmd. den Kuppenritt mit? 15. Juli!


----------



## steff-vw (13. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Hehe, da kam mir einer zuvor



Nachtschicht halt.


----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2007)

30.6./1.7 hoert sich gut an. vielleicht kommt ja ne ordentliche truppe zusammen.


----------



## JPS (14. Juni 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> 30.6./1.7 hoert sich gut an. vielleicht kommt ja ne ordentliche truppe zusammen.



Wenn's paßt, bin ich dabei.

Wer startet denn am Sonntag (17.06.2007) bei der Droohdeseldour in Geroda? (Streckeninfo)

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (17. Juni 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> Wenn's paßt, bin ich dabei.



Muss passen! (-;


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Juni 2007)

schwing lieber mal deinen arsch mit flowie und ayvern rueber nach kassel.. oder lass zusammen n transalp fahren


----------



## JPS (17. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Muss passen! (-;



Ich bemühe mich  

Kurzer Bericht zu Geroda:

 wie jedes Jahr bisher eine neue Streckenführung
 viele Waldtrails mit Wurzeln und Steinen und einige schöne Wiesentrails
 knackige Anstiege und Abfahrten (auch einiges auf Trails)
 Landschaftlich sehenswert (Rhön halt!)
 Langstrecke: 60 km mit 1400 hm (nach meinem VDO)
 Kurzstrecke: 38 km mit 880 hm (nach meinem VDO)

Und dazu noch gutes Wetter - einfach eine klasse Veranstaltung.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (24. Juni 2007)

Bin heute in Petersberg die MtB-Strecke gefahren. War eher ne Familentour. Mein Hac zeigte am Ende 42 km und 520 hm, das Profil ist angehängt.

Steht das Rhön-WE 30.6./1.7. noch?


----------



## flocu (24. Juni 2007)

Rhön WE steht!
Was solls denn sein Pitcane, Samstag, Sonntag oder gar beides? (-;
Ich wollte einmal gern was Kreuzberg/bayrische Rhön lastiges fahren (u.a. Neustädter Haus -> Schönau: 600Hm Trailorgie) und einmal was rund um die Wasserkuppe/hessische Rhön.

Hoffentlich beehrt uns auch die Marburger Fraktion, wenn die beiden Frammersbach verdaut haben. War mir heute ein echt großes Vergnügen mit Steffen zugleich ins Ziel zu fahren.


----------



## mostly_harmless (24. Juni 2007)

Marburg?
Ich bin das Wochenende in Mellnau bei Marburg (Bike ist schon dabei=)

Von Schönau aus zum Neustädter Haus und weiter auf den Kreuzberg kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Egal in welche Richtung.

Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (25. Juni 2007)

Servus,miteinander..............
ist das ne interne Fahrt?,oder kann  mann da zwanglos mitfahren???

Oder wird da nur Hardcore gebolzt?(bin nicht mehr der jüngste) 

grüßle vom bonzolino....................


----------



## flocu (25. Juni 2007)

@bonzolino:
Das wird ne interne Tour für alle, die hier mitlesen (-;
Jeder Mitfahrer ist gern gesehn und wenn bei Anstiegen/Abfahrten gebolzt wird, dann wird anschließend auch gewartet.

@all:
Für den einen Tag würde ich Gersfeld als Startpunkt vorschlagen und für den anderen Schönau, Unter/Oberelsbach oder zur Not auch Oberweißenbrunn (Kreuzberg bevorzugt am Schluß der Tour). Gibts da irgendwelche Präferenzen, wann wir wo starten sollen?


----------



## pitcane (27. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Rhön WE steht!
> Was solls denn sein Pitcane, Samstag, Sonntag oder gar beides? (-;



Kommt darauf an. Wann soll denn Start sein für die jeweiligen 120 km Touren?  



bonzolino schrieb:


> Servus,miteinander..............
> ist das ne interne Fahrt?,oder kann mann da zwanglos mitfahren???
> Oder wird da nur Hardcore gebolzt?(bin nicht mehr der jüngste)



Jeder kann mitfahren und wir sind alle nicht mehr die Jüngsten.  



mostly_harmless schrieb:


> Marburg?
> Ich bin das Wochenende in Mellnau bei Marburg (Bike ist schon dabei=)




Na dann sieh mal zu, dass du und dein Bike wieder in die *Rhön *kommen.  



JPS schrieb:


> Wenn's paßt, bin ich dabei.



Und, Passt's?  



flocu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich beehrt uns auch die Marburger Fraktion, wenn die beiden Frammersbach verdaut haben.



Ja hoffentlich.  

-----------------------

Ich schlage vor, wir fahren am Sa mit Ausgangspunkt Schönau und Sonntag mit Ausgangspunkt Gersfeld.


----------



## JPS (27. Juni 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Und, Passt's?
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> ...




Samstag wird's wohl nix bei mir, ich muss nachmittags bei unserem Sportfest Dienst schieben und ich schätze mal, daß wird von der Zeit nicht hinkommen.  

Aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei.

Wie ist denn der Ablauf (Startzeit, Tourlänge bzw. -dauer usw.) für die beiden Tage geplant? 

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (27. Juni 2007)

Startzeit 9:00, spätestens 10:00.
Tourdauer 6+



pitcane schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, wir fahren am Sa mit Ausgangspunkt Schönau und Sonntag mit Ausgangspunkt Gersfeld



Ist wohl echt besser so rum, weil die Schönau Route hab ich mir scho überlegt, die Gersfeld Route net (oder besser Poppenhausen evt.?).


----------



## pitcane (27. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Startzeit 9:00, spätestens 10:00.
> Tourdauer 6+



Na dann werdens ja wirklich 120 km  .



flocu schrieb:


> Ist wohl echt besser so rum, weil die Schönau Route hab ich mir scho überlegt, die Gersfeld Route net (oder besser Poppenhausen evt.?).



Poppenhausen? In Anlehnung an unsere Tour aus 2006. Ich würd' heuer aber die Milseburg einbeziehen.


----------



## flocu (29. Juni 2007)

Also morgen, Samstag den 30. um *9 Uhr* stehen 3 Würzburger in Schönau an der Kirche. Und jeder, der mag darf/soll mitfahrn (-;




pitcane schrieb:


> Na dann werdens ja wirklich 120 km  .



Naja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat entweder Fresse halten oder 6+ sagen (-;
Es gibt ja Möglichkeiten das bei Bedarf abzukürzen oder noch ein Schleifchen mehr zu fahren. 
Also die Strecke vom Sa bin ich schonmal so mit Nicht-/Wenigradlern gefahren, das waren 62km und 1500Hm. Aber ich würd gern zusätzlich noch nen Abstecher zum Guckaipass/Kissinger Hütte mit ex-Bikepark Abfahrt und gelben Punkt Weg hochwärts machen, gell Pitcane? Rother Kuppe/Gangolfsberg überleg ich auch noch, aber eigtl. lohnt sichs net so fahrerisch. Oder ne Schleife über die Kaskadenschlucht, damit wir am So in Poppenhausen starten können?


----------



## pitcane (29. Juni 2007)

9:00 uhr in schönau.

ich werd' mich bemühen möglichst pünktlich zu sein.
ansonsten is mir dein tourprofil sehr sympatisch. bei meinem derzeitigen trainingszustand würd' ich mich auch fast als wenigradler bezeichnen.

wer kommt sonst noch mit?


----------



## JPS (29. Juni 2007)

Morgen klappt es bei mir leider nicht.

Seid ihr Euch schon über Startort und -zeit für Sonntag einig? 

@ flocu  - Auch in Külsheim dabei?

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (29. Juni 2007)

Servus,

schöne Strecke habt Ihr Euch da aus gesucht! Fast die gleiche Strecke bin ich vor 3 Wochen mit ein paar Schweinfurter Freunden gefahren. Wir sind aber noch über den Arnsberg und die Kg-Hütte gefahren.

Alles in allem eine super Tour. Die Schnydel waren begeistert. Hat jemand von Euch ein Gps-Gerät? Auf der Strecke Arnsberg Kg-Hütte sind nämlich noch Sahnetrails dabei....den Track könnte ich Euch zur Verfügung stellen.

Demnächst ist die nächste Schnydeltour geplant...diesmal durchs Hessische....da muss ich wahrscheinlich noch einmal auf Pictane zukommen....da mir Abschnittsweise noch ein paar Trailabschnitte fehlen.

Gruß aus Oberweissenbrunn

Ironman


----------



## flocu (29. Juni 2007)

@ironman:
Die GPS-Tracks wären toll, da kenn ich nämlich nix gscheits!
Besser wärs natürlich, wenn Du mitkommst

@pitcane:
Bis Sparbrod musste aber fit sein (-;

@jps:
Wir sind das 2er team "Teilchenbeschleuniger", mein Teamkollege kommt auch mit in die Rhön. Was fährst Du?


----------



## JPS (29. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @pitcane:
> Bis Sparbrod musste aber fit sein (-;



Der ist doch fit oder er hat seit den letzten Touren nur noch gelumpt ...  



flocu schrieb:


> @jps:
> Wir sind das 2er team "Teilchenbeschleuniger", mein Teamkollege kommt auch mit in die Rhön. Was fährst Du?



Ich bin der "Biervampir" und fahre ohne Teamkollege(n) 


Vergesst nicht die Infos für die Sonntagstour.


----------



## pitcane (29. Juni 2007)

@flocu
jaja, deswegen will ich ja auch am we beide touren mitfahren. mal sehen, ob ich das auch durchhalte.

@jps
9:00 uhr in poppenhausen an der kirche - würd' ich mal sagen. wenn sich was ändert kann ichs dir ja per sms schicken.

@ironman
kannste gerne machen.


----------



## flocu (30. Juni 2007)

Waaaaah, GPS!
Brauch brauch brauch!

Hmpf!
Echt jeder erzählt mir ungefragt, daß es da beim Guckapass ein Trailparadies gibt, wo solln das bitte sein?

Ja, das mit Poppenhausen wollt ich auch grad schreiben.
*9:00* an der Kirche dann, ansonsten gibts hier nochmal Meldung.


----------



## ironman75 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich hoffe der Track kommt noch rechtzeitig....

Ab Oberweissenbrunn einfach den Track folgen....geht über den Arnsberg dann trailmässig nach Oberwildflecken.....von da ein kleines Stück den Radweg runter.....nach 200m links in den Wald rein....ein kleines bißchen Schotter bis man auf den "Roten Graben" stößt. Sahnetrail. Dieser kommt unterhalb des Guckaspasses raus (Einfahrt alte Panzerstrasse Richtung Oberwildflecken)

Zur Kg-Hütte hoch gibt es auch einen super Weg....bei uns Hutcheming (schreibt man das so?) genannt. Dieser ist leider nach dem Orkan noch unpassierbar.

Ach ja....wie fahrt Ihr eigentlich in Schönau Richtung Unterelsbach? Die ausgeschilderte MTB-STrecke ist langweilig....viel schöner der SWH (Schweinfurt-Schweinfurter Haus Weg) Beschilderung folgen....aber wie ich Euch kenne kennt Ihr diesen Weg bestimmt schon.


Euch viel Spaß.

Ich muss es erst einmal etwas gemütlicher angehen...hab einen kleinen Hexenschuss...nichts desto trotz geht es heute aufs Bike.

Vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs mal.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo an die Würzburger und Pitcane,JPS.............


Wie war denn der trip,am sonntag???


Bin echt mal gespannt.....................


grüßle vom bonzolino


----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2007)

Die Tour am Sonntag war klasse.    

Die genaue Wegbeschreibung übernimmt am Besten pitcane, im Groben:
Poppenhausen - Ebersburg - Nalle - Wasserkuppe - Milseburg  und irgendwie auf schönen Wegen und Trails zurück nach Poppenhausen. 

Falls ich was vergessen habe, bitte ich das mit Rücksicht auf mein Alter zu entschuldigen.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (4. Juli 2007)

Mein Reisebericht:

1. Tag

flocu, steff-vw, lustigerstudent, pitcane

Flocu hatte die Route ausgesucht. Zunächst trafen wir uns in Schönau und fuhren von da zielstrebig nach Unter- und Oberelsbach. Weiter ging es über den Basaltsee zum Heidelstein, von da zum Haus am Roten Moor. Anschließend fuhren wir den verkürzten Moorrundweg, da ab der Haus am Roten Moor noch zu viel Windbruch den Weg versperrte. Nachdem wir uns auch noch das Rote Moor angeschaut hatten fuhren wir in über die Hohe Hölle und den Himmeldunk nach Obrunn ab. Auf der Hohen Hölle hatte zwischenzeitlich ungemütlicher Regen eingesetzt, der die Stimmung schon etwas drückte. Nach einer kurzen Rast unter einem Baum ließ der Regen jedoch nach und wir konnten auch ohne Nässe von oben auf den Kreuzberg fahren. Beim Kloster schiffte es dann wieder und Sitzplätze unter Dach waren leider nicht mehr vorhanden. Trotzdem stärkten wir uns mit leckerem Kuchen und Kaffee, bevor wir den Gipfel erkurbelten und anschließend den Trail nach Schönau surften. Wie bereits auf dem Anstieg zum Kreuzberg bemerkbar hatte der der stetige Regen auch die jungen Felsen auf dem Trail nach Schönau zu hinterlistigen Hindernissen werden lassen. An dieser Stelle der Tour gab es aber keine unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakte.  
Zu allem Überfluss stellte flocu kurz vor Schönau fest, dass sein GPS-Gerät aus der Lenkerhalterung verschwunden war. Also zurück und tatsächlich fanden wir es nach 100 Hm Anstieg wieder.
War ne sehr schöne Tour. Insbesondere der Trail nach Schönau war klasse. Das Wetter hätte allerdings etwas besser sein können.

Streckenprofil:






Bilder vom ersten Tag hab' ich leider nicht. Aber ich hoffe flocu wird einige seiner Pics einstellen.


2. Tag

flocu, steff-vw, lustigerstudent, JPS, pitcane

Von unserem Ausgangspunkt in Schönau fuhren wir zuerst auf die Ebersburg. War gleich ein recht steiler Anstieg und die kurze Pause in der Burg kam mir deshalb nicht ungelegen. Danach gings bergab nach Altenfeld und von dort über die Hohe Geis auf die Große Nalle zum dortigen Steinbruch. Schon auf der Abfahrt von der Ebersburg bekamen wir einen Vorgeschmack darauf, was ein Holzvollernter mit nem Waldweg so anstellen kann. Das war aber noch nichts im Vergleich dazu, was uns auf der Hohen Geis/Gr. Nalle erwartete:





Einstige Waldautobahnen waren in Schlammpisten verwandelt worden. Es half aber nichts, wir mussten durch. Nachdem wir die Nalle hinter uns gelassen hatten gings nach Gersfeld runter, um anschließend die Waku zu erklimmen. Die Höhenmeter der Waku verpufften danach auf dem Trail nach Abtsroda, der heute harte Anforderungen an Biker und Bike stellte, wobei die Folgen nicht immer sofort sichtbar wurden. Der nächste Anstieg zum Weiherberg brachte jedoch das volle Ausmaß ans Tageslicht. Aufgrund eines verbogenen Schaltauges hatte sich eine Speiche in den Röllchen des Schaltwerkes verhakt und das Bike verlangte eine längere Zuwendung, bis es wieder fahrbereit war. Durch den Zeitverzug wollten wir die eigentlich fest eingeplante Besteigung der Milseburg aussparen, was wir uns dann doch kurzfristig anders überlegten. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung gings noch mal bis zur Gangolfskapelle, um anschließend die Milseburg über den verblockten Trail zu verlassen und ins Biebertal abzufahren. Der vorletzte Anstieg führte zum Fuldaer Haus und von dort gings über die Steinwand zurück nach Poppenhausen.

Streckenprofil:





Bilder:



 

 

 

 

 

 



War ein tolles WE, am zweiten Tag war auch das Wetter top. Zwei klasse Touren und ne nette Truppe. Also von mir aus können wir das bald wiederholen.   

@lustigerstudent
Is dein Bike wieder flott?

@flocu
Die Bilder auf deiner Kamera haben hoffentlich überlebt, oder?

@steff-vw
Warste noch mit deinen Frauen amerikanisch essen?

@jps
Willste nich doch wenigstens mal ne Federgabel einbauen?


----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2007)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos  



pitcane schrieb:


> ...
> @jps
> Willste nich doch wenigstens mal ne Federgabel einbauen?



Bevor ich mir so ein neumodisches Teil einbaue, besuche ich lieber einen Tanzkurs 

Gruß JPS


----------



## Bonzolino (4. Juli 2007)

Na bend..............

Also Junken´s HUT AB !  ! ! ! ! !  ! ! !

@flocu

am we kann ich leider nicht!!

@ die anderen aus FD

Wann startet ihr mal wieder so´ne Ausfahrt??

grüßle

bonzolino..........

@pitcane

der jps kann keine Federgabel nei machen,die einbauhöhe die er bräuchte,die gibbet leider nicht mehr,das gleiche problem hab ich bei meinem Scapin.....


----------



## JPS (5. Juli 2007)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @pitcane
> 
> der jps kann keine Federgabel nei machen,die einbauhöhe die er bräuchte,die gibbet leider nicht mehr,das gleiche problem hab ich bei meinem Scapin.....



... aber ich habe doch gar kein Problem damit!  

@ flocu  - haben die Bilder die Showeinlage überlebt?

_ Sonntag (8.7.07) ist Radvierer in _Elters _! Wer startet noch? _
 Gruß JPS


----------



## steff-vw (5. Juli 2007)

@pitcane

Super Bericht   
Amerikanisch gab es am Montag, dafür aber am Sonntag noch Nudel. 

Wer starten Wann und Wo am Kuppenritt? Ich hab mir gleich nochmal Ausgang besorgt und es WE hat soviel Spaß gemacht, das ich da gleich nochmal hin will.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SPYSHOT (5. Juli 2007)

@flocu

Kannst Du mir mal den GPS Track zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruss,

Christian

[email protected]


----------



## pitcane (5. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Blumen.

Aber ups; der Ausgangspunkt am 2. Tag war natürlich Poppenhausen und nicht Schönau - und auch nicht Kleinsassen (gell JPS  ). 
Mir scheint die Überdosis Endorphine vom WE verwirrt mich noch immer.  

@JPS
Elters werd' ich fahren. Allerdings fahr ich schon sehr früh (8:00) und dann noch die Familiestrecke mit Hänger oder nur die Familienstrecke.

@steff
Kuppenritt kann ich voraussichtlich net.   Da bekomm ich Besuch. Der fährt zwar auch Mountainbike aber für so ne Strecke is er eher nicht geeignet.

@bonzolino
Fahr' doch am So in Elters mit.


----------



## JPS (7. Juli 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Elters werd' ich fahren. Allerdings fahr ich schon sehr früh (8:00) und dann noch die Familiestrecke mit Hänger oder nur die Familienstrecke.



So früh werde ich nicht starten. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich gegen 9:45 in Elters auf die Strecke. Hab' ja noch die Anfahrt. Vielleicht sieht man sich beim Bier 



pitcane schrieb:


> @bonzolino
> Fahr' doch am So in Elters mit.



Eben, ist eine schöne Strecke.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (16. Juli 2007)

@JPS:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz in Kühlsheim!
Krasse Leistung!


----------



## vrenchen (16. Juli 2007)

ja, super Sache! Herzlichen Glückwunsch JPS!!!!! Respekt für deine tolle Leistung!

LG


----------



## JPS (16. Juli 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @JPS:
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz in Kühlsheim!
> Krasse Leistung!





vrenchen schrieb:


> ja, super Sache! Herzlichen Glückwunsch JPS!!!!! Respekt für deine tolle Leistung!
> 
> LG



Danke, danke, ich hab's erst Sonntag abend Online in den Ergebnislisten gesehen und konnte das selbst kaum glauben. Ich bin doch dauernd überholt worden. 

Ich wäre auch gerne noch mal am Festplatz zur Party und Siegerehrung erschinen, aber mein Magen hat das einfach nicht mehr mitgemacht und mir leider noch bis Sonntag abend viel "Freude" bereitet  

Die Glückwünsche erwidere ich natürlich und ziehe ebenso den Hut vor eurer Leistung. Schließlich habt ihr ebenfalls klasse abgeschnitten. 

@ flocu - Was macht der Zahn?
Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (17. Juli 2007)

Also JPS,

Hut ab. 15 Runden bei den Temperaturen und vor allem auch noch auf deinem "Fully". Wie kams denn zu deinen Magenproblemen? Vom Rennen oder haste dir so was eingefangen. Ich vermute mal Kuppenritt biste dann auch nicht gefahren. Dipperz vielleicht? Ich musste beides sausen lassen. Bin am Samstag mit Hänger auf die Enzianhütte gehechelt und am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel aus DA über die Hochrhön zum Ellenbogen. Nix dramatisches, eher Sightseeing.
Wollen wir demnächst mal wieder ne Tour starten?


----------



## Widu (17. Juli 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> Danke, danke, ich hab's erst Sonntag abend Online in den Ergebnislisten gesehen und konnte das selbst kaum glauben. Ich bin doch dauernd überholt worden.
> 
> Ich wäre auch gerne noch mal am Festplatz zur Party und Siegerehrung erschinen, aber mein Magen hat das einfach nicht mehr mitgemacht und mir leider noch bis Sonntag abend viel "Freude" bereitet
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite!  

Konnte nur ungläubig über Deine 15 Runden staunen.


----------



## JPS (17. Juli 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Also JPS,
> 
> Hut ab. 15 Runden bei den Temperaturen und vor allem auch noch auf deinem "Fully". Wie kams denn zu deinen Magenproblemen? Vom Rennen oder haste dir so was eingefangen. Ich vermute mal Kuppenritt biste dann auch nicht gefahren. Dipperz vielleicht? Ich musste beides sausen lassen. Bin am Samstag mit Hänger auf die Enzianhütte gehechelt und am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel aus DA über die Hochrhön zum Ellenbogen. Nix dramatisches, eher Sightseeing.
> Wollen wir demnächst mal wieder ne Tour starten?



Nächstes Jahr bist Du auch dabei  und ja, mein "Fully" mußte ganz schön was wegstecken .
Eingefangen hab' ich mir aber nix, wahrscheinlich lag das an den Isogetränken. Ich glaube, ich hatte davon zuviel getrunken und deshalb gab's halt Magenkrämpfe und Dünnsch...  Ich bin das Zeug nicht gewohnt und hätte wohl besser auch im Rennen die Finger davon gelassen.

Kuppenritt und Dipperz sind für mich auch nicht möglich gewesen. Ich brauchte auch am Sonntag noch ein WC in der Nähe. 
Außerdem zwickts im linken Knie und ich werde wohl noch 2-3 Tage pausieren und hoffen, daß es dann wieder geht. Am Wochenende bin ich allerdings nicht da. 

Aber dann steht einer Rhön-Tour aber nichts mehr im Weg.

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (24. Juli 2007)

Äh... ja!
Die Rhönbilder, besser spät als nie.

Bin zu faul hier ne Auswahl reinzustellen, drum gibts alle in nem 120MB zip-file. Dafür sind sie in Originalgröße.


----------



## siddhana (24. Juli 2007)

Hi i'm new here,
i'm just moved to steinwand 18km from fulda
i got a gemini and i love easy downhill,
does anyone suggest me an itinerary close here
and a map of this area?
thank you very much


----------



## pitcane (28. Juli 2007)

@flocu

Schöne Bilder!!!

Und des Blümmsche Frühstücksbuffet ist wohl zweifelsohne ne Wucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

jemand Lust und Zeit für 'ne Tour am Wochenende? Interesse was auszumachen??? Samstag oder Sonntagnachmittag/abend?

Liebe Grüße Verena


----------



## pitcane (3. August 2007)

ja, we wär prima. ich kann nur noch nicht genau sagen wann - meld mich nochmal. 
das wetter soll ja gut werden. nicht so wie am dienstag. da war ich um 11:00 uhr auf der waku: 30 meter sicht, leichter regen und *8 (acht) grad!!! *von sommer keine spur.


----------



## pitcane (3. August 2007)

bei mir klappts doch nicht. ich werd' zwar ne tour fahren aber nur von zu hause aus. alles andere bekomm' ich zeitlich nicht hin.


----------



## JPS (3. August 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust und Zeit für 'ne Tour am Wochenende? Interesse was auszumachen??? Samstag oder Sonntagnachmittag/abend?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Verena



Hallo Verena,

die Lust auf eine Tour ist nicht das Problem, nur die mangelnde Zeit läßt bei mir dieses Wochenende eine schöne Rhöntour leider, leider nicht zu. 
Da mein Knie immer noch etwas rumzickt isses vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, obwohl das Wetter wohl Spitze wird. 

Viel Spaß auf der Tour!

Gruß JPS


----------



## Mr. Stinky (9. August 2007)

san hier nur tourer unterwegs? ^^


----------



## flocu (10. August 2007)

Kenne hier nur Tourer. Wobei, einen Tag im September schießen wir auch mit Luftgewehren, dann simmer Biathleten!

Apropos, ich hab gerade einen netten Brief von der Schützengilde Rodenbach in der Hand. Am 15. September isses wieder so weit!

Kann noch nix versprechen, aber ich hoffe am Start zu stehn!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (10. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> ...
> Apropos, ich hab gerade einen netten Brief von der Schützengilde Rodenbach in der Hand. Am 15. September isses wieder so weit!
> 
> Kann noch nix versprechen, aber ich hoffe am Start zu stehn!
> Wer ist dabei?



Ich bin dabei!
Den Brief habe ich auch bekommen und den MTB-Biathlon fest in meinen Terminplan aufgenommen. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (11. August 2007)

Den Brief hab' ich zwar noch net aber das will ich mir auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen. 

Fährt denn jemand am 26.08. den Biebergrund-Bike-Marathon?


----------



## JPS (13. August 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fährt denn jemand am 26.08. den Biebergrund-Bike-Marathon?



Welche Strecke hast Du denn im Auge?

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (14. August 2007)

Ich machs kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig. Keinen Bock auf noch so ne Schlammschlacht...


----------



## vrenchen (14. August 2007)

Am 19.8. is übrigens auch noch Eppstein (Taunustrails)...gott sei Dank hab ich dafür ne gute Ausrede...bin vom 18.8. bis zum 26.8. in der Schweiz 
Biebergrund hab ich bis jetzt noch garnicht geschafft mitzufahren. Da is irgendwie immer was, letztes Jahr waren wir in der Zeit auch im Urlaub..tja wenn die den Termin halt immer in unseren Bikeurlaub legen müssen  ...kann ich au nix für

Mensch flocu und JPS ihr fahrt diese Saison ja auch ein krasses Programm...habt ihr noch nicht genug von den schweren Rennen dieses leicht feuchten Sommers?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## pitcane (15. August 2007)

wenn, dann die 60 km. derzeit liegt meine motivation aber immer noch unter der anmeldeschwelle.


----------



## JPS (17. August 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> wenn, dann die 60 km. derzeit liegt meine motivation aber immer noch unter der anmeldeschwelle.



Mit meiner Motivation siehts ähnlich aus. Falls ich mich doch durchringe würde ich aber auf der 95 km Runde starten wollen. Mal sehen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (23. August 2007)

@jps
also bbm werd' ich nicht fahren.
fährst du am 02.09. in kothen?


----------



## JPS (23. August 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> @jps
> also bbm werd' ich nicht fahren.
> fährst du am 02.09. in kothen?



Hi,

ich werde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ebenfalls nicht starten. Vor allem, nach dem ich eben auf der Homepage gelesen habe: "Für Nachmeldungen werden 10,- Euro zusätzlich berechnet". Das finde ich schon übertrieben, käme ich so doch auf 38  Startgebühr. 

Aber in Kothen gehe ich auf jeden Fall an den Start.

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (23. August 2007)

Ich hab mich am Di gerade noch so vorangemeldet und freu mich jetzt wie n Schneekönig (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (25. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Di gerade noch so vorangemeldet und freu mich jetzt wie n Schneekönig (-;



Da wünsch' ich Dir viel, viel Spaß! Bei dem spitzen Wetter ist der ja fast garantiert.
Auf welcher Strecke willst Du denn starten (um sie natürlich auch mit GPS aufzuzeichnen  )?

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (26. August 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollen wir zusammen fahren? Sagen wir Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr in Kothen?


----------



## flocu (26. August 2007)

Also n GPS Gerät beim Marathon find ich doof.
Da eher noch ne Helmcam (-;


----------



## JPS (29. August 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wollen wir zusammen fahren? Sagen wir Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr in Kothen?



Treffpunkt 9.00 Uhr (+/- ein paar Minuten) in Kothen ist Ok. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (31. August 2007)

Prima! Bis dann.


----------



## seven-secrets (1. September 2007)

Hi siddhana,

did anybody answer your question yet? If not, get in contact with me. We drive several times a week in your area ore close to it. If you want, we can show you some nice trails.

See you


----------



## mostly_harmless (2. September 2007)

Very nice to have some English speaking people at that board.
Unfortunately this very summer is a mess and it forces me to attend running contests, since they´re safe of floods and the evil dirt demon.

Maybe, somehow we´ll get to drive all together again in the rhoen. Lets wait for some nice warm autumn rides.

cheers folks,
mostly


----------



## DennisValentino (4. September 2007)

Ay leute. Wie ihr bestimmt alle wisst geht es am 15.9 in sparbrot wieder rund. Mein problem ist bei der sache das ich leider noch kein mitfahrer habe. Also wer alleine ist und eventuell bock hat mit mir das rennen zu rocken soll sich mal bei mir melden [email protected]. Also ich würd mich freuen bis dann... Mfg Dennis K.


----------



## pitcane (9. September 2007)

DennisValentino schrieb:


> Ay leute. Wie ihr bestimmt alle wisst geht es am 15.9 in sparbrot wieder rund. Mein problem ist bei der sache das ich leider noch kein mitfahrer habe. Also wer alleine ist und eventuell bock hat mit mir das rennen zu rocken soll sich mal bei mir melden [email protected]. Also ich würd mich freuen bis dann... Mfg Dennis K.



also ich hab' schon nen teamkollegen. soweit ich weiß kannste dich aber auch alleine anmelden. das orga-team führt dann einzelmelder zusammen. ist natürlich ein glücksspiel in sachen kondition usw...

du kannst dich aber auch mal mit vrenchen (vorm klicken anmelden) in verbindung setzen. die hat nämlich nen heissen draht zum veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (17. September 2007)

Die Ergebnisse von Sparbrod sind jetzt online:
http://www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/Ergebnisse.pdf


----------



## SPYSHOT (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

war ein klasse Wettkampf in Sparbrod. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf alle Fälle wieder dabei ... Welchen Platz habt Ihr denn gemacht 

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## pitcane (4. Oktober 2007)

hallo allerseits,


bei den guten wetteraussichten fürs wochenende will ich mal ne anfrage starten, wer am sonntag lust auf ne mittlere rhöntour hat. als treffpunkt und abfahrtzeit schlage ich kleinsassen an der kirche, 10:00 uhr vor. 
ich dachte so an etwa 1000 hm und etwa 3 h fahrtzeit.


----------



## JPS (5. Oktober 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> 
> bei den guten wetteraussichten fürs wochenende will ich mal ne anfrage starten, wer am sonntag lust auf ne mittlere rhöntour hat. als treffpunkt und abfahrtzeit schlage ich kleinsassen an der kirche, 10:00 uhr vor.
> ich dachte so an etwa 1000 hm und etwa 3 h fahrtzeit.




Sonntag ist gut, da bin ich dabei.  

Und die Kirche in Kleinsassen kenne ich, da haben wir uns ja schon mal getroffen  

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

JPS und ich sind heute ne Runde gefahren. War ne - für uns - neue Route über Ruine Auersburg, Buchschirm, Ellenbogen und Habelberg. Letzterer hatte uns am Ende noch mal einiges abverlangt. Ich hab den HAC noch nicht ausgelesen, werd das Höhenprofil aber noch einstellen.

Allerdings ist es von der Strecke etwas mehr geworden...


----------



## JPS (7. Oktober 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> JPS und ich sind heute ne Runde gefahren. War ne - für uns - neue Route über Ruine Auersburg, Buchschirm, Ellenbogen und Habelberg. Letzterer hatte uns am Ende noch mal einiges abverlangt. Ich hab den HAC noch nicht ausgelesen, werd das Höhenprofil aber noch einstellen.
> 
> Allerdings ist es von der Strecke etwas mehr geworden...



Das war eine tolle Tour bei spitzen Wetter. Und weil's so schön war, ist es halt ein wenig mehr geworden. Meine Beine sind allerdings dementsprechend platt. Deshalb gibt's jetzt erst mal ein Regenerationsbier.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (8. Oktober 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt's jetzt erst mal ein Regenerationsbier.
> 
> Gruß JPS



Der Biervampir schlägt zu (-;

Gibts Fotos?


----------



## pitcane (8. Oktober 2007)

Nee, Fotos gibts leider keine. Ich war zu sehr mit meinem neuen Spielzeug (GPS) beschäftigt und JPS war ständig auf der Suche nach Wanderern, denen er was zu essen abschwatzen konnte.   Hat sogar geklappt!


----------



## SPYSHOT (8. Oktober 2007)

@pitcane,

hast Du Dir etwa auch einen Garmin Edge 305 gegönnt ??? Falls ja kannst Du mir ja mal die GPS Daten zukommen lassen ...

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## pitcane (8. Oktober 2007)

SPYSHOT schrieb:


> @pitcane,
> 
> hast Du Dir etwa auch einen Garmin Edge 305 gegönnt ??? Falls ja kannst Du mir ja mal die GPS Daten zukommen lassen ...
> 
> ...



Nee, ich hab mir nen Knochen geholt. Bei mir liegt der Schwerpunkt auf den Navi-Funktionen und Kartendarstellung. Deshalb isses das GPSMap 60CSx mit Topo D geworden. Is schon recht groß, ich wills aber nicht immer mitnehmen und setze für die reinen Fahrradfunktionen weiter auf meinen Hac. Da wär dann noch das Edge 705 gewesen, das kommt allerdings erst im Dezember/Januar in den Handel und dann gibts auch noch keine Erfahrungswerte von Usern.

Der Track bringt dir so nicht viel, weil ich den morgens nur kurz auf die Karte geklickt habe und die Wegwahl nicht immer optimal war. Durch die Kartendarstellung konnten wir aber alles problemlos umfahren und haben geschwind auf die Route zurückgefunden. Ich muss die Daten erst noch nachbearbeiten und da bin ich noch net so firm...

@flocu
Was macht dein Arm. Du wirst wohl bei unserer Saison-Abschluss-Tour nicht teilnehmen können, oder?

@all
Wie ist denn das Interesse für ne Saison-Abschluss-Tour. Als Termin hatten wir ja schon mal das WE 19.-21.10. angepeilt. Im Anschluss wäre ein gemütliches Zusammenhocken wie im letzten Jahr toll - vielleicht auch mal unweit der Milseburg. Ist natürlich alles wetterabhängig.

21. geht bei mir leider nicht und der 20. ist derzeit auch unsicher. Daher bin ich fast dafür, auf WE 26.-28.10 auszuweichen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## JPS (8. Oktober 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> ...
> @all
> Wie ist denn das Interesse für ne Saison-Abschluss-Tour. Als Termin hatten wir ja schon mal das WE 19.-21.10. angepeilt. Im Anschluss wäre ein gemütliches Zusammenhocken wie im letzten Jahr toll - vielleicht auch mal unweit der Milseburg. Ist natürlich alles wetterabhängig.
> 
> 21. geht bei mir leider nicht und der 20. ist derzeit auch unsicher. Daher bin ich fast dafür, auf WE 26.-28.10 auszuweichen. Was meint ihr?



Ich spiele am Freitag (26.10.) um 19.00 Uhr Tischtennis und auch am (Samstag) 27.10., da allerdings schon um 16.00 Uhr, so daß ich nur am Sonntag Zeit hätte. Also stimme ich für den Sonntag . 
Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (9. Oktober 2007)

Der 21.10. ginge bei mir jetzt doch!


----------



## JPS (9. Oktober 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Der 21.10. ginge bei mir jetzt doch!



Das Wochenende 20. und 21.10 würde mir auch deutlich besser passen.

@pitcane
Was macht das Höhenprofil? 

Gruß JPS


----------



## L0cke (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi, komme auch aus dem Lankdreis Fulda genauer gesagt aus Rasdorf, in der Woche bin ich auch mal in Heringen-Philipstal anzutreffen. 

vielleicht trifft man sich mal,

bis danne


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich darf rein theoretisch vom Arzt aus genau ab dem 19. wieder fahren. Dann hab ich aber 4 Wochen Pause hinter mir, also ne Woche später wär mir auf jeden Fall lieber.


----------



## pitcane (10. Oktober 2007)

@flocu
Wär schön, wenn du dabei wärst.

Hier das angekündigte Höhenprofil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (10. Oktober 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Naja, ich darf rein theoretisch vom Arzt aus genau ab dem 19. wieder fahren. Dann hab ich aber 4 Wochen Pause hinter mir, also ne Woche später wär mir auf jeden Fall lieber.



Du brauchst kein Training, Du bist stark genug für uns . Es soll ja auch eine Genußrunde werden - denke ich zumindest.
Und anschließend ein gemütliches Beisammensein.

@pitcane 

hübsches Profil, sieht irgendwie harmloser aus als es war.

Gruß JPS


----------



## vrenchen (11. Oktober 2007)

Euer Profil sieht schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll aus, nicht schlecht!!!!

Das We um den 19. würde mir auch nich mehr so gut passen....26./27.10. wär besser.


----------



## JPS (11. Oktober 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> ...
> Das We um den 19. würde mir auch nich mehr so gut passen....26./27.10. wär besser.



Bei mir leider nicht (siehe mein Post 572), da könnte ich nur am Sonntag den 28.10.07.
Deshalb wäre mir das Wochenende 20. und 21.10. lieber.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (12. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm,

das wird terminlich wohl nicht ganz einfach. Also ginge der 21. oder der 28.10., richtig? Beides Sonntage. Wir können die Tage ja mal festhalten. Tourenmäßig würd ich was planen (oder hat einer von euch schon was im Sinn?) und wir könnten uns auch bei mir noch mal zusammenhocken  , um das Saisonende zu betrauern . Wollen wir wieder grillen  ? Das können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden. Ist ja eh alles vom Wetter abhängig  .

@JPS
Hab grad ein GPS-File für den Eselsweg runtergeladen...


----------



## JPS (18. Oktober 2007)

Keiner meldet sich mehr? Dann wird das, schätze ich mal, wohl an diesem Wochenende nichts mit der Tour  . Zumal uns auch der Wettergott mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit Sonne und entsprechend angenehmen Temperaturen verwöhnen will. Statt Bier gibt's dann Glühwein zum Bratwürstchen  .
Naja, so hat Pitcane auch mehr Zeit eine schöne Tour zu planen und in sein GPS zu zaubern. Und ich kann am Sonntag meinen Frondienst hinter der Theke im Sporthäuschen ableisten  .

@pitcane 
Cool, den Eselsweg können wir dann ja in der neuen Saison in Angriff nehmen. Ich hab noch eine PDF-Wegbeschreibung, die schicke ich Dir mal per Mail.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich glaub es sind alle eingefroren - bei den Temperaturen. Ob das wettertechnisch in diesem Jahr noch mal besser wird? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## Stalko (18. Oktober 2007)

Verena und ich sind wohl, entgegen der eigentlichen Planung, am Wochenende doch in Sparbrod, ständen also auch für 'ne Tour zu Verfügung. Wenn das Wetter passt könnten wir kurzfristig starten. Nächstes Wochenende sind wir auch in der Rhön und hoffen auf gutes Wetter, vielleicht wird 's ja was mit der Tour.


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieses WE unmöglich, nächstes WE sehr gern.
Aber richtet euch nicht nach Halbrhönern (-;


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Also wenns doch nächstes WE wär könnt ich nochn paar andere Halbrhöner fragen - wenns recht is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich denk', dieses WE wird's nix. Ich werd' zwar ne Runde drehen, allerdings laden die Temperaturen nicht unbedingt zu einer Genuss-Tour ein. Wird eher so ne Höhenmetersammeltunnelblickfertigmachtour.

Halbrhöner? Aber nur temporär!? Ja, Ja, frag' nur welche von den Würzburgern. Die waren bisher ja immer ne Bereicherung.


Gibt's denn Wünsche für die Streckenführung?


----------



## JPS (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin gestern auch ne hübsche Runde gefahren. Bis auf die Temperatur waren die Bedingungen klasse; Sonne, kaum Wind, tolle Sicht und kaum was los auf den Wegen. 



pitcane schrieb:


> ... Gibt's denn Wünsche für die Streckenführung?



Von mir aus keine, aber es kann gerne eine unbekannte Strecke sein. Schließlich sollst Du dir ja dein GPS nicht umsonst zugelegt haben  . 

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (21. Oktober 2007)

bin raus, arm is wieder gebrochen


----------



## pitcane (21. Oktober 2007)

@flocu
Wie denn das? Bist du gestürzt?

@JPS
Irgendwie hätt' ich ich auch beser gestern fahren sollen. Heute war das gar nicht so lustig bei 3 Grad und dem ersten Weiss auf der Milseburg.


----------



## Stalko (24. Oktober 2007)

@ flocu: Oh sch...., erzähl mal, was haste denn gemacht? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## pitcane (24. Oktober 2007)

Saisonabschlusstour!

Das Wochenende naht und das Wetter soll ja gar nicht so schlecht werden (siehe unten). 

Ich schlage daher den Sonntag, 28.10., für unsere Saisonabschlusstour vor. Eine möglichst zahlreiche Teilnahme wäre schön. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es sinnvoll wäre den Termin nochmals zu verschieben. Die Bedingungen werden wohl eher schlechter.

Was wollen wir denn für eine Route fahren? 
Vorschläge für die Strecke:

- Gangolfsberg (wie im letzten Jahr und immer wieder schön, wie ich finde)
- Rother Kuppe mit Thüringer Hütte und Franziskusweg (auch sehr schön)
- Teilstrecke des Rhöner Kuppenritts (davon hab' ich nen GPS-Track)
- "Schnuddeltour" von ironman75 per GPS (bin ich noch nicht gefahren)
- Mein Hausrunde mit einigen schönen Pfaden

Wenn wir uns bei mir noch mal zusammenhocken wollen, sollten wir Start und Ende auch bei mir machen. 
Wir können aber auch gerne einen anderen Start- und Endpunkt wählen.

Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr!?

Gruss pitcane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mit sonntag ein problem, werde nicht mitfahren können 
Ich fürchte, ich ich bin für längerfristige Planungen einfach nicht zu gebrauchen...
Tut mir Leid. Aber ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall gaaanz viel Spaß mit super Wetter!


----------



## pitcane (24. Oktober 2007)

vrenchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mit sonntag ein problem, werde nicht mitfahren können
> Ich fürchte, ich ich bin für längerfristige Planungen einfach nicht zu gebrauchen...
> Tut mir Leid. Aber ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall gaaanz viel Spaß mit super Wetter!



Und Samstag ginge auch nicht?


----------



## vrenchen (25. Oktober 2007)

Samstag ginge bei mir ab Mittag (ab13Uhr), da ich erst mit meinen Kidies Trainings mache.


----------



## pitcane (25. Oktober 2007)

@vrenchen.
Samstag wäre aus meiner Sicht auch in Ordnung. Biste denn um 13:00 Uhr mit dem Training fertig oder kannste ab da wirklich losfahren? Start sollten wir dann wohl bei dir in der Nähe machen, oder?

Gibt es denn weitere Teilnehmer für Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## JPS (25. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich kann nur am Sonntag, da ich Samstag Nachmittag (16.00 Uhr) ein Tischtennispunktspiel bestreiten muß. 

@flocu  - Gute Besserung !!!  

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (25. Oktober 2007)

Also mir passt der Sonntag auch besser. Zumal wir uns bei einer Startzeit ab 13:00 Uhr auch nicht mehr ganz so viel vornehmen könnten.

Schade. Mir scheint, dass für Sonntag nicht mehr so wirklich viele Mitfahrer hinzu kommen werden...


----------



## pitcane (26. Oktober 2007)

Keine weiteren Meldungen!?

@JPS
Also Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Brücke in Elters?


----------



## JPS (27. Oktober 2007)

pitcane schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Meldungen!?
> 
> @JPS
> Also Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Brücke in Elters?



Das wird ja fast ein Monolog  

11.00 Uhr an der Brücke ist ok. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## JPS (28. Oktober 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> pitcane schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine weiteren Meldungen!?
> ...



Der Treffpunkt hat sich geändert!
Falls sich noch jemand spontan der Tour anschließen will, ist der neue Startpunkt in Gersfeld am Bahnhof.
Zeit: Zwischen 11.00 Uhr - 11.15 Uhr
Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (28. Oktober 2007)

Treffpunkt kurzfristig geändert:

11:15 Uhr Gersfeld, Hauptbahnhof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (30. Oktober 2007)

Also die Tour am Sonntag war klasse. Ein groÃes Lob und vielen Dank an ironman75  . Er hatte hier ja mal die âSchnuddeltourâ gepostet. Wir sind am Sonntag den kleineren darin enthaltenen Track gefahren (Top OBrunn). Gestartet sind wir von Gersfeld und Ã¼ber Sparbrod, die Schwedenschanze und die Hohe HÃ¶lle 



auf den Track gestoÃen. Wir haben uns dafÃ¼r entschieden den Track im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren, also zuerst die Abfahrt nach Frankenheim, 



dann den Aufstieg zur Ruine Osterburg (sehr schÃ¶n, wird renoviert!?)


 


und weiter Ã¼ber die Kreuzbergschanzen



und den Dreitannenlift zum Gipfelkreuz des Kreuzbergs. Von da gingâs bergab nach Oberwildflecken und schlieÃlich Ã¼ber den Arnsberg 


 
zurÃ¼ck nach Oberweissenbrunn, die Schwedenschanze, Sparbrod und Gersfeld.

HÃ¶henprofil und KartenÃ¼bersicht:


 



Die Tour hatte einen sehr hohen Trailanteil und ein paar sehr sehr knackige Up- und Downhills. 


 

 


Das derart wellige Streckenprofil schlug dann auch schon auf den ersten 20 km mit knapp 1000 hm zu Buche.

WettermÃ¤Ãig war es zeitweise schon recht frisch. Gerade auf dem Kreuzberg war es bedeckt, neblig und kalt.

@ironman75
Wenn du noch so Tracks hast â nur her damit. Wirklich ne tolle Route.  In welche Richtung fÃ¤hrst du sie?

So ich hoffe das bei allen die nicht dabei waren ein bisschen Wehmut aufgekommen ist und das der Bericht flocus Arm schneller heilen lÃ¤sst.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja kurzfristig noch mal ne Gelegenheit fÃ¼r ne gemeinsame Tour.

GruÃ pitcane


----------



## flocu (31. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Runde, seid ihr nur zu zweit gewesen?
Bin grad erst ausm Krankenhaus raus, das mit dem Heilen dauert leider noch |-:


----------



## JPS (31. Oktober 2007)

Wir sind diese hübsche Runde nur zu zweit gefahren,  da sich leider niemand mehr angeschlossen hat. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, war aber zeitweise schon ziemlich hart (oder ich zu weich).

@pitcane Schöne Tourbeschreibung und schöne Bilder, obwohl da die Rampen gar nicht so steil wirken wie sie wirklich waren.

@ flocu
Nochmal Gute Besserung - wie lange wird der Heilungsprozeß voraussichtlich dauern?

Gruß JPS


----------



## ironman75 (2. November 2007)

Hi Pitcane,

danke fürs Kompliment  . Ich fahre die Tour immer in die andere Richtung. An einigen Rampen kann man sich schon die Zähne ausbeißen  ......wenns trocken ist aber mit Glück komplett fahrbar.

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Tourenmappe zusammen zu stellen.....15 Touren habe im Groben schon beieinander.....gerne könnt Ihr die eine oder andere mal testen.

Versuch mich gerade in der Kuppenrhön mal ein bißchen kundig zu fahren....letztens auch mal in der thüringschen Rhön.....klasse Gegend und für mich total neu. Wollte auch mal den Hochrhöner fahren.....ist sicher ein interessanter Abschnitt von SLZ bis zu uns. 

Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja im Gegenzug ein paar nette Touren zukommen lassen. Bis Milseburg/Stellberg kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus.....

Ich habe da noch ne schöne Tour für Euch im Hinterkopf.....die stelle ich mal zusammen und schick sie Dir.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (4. November 2007)

@ironman75
Natürlich können wir Tracks austauschen. Leider bin ich ja erst kurzfristig Besitzer eines GPS. Jahreszeitlich bedingt hab' ich auch noch net so viele Touren abgefahren und somit auch noch nicht so viele Tracks geloggt. Das wird sich aber ändern. Und wenn du ne bestimmte Verbindung oder Tour in meiner Region suchst, kann ich das auch kurzfristig abfahren. 

Mich würden mal die "Schwarzen Berge" interessieren. Haste da was passendes?


----------



## pitcane (6. Januar 2008)

@All
Frohes neues Jahr.

@ironman75
Tut mir leid, dass ich dich kürzlich auf der Waku erst so spät erkannt habe. Hätt' ich mir denken, dass ich einen der drei Biker bei Schnee auf der Kuppe kennen würde. Was seid ihr denn da für ne Tour gefahren?

@JPS
Ich bin am Freitag ne interessante Tour gefahren: Auersburg, Buchschirm, Battenstein, Eberstein. Am Ende der Tour war es schon ziemlich duster und leider hat meine Leuchte dann auch noch schlapp gemacht. Die Strecke ist aber echt gut und bei der Milseburg auch noch problemlos um den ein oder anderen Trail zu erweitern.


----------



## ironman75 (7. Januar 2008)

@pitcane

Dir auch ein frohes Neues Jahr!

Das Wetter war bei der Tour echt super! Wir sind einen Teil der Rennstrecke Sparbrod gefahren bis zur Nalle (Hohe Geis) dann über Altenfeld hoch bis Rabennest - Guckaisee - Wakuppe und über Schwedenwall zurück nach Owb.

Hier war übrigens mein Kumpel (Teampartner von Sparbrod) aus Riedenberg dabei. Demnächst starten wir ne Trailtour durch die Schwarzen Berge. Ich werde die Tour aufzeichnen oder willst Du gleich mitfahren? Eigentlich sollte die Tour schon zwischen den Jahren sein....ich habe mich aber bei einer anderen Tour erkältet.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (7. Januar 2008)

ironman75 schrieb:


> @pitcane
> 
> Demnächst starten wir ne Trailtour durch die Schwarzen Berge. Ich werde die Tour aufzeichnen oder willst Du gleich mitfahren?
> Gruß Ironman



...klar will ich mitfahren. Sag mir doch bitte kurz voher Bescheid und dann versuch' ich es mir einzurichten.


----------



## JPS (24. Januar 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @All
> Frohes neues Jahr.



Das wünsche ich auch noch allen ! (Ist noch nicht zu spät, oder?)



pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Ich bin am Freitag ne interessante Tour gefahren: Auersburg, Buchschirm, Battenstein, Eberstein. Am Ende der Tour war es schon ziemlich duster und leider hat meine Leuchte dann auch noch schlapp gemacht. Die Strecke ist aber echt gut und bei der Milseburg auch noch problemlos um den ein oder anderen Trail zu erweitern.



Das hört sich gut an und wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird können wir die Tour ja mal in Angriff nehmen. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern. Pünktlich zu Frühlingsbeginn haben wir in die Rhön noch mal einen Wintereinbruch bekommen. Bin heute auf der Waku Ski gefahren. Die Pistenverhältnisse sind ganz passabel, allerdings rücken jetzt schon wieder zahlreiche Städter an, so dass die Wartezeiten an den Liften steigen und die Panorama-Piste (als einzige präpariert) wohl schnell zusammengeschoben sein dürfte. Mal sehen, wenn übers WE noch Schnee dazu kommt, werd' ich noch mal hochfahren.

Aber das is ja hier kein Ski-Forum...

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir die Seitenwand an meinem vorderen Nobby-Nic aufgeschlitzt. Den neuen Reifen hab ich schon. Muss nur noch montiert werden und dann bin ich jederzeit bereit für die ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.

Auf meiner to-do-Liste für dieses Jahr habe ich folgendes notiert:

- Radvierer (Neuhof, Elters, Kothen, Mackenzell)
- Kuppenritt
- Geroda
- Eselweg oder Rhön-Rennsteig
- Karwendelrunde oder Wettersteinrunde
- Biathlon in Sparbrod
und bei gutem Saisonverlauf vielleicht noch die Marathons 
- Keiler
- Biebergemünd

So, schlagt euch die Bäuche noch mal richtig voll, bevor die Saison dann endgültig startet.


----------



## JPS (22. März 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> ... Auf meiner to-do-Liste für dieses Jahr habe ich folgendes notiert:
> 
> - Radvierer (Neuhof, Elters, Kothen, Mackenzell)
> - Kuppenritt
> ...



Schöne Liste!

Eselsweg und/oder Rhön-Rennsteig will ich dieses Jahr auch unbedingt fahren. 
Radvierer, Geroda, und Sparbrod sind obligatorisch.
Und vielleicht die Veranstaltung in Machtlos-Ronshausen (WaldhessenPur), die soll wirklich gut sein.

Ob der Kuppenritt dieses Jahr klappt, hängt davon ab, wie ich dieses Mal Külsheim überstehe. Ich schätze, da muß ich noch ein bißchen besser trainieren.
Der Radvierer in Elters und der Keiler liegen übrigens auf einem Termin (03.08.08).

Ebenfalls schöne Ostern und viele Grüße JPS


----------



## JPS (22. März 2008)

So, und hier mal eine kleine Terminübersicht.




20.04.08 - Sonntag - *Gilserberg* - Kellerwald-Bikemarathon - MTB 

03.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Sturm auf den Vulkan - MTB

10.05.08 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- MTB (neu)

11.05.08 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - MTB (neu)

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Machtlos (Ronshausen)* - Waldhessen - Pur 2008 - MTB

08.06.08 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB 

15.06.08 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB

22.06.08 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB

29.06.08 - Sonntag - *Frammersbach* - Spessart-Bike Marathon - MTB

19.07.08 - Samstag - *Külsheim* - Külsheimer 12-Stunden MTB-Rennen- MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB 

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Wombach (Lohr am Main)* - Keiler-Bike Marathon - MTB 

17.08.08 - Sonntag - *Zierenberg* - Mountainbike-Marathon Zierenberg - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Biebergemünd-Roßbach* - biebergrund-bike-marathon - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB

31.08.08 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB

13.09.08 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB

20.09.08 - Samstag - *Schotten* - Bergzeitfahren auf den Vulkan - Zeitfahren - Straße

21.09.08 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB

05.10.08 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße

07.12.08 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB



Gruß JPS


----------



## ironman75 (22. März 2008)

Servus,

da habt Ihr Euch ja einiges vorgenommen. Wir wollen Ende April den Rennsteig fahren. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. 

Rhön-Rennsteig kommt dann wieder im September (zum 7. mal). Eselsweg haben wir auch schon einmal versucht...wurden aber in Heigenbrücken von einem Defekt gestoppt. Wird dieses Jahr aber sicher nachgeholt. 

Sparbrod steht natürlich auch wieder auf meiner Liste.  

Im Mai sind wir in Mittenwald für 4 Tage.....

und statt Alpencross steht dieses Jahr eine Mount Blanc Umrundung an.

Die "Schwarze Berge" Tour steht natürlich noch aus....ich geb rechtzeitig bescheid.

Heute waren wir bei uns am Lift (Arnsberg)...die Bedingungen und der Betrieb waren annehmbar....heute Nachmittag sind wir dann Schneeschuh gewandert....macht wirklich Spaß.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## seven-secrets (22. März 2008)

Hallo JPS,

danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. Absolut brauchbarer Beitrag.

Schöne Osterfeiertage mit geilem MTB-Schnee (oder auch Matsch)

So, jetzt muss ich aber Schluss machen und den Baum noch schmücken...


----------



## pitcane (24. März 2008)

@JPS

in der tat ein toller beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (24. März 2008)

Hi JPS, habe mich durchgehangelt, ist irgendwie ein "verdeckter" Pfad zu diesem Lokalforum! Wie jedes Jahr sind es einige Terminüberschneidungen: Keiler vs. Elters, Kühlsheim-Kuppenritt, Geroda zw. 2Läufen, und der Moppedurlaub ab dem 31.08-17.09. macht auch einiges nicht möglich.
aber trotzdem: schöne Liste! VW


----------



## pitcane (13. April 2008)

hi,

ich war heut mit dem bike auf der waku. da ist doch noch erstaunlich viel restschnee anzutreffen. ist jemand kürzlich durchs rote moor gefahren. ich vermute mal da liegt auch noch viel schnee. der wird da ja immer gewalzt und gespurt und bleibt daher oft sehr lange liegen.

 >>> hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser <<<


----------



## JPS (13. April 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> >>> hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser <<<



Diesem Wunsch kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

(Geroda hat jetzt übrigens die Streckendaten der Droohdeseldour auf der Homepage.)

Gruß JPS


----------



## connor768 (25. April 2008)

Hallo,
lang lang ist es her, das ich hier war. Ich glaube 2006 oder so.

Das Wetter scheint ja tatsächlich an diesem WE brauchbar zu werden.
Endlich mal wieder biken,  ohne wie das Michelin-Männchen eingepackt zu sein.

Die Liste ist von JPS ist echt prima. Zeigt sie doch , das bei uns einiges los ist.

Ich hätte da noch einen Termin für die Multitalente unter euch:

31.05.08 1.Alpintriathlon des Alpenvereins Fulda
             Klettern, Mountainbike und Berglauf als Einzel oder 
             Teamwettbewerb

             Infos: http://www.dav-fulda.de


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (26. April 2008)

und wenn ich das auch noch erwähnen darf : Am 10. August findet der Drei-Länder-Lauf am Dreiländereck statt.
weitere Infos 

www.tegut.com


----------



## Stalko (28. April 2008)

Erstmal Servus an alle!

Wie schaut 's denn bei euch kommendes Wochenende aus, sollten wir es schaffen eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt hinzubekommen? 

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald.

Steffen


----------



## pitcane (29. April 2008)

@connor
zugegeben der alpintriathlon ist schon irgendwie reizvoll. vom klettern hab ich halt keine ahnung aber das könnte man wohl zuvor auch üben. haste dir mal den gps track zur mtb-strecke angesehen? ich kenn die strecke da sind schon ein paar ordentlich steigungen drin.

zieht jemand die teilnahme in erwägung?

@stalko
also am 1. mai kann ich nicht - zumal der dieses jahr auch vatertag   ist. am 2. muss ich mich dann meist etwas schonen, aber am 3. oder 4. mai eine tour fahren, das wäre mir schon recht. 

ich schlage sonntag vormittag vor.


----------



## connor768 (30. April 2008)

Hallo pitcane,

Also ich ziehe die Teilnahme am Alpinthriathlon schon in Erwägung.
Als Einzelkämpfer. Allerdings habe ich das gleiche Problem wie du.
ICH KANN NICHT KLETTERN!! 

Einmal üben wird es nicht bringen und so werde ich wohl mit ordentlichem Zeitrückstand aufs Rad steigen. Was soll's, wenn die Supercracks(Triathlon, Iron Man(Girl)) die ich so kenne, mitmachen dann ist das Ergbnis eh klar.
Für die ist die Veranstaltung, wie für uns die Kniebeugen nach dem Aufstehen.

Es zählt nur: mitmachen, ankommen.


----------



## pitcane (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab die tolle Liste von JPS mal um zwei Termine ergänzt...




20.04.08 - Sonntag - *Gilserberg* - Kellerwald-Bikemarathon - MTB 

03.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Sturm auf den Vulkan - MTB

10.05.08 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- MTB (neu)

11.05.08 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - MTB (neu)

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Machtlos (Ronshausen)* - Waldhessen - Pur 2008 - MTB

31.05.08 - Samstag - *Steinwand* - 1. Alpintriathlon des DAV Sektion Fulda - MTB <<<NEU>>>

08.06.08 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB 

15.06.08 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB

21.06.08 - Samstag - *Gersfeld* -2. MTB-Marathon in Gersfeld - MTB <<<NEU>>>

22.06.08 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB

29.06.08 - Sonntag - *Frammersbach* - Spessart-Bike Marathon - MTB

19.07.08 - Samstag - *Külsheim* - Külsheimer 12-Stunden MTB-Rennen- MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB 

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Wombach (Lohr am Main)* - Keiler-Bike Marathon - MTB 

17.08.08 - Sonntag - *Zierenberg* - Mountainbike-Marathon Zierenberg - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Biebergemünd-Roßbach* - biebergrund-bike-marathon - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB

31.08.08 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB

13.09.08 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB

20.09.08 - Samstag - *Schotten* - Bergzeitfahren auf den Vulkan - Zeitfahren - Straße

21.09.08 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB

05.10.08 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße

07.12.08 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB


----------



## JPS (2. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> ...
> also am 1. mai kann ich nicht - zumal der dieses jahr auch vatertag   ist. am 2. muss ich mich dann meist etwas schonen, aber am 3. oder 4. mai eine tour fahren, das wäre mir schon recht.
> 
> ich schlage sonntag vormittag vor.



Lust habe ich schon auf eine Rhöntour, aber im Moment zickt mein Knie etwas rum (man wird halt nicht jünger  ). Ich müßte leider kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahren kann oder nicht. 

Wer würde denn am Sonntag alles mitfahren? Wie soll die Tour aussehen (Länge, Profil, Startpunkt und -zeit)?

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (3. Mai 2008)

JPS schrieb:


> Wer würde denn am Sonntag alles mitfahren? Wie soll die Tour aussehen (Länge, Profil, Startpunkt und -zeit)?
> 
> Gruß JPS



Keine Ahnung. 

Schon komisch; Stalko schlägt ne Tour vor und rührt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## JPS (3. Mai 2008)

Ich probier heute mal ne kleine Runde um zu sehen, was meine Knochen dazu sagen. 
Heute Abend (ab ca. 21.00 Uhr) schaue ich noch mal hier rein.

@pitcane
Falls keiner sonst fährt, was hast Du geplant?

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (3. Mai 2008)

@JPS

ich werd dann wohl nur ne kleine tour am vormittag drehen.


----------



## Stalko (3. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Schon komisch; Stalko schlägt ne Tour vor und rührt sich nicht mehr.



Sorry, die letzten beiden Tage waren wir zum "holzmachen" im Wald, ist wider Erwarten 'ne bissl größere Aktion geworden, bin keinen Meter Rad gefahren und ich war auch nicht mehr am PC.

Ich wollte mal hören wie es bei euch aussieht. Leider ist für morgen auch schon einiges angesagt, so dass ich garnich weiß inwieweit wir zum Radfahren kommen, wir wollten aber wenigstens 'ne kleine Runde drehen. Schlagt mal was vor, vielleicht schließen wir uns dann an.

Gruß


----------



## connor768 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
war das letztes WE abtrünnig-> im Odenwald zum biken. Die Locals dort haben unzählige Singletrails in den Wald gebaut. Wir sind immer 400hm irgendwo hochgefahren und einen Singletrail wieder runter. Mit allem Drum und dran, Anlieger, Kicker, Drops, Highspeed Slalom usw. Ich kriege das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, obwohl man meine 130mm Federweg etwas mitleidig belächelt hat. Aber Rhöner sind hart und brauchen kein Downhillsofa! Nur mein Bike braucht jetzt einen neuen Steuersatz.


Wo sind eigentlich die Singletrails in der Rhön? Fragt ein Unwissender. 
Ich kenne nur einen, der mit den Odenwaldtrails vergleichbar wäre.
Volkersberg-Brückenau.

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Stalko (5. Mai 2008)

@ pitcane: In der Terminübersicht ist ein Fehler, der 9. Rhöner Mountainbike-Team-Biathlon in Sparbrod findet dieses Jahr am 20.09. statt.


----------



## pitcane (6. Mai 2008)

@Stalko



20.04.08 - Sonntag - *Gilserberg* - Kellerwald-Bikemarathon - MTB 

03.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Sturm auf den Vulkan - MTB

10.05.08 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- MTB (neu)

11.05.08 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - MTB (neu)

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB

18.05.08 - Sonntag - *Machtlos (Ronshausen)* - Waldhessen - Pur 2008 - MTB

31.05.08 - Samstag - *Steinwand* - 1. Alpintriathlon des DAV Sektion Fulda - MTB <<<NEU>>>

08.06.08 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB 

15.06.08 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB

21.06.08 - Samstag - *Gersfeld* -2. MTB-Marathon in Gersfeld - MTB <<<NEU>>>

22.06.08 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB

29.06.08 - Sonntag - *Frammersbach* - Spessart-Bike Marathon - MTB

19.07.08 - Samstag - *Külsheim* - Külsheimer 12-Stunden MTB-Rennen- MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB

20.07.08 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB 

03.08.08 - Sonntag - *Wombach (Lohr am Main)* - Keiler-Bike Marathon - MTB 

17.08.08 - Sonntag - *Zierenberg* - Mountainbike-Marathon Zierenberg - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Biebergemünd-Roßbach* - biebergrund-bike-marathon - MTB

24.08.08 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB

31.08.08 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB

20.09.08 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB

20.09.08 - Samstag - *Schotten* - Bergzeitfahren auf den Vulkan - Zeitfahren - Straße

21.09.08 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB

05.10.08 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße

07.12.08 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB


@connor

in der tat, im odenwald gibt's reichlich trails. aber auch die rhön hat da einiges zu bieten. die sind halt nur etwas zerstreut und zumeist nicht bestandteil des mtb-routennetzes. da wären zum beispiel die trailorgie rund um die milseburg, der never-ending-trail vom kreuzberg nach schönau, von der wasserkuppe nach abtsroda und einiges mehr...


----------



## Pimperjack (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, wir kennen uns noch nicht, beobachtet euch aber schon länger ;-). Fahrt Ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag in Bimbach die MTB Strecke?


----------



## connor768 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bekomme am kommende WE Besuch und wir wollten evtl. die große MTB Runde machen. Allerdings sind mir die Termine nicht ganz eindeutig.

Findet die MTB Runde an beiden Tagen statt?
Oder die kleine am 10. und die große am 11.05.
Die HP von RSC-Bimbach gibt das irgendwie nicht her
Wer weiß da genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimperjack (6. Mai 2008)

Also, in der Regel kann man beide Strecken an beiden Tagen fahren. Am Anfang laufen die kleine und die große parallel, die kleine macht dann irgendwann eine Abzweigung.


----------



## pirat00 (6. Mai 2008)

da kann ich wohl genaueres sagen:
also die mtb strecken sind an beiden tagen ausgeschildert.


----------



## connor768 (6. Mai 2008)

@pirat00
danke für die Info. Ich bin gerade bei der Tourenplanung fürs kommende WE. Ich denke die große Runde wäre ein sehr guter Auftakt.


----------



## flocu (9. Mai 2008)

Servus Rhöner (-;
Eine Pfingsttour wird von Würzburger Seite dieses Jahr leider nix. Stattdessen könnten wir uns nächste Woche in der Mitte treffen:

Ein Bekannter von mir will kommende Woche am Samstag eine Trailtour bei Hammelburg fahren. Der Mann ist genau so ein Trailsüchtling wie wir, ich wette die Tour wird interessant.
Ich werde versuchen da mitzufahren, zumal ich in der Gegend noch nie unterwegs war.
(Infos)


Allerspätestens im Juli kommen wir auch wieder in die Rhön.

Schönen Gruß,
Flo


----------



## JPS (9. Mai 2008)

Pimperjack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wir kennen uns noch nicht, beobachtet euch aber schon länger ;-). Fahrt Ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag in Bimbach die MTB Strecke?



Ich werde am Samstag auf die MTB-Strecke gehen. Starten werde ich wahrscheinlich zwischen 9:30 und 10:00 Uhr. 

@flocu - Viel Spaß bei Deiner Trailtour und bis demnächst mal wieder in der Rhön.

Gruß JPS


----------



## Stalko (9. Mai 2008)

Pimperjack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wir kennen uns noch nicht, beobachtet euch aber schon länger ;-). Fahrt Ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag in Bimbach die MTB Strecke?



Ich werde den (Rennrad-) Marathon fahren, ist Sonntag noch wer in Bimbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

meine Freundin und ich starten morgen in Bad Salzungen. Wir wollen uns einmal am Hochrhöner versuchen. Viele Teile der Strecke kennen wir bereits. Die Thüringsche Rhön ist uns aber noch teilweise nicht bekannt.

Wir werden die Kuppenrhönvariante wählen...dh. viele Höhenmeter. Mal sehen wie weit wir morgen kommen. Geschlafen wird dann irgendwo in einem Gasthaus.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (10. Mai 2008)

@jps
bimbach werd' ich net fahren. aber wir sollten mal wieder ne gemeinsame runde drehen.

@stalko
rennrad? *VERRÄTER * 

@flocu
hammelburg hört sich gut an. ich denk' drüber nach - natürlich nur, wenn ihr mich mitnehmen würdet. und wehe ihr kommt nicht in die rhön. ein highlight des jahres wäre dahin.
ne hammelburg geht doch nicht. das ist ja am 17.! da muss ich an der steinwand ein bisserl klettern üben...

@ironman
hochrhöner wollt ich auch schon mal fahren. haste den gps track?
was macht eigentlich die tour in den schwarzen bergen?

@all
am montag frühs will ich mal die besagten schwarzen berge erkunden. kommt wer mit?


----------



## ironman75 (11. Mai 2008)

@Pitcane

sind den Hochrhöner gestern von Oberweissenbrunn bis Bad Salzungen gefahren. Wollten zuerst in Dermbach übernachten, waren aber noch zeitig dran und sind dann bis zum Ende gefahren. Es war sehr heftig  . Eine super Strecke mit hohen Trail-Wiesenanteil. Absolut empfehlenswert.
Heute werde ich das Rad mal nicht anrühren....nach 9,5Std reine Sattelzeit gestern  

Der Hochrhönertrack hängt an.

Hast Du Dir schon einmal die Lola Montez Tour aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin angeschaut bzw. gefahren. Soll auch ne super Tour sein. Diese wollte ich die nächste Zeit unbedingt mal fahren. Hab mal die Beschreibung angehängt. Wenn jemand diese Tour schon einmal gefahren ist...kann er ja mal berichten. Soll einen hohen Trailanteil haben.

Tja und nun zu unserer Schwarzen Berge Tour. Der Guide (mein Teampartner von Sparbrod) ist gerade im Prüfungsstress. Er hat Ende Mai Meisterprüfung. Wir werden die Tour nachholen...allerdings erst im Juni.
Kleiner Tip: Es gibt von Riedenberg einen sehr schönen Up bzw. Downhill zum Berghaus Rhön. Mit einem schwarzen Doppeldreieck gekennzeichnet (siehe Wanderkarte)

Gruß Oliver


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2008)

Wer auf ner Tour bei Bad Salzungen nen Schlafplatz braucht, meine WG hat noch Betten frei  
@ Pitcane, Schwarze Berge? wo ist das denn?

@all wer kommt alles nach Machtlos/Ronshausen?


----------



## pitcane (11. Mai 2008)

@ironman

die lola-montez-tour hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. ich dachte immer die ist recht identisch mit der kothener radvierer-tour. ist sie nicht? wie auch immer; die kothener radvierer-tour hat jedenfalls einen hohen trailanteil.  

die schwarzen berge müssen morgen wohl doch ohne mich auskommen. meine kleine musste sich mehrfach übergeben. ich glaub da gibts die nacht und morgen reichlich zu tun...

@L0cke

die schwarzen berg befinden sich in der rhön. südlich des kreuzberges.


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @ironman
> 
> @L0cke
> 
> die schwarzen berg befinden sich in der rhön. südlich des kreuzberges.



Na da weiß ich ja wo die sind, da war ich schon


Was mit grad so einfällt im Web wird die Röhn mit ihren Radwegen als CC lastig beschrieben, nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das nicht so, was haltet ihr davon wenn wir mal alle Trails und Touren übersichtlich in einen Fred zusammenfassen, ich würde dann Hünfeld-Eiterfel-Rasdorf und Umgebung bis Bad Salzungen machen.


----------



## connor768 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich sitze auch gerade über der Lola-Montez Tour und habe ebenfalls den Eindruck, das sie in weiten Teilen mit dem Radvierer-Kothen übereinstimmt.

Ich wollte mal einen GPS-Track daraus machen. Eigentlich heute! Aber gestern zu lang gefeiert.

War jemand auf der MTB Tour vom RSC Bimbach?
Wir sind die lange Runde am Sa. gefahren, laut Auskunft des 2. Kontrollpunktes waren es nur 34 Biker! Gestern war sicherlich mehr los.
Ich war echt überrascht, ne nette Tour mit einigen schnellen Abfahrten und schönen Aussichten. Das hatte ich in dem "flachen" Land so nicht erwartet.

GPS-Tour: Schwarze Berge: http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de/Schwarze-Berge.92.0.html


----------



## connor768 (12. Mai 2008)

@ironman75
habe ich glatt übersehen, du hast ja schon einen GPS-Track gemacht, echt super, dann kann ich die Tour doch noch heute angehen. Mit Roadbook und Karte dauert es sicher ein paar Stunden länger

Cooles Höhenprofil!!


----------



## pirat00 (12. Mai 2008)

connor768 schrieb:


> War jemand auf der MTB Tour vom RSC Bimbach?
> Wir sind die lange Runde am Sa. gefahren, laut Auskunft des 2. Kontrollpunktes waren es nur 34 Biker! Gestern war sicherlich mehr los.
> Ich war echt überrascht, ne nette Tour mit einigen schnellen Abfahrten und schönen Aussichten. Das hatte ich in dem "flachen" Land so nicht erwartet.



sooo... da kann ich dann wohl mal mehr dazu sagen  
samstag war die beteiligung auf den mtb-strecken wirklich etwas wenig aber sonntag dafür dann echt richtig gut, bei strahlendem sonnenschein gingen knapp 160 starter auf die strecke. 
insgesamt waren es dann ca. 230 starter... 

fürs erste mal denke ich ganz ok und nächstes jahr kann man das ganze ja noch steigern.

markus


----------



## Crowbar (19. Mai 2008)

Servus, 
war auch in Bimbach unterwegs binn aber nur die kleine MTB gefahren, weil ich an dem Wochenende schon so viel auf dem Buckel hatte.

Super Tip ist in Fulda der Florenberg, da gibt es verdammt viele Trails. kann man eig in jede gute Runde einbauen, wenn man um Fulda unterwegs ist.

Gruß
Crowbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (23. Mai 2008)

Wer startet am Sonntag, 15.06.2008, in Geroda?


----------



## Pimperjack (23. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wer startet am Sonntag, 15.06.2008, in Geroda?



Ich habe es mir zumindestens fest vorgenommen


----------



## L0cke (23. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wer startet am Sonntag, 15.06.2008, in Geroda?



Wie es aussieht kann ich nicht kommen, da mir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit fehlt 

Gegenfrage, wer war alles in Machtlos am Start, auser mir?


----------



## JPS (27. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wer startet am Sonntag, 15.06.2008, in Geroda?



Ich möchte da auf jeden Fall starten, die Strecken waren bisher immer sehr schön.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (27. Mai 2008)

@L0cke
Mitfahrgelegenheit? Von wo kommste denn?

@JPS
Wollen wir zusammen fahren? Bei mir könnte allerdings was dazwischen kommen, da ich am Vortag erst aus dem Urlaub komme...

@Pimperjack
Wann willste denn starten?


----------



## L0cke (28. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Mitfahrgelegenheit? Von wo kommste denn?



Mich könntest du von Phillipsthal, Rasdorf oder Hünfeld evtl auch von Fulda mitnehmen


----------



## Speeketze-VW (29. Mai 2008)

hi, der Markus(RSC Bimbach) und meinereiner(LT Speeketze) waren auch in Machtlos, leider ging bei mir durch eine vorangegangene Magen/Darmgeschicht hier nur die 37er Runde, und auch nicht so wie ich sie dachte....


----------



## JPS (29. Mai 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Wollen wir zusammen fahren? Bei mir könnte allerdings was dazwischen kommen, da ich am Vortag erst aus dem Urlaub komme...



Klar könne wir zusammen fahren; wird ja auch langsam Zeit für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (2. Juni 2008)

@L0cke
Hmm, dass liegt alles nicht so unbedingt auf meinem Weg. Da ich auch erst am Vortag aus dem Urlaub komme kann ich dir da leider nichts versprechen.


@JPS
Okay. Ich meld' mich dann kruzfristig bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (2. Juni 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Hmm, dass liegt alles nicht so unbedingt auf meinem Weg. Da ich auch erst am Vortag aus dem Urlaub komme kann ich dir da leider nichts versprechen.



Ok, wenn nicht , ist es auch nicht sooo schlimm, wir werden sehen, wo kommst du ungefähr her?

p.s. Hilders und Tann habe ich vergessen 

p.s.2. viel Spaß im urlaub, kommts Bike mit?


----------



## Pimperjack (6. Juni 2008)

@Pitcane

Hatte vor so gegen 9 Uhr zu starten. Aber wir können ja uns alles auf eine Uhrzeit einigen.


----------



## pitcane (6. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt, ich kann nicht fest zusagen. ich komme erst am vortag aus dem urlaub. ich werd dann wegen der startzeit kurz hier reinschauen. angesichts der anfahrtsstrecke wäre ich eher für 9:30 h??


----------



## L0cke (6. Juni 2008)

pitcane, was liegt denn ungefähr auf deinen weg?


----------



## pitcane (7. Juni 2008)

...ach ja, fulda wäre machbar.


----------



## cassandra (9. Juni 2008)

Für gemeinsame MTB Fahrten oder sonstige Radtouren suche ich 37 J m nr aus Fulda oder Landkreis sportlich radfahrende Begleitung m/w für feierabendliche Touren.
Bin 37 m nr aus Künzell und besitze ein canyon MTB sowie ein Tourenrad.
Würde mich auf Antwort und gemeinsamme Touren freuen.
mail [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimperjack (10. Juni 2008)

cassandra schrieb:


> Für gemeinsame MTB Fahrten oder sonstige Radtouren suche ich 37 J m nr aus Fulda oder Landkreis sportlich radfahrende Begleitung m/w für feierabendliche Touren.
> Bin 37 m nr aus Künzell und besitze ein canyon MTB sowie ein Tourenrad.
> Würde mich auf Antwort und gemeinsamme Touren freuen.
> mail [email protected]



Hi Cassandra,
fahre bei meinen ausfahrten oft durch Künzell. Da könnte man sich ja mal treffen. Wieviel km fährst du denn so?
Grüße Pimperjack


----------



## seven-secrets (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Cassandra,

wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mit uns (1 bis 6 Fahrer/in) Feierabend- und Wochendtouren ab Künzell starten. Wir haben ein paar hübsche Trails in der näheren Umgebung, fahren aber auch CC zu schönen Zielen in der Rhön. Bist du ortskundig? Wir sind zwischen 44 und 53, fahren Specialized, Stevens, Arrow, Liteville, Red Bull und sind auch im Cyclocross-Bereich gerne unterwegs. Da würde dein Tourenrad evtl. dazu passen. MTB-Strecken zwischen 30 und 50 km, Cyclo zwischen 40 und 100 km. Wir sind auf alle Fälle anpassungsfähig.

Bis gleich...


----------



## Pimperjack (10. Juni 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Cassandra,
> 
> wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mit uns (1 bis 6 Fahrer/in) Feierabend- und Wochendtouren ab Künzell starten. Wir haben ein paar hübsche Trails in der näheren Umgebung, fahren aber auch CC zu schönen Zielen in der Rhön. Bist du ortskundig? Wir sind zwischen 44 und 53, fahren Specialist, Stevens, Arrow, Liteville, Red Bull und sind auch im Cyclocross-Bereich gerne unterwegs. Da würde dein Tourenrad evtl. dazu passen. MTB-Strecken zwischen 30 und 50 km, Cyclo zwischen 40 und 100 km. Wir sind auf alle Fälle anpassungsfähig.
> 
> Bis gleich...



Hi seven-secrets,
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen. Bin 35 und fahre Cannondale. Fahre halt nur MTB. Aber auch immer so um die 50 Km.


----------



## connor768 (10. Juni 2008)

Nächstes Wochenende MTB-Tour vom DAV Fulda 

Titel: MTB-Tour: Von Fulda in die Schwarzen Berge
Startdatum: 15 Juni
Startzeit: 06:00
Endzeit: 18:00
Beschreibung: 

Lange MTB-Tagestour, quer durch die hessische und bayerische Rhön
Dauer: ca. 120 km/2000 Hm
Tourencharakter: herrliche Landschaft, Tour erfordert viel Kondition, technisch z. T. sehr anspruchsvoll
Treffen: 6.00 Uhr Parkplatz Milseburg-Radweg, Götzenhof
Leitung: Manuela Plescher, Telefon (06 61) 3806855
Bedingungen: Helmpflicht, ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke, gegebenenfalls Wäsche zum Wechseln

www.dav-fulda.de


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Cassandra, hallo Pimperjack,

wir freuen uns über jede/jeden, die/der mit uns mitbiken möchte. Gibt es Tage, die Ihr bevorzugt? Um welche Uhrzeit startet Ihr normalerweise? Wir machen uns so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr auf die Pedale. Gelegentlich gehen wir auch Moonshinebiken! Was wir sonst noch so drehen findet Ihr z. B. auf http://www.bike-sight.de

Bis gleich...


----------



## connor768 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo seven_secrets,
habe mir gerade mal deine Website angeschaut! 

Ihr wart auch mit Alps auf Transalp Tour. Wir waren 2005 auf gleicher Tour mit Alps unterwegs. Hatte uns so gut gefallen, das wir 2006 gleich noch einen AC gemacht haben. Der hieß damals Transalp Vital, klingt aber etwas nach Herztonikum. Deshalb ist er jetzt als Transalp Engadin im Programm. Diese
Tour(Imst-Comer See) kann ich nur empfehlen. Sehr viel hochalpines Gelände, traumhafte Aussichten und das ohne gleich 12.000hm + fahren zu müssen. 

Ein paar Eindrücke
http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de/Transalp-2006.99.0.html

Vieleicht sieht man sich auf der DAV Tour am So.
P.S. Falls dann kein Schnee liegt!


----------



## flocu (12. Juni 2008)

Wie schautsn aus mit ner Rhöntour am 21./22.?


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo connor768,

die Seite ist die eines Freundes, der die Tour mitgefahren ist. Meine (http://www.detlefschuhmann.de) lässt sich über diese Tour weniger aus. Stephan hat das ja ganz toll dargestellt. Die Tour werden wir übrigens am 22.06.08 wiederholen. Nächtes Jahr soll dann der Level etwas angehoben werden und im Herbst gehts wie im letzten Jahr wieder in die Zugspitzarena. (Cube-Hotel in Biberwier) DAV am Sonntag ist ne gute Idee und Schnee hält uns auch nicht ab. Informative Seite hast du da übrigens erstellt, Lob - Lob

Grüße und bis gleich


----------



## connor768 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo pitcane
Die Videos vom Alpintriathlon sind fertig. Vorallem im ersten Video bist du beim Klettern gut im Bild.

Guckst du hier:
http://www.dav-fulda.de/Alpintriathlon.56.0.html


----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Wie schautsn aus mit ner Rhöntour am 21./22.?



am 21. ist der marathon in gersfeld. wollt ihr da mitfahren? am 22. könnten wir dann noch was andres fahren. da ist zwar auch die tour vom radvierer in neuhof aber auf die bin ich diesen jahr nich so scharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2008)

connor768 schrieb:


> Hallo pitcane
> Die Videos vom Alpintriathlon sind fertig. Vorallem im ersten Video bist du beim Klettern gut im Bild.
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.dav-fulda.de/Alpintriathlon.56.0.html




ja ich hab's gesehen. 

unverkennbar, dass der da auf dem film nicht an diese wand gehört....


----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2008)

connor768 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende MTB-Tour vom DAV Fulda
> 
> Titel: MTB-Tour: Von Fulda in die Schwarzen Berge
> Startdatum: 15 Juni
> ...




hört sich echt gut an. aber am sonntag ist auch die tour in geroda (schwarze berge). und da wollt ich schon die ganze zeit mal mitfahren.


----------



## pitcane (13. Juni 2008)

@jps

wann wollen wir in geroda starten?


----------



## JPS (14. Juni 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @jps
> 
> wann wollen wir in geroda starten?



Startzeit laut Homepage der Droohdeseldour: (MTB) von 07:30  bis 11:00 Uhr;  Kontrollschluss  14:30 Uhr

_Ich schlage mal 10:30 Uhr vor._

Wer startet denn sonst noch in Geroda?

Gruß JPS


----------



## L0cke (14. Juni 2008)

@ pitcane, ich komme nicht mit, hab leider schnupfen und husten

@all, wünsche euch viel spaß und auch viel erfolg


----------



## pitcane (15. Juni 2008)

nun,

geroda war nicht gerade der brüller. die strecke ging deutlich zu lasten von asphalt und waldautobahn. streckenweise war es wirklich eine schande so schöne höhenmeter an asphalt zu verschwenden. von den ausgewiesenen 70 km und 1750 hm schlugen bei meinem hac am ende nur 65 km und 1450 hm zu buche. mein garmin zeigte 64 km und 1460 hm. ich hab die streckenführung eben auch nochmal mit der tourskizze verglichen. wir haben da nix ausgelassen. naja vielleicht haben die die tour mit nem sextant geplant. 

die strecke wurde nach auskunft von locals wegen einiger beschwerden im letzten jahr "entschärft". und tatsächlich da sind doch so ein paar heinis mit trekkingrädern unterwegs gewesen. können se ja ruhig machen, dann müssen se halt auch damit leben, dass net alles fahrbar ist und net am ende auch noch maulen . mir war die droohdeseldour so jedenfalls keine reise nach geroda wert. schade, schade, schade...

positiv anzumerken waren die verpflegung und die organisation. an den points gab es ausreichend getränke, äpfel, bananen und müsli-riegel. alles war appetitlich angerichtet und schwamm in keiner braunen soße wie beispielsweise die äpfel beim radvierer in neuhof :kotz:. die beschilderung war 1a und nicht zu verbessern. hilft leider alles nix, wenn sich hinsichtlich der streckenführung nichts ändert war es meine erste und letzte droohdeseldour!

@connor
wie war die fahrt in die schwarzen berge?


----------



## Pimperjack (16. Juni 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Cassandra, hallo Pimperjack,
> 
> wir freuen uns über jede/jeden, die/der mit uns mitbiken möchte. Gibt es Tage, die Ihr bevorzugt? Um welche Uhrzeit startet Ihr normalerweise? Wir machen uns so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr auf die Pedale. Gelegentlich gehen wir auch Moonshinebiken! Was wir sonst noch so drehen findet Ihr z. B. auf http://www.bike-sight.de
> 
> Bis gleich...



Hi Seven-Secrets, normalerweise bin ich immer Montags und Freitags unterwegs und dann auch so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr.

2 Alpenüberquerrungen hab ich auch schon gemacht. 2004 Transalp Light und 2005 Transalp Swiss, jeweils mit Alps, ist hier ja schon ein begriff. 
Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der Spass am Biken hat. Man brauch sich wirklich um nichts zu kümmern. Nur Treten muß man selbst. "grins".

Tja, Geroda war für mich ins Wassergefallen. Hatte seit Mittwochabend total die Erkältung. Wirklich toll, hab mich sehr gefreut.

Melde euch mal wegen einer tour.


----------



## seven-secrets (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Pimperjack, hallo Cassandra,

diese Woche wird es für ne gemeinsame Ausfahr zu knapp. Samstag geht es ja schon in die Alpen für eine Woche. Aber danach gehen wir mal was gemeinsam an. Freitags ist o.k., aber eigentlich auch sonst jeder Tag. Macht einfach mal einen konkreten Vorschlag. An Pimperjack noch gute Besserung, gute Preise, Ratiopharm. 
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, bring ich euch etwas Gardasee mit, kann man immer mal gebrauchen...


----------



## Lanzelot (18. Juni 2008)

Servus,

vor einiger Zeit gabs mal in der MB die sog. "Lola Montez" Tour.
Hat zufällig jemand das Roadbook und/oder einen GPS Track für diese Tour ?

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (18. Juni 2008)

Download hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/8/0207_GPS_Rhoen_GPX_199.zip


----------



## Lanzelot (18. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Link, aber das ist sie leider nicht.

Gruss


----------



## ironman75 (18. Juni 2008)

sorry:

dann guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917&page=26

Gruß Ironman


----------



## pitcane (20. Juni 2008)

der marathon in gersfeld entfällt leider für mich . ich hab mich irgendwie erkältet - wahrscheinlich beim lesen von L0cke's beitrag angesteckt. 

ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich am sonntag in neuhof starten kann, wünsche aber allen teilnehmern viel spass.


----------



## JPS (20. Juni 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> der marathon in gersfeld entfällt leider für mich . ich hab mich irgendwie erkältet - wahrscheinlich beim lesen von L0cke's beitrag angesteckt.
> 
> ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich am sonntag in neuhof starten kann, wünsche aber allen teilnehmern viel spass.



Erkältung pünktlich zum Sommeranfang, Du machst Sachen  - Gute Besserung !!!
_(Oder sind es noch Depressionen von der Droohdeseldour - ... ob ich das je wieder gut machen kann? ) _

In Gersfeld werde ich nicht starten, aber in Neuhof gehe ich auf die Strecke. 
Fährt da noch wer?

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (3. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand kurzfristig Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag Lust auf ne Ausfahrt in der Rhön? Werde an beiden Tagen nem Kumpel n bissl die Rhön zeigen. Ich hoff ich find das Kloster Kreuzberg noch nach so langer Abstinenz (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Hat jemand kurzfristig Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag Lust auf ne Ausfahrt in der Rhön? Werde an beiden Tagen nem Kumpel n bissl die Rhön zeigen. Ich hoff ich find das Kloster Kreuzberg noch nach so langer Abstinenz (-;



Hi,

heute wirds bei mir nix, aber Samstag ne schöne Tour durch die Rhön wär schon was. 
Was hast Du denn für den Samstag geplant (Strecke, Startpunkt und -zeit, Dauer)?

Gruß JPS 

@ pitcane

Wieder fit?


----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2008)

Für den Samstag was Milseburg lastiges. Ich muss mich gleich nomma mit meinem Begleiter besprechen und schreibe dann den aktuellen Stand. Das "Problem" ist, daß wir vermutlich am Kreuzberg übernachten werden, Kloster oder Neustädter Haus. Ich schreib gleich nomma Genaueres


----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2008)

Also wir werden mit Schlafsack und Isomatte draußen pennen, wo wiss mer noch net. Startpunkt wird heute Schönau sein und damit auch Endpunkt morgen. Meine Handy Nr. ist 0176/24376393. 
Am Besten Du rufst heut Abend mal an, dann machen wir nen Treffpunkt morgen früh aus. Grobe Runde ist Schönau, Oberelsbach, Heidelstein, Wasserkuppe, Milseburg, Poppenhausen, Wasserkuppe, Himmeldunk, Kreuzberg, Schönau. Wie weit wir da heute kommen, k.a.!


----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> ... Also wir werden mit Schlafsack und Isomatte draußen pennen ...



Wenn ihr draußen pennt, nehmt Autan oder ähnliches mit, sonst fressen Euch die Mücken und Bremsen auf. 

Ich melde mich dann heute Abend. Vielleicht steigt ja pitcane (oder der ein oder andere Mitleser) noch mit ein.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (4. Juli 2008)

shit!

da tut sich mal wieder was im forum und ich kriegs erst so spät mit. am samstag hab ich leider keine zeit. ich wünsch euch aber viel spass.

irgendwie läuft das mit den rhöntouren dieses jahr deutlich schleppender.


----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> ... irgendwie läuft das mit den rhöntouren dieses jahr deutlich schleppender.



Da ist was Wahres dran. Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?

Ich rufe flocu morgen früh noch mal an und versuche sie dann auf ihrer Tour zu treffen, fahre ein Stück mit und klinke mich dann wieder aus. 
Mal sehen, ob ihre Schlafsäcke für diese Nacht wirklich warm genug sind. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (5. Juli 2008)

War arschkalt, 6° statt lauer Sommernacht. Ohne Lagerfeuer wär das mit unsern Sommerschlafsäcken nicht gegangen. Selbst dann wars noch kühl, trotz aller Kleidungsstücke am Körper. Naja, ne kühle Erfahrung auf jeden Fall (-;

@Pitcane:
Sorry, war ne sehr kurzfristige Aktion. Nächste Gelegenheit ist auch erst 2. Augustwoche. Evt.

Wie schauts denn eigtl. mal mit einem Besuch in Wü aus? Würd euch gern mal die schönsten Trails hier zeigen!


----------



## Speeketze-VW (6. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich hat das mit eurer Tour geklappt, bin heute und gestern die ersten proberündchen mit dem neuen Bike gefahren (inges. nur 50km), habe auch die steigfähigkeit getestet (20%) auf meinem alten Trail (ursprünglicher Proforst wanderweg) den ich vorher mit Hund begutachtet habe. Fr. ist Radausflug mit JUMO geplant. Sa. mal sehen, würde gerne nach Altenschlirf, 24h Traktorrennen ansehen, da macht ne Feuerwehr Mannschaft von uns mit.


----------



## SPYSHOT (6. Juli 2008)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat das mit eurer Tour geklappt, bin heute und gestern die ersten proberündchen mit dem neuen Bike gefahren (inges. nur 50km), habe auch die steigfähigkeit getestet (20%) auf meinem alten Trail (ursprünglicher Proforst wanderweg) den ich vorher mit Hund begutachtet habe. Fr. ist Radausflug mit JUMO geplant. Sa. mal sehen, würde gerne nach Altenschlirf, 24h Traktorrennen ansehen, da macht ne Feuerwehr Mannschaft von uns mit.



Hi Volk,

welches neue Bike ??? Das AMS ???

Gruß, Christian


----------



## Pimperjack (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
hab da ein technischen Problem. Habe auf meinem Cannondale die HS33 drauf. Nun beim Bremsen mit der Hinterradbremse klopft und schlägt das Hinterrad als hätte ich ne "acht" hinten. Aber das Rad läuft völlig gerade kein "eiern" festzustellen. Auch habe ich kein spiel in der Narbe festgestellt. Sollte ich vielleicht mal die Belege wechseln?
Grüße Pimperjack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Pimperjack,

bevor du die Belege wechselst, so sie denn überhaupt verschlissen sind, solltest du Belege und Felgen gründlich reinigen. Überprüfe auch unbedingt den festen Sitz der HS33, es hört sich für mich so an, als sei der Brakebooster lose. Wenn nichts hilft, fahr abends mal an meiner Garage in Künzell vorbei. Adresse gebe ich dir gerne.


----------



## Pimperjack (7. Juli 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Pimperjack,
> 
> bevor du die Belege wechselst, so sie denn überhaupt verschlissen sind, solltest du Belege und Felgen gründlich reinigen. Überprüfe auch unbedingt den festen Sitz der HS33, es hört sich für mich so an, als sei der Brakebooster lose. Wenn nichts hilft, fahr abends mal an meiner Garage in Künzell vorbei. Adresse gebe ich dir gerne.



Hi seven-secrets,
das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. Gibt die Adresse kurz durch. Bei Gelegenheit fahr ich mal vorbei. Dann könne wir auch mal babbeln wegen ne Ausfahrt.
Bis dann.
Pimperjack


----------



## pitcane (14. Juli 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn eigtl. mal mit einem Besuch in Wü aus? Würd euch gern mal die schönsten Trails hier zeigen!



Ich habe jetzt Urlaub. Trails in WÜ - wär schon ne interessante Angelegenheit. Am Mi gehts erst ma in die Zugspitzarena zum Biken. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermaßen. Wer fährt denn am Sonntag den Kuppenritt? Ich werd wohl nicht können, da ich Samstag erst von Ehrwald wieder komme und So nicht gleich wieder frei bekomme . Den Kuppenritt würd ich aber gern nächste Woche mal während der Woche per GPS nachfahren. Den Track hab' ich schon. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## flocu (14. Juli 2008)

Nachfahren klingt nach ner guten Alternative! Nach Külsheim 12h am Sa wär Kuppenritt evt. doch n bissl viel. JPS ist da sicher ähnlicher Meinung.


----------



## seven-secrets (14. Juli 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Urlaub. Trails in WÜ - wär schon ne interessante Angelegenheit. Am Mi gehts erst ma in die Zugspitzarena zum Biken. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermaßen. Wer fährt denn am Sonntag den Kuppenritt? Ich werd wohl nicht können, da ich Samstag erst von Ehrwald wieder komme und So nicht gleich wieder frei bekomme . Den Kuppenritt würd ich aber gern nächste Woche mal während der Woche per GPS nachfahren. Den Track hab' ich schon. Kommt wer mit?



Hallo Pitcane,

für die Zugspitzarena solltest Du auf alle Fälle was Warmes einpacken. Dramatisch, was sich da beim Extremlauf abgespielt hat. Ich war vor 3 Wochen in Ehrwald, dort hat unser Alpencross begonnen. Das Wetter war toll. Welches Hotel hast Du gebucht? Schon mal im Cube in Biberwier logiert? Nette Anlage und auch günstig.
Wünsche Dir sonnige Tage, nette Leute und many nice Trails.


----------



## JPS (14. Juli 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> ... Den Kuppenritt würd ich aber gern nächste Woche mal während der Woche per GPS nachfahren. Den Track hab' ich schon. Kommt wer mit?





flocu schrieb:


> Nachfahren klingt nach ner guten Alternative! Nach Külsheim 12h am Sa wär Kuppenritt evt. doch n bissl viel. JPS ist da sicher ähnlicher Meinung.



He Flocu, Du willst Dich doch nicht drücken? 

Aber im Ernst, erst mal will ich Külsheim überstehen und dann sehe ich weiter. Die Idee, die Strecke so mal abzufahren ist schon mal gut, kommt halt auch auf den Tag an, ob ich teilnehmen kann oder nicht.

@pitcane  Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Höhenmeter bei Deinem Kurzurlaub.


Aber noch ne andere Frage, fährt irgendwer von Euch den Keiler mit? Da war ich noch nie und es ist bestimmt ganz witzig.

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (15. Juli 2008)

Keiler hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, auch wenn ich nen Tag vorher erst vom AlpenX zurückkomme. Bis diesen Freitag läuft die Voranmeldung.
Witzig ists sehr wohl!


----------



## pitcane (15. Juli 2008)

@seven-secrets
ja, was warmes hab ich dabei. das wetter soll aber ganz passabel werden. ich logiere im schönruh. das cube kenn ich auch, allerdings nur von außen.

@jps/flocu
keiler, weiß ich noch net. wohl eher nicht. das passt mir mal wieder terminlich nicht so richtig. und mit nachmeldegebühr ist es mir dann zu teuer.

hat jemand nächste woche urlaub und zeit den kuppenritt zu fahren? ich schlage mal dienstag vor.


----------



## flocu (15. Juli 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> hat jemand nächste woche urlaub und zeit den kuppenritt zu fahren? ich schlage mal dienstag vor.



meld, meld!
Würd evt. auch noch Besuch mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (15. Juli 2008)

schön,

bring dir fränkischen pferdelungen ruhig mit.

weitere mitfahrer?


----------



## tutterchen (16. Juli 2008)

wenn ich die wettervorschau ansehe graust es mir schon vor sonntag. geplant war der 220er marathon beim kuppenritt, angekündigt sind max. 17°C und 66% regenrisiko, uuaaaahhhhh


----------



## Speeketze-VW (18. Juli 2008)

Cube Hotel Bieberwir??Ist doch Nagelneu, erst mitte 2007 eröffnet, das wollte ich in 2009 auch mal probieren zur Vorbereitung eines Alpen-X! ist es empfehlenswert? irgendwie abgespacet diese Anlagen..
mfg VW


----------



## Speeketze-VW (18. Juli 2008)

Hi JPS, erstmal bei dir ist Daumendrücken angesagt für Kühlsheim!! Keiler bin ich gemeldet, wie du auf die Lange - hoffentlich bereu ichs net..  Kuppenritt ist für Sonntag fest eingeplant, mit ein paar Leutchens vom RBX, schöne Strecke (90km MTB), gute Vorbereitung für Wombach! adios


----------



## JPS (21. Juli 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> hat jemand nächste woche urlaub und zeit den kuppenritt zu fahren? ich schlage mal dienstag vor.





flocu schrieb:


> meld, meld!
> Würd evt. auch noch Besuch mitbringen



Also, ich habe leider am Dienstag für die Kuppenritt - Tour keine Zeit, unter der Woche ist es eh schlecht. Am Wochenende wäre ich aber sofort dabei.

@flocu

Wie sieht's bei Dir aus, bist Du und Dein Rad wieder fit?

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (21. Juli 2008)

Bin noch am Wunden lecken, kann also wegen Dienstag noch nix sagen. Aber eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, das dacht ich mir schon. Das Wetter soll ja eh net so toll werden. An den nächsten beiden Wochenenden hab ich leider keine Zeit.

Das wird dieses Jahr wirklich schwierig mit den Forumstouren. Hoffentlich bekommen wir wenigstens eine Tour hin.


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2008)

Das wird scho noch was, spätestens im goldenen Herbst.


----------



## Speeketze-VW (22. Juli 2008)

Na vielleicht klappts ja mit ner Runde in Elters, die altbekannte Ochsentour, nachher noch ein Bierchen genießen und den Sonntagnachmittag ausklingen lassen. Der MTB-Biathlon Sparbrod soll ja erst am 20.09. sein, da bin ich vom Moppedurlaub wieder retoure und muß den Urlaubsspeck abbauen. bis die Tage morgens am Radweg..


----------



## seven-secrets (23. Juli 2008)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> Cube Hotel Bieberwir??Ist doch Nagelneu, erst mitte 2007 eröffnet, das wollte ich in 2009 auch mal probieren zur Vorbereitung eines Alpen-X! ist es empfehlenswert? irgendwie abgespacet diese Anlagen..
> mfg VW



Hallo Speeketze-VW,

Cube ist 'ne nette Anlage, außerhalb der Saison sehr günstig, tolles Ambiente und ganz wichtig: unzählige Strecken direkt vor der Haustüre, ob hoch zum Fernpass und weiter zum Fernsteinschloss, Rund um den Daniel etc. - für jeden Geschmack was dabei.

Werde ich dieses Jahr sicherlich wieder für 'ne Woche buchen...


----------



## L0cke (2. August 2008)

hi, der radvierer in mackenzell ist kein marathon mit zeitmessung usw, eher eine rundfahrt oder?


----------



## seven-secrets (3. August 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> hi, der radvierer in mackenzell ist kein marathon mit zeitmessung usw, eher eine rundfahrt oder?



Hallo L0cke,

es handelt sich dabei um eine "Derwegistdasziel"-Veranstaltung. Keine Zeitmessung, ankommen ist die einzige Herausforderung.

Jetzt noch was in eigener Sache: Hat jemand 'ne MTB-Route von Schlüchtern nach Fulda? Wir fahren am 16. und 17.08. den Eselsweg von Miltenberg nach Schlüchtern und ich möchte den Rest der Strecke nach FD nicht unbedingt auf 'nem Radweg abdemmeln.

Schon mal herzlichen Dank vorab für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## L0cke (3. August 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo L0cke,
> 
> es handelt sich dabei um eine "Derwegistdasziel"-Veranstaltung. Keine Zeitmessung, ankommen ist die einzige Herausforderung.




ok, danke, also wie beim dreiländerlauf.


----------



## pitcane (7. August 2008)

Fährt denn jemand am Sonntag die Ochsentour?


----------



## JPS (7. August 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand am Sonntag die Ochsentour?



Sofern es kein Unwetter gibt (wonach es laut Wetterbericht bisher nicht aussieht), werde ich starten. 

@ pitcane

Hast Du nicht Lust beim biebergrund-bike-marathon am 24. August 2008 mitzufahren? Jetzt wo ich den "Keiler" überstanden habe, würde ich mir den Marathon auch noch antun. 


Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (7. August 2008)

ja den bbm wollt ich eigentlich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (8. August 2008)

@ pitcane

Wann willst Du denn in Elters starten?

Gruß JPS


----------



## JPS (9. August 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand am Sonntag die Ochsentour?





JPS schrieb:


> @ pitcane
> 
> Wann willst Du denn in Elters starten?



So, wir treffen uns um 9:15 Uhr in Elters.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (20. August 2008)

Wer fährt den Marathon am Sonntag in Biebergemünd? 

@JPS
Wann willste denn losfahren?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. August 2008)

Leider keine Zeit dafür, ein Feuerwehrfest hindert mich daran, hier bin ich nicht als Gast, sondern als helfendes Vereinsmitglied....incl. Ehrung für 25Jahre Durchhalten   viel Erfolg&Spaß !


----------



## JPS (20. August 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Wann willste denn losfahren?



Die Startnummernausgabe am Sonntag ist laut Ausschreibung bzw. Programm von 07:00 - 8:00 Uhr, also sollten wir am Besten bis 8:00 Uhr da sein.

Fahrzeit laut Google-Maps von mir ca. 50 Minuten. Ich würde mal 7:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Fulda vorschlagen.

Gruß JPS 

@ Speeketze-VW 
Viel Spaß und trink ein oder zwei Bier für mich mit.


----------



## pitcane (21. August 2008)

@JPS

Na da böte sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft an. Kriegen wir bei dir zwei Räder rein?


----------



## flocu (21. August 2008)

Ich bin ach am Start. Ne Saison ohne Atzborn geht gar net!
Mit Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich aber höchstens während dem Rennen dienen (-;

Freu mich scho, bis dann!


----------



## JPS (21. August 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> 
> Na da böte sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft an. Kriegen wir bei dir zwei Räder rein?



Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.



flocu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Start. Ne Saison ohne Azborn geht gar net!
> Mit Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich aber höchstens während dem Rennen dienen (-;
> 
> Freu mich scho, bis dann!



Welche Strecke fährst Du denn? 

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (22. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Mit Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich aber höchstens während dem Rennen dienen (-;



Na da musst du dich aber anstrengen. Ich starte nämlich 30 Minuten vor dir !


Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch nach der Quälerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (22. August 2008)

Nene, ich starte um 9:30 auf die 60er. Lang und kurz sind mir zu hart.
Ich schätze der Jens gibt sich die lange, gell?


----------



## JPS (22. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Nene, ich starte um 9:30 auf die 60er. Lang und kurz sind mir zu hart.
> Ich schätze der Jens gibt sich die lange, gell?



Du hättest Hellseher werden sollen.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (29. August 2008)

Wie schauts denn im September/Oktober mit ner Rhön Tagestour aus? Wegen mir gern auch 2 Tage am Stück. Der Steff wär für einen Tag auch dabei und ich hätt noch n paar andere interessierte Würzburger.

Bei mir gehts (noch) jedes WoE außer:
6./7.9. [Wiesthal Marathon]
20./21.9. [Odenwald Marathon]


----------



## JPS (30. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn im September/Oktober mit ner Rhön Tagestour aus? Wegen mir gern auch 2 Tage am Stück. Der Steff wär für einen Tag auch dabei und ich hätt noch n paar andere interessierte Würzburger.
> 
> Bei mir gehts (noch) jedes WoE außer:
> 6./7.9. [Wiesthal Marathon]
> 20./21.9. [Odenwald Marathon]



Bis auf den 20.09. und 21.09. wäre mir jedes Wochenende recht. 
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja doch noch eine schöne Rhöntour auf die Beine gestellt.  

Fährt jemand morgen in Kothen beim Radvierer? 
Falls ich die Party heute Abend halbwegs im grünen Bereich durchstehe werde ich starten, allerdings nicht vor 10:00 Uhr. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## L0cke (31. August 2008)

JPS schrieb:


> Bis auf den 20.09. und 21.09. wäre mir jedes Wochenende recht.
> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja doch noch eine schöne Rhöntour auf die Beine gestellt.
> 
> Fährt jemand morgen in Kothen beim Radvierer?
> ...



Ich werde evtl vor Ort sein, wenn ich den Lastkahn bekomme , wann willst du starten?


----------



## pitcane (1. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn im September/Oktober mit ner Rhön Tagestour aus? Wegen mir gern auch 2 Tage am Stück. Der Steff wär für einen Tag auch dabei und ich hätt noch n paar andere interessierte Würzburger.
> 
> Bei mir gehts (noch) jedes WoE außer:
> 6./7.9. [Wiesthal Marathon]
> 20./21.9. [Odenwald Marathon]



Na dann fassen wir doch mal das WE 13./14. ins Auge. 

Wegen mir können es auch 2 Tage sein. Das muss ich aber erst mit meiner Chefin besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (1. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Na dann fassen wir doch mal das WE 13./14. ins Auge.
> 
> Wegen mir können es auch 2 Tage sein. Das muss ich aber erst mit meiner Chefin besprechen.



Servus aus Sparbrod (bzw. Marburg  )

Verena und ich sind seit diesem Wochenende von unserem Dolomitencross zurück, war seeeehr schön.

Bislang liegt, soweit ich 's grad überschauen kann, auch bei uns am 13./14. nichts an, so dass wir, wenn's passt, auch gerne mitfahren

Sieht man sich denn am 20. in Sparbrod?

LG
Steffen


----------



## pitcane (2. September 2008)

Sparbrod ist fest eingeplant!

Wär schön wenn es bei euch mit der Rhöntour klappen würde.


----------



## laleso (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand zufällig den GPS-Track der Kothener 60km MTB-Strecke zur Hand, habe leider vergessen die Aufzeichnung zu starten...


----------



## Stalko (2. September 2008)

Verena hat hier auch schon 'nen kleinen Bericht von unserem Urlaub reingesetzt, wer mag kann ja mal lesen:

http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=27859


----------



## JPS (3. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Na dann fassen wir doch mal das WE 13./14. ins Auge.
> 
> Wegen mir können es auch 2 Tage sein. Das muss ich aber erst mit meiner Chefin besprechen.



13.09. / 14.09. passt bei mir. Wäre schön, wenn das klappen würde.

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (3. September 2008)

Juchui! Ich wär dabei!


----------



## pitcane (4. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Juchui! Ich wär dabei!




Na dann hoffen wir mal auf brauchbares Wetter.

Tourenvorschläge oder -wünsche?


----------



## pitcane (4. September 2008)

Stalko schrieb:


> Verena hat hier auch schon 'nen kleinen Bericht von unserem Urlaub reingesetzt, wer mag kann ja mal lesen:
> 
> http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=27859



Toller Bericht und super Fotos!


----------



## flocu (4. September 2008)

Einen Tag bayerische Seite mit Kreuzbergabfahrt nach Schönau, einen Tag hessische mit Milseburg? Ich hätte auch nix dagegen mal zum Guckaipass zu fahren, da solls schö sein. Oder "Osterburg" zwischen OBBrunn und Bischofsheim wurde mir als trailreich empfohlen, kennt das einer?
Für Sa bring ich den Steff und noch nen Vereinskollegen mit, mal schauen ob sich noch welche für So finden.


----------



## pitcane (6. September 2008)

Ja!

Ich hab da noch so nen GPS-Track von Ironman. Kreuzberg, Feuerberg, Basaltsee und und und.... Die Strecke orientiert sich am Kuppenritt hat 66 km und ca. 1700 hm 

Starten könnten wir in Gersfeld oder O-Brunn. Bei Start Gersfeld würden wir wohl die 2000 hm knacken.

Für die Milseburgtour gibts zahlreiche Varianten. Da kann ich mich nicht so richtig entscheiden. Vielleicht was traillastiges mit Start in Hofbieber (oder direkt bei mir). Wären 40 km und ca. 1300 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (6. September 2008)

Traillastig ist gut aber Waku muss schon mitgenommen werden, sonst isses net rhönig genug (-;
Von den Fahrdaten wäre ja nochn bissl Raum für ne Erweiterung Richtung Waku, oder geht das net so gut?


Meine Meinung zum ersten Tag:

Muss-Liste:

Basaltsee -> Heidelstein -> Moorrundweg
Neustädter Haus -> Schönau

Kann-Liste:

Feuerberg
Guckaipass -> Wildflecken
Osterburg
Himmeldunk (kann auf Trail ab der DAV Bergbundhütte umfahren werden)

Ich weiß, die Muss Liste schränkt sehr ein. Am ehesten würd ich noch auf die Abfahrt nach Schönau verzichten, so schön flowig sie auch sein mag. Auf die offenenen Fernen zwischen Basaltsee und Heidelstein zu verzichten ist dagegen unmöglich und genauso gehts mir mit dem Moorrundweg.


----------



## pitcane (7. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Traillastig ist gut aber Waku muss schon mitgenommen werden, sonst isses net rhönig genug (-;
> Von den Fahrdaten wäre ja nochn bissl Raum für ne Erweiterung Richtung Waku, oder geht das net so gut?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja typisch Pilger. Kommen ins gelobte Land und haben gleich ne ganze Liste dabei, was sie abhaken müssen. 

Iss aber kein Problem. Deine Muss-Liste und - bis auf die Osterburg - auch die Kann-Liste ist der genannten Tour enthalten.

Rhönig ist natürlich relativ. Ne Erweiterung Richtung Waku geht immer. Allerdings wird das dann wieder ne tagesfüllende Tour und das ist dann schlecht für meine Argumentation ob ich nun ein oder zwei Tage mitfahren kann. Das steht nämlich noch nicht fest. Wir verhandeln noch über die Höhe der Ablöse - und die sehe ich grad deutlich steigen.  Mal schauen...


----------



## Stalko (7. September 2008)

@ pitcane: Danke für das Lob, so kann man wenigstens einen kleinen Eindurck von unserer Tour bekommen, wenn 's auch sehr schwer war von den vielen Bildern einige wenige auszuwählen 

@ flocu: Der von dir angesprochene Pass heißt Gucka*S*pass (nicht Guckaipass  )
und ist quasi die Verbindung zwischen Kreuz- und Feuerberg. Vom Parkplatz am Fuße des Kreuzberg kann man auf den Wanderweg zum Feuerberg gelangen: Ist aber eigentlich nicht sooooo besonders reizvoll.

Osterburg ist OK, wir sind bisher einmal dort gewesen und über den breiten Wirtschaftsweg zur Ruine aufgestiegen. Die Ruine wird momentan saniert, sieht also ein wenig chaotisch-baustellig aus da oben.
Die Abfahrt Richtung Obrunn über 'nen Wanderweg war ok, aber auch nicht besondes interessant. Wir sind dann an den Arnsbergliften rausgekommen und weiter Richtung Hessen, möglicherweise gibts von der Osterburg aber noch andere Wege, vielleicht in Richtung  der Sprungschanzen?!

Verena und ich werden wohl nur einen der beiden Tage mitfahren. Wenn die Tourplanung steht sagt mal bescheid, wir steigen dann irgendwie mit ein.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2008)

hey ich seh das Topic grad zum ersten Mal. Also wenn ihr noch wo fahren wollt ne schöne Tour - wenn auch nicht lange - ist Mackenzell (der letzte Teil des Radvierers) >> www.radvierer.de    bin da letztes Jahr mitgefahren und die haben wirklich sau schöne Trails ausgepackt. Ist halt so gemacht, dass man auch problemlos mit nem Treckingbike lang kommt also weiß ich nicht obs euch so gelegen ist oder ob ihrs schwerer mögt. Ach ja, in Biebergrund war ich auch am Start  Heute in Wiesthal totaler Misttag naja. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Mackenzell, ich bin ja immer zu erkennen an der dürren Figur und dem orangen Trikot


----------



## pitcane (8. September 2008)

Die Runde in Mackenzell kennen wir natürlich. Ist normalerweise jedes Jahr auf der "Muss-Liste".

unter 70 kg mit Bike - das werd' ich niemals mehr erreichen --- selbst dann nicht, wenn ich ne Carbon-Kette montieren würde.


----------



## flocu (8. September 2008)

Man vergebe mir den Guckaipass, ich bin halt doch n Rhön Noob!

@NoBseHz:
Schade mit deiner Panne gestern. Ich glaub wir hätten uns sonst gesehen auf der Strecke. Beim Keiler und BBM hatteste anscheinend mehr Erfolg, nice!

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat würd ich fürn ersten Tag wieder Schönau am Sportplatz als Start vorschlagen. Das hat sich bewährt und so können wir hintenraus entscheiden, ob wir den Himmeldunk, den Gucka*s*pass->Wildflecken Trail und/oder die Osterburg von OBBrunn aus mitnehmen (als Schleife jeweils). Ein Radler am Kreuzberg wär dann auch eher drin.

Am Sa würd ich gern vier Würzburger mitbringen und am So zwei bis drei (Steff weiß es noch net genau). Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung? Die sind alle sehr nett!


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2008)

ich wohn hier in Riedenberg, direkt auf dem Weg von der A7 zum Kreuzberg. Hört sich gut an, was ihr hier so zusammenradelt, vielleicht bekomm ich es ja auch nochmal auf die Reihe mich irgendwo einzureihen bloß mit dem Auto erst wohin zu fahren und dann ne Runde drehen das is für mich problematischer als gleich und nur mit dem Rad  (hab ja selbst noch kein Auto ). Ich verfolg einfach mal den Threat hier und wenn ihr ne Runde macht die hier in der Nähe vorbei kommt dann schreib ich mal an und schließ mich gern an


----------



## seven-secrets (9. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand einen Link zur Strecke des Chevrolet-MTB-Hessencups? Ich komme außer zur Anmeldung an keine Infos.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## pitcane (9. September 2008)

Treffen in Schönau ist in Ordnung. Uhrzeit? Eher früh, wir ham ja ganz schön was vor. 9:00 Uhr?

Bei mir wird's wohl nur am Sa klappen.

@seven-secrets
Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (9. September 2008)

Ich hab ne hübsche Tour (130km/3100hm) gebastelt. Sie beinhaltet leider relativ viel Straße. Ausgangspunkt ist Riedenberg, von hier aus gehts über Straße, Forstweg und Steilanstieg auf den Farnsberg und dann von dort über das Würzburger Haus zur Kissinger Hütte. Dann schön den alten Bikepark mitnehmen und die 4km Anstieg zum Kloster Kreuzberg. Dann von hier aus die geile Abfahrt nach Haselbach (endet dann in der Kniebreche). Über den Radweg gehts nach Oberweißenbrunn. Von hier aus gehts über Schotterpiste und Wiesentrail auf die Würzburger Hütte auf dem Himmeldunkberg, ab zum Roten Moor und fast ohne Höhenverlust auf die Wasserkuppe (durch den Wald). Von hier geht es über den Eubeberg auf nem sehr schönen Trial (nicht runter fallen, sonst kaputt ^^) wieder runter. Unten gehts über Straße bis nach Gersfeld und von hier über nen Schotteranstieg oder alternativ über eine kaum befahrene Straße hoch zur Ebersburg. Von der Ebersburg der schöne Trail/Waldweg bis nach Schmalnau. Da gehts dann auf einen Radweg bis nach Motten. Hinter Motten gehts über Straße den Berg hoch, runter nach Speicherz und da durch den Wald hoch nach Volkers. Von Volkers gehts den suuuupergeilen Trail ins Staatsbad. Von hier aus klettert man dann die letzten Höhenmeter über Waldautobahn und oben über knackigen Trail hoch zum Dreistelzturm. Von da an gehts noch über Straße und teilweise Wald bis nach Schönderling und Schondra. Dann gehts von Schondra auf dem Weg der Trans-Germany nach Schildeck und wieder hoch zum Farnsberg. Dann gönnt man sich was leckeres am Berghaus Rhön zur Belohnung und rollt anschließend gemütlich nach Riedenberg. Die Tour ist in 7 Stunden zu schaffen. Wenn jemand Intresse hat können wir die gerne fahren, ansonsten kenn ich im Sinntal viele Wege/Trails. Bevor ich mich da irgendwo anschließ, einfach mal bei mir melden


----------



## steff-vw (10. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Wir verhandeln noch über die Höhe der Ablöse - und die sehe ich grad deutlich steigen.  Mal schauen...



Geht mir noch genau so?
Kinder sind verschachert und die Ablöse für die shopping-Tour ist noch nicht festgelegt.

Ich denk mal ich werde das ganze Wo-ende dabei sein. Es Wetter soll sich ja halten. 

Moorrundweg muß schon sein. Auch die Abfahrt an dem kleinen Wasserfall. war eigentlich ganz net. Aber pitcane wird schon wieder nen guten Guide machen.  

Am Sonntag sollten wir ja auch am Nachmittag ein Ende finden. Muß ja auch noch heim fahren und die Kinder wieder von der Oma holen.
Freu mich aber trotzdem drauf.

Bis dann.
Gruß Steff


----------



## seven-secrets (10. September 2008)

@ NoBseHz

Tolle Tour die du da zusammengestellt hast. Gibt es darüber auch schon GPS-Daten? Ich kenne mich im bayerischen Teil der Strecke leider nicht so gut aus.


----------



## NoBseHz (10. September 2008)

ne GPS-Daten gibts davon keine, das is ne Mischung aus Wanderwegen, Singletrails und Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃen und was weiÃ ich  ich hab halt so ziemlich meine Wege reingebaut, die ich kenn.
Als Kulinarische Tipps fallen mir noch ein: Auf dem Hinweg zur Wasserkuppe am Roten Moor ne Lammbratwurst fÃ¼r 2â¬ reinfahren - sehr delikat!! Schmeckt weniger nach Lamm (RhÃ¶ner Lamm is ziemlich mager) als nach gut GewÃ¼rzt. Dann vor den letzten 5km noch am Berghaus ne gute Teufelspizza fÃ¼r 5,50â¬ oder Ã¤hnliches futtern.


----------



## pitcane (10. September 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Auf dem Hinweg zur Wasserkuppe am Roten Moor ne Lammbratwurst für 2 reinfahren - sehr delikat!! Schmeckt weniger nach Lamm (Rhöner Lamm is ziemlich mager) als nach gut Gewürzt. Dann vor den letzten 5km noch am Berghaus ne gute Teufelspizza für 5,50 oder ähnliches futtern.



Also bei dem was du so alles auf deinen Touren verspeist frag ich mich, wie dein Gewicht zustande kommt


----------



## flocu (10. September 2008)

Also dann *am Sa um 9:00 in Schönau am Sportplatz*!

Wer ist dabei? 
Pitcane, JPS, Stalko, Vreni?

Ich bring mit:
Den Steff, einen Andi und an beiden Tagen jeweils nen andern Tagesgast.

Wenn pitcane am 2. Tag nicht kann ist das natürlich n herber Verlust |-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (11. September 2008)

uiuiui das Wetter soll am Sa gar nicht so gut werden. 
Insgesamt ist die Prognose so wie das Wetter letztes Jahr bei den Rhöntouren war. Wollen wir vielleicht die große Runde auf So verlegen?


----------



## NoBseHz (11. September 2008)

fürs Wetter für Rhöntouren am besten immer auf das Wasserkuppenwetter schauen http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105440.html


----------



## flocu (11. September 2008)

Hessenwetter! Wir fahrn doch in Bayern (-;
Mir wurscht welche Runde wir wann fahren, aber festlegen sollten wirs bald.


----------



## pitcane (12. September 2008)

Na ja - scheint in Osthessen und dem angrenzenden Bayern ja doch nicht so viel Niederschlag geben. Also ich bin für 09:00 Uhr Sportplatz Schönau!!!


@nobsehz
Guter Link. Merk' ich mir.


----------



## seven-secrets (12. September 2008)

MTB-Biathlon Sparbrot

Hallo Gemeinde,

lässt sich die MTB-Biathlonstrecke in Sparbrot mit einem Cyclocross fahren? Wer kennt die Strecke und kann das einschätzen? Ich hab da ne Einladung ein Crosser-Team zu stellen, kenne aber die Strecke überhauptnicht! Lasst mal Eure Meinung hören.


----------



## flocu (12. September 2008)

Also dann wie gehabt um 9:00 in Schönau!


----------



## JPS (12. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Also dann wie gehabt um 9:00 in Schönau!



Alles klar, wir sehen uns um 9.00 Uhr in Schönau am Sportplatz.

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (12. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Also dann wie gehabt um 9:00 in Schönau!



Ja, und vergesst eure Regenschirme nicht.


----------



## Stalko (12. September 2008)

Morgen kommt uns nun doch Einiges dazwischen u.a. wird morgen schon das Zelt in Sparbrod aufgestellt (Zeltverleih hat eben gerade angerufen...gut das wir so spontan sind :-/ ) + Schießwettkampf als "Ersatzschütze". Morgen wirds mit der Biketour also wieder nix. Sonntag haben wir ja noch ne Chance. Vielleicht hängen wir uns spontan an.


----------



## pitcane (13. September 2008)

Morgen Treffpunkt um 9:00 Uhr in Wittges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (13. September 2008)

Bin dabei!

Ich hoffe ich find den Treffpunkt!


----------



## pitcane (13. September 2008)

Noch was zur geplanten Strecke:

Ruine Auersburg, Buchschirm, Battenstein, Ruine Eberstein, Waku, Weiherberg, Oppidum Milseburg, Steinwand, Stellberg, Kugelberg

knapp 70 km und ca. 1600 hm


----------



## JPS (13. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Morgen Treffpunkt um 9:00 Uhr in Wittges!



Alles klar, dann bis 9:00 Uhr in Wittges.

Gruß und gute Nacht.  

JPS


----------



## Artur (14. September 2008)

Die Tour war geil!

Danke nochmal an den Olli für deine Guide Dienste.

Nur wärmer hätt es sein können!
Ich freu mich jetzt auf ne warme Dusche!

lg und cu all!

...Artur!

Ach ja die Bilder will ich haben! Danke!


----------



## pitcane (15. September 2008)

@Artur
Freut mich, wenns dir gefallen hat.

@All
Ich bitte nochmals um Vergebung, dass ich bei der Angabe der Höhenmeter so danben lag. Mein GPS zeigte am Ende 2314 hm. Wo die alle nur herkamen. Wir sind doch nur Trails bergab gefahren, gell Steff .

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle viel Spass bei der Tour und nächstes Jahr klappt es wieder mit nem RhönWE. Nur Rhöner könnten sich etwas zahlreicher beiteiligen .

Mannomann hab ich heut früh schwere Beine.

Ja und die Bilder will ich auch haben...

...und vom Flo brauch ich den Hac-File!


----------



## andreashopfgart (15. September 2008)

So, auch ich hab langsam ausgeschlafen.. Auch nochmal Danke an den Tourenguide und wär auch schön wenn ihr mich in den Fotoverteiler einfügt.
Gruß, Andi


----------



## JPS (15. September 2008)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen; eine schöne Tour durch die Rhön. Aber mit Oli als Guide kann da ja auch nichts schiefgehen.

Und die paar Höhenmeter mehr, die hat man ja kaum gespürt  . 

Ach ja, die Bilder würde ich auch gerne bekommen. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## steff-vw (16. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @All
> Ich bitte nochmals um Vergebung, dass ich bei der Angabe der Höhenmeter so danben lag. Mein GPS zeigte am Ende 2314 hm. Wo die alle nur herkamen. Wir sind doch nur Trails bergab gefahren, gell Steff .



Sers Allerseits.

Also mein GPS hat auch über 2300hm angezeigt. Bei der Auswertung mit gta zeigt das Ding allerdings 2680hm an.
Also stimmt die GPS Auswertung nicht wirklich. 

Foto´s sind in meiner Galerie. Der Track ist leider zu groß zum einstellen. Wenn ihr in wollt, dann schickt mir ne mail.

Die Runde war trotzdem geil, auch wenn der Trailanteil der ersten 1500hm nicht so rosig war. 
Der Guide war allerdings wieder mal spitze.

Gruß Steff


----------



## JPS (17. September 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ...  Also mein GPS hat auch über 2300hm angezeigt. Bei der Auswertung mit gta zeigt das Ding allerdings 2680hm an. ...



Mein VDO MC 1.0 hat auch etwas über 2300 hm angezeigt. Ich denke, das passt ungefähr. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (17. September 2008)

So, hier ein kleiner Tourenbericht: 

*14.09.2008; KuppenrhÃ¶n XXL*

Eine schÃ¶ne und anstrengende Tour war es. Trail-Steff, Race-Flo, Tune-Artur, Puristen-Jens, der unermÃ¼dliche Andi und ich trafen uns am Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr bei gefÃ¼hlten 2 Grad Celsius zu einer RhÃ¶ntour mit ca. 70 km und geschÃ¤tzten 1600 hm. 
Die Angabe der HÃ¶henmeter freilich war grob geschÃ¤tzt, da ich die Tour noch nie in dieser Zusammenstellung gefahren war â und wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, die SchÃ¤tzung ging vollkommen in die Hose.





Beim ersten Scan der heutigen âGegnerâ fÃ¤llt mir doch gleich auf, Race-Flo rasiert sich neuerdings die Beine. Uiuiui jetzt ist er wohl endgÃ¼ltig in nem anderen Startblock gelandet. Das gibt ein GesprÃ¤chsthema fÃ¼r einen der zahlreichen Forstwege, denk ich mir. 

ZunÃ¤chst fahren wir Ã¼ber den Langenberg und Liebhards nach Hilders, bevor wir einen kniffligen Uphill-Trail zur Auersburg erkurbeln. 



 



Nach einer kurzen Rast auf der Burg geht es weiter zum Buchschirm. Beim Aufstieg zum Buchschirm geht mir leider die Luft aus dem Hinterreifen. Das dumme ist, dass mein Ersatzschlauch auch nichts taugt aber Andi gibt mir zum GlÃ¼ck mir kurzerhand seinen â vielen Dank noch mal. Die Aussicht vom Buchschirm erkaufen wir uns im Anschluss wiederum mit einem anspruchsvollen Trail bergauf. Das raue Wetter der RhÃ¶n lÃ¤dt leider nicht zum Verweilen ein, obwohl wir auf dem Buchschirm eine geniale Fernsicht haben. Es ist einfach Aâ¦.kalt. 



 



Die Abfahrt vom Buchschirm fÃ¼hrt erst Ã¼ber einen welligen Wiesentrail, dann Ã¼ber den Battenstein nach Batten und weiter zur Ruine Eberstein. Auch dieser Anstieg fordert seinen Tribut, zieht er sich doch gegen Ende immer mehr zu, woran sich Tune-Artur mit seinen 2 KettenblÃ¤ttern sicherlich noch erinnern wird. Nach der Ruine ein klitzekleiner Appetizer-Trail und es wird immer deutlicher, die Meute verlangt nach Trails. Allen voran schickt sich Trail-Steff (wer sonst) an, die Meuterei anzufÃ¼hren. Also streue ich die Aussicht auf mehrere Pfade unters Volk und der Aufstand ist fÃ¼rs erste abgewendet . TatsÃ¤chlich steht jetzt allerdings der lÃ¤ngste Uphill der Tour an â ob das gut geht? Hessens hÃ¶chsten Berg bezwingen jedoch alle mÃ¼helos. Nur Andi hatte sich schon zuvor entschlossen diesen Anstieg auszulassen und so vereinbaren wir mit ihm als Treffpunkt das GrabenhÃ¶fchen. Trotz toller Fernsicht blÃ¤st uns auch auf der Waku der eiskalte Ostwind sofort Ã¼ber den Trail nach Abtsroda wieder von der Kuppe. Da oben ist es heute in kurzen Hosen einfach nicht auszuhalten. 

Auf dem Anstieg zur EnzianhÃ¼tte entscheidet dann Race-Flo: âDen kurzen Trail ab der EnzianhÃ¼tte nehmen wir aber mit, oder?â. Ich stimme zu und so rollen wir Ã¼ber den Weiherberg zur E-hÃ¼tte. Das hat sich dann doppelt gelohnt, weil dort auch noch ein Festzelt steht und wir uns deshalb spontan zu einer Rast bei Grillwurst und Kaffee entschlieÃen. Den hÃ¶hemeterhungrigen Race-Flo senden wir aus, um Andi am GrabenhÃ¶fchen abzuholen und auf die HÃ¼tte zu lotsen. Derweil kaufen wir den Grillwurststand leer. Die Temperaturen treiben uns schlieÃlich ins Zelt, wo wir noch ein kleines KaffeekrÃ¤nzchen abhalten.





Die folgende Weiterfahrt ist kÃ¤ltetechnisch erstmal grausam. Nahezu schlotternd rollen wir Richtung Milseburg und jetzt sehnt sich selbst Trail-Steff nach einem wÃ¤rmenden Anstieg. Der lÃ¤sst auch nicht lange auf sich warten und mit angenehmer Betriebstemperatur gehtâs trailig von der Milseburg nach Kleinsassen. 

Nach einer kurzen Absprache entschlieÃen wir uns Steinwand, Stellberg und Schloss Bieberstein doch noch mitzunehmen. Tune-Arturs Tribut aufgrund der lediglich 2 KettenblÃ¤tter ist dann nach dem Anstieg zum Stellberg doch etwas zu hoch 





aber mit Steffs kompetenter erster Hilfe und den Aufputschmittelchen von Jens stellen wir die Leistungsbereitschaft schnell wieder her, so dass wir bei den beiden folgenden Abfahrten noch mal alle auf unsere Kosten kommen.

ZurÃ¼ck am Ausgangspunkt summierten sich dann doch 2314 hm und 71 km. Dazu kam die Erkenntnis, dass die KuppenrhÃ¶n nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzende Kerben in das Tourenprofil schnitzt.

Mir hatâs riesig SpaÃ gemacht. Schade eigentlich, dass wir so ne Truppe nicht Ã¶fters zusammenkriegen. Hoffentlich klappt es spÃ¤testens im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour. Und bei gÃ¼nstiger Gelegenheit wÃ¤re ich durchaus daran interessiert, die Traillandschaft um WÃ¼rzburg kennen zu lernen.


----------



## andreashopfgart (17. September 2008)

Haha, sehr schöner Bericht  Der wird direkt mit im Fotoalbum abgelegt! Ich kann ja noch was über das luxuriöse Grabenhöfchen erzählen.. Ich hab denen ordentlich die Stuhlpolster versaut und drin haben mich nebst in nobelsten Klamotten gepackte Seniorenwanderern die Fliegen umkreist . Hab ne viertel Stunde die Karte studiert und dann nen schwarzen Tee bestellt. Aber der Kaffee im Zelt war eh besser .


----------



## steff-vw (17. September 2008)

Sehr geiler Bericht.
Du bist also nicht nur ein guter Guide, sondern auch ein guter Autor.
Ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder klappt und wir auch so eine "lässige" Truppe zusammen bringen. Dank nochmal an alle. 

Nächstes Jahr machen wir halt a mal ne Franken-Tour. Dann kommt Ihr halt mal für nen Tag runter zu uns. Flo kennt ja dank RSG genug schöne Ecken.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (17. September 2008)

He he! Sehr geil gemachter Bericht!
Auch wenn das eine Bild ... ach egal! Es war ein schönes Erlebnis und ich weis ja jetzt wo der Leichtbauwahn seine Grenzen hat!
Bei der nächsten Rhöntour bin ich auf jedenfall dabei!
Und wenn Ihr mal nach Wü kommt freu ich mich auf ne schöne Runde Trailsurfen!
Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Woche! Ich muss morgen nach Köln zur IFMA!
Wir sehn uns!

lg ...(Tune-)Artur!


----------



## flocu (18. September 2008)

Schöner Bericht Olli!
War ein cooles Wochenende und das eindeutig zweideutig!

Zum knipsen unterwegs haben die Rahmenbedingungen net gepasst, ich hab daher nur ein paar "vor der Tour", "nach der Tour" und "nach der Tour ist vor der Tour"-Bilder (-;

Fotos

Der Helmcam war es leider zu kalt, die hat nur ne Minute Milseburg Radweg gefilmt.
Der Akku war geladen und die SD Karte war frei, versteh ich net )-:

Ne Trailtour in Würzburg sehr gerne, wir sind da (-;
Am 12.10. wäre auch kulinarischer Bikeday, wenn das jemand mitnehmen mag.

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## pitcane (19. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Auch das Schreiben hat noch Spass gemacht. Nur mit dem Hochladen der Bilder war ich fast am Verzweifeln. Ständig wurde der Vorgang abgebrochen, obwohl ich die Flash-Version aktualisiert hatte. 

@JPS
Alles fit für den Biathlon? Wann biste denn vor Ort?


Fährt eigentlich noch jemand beim Biathlon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (19. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Auch das Schreiben hat noch Spass gemacht. Nur mit dem Hochladen der Bilder war ich fast am Verzweifeln. Ständig wurde der Vorgang abgebrochen, obwohl ich die Flash-Version aktualisiert hatte.



Ja , wirklich ein schöner Bericht und auf hübsche Fotos. 



pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Alles fit für den Biathlon? Wann biste denn vor Ort?



Fit, naja, schaun ma mal. Aber es würde ja schon helfen, wenn ich diesmal besser treffe. 
Start ist um 14:10 Uhr, ich denke, ich werde so gegen 13:00 - 13:20 Uhr in Sparbrod sein.
Bis dahin.

Gruß JPS


----------



## NoBseHz (21. September 2008)

kennt ihr irgendwo - muss nicht Rhön sein!!!! - eine traillastige Tour zwischen 60 und 100km? Wir haben heute (während  Mackenzell) beschlossen, dass wir noch was cooles machen wollen am nächsten Wochenende, wenns Wetter passt. Wir dachten an Rheintrails aber gibts evtl. was um Würzuiburg rum? Sollte wirklich viele Trails beinhalten, vielleicht kann ja jemand guiden!


----------



## flocu (21. September 2008)

Schau mal auf gpsies, da gibts Wü Trails. M-Weg findet man auch ohne GPS, das sollten so 50km sein. 
Guiden k.a. Mal schauen, wie ich mich erholt hab bis dahin. Bin grad eher in der "nie wieder radeln Phase" (-;

Ich wollt eigtl. auch noch ne Steigerwald Keltenweg Tour machen, das istn Trailparadies. Auch sehr, sehr leicht zu finden, selbst ohne GPS.


----------



## pitcane (22. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Bin grad eher in der "nie wieder radeln Phase" (-;
> 
> .



Na was ist da denn passiert. War der Odenwald-Marathon so ekelig oder wer oder was ist schuld?


----------



## flocu (23. September 2008)

Ach, net beachten. Das ist bei mir immer so nach nem Rennen (-;
V.a. ein 90km 2600Hm Rennen, wer macht denn sowas freiwillig?
Nie wieder Langstrecke!


----------



## NoBseHz (23. September 2008)

naja du kannst mich ja nächstes mal dahin fahren und mir zuschauen  ach ja vergess nich das Startgeld zu überweisen! Dann hast du bestimmt am nächsten Tag noch Lust aufs Radeln


----------



## JPS (23. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ach, net beachten. Das ist bei mir immer so nach nem Rennen (-;
> V.a. ein 90km 2600Hm Rennen, wer macht denn sowas freiwillig?
> Nie wieder Langstrecke!



*90km 2600Hm* ... aber das ist doch gerade der Spaß dabei!  
Und was war mit der fiesen Dornhecke?

Gute Zeit übrigens!  (Find ich zumindest)

Gruß JPS


----------



## flocu (23. September 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> naja du kannst mich ja nächstes mal dahin fahren und mir zuschauen  ach ja vergess nich das Startgeld zu überweisen! Dann hast du bestimmt am nächsten Tag noch Lust aufs Radeln



Genau so hats die Uni Würzburg mit mir gemacht, sonst wär ich sicher daheim geblieben.


----------



## flocu (23. September 2008)

Ihr Verrückten!

Da gabs so ne Dornhecke, die hat jeden markiert, der die Kurve zu eng genommen hat. Waren n Haufen Leute mit blutigen rechten Oberarmen (-;


----------



## NoBseHz (23. September 2008)

Hat jemand schonmal von einem Hochrhöner Ost West bzw. 1 2 gehört? Für unsere Tour am Sonntag möchten wir eventuell auch mal den uns etwas weniger bekannten Rhönteil anschauen. Mir wurde gesagt, es gibt von der WaKu aus einen Hochrhöner 1&2 oder sowas...
Ah ein Student, nur er kann so viel Zeit zum Posten aufbringen wie ich als Schüler =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (24. September 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ah ein Student, nur er kann so viel Zeit zum Posten aufbringen wie ich als Schüler =D



Das ist leider ein Trugschluß, der mir selbst noch andauernd unterläuft...

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Wie wars in Sparbrod?


----------



## pitcane (24. September 2008)

Sparbrod war wieder klasse. 50 Minuten Schinderei, dann ist alles vorbei! Oh das reimt sich ja sogar. 
Neben dem mäßigen Wetter hat mich nur am Schluß ein Fahrer genervt. Der hat sich zwei-, dreimal vor mich gesetzt und mich jedesmal ausgebremst.  

Ich weiß nur leider immer noch nicht welchen Platz wir belegt haben. Bin nach dem Rennen gleich weg - mir war zu kalt. Und auf der Homepage gibts noch keine Ergebnisse. 

@JPS
Weißt du welchen Platz wir gemacht haben?

@all
Hat jemand am Samstag Lust Richtung Kreuzberg zu fahren? Ich glaub da werd ich Zeit haben


----------



## NoBseHz (24. September 2008)

hey pictane von wo aus willst du starten? ich denk mal ich kann mitkommen  wär mal gut, wenn wir uns mal kennen lernen


----------



## ironman75 (24. September 2008)

Servus Pictane,

nach meiner Ergebnisliste habt Ihr den 24. Platz in der Gesamtwertung belegt. In der Hauptklasse müsste es der 11. Platz sein. Hab nur eine Gesamtergebnisliste, ohne Aufdröselung in die einzelnen Klassen.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## JPS (24. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Weißt du welchen Platz wir gemacht haben?



Die Ergebnisliste hab' ich mal angehängt (hoffe das funktioniert).
Wie ironman75 geschrieben hat, wir sind  24. Gesamt, 11. Herren.




pitcane schrieb:


> @all
> Hat jemand am Samstag Lust Richtung Kreuzberg zu fahren? Ich glaub da werd ich Zeit haben



Wann willst Du starten und was für eine Tour hast Du dir ausgedacht?

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (25. September 2008)

Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank. Wo haste die Liste eigentlich her?


Starten würde ich erst so gegen 13-14 Uhr. 

Tour: Zum Kreuzberg und zurück. Die genaue Ausgestaltung erfolgt beim Fahren, je nach Lust und Laune.

@NoBseHz
Du wirst wohl kaum zu mir kommen wollen und für ne längere Anreise hab' ich an dem Tag auch keine Zeit. Evtl. können wir uns unterwegs treffen?

@Stalko und vrenchen
Wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## ironman75 (25. September 2008)

www.haehnchen-paula.de


----------



## pitcane (25. September 2008)

...oh Mann wie blöd. Und ich such' in den letzten Tagen ständig unter www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de.


----------



## NoBseHz (25. September 2008)

hm kommt drauf an wo du wohnst. Unterwegs treffen klingt auch schwierig, wenn du auf ner ganz anderen Seite des Bergs wohnst. Ich muss eh nochmal schauen was dieses WE ablaufen wird wir wollen ja sonntags radeln und meine Mandeln sind heute schon den ganzen Tag trocken und entzündet und nervig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (25. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> Starten würde ich erst so gegen 13-14 Uhr.
> 
> Tour: Zum Kreuzberg und zurück. Die genaue Ausgestaltung erfolgt beim Fahren, je nach Lust und Laune.



Ich denke, ich bin dabei. Start 13.00 Uhr (oder früher) wäre schon ganz gut, ich will ja noch bei Tageslicht wieder daheim sein. 

Kannst Du die Tourdauer einschätzen?

Gruß JPS


----------



## andreashopfgart (26. September 2008)

Und wie war's? Erzählt ma


----------



## Stalko (26. September 2008)

@ pitcane: Die Ergebnislisten sind jetzt auch auf der HP der Schützengilde online.

Ich habe übrigens alle Fotos der Veranstaltung (ca. 1000) in hoher Auflösung (die Bilder haben meißt ca. 6MB) jetzt bei mir auf dem Rechner, wenn Ich mal alles gesichtet und bissl sortiert hab, schicke ich die Bilder von euch gern mal rum.

Morgen können wir leider nicht, sind mit Verenas Trainingsgruppe in Oberhof.


----------



## ironman75 (26. September 2008)

@Stalko

Die Bilder sind wirklich super. Ich würde gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück kommen und mir das ein oder andere von Dir zuschicken lassen. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt 6MB groß sein ;-)

Gruß Oliver


----------



## pitcane (26. September 2008)

@nobsehz
Wir starten in Hofbieber.

@JPS
Tourendauer? Da bin ich vorsichtig geworden. So etwa 2 bis 8 Stunden.  Ne, Quatsch ich schätze mal 5:30 h.
Treffpunkt 13:15 Uhr an der Radwegbrücke Elters?

@Stalko
Schade.

Wär schön, wenn du mir unsere Bilder zuschicken könntest. Aber 6 MB müssen wirklich nicht sein.

@andreash
Schön wars. Nur - ich hab einmal vorbei geschossen. Das iss mir noch nie passiert. Ich bin sicher der "Gewehrlader" hat mich sabotiert und keine Kugel rein getan. Mit Kugel hätt ich auf jeden Fall getroffen. 
JPS ist sogar den ganzen Anstieg zum Simmelsberg gefahren. Ist ja auch kein Wunder mit so nem Rad könnt ich das auch. 
Nächstes Jahr kommt ihr einfach mal mit ner Delegation aus Würzburg und fahrt mit.


----------



## JPS (26. September 2008)

pitcane schrieb:


> @JPS
> Tourendauer? Da bin ich vorsichtig geworden. So etwa 2 bis 8 Stunden.  Ne, Quatsch ich schätze mal 5:30 h.
> Treffpunkt 13:15 Uhr an der Radwegbrücke Elters?



Ja, ist ok. Bin dann 13.15 Uhr an der Brücke.



pitcane schrieb:


> JPS ist sogar den ganzen Anstieg zum Simmelsberg gefahren. Ist ja auch kein Wunder mit so nem Rad könnt ich das auch.



Mach' mir ein gutes Angebot und Du kannst es haben.  

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (26. September 2008)

hm ich muss jetzt mal den Schongang einlegen. Am Sonntag möchten wir von der Wasserkuppe Richtung Brixtal oder sowas noch nie gehört  und ich war heut radeln und mein Hals sagt eigentlich "NEIN" aber ich möcht jetz noch die letzten schönen Tage mitnehmen bevors für mich schulmäßig auch wieder richtig losgeht  naja hab noch einiges Radltechnisch vor evtl. auch einen Leistungstest aber erstmal muss ich wieder zum HNO  Ich denke mal Mandeln raus bringt nicht viel. Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Tour, Wetter soll ja top werden  kurze Hose Wetter  Viel Spaß!


----------



## mschuerli (26. September 2008)

Hi,

Sparbrod war das beste Rennen der Saison stimmts Ironman?!

MFG


----------



## ironman75 (26. September 2008)

....stimmt....war ja auch mein einziges.....lach

Der Hochrhöner nächste Woche wird bestimmt auch super...ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter ungefähr so ist wie heute....und meine Erkältung wieder weg ist....

Frag bitte morgen nochmal den Glocke+Freundin, ob sie noch mitfahren wollen und gib mir bald bescheid....

Gruß Ironman


----------



## Gaint driver (8. Oktober 2008)

wäre auch SEHR Interessiert, da ich selbst auch Mitfahrer in diesem Raum suche und aus meinen Bekantenkreisen und meinem Alter niemand mitzieht, wollte ich es mal auf diese weiße probieren.

bitte melden: [email protected]
                  ICQ: 459440391
                  Handy: 016099856983


Gruß Daniel


----------



## pitcane (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Daniel,

immer schön, wenn sich hier ein neuer Interessent zum Biken einfindet. Dieses Jahr war allerdings nicht viel los mit den "Forumstouren". Ich hoffe das wird sich im nächsten Jahr wieder steigern. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob in 2008 noch ne Forumsausfahrt zustande kommt. Schau einfach immer mal wieder rein.


----------



## JPS (16. Oktober 2008)

Dann sag ich auch mal willkommen!

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja ganz ordentlich werden. 
Wie wär's denn da noch mal mit einer schönen Tour durch die Rhön?

Gruß JPS


----------



## pitcane (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir eher nicht. Ich werd' wohl nur ne kleine kurzfristige Runde drehen.


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit, tach Daniel, hab erst gestern von deinen Ambitionen rtg. MTB gehört, leider zu spät um dich mit auf die Runde zu nehmen, denn es ging über den Haunesee zur Auersburg & über die Milseburg zurück. Unterwegs wuchs unsere Gruppe stetig an, das war mal außerordentlich cool (leider zu selten diese Zufälle). Denke man sieht sich demnächst (Mi.) bei der örtlichen Firefighter Ausbildung! Jetzt brauchste nicht mehr viel zu raten. Vielleicht sollten wir auf eurem weitläufigen Grundstück ein Bikepark "Walters" einrichten...


----------



## L0cke (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, wo Speeketze-VW das Thema Bikepark anspricht, war jemand von euch schon in Hilders auf der MTB-Strecke?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (31. Oktober 2008)

nö nö, vorletzte Woche war ich mit JPS & Fritschko i.d.N. v. Eckweisbach, da waren ein paar Rampen (Tables), aber der Park soll ja bei Batten sein..keinen Dunst wo der is, ich will mein CC/MA Fully incl. mir auch dort nicht zerstören...könnt ja mal was schreiben, wenn einer vor Ort war. glück auf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (31. Oktober 2008)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> nö nö, vorletzte Woche war ich mit JPS & Fritschko i.d.N. v. Eckweisbach,


Interessant, wo ungefähr bei Eckweisbach ist der?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (3. November 2008)

Von Eckweisbach Hauptstr. rtg. Morles/Hünfeld, nach der scharfen Rechtskurve leicht ansteigend den nächsten Feldweg rechts. Kann nicht einschätzen, ob für MotoX oder MTB zum üben ist. !ist natürlich Privatgrund, aber vom anguggen geht nix kaputt....


----------



## seven-secrets (19. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kam es in der Rhön zu einer Naturkatastrophe? Ist der Heidelstein wieder ausgebrochen? Wohnt hier keiner mehr? Gab es Überlebende?


----------



## L0cke (19. November 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kam es in der Rhön zu einer Naturkatastrophe? Ist der Heidelstein wieder ausgebrochen? Wohnt hier keiner mehr? Gab es Überlebende?



Bei uns gibt es derzeit zwei   Katastrophen und das sind  die Waldarbeiter mit ihren Waldumdrehmaschienen und die Jäger oO


----------



## seven-secrets (20. November 2008)

Hallo L0cke,

das mit den Waldarbeitern verstehe ich, aber was haben die Jäger angestellt? Die Rhön (vorwiegend die hessische) ist ja mein Heimatrevier, mit Jägern hatte ich da schon monatelang keine Probleme?


----------



## NoBseHz (24. November 2008)

Meine Katastrophe ist mein Hals, die Mandeln kommen bald raus das sind dann 3 Monate Bikepause!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L0cke (24. November 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo L0cke,
> 
> das mit den Waldarbeitern verstehe ich, aber was haben die Jäger angestellt? Die Rhön (vorwiegend die hessische) ist ja mein Heimatrevier, mit Jägern hatte ich da schon monatelang keine Probleme?



ich weiß nicht, die (waren) zur zeit sehr oft her untwerwegs -.-,


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Dezember 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Meine Katastrophe ist mein Hals, die Mandeln kommen bald raus das sind dann 3 Monate Bikepause!!!!!!!!!!



Hallo NoBseHz,

3 Monate ohne Biken ist ja fast wie lebenslänglich Knast. Bist Du sicher, dass Dich die Mandel-OP 3 Monate aus dem Sattel zwingt?   Dann lieber Blinddarmentzündung, Gallensteine und Mumps auf einen Schlag, hauptsache nach zwei Wochen wieder im Sattel.

Ich wünsch Dir von hier aus auf alle Fälle eine problemlose OP, nette Krankenschwestern und eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## NoBseHz (4. Dezember 2008)

hey danke  einen neuen MP3-Player hab ich auch schon besorgt weil der alte ma wieder flöten gegangen ist  

ich bin 3 Monate nur sehr geringfügig im Sattel wenn überhaupt, weil das einfach n riesen Tammtamm und Hin-und-Her ist. Ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung was da auf mich alles zu kommt, die Ärzte verraten einem zu wenig und Kassenpatient bin ich auch noch  Das Ding ist einfach ich war im Oktober erkältet und bin dann zu nem neuen HNO gegangen... der hat Blutbild machen lassen aber das Labor hat ihm nie alle Werte geschickt, die er angefordert hat. Das ging 6 Wochen so, 6 Wochen in denen ich garnix riskieren durfte in Richtung Erkältung und so. Dann wurde der OP-Termin fest gemacht und damit der sich nicht nach hinten verschiebt hab ich weitere 6 Wochen nur minimal was gemacht. Ich will das einfach schnellstmöglich rum bekommen. In Rossbach ham mich die Mandeln beim Rennen so sehr angestrengt, dass die Entscheidung eigentlich schon im August gefallen ist aber dann gings doch wieder einigermaßen... es war einfach n Hin und her aber jetzt ist es endgültig und JA ES IST WIE LEBENSLÄNGLICH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hatte das Vergnügen, an der Nikolaus-CTF-Schlammschlacht in SLÜ (Steinau an der Straße) teilnehmen zu können. Ich möchte hier dem Veranstalter mal ein Lob für die gelungene Streckenwahl und die gute Nachsorge ausprechen. Für Bike und Biker/innen war bestens gesorgt. Da komme ich nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## L0cke (8. Dezember 2008)

warum hast du nicht gesagt das da was ist,ich dachte machtlos ist erst wieder marathon


----------



## seven-secrets (13. Dezember 2008)

@L0cke
Ich dachte eigentlich, der Termin sei bekannt, denn es wurde ja auch im Forum darüber geschrieben und auf meiner HP war die Veranstaltung auch unter Termine zu sehen.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369357&highlight=Schl%FCchtern+Nikolaus+CTF     Nächstes mal denke ich an Euch.

@NoBseHz
Was macht der Hals? Ist alles gut verlaufen? Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass Eis da helfen soll. Welches? Ich denke mal das aus der (Eis-)Diele. Draußen das ist ja im Moment vom Geschmack her eher salzig als süß. Auf alle Fälle weiterhin gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass du wieder auf die Stollen kommst.


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Dezember 2008)

sodelle bin wieder daheim, danke für die guten Wünsche und so. Eis hab ich am Donnerstag (Tag 2 nach der OP) zum lutschen bekommen, aber das hab ich überhaupt nicht gut vertragen. Dafür hab ich einfach täglich Eispacks bekommen für auf'n Hals, das hat echt geholfen. Jetzt bin ich schon wieder daheim, aber die Wunde ist noch nicht ganz zu und reden mag ich auch noch nicht. KKH war ziemlich ok, hatte die meiste Zeit das Zimmer für mich alleine (Trotz Kassenpatient ). Übrigens das Eis der Wahl ist Vanilleeis, da das anscheinend recht säurefrei ist und Säure vertrag ich überhaupt ned (Tomatenstück probiert, da war erstma 30min Pause mit Essen angesagt). 
Also nochma Danke für die Wünsche, ich denke im Januar sitz ich wieder im Sattel und an den Trainingsgeräten *hust*


----------



## Bonzolino (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten radsports,

ich sehe hier tut sich was,suche ein paar schnee verrückte die keine angst haben sich mal wieder richtig dreckig zu machen

vielleicht auch mal ein night run??

meldet euch mal!!!

gruß
bonzolino


----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2008)

bin für so was immer zu haben, müsste aber nach derzeitigem Stand eine LAmpe gestellt bekommen, meine Evo+Evo X hat zum XX mal Kabelbruch -.- , mal schaun das ich was mit LED zusammenbrate  , wo würdest du den gerne ungefähr fahren wollen Bonzolino?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo L0cke,

meine Evo + Evo X steht momentan zum Verkauf. Beides in einem super Zustand und mit absolut gepflegtem Akku. Bin auf die IXON IQ Speed umgestiegen. Wenn Du Interesse hast, lass mich das wissen, sonst wandert sie in eBay.


----------



## Bonzolino (15. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> bin für so was immer zu haben, müsste aber nach derzeitigem Stand eine LAmpe gestellt bekommen, meine Evo+Evo X hat zum XX mal Kabelbruch -.- , mal schaun das ich was mit LED zusammenbrate  , wo würdest du den gerne ungefähr fahren wollen Bonzolino?



Hallo Locke!
Ich dachte so,hinter der stadt raus richtung Neuhof?
Bin jetzt gott sei dank,wieder mit ner Lupine am Start
Leider dieses WE nicht vor ort! schade schade........
Am besten per PN.
Gruß
bonzolino


----------



## MTB driver (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

@ Bonzolino, wäre auch für sowas zu haben, einfach


...wer weiß was über eine Alte Rodel- Schlittenbahn am Rauschenberg in Petersberg.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja im Winter stellt sich jedem Biker die Frage....Überschuhe&dicke Socken, oder doch ein Winterschuh?? Bei beiden Varianten ist irgendwanneinmal Schluß mit lustig=es gibt kalte Füße. Mit Überschuhen hast du erst nach ca. 45 min. kalte Füße(nach 60 evtl. Eisquanten), mit Winterschuhen nach 70 min. (Eisquanten ab 95 min) Wie alles hängs das auch wieder vom Geld ab, ein Sauteurer Winterschuh hält meist länger warm, aber vergesse den Rest deines Körpers nicht, z.B. kalte Hände, eingefrohrene Nase.... oder taktisch fahren mit Zielen in der Nähe zum aufwärmen bei einem Zwischenstopp.Glück auf


----------



## L0cke (20. Dezember 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo L0cke,
> 
> meine Evo + Evo X steht momentan zum Verkauf. Beides in einem super Zustand und mit absolut gepflegtem Akku. Bin auf die IXON IQ Speed umgestiegen. Wenn Du Interesse hast, lass mich das wissen, sonst wandert sie in eBay.



bloß nicht meine beiden Evo+EvoX Sets habe ich nun schon zusammen inerhalb von nun 14 Monaten 15mal!!! eingeschickt, aber Danke für das Angebot


----------



## L0cke (20. Dezember 2008)

also ich ziehe immer Schuhe von Etnies an, haben bisher immer die Füße warm gehalten wenn  auch kein Regen von oben kam bin ich bisher trocken geblieben und warm natürlich auch 

@Bonzolino aus Fulda raus also, mhh und wenn wir uns weiter Richtung hohe Rhön treffen, so Wasserkuppe/Hilders?
Wo würdest du dann gerne fahren , viel Straße und Wanderwege?


----------



## Bonzolino (22. Dezember 2008)

MTB driver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Bonzolino, wäre auch für sowas zu haben, einfach
> 
> ...



Hallo MTB Driver,es gibt eine olle "Bob Bahn am Rauschenberg,die ist aber nur noch rudimentär vorhanden,nein mann muß sagen fast gar nicht mehr...,aber um ne kleine aufwärmrunde zu drehen immer gut!!

@locke

wasserkuppe/hilders??,was wäre denn ein schnittpunkt?vielleicht am milseburgradweg treffen und dann ab in den wald? richtung schackau?,im moment sieht es ja so aus das die feiertage recht "warm" werden,ich fahre am liebsten wanderwege,strasse mag ich gar nicht..zumindest mit dem fully..
grüße vom bonzolino.......


----------



## seven-secrets (23. Dezember 2008)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> Ja im Winter stellt sich jedem Biker die Frage....Überschuhe&dicke Socken, oder doch ein Winterschuh?? Bei beiden Varianten ist irgendwanneinmal Schluß mit lustig=es gibt kalte Füße. Mit Überschuhen hast du erst nach ca. 45 min. kalte Füße(nach 60 evtl. Eisquanten), mit Winterschuhen nach 70 min. (Eisquanten ab 95 min) Wie alles hängs das auch wieder vom Geld ab, ein Sauteurer Winterschuh hält meist länger warm, aber vergesse den Rest deines Körpers nicht, z.B. kalte Hände, eingefrohrene Nase.... oder taktisch fahren mit Zielen in der Nähe zum aufwärmen bei einem Zwischenstopp.Glück auf



Hallo Volker,

mit der richtigen Kleidung ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Handschuhe von Protective, Hose von Bioracer, Jacke von Gore oder die Blizzard von Adidas und Unterwäsche von Falke. So eingepackt habe ich auch bei Minusgraden noch nicht gefroren. Dann noch was unterm Helm und auch die Ohren sind freudig bei der Sache.
Für die Füße gibt es dann ja noch diverse Heizungen auf elektrischer (Sidi ...) oder chemischer (Frankonia) Basis für den guten Winterschuh von Northwave, Sidi oder auch Rose und wie Du schon ganz richtig erwähnt hast: Einkehr machen, Ziele hierfür gibt es ja in der Rhön genügend. Wer noch nicht mit dem MTB bei Neuschnee auf der Enzianhütte war, hat was verpasst.

Ich wünsche allen eine frohe Weihnachten und für das kommende Jahr viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Dezember 2008)

zum Thema rhöntaugliche Klamotten: Ich fahr einfach eine Winterhose von Biemme, MTB Schuhe mit Überschuhen von Shimano, stink normales langarm Trikot wie ichs im Sommer auch fahr, Winterhandschuhe und unters Trikot einen Windstopper von Biemme. Das sind dann zwei Schichten oben rum und eine unten rum und ich kann mich auch bei Minusgraden nicht beklagen, obwohl ich kälteempfindlich bin


----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2008)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> @locke
> 
> wasserkuppe/hilders??,was wäre denn ein schnittpunkt?vielleicht am milseburgradweg treffen und dann ab in den wald? richtung schackau?,im moment sieht es ja so aus das die feiertage recht "warm" werden,ich fahre am liebsten wanderwege,strasse mag ich gar nicht..zumindest mit dem fully..
> grüße vom bonzolino.......



mhh, also ich komme aus Richtung Tann, am besten währe es für mich wenn wir uns bei Eckweisbach treffen, geht da nicht der Milseburgradweg lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Locke,

warum nicht,is zwar ne lange anfahrt für mich,aber egal..........
eckweisbach?,wo genau,oben auf der brücke?am radweg?
Wie wäre es am montag den 29.12.08?,um 12 uhr rum? muss ja auch wieder heim

@ die anderen
wer begleitet mich in die Rhoen?,ich fahre am liebsten mit wanderschuhen

cu
bonzolino


----------



## L0cke (23. Dezember 2008)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo Locke,
> 
> warum nicht,is zwar ne lange anfahrt für mich,aber egal..........
> eckweisbach?,wo genau,oben auf der brücke?am radweg?
> Wie wäre es am montag den 29.12.08?,um 12 uhr rum? muss ja auch wieder heim



mhh, am alten Bahnhof währe das besste denke ich,  ich muss auch ne ganze Ecke fahren hast du was dagegen wenn ich noch jemanden mitbringe, ich muss auch noch gucken ob es an dem Tag passt, nicht das die Familie was vor hat  .


----------



## Speeketze-VW (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab die NW GTX Celsius, was auf alle Fälle ne Verbesserung ist,Überschuhe mag ich nicht so gerne tragen, ne alte Adidas Winterkombi (Winstopper in den Frontbereichen) für den Ober-Unterkörper reicht immer aus (man kann ja noch einige Schichten drunter packen), bis ca. 1-2°C fahr ich auch noch mit der Hess/Bay Rad4er Windjacke, entspr. LangarmU-Wäsche drunter, Sommertrikot drüber. Winter-Handschuhe hab ich alte Chiba und bis ca. 1-2°C sind die Aldi Handschuhe auch nicht schlecht! Aber trotzdem, je nach langen Abfahrten und tourenlänge gibts hier & da kalte Fingerspitzen, el.Heizung oder gar Chemie möchte ich nicht in die Schuhe tun.Im übrigen kann man im Winter joggen oder in der Rhön Langlauf machen, sind ganz gute Abwechslungen zum radeln & Warme Füße gibts gratis dazu. Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten & guten Beschluss


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Dezember 2008)

ja Abwechslung sollte sein, für alle die gern nen gemütlichen machen ist natürlich im Winter Langlauf herrlich und joggen geht natürlich auch. Für die Rennfahrer unter euch: baut noch ordentlich Krafttraining ein für Rumpf und speziell den Rücken. Generell freuen sich alle Bänder und Sehnen mal über eine Generalüberholung im Winter. Für mich schiebt sich das jetzt ja alles in Januar und Februar, sonst wäre ich auch mal auf ne winterliche Tour mitgekommen  

und zum Thema Radvierer: Bin ich natürlich wieder dabei nächstes Jahr, bin der Dürre bei der orangen Truppe die du bestimmt schon gesehen hast 


Und frohe Weihnachten euch und euren Familien & Freunden!!


----------



## Bonzolino (24. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> mhh, am alten Bahnhof währe das besste denke ich,  ich muss auch ne ganze Ecke fahren hast du was dagegen wenn ich noch jemanden mitbringe, ich muss auch noch gucken ob es an dem Tag passt, nicht das die Familie was vor hat  .



@ locke null problem,ich bringe eventuell auch noch jemanden mit.

@Speeketze-VW
bist du heute morgen gefahren?,kam mir in der stadt nämlich einer mit nem cube entgegen,hast e bock mit nach eckweißbach??

@die mitlesenden
traut euch,ich bin auch in einer schlechten verfassung!,egal...
auf gehts!!

frohes fest männer!!!


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich wieder sporteln darf gerne.. ihr seid zwar n weng weit weg von mir hier und ich muss anscheinend um n ganzen TrÜPl rum aber das isses denk ich mal wert


----------



## L0cke (24. Dezember 2008)

wünsch euch allen eine frohe weihnacht 

@ NobeseHz wo wohnst du ungefähr evtl ist es ja ungefähr aufm weg von mir aus


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Dezember 2008)

ich wohn in Riedenberg, also wenn ihr aus Richtung Gersfeld in die Berge hoch wollt dann muss ich erstmal nach Gersfeld und hinterher wieder zurück. Ich denke aber trotz 3 Monaten Pause ist das kein Problem


----------



## L0cke (24. Dezember 2008)

genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung aus der ich komme, wenn wir zu dir wöllten müssten wir ca 30km fahren von Eckweisbach aus wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (25. Dezember 2008)

ja stimmt. Ich weiß nicht wie fit ich noch bin jetzt nach 3 Monaten Pause und bei den Temperaturen aber ich denke mal 60km Hin- und Rückweg sollten noch machbar sein, wenn wir nicht noch ne Mörder Runde dran hängen. Das letzte ma bin ich Anfang November 80km gefahren, danach war halt endgültig Schluss mit Lustig, aber das ging noch gut. Mitm Auto vorbei kommen weiß ich nicht ob sich das so einfach machen lässt


----------



## Speeketze-VW (25. Dezember 2008)

nee nee war ich nicht, mein CUBE is rot-weiss & für Besorgungsfahrten bin ich auf dem alten 2Danger HT unterwegs.Große Runde = keine Lust, eher kleine gemütliche mit geringem Schmutzfaktor (hab keine Lust und Zeit zum Radl putzen) und anschl. Kaffeepause am Radweg in Longbeach. msg (=mit sportlichen Grüßen)


----------



## L0cke (27. Dezember 2008)

so, von meiner Seite will keiner mit auf Tour und bei meinem Auto macht nun scheinbar die Batterie schlapp, muss ich mal schaun ob ich die ganze Strecke bis Ekweisbach mit dem Rad komme, wie sieht es bei dir aus Bonzolino, würde es noch klappen?


----------



## Bonzolino (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Locke......

Können wir den turn verschieben??,ich habe noch keine rückmeldung von meiner mitfahrgelegenheit...
hab mir auch ne kleine erkältung eingefangen....da ist der weg von fd nach e weißbach auch kein pappenstiel,naja wohl eher mein übergewicht



bist du direkt aus tann?
eventuell fahre ich mal mit dem auto direkt dorthin??

grüßle vom 

bonzolino


----------



## rhoen-biker (28. Dezember 2008)

Nobs Nobs..... was machst du hier für dates aus??? wenn mein knie wieder passt bin auch ma bei euren Traingsrunden am Start!


Wildflecken 4-ever!


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Dezember 2008)

ich mach noch gar keine Dates aus  ich muss erstma schaun dass ich wieder in den Sattel komm. Dann können wir immernoch schaun ob überhaupt was geht in den nächsten 2 Wochen -.-
ach ja Locke wenn ich deine Fotos so seh (Clavicula Kurbel etc.) dann schlag ich einfach mal vor du sponserst mich anstatt Leichtbau zu betreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (29. Dezember 2008)

rofl  , ist nicht mein Bike , das gehört einem Kumpel, ich habe da dran nur mit rumgedocktort das es schön leicht wird  .

@Bonzolino, ok lassen wir es ausfallen, komme übrigens nicht aus Tann, eher Ecke Point Alpha 
wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Dezember 2008)

ich war mit dem Rad sowohl in Tann als auch schonmal am Point Alpha, schöner Teil der Rhön da oben. Ulstertalradweg ist auch hübsch fürs Rennrad. Würdet ihr bei ner Tour richtig schön hoch in die Berge (>800m) oder eher saisontypisch im GA-Bereich rumdümpeln und so viel Sonne wie möglich einstecken? Ich find zweiteres zur Zeit besser, würde mir denk ich auch vom Wiedereinstieg ins Trainings besser passen. Ich schau mal in wie weit ich mich schon wieder belasten kann am Dienstag & Mittwoch


----------



## Bonzolino (29. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> rofl  , ist nicht mein Bike , das gehört einem Kumpel, ich habe da dran nur mit rumgedocktort das es schön leicht wird  .
> 
> @Bonzolino, ok lassen wir es ausfallen, komme übrigens nicht aus Tann, eher Ecke Point Alpha
> wünsche dir gute Besserung



Hallo locke,tut mir leid das es heute nix wird.....(eventuell WE??)
würde dann mit dem auto auf die B 84.richtung buttlar?? fahren...

habe eben mal deine fotos angeschaut...
geiles ht hast du da,habe mir zum fest der liebe auch ein "kinderrad" gegönnt,rh:40 ich selbst bin 1,90.

versuche damit jetzt so sachen wie hinterrad versetzen,und allg balance übungen zu trainieren.,erkläre mir doch mal den trick mit dem "manual",auf was gilt es hier besonderen augenmerk zu legen??

oh sehe gerade du bist auch ein freund des fosilen brennstoff abfackels!
fahre selbst mopped,aber eher olles material
und am rs 4 heck fehlt noch ein tdi sticker,kommt immer gut


@NoBseHz
fährst du viel RR??

schönen tag männer!!!


----------



## L0cke (29. Dezember 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, du willst mich besuchen und bei mir eine Runde fahren?
Willst du gleich einen Fahrtechnikkurs belegen ?
Kannst du einen langen Wheely, denn wenn man das Gefühl für einen Wheely und das Kippmoment hat, kann man sich an einen Manual wagen.

Das ganze ist recht schwer zu erklären.
Wichtig ist das man WIRKLICH sein Bike im Griff hat.
Man muss diesen einen Punkt finden wo das Bike ohne großes zutun auf dem Hinterrad bleibt und diesen Punkt versucht man zu halten indem man sein Becken vor und zurückschiebt, wichtig ist auch das man ein Gefühl für die Bremse hat, man also nicht zu spät/früh auf die Bremse geht nicht zu hart und nicht zu lasch zieht wenn man den Kipppunkt überschritten hat (man ergo anfängt nach hinten zu kippen und dies durch Körperbewegungen ausgleichen kann).
Mhh ich habe noch ein Video von mir wo man das recht gut sehen kann wie das abläuft.


p.s. der RS4 wird zur Zeit auf Biokraftstoff umgestellt


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Dezember 2008)

fahre mein "Rennrad" (wenn man es so bezeichnen möchte) meistens auf der Rolle, draußen hat es heuer nicht viele km gesammelt.

Hey beim Thema Fahrtechnik bin ich auch dabei, ein Wheelie kann ich nicht wirklich und das Gefühl fürs Bike ist auch ausbaufähig  kannst ja Mengenrabatt geben für deinen Fahrtechniklehrgang  kleiner Tipp die Profis lassen sich 15 pro Kurs geben als Richtwert


----------



## Bonzolino (29. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, du willst mich besuchen und bei mir eine Runde fahren?
> Willst du gleich einen Fahrtechnikkurs belegen ?
> Kannst du einen langen Wheely, denn wenn man das Gefühl für einen Wheely und das Kippmoment hat, kann man sich an einen Manual wagen.
> 
> ...



Oookayy..........

mit dem hinterrad fahren bin ich seit gut einer woche dran,mehr wie 3 meter sind noch nicht drin,A B E R ich gebe nicht auf.

du gibst fahrkurse?? ich bin dabei

wann??


----------



## L0cke (29. Dezember 2008)

XD , wollt ihr wirklich Fahrtechnik bei mir lernen  , der Oberpro bin ich auch nicht 

p.s. wahr gut das wir heute nicht gefahren sind, ich bin trotz guter Verpackung fast vom Rad gefallen, wahren laut Biketacho -7°C


----------



## Bonzolino (29. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> XD , wollt ihr wirklich Fahrtechnik bei mir lernen  , der Oberpro bin ich auch nicht
> 
> Jawohllll
> 
> ...


----------



## L0cke (29. Dezember 2008)

Ach du *******  na das wird was werden, Trailfeuerwerk gibts aber nicht um die Jahreszeit, habe die Trails um Point Alpha nicht in Schuss, nur die bei Philippstal  

P-Tal Fiestrail


@ all wer ist alles dieses Jahr Machtlos mitgefahren?


----------



## Bonzolino (29. Dezember 2008)

L0cke schrieb:


> Ach du *******  na das wird was werden, Trailfeuerwerk gibts aber nicht um die Jahreszeit, habe die Trails um Point Alpha nicht in Schuss, nur die bei Philippstal
> 
> P-Tal Fiestrail
> 
> ...




was is machtlos???????????????????????????

muß ja auch erstma meinen whee.... hinbekommen,sonst trau ich mich nicht dich zu besuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (30. Dezember 2008)

hey die Kehre in dem Video hast du ganz gut genommen, ich glaub von dir kann man echt noch was lernen Fahrtechnisch. 

Dieses Wochenende weiß ich noch nicht, ich teste morgen und übermorgen erstmal wie weit meine Mandeln (hab ja keine mehr, Ärztelogik ^^) schon mit der Kälte klar kommen. Eventuell kann ich auch mit nem Auto bei euch in die Gegend kommen weiß ich aber noch nicht


----------



## L0cke (31. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem Video ging es mir eigentlich mehr um den Trail als um meine Fahrtechnik 

@Bonzolino, Machtlos ist ein Luftkurort bei Bebra, dort wird ein Radmarathon ausgetragen der unter dem Namen "Waldhessen Pur" läuft, aber jeder sagt bei dem Marathon nur Machtlos


----------



## seven-secrets (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte es nicht versäumen, Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr zu wünschen.
Ich hoffe, dass all Eure Wünsche und Vorhaben für 2009 in Erfüllung gehen.
Bleibt immer sicher auf, mindestens aber über dem Sattel, habt ein pannenfreies Jahr und erfüllt Euch mindesten einen Traum. Sei es ein AlpenX, ein Marathon, ein CTF oder auch nur die neuen Teile fürs Bike oder den Body.

...und nicht vergessen: Am ersten Januar wird das Neue Jahr "angefahren". Kilometerstand auf 00000, Höhenmeter notieren, Sonnenbrille putzen  und raus in die Rhön.


----------



## Bonzolino (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo seven-secrets,

Wann ist bei dir am 1. anfahren?

eher so um die mittagszeit? oder eventuell ein bisserl später??

suche noch jemanden,der keine angst vor dunkelheit hat,und in der nähe der kernstadt FD wohnt.wobei es schon bitter kalt ist im moment,brrr....

@ all die anderen
alles gute für 2009!


----------



## seven-secrets (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bonzolino,

das kann ich Dir noch nicht exakt sagen. Kommt darauf an, wie ich aus der Kiste komme, ich denke aber mal eher früher Nachmittag. Im GA1-Bereich etwas durch die Wälder dümpeln und dann die ersten 30 km ins Logbuch schreiben.


----------



## Bonzolino (31. Dezember 2008)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Bonzolino,
> 
> das kann ich Dir noch nicht exakt sagen. Kommt darauf an, wie ich aus der Kiste komme, ich denke aber mal eher früher Nachmittag. Im GA1-Bereich etwas durch die Wälder dümpeln und dann die ersten 30 km ins Logbuch schreiben.




optimal.........

16 uhr starten?

keine angst...die tesla leuchtet uns den weg


----------



## NoBseHz (31. Dezember 2008)

hm erstmal zu meiner Form (wenn man das noch so sagen kann):
nach den 3 Monaten Pause hab ich gar keine Form mehr - ich war gestern schon schokiert, dass ich an Passagen bei denen ich vor 3-4 Monaten noch bei doppeltem Tempo Puls 120 hatte jetzt 160 habe!!!!!!! Durchschnittspuls war gestern 144 bei 34km und nem 13er Schnitt -.- auch wenn 800hm drin warn dafür hab ich vor 4 Monaten höchstens 1.5 Stunden gebraucht. Man ich bin echt geschockt ich hoffe, dass sich alles schnell bessert damit ich im 120-140ger Pulsbereich GA trainiern kann. Momentan dreht die Pumpe gleich auf und im niedrigen Bereich zu fahren fühlt sich total langsam und komisch an. Naja sollte sich schnell bessern!!



*Und euch allen natürlich einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 und in die kommende Saison! Baut keine Unfälle und sammelt fleißig km, jeder wie er kann Hauptsache Spaß dabei!!!* Man sieht sich


----------



## seven-secrets (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bonzolino,

wenn, dann werd ich so gegen 13:00 auf die Stollen gehen. Ich hab' morgen Abend noch ein paar Termine zu erledigen. Tesla klingt gut, macht die Nacht zum Tag.       Ich leuchte mir mit der IXON IQ Speed auf den Rennziegen und der Evo und EvoX auf den MTBs. Sigma kommt aber mit der Tesla nicht mit, das ist schon klar. In der Planung ist im Moment die Hope 2LED für die MTBs.

Bis nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Bonzolino (1. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Bonzolino,
> 
> wenn, dann werd ich so gegen 13:00 auf die Stollen gehen. Ich hab' morgen Abend noch ein paar Termine zu erledigen. Tesla klingt gut, macht die Nacht zum Tag.       Ich leuchte mir mit der IXON IQ Speed auf den Rennziegen und der Evo und EvoX auf den MTBs. Sigma kommt aber mit der Tesla nicht mit, das ist schon klar. In der Planung ist im Moment die Hope 2LED für die MTBs.
> 
> Bis nächstes Jahr...



Na denn viel Spass,jetzt isses schon 13 uhr,und ich bin immer noch kaputt
Ich kann Lupine nur empfehlen,hatte vor der tesla,eine Baby Lu,die hat fast 9 Jahre gehalten,und ich habe den akku nicht besonders gut gepflegt...

Also,das Material und die Technik sind top.
wünsche dir eine gute fahrt....
warm einpacken draußen isses kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bonzolino,

draußen war es kalt, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ich bin ein bisschen am Florenberg rumgedümpelt. Die Trailbauer waren da ganz schön eifrig im vergangenen Jahr. MTBiker waren aber keine zu sehen.

Dann bis demnächst mal. Machst Du eigentlich regelmäßige Ausfahrten und mit welchem Charakter (die Ausfahrten, nicht Du  ). DH, AM, CC oder was?


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> draußen war es kalt, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.



Verrücktes Küken....


----------



## seven-secrets (1. Januar 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Verrücktes Küken....



Hi MIK,

du darfst ruhig Hahn sagen, Küken bewegen sich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse.   

Kann ich Deiner Bemerkung entnehmen, dass Du heute in der warmen Stube geblieben bist. Haben wir etwa Frost im Bergischen Land? Die Blizzard hält den doch ausreichend ab. 

Wir müssen so langsam auch mal die Termine für 2009 abstimmen.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2009)

HrHrHr, Du oller Hahn Du...  Ja, hast mich ertappt, eigentlich war für heute ne Tour geplant, als ich aber heute morgen den dicken Frost auf der Straße sah, habe ich mich für einen Gammeltag auf der Couche entschieden... 

Jouh, das stimmt. Lass uns am WE mal telefonieren wie wir was anstellen werden. Hätte schon ein paar Leute, die Interesse angekündigt haben, mit zu kommen.


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2009)

So wünsche euch auch auch ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr nach dem Gewicht geht bin ich ein Küken oder was ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2009)

ja, ich wiege ohne Klamotten derzeit 74,2kg , bin aber auch ca 5-8cm größer als du


----------



## seven-secrets (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich nach meinem Gewicht gehe, bin ich rund 24 cm zu klein, ich müsste 204 cm groß sein, oder?


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach meinem Gewicht gehe, bin ich rund 24 cm zu klein, ich müsste 204 cm groß sein, oder?



um deinen BMI einzuhalten ?


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Januar 2009)

als ich beim Bund war haben se mir 1cm drauf und 1,5kg weg genommen und drauÃen war ich  nette Menschen da. 11â¬ getankt, 40â¬ bekommen. Ãh ja macht euch wegen eures Gewichts mal keine Sorgen wichtig is was in den Adern flieÃt und ned was auÃen dran so alles hÃ¤ngt ^^


----------



## seven-secrets (2. Januar 2009)

Mach ich mir auch nicht mehr in meinem Alter...


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo miteinander, wie sieht es nächste Woche aus mit einer kleinen Tour durch die schöne verschneite Rhön?


----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, wie sieht es nächste Woche aus mit einer kleinen Tour durch die schöne verschneite Rhön?



HALLO loCKE....

Bin dabei,
Sonntags finde ich immer gut,da ist immer alles so schön ruhig..
Waren heute zu fuss am pferdskopf,leute leute das ging heftig ab,keine fünf meter sicht vor augen und ein fieser wind,naja da hat die Waffel am stiel dreimal so gut geschmeckt

schönen tag noch...........


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo L0cke,

in der schönen verschneiten Rhön ist es ab 700 hm arschglatt. Ich war gestern auf der Wasserkuppe, bin über die Ebersburg zum Guckeisee und von da aus ging es nur noch zu Fuss weiter. Das gleiche Dilemma hatte ich dann von Abtsroda über den Weiherberg zum Grabenhöfchen. Also wenn, dann nicht ganz hoch.


----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ja, ich wiege ohne Klamotten derzeit 74,2kg , bin aber auch ca 5-8cm größer als du



Mann hast du´s gut.........

Fahrbereit gute 96 KG am start

eine frage zu deinen fotos:

wie erleichtert mann ein schaltwerk,das es dabei noch seine funktion erfüllt?


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo L0cke,
> 
> in der schönen verschneiten Rhön ist es ab 700 hm arschglatt. Ich war gestern auf der Wasserkuppe, bin über die Ebersburg zum Guckeisee und von da aus ging es nur noch zu Fuss weiter. Das gleiche Dilemma hatte ich dann von Abtsroda über den Weiherberg zum Grabenhöfchen. Also wenn, dann nicht ganz hoch.



he ich wahr gestern auch dort von 14-17 Uhr zum einem zum Langlauf zum anderen wahr ich dort auch noch eine Runde biken, hat mords Spaß gemacht ich bin mit Rubber Queens kaum gerutscht, heute wahr ich dagegen am rotem Moor auch Langlauf, man könnte sich ja auch mal für eine Runde Langlauf treffen  , jedenfals währe dort nach meiner Einschätzung für mich zumindest biken möglich.

vorne rechts in der Spur, das bin ich 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Bonzolino,
> 
> draußen war es kalt, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ich bin ein bisschen am Florenberg rumgedümpelt. Die Trailbauer waren da ganz schön eifrig im vergangenen Jahr. MTBiker waren aber keine zu sehen.
> 
> Dann bis demnächst mal. Machst Du eigentlich regelmäßige Ausfahrten und mit welchem Charakter (die Ausfahrten, nicht Du  ). DH, AM, CC oder was?



Hallo seven.....
Fahre eigentlich regelmäßig,nur die buben in meiner altersgruppe sparen gerade aufs haus,etc......und haben keine zeit oder ihre zeitfenster werden immer kleiner...schade schade....
deswegen fahre ich  immer alleine,ich mag technische singletrails nur haben wir ja  keine direkt vor ort.....deswegen schotterautobahn

am flori trail habe ich noch nie einen rider gesehen,hut ab vor den jungs die das fahren können,ich traue mich sowas nicht,finde es aber total abgefahren!!!!!

Habe mir zum spass ein kleines "KInderrad" RH 40 besorgt,mit dem ding übe ich gerade am geisküppel wheele fahren,damit ich bei locke mal über seine P Trails surfen kann,mit dem ding kann ich keine 20 km fahren,aber eins habe ich schon gemerkt,runter geht es ziemlich geil

grüße
vom bzlo


----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> he ich wahr gestern auch dort von 14-17 Uhr zum einem zum Langlauf zum anderen wahr ich dort auch noch eine Runde biken, hat mords Spaß gemacht ich bin mit Rubber Queens kaum gerutscht, heute wahr ich dagegen am rotem Moor auch Langlauf, man könnte sich ja auch mal für eine Runde Langlauf treffen  , jedenfals währe dort nach meiner Einschätzung für mich biken möglich



Hallo Locke,

habe leider keine LL ausstattung,wie wäre es mal ganz simpel mit "schlittenfahren"????


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Mann hast du´s gut.........
> 
> Fahrbereit gute 96 KG am start
> 
> ...



ich denke fahrbereit mit allem drum und dran geht es bei mir auch auf die 80kg zu  , nur mir sieht komischerweise niemand das Gewicht an  .

Wie man ein Schaltwerk so leicht bekommt, ist total easy, zunächst die Serienrollen tauschen (guck mal ich habe verschiedene in meinem Album unter Parts, die an dem  ultraleichten sind jedoch nochmal eine Ecke leichter und wahren noch nciht auf der Waage), das spart je nach Serienrollen ca 8-15g (kommt auf den Jahrgang an), dann ist statt der Alurückplatte eine selbstgefeilte Carbonplatte dran (macht nochmal 7-15g, je nach Jahrgang) und zum Schluss eine Geheime Zutat die ich jedoch nicht nennen darf, denn da wurde eine Menge Hirnschmal reininvestiert  diese erledigt denn Rest, dann noch etwas vom Alu weggenommen und Eloxiert (packt ein paar winzige g`s drauf aber es sieht besser aus)und fertig, das ganze hat sich nun schon am ersten Bike länger Zeit gehalten , und wurde noch etwas leichter für ein anderes Bike angefertigt


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo seven.....
> Fahre eigentlich regelmäßig,nur die buben in meiner altersgruppe sparen gerade aufs haus,etc......und haben keine zeit oder ihre zeitfenster werden immer kleiner...schade schade....
> deswegen fahre ich  immer alleine,ich mag technische singletrails nur haben wir ja  keine direkt vor ort.....deswegen schotterautobahn
> 
> ...



übst du Wheelys Berg ab oO , stell doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinem Bike ein, damit man ungefähr weiß woran man bei dir ist  
Die Trails die du kennst würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen du kommst aus Fulda richtig ich glaub spätestens wenn es Frühjahr wir komme ich zu dir, hört sich nähmlich geil an was du schreibst  



Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo Locke,
> 
> habe leider keine LL ausstattung,wie wäre es mal ganz simpel mit "schlittenfahren"????



für so was bin  ich immernoch zu haben , wo könnte man das machen?
Wegen Langlauf, welche Schuhgröße hast du, evtl. kann ich dir mit einem Set aushelfen


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Januar 2009)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo seven.....
> Fahre eigentlich regelmäßig,nur die buben in meiner altersgruppe sparen...
> 
> Hallo Bonzolino,
> ...


----------



## NoBseHz (4. Januar 2009)

hmmm Mensch ihr macht mir richtig Laune! Leider gibt es eine kleine aber gemeine Kleinigkeit, die im Leben falsch rum ist: Die Jugend ist am falschen Ende, denn wenn man jung ist hat man kein Geld aber eine Menge Energie/Ideen/Pläne und wenn man alt ist hat man uU Geld aber kann nicht mehr alles so angehen wie man früher gemocht hätte. 

Für eine Schlittentour bin ich auch zu haben  Habe ÜBERHAUPT keine Wintersportausrüstung außer natürlich heiden warme Bike Bekleidung  Ich halt mich mit Kraft und Stabitraining den Winter über fit (bzw. baue jetzt wieder auf nach 3 Monaten ohne Sport).

Schöne Fotos habt ihr da. Im TV war heute was über den Hochrhöner aber so besonders war die Sendung nicht.

Für draußen Radeln.. also mein Schleim (ihr wollt das jetzt nicht wissen, ich weiß ) sagt mir dass Sport noch nicht wieder sein soll...


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> hmmm Mensch ihr macht mir richtig Laune! Leider gibt es eine kleine aber gemeine Kleinigkeit, die im Leben falsch rum ist: Die Jugend ist am falschen Ende, denn wenn man jung ist hat man kein Geld aber ...



So schlimm kann das ja nicht sein. Nen HAI und nen STEPPENWOLF im Wohnzimmer stehn haben und jammern.   Sicher wird die Familienplanung mal das Bikeverlangen kurzzeitig bremsen, aber das legt sich wieder und dann geht es erst richtig ab. Cube-Hotel Bieberwier, 2 x Alpencross, Henninger...  Auch mit fünfzig macht das viel Spaß und wenn Du dann noch nette Leute kennst, die diesen "Unfug" mit machen, was willst du mehr. Betrachte die Gegenwart einfach als Vorbereitungstrainung für später.  Als ich noch zwanzig war, war das MTB noch nicht richtig erfunden, Federweg war im Zusammenhang mit Fahrrädern auf den Reifen beschränkt und die modernste Schaltung kam von Sachs.


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> @L0cke Ja, oben ging das Biken, aber auf dem Weg Guckeisee-Waku war dickes Eis.
> 
> Was wir sotreiben, könnt ihr unter www.mtbspass.de sehen. Auch mal auf den Link zu Stephans Seite klicken, da gibts nen tollen Berichte über unsere AlpenX.



ich bin oben auf der Rodelpiste gegenüber vom Skilift rumgepetzt (evtl hast du jemanden mit Ski am Bike gesehen), dann ging es richtung Osten (wieder mit Stollenreifen) an der Läube in der Kurve da wo zwei andere Läuben diese "Rundlursläube" der Wasserkuppe treffen einen Weg runter und unten ander Straße die auch ans rote Moor geht einen anderen Waldweg und dann die Straße an der die fuldaquelle liegt wieder nauf.

Mhh nett, hier fahr oft zusammen wie es scheint, wenn ich nicht gerade bei Pllippsthal in meiner Zweit bzw Wochenwohnung bin habe ich hier keinen der mit mir mal richtig Biken geht auser im Sommer mal meine Familie, der das Liteville des einen Bikers würde ich mal gerne fahren, bin am überlegen ob ich spare und mir so einen Rahmen zulege oder ob ich mir einen leichten Marathonhobel aufbaue (7,5kg mit gerade mal 2000-2200 Euro Einsatz) , wie man sehen kann würde beides ca. gleich viel kosten.



NoBseHz schrieb:


> hmmm Mensch ihr macht mir richtig Laune! Leider gibt es eine kleine aber gemeine Kleinigkeit, die im Leben falsch rum ist: Die Jugend ist am falschen Ende, denn wenn man jung ist hat man kein Geld aber eine Menge Energie/Ideen/Pläne und wenn man alt ist hat man uU Geld aber kann nicht mehr alles so angehen wie man früher gemocht hätte.



Ja ich habe echt Laune, wir werden alle zusammen noch richtig Aktiv , währe toll wenn das ,mal mit uns allen zusammen was werden würden 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Für eine Schlittentour bin ich auch zu haben  Habe ÜBERHAUPT keine Wintersportausrüstung außer natürlich heiden warme Bike Bekleidung  Ich halt mich mit Kraft und Stabitraining den Winter über fit (bzw. baue jetzt wieder auf nach 3 Monaten ohne Sport).



hehe ich habe ersteres, dafür fehlt mit letzteres, da müssen oft lange Unterhose und Jeans reichen und der Rest wird aus Sommersportklamotten und langem Pullover im Zwiebelprinzieb zusammengewürfelt 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos habt ihr da. Im TV war heute was über den Hochrhöner aber so besonders war die Sendung nicht.
> 
> Für draußen Radeln.. also mein Schleim (ihr wollt das jetzt nicht wissen, ich weiß ) sagt mir dass Sport noch nicht wieder sein soll...



hehe, ich weiß übrigens was Schleim ist bzw was für Leiden du hast


----------



## NoBseHz (4. Januar 2009)

Die Jugend is die Vorbereitung auf später  schon allein wegen der Ausbildung   

Das Steppenwolf ist ziemlicher Müll und dient mittlerweile nur noch als Rollenrad und ja das Hai musste halt mal als Mountainbike her  jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kohlen für die ganzen Rennen etc.

Also ich würd mich auch sehr freuen euch ma so zu treffen anstatt immer nur übers Forum zu schreiben  aber ich hab nen sehr kleinen Rückfall was meine Mandeln angeht. Das ist wie wenn man einen Zahn gezogen bekommen hat hat der HNO gesagt. Dann hat man hinterher auch noch einige Zeit kleinste Entzündungen. Gut, dass ich top Zähne hab 

War von euch schon mal jemand mit dem Rad im fernen Süden? Mallorca oder Zypern oder so? Ich will mir ein schönes Ziel raussuchen, wo ich auch was vom Geld hab, für ein Trainigslager bzw. einfach km schrubben wenns hier noch kalt ist (Im April)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> übst du Wheelys Berg ab oO , stell doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinem Bike ein, damit man ungefähr weiß woran man bei dir ist
> Die Trails die du kennst würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen du kommst aus Fulda richtig ich glaub spätestens wenn es Frühjahr wir komme ich zu dir, hört sich nähmlich geil an was du schreibst
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Locke,
die trails die seven secrets meinte(flori trail) sind so im "north Shore" stil(hoffe das ich das jetzt so richtig beschreibe,in ein waldstück gebaut worden,die erbauer(ich kenne diese nicht!)haben sich mächtig mühe gegeben,ich stehe nur manchmal da und frage mich wie mann sowas runterkommt.....

zum kinderrad,ist ein 2 Danger Rude RH 40,nüscht besonderes.......
ich finds aber trotzdem geil,fette reifen,fetter rahmen,fettes gewicht

sonst ist hier NUR Waldautobahn am Start,aber ich kenne auch nicht alles,würde mich aber freuen wenn mir mal jemand was neues zeigen kann!!

@seven secrets
Super  du bist ein bike guide?,finde ich sehr geil,eure HP ist fein gemacht,hut ab! 
die  fahrtechnik,die ich am geißküppel übe,da bin ich froh wenn mich keiner sieht ,ich versuche gerade drei mtr auf dem hinterrad zu fahren,klappt aber leider nochnicht....
bunny hop geht auch gerade so,naja sieht schon doof aus)

versuche auch versetzen des hinterrades zu üben,habe ich jetzt erstmal mit einer "bodenprobe" bezahlen müssen,ach was solls,weiter gehts!!

@all

ich bin für ne´n kennenlern treffen am grabenhöfchen zum schlitten fahren?????? oder?????? 

grüße aus FD,es schneit fett


----------



## Bonzolino (4. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Bonzolino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo seven.....
> ...


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Die Jugend is die Vorbereitung auf später  schon allein wegen der Ausbildung
> 
> Das Steppenwolf ist ziemlicher Müll und dient mittlerweile nur noch als Rollenrad und ja das Hai musste halt mal als Mountainbike her  jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kohlen für die ganzen Rennen etc.
> 
> ...



Hehe, komm fährst dieses Jahr in Machtlos den Waldhessen Pur mit, schöner Einstieg in die Saison und das Startgeld kostet keine 10 Euro inkl Futter ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder am Start, aber auch andere Rennen werde ich beiwohnen, auf jeden Fall Alphstadt und noch ein paar kleine die sich ergeben, hoffe es gibt da wieder eine nette kleine Liste hier  , bin übrigens auch mal dafü das wir uns wo treffen, mit ein paar Trails könnte ich dienen.
So "Ausland" war ich noch nicht groß mit dem MTB, zweimal in den Alphen bei einem Bekannten für je 1 Woche und 3 Mal in den Voralphen, da mussten wir aber für Touren von München aus frühs immer hinfahren ging aber immer relativ flott und die Unterkunft war auch umsoinst  .



Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo Locke,
> die trails die seven secrets meinte(flori trail) sind so im "north Shore" stil(hoffe das ich das jetzt so richtig beschreibe,in ein waldstück gebaut worden,die erbauer(ich kenne diese nicht!)haben sich mächtig mühe gegeben,ich stehe nur manchmal da und frage mich wie mann sowas runterkommt.....
> 
> zum kinderrad,ist ein 2 Danger Rude RH 40,nüscht besonderes.......
> ...




das ist dein Bike?, mhh also eine Schlittenfahrt würde ich auch mitmachen komme ich mit dem Bike dahin, wird nur schwer einen Schlitten mitzunehmen und mein Snowboard hat mir letztes Jahr jemand an der Piste gekillt  (Autofahrer).
Das mit der Northshore hört sich nicht schlecht an, ist das weit von Fulda entfernt?

p.s. wir hatten heute morgen schon 10 cm Schnee


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn das mit Machtlos so weit ist musst du mich nochmal anhauen, fahre gern alles mit was sich in der Rhön bietet! Doofer Weise ist heuer die Droohdeseldour  am selben Tag wie der Spessart Bike-Marathon und Elters die Tour vom Radvierer ist am selben Tag wie Wombach 

Ich glaub ich mach heute wie gestern wieder keinen Sport und schaue mal, ob das meinem Hals was bringt. Ach mist der Plan ist schon schief gegangen, war vorhin die 15cm Schnee vom Hof schippen  ich denke jetzt noch rauszuradeln ist schon extrem wegen Glätte und weil man hinterher das Salz runter kratzen darf  so ich bin erstmal weiter lernen...


----------



## L0cke (5. Januar 2009)

hehe, ich war heute drausen die Leute haben geguckt wie ein Reh das geblendet wird  , bin besser und schneller voran gekommen wie die Autofahrer, wollte auch trailen, doch bei 30cm Schnee ging es nicht wirklich, dafür konnte man schön am rotem Moor fahren, auch wenn mich so ein Rentner angepöbelt hat weil ich keine Ski unter den Füßen hatte, hat es mächtig Spaß gemacht  , wie sieht es eigentlich morgen Vormittag mit einer kleinen Schlittenfahrt aus?

@NoBseHz werde es nicht vergessen  , kannst auch einen Tag eher zu mir kommen und bei mir in der WG pennen dann ist der Weg auch nicht so weit


----------



## Bonzolino (5. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> hehe, ich war heute drausen die Leute haben geguckt wie ein Reh das geblendet wird  , bin besser und schneller voran gekommen wie die Autofahrer, wollte auch trailen, doch bei 30cm Schnee ging es nicht wirklich, dafür konnte man schön am rotem Moor fahren, auch wenn mich so ein Rentner angepöbelt hat weil ich keine Ski unter den Füßen hatte, hat es mächtig Spaß gemacht  , wie sieht es eigentlich morgen Vormittag mit einer kleinen Schlittenfahrt aus?
> 
> @NoBseHz werde es nicht vergessen  , kannst auch einen Tag eher zu mir kommen und bei mir in der WG pennen dann ist der Weg auch nicht so weit



Hallo Locke,arbeitest du in Bayern oder Baden Wü berg??????
Die Werktätigen in Hessen müssenmorgenran,leider
Ich würde sofort kommen,bin aber an der Schippe!!

also,hoffentlich schneit es heute nacht aus allen Kübeln!!!

vielspass morgen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (5. Januar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hehe, komm fährst dieses Jahr in Machtlos den Waldhessen Pur mit, schöner Einstieg in die Saison und das Startgeld kostet keine 10 Euro inkl Futter ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder am Start, aber auch andere Rennen werde ich beiwohnen, auf jeden Fall Alphstadt und noch ein paar kleine die sich ergeben, hoffe es gibt da wieder eine nette kleine Liste hier  , bin übrigens auch mal dafü das wir uns wo treffen, mit ein paar Trails könnte ich dienen.
> So "Ausland" war ich noch nicht groß mit dem MTB, zweimal in den Alphen bei einem Bekannten für je 1 Woche und 3 Mal in den Voralphen, da mussten wir aber für Touren von München aus frühs immer hinfahren ging aber immer relativ flott und die Unterkunft war auch umsoinst  .
> 
> 
> ...



jo,das ist die hütte!!!
reicht mir.....
für so nen altensack,wie ich es einer bin,ist es manchmal schon zu "schräg"


----------



## seven-secrets (6. Januar 2009)

Wäre ich mal in Bayern geblieben, dann hätte ich heute auch Feiertag und könnte snowbiken...


----------



## L0cke (7. Januar 2009)

nein wohne nicht in Bayern, bin ein Hesser und noch Schüler (Abitur) und da hat man noch Ferien


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Januar 2009)

Locke dann biste so alt wie ich (19) bloß dass ich in der 11. die Ehrenrunde eingelegt hab (Sportler mögen Ehrenrunden ). Ich muss ranklotzen Leute, der Januar wird nochmal stressig!


----------



## seven-secrets (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie schaut es aus? Ist heute Mittag einer draußen bei der Bullenhitze?


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2009)

ich geh gleich langlauf laufen


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
wie passen, dass ihr grad heute wiedermal was schreibt. Ich komm grad vom Schneebiken, 2 Stunden draußen durch die Sonne  herrlich! Hatten nen kleinen dabei, der is vll so 10 (weiß nicht mal genau ) und wenn der mitfährt gibt er unser Tempo vor und daher kann ich auch nicht überdrehen und mir die Kretze holen - sehr save!
Also ich muss sagen wenn das Wetter mal ist wie heute und ich ein Auto bekomm dann sollten wir uns mal n gescheiten Plan machen und den auch ausführen was gemeinsames Radeln angeht


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2009)

je, aber dann schnell treffen  solang noch schnee liegt, bin heute 45km langlauf gelaufen, bin erst mal recht alle,da die letzten 3 wochen kein richtiger sport mehr, und nur höchstens 20km rad gefahren, stell nachher noch ein paar bilder rein damit der fred mal etwas farbe bekommt


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Januar 2009)

Auf den Schnee bin ich nicht so scharf meine Herren, Hauptsache zusammen mal fahren & sich a weng kennen lernen  (&die Clavicula klauen)


----------



## L0cke (10. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz, hehe, ich schon ;D

Bilder von heute, leider sind 4 zu groß, und genau da wo man aktion hat -.-







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

ich finde die rhön ist immer wieder ein schönes fleckchen erde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

war heute wie angedroht draußen, dabei ist mir folgendes eingefallen:






Dazwischen liegen rund 50 Grad Celsius, in Worten fünfzig


----------



## seven-secrets (10. Januar 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... saukalt!


----------



## -MIK- (11. Januar 2009)

Hehe, kann nur besser werden!! Die Tage werden wieder länger, bzw. es bleibt länger hell und in zwei drei Monaten wärmt die Sonne wieder. 

Gruß aus dem Bergischen,
MIK

P.S.: Der Bulle bekommt heute das erste mal Schnee unter die Stollen.... 

P.S.:


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2009)

och der schnee ist doch toll 

video, "biker sind anders" 
"im winter packt sich jeder dick ein, das fahrrad wird (von den meisten Menschen) in den keller gestellt und abseitz von straßen fährt man die berge höchstens mit ski, snowboard oder schlitten runter, wir ambitionierten biker sind da aber anders ....  "


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich weiß nicht, ob in diesem Forum schon mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt angeregt wurde. Wollen wir nicht mal solange noch Schnee liegt gemeinsam SnowBiken. Wie sieht es bei Euch am kommenden WE aus? Macht mal ein paar Vorschläge über Datum, Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Januar 2009)

hm die Januarwochenenden geben wohl nicht viel her bei mir, jetzt hat man mir für nächste Woche noch ein Referat reingedrückt... wie gesagt ich bin nicht soo scharf auf den Schnee, von daher könnte das auch eine Fügung sein


----------



## L0cke (12. Januar 2009)

also ich bin immer für eine Ausfahrt zu haben, müsst nur sagen wo, dann kann ich sagen ob ich aus eigener Kraft hinkomme oder ob ich Hilfe brauche


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Januar 2009)

@NoBseHz
Schule geht vor und ne Schee-Allergie zählt natürlich auch. 

@L0cke
Aus welchem Teil der Rhön kommst Du denn? Das liest sich so weit weg, wie Du das schreibst.


----------



## L0cke (12. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Aus welchem Teil der Rhön kommst Du denn? Das liest sich so weit weg, wie Du das schreibst.




kommt drauf an, eigentlich komme ich aus der nahen Nähe wo der Point Alpha (wird bestimmt ein Begriff sein  ) liegt, bin aber in der Woche öfters bei Philippsthal anzutreffen (da gibt es sogar richtig schöne Trails ^^, wie in der Rhön ) (wegen (aus-)Bildung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (15. Januar 2009)

he sagt mal, wo seit ihr denn alle, es ist so still


----------



## seven-secrets (15. Januar 2009)

Psst, hier bin ich. So jetzt können wir wieder laut schreiben. Ich war beruflich etwas eingespannt und hatte auch nicht unbedingt den richtigen Stoff zum Schreiben.  Jetzt geht es wieder. Wie schaut den der Plan so für das WE bei Euch aus?


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Wie schaut den der Plan so für das WE bei Euch aus?



Besuch in Bocholt....


----------



## seven-secrets (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Mik,

solltes du tatsächlich nach Bocholt fahren, dann schau doch mal, ob die den Gravity Protection noch haben. Nicht den Pro, sondern wirklich den Protection.

Ist die Rennziege schon eingetroffen? Willst Du Pedale kaufen? Noch was: um die Uhrzeit solltest Du arbeiten und nicht im Forum rumturnen.


----------



## NoBseHz (17. Januar 2009)

Tach die Herrschaften,

mal ne für mich relativ wichtige Frage:
*Hat von euch jemand ein Bikekoffer fürs Flugizeug oder kennt ihr jemanden der in der Nähe wohnt und einen hat?*

Keine Lust auf Leihrad _!!_


----------



## seven-secrets (17. Januar 2009)

Hi NoBseHz,

spontan fällt mir da niemand ein. Die meisten meiner Bekannten mieten ein Rad vor Ort. Ich bin aber heute mit ein paar Leuten von der TriForce Fulda zusammen. Evtl. hat da jemand einen Koffer und vermietet ihn. Wenn ja, lass ich Dich das wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (17. Januar 2009)

Sauber, danke schonmal  Mir fallen nur noch die größeren Fahrradläden hier ein, Kissingen oder Fulda oder so. Da könnte ich auch noch fragen.


----------



## seven-secrets (20. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Tach die Herrschaften,
> 
> mal ne für mich relativ wichtige Frage:
> *Hat von euch jemand ein Bikekoffer fürs Flugizeug oder kennt ihr jemanden der in der Nähe wohnt und einen hat?*
> ...



Hi NoBseHz,

meine Frau wurde im Studio angesprochen, ob jemand einen Fahrradkoffer sucht. Sie weiß noch nicht welches Modell, wie alt und was er noch kosten soll. Evtl. erfährt  sie Donnerstag mehr. Dann lass ich Dich das wissen.

Wie schaut es sonst so draußen in der realen Bikerwelt aus? Gibt es da noch Leben?


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Januar 2009)

Hm in der realen Bikerwelt schaut es nicht gut aus, aber heute & vorgestern 2 Stunden Rolle, gestern eine. Morgen Schulsport, übermorgen evtl. Schwimmen oder Joggen, dann nochma Rolle. Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt im Bezug auf reales Radeln!

Ich weiß nicht welches Studio du meinst, ist unwahrscheinlich, dass du den Fitnesspoint in Wildflecken meinst, aber von da bekomm ich einen Bikekoffer  von nem Spezl der da nen Physioschuppen hat und ehemals Texpa-Simplon Biker war. Kann seinen Laden und ihn übrigens nur sehr empfehlen! Für Atlethen genauso wie für solche, die es werden wollen und für Reha Patienten auch.


----------



## L0cke (21. Januar 2009)

sxhnarch , gerade nichtviel los, eis sei dank -.-


----------



## seven-secrets (21. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches Studio du meinst, ist unwahrscheinlich, dass du den Fitnesspoint in Wildflecken meinst, aber von da bekomm ich einen Bikekoffer



Ich meine die Fitness und Freizeitinsel in FD. Wir sind ja vor 20 Jahren von Franken nach Hessen umgesiedelt. Früher war ich öfters mal in Wildflecken, heute verschlägt es mich nur noch selten da hin.
Ja, mal sehen was das WE outdoor so bringt. Bin momentan nur auf meinem Kriegsbeil  im Keller unterwegs. Besser als nichts tun...


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Januar 2009)

"Kriegsbeil" ist ein toller Ausdruck   heute geh ich wahrscheinlich ins Schwimmbad, aber da wirds mich nicht allein hinziehn, mal sehen was die Kumpels so treiben heute


----------



## JPS (25. Januar 2009)

Trans Germany 2009: Biker für Mannschaft gesucht!

Hallo,

hier mal ein Aufruf in eigener Sache. Paßt zwar nicht ganz zu "Biken in Fulda/Rhön", aber wir (2 Biker aus Fulda) suchen noch Mitstreiter für die Trans Germany 2009.

Ich weiß, die Trans Germany ist ein Rennen für Einzelstarter.
Trotzdem ist es möglich, daß sich mindestens vier Einzelfahrer zu einer Mannschaft zusammenschließen und zusätzlich in einer Mannschaftswertung gewertet werden.

Neben dem zusätzlichen Reiz einer Mannschaftswertung hat das Ganze aber auch noch einen finanziellen Anreiz!
Bei Anmeldung einer Mannschaft (ab vier Fahrer/innen) reduziert sich die gesamte Teilnehmergebühr der Mannschaft um 10%. Das sind immerhin 55,- Euro pro Teilnehmer/in.

Wir sind zur Zeit zwei Biker aus Fulda (JPS und Speeketze-VW) und suchen somit noch mindestens zwei weitere Starter/innen, mit denen wir eine Mannschaft bilden bzw. eine Mannschaft, der wir uns anschließen können.

Unser Ziel für die Trans Germany ist in erster Linie Durchkommen und Spaß haben. 
Wer interessiert ist, meldet sich einfach per PN bei uns. Danke.

Gruß JPS


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Januar 2009)

leider hab ich da Klausuren bis zum Abwinken  sonst wär ich heuer mitgefahren. Fragt mal den Rhoen-Biker (in meiner Buddy-Liste z.B.). Aber der fährt euch vll davon, ich weiß nicht ob man bei der Mannschaftswertung mit gleicher Zeit ankommen muss oder so


----------



## JPS (25. Januar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ... Aber der fährt euch vielleicht davon, ich weiß nicht ob man bei der Mannschaftswertung mit gleicher Zeit ankommen muss oder so



Nein, muß man nicht. Die Zeiten werden nach einem bestimmten Schlüssel addiert. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## Speeketze-VW (27. Januar 2009)

Aha, seit unserem Aufruf ist es erstaunlich still geworden...habe heute auch mal was ins WKW MTB-Gruppe Rhön geschrieben, mal sehen ob dabei was raus kommt, wenn da auch nicht schade...wenn halt nicht, dann ist es so, c´est la vive oder s.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (27. Januar 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> Aha, seit unserem Aufruf ist es erstaunlich still geworden...habe heute auch mal was ins WKW MTB-Gruppe Rhön geschrieben...



Hallo Jens, hallo Volker,

nun lasst mal die Köpfe nicht gleich hängen. Jens kann ja mal versuchen Klara zu überreden.  Wenn ich ja Zeit hätte und Urlaub bekäme, würde ich Euch natürlich gerne begleiten, aber das wird wie es jetzt ausschaut eher nichts. Ich werde aber auch Ausschau für passende Mitbiker halten.

Im Forum ist es im Moment schon sehr still, da hast Du Recht Volker. Ich denke, es ist den Meisten zu kalt zum Biken UND zum Schreiben. Die längste Zeit hat es aber gedauert,  dann geht es wieder ungezügelt raus...


----------



## L0cke (28. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich kann nicht mitfahren, gibt verschiedene Gründe, einmal Geld, das was ich fürs Startgeld ausgeben müsste habe ich schon fürs Hardtail verplant, damit ich mal endlich die lang ersehnte Ausbaustufe erreiche  , dann noch das ich bisher neben Machtlos nur noch einen anderen Marathon mitgefahren (kenne mich also im Wettkampfgetümmel noch nicht so aus  , ach ja Konditionstraining ist bei mir auch nicht soo pralle, 75km  für Schule und dann gerade mal 60-80km Training pro Woche zeugen nicht gerade von Kondition und zu guter letzt Schule -.-


----------



## Bonzolino (3. Februar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Jens, hallo Volker,
> 
> nun lasst mal die Köpfe nicht gleich hängen. Jens kann ja mal versuchen Klara zu überreden.  Wenn ich ja Zeit hätte und Urlaub bekäme, würde ich Euch natürlich gerne begleiten, aber das wird wie es jetzt ausschaut eher nichts. Ich werde aber auch Ausschau für passende Mitbiker halten.
> 
> Im Forum ist es im Moment schon sehr still, da hast Du Recht Volker. Ich denke, es ist den Meisten zu kalt zum Biken UND zum Schreiben. Die längste Zeit hat es aber gedauert,  dann geht es wieder ungezügelt raus...



Hallo seven secrets,
Hallo an die "anderen",
So sieht´s aus,es ist einfach zu kalt!!,Ich war letzte woche mal nachts!! unterwegs(21 uhr bis 22 uhr 30)
Wollte mal die Tesla ausprobieren,super das ding!!
AAbber junge junge.............
Ne danke...........
Meine "Grenze" liegt jetzt bei 5 grad plus,und ich hab soooooooooooo
bock aufs fahren,deshalb auch keine angst vor dem nightride
.mann wann wirds endlich wieder warm
wer von euch macht denn "muckibude"??
thema transgermany,nö bin ich zu alt und zu schlecht,vor allem zu schlecht.....
viel glück......
schönen abend noch,und ja wir kriegen das hin mit der gemeinsamen ausfahrt!!!!


----------



## Bonzolino (3. Februar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann nicht mitfahren, gibt verschiedene Gründe, einmal Geld, das was ich fürs Startgeld ausgeben müsste habe ich schon fürs Hardtail verplant, damit ich mal endlich die lang ersehnte Ausbaustufe erreiche  , dann noch das ich bisher neben Machtlos nur noch einen anderen Marathon mitgefahren (kenne mich also im Wettkampfgetümmel noch nicht so aus  , ach ja Konditionstraining ist bei mir auch nicht soo pralle, 75km  für Schule und dann gerade mal 60-80km Training pro Woche zeugen nicht gerade von Kondition und zu guter letzt Schule -.-



Hallo Locke,
ja da hast du richtig vorsprung..........
soviel bin ich seit wochen nicht gefahren


----------



## NoBseHz (3. Februar 2009)

tach Gemeinde,
das mit dem Biken.. also im Wald ist es ja lebensgefährlich mit dem ganzen Eis. Ich bin im Januar einmal draußen gefahren glaub ich, ansonsten im KB Bereich auf der Rolle max. 2 Stunden (das entspricht sozusagen 3 Stunden draußen). Hatte Ende Januar meinen Leistungstest und war auch nochmal beim HNO, der mir versichert hat, dass ich wieder zur Höchstform auflaufen kann. Jetzt bin ich im Moment etwas erkältet (zu viel zum Ausdauertraining) und das nervt natürlich, war bis letzte Woche eigentlich nicht erkältet, sondern hatte nur das Nachklingen von der Mandel-OP. Auf jeden Fall steig ich dann zeitlig wieder ins G1 Training ein und dann gehts in 2 Wochen auch schon nach Zypern Sunshinecup mitnehmen und G1-km sammeln  
In die >Muckibude< geh ich auch, letzte Woche 3 mal KA-Training gemacht dort und das werd ich wohl noch einen Monat lang 3x die Woche fortsetzen. Grundsätzlich mach ich öfter Stabitraining und Dehnung die ganze Saison lang. 

Ich würde liebend gern die TG mitfahren aber das geht aus (bekannten?) Gründen nicht. Werde morgen mal fragen ob man mich für 2 Tage wg. Trainingslager von der Schule freistellt, wenn das nich geht (warum sollte nicht?) dann muss ich wohl blau machen 

Heute hatte es pralle Sonne und ca 3-4 Grad plus draußen... und ich saß im "Musik"unterricht und musste zum Thema Minnesang irgendwelche Hörbeispiele anhören... da kotzt man dann echt und fragt sich wofür man das eigentlich alles macht. Aber naja,

schöne Woche euch allen  und Locke hau auch rein in der Schule ;D


----------



## L0cke (11. Februar 2009)

Sack, machst du einfach blau in der Schule  NoBseHz .

@ Bonzolino man muss ja nicht aufs Bike  ,  viel ist das was ich aber gefahren bin aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

nein selbstverständlich mache ich nicht blau! Frag mich nicht wie viele wirklich blau machen, am 19. ist Altweiberfasching, daher werden wahrscheinlich genug fehlen 
meinem Antrag auf Beurlaubung wurde stattgegeben. Man hat das Recht darauf bis zu 7 Tage im Jahr von der Schule für Sportliche Veranstaltungen freigestellt zu werden.

Wer fährt von euch zur Zeit draußen? Hätte jetzt im Neuschnee sehr viel Bock ein paar Kreise zu drehn (mach ich schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Auto ) aber ich denke ma im Wald is jetz sau gefährlich, wenn die Schneemengen die Eisplatten verdecken :O


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Februar 2009)

Ich werd verrückt, da leben ja noch welche.  Dachte schon, die Rhön sei in einer Schneelawine versunken.
Draußen fahren? Na klar, allerdings im Moment nur mit dem Hardtail, denn die Laufräder vom Fully (Easton Havoc) bekomme ich im Moment getauscht. Hoffentlich sind sie morgen "in der Post", damit am Wochenende mal wieder gewedelt werden kann.


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

Hm nicht schlecht. Ich werd aber nix riskieren so kurz vorm Urlaub und nochma draußen fahren. Hat mich heut im zeittotschlagenden Deutschunterricht geärgert, dass ich rumhocken musste und mich die Sonne nur durch die Scheibe braten durfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> nein selbstverständlich mache ich nicht blau! Frag mich nicht wie viele wirklich blau machen, am 19. ist Altweiberfasching, daher werden wahrscheinlich genug fehlen
> meinem Antrag auf Beurlaubung wurde stattgegeben. Man hat das Recht darauf bis zu 7 Tage im Jahr von der Schule für Sportliche Veranstaltungen freigestellt zu werden.
> 
> Wer fährt von euch zur Zeit draußen? Hätte jetzt im Neuschnee sehr viel Bock ein paar Kreise zu drehn (mach ich schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Auto ) aber ich denke ma im Wald is jetz sau gefährlich, wenn die Schneemengen die Eisplatten verdecken :O



jaja  


ich fahr noch  , wer hätte evtl Sonntag Zeit für ne Tour um die Wasserkuppe? (kommt aber bei mir drauf an wie ich die Party am Samstag überstehe )




NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wer fährt von euch zur Zeit draußen? Hätte jetzt im Neuschnee sehr viel Bock ein paar Kreise zu drehn (mach ich schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Auto ) aber ich denke ma im Wald is jetz sau gefährlich, wenn die Schneemengen die Eisplatten verdecken :O



Du und Kreise drehen,ich glaube ich weiß wie das aussieht  , was fährst du denn für ein Auto ?
Wenn ich so an die Spuren bei uns an der Werkstatt am Wendehammer denke weiß ichs glaub ich wie es aussieht, Fronttriebler ist nun mal da nicht so gut wie Heckantrieb *gg* . (Manta war geil in der letzten Ferienwoche im Schnee  )


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

ich fahr Vadders petit Polo 1,4l Diesel  ja Frontantrieb ist natürlich nich so lustig im Schnee aber dafür hab ich die Handbremse  die nutz ich auch gern im fließenden Verkehr wenns rutschig genug is (will mir ja nich die Reifen kaputt machen)


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

aha, ich sollte eigentlich einen seat arosa bekommen, eigentlich.... scheiß salz und prämie , hoffe ich bekomme dafür den audi s2 avant , kann die mutter ihr neues alleine haben


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

nen Seat  Seat is ned ma ne Marke! Rat mal wie viele Seats letztes Jahr zum Listenpreis verkauft wurden in Deutschland!! Richtig, 0! Alle günstiger als geplant  naja solangs fährt  wir ham jetzt noch nen Bluemotion Golf 1,9l Maschine. Der zieht zwar 0 aber dafür fährt er mit 4 Litern durch die Gegend (noch nich ganz aber das soll sich dann bei 4 einpendeln).


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

noop du, seat ist audi bzw vw drunter  und blumotion, bilde dir nix drauf ein, den hatten wir unter anderem in der fahrschule, hat mit der glechen ausstattung in der rhön mehr gebraucht als der normale


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

der von meiner Fahrschule hier ist mit 3l rumgefahren und die Fahrschüler blasen ja gern ordentlich raus  ich habs auch voll ausgenutzt damals. Wurde auch gleich gefragt ob ich vorher schwarz gefahren bin  neeeeeeeeeeeeein nieeemals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

hä, selbst mein fahrlehrer hat den maximal auf 4,8 bekommen, ich habe 5.1 liter geschafft (war der spritsparenste schüler )


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

ihr habt ja auch ein paar höhere Berge und steilere Steigungen als wir hier


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

stimmt auch wieder, wann gehts trainingslager?


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

nächste Woche Donnerstag gehts los und dann am Sonntag den Sunshine-Cup mitnehmen  und am 1.3. kommen wir wieder zurück, wenn der ganze Faschingskram vorüber ist. Sprich 19. Anflug, 20.-23. G1-Einheiten (bzw. halt Sunshine Cup 22.), 24. Pause, 25.-28. wieder G1. 1.3. Heimflug. Sprich 8 Tage radeln und einen Tag Pause (dir wir natürlich auch ausnutzen, Zypern is ja herrlich ). So wie ich das verstanden hab sind wir mit 2 Haibiketeams und dem Team Texpa Simplon da unten. 25 Man, davon rhönbiker und ich also bleiben noch 23 übrig davon 3 Teams = ich glaub nich dass da außer uns noch andere Hobbyfahrer mitfahren  ein bisschen Werbung machen wir dann in eigener Sache


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

oh udn das während der schulzeit, was kostet der spaß?


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2009)

Flug 307 Ökken (hätten ein wenig früher buchen sollen ), Rad mitnehmen pro Flug 34, ein Tag unten in Zypern Halbpension + sportliche Betreuung 42. Rundum also ca 800 und natürlich kommen unten noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten dann dazu. 
Ich versuchs diese Saison eh mal drauf anzulegen, dass ich das nächstes Jahr nicht mehr selbst zahlen muss  aber das wird knüppelschwer glaub ich.. man wird sehen


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2009)

phu, da kauf ich mir lieber eine Clavicula Fr , habe ich mehr von, euch allen eine g8


----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

Bildchen vom Freitag, die Schoner häts gar net gebraucht *g*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## seven-secrets (15. Februar 2009)

Schönen Fahrradständer hast Du da. Gibt's den nur in weiß?


----------



## seven-secrets (15. Februar 2009)

So Leute,

Frühstück ist verdaut, die Sonne scheint und es geht raus zum Wedeln. Noch wer outdoor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Schönen Fahrradständer hast Du da. Gibt's den nur in weiß?



eigentlich nur in weiß, kann man aber auch in Pissgelb und anderen Farben erschaffen 



seven-secrets schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Frühstück ist verdaut, die Sonne scheint und es geht raus zum Wedeln. Noch wer outdoor?



 ich hatte keine Sonne, bin aber eben drausen 15km Langlauf gefahren und gleich gehts nochmal aufs Bike


----------



## NoBseHz (17. Februar 2009)

Soo Jungenz und Mädels (lesen welche mit?) 
Ich verabschied mich heute schonmal ganz offiziell von euch ins den Radlurlaub nach Zypern  natürlich wird mehr geradelt als geurlaubt, aber wir werden abends und in der Freizeit schon was gescheites machen  entweder mit den anderen Radlern zam oder wir suchen uns hübsche Zypriotinnen  Oops darf man sowas sagen? Ja, darf man. 

Achja, ich bin dieses Wochenende nicht mehr geradelt trotz schönem Bikewetters (brrr, Lüge), weil mein Radl seit Freitag in diesem Zustand war:


----------



## seven-secrets (17. Februar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Soo Jungenz und Mädels (lesen welche mit?)
> Ich verabschied mich heute schonmal ganz offiziell von euch ins den Radlurlaub nach Zypern  natürlich wird mehr geradelt als geurlaubt, aber wir werden abends und in der Freizeit schon was gescheites machen  entweder mit den anderen Radlern zam oder wir suchen uns hübsche Zypriotinnen  Oops darf man...



Hallo NoBseHz,

dann grüß uns mal schon die Zypressen, oder wie auch immer sie heissen mögen. Hab' viel Spass und bring uns ein paar schöne Fotos mit.

Bis gleich...


----------



## NoBseHz (17. Februar 2009)

Hm ich nehm keine Kamera mit mal schauen was die anderen so an Bilder schießen


----------



## flocu (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab am WoE mal zu euch in die Rhön geschaut.
Respekt, wer bei solchen Bedingungen im Gelände fährt!


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2009)

cooles bild, gibts das auch in groß?`

@ NoBseHz, viel spaß im urlaub bin gespannt ob das lager was bringt

p.s ich will mit dir nen marathon fahren


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

hi leuts, ich glaub wir sind bald einer mehr in diesem thread 

p.s im Frühjahr müssen wir dann man alle zusammen ne Tour machen


----------



## flocu (20. Februar 2009)

@Locke:
Das Bild gibts auch in groß und in ganz groß.

Also das überrascht mich ziemlich. Ich mein das Licht auf dem Bild ist sehr gut und der Weg schaut einladend aus. Aber meinste net, daß bei den übrigen Bildern schönere dabei sind?

Das z.B.:







Was die Frühjahrstour angeht:
Für den traditionellen Pfingstbesuch aus Würzburg wollte ich dieses Jahr noch mehr Leute mitbringen. (-;

Wäre natürlich schön, wenn sich diesmal neben Pitcane und JPS auch mal andere Rhöner trauen würden. Wir beißen net!


----------



## seven-secrets (20. Februar 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> @Locke:
> Was die Frühjahrstour angeht:
> Für den traditionellen Pfingstbesuch aus Würzburg wollte ich dieses Jahr noch mehr Leute mitbringen. (-;
> 
> Wäre natürlich schön, wenn sich diesmal neben Pitcane und JPS auch mal andere Rhöner trauen würden. Wir beißen net!



Da bin ich aber sowas von dabei (bin ja schließlich Franke), nur sagt mir rechtzeitig den Termin, denn im Frühjahr hab' ich schon Köln, Griesheim und Frankfurt im Kalender.

Siehe: www.mtbspass.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2009)

wollen wir erst so spät eine Tour machen ?



@ seven-secrets , habe mir mal deine MArathontermine angeguckt, sind auch ein paar Interessante für mich dabei , aber in Köln gillt eine Mindestdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25km/h, wie blöd ist das denn oO


----------



## seven-secrets (20. Februar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> wollen wir erst so spät eine Tour machen ?
> 
> 
> 
> @ seven-secrets , habe mir mal deine MArathontermine angeguckt, sind auch ein paar Interessante für mich dabei , aber in Köln gillt eine Mindestdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25km/h, wie blöd ist das denn oO



Also, natürlich können wir auch schon früher, ich fahre sowieso den ganzen Winter über.

Marathon: Fährst Du auch RR? Frankfurt ist eine Erlebnis und Griesheim eine Herausforderung. Sind zwar nur 170 hm  aber immerhin 204 km. Freue mich schon doll drauf. Köln mach ich mit einem MTB-Freund aus der Gegend (MIK). Das macht riesig Spass, oder MIK? Da werden die Rennziegen Auslauf kriegen.

Also Rhön, Hessen, Bayern und Thüringen jederzeit gerne.


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich fahre wenn nur MTB, und da höchstens 80km, so eine kranke Langstreckensau bin ich noch nicht, habe ja auch noch nicht die Erfahrung .
Bin bisher nur Machtlos mitgefahren, dieses Jahr ist neben Machtlos , Gonso eingeplant, für weitere Rennen bin ich aber offen  (die Fahrerei ist halt ein Prob für mich da mein Auto nicht einsatzbereit ist)


----------



## feirefizo (20. Februar 2009)

Liebe Bergradsportfreunde aus Hessisch-Sibirien und Hessisch-Kongo und alle Freunde dieser wunderbaren Region im Herzen Teutschlands,
nachdem mich L0cke so nett angekündigt hat, will ich auch mal "hallo" sagen.
Bis jetzt habe ich mich noch nicht getraut, alldieweil ich beim Lesen hier im Unterforum immer so einen komischen Konditionsmagel-Komplex produziert habe.
Also: Ich bin zuhause in der Kuppenrhön und fahre im Trend lieber bergab und brauche für meine Hausrunde gerne mal 2 Stunden obzwar die nur 400 hm hat und 14 km lang ist -- und - ich finde schieben ist keine Schande und meine Bikes wiegen 16+x kg. 

Ja und wenn hier außer L0cke, mit dem ich bald mal 'ne Runde drehen will, nette Singletrails in der Region kennt und Lust hat zusammen zu fahren und zu schieben, wäre das eine nette Sache.

Ahoi


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2009)

hi hast du es geschaft  , Konditionsmangel  wird bei einem 16kg Bike nicht sein, da schieben viele, für Singeltrailtouren kannst auch mal eines von meinen Bikes bekommen bzw ein paar leichte Laufräder, mit leichten Schläuchen und Schlappen , dann gehts auch schon gaaanz anders den Berg hoch 

Schade das der Schnee derzeit etwas flüssig runterkommt, hoffe das wird bald besser damit wir mal ne kleine Tour machen können (würde ja gerne mal ans Steinfeld fahren )
Trails/Strecken gibt es in der Rhön viele, hast ja gemerkt wie viele es alleine um P-Tal sind und dabei sind mir auf dem Heimweg noch einige eingefallen .

p.s. war das eigentlich dein Morphin ohne Gabel beim Händler, wenn ja was ist denn mit der Gabel?


----------



## feirefizo (20. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel ist ne 55 ATA2 2008 und die ist eingeschickt, weil sie wie scheinbar alle net richtig funzt. Die soll dann in mein sxtrail, zum Abspecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2009)

aso, das 08er gabelproblem  , was kommt dann ins morphin für ne gabel, evtl wäre das  doch was 
Wie sieht dein SX aus, habe davon noch kein Foto gesehen.

p.s. ob wir ne kleine Schlammausfahrt das We machen ?


----------



## feirefizo (20. Februar 2009)

Schaun wir mal, was das WE bringt.
Das sx ist ein ganz normales sxt 1 2009. Nur 'n anderer Lenker und ein anderer Vorbau drauf.

Was ich mit dem Banshee mache weiß ich noch nicht. Der Rahemn ist einfach echt zu fett. Ich glaube, der wird verkauft und die Teile kommen wieder in meine Giant CC-Printe. Für die habe ich noch eine RS Recon.


----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2009)

@ flocu danke für das große bild, wird besser in mein selbstgebasteltes wallpaper passen als die anderen 



feirefizo schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal, was das WE bringt.
> Das sx ist ein ganz normales sxt 1 2009. Nur 'n anderer Lenker und ein anderer Vorbau drauf.
> 
> Was ich mit dem Banshee mache weiß ich noch nicht. Der Rahemn ist einfach echt zu fett. Ich glaube, der wird verkauft und die Teile kommen wieder in meine Giant CC-Printe. Für die habe ich noch eine RS Recon.



joar ist schon extrem heavy das banshee, hast du beim sx-t die version mit domain oder der fox ?


----------



## feirefizo (21. Februar 2009)

ist das mit der domain 1. kohle 2. gefällt mir der rahmen in grau besser 3. muss ja noch raum zum upgraden bleiben...

die banshee-teile waren vorher am giant und ich kann dir sagen es war eine üble ----, ya. weil sie mich zu oft in die ---- ge----- hat, hab ich sie ge------. da ich nun in der glücklichen lage bin freeridemäßig hardtail- und fullyseitig einigermaßen versorgt zu sein, könnte die giantine als leichtbauprojekt wieder auferstehen. 13-14 kg sollten realsierbar sein.


----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2009)

die 36er ists auch net wert, zumindest in meinen augen, habe mir 2006 die 36 rc2 gekauft, hackelig gearbeitet und gerne durchgeschlagen, die neuen sind oft auch erst durch tuning zum ordentlichen arbeiten zu übereden  , an deiner domain hätt ich evtl interesse


----------



## feirefizo (21. Februar 2009)

Hier L0cke, was geht'n? Erst kitzelst du anstößige Bemerkungen zu meinem XTC aus mir raus und dann editierst du, sodass mein Post wie aus der Luft gegriffen dasteht, zszszs.

Was willst Du denn mit der dicken Domain?


----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2009)

feirefizo schrieb:


> Hier L0cke, was geht'n? Erst kitzelst du anstößige Bemerkungen zu meinem XTC aus mir raus und dann editierst du, sodass mein Post wie aus der Luft gegriffen dasteht, zszszs.
> 
> Was willst Du denn mit der dicken Domain?



die bemerkung kam mir, wie du sagtest, anstößig vor  , an der domain hätte ich interesse, weil ich so viele biketeile habe  , dass wenn ich einen rahmen und eine gabel hätte nochn bike aufbauen könnte *g* und da mir gerade einer meiner liebsten rahmen recht günstig vor der nase rumtanzt bin ich am überlegen mir noch was aufzubauen 

p.s. ich habe editiert bevor du "anstößige bemerkungen" gemacht hast


----------



## feirefizo (21. Februar 2009)

Auf welchen Rahmen hast Du denn ein Auge geworfen?


----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2009)

bergamont big air


----------



## feirefizo (21. Februar 2009)

2009?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2009)

nein, ist von 2006


----------



## feirefizo (22. Februar 2009)

BigAir finde ich gut, hatte ich auch mit geliebäugelt. Da der Rene aber kein Bergamont vertreibt hab' ich es dann verworfen.


----------



## Bonzolino (22. Februar 2009)

Melde mich zurück.

schön das wir hier einen "Neuen" haben,und dann noch einen, der lieber hoch schiebt und runter fährt,
ohh ich freue mich schon auf unsere erste gemeinsame ausfahrt,da kann ich auf meine alten tage noch was lernen von der Jugend....Locke hatte ja mal was von einem Fahrertraining erzählt 

warten wir mal ab,bis der  Karneval rum ist,dann bin ich wieder einsatz bereit,wenngleich jetzt mit mehr gewicht an board,aber egal.........

Geht Doch!!!


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2009)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück.
> 
> schön das wir hier einen "Neuen" haben,und dann noch einen, der lieber hoch schiebt und runter fährt,
> ohh ich freue mich schon auf unsere erste gemeinsame ausfahrt,da kann ich auf meine alten tage noch was lernen von der Jugend....Locke hatte ja mal was von einem Fahrertraining erzählt
> ...



das mit dem Fahrertraining hat aber NoBseHz gesagt  , der "Gott" bin ich auch net, habe mich heute 3 mal hingelegt. *schäm*



haben heute eine schöne Ausfahrt gemacht gelle feirefizo 



p.s an feirefizo, sag bescheid wenn ich die bilder raus machen soll


----------



## feirefizo (22. Februar 2009)

Was mich betrifft, können die Bilder gern ins Forum, für D unnd J kann ich nicht sprechen. Aber: Bitte mach mir die Bretter vorm Kopf weg!!!

Im Übrigen war das wirklich eine sehr nette Tour. Dass das so gut wuppt ~~~~ im nassen Schnee hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2009)

jop war echt cool, und hingelegt habe ich mich bis heute schon länger nicht mehr  , wollen wir nächstes we evtl wieder , es soll ja nochmal schnee kommen *g*.

p.s. das brett vor deiner birne mach ich morgen weg


----------



## L0cke (23. Februar 2009)

sorry feirefizo, ich schaff es heut nicht mehr dir den balken zu entfernen, habe zu lang gefeiert  , ich machs morgen 100% , schlaft alle schön


----------



## Bonzolino (24. Februar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> jop war echt cool, und hingelegt habe ich mich bis heute schon länger nicht mehr  , wollen wir nächstes we evtl wieder , es soll ja nochmal schnee kommen *g*.
> 
> p.s. das brett vor deiner birne mach ich morgen weg



Na hut ab Männer!,mit kurzen hosen im Schnee?!,mit Jeans geht es auch,wie ich sehe.......

Wo muß ich da hin kommen?? am nächsten WE????


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Februar 2009)

moin Jungs, heute is hier fuer mich Ruhetag bzw. wir sind nur 40km gefahren  is echt geil hier das muss ich jetz glaub ich jedes Jahr machen  Am Wocheende war auch n Rennen aber ich bin freitags die Strecke abgefahren und bin fast verreckt an meinem Hungeast, was ne Quaelerei!! Mittlerweile fuehl ich mich sogar wieder fit. Morgen moecht ich 140km am Strand lang eiern schoen GA1. Hier sind schon extrem schnelle Leute, der Roland Golderer is auf dem Rennkurs mit 48km nen 25ger Schnitt gefahren nich schlecht. Hier sind ziemlich viele deutsche Teams, Haibike, BBP Haibike, Texpa Simplon, Bulls... man man man da merkt man erst wieder was fuer ne kleine Leuchte man is bzw. wo man mal hin will in 10 Jahren 

also morgen gehts wieder rund bis die Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2009)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Na hut ab Männer!,mit kurzen hosen im Schnee?!,mit Jeans geht es auch,wie ich sehe.......
> 
> Wo muß ich da hin kommen?? am nächsten WE????



wo ein wille da auch ein weg, feirefizo war der einzige der eine der situation entsprechende hose anhatte, aber knieprotektoren halten auch warm glaub ich .
obs was wird mit fahren dieses we muss sich noch zeigen, nicht immer ist  zeit und lusst vorhanden , letztes we sind wir übrigens an der grenze gefahren, dabei fällt mir ein, wie viele km wahren es denn feirefizo?

p.s ich brauch noch dein ja/nein für die jungs 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> moin Jungs, heute is hier fuer mich Ruhetag bzw. wir sind nur 40km gefahren  is echt geil hier das muss ich jetz glaub ich jedes Jahr machen  Am Wocheende war auch n Rennen aber ich bin freitags die Strecke abgefahren und bin fast verreckt an meinem Hungeast, was ne Quaelerei!! Mittlerweile fuehl ich mich sogar wieder fit. Morgen moecht ich 140km am Strand lang eiern schoen GA1. Hier sind schon extrem schnelle Leute, der Roland Golderer is auf dem Rennkurs mit 48km nen 25ger Schnitt gefahren nich schlecht. Hier sind ziemlich viele deutsche Teams, Haibike, BBP Haibike, Texpa Simplon, Bulls... man man man da merkt man erst wieder was fuer ne kleine Leuchte man is bzw. wo man mal hin will in 10 Jahren
> 
> also morgen gehts wieder rund bis die Tage!



he, du rakete scheinst ja richtig hart zu trainieren, hoffe die landschaft ist schön .

p.s. wie viele hm hat der rundkurs?


----------



## feirefizo (24. Februar 2009)

Weiß ja auch nicht, wie NoBseHzs das macht?
Wir haben am Sonntag auf unserer extremesnowridetour ganze 11,7 km und 335 hm in gut 2,5 h geschafft. War halt 'ne echte Männerstrecke, in der Antarktis kommt man am Tag auch nur 30 km weit

Hier die Topo-Dokumentation:









Sieht ja so aus, als ob nächstes WE eher Frühlingserwachenausritt angesagt ist, juchu!


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2009)

feirefizo schrieb:


> stes WE eher Frühlingserwachenausritt angesagt ist, juchu!



soll das ne ansage für ne tour nächstes we sein?
Na wenns schon taut dann bitte soll es auch schön warm werden, damit die trails ausm winterschlaf geholt werden können *g*.



feirefizo schrieb:


> Weiß ja auch nicht, wie NoBseHzs das macht?
> Wir haben am Sonntag auf unserer extremesnowridetour ganze 11,7 km und 335 hm in gut 2,5 h geschafft. War halt 'ne echte Männerstrecke, in der Antarktis kommt man am Tag auch nur 30 km weit
> 
> Hier die Topo-Dokumentation:
> ...


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2009)

he feirefizo, sag mal an ob wir am we zusammen fahren, weil sonst leg ich morgen mein hardtail auseinander für eine vollreinigung und pflege  und wo bekommt man dieses plappersmile her ?


----------



## feirefizo (25. Februar 2009)

Samstag Nachmittag wäre ne Möglichkeit.

Wenn Du auf "Antworten" gehst, öffnet sich das "Auf Thema antworten"-Feld. In diesem siehst Du rechts die Smileys. Unter diesen liest Du "Weitere". Das klickst Du an und schon bist Du beim


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2009)

aha, thx gefunden, in der liste sollte ich mal öfters gucken ^^, samstag ist leider sehr schlecht, da kann ich aufgrund von feierlichkeiten nicht biken -.- , sonntag oder evtl freitag oooder einer der folgenden wochenenden würde es passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (25. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es Freitag.


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2009)

ok gucken wir mal morgen , wenn nicht nehme ich wie gesagt mein ht auseinander


----------



## feirefizo (26. Februar 2009)

@ L0cke: Bei mir siehts irgendwie mau aus am WE. Freitag klappt doch nicht. Aber wie ich das sehe hat Dustin Lust mit Dir ne Runde zu drehen.

Ahoi

Martin


----------



## L0cke (27. Februar 2009)

war grad drausen,  wege sind total aufgeweicht, ich glaub das wird für mich auch nichts mit dem fahren, heißt werde erst mal mein hardtail auseinandernehmen und somit erstmal eine art technischen ko erleiden


----------



## flocu (28. Februar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> da merkt man erst wieder was fuer ne kleine Leuchte man is bzw. wo man mal hin will in 10 Jahren



Dazu muss ich nur zum Biketreff jede Woche (-;


----------



## NoBseHz (3. März 2009)

So Mädels und Männers bin wieder im Lande, stehend K.O. aber glücklich. Hab an die 600km gemacht und auch ein paar tausend Höhenmeter und bin jeden Tag mindestens 2 Stunden gefahren. 
Die Gegend da unten ist wahnsinnig geil für Mountainbiker. Einige aus unserem Trupp, die schon viele Trainingslager mitgemacht haben, haben gemeint Malle is besser für Rennrad aber an Zypern führt kein MTB-Weg dran vorbei!
Das Wetter war ziemlich geil, immer zwischen 15 und 26°C. Ziemlich windig wars, aber das ist halt so auf einer Insel ;-) Da es zum ersten mal in 2 Jahren überhaupt und in 7 Jahren richtig mal wieder geregnet hat da unten, bin ich 3x 10min nass geworden, was natürlich niemanden stört - im Gegenteil: die Botanik hat dadurch richtig aufgeblüht! 
Die Organisation von Cyprusvillages und SportAmed war richtig genial, wir sind immer satt geworden (wenn ich mir ned grad n Hungerast gefahren habe wie am 1. Tag ) und unser Bikeguide hat klasse Touren zusammengebastelt. 
Frisch auf den Tisch gabs natürlich mediteranes Essen, man vermisst ein wenig das Fleisch, aber das viele frische Obst hat das entschädigt - jetzt muss ich mich wieder an unsere möchtegern Orangen gewöhnen.
Habe auch jemanden kennengelernt, der mir zu meinem neuen Bike verhilft. Mehr dazu dann sobald es da ist 

Fotos folgen noch, ich lade erstmal alles bei Sevenload hoch, aber weil einige Bilder unterbelichtet sind und manche Motive auch doppelt und dreifach da sind lade ich hier im Forum einfach die besten Bilder hoch


----------



## L0cke (3. März 2009)

he NoBseHz , das hört sich ja gut an  , nun muss nur noch das Leistungsniveau gehaöten werden .

Ich hätte grad sooo einen Bock ne runde zu biken, jedoch muss ich noch etwas Schule machen , habe gestern nen schönen Drop gefunden der auf meine Heimweg von der Schule liegt  *g* .
Habe auch  am Montag den Großteil der Trails um Phillipstal inspiziert, zumeist haben sie kaum Schäden davon getrage, bisel Erde wieder drauf, shapen  und alles ist palettie, ABER der Oberhammer , die Herbststürme haben einiges verändert, und so ist auf einem Trail ein sehr stabieler Baum ungefallen, auf diesem kann ich etwas bauen das aussieht wie auf dem Bild,  die Bretter habe ich gestern schon zurechtgeschnitten


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

@ NoBseHz wolltest du uns nicht Bilder zeigen 



ich habe eben das Bike zusammengebaut, aber vorher alles gewogen und fotografiert, von der titanschraube bis zur halteklemme an der bremsleitung, dabei gleich noch ein pics vom rahmen gemacht


----------



## NoBseHz (4. März 2009)

ja nö Mädels bin noch am uppen der Bilder, manche sind leider hoffnungslos unterbelichtet -.- schade!! Scheiß alte Kamera, was die schon mitgemacht hat... egal, hier schonmal ein kleiner Ausblick der Bilder, die etwas geworden sind:























Und natürlich musste ich so tun, als ob ich mehr drauf hätte als nur sau schnell zu fahren  :





Wo wir schon dabei sind: herrlicher tiefsinnig sinnvoller schwachsinn: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XruGr031ua0"]YouTube - Fischmob - Bonanzarad[/ame]


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2009)

sehen ja wirklich dunkel aus, klappt der wheeli mitlerweile?


@ all wer hat Lust dieses we zu biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> unabhängig vom Bike (mein Fully ist renntauglich straff abgestimmt) denke ich hängst du mich bergab ab  ich bin zur Zeit was das angeht auch nicht mehr so in Form, die Monate Pause und das Rollengegaige davon hat man ja nix...



naja schaun wir mal, aber noch 2 Monate warten wir nicht bis Feuerberg auf ist, eine gemeinsame Fahrt muss vorher gemacht werden


----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2009)

ja müssen wir echt mal machen. Allerdings.. ich komm vom Biken 1:20 und mein Trainingszustand is echt noch katastrophal also wenn müssen wir iwas ausmachen, dass wir uns mal in der Mitte treffen  weil zu dir und dann noch durch die Rhön und dann wieder heim is denk ich in nächster Zeit noch nicht wieder drin


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

äh  du warst doch dick im Trainingslager


----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2009)

ja vll bin ich auch noch nicht regeneriert... oder vll liegts an der Kälte hier :S

(Ausreden sind das halbe Sportlerleben^^)


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

aber nun Butter bei die Fische, müsste man sich in der Mitte treffen, so Richtung Hilders oder Wasserkuppe.
Oder ich hole dich ihrgendwo auf der Hälfte mitm Auto ab, würde dich natürlich auch wieder nen gutes Stück der Strecke deines Heimweges fahren .


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ja vll bin ich auch noch nicht regeneriert... oder vll liegts an der Kälte hier :S
> 
> (Ausreden sind das halbe Sportlerleben^^)



die Ausreden dürfte der Ben nicht höhren  ,sagen wir mal so, wir befinden uns noch in der Aubauphase


----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2009)

ja nö Wasserkuppe is denk ich ma ganz ok aber ich kann noch nix versprechen


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ja nö Wasserkuppe is denk ich ma ganz ok aber ich kann noch nix versprechen



joar, kenn mich halt dort nich soooo gut aus, evtl würde noch jemand mitfahren, ein Guide wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2009)

hm achso, is natürlich schlecht. Ich kenn mich nämlich in deine Richtung auch nicht aus. Ich kenn Wasserkuppe Richtung Rotes Moor n weng aber muss mir dieses Jahr auch noch n paar mehr Wege da erfahren. Also is Gersfeld schlauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. März 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> hm achso, is natürlich schlecht. Ich kenn mich nämlich in deine Richtung auch nicht aus. Ich kenn Wasserkuppe Richtung Rotes Moor n weng aber muss mir dieses Jahr auch noch n paar mehr Wege da erfahren. Also is Gersfeld schlauer?



Gersfeld, noch schlechter  ,also Wasserkuppe und Umgebung kenn ich durch Langlauf recht gut, nur bei den Trails hapert es dann


----------



## NoBseHz (22. März 2009)

Moinsen Gemeinde, 

wie schauts aus mit der Fitness? Wer gezielt trainieren mÃ¶chte oder auch generell mal Ã¼ber seinen aktuellen Fittnesszustand sich informieren mÃ¶chte fÃ¼r den haben wir was: Wir versuchen genug Leute zusammen zu bekommen dass SportAmed mit der mobilen Leistungsdiagnostik zu uns in die RhÃ¶n kommt. 
Wir fahren jedesmal nach WÃ¼rzburg wenn die Texpa-Simplon Leute getestet werden, aber die wÃ¼rden auch zu uns kommen, wir brauchen nur 10 Leute die mitmachen damit sichs lohnt fÃ¼r die. 

Das ganze wÃ¼rde pro Nase 89â¬ kosten.

Man kann mit dem Testergebnis dann sehr genau gezielt trainieren und man bekommt seine Defizite aufgezeigt.

Ich werde zB diese Woche viel an die Beinpresse gehn weil mein Stoffwechsel&Kreislauf schon wieder viel mehr kann als meine Beine hergeben, das ist beim letzten Test rausgekommen.

Intresse? Dann meldet euch ma bei mir oder beim Rhoen-Biker damit wir da was ausmachen kÃ¶nnen, das ganze bringts wirklich! Is der Wahnsinn wie wir uns verbessert haben seit wir das machen!!

Ansonsten allen ne schÃ¶en Woche und mal endlich 5 Grad mehr und der Schnee weg!!!


----------



## seven-secrets (22. März 2009)

Hallo Geminde,

es hÃ¤tte eigentlich ein ganz normaler Sonntag werden kÃ¶nnen. 100 km Rennrad standen auf dem Plan, als ein zaghaftes Klingeln an der HaustÃ¼re das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck unterbrach. Mein Freund Erhard stand aufgerÃ¶delt mit einem seiner Fullys im Hof und meinte: âIch habâ da ne tolle Strecke.â



Also: Plan Ã¼bern Haufen geworfen, Tacho aufs Fully und warm angezogen ging es los.

Ãber den Schulzenberg und diverse andere Erhebungen nach Hartershausen. SchlieÃlich landeten wir in Bimbach, fuhren zur KerbelshÃ¼tte und vor der Kapelle links auf den ausgespÃ¼lten Feldweg. Mit angepasstem Tempo rollten wir dem I-West entgegen, bis exakt bei Kilometer 39,85 sich, eine doch deutlich stÃ¤rker ausgeprÃ¤gte Wasserrinne als ursprÃ¼nglich vermutet, uns in den Weg stellte. 15 cm Tiefer als der eigentliche Wirtschaftsweg und dahinter ein rund 30 cm hoch aufgetÃ¼rmtes Bollwerk aus Erde und Kalkkies, das sich dem Tauwasser in den Weg stellte. Wie sich sehr schnell herausstellen sollte, auch mir. Tally, meine Ã¼ber 140 mm Federweg verfÃ¼gende Fox-Federgabel schluckte noch bereitwillig einen Teil der Bastion, aber eben nur 140 mm, was sich in den kommenden Millisekunden als deutlich zu wenig herausstellen sollte.

Und dann kam er, mein Manitou-Swinger-AIR-X4-SPV-bewaffneter Hinterbau. FÃ¼r rund 140 mm Federweg eine ganz schÃ¶n langes Wort. Er will von all dem nichts mitbekommen haben, er sÃ¤Ãe ja hinten. Egal, mir fehlte die Zeit um das auszudiskutieren, denn schon hatte Tally sich dafÃ¼r entschieden, das GelÃ¤nde kurzzeitig zu verlassen und Manitou folgte ihr ohne lÃ¤nger Ã¼ber die Folgen nachzudenken. Das war auch der Zeitpunkt, zu dem allen Beteiligten klar wurde, dass das, was der Tacho verkÃ¼ndete, der bis zu diesem Moment eigentlich relativ unbeteiligt dem Hergang beiwohnte, 28,80 Stundenkilometer waren. Diese Visualisierung erzeugte Unbehagen bei allen Beteiligten. Egal, jetzt galt es, einen geeigneten Platz fÃ¼r die unmittelbar bevorstehende Landung zu suchen. Wir entschieden uns fÃ¼r eine Notwasserung.

Was aus der aktuellen FlughÃ¶he nicht deutlich zu erkennen war, unter dem dÃ¼nnen Wasserrinnsal befand sich eine geschÃ¤tzte 30 cm dicke Schlammschicht. In diese tauchte nach rund 7 m Landeanflug mein bis dahin jungfrÃ¤ulicher Cratoni-MTB-Helm ein. Jetzt wurde mit spontan klar, dass sich darin auch noch mein Kopf befand. Zu dieser Knautschzone gesellte sich dann sehr schnell meine rechte Schulter. Zeitgleich sorgte das rechte Knie dafÃ¼r, dass das Bike einen etwas frÃ¼heren Landepunkt aufsuchte. Geschmeidig wie ein Leopard, so heiÃt doch der Kampfpanzer unserer Verteidigungstruppen, oder?,  rollte ich mich, die Situation voll unter Kontrolle, ab. Das Material, aus dem das Flugfeld bestand, hatte sich zwischenzeitlich durch die LÃ¼ftungsschlitze meines Helmes bis auf die SchÃ¤deldecke durchgedrÃ¼ckt. Nur meine HelmmÃ¼tze hielt es davon ab, mir mein blondes Resthaar einzucremen. Das Helmvisier hatte sich gemeinsam mit den BrillenglÃ¤sern im Morast eingegraben, um vermutlich der Ausrollphase nicht beiwohnen zu mÃ¼ssen. Der Tacho, halb aus der Halterung geschlÃ¼pft, versuchte anscheinen Gleiches. Waren es SchuldgefÃ¼hle, die ihn dazu trieben?

GÃ¤nzlich zum Stillstand gekommen, blickte ich gen Himmel und sah? Genau, Erhard! âWas machst Du den da?â waren seine ersten aufmunternden Worte. Als ob der das ganze nicht von einem Logenplatz selbst beobachtet hÃ¤tte. Ich sortierte zunÃ¤chst meine Knochen wÃ¤hrend Erhard die vergrabenen Utensilien aus dem Schlamm holte. Wir bauten alles wieder zusammen und setzten unsere Fahrt fort. Also ein ganz normaler Sonntag.

Und die Moral von der Geschichtâ, 140 mm reichen eben nicht!


Auch von mir eine schÃ¶ne Woche...


----------



## seven-secrets (22. März 2009)

Die Landebahn...


----------



## NoBseHz (22. März 2009)

klasse Bericht! Gute Besserung der Tally!!

Hast du Schaden davongetragen außer 2kg Matsch aufm Kopp?


----------



## feirefizo (22. März 2009)

Nicht, dass ich den Wunsch hege, dass du wieder ne Roulade drehst, aber Dein eindrücklicher Erlebnisbericht legt ihn irgendwo schon nahe...

Allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (22. März 2009)

Erst dachte ich, es wäre komplett ohne Blessuren abgegange. Jetzt tut mir so langsam jeder Knochen weh. Es hätte aber auch schlimmer kommen können. Wäre da nicht der schlammige Graben gewesen, wer weiß, worauf ich sonst geflogen wäre.


----------



## feirefizo (22. März 2009)

So, hier mal n bischen Material vom heutigen Vormittag.

Dustin schanzt über die umgenutzten Überreste eines ehemaligen Hochsitzes:


----------



## L0cke (23. März 2009)

ih rmacht mir grad so bock aufs fahren , seven-secrets netter bericht, ich hab da auch noch was in petto , und an feirefizo ich fühle mich grad an was erinnert  , moment ich geh mal schnell suchen


----------



## L0cke (23. März 2009)

so, feirefizo wird die stelle ja kennen, die aktion aber noch nicht


----------



## feirefizo (23. März 2009)

Jepp, L0cke, das ist'n komisches Ding da. Man unterschätzt immer wieder gerne den fahrtechnischen Anspruch der Sektion. Denn  es ist letztendlich ein wirkliches fieses Stück Gelände, das nichts anderes im Sinn zu haben scheint, als den arglosen MTBler in Sicherheit zu wiegen, um ihn dann hinterrücks auszuhebeln.

Sag mal 7s: ist die quer verlaufende Struktur auf dem Feldweg, etwas über dem Vorderrad, der Ausgangspunkt deiner Luftfahrt?


----------



## seven-secrets (23. März 2009)

feirefizo schrieb:


> Sag mal 7s: ist die quer verlaufende Struktur auf dem Feldweg, etwas über dem Vorderrad, der Ausgangspunkt deiner Luftfahrt?



Nein, auf der "Bastion" stehe ich im Moment der Aufnahme. Der Blick ist also in Flugrichtung gerichtet. Ich muss da noch mal hin und den Graben mit dem Erdwall knipsen.

Heute tut mir jede Gräte weh und das eine oder andere Körperteil wird schön bunt, allerdings mit einer blauen Dominaz.

Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, dass das so glimpflich abging.


----------



## seven-secrets (23. März 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/311500

Hauptsache, das Bike ist o.k.


----------



## L0cke (25. März 2009)

so, wetter ist gerade etwas matschig, ich wollte "unseren" bearbeiteten Sprung (den ich und feirefizo gebaut haben) in einem video festhalten, man hab ich mir bei dem sprung die nudel eingeklemmt , hätte ich es nur gelassen und wäre nicht gesprungen 

p.s. so sah ich danach aus


----------



## seven-secrets (25. März 2009)

@L0cke

Nudel eingeklemmt?

AUTSCHN !!!


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> @L0cke
> 
> Nudel eingeklemmt?
> 
> AUTSCHN !!!



ja hat erstmal gut wegetan, wenn wir mal biken kannst den abgang dir mal anschaun (hdvid), ins inet stell ich das auch kurz net, will nicht das das noch woanders landet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (27. März 2009)

Nudeln und Radfahren das passt doch  

Äh Dings hier apropos äh um was gehts nochmal achja Radfahren.. das Wetter ist jetzt ja anscheinend auf dem Weg der Besserung d.h. die Nudeln stehen nicht mehr auf Halbmast. Ich bin erstmal trainieren


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2009)

ja wo wir schon bei nudeln sind, NoBseHz , fährst du mit? 

http://www.mtb-waldhessenpur.de/

lohnt sich auf jeden fall, sind echt geile trails dabei, auf dem kamikazedownhill hab ich letztes jahr 60kmh geschaft 


mein kleiner Bericht vom letzten Jahr:

so dann kommt mein kleiner Bericht  .

Morgens um 6.30 wollten wir eigentlich aufstehen doch , wie es der Teufel will haben wir verschlafen, so war ich der erste der aufwachte und um 7.00 Uhr aufstand, so verschob sich der ganze Zeitplan und um 7.30 wollten wir eigentlich los OO.
Da sich alles verschoben hatte fuhren wir erst um 8.30 los, nun war Eile angesagt.
So fuhren wir erst mal in die WG um dort mein Bike einzupacken.
Durch die sportliche Fahrweise meines Vaters  und freier Straßen kamen wir schnell voran.

Um kurz nach halb Zehn kamen wir in Machtlos an, schnell raus aus dem Auto, die Anwesenheit bestätigt und Startnummer geholt.
Danach Bike zusammengebaut(das Innenlager konnten wir in der Kurzen Zeitt nicht mehr wechseln), Startnummer und Satteltasche mit Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug, Reifenheber, iPod und 2 Müsliriegel angebracht, Flasche in den Flaschenhalter,ein paar Dehnübungen gemacht und es war schon so weit an den Start zu rollen.
Doch dort angekommen drückte die Blase, also nochmal schnell aufs Klo, das Bike in  der Zwischenzeit am Start liegen lassen.
Nachdem ich mich erleichtert hatte, schnell zurück zum Start, Bremsen gecheckt und mental auf den Startschuss vorbereitet.

Der Startschuss viel und alle fuhren los, nur ich nicht, meine Kette war abgesprungen, evtl. hat da jemand nachgeholfen  .
In der Zeit in der ich meine Kette wieder an seinen Platz zurück bugsierte, wurde ich durch das ganze Mittelfeld nach hinten durchgereicht  .

Doch dann konnte es losgehen, von hinten versuchte ich das Feld aufzurollen, doch wurde ich 100 Meter nach dem Start stark eingebremst, da hier eine Kurve war, und sich ein Stau bildete.
Doch nachdem die Kurve überwunden war konnte Bergauf die Aufholjagt beginnen  .

ich arbeitet mich immer weiter nach vorne , schlängelte mich durch, manchmal war keine 3 cm Platz zum Lenker rechts und Links.

Einmal bemerkte ich das ich hierrr nicht durchkommen würde,zurückfallen lassen wollte ich mich nicht, also ab aufs Hinterrad und mit einem Wheelie mitten durch eine Gruppe durch, den Lenker leicht eingelenkt um durchzupassen.

Doch in vielen fällen hätte selbst diese Aktion nichts genützt und ich musste in die Potanik am Wegesrand um vorbeizukommen.

Nach etwa 3 km bog die Strecke von einem gut ausgebauten Forstweg ab und es begann die Schlammschlacht .

Die schnellem Fahrer weiter vorne hatten schon eine Linie gefahren in der nun alle anderen auch fuhren, zunächst folgte ich dieser Linie,sie war total aufgeweicht, und ich war froh das ich gute griffige Reifen hatte, dadurch drehte mein Reifen nicht so durch wie die vieler anderer,
Doch das half nichts, ich kam einfach nicht vorbei, bis ich bemerkte das links der Spur eine weitere war.
Diese musste von einem Geländewagen stammen der diesen Weg einmal befahren hatte.
Also zog ich in diese Spur, und siehe da ,sie war kaum matschig, nun konnte ich Gas geben und mich mit einem Affenzahn an vielen Bikern vorbeiziehen.

Mein Jagdinstinkt war geweckt und ich bemerkte kaum wie viele ich überholte, es müssen eine Menge gewesen sein, wie ich am Ende auf den Ergebnislisten sah.

Nach etwa 3,5 km ging es Berg ab einen schmalen Weg von vielleicht 15cm Breite, dem Kamikaze-Downhill .

Ich jagte diesen Trail mit etwa 60km/h hinunter und konnte weiter gut Boden nach vorne gutmachen, bis ich im letzten 5tel fast in einen anderen Biker hineinrauschte der den Weg mit etwa 30km/h entlangkroch.
Ich musste so in die Eisen gehen das mein Hinterrad abhob.

Ich wollte ihn überholen doch durch einen dicken Ast wäre ich fast aufs Mxxx geflogen und der Biker zog davon.
Weit kam er nicht als der Trail wieder auf einen Forstweg mündete konnte ich ihn überholen und die Jagt ging weiter.

Der Weg schlängelte sich an den Bergen entlang und ich rauschte mit 25-35km/h weiter an etlichen Bikern vorbei, immer leicht Berg ab aber auch wieder etwas Berg auf.

Nach einiger Zeit zweigte die Rennstrecke wieder vom Forstweg ab und führte durch eine Haarnadelkurfe, die ich im Drift durchfahren musste da ich zu schnell war, auf einen ziemlich schlammigen Weg.

Ich beschleunigte wieder und hatte etwa 40km/h drauf als ich wenige Meter vor mir ein riesiges Schlamm-/Wasserloch sah.
Jetzt stand ich vor der Wahl, bremsen oder Augen zu und durch.
Ich entschied mich für zweiteres, raste durch das Loch, dass Wasser fast 2 Meter hoch spritzte und ich noch voller von Schlamm wurde.

Dies war der schlammigste Weg den ich je befahren bin.

Auch dieser mündete wieder in einen Forstweg, wo ich erst mal wieder einige Biker einholte.

Durch einen Bunnyhop befreite ich erst mal grob mein Bike vom gröbsten Schmutz, welcher leider ein anderer Biker abbekam den ich grad überholte .

Im Windschatten einiger Stevens-, Cube- und Scottfahrer arbeitete ich mich weiter nach vorne, doch bergauf waren sie oft langsamerals ich und ich zog davon oder hängte mich an Biker die auf einmal der EEhrgeizpackte und Gas gaben, jedoch nachdem sie den Anstieg bewältigt hatten, keine Power mehr hatten, ihr Tempo nicht im gleichen Maße wie ich anhoben und ich an ihnen vorbeizog.

Als ich wieder mal eine Gruppe überholt hatte fuhr ich glatt an einer Abzweigung vorbei, hätte einer aus der Gruppe hinter mit nicht gerufen , ich wäre glatt weiter auf der falschen Stecke gefahren.

So drehte ich um und bog in den Weg ein, es ging wieder Berg ab.
Der Weg war rutschig, doch für mich war das kein Grund langsamer zu machen, da ich solche Wege liebe .

Weiter unten kroch die Gruppe über den Weg, ich wäre fast in den letzten hineingerauscht, da er sich hinter einer Kurve befand, die ich nicht einsehen konnte.
Ich ging in die Eisen, doch wie der ganze Weg war die Kurve auch rutschig und ich rutschte geradeaus über eine Erhebung ,die ein Baumstumpf mit seinen Wurzeln verursacht hatte, und legte mich ein zweites mal fast hin.

50 Meter weiter mündete der weg wieder auf einen großen Forstweg, in dessen Einmündung konnte ich wieder an der Gruppe ,die mich fast zu Sturz gebracht hatte, sausen vorbeiziehen.

Ab nun überholte ich nur noch vereinzelt andere Rennfahrer.

Nach einer schnellen Abfahrt schloss ich zu einem Cubefahrer auf, dieser fuhr genau mein Tempo bergauf.
Eine zeitlang war ich, mal er schneller, so beschloss ich mich an ihn zu hängen.

Irgendwie kamen wir zu 2 weiteren Bikern mit denen wir nun zusammen Berg auf und ab fuhren.
An steileren Stücken musste ich oft in den Ersten oder Zweiten Gang wechseln.
Da mein vorderes Kettenblatt durch einen Stock etwas verbogen war.
Die kette rutschte bei großer Belastung im Ersten oder Zweiten auf das kleine Kettenblatt, welches ich noch montiert habe, aber nicht benutze.
Damit ich auf gerader Strecke oder Berg ab mitzuhalten konnte musste ich nach Anstiegen absteigen und die Kette wieder auf das zweite Kettenblatt heben.

In dieser Zeit musste ich den Cubefahrer und den Rest der Gruppe ziehen lassen, doch ich konnte immer wieder zu ihnen aufschließen.

Abwärts auf den Abschnitt "Bäreneichen" in etwa, führte ich die wieder mal die Gruppe an und rauschte zum 2. mal an einer Abzweigung vorbei, ein weiteres mal musste ich die Gruppe ziehen lassen

Berg auf schloss ich schnell wieder zu ihnen auf, doch nachdem es wieder Berg ab ging mündete der Weg auf eine Straße aus Asphalt.
Hier hatte ich Probleme mit der Gruppe mitzuhalten, da meine Übersetzung nicht für Geschwindigkeiten von über 35km/h ausgelegt war und ich hinkte ziemlich hinter der Gruppe her.

Am vorletzten Anstieg konnte ich aber wieder aufschließen, zusammen mit dem dem Cubefahrer setzte ich mich von der Gruppe ab und wir gaben die letzten Kilometer nochmal richtig Speed bergab, durch Machtlos und den Schlussanstieg hinauf.

Auf der Zielgeraden gingen wir in den Schlusssprint über, angefeuert von vielen Zuschauern und einem Ansager, doch meine Übersetzung war wieder einmal zu klein und er fuhr kaum eine halbe Reifenlänge vor mir durchs Ziel.

Zunächst wusste ich nicht welchen Platz ich belegt hatte, ich spritzte erst mal mein Bike etwas sauber und ging in der Machtloser Sporthalle duschen.
Als ich damit fertig war wurden auch die Listen ausgehängt und staunte ich zunächst nicht schlecht. 

Ich war auf der 37km-Strecke in der Gesamtwertung 17er (meine Zeit 1:48:XX) und in meiner Klasse 2. , der Erste meiner Klasse war knapp 1 Minute schneller als ich, was bestimmt auch an seinem Bike lag, welches fast 4kg leichter war als das meinige. 


Ich muss sagen das Rennen hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin in Versuchung an weiteren MTB-Rennen teilzunehmen.


----------



## NoBseHz (27. März 2009)

Dein Bericht ist länger als meine von 120km Rennen!!!!!!!!! Aber gut ;D Ich weiß nicht ob ich da mitfahre, ich leg das mal in meine Favoriten hier im Browser. Ich muss erstmal schauen, aber wenn die nur 250 Starter sind bin ich dann alleine auf der 111km Strecke?
17. Mai klingt gut, mal schauen wann das XC in Haselbach ist dann könnt ich die beiden Rennen als Intensive Trainingseinheiten mitbrödeln 

Uuh sehe grad das sind über 200km mitm Auto zu fahren... naja ich hab die Saison eh schon Geld rausgeblasen, da hat sie noch nicht mal angefangen


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2009)

Das Rennen ist auch das Beste was es gibt neben Alpstadt Gonso  , deshalb auch der lange Bericht .

wtf du willst gleich die 111km fahren, an wenn du dir da nicht zu viel vorgenommen hast, mein einer Freund fährt da schon 5 Jahre mit und hat bisher kein Jahr erlebt an dem es trocken war, das Rennen ist ne richtige Schlammschlacht.
Auf jedenfall ist der Preis sehr fair, und du hast freies Futter und nen los, das P/L stimmt da auf jeden Fall . 

Alleine wirst du auf der Langen Distanz nicht sein, sind so 10-20 Fahrer auf der Strecke.
Die Hölle ist natürlich bei der 37er Strecke los, da bin ich mitgefahren (mit meinem damals 14kg!!! Bomber) bin 14er geworden, dieses Jahr ist das Bike rennfertig runde  2,5kg leicher, mit Mountainkings drauf und sonst nix am Setup geändert also alles in der derzeitigen Freerideausbaustufe , jedenfalls mach auch Training, diesmal will ich in meiner Klasse den ersten Platz und nicht den Zweiten (der erste war ne knappe Minute schneller mit seiner 9,8kg-Feile).

Diesmal geht der Pott an uns Hessenbiker 

p.s. wollen wir uns mal so nen "Teamnamen" zulegen


----------



## NoBseHz (27. März 2009)

Teamnamen is nie schlecht  und ich nehm mir nich zuviel vor mit 2500hm denke ich auch nich wenns Hagelt oder Schneit


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2009)

ok, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, du hast uns noch gar nichts zu deiner neuen errungenschaft erzählt, schieß mal los 

p.s. vorschläge für teamname der nord-/osthesser sind gefragt


----------



## NoBseHz (28. März 2009)

meine Neue Errungenschaft ist einfach verboten schnell, viel mehr Worte kann man darüber glaube ich garnich verlieren. Durch die Steifigkeit, das minimale Gewicht und die kleine Rahmengröße bringt man gefühlt mehr Druck auf die Kette als man in den Beinen hat


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was geht, kleiner tip von mir, vorne den nobby nic drauf lassen und nur hinten was anderes  , oder auf mountainking vorne und hinten speedking umsteigen, ist leichter als die schwalbekombo


----------



## NoBseHz (29. März 2009)

selbstverständlich bleibt der Nobby vorne drauf, der hat schon 7000km weg und die 10 000 knackt er auch noch bei gutem Zustand!hinten muss ein dünnerer drauf, wahrscheinlich ein Rocket Ron oder Larsen TT, aber als Rhön-Waffe wird auch noch ein Nobby gekauft in 2,25 immerhin brauch ich diese Säge wirklich oft bei uns außer wenns sehr trocken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (29. März 2009)

ah, Bike gebraucht gekauft ?

So, wir hatten gestern einen schönen Tag , und haben trotz Nässe bei einem schönen Sonnenuntergang noch ein paar Sprünge gewagt, 7 Meter war mein weitester , aber da geht nächstes mal noch was .


----------



## NoBseHz (29. März 2009)

mein Vorderreifen fährt schon ein Jahr mit mir rum  Das neue Radl hab ich ohne Laufräder gekauft sprich der fährt jetzt an zwei Rädern  vorerst.

Ihr macht Sachen ey, ich hab mich relativ schwarz gefahren heute nachdem die Disco gestern doch bis 6 Uhr ging und ich verpeilt hatte was zu Essen mitzunehmen. Bin pünktlich um 15 Uhr losgefahren aber da hab ich vergessen dass mein Mittagessen/Frühstück schon 2 Stunden zurücklag... das hat sich dann gerächt - nicht böse aber es hat sich gerächt. 

Hier mal die Tourdaten
48,5km 
2:23:40 h
20,25    km/h Ø
61,75    km/h max.
1049     hm
150       Puls Ø
179       Puls max. 
Sinn und Zweck des ganzen war Grundlagentraining mit schönen Singletrails bergab - voll aufgegangen! Durch Hunger und die einsetzende Kälte (Sonne war dann weg in der letzten halben Stunde) hab ich dann eine ruhigere Kugel geschoben was den ØPuls um ca 8 Schläge gesenkt hat also knapp am perfekten ØPuls für die Grundlage vorbei  egal

Ride on, schöne Woche wünsch ich euch und genug Zeit das Wetter auszunutzen!!


----------



## feirefizo (29. März 2009)

Oh weh,  manchmal frage ich mich ja schon, was ich mir da antue. Über Schanzen schanzen und so. Ich glaube heute habe ich den ersten echten Sprung überlebt. Hab mir posthum noch fast in die Hosen gemacht.


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2009)

rofl, ich glaub das kommt daher weil ich weiter gesprungen bin als du feirefizo gelle  , schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte, im übrigen, mein franzose fährt MOUNTAINBIKE 

p.s. ich beneide dich um deine cam ^^ 
p.s.s. nächstes mal ne kleiner blende nehmen, dann bist du scharf und nicht das was 50 meter hinter dir liegt  
p.s.s.s. habt ihr den sprung noch etwas bearbeitet?
*letzter nachtrag* wie weit bist du oder mr. D gesprungen?


----------



## feirefizo (29. März 2009)

Dustin hat seinen Rekord nicht einstellen können. Und ich mein lieber L0cke, bin soweit gesprungen, wie du

Und von wegen scharf, da hilft die andere Blende auch nix - bei dem speed kommt der focus dann nicht mehr mit oder es verwischt wegen der längeren Belichtung ;-)

Was fährt denn dein Franzose?


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2009)

ich bin aber so weit mit nur ca 140mm ander front gesprungen udn sattel am arsch XD, naja mal schaun ich komm weiter das nächste mal...

Doch doch, deine Belichtungszeit war mit 1/800 recht hoch, da ist eigentlich bis 45km/h alles scharf , guck mal bei mir, ich habe ne belichtungszeit von 1/250 selbst da ist es recht scharf , bei dir liegts eindeutig an der blende, guck mal , du hast bestimmt ne blendeneinstellung, mach dort mal eine zwischen 3 und 7 rein, dann bist du auch scharf, du hattest nähmlich eine blende von 11, damit bist du auserhalb des scharf fokusierten bereiches .

Was mein Franzose so fährt habe ich noch nciht herrausbekommen, auf jedenfall ein Mountainbike XD, für mehr hat es noch ncithgereicht, haben gleich programm gemacht, deswegen ...

p.s. ich werde meinen experten zu rate ziehen, der sagt dann was richtig ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (30. März 2009)

Je größer die Blende desto größer die Tiefenschärfe. Also, wenn richtig fokussiert ist, ist bei kleiner Blende nur der Martin scharf, bei großer Blende auch das vor und hinter ihm.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2009)

so ich habe gefragt, er sagt du sollst die blende runtermachen ubd die belichtung schneller dann bist du auf jeden fall scharf 

p.s. mach mal bitte dein postfach leer feirefizo 

mr. D


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2009)

frag mal mr. D ob er mal hier hin will 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex0qkpQ8J-U"]YouTube - 10m jump[/ame]


----------



## feirefizo (31. März 2009)

wo is n das?


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2009)

obermassfeld , lohnt sich auf jeden fall, da es in der ecke auch viele trials gibt unterkunft ist auch vorhanden


----------



## feirefizo (31. März 2009)

und wo ist obermassfeld?


----------



## NoBseHz (31. März 2009)

Aaah der Feuerbergbikepark soll wieder aufmachen!! Btw habe letztes Jahr den Rahmen so wie ich ihn hab durch den Bikepark rocken sehn - als Carbonhardtail! Da können wir uns denk ich alle noch fahrtechnisch was von abschneiden   der hat mich mit meinem Fully abgehängt... naja jetz hab ich ja auch n Hai End  *yippieyeah*


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2009)

feirefizo schrieb:


> und wo ist obermassfeld?



google maps  , bzw ist in thüringen



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Aaah der Feuerbergbikepark soll wieder aufmachen!! Btw habe letztes Jahr den Rahmen so wie ich ihn hab durch den Bikepark rocken sehn - als Carbonhardtail! Da können wir uns denk ich alle noch fahrtechnisch was von abschneiden   der hat mich mit meinem Fully abgehängt... naja jetz hab ich ja auch n Hai End  *yippieyeah*



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389913


----------



## feirefizo (31. März 2009)

Moin L0cke, ich weiß doch das du gerne was erklärst ;-)

Ist das ein offizieller Spot.

btw: ich habe bei google maps nur Obermaßfeld gefunden.


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2009)

jep, Spot ist legal  , ich glaube ein ilegaler Spot wäre nicht so gut gebaut, und Obermaßfeld ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kinematik (31. März 2009)

Seid gegrüßt.

Das Forum kenn ich schon aus früheren Tagen und da ich nun auf längere Zeit wieder in Deutschland bin, in meiner Heimat der Rhön , dacht ich, es wär nett mich hier anzumelden und hallo zu sagen!

Wo gibt man hier am besten seinen Rahmen zum Sandstrahlen und Pulverbeschichten? Hat wer nen Tipp für mich?

Hab nen soliden Stevens Hardtail Rahmen rumliegen und möcht mir nen hübsches und schnelles Bike aufbauen. Magura hs33 und ne magura gabel aus dem custom Programm (fette Farben  )

Bin au dabei mir mein erstes Fully zu kaufen. Soll was dickeres mit ordentlichem federweg werden. 
Bei welchen Händlern seit ihr so unterwegs? 
In Fulda gibts imo kaum Gute, zumindest was MTBing angeht. Schraub zwar viel selber aber ich hätt schon gern nen kompetenten Ansprechpartner...

Grüße


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2009)

hi,willkommen in forum,in deutschland und in unserem thread 

bei sandstahlen und pulvern geht nichts über khujunda (guck mal ist ein forumuser hier), der ist auch recht günstig und lohnt sich das zeug zu schicken, die firmen hier sind eher teuer.


bezüglich händler, warst du schon beim norcoändler in fulda oben beim schulkomplex?
es gibt noch bei hünfeld nen litevillehändler, da will ich mal bei gelegenheit hin 
vacha ist ein guter specializedhändler und richtung bad hersfeld gibt es noch einen großen ghosthändler, ansonsten würde ich mich nach meiningen orientieren (da gibts auch geile trails ) da sind wirklich viele bikefreaks unterwegs und dementsprechend gibts auch gute bikes 

ansprechpartner, da sind doch wir am start


----------



## feirefizo (31. März 2009)

Hallo Kinematik,
willkommen Daheim und viel Spaß beim Rhönradeln.

Was den Händler betrifft war ich bis jetzt erst in einem Laden, den ich empfehlen kann und das ist der in Vacha (Rene is the man). Neben Specialized gibts da auch noch Focus, Merida und Scott. 
Von Hersfeld kann ich Dir nur abraten. Hab da schlechte bis grottige Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Kinematik (2. April 2009)

danke leute. Das Wetter ist ja mal fett...  

Welchen Schulkomplex meinstn? Da wo die Ferdninand braun und das Freiher von Stein ist? Wasn da fürn Händler?

An Specialzied bin ich nicht Interessiert. 
Nocro scheint eher auf DH, Freeride und Dirt zu gehen und auch seine All Mountains in der Richtung zu gestalten.

Soll nen schneller kletterer sein..bin ja schließlich hardtail geprägt. 

Fox talas 32 scheint diesbezüglich lecker zu sein. Nur warum gibts die nicht mit remote lockout? 

Bezüglich Pulverbeschichtung bin ich auf die Firma Weber gestoßen. 
http://www.weber-pulverbeschichtung.de/Leistung.html 

Ist ja gleich um die ecke. Werd da mal anrufen und mit schlau machen. 

Grüße


----------



## NoBseHz (2. April 2009)

servus und willkommen,
die Rhön ist groß und ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst aber wenn du in der Nähe des TrüPl Wildflecken wohnst kannst du mal in Kothen vorbeischaun bei meinem Händler, ich habe schon viele ausprobiert aber der Mann hat Ahnung, Erfahrung und behandelt jedes Bike wie sein eigenes. Er bietet zwar keine Internetpreise aber er ist sein Geld wert und du holst das nicht-gesparte im Vgl. zum Internet auf jeden Fall über den Service wieder raus, auch als selbst-schrauber.


----------



## Kinematik (2. April 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> servus und willkommen,
> die Rhön ist groß und ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst aber wenn du in der Nähe des TrüPl Wildflecken wohnst kannst du mal in Kothen vorbeischaun bei meinem Händler, ich habe schon viele ausprobiert aber der Mann hat Ahnung, Erfahrung und behandelt jedes Bike wie sein eigenes. Er bietet zwar keine Internetpreise aber er ist sein Geld wert und du holst das nicht-gesparte im Vgl. zum Internet auf jeden Fall über den Service wieder raus, auch als selbst-schrauber.



Gude,
klar, Wildflecken, die Sperrschilder kennt man doch  .
Ich wohn mit Blick auf die Wasserkuppe . Hab grad mal geschaut, nach Kothen( ich musste auf die Karte schauen ) sinds nur 16km, werd da morgen mal bei meiner Runde vorbei guckn.Möchte mein Bike sowiso vom Händler. Bin gespannt.


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2009)

du wohnst ja nur 1km weiter weg als ich, aber ich hab keinen Blick auf die WaKu!!!!! Egal dafür radel ich halt hin  was hast du denn für ein Bike?

N schönes Wochenende wünsch ich der Gemeinde


----------



## L0cke (3. April 2009)

he NoBseHz FERIEN!!! , wie sieht es aus mit biken ?


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2009)

jo genau das werd ich jetzt erstmal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2009)

tchjo Locke also ich hab mir das jetzt mal im Detail angeschaut, ich fahr in Machtlos oder wie das heißt denke ich mit. 111km bin ich zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht wieder gefahren aber bis Mai ist noch viel Zeit  und 2500hm... da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab  das Streckenprofil verrät Anstiege von max. 200hm, wie knackig die sind is dann auch Wurst. Naja wir werden sehen und ich hoff da auf gutes Wetter, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich noch kein schlecht-Wetter-Rennen. Und der hohe Trailanteil gefällt mir solangs bergab nicht zu knackig wird, bergauf sind Trails mein Spezialgebiet.
Soo heute 50km, 1036hm und n Schnitt von 22,3km/h. Ich bin jetzt schon schneller als letztes Jahr, die Ausdauer kommt denke ich von alleine wieder  sau genial diese Leistungsdiagnostik! Power is nothing without controll!


----------



## L0cke (3. April 2009)

hehe, naja da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das bei dir wird, ich geh dieses Jahr mit etwas Übergewicht (aber immer noch leichter als letztes Jahr) ins Rennen (nun 55 ATA statt Minute Platinium), etwas Gewicht werde ich aber durch einen neuen LRS von Felix (Hope,Flox,CX-Ray,Alunippel) sparen (ca. 400g), im Rennen werde ich dann Mountainkings fahren, oder auch  Speedking, je nach Wetter, wenns wirklich Schifft wie sau bleibt aber vorne die Queen drauf.

mit Mountiankings und neuen LRS wäre ich dann Rennfertig bei 12,kg


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2009)

Wenn ich Kohle hab heuer ich den Felix auch mal an dass er mir was feines zusammenstellt für mein Gewicht könnte das sau teuer aber dafür sau edel werden  
Das Bike geht aber ma garnich für Rennen, die Sitzposition und die Schaltung sind doch garnich dafür ausgelegt, da werden andere die viel schwächer sind dir allein durch Technik schon wertvolle Sekunden abnehmen... hast du nicht noch ein anderes Bike oder bist du so n extremer Freerider wie zB der Josch, den ich beim XC Rennen mit nem Cannondale Fully ohne Klickpedale gesehn hab


----------



## L0cke (3. April 2009)

du bist gerade so was von ins Fettnäpfchen getreten , mit dem Rad bin ich im letztjährigen Setup (13,5kg) und 9 Gängen, natürlich mit Sattel raus und sogar ÜBERHÖHUNG Machtlos mitgefahren, und war in den Top 15 (von ca 200 Startern auf der Strecke) 

p.s, damals hatte ich auch noch echte Bärentatzen dran  , also ist nicht nur der Josch extrem


----------



## Kinematik (3. April 2009)

Hi,
ich war vorhin nochmal kurz bei meiner Feierabendrunde in Kothen. Der Laden macht echt nen guten Eindruck. Werd nun mal schauen was die vertriebenen Marken für Bikes anbieten. Und ob mir da was gefällt.

Ich fahr zurzeit mit Speci Tricross mit Straßenreife durch die Gegend. Hab das Bike aber schon ziemlich ausgelutscht. Fahr nur hauptsächlich meine Grundlagen dadrauf.

Dann hab ich noch nen Stevens Race Hardtail, hat aber nun auch schon nen paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Werds mir neu aufbauen und wiegesagt, neu lackieren 

Nu schau ich mich halt nach nen Fully mit ordentlich Federweg um. Die 80mm meiner Skareb kommen doch schnell an ihre Grenzen....
Das Bike soll aber trotzdem noch klettern können und schnell sein.

Im Moment schau ich in der 140mm AM Klasse mit variabler Front.

Gut dass ich nicht der einzige bin der was zuviel drauf hat. Sollen noch 5 kg  bis Ende Mai runter. Will dann beim Rhön Marathon starten. Allerdings Road und zwar die 210km.

Schönes Wochenede


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2009)

Rhön Marathon? Was ist das??? will auch mitmachen  

äh ja Locke das hab ich doch gelesen ^^ dann will ich dieses Jahr auch n 1. Platz sehen  übrigens sind letztes Jahr 6 Finisher ins Ziel gekommen über 111km und die sind alle recht alt im Vgl zu mir, aber wie gesagt ich würde das ganze als intensive Trainingseinheit einfach mal mitnehmen in Machtlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. April 2009)

ja erster Platz ist möglich (wäre auch letztes Jahr drin gewesen hätte ich ein Tacho gehabt -.-(Krafteinteilung usw) ), aber ich sehe das ganze eigentlich nicht als Wettkampf, für mich ist ein Marathon eher ein Spaßbringer, erster im Ziel zu sein ist nicht mein Ziel, ankommen ist mir wichtiger, und das Treppchen ist wenn nur ein netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Kinematik (3. April 2009)

Ich fahr oft au ohne Tacho 

http://www.rhoen-radmarathon.de/ 
Gibt auch 2 MTB Strecken. Mich reizt aber eher die dicke tour.

Macht ihr manchmal Nightrides? Hat auch seinen Reiz wie ich erleben durfte...
 Bzw wo seit ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## NoBseHz (4. April 2009)

morgen Gemeinde!

- für mich sieht der Rhönmarathon aus als obs für Rennrad ist sprich das wird wenns so ist ohne mich stattfinden
- ich fahre tagsüber 
- Ich hab einen Sigma Tacho d.h. ich fahre manchmal auch ohne Tacho 
- Ich fahre sowieso nur zum Spaß - aber Treppchen macht sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Dampfmaschine (6. April 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> morgen Gemeinde!
> 
> - für mich sieht der Rhönmarathon aus als obs für Rennrad ist sprich das wird wenns so ist ohne mich stattfinden
> - ich fahre tagsüber
> ...



Es gibt zwei MTB Strecken 30 und 50 km. 
Musst auf www.rsc-bimbach.de unter RTF schauen. Die Seite wird allerdings gerade bearbeitet.

Gruss


----------



## NoBseHz (6. April 2009)

danke für den Hinweis. Ich finds schade dass ich das heuer zum ersten mal höre aber lieber spät als nie ;D


----------



## pitcane (8. April 2009)

Nachdem die Schneefelder in der Rhön so allmählich verschwinden möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Das kommende Wochenende ist zwar durch diverse Festivitäten verbaut, danach sollten wir aber mal wieder ne gemeinsame Rhöntour starten.


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2009)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei MTB Strecken 30 und 50 km.
> Musst auf www.rsc-bimbach.de unter RTF schauen. Die Seite wird allerdings gerade bearbeitet.
> 
> Ist RTF nicht so eine Art "Kaffeefahrt"?
> ...





NoBseHz schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis. Ich finds schade dass ich das heuer zum ersten mal höre aber lieber spät als nie ;D



mhh, hats ich letztes jahr nicht jemand die (großartige) Mühe gemacht und mal alle Bikeveranstaltungen in unserer Region hier zusammengefasst?


@pitcane, wenn die Tour nicht allzunahe nach Ostern liegt bin ich dabei, warte noch auf meine neuen Laufräder und darauf das ich meine Erkältung loswerde.


p.s. ist bei der Tour auch ein Liteville 301 dabei?


----------



## racejo (8. April 2009)

Servus, wir wollen am Freitag eine längere Tour in der Rhön machen. Wie sehen denn die Wege aus? Ist der Schnee von den Trails verschwunden ( Milseburg, Kreuzberg, Wasserkuppe...)


----------



## L0cke (9. April 2009)

Servus zurück, also gestern war dort noch öfters Schnee zu finden laut meiner Mutter

p.s. noch einer aus der Rhön


----------



## Kinematik (10. April 2009)

Hallo leutz.. 

War heut ne kleine Runde Richtung Dalherda unterwegs. Hab mir erstmal mein mittleres kettenblatt beinem chainsuck zerbröselt und mein steuersatz hat angefangen zu knacksen aber ansonsten hats spaß gemacht.

Waren sogar recht wenige Leute auf den Wanderwegen.
Ist größtenteils trocken bis auf manche Matschlöcher im Wald 

ps: nun kauf ich mir schonwieder en specialized...sobald man sich auf eins draufsetzt, bleibt alles rationelle zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (10. April 2009)

wo holst du dir dein Speiseeis Kinematik?


----------



## Kinematik (10. April 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> wo holst du dir dein Speiseeis Kinematik?



Entweder ordert mir die bikebox in fulda das 08er modell oder ich flieg nach england und kauf mir dort das aktuelle.
Entscheidet sich am Montag.

Es wird ein Pitch.


----------



## NoBseHz (11. April 2009)

Schnee noch sehr vereinzelt über 700m (da wo wenig Sonne hinkommt oder auch da wo er zamgedrückt wurde durch Fahrzeuge).

Wer das über ein Spezi sagt hat noch kein Haibike unterm Hintern gehabt  egal, viel Spaß damit und eine Chainsuckfreie Zeit ;D

Frohe Ostern!!!


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2009)

hi , Leute, wie war das denn mit unserer Tour, langsam müssen wir uns doch mal regen 

Wann?
Wo?
Wer?
Was wird gefahren?


----------



## NoBseHz (13. April 2009)

nachdem ich gestern und heut zusammen 11h gefahren bin bin ich jetz denk ich ma fittich zu euch zu radeln und ma mit ne Runde zu drehn  also schießt los, ich bin Schüler mir is wurst wann ;D


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2009)

lol, ich dope, kommt aufs gleiche raus  (kleiner spaß)

sag mal , hast du lust mal an den point alpha oder so zu kommen ?


----------



## L0cke (16. April 2009)

hi, man hört ja gar nichts von euch 

geht ihr nicht mehr biken ?

p.s. Mr. M , das ist am 1/2 Loch , von heute, mit Selbstauslöser






|


----------



## feirefizo (17. April 2009)

ok. schicke gabel...
man sieht ja dein gesicht, dass bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt von dir.

sieht ja ganz interessant aus. da müssen wir wirklich mal zusammen hin.

wasn das? sind ja noch deine alten lr, oder?


----------



## L0cke (17. April 2009)

feirefizo schrieb:


> ok. schicke gabel...
> man sieht ja dein gesicht, dass bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt von dir.
> 
> sieht ja ganz interessant aus. da müssen wir wirklich mal zusammen hin.
> ...



jup, Gabel passt rein, doch da müssen wir nochmal drüber sprechen .

Mein Face siehst du dieses mal, aber sonst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schnell im i-net 

Jup, 1/2 Loch ist spaßig, muss aber einiges noch wieder aufgebaut werden   , vom Drifttrack sind fast alle Anlieger und Sprünge gespühlt worden, hab gestern die Reste beseitigt 

und du siehst auch richtig, ist mein alter LRS, bleibt auch noch etwas so, den anderen werd ich komplett fürs Rennen fertig machen, und erst danach die Freerideschlappen draufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vikthehick (20. April 2009)

hey jungs!

ich hab mich hier schon durch einiger foren durschgeklickt, allerdings habe ich noch nichts gutes herauslesen können!
deshalb frage ich euch mal 
also folgendes :
ich komme aus künzell / pilgerzell und suche geeignete strecken bzw. trails fürs mtb!
da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe mit dem auto irgendwo hinzufahren, ich bin noch schüler, wäre es gut wenn ihr mir touren empfehlen könntet bei denen ich nicht allzu weit fahren müsste aber dennoch jede menge spaß haben kann!! 
danke im vorraus!
liebe grüße vik


----------



## Kinematik (20. April 2009)

Hi,
kauf dir mal ne Wanderkarte der Rhön. Teilweise sind da schöne und auch anspruchsvolle strecken dabei. (Die komischen Pfeile an den Bäumen sind dir bestimmt schonmal aufgefallen) Am besten dann mal gemütlich beiner Tour abfahren und sich gute Sachen rausguckn. Aber immer auf andere Leute guckn und am besten nich zu am Wochenede bei gutem Wetter fahren.

Spontan kannste ja mal in den Wälder und Hügeln um die Haunequelle guckn. Ansonsten auch im Wald zum Schloss Fasanarie in Eichenzell. Da ist dann direkt son Tümpel und von da gehen nen paar schmale aber recht einfache Trails wech.
Beim Schwarzen Moor gibts auch schöne Strecken.

Was ich öfters mach, ist spontan nen Waldarbeitsweg einzuschlagen..das endet zwar öfters in Sackgassen oder inner echten Querfeldeintour aber lohnt sich auch mindestens genauso oft.

Ansonsten such dir Leute mitm Auto und nem Fahrradträger. 

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach spaßigen Strecken. Hab mir grad mein erstes Bike mit ordentlich Federweg gekauft 

Aufnen ausgebauten Spot, wie ihn die Jungs über uns anscheinend Pflegen hätt ich auchmal lust 


Grüße


----------



## Kinematik (24. April 2009)

Also Leute, die Wasserkuppe ist über 900Meter noch unbefahrbar. Gletscher und Eisberge sind noch vorhanden.


----------



## seven-secrets (24. April 2009)

Hat sich die globale Erderwärmung doch eines Besseren besonnen und vor dem Biophärenreservat halt gemacht.

Weiß zufällig jemand, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich der Wasserkuppengletscher auf Abtsroda zu bewegt?

Hätten Sie den Ötzi hier gefunden, er hätte Klickies an den Ledersandalen gehabt.


----------



## NoBseHz (24. April 2009)

Negativ, Wasserkuppe komplett befahrbar seit mindestens Ostersonntag. Over & out


----------



## feirefizo (24. April 2009)

hihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (25. April 2009)

hi 
hab auch von dem Marathon in Machtlos gelesen, bin durch euer Forum drauf gekommen! =)    
was NoBseHz du willst da mit fahren??  120 ??   Dann mach ich des auch!  

da du im Nachbarort wohnst können wir doch zam hinfahren!!


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2009)

und unterwegs treffen wir uns dann


----------



## JPS (27. April 2009)

Mal wieder die Terminübersicht.




02.05.09 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Sturm auf den Vulkan - MTB

10.05.09 - Sonntag - *Gilserberg* - Kellerwald-Bikemarathon - MTB 

17.05.09 - Sonntag - *Machtlos (Ronshausen)* - Waldhessen - Pur 2009 - MTB

30.05.09 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- MTB

31.05.09 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - MTB

07.06.09 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB

13.06.09 - Samstag - *Burglauer* - Burgläurer Mountain-Bike-Biathlon - MTB

14.06.09 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB

28.06.09 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB 

28.06.09 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB

28.06.09 - Sonntag - *Frammersbach* - Spessart-Bike Marathon - MTB

04.07.09 - Samstag - *Poppenhausen(Steinwand)* - Alpintriathlon DAV Fulda - MTB, klettern, laufen

18.07.09 - Samstag - *Külsheim* - Külsheimer 12-Stunden MTB-Rennen- MTB

19.07.09 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen (Bad Neustadt an der Saale)* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB

19.07.09 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB

02.08.09 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB 

02.08.09 - Sonntag - *Wombach (Lohr am Main)* - Keiler-Bike Marathon - MTB 

23.08.09 - Sonntag - *Biebergemünd-Roßbach* - biebergrund-bike-marathon - MTB

23.08.09 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB

30.08.09 - Sonntag - *Zierenberg* - Mountainbike-Marathon Zierenberg - MTB

06.09.09 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB

19.09.09 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB

19.09.09 - Samstag - *Schotten* - Bergzeitfahren auf den Vulkan - Zeitfahren - Straße

20.09.09 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB

20.09.09 - Sonntag - *Bad Orb* - VR BANK - SPESSARTCHALLENGE - MTB und/oder Stadt- und Berglauf

27.09.09 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße

06.12.09 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB




Gruß JPS


----------



## CC-m-Biker (27. April 2009)

Zur Vervollständigung deiner Liste:

13.06.09 - Samstag - Burglauer -http://www.schuetzen-burglauer.de/pdf/Ausschreibung.pdf17. MTB Team Biathlon Burglauer - MTB

04.07.09 - Samstag - Poppenhausen(Steinwand) -http://www.dav-fulda.de/Details.110.0.html?&tx_akipseminars_pi1[uid]=29&cHash=81c388473c  Alpintriathlon der DAV Sektion Fulda - Klettern, MTB, Berglauf

Die Links kannst du ja noch in deine Liste einbinden und einordnen!!


----------



## rhoen-biker (27. April 2009)

Der Biathlon in Wildflecken kommt auch noch dazu! der Termin steht aber, soweit ich weiß noch nicht fest!


----------



## NoBseHz (27. April 2009)

Vergiss doch mal den Biathlon....

JPS coole Liste da werd ich mich denk ich auch mal bedienen aber immer so in 6Wochen - Planung  wir sehn uns wahrscheinlich (steht noch nicht 100%ig fest aber der Wille ist da ) in 
Schotten
Gilserberg &
Machtlos.
Achja wenn das Wetter nass wird könnten wir alle machtlos in Machtlos enden in einer Schlammschlacht 

Wombach&Rossbach sind eigentlich ein MUSS aber ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich wegen der Trans Schwarzwald (9.-15.August) dadran teilnehmen werde.


----------



## pitcane (28. April 2009)

hi jps,

schön, dass du die liste wieder eingestellt hast. vielleicht bekommen wir im mai ja mal ne gemeinsame tour hin. sozusagen eine vorvortour .


----------



## JPS (28. April 2009)

pitcane schrieb:


> hi jps,
> 
> schön, dass du die liste wieder eingestellt hast. vielleicht bekommen wir im mai ja mal ne gemeinsame tour hin. sozusagen eine vorvortour .



Hi pitcane, 

ich denke, das sollten wir hinbekommen. Da kannst Du mir ja schon mal ein paar Highlights Deiner Tourenplanung für die Vortour zeigen 

Gruß JPS


----------



## Alcione (6. Mai 2009)

Lücke irgendjemand hat dir ne 55er in dein hardtail eingebaut...wie lustig...wie fährt sich sowas?


----------



## L0cke (7. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Achja wenn das Wetter nass wird könnten wir alle machtlos in Machtlos enden in einer Schlammschlacht



, ich bin schon am überlegen wenn es wirklich regnet die freeridereifen draufzumachen,letztes jahr war es teilweiße schon grenzwertig mit den mountainkings in einigen abschnitten, besonders weil da einige echt beschissen vor einem rummgegurgt sind -.-




Alcione schrieb:


> Lücke irgendjemand hat dir ne 55er in dein hardtail eingebaut...wie lustig...wie fährt sich sowas?




Also erstmal heiß ich nicht Lücke sondern Locke, das o wurde durch eine 0 ersetzt,
zweitens, die Gabel habe ich und feirefizo eingebaut, 
drittens, die gabel ist etwas getravelt (140mm soviel wie ich in dem rahmen fahren darf) ,
viertens, gabel fährt sich besser als ne suntor duro/epicon  , 
fünftens finales setup ist noch nicht gefunden, ist etwas schwer weil durch das traveln leider die kennlinie nicht geändert wird, heißt oben und mitte fast schon perfekt nur im letzten teil zu lasch, leider kann man bei der ata2 nicht die kammern einzeln befüllen, das würde die ganze sach wesentlich vereinfachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (9. Mai 2009)

kann am 17 mai jemand micht mit bike evtl. von machtlos (nach dem rennen ) nen stück mit richtung rhön nehmen ?


----------



## freerider90 (11. Mai 2009)

Hey,

kann sein, das ich im falschen Thema bin, aber über die SUFU hab ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. . .Ich komme aus Thüringen, jedoch verschlägt es mich aus beruflichen Grunden ab August nach Fuld, ich werde evt in Hauswurtz bzw. irgendwo in der Gemeinde Neuhof wohnen. So jetzt zu meinem Anliegen: ich bin DH-Race Fahrer und suche Leute (aus der Umgebung) die mein Interesse teilen und vorallem, die mir mal sagen können, ob es denn auch DH möglichkeiten dort in der Umgebung gibt. Denn ich muss eigt immer schön im Training bleiben^^ Aber was ich jetzt schon positives gelesen habe: man kann auf jeden Fall schöne Touren machen Wäre schön, wenn sich mal jem meldet. . .

LG Patrick


----------



## Kinematik (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hier gibts/gabs eigentlich nur den Bikepark Feuerberg. 
Der war gerade am Aufmachen als ne Klage vom Vogelbundschutz eigegangen ist.
Sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden wies weitergeht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389913

Also Daumendrücken, dass die Klage abgewiesen wird.

Zieh nicht direkt nach Neuhof, viele Leute sind da ziemlich engstirnig. 
Aber die Umgebung is ganz Nett. Hauswurtz dürfte ok sein


----------



## CC-m-Biker (11. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn die Kerle zwar nicht, fahre selber kein DH aber versuch doch mal mit denen irgendwie Kontakt aufzunehmen:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6349970/Biken_in_Flieden
http://www.sponsoree.de/~flea1/videos


Außerdem sind am Florenberg(http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.522568,9.721355&spn=0.017598,0.029225&z=15)bei Fulda einige DH-Strecken

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!!!


----------



## Kinematik (11. Mai 2009)

Was die Jungs gebaut haben schaut klasse aus. Sowas tät ich auch gernma machen


----------



## pitcane (12. Mai 2009)

JPS und ich haben am Samstag eine recht ausgedehnte Tour durch die Rhön gemacht. War zugleich die erste "Forums-Tour" in diesem Jahr.

Streckenverlauf:
Danzwiesen, Bubenbader Stein, Brand, Schafstein, Stirnberg, Thüringer Hütte, Eisgraben, Frauenhöhle, Rhönhof, Schwarzes Moor, Seiferts, Wüstensachsen, Rotes Moor, Moorpfad, Wasserkuppe, Abtsroda, Weiherberg, Grabenhöfchen, Danzwiesen

Höhenprofil:


----------



## freerider90 (12. Mai 2009)

@CC-m-Biker danke schonmal, ich werd mal schauen, was die jungs da so treiben, muss morgen eh nochma zum vermieter, da kann ich ja dann gleich mein bike einpacken^^

aber wenn mir jeamand noch genau sagen könnte wo das in flieden is, dann wäre es richtig geil. . .falls es nich offiziell sein darf, dann halt über PM. . .wäre nixe, wenn das jem bewerkstelligen könnte


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Mai 2009)

Hey sehr schöne Tour, manche Teile davon kenn ich sogar auch und am Eisgraben war ich auch schon, allerdings einmal erst..


Ich wage noch keine Prognose fürs Wochenende abzugeben außer: Ich werde in Machtlos fahren! Und der Rhönbiker auch sprich ihr werdet uns erkennen  Langstrecke natürlich! Ich bin der dünne im orangen Trikot, einfach ansprechen  also wünsch allen hübsches Wetter und gute Beine!

Ach ja eventuell kann ich ja das ausm Kellerwald wiederholen bzw. diesmal aufm Gesamtpodium, aber ich wollte ja eigentlich keine Prognose abgeben...


----------



## L0cke (17. Mai 2009)

na NoBseHz , wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (18. Mai 2009)

Tach auch,
also wer auch immer das mit dem Wetter gesagt hat hatte ja Recht was den Untergrund anging! An dem Morgen war mir dann klar mein angestrebtes Ziel ist ein 20ger Schnitt! Erst Recht nachdem sich doch noch ein paar klasse Jungs angemeldet haben...

Meine Erste Runde war normal sag ich mal, beim Start sind vor mir halt ein paar Leute queer im Matsch stecken geblieben, deswegen waren die richtig schnellen Jungs vorne schon weg. Mit denen wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren bzw. überhaupt den ersten Berg krankschnell hoch machen. Dem Jens ist das alles besser gelungen  
Zweite Runde war dann langsam aber Sicher die Kette trocken, ich hab dann auch schon die Beine gemerkt und planmäßig etwas rausgenommen. Schließlich hab ich mich durch die zweite Runde etwas chaotisch durchgeschlängelt und dann schon keinen Bock mehr gehabt auf die 3. Runde. Dann hab ich aber planmäßig losgelegt und die 3. Runde lief von den Beinen her echt top, leider ist das halt so ne Sache wenn die Kette nen Wirkungsgrad von gefühlt 30% hat und man tritt und es passiert nix, da hätte ich auch mit Stacheldraht fahren können... Die letzten 20km hörte sich die Kette an wie blanke Steine auf Metall und ich hab einfach nur gehofft dass sie nicht reißt! Hat sie auch nicht, nach 5:59:02h war dann mein Ziel von nem 20ger Schnitt verfehlt mit 19,41km/h über 116,19km und 2562hm. Ich sehe das ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen, die zweite und dritte Runde haben sich echt gezogen und ich hab mir gewünscht ich hätte Öl eingepackt statt Schokoriegel... Die Strecke lag mir eigentlich auch nicht, viele der Singletrails haben ordentlich Kraft gekostet und die vielen seichten Stücke (Speed auf Schotter) sind auch nicht meine Stärke. Aber einige schöne Rampen waren drin, mir hat auch der Schweinehügel und die gekennzeichneten Trails gefallen! In der 3. Runde waren auch die vorher extrem matschigen Stücke wirklich schön, da hab ich mir auch die Zeit genommen mich mal umzugucken  Rhön ist einfach schöner !! 
Alles in Allem Daumen weder hoch noch runter, die nächsten Rennen muss ich schneller sein


----------



## rhoen-biker (19. Mai 2009)

naja so richtig gut ist es bei mir ja auch net gelaufen =)
aber beim nächstenmal wird alles besser ...


----------



## steff-vw (26. Mai 2009)

pitcane schrieb:


> JPS und ich haben am Samstag eine recht ausgedehnte Tour durch die Rhön gemacht. War zugleich die erste "Forums-Tour" in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Streckenverlauf:
> Danzwiesen, Bubenbader Stein, Brand, Schafstein, Stirnberg, Thüringer Hütte, Eisgraben, Frauenhöhle, Rhönhof, Schwarzes Moor, Seiferts, Wüstensachsen, Rotes Moor, Moorpfad, Wasserkuppe, Abtsroda, Weiherberg, Grabenhöfchen, Danzwiesen
> ...




Auf so was in der Richtung freu ich mich schon am Wochenende.
Wenn ihr die Tour ausgetüftelt habt, kannst Du sie mir ja per mail schicken. Ich werde meinen Vista mitnehmen. Flo hat bestimmt schon sowas angedeutet.

Bis Samstag. Grüße aus Würzburg.

Gruß Steff


----------



## NoBseHz (26. Mai 2009)

Man wir Rhöner fahren am Samstag nach WÜ und ihr fahrt hierher, irgendwas läuft da doch verkehrt  

Ich werd jetzt, da ich den neuen Tacho hab (Polar CS600) mal versuchen die eine oder andere schöne Tour als Höhenprofil abzubilden, kenn mich aber noch nicht aus mit dem Programm da muss ich mich erstmal einarbeiten!


----------



## pitcane (26. Mai 2009)

hi steff,

schön dass du wieder dabei bist. hoffentlich haben wir gutes wetter. die touren hab ich so gut wie fertig. ich schick' sie dir dann.

bis samstag...


----------



## flocu (26. Mai 2009)

@Pitcane:
An mich auch bitte, ich verteil sie weiter.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (1. Juni 2009)

Super Wochenende und TOP Guide!!!!!!!

Und sogar es Wetter hat gehalten.

Und weil es so schön war, komm ich gleich an Fronleichnam nochmal.

Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Tourenguide wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## pitcane (12. Juni 2009)

hi steff,

die antwort kommt zwar etwas spät, aber sie kommt. 
vielen dank für die lobenden worte. mir hats auch super viel spass gemacht.

hier die höhenprofile:

samstag, 30.05.2009




sonntag, 31.05.2009


----------



## CC-m-Biker (22. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie schwer oder fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll die MTB-Strecke des Alpinthriathlons ist?


----------



## Kinematik (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo, nach längere Abwesenheit!

Hab grad ne Woche Urlaub. 

Ich wurd in Neuseeland vonnen paar Leuten auf MTB Strecke geschleppt die waren wow...nun bin ich wieder in Dland, hab mir den härteres Bike besorgt, nur fehlen mir die Leute und die Strecken.

Wer steht auf flowige Abfahren und baut au nen bischen?

Bin recht flexibel dank Fahrradträger..

Grüße
Micha


----------



## flocu (30. Juni 2009)

Hey JPS!
Hab dich grad im TV gesehn.
http://www.tvo.de/default.aspx?ID=1059&showNews=468069&showSearch=645

Gut überstanden die Trans Germany?


----------



## steff-vw (1. Juli 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Hey JPS!
> Hab dich grad im TV gesehn.
> http://www.tvo.de/default.aspx?ID=1059&showNews=468069&showSearch=645
> 
> Gut überstanden die Trans Germany?



Verdammt, den Link wollt ich auch posten.

Respekt, Jens. Respekt.
Du steigerst Dich vom Hardcore-Biker zum TV-Athleten.

Gruß Steff


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Welchen Jens meint ihr? Der Rhönbiker war auch sehr sehr gut dabei  Arsch noch ganz anderer Jens?


----------



## JPS (2. Juli 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Hey JPS!
> Hab dich grad im TV gesehn.
> http://www.tvo.de/default.aspx?ID=1059&showNews=468069&showSearch=645
> 
> Gut überstanden die Trans Germany?



Die Trans Germany hab' ich soweit ganz gut weggesteckt, nur im Moment hänge ich ein wenig in den Seilen. Nach den 7 Tagen mit der Belastung fordert mein Körper doch ein wenig Erholung und Ruhe.  
Außerdem war mein Verlangen auf das Bike zu steigen diese Woche auch nicht sehr ausgeprägt. 



steff-vw schrieb:


> Verdammt, den Link wollt ich auch posten.
> 
> Respekt, Jens. Respekt.
> Du steigerst Dich vom Hardcore-Biker zum TV-Athleten.
> ...



Oh Mann, das Interview hatte ich schon völlig vergessen, Tunnelblick halt. Na ja, ich hätte auch noch mehr Mist reden können, so ging's ja noch  



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Welchen Jens meint ihr? Der Rhönbiker war auch sehr sehr gut dabei  Arsch noch ganz anderer Jens?



Die Beiden meinen mich. 

Viele Grüße JPS


----------



## pitcane (2. Juli 2009)

hi jens.

habs mir auch gerade angesehen. 

dass du nach der tortur keine lust auf biken hast kann ich gut verstehen. 

machst du eigentlich am samstag beim alpintriathlon mit?


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Juli 2009)

Ja geil, leben die Hinterbacken noch?  
Diese Woche eher keinen Sport machen, das macht eher krank. Regenerationszeit beträgt so (durchschnittl.) 3 Wochen! Also speziell die erste Woche n ruhigen schieben und essen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stalko (2. Juli 2009)

Hey Jens, tolle Leistung!!!

Dir (und auch den Anderen) einen schönen Gruß von Verena und mir!


----------



## seven-secrets (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens,

warst Du denn heute nicht im Studio? Es gibt doch so viele Übungen, die man auch im Stehen machen kann. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Leistung.

Dann bis Donnerstag vielleicht

Sportliche Grüße

Klara


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. Juli 2009)

a)Kuppenritt b)TransGermanyBilderservice
zu a) ehrliches Mistwetter, nach so einem schönen Morgen, ging es nach wenigen KM mit Regen los, dummerweise hörte er bei der ersten Labe auf, so das wir weiterfuhren, ein heftiger Schauer rund um die Hohe Geis ließ meine Motivation auf den minus Nullpunkt sinken, auch die Aufmunterungsversuche des zwischenzeitlich zu uns gestoßenen JPS halfen bei mir nicht weiter. Ab Oberweisenbrunn bin ich über den Radweg zurück nach Brendlorenzen. Ausschilderung: eher sparsam/dürftig Neue Strecke bis Kreuzberg: hmm net, so doll wie in der Vergangenheit
zu b) falls das hier Team Bischofsheim, oder Team Bikeworld Brand ließt: Hinweis um an Bilder der TransGermany zu kommen. Peter Kirsch hat für osthessen-news Berichte geschrieben. Nebenbei hat er 6.500 Bilder geschossen. Habe am WE ne DVD von TG-Bildern bekommen, Inhalt ca.540 Auswahlbilder, ein Movie, 60 Pressefotos, Sissis Tagebuch, den Liveticker, die tägliche "Post", alle Ergebnislisten, die Berichte aus Osthessen-news. Natürlich könnt ihr auch unter Nennung eurer Start-Nr. persöhnliche Bilder erlangen. Hat Spaß gemacht die TG Revue passieren zu lassen! Bei Intresse Kontakt unter [email protected]   verbleibe in der Hoffnung auf einen trockenen Herbst VW


----------



## tutterchen (20. Juli 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> a)Kuppenritt b)TransGermanyBilderservice
> zu a) ehrliches Mistwetter, nach so einem schönen Morgen, ging es nach wenigen KM mit Regen los, dummerweise hörte er bei der ersten Labe auf, so das wir weiterfuhren, ein heftiger Schauer rund um die Hohe Geis ließ meine Motivation auf den minus Nullpunkt sinken, auch die Aufmunterungsversuche des zwischenzeitlich zu uns gestoßenen JPS halfen bei mir nicht weiter. Ab Oberweisenbrunn bin ich über den Radweg zurück nach Brendlorenzen. Ausschilderung: eher sparsam/dürftig Neue Strecke bis Kreuzberg: hmm net, so doll wie in der Vergangenheit ...



ja, leider war gestern kaum einer unterwegs und viele haben abgebrochen. es hat aber auch sowas von geschifft. wir haben dennoch durchgehalten und den 220 er vollendet, die letzten 10 km richtung nes hat dann tatsächlich noch die sonne geschienen.

die neue strecke für die mtb-ler wurde ja aufgrund des naturschutzes wg. irgend so einer hühnersorte notwendig. die rr strecke war ausgezeichnet ausgeschildert.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (20. Juli 2009)

War gestern auch beim Kuppenritt dabei... Naja wie gesagt das Wetter war halt nicht schön und ich hab mich auch noch 1ooo mal verfahren wegen der unzumutbaren Beschilderung.


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. Juli 2009)

Ja hier ist das Team Bischofsheim-Rhön!

Vielen dank für die info! habe sie aber auch son als email bekommen


----------



## Speeketze-VW (24. Juli 2009)

Die Offizielle "Bildermail" der TG, oder vom Fotograf Peter Kirsch? 
Der Regen geht weiter, hatte gestern keine Lust auf Schlamm, bin mit dem alten Stahl-RR zum RBX-Grillen gefahren, Trocken hin, Gewitter & im Dauerstartkregen wieder heim. Die Schuhe vom Kuppenritt waren so für ca. 10 Stunden trocken, jetzt stehen sie wieder da - zum trocknen...mal sehen was das Wetter rund um die Ochsentour macht...


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juli 2009)

watt watt watt selbstverständlich nicht Ochsentour sondern Keiler Beik Marathon!


----------



## rhoen-biker (25. Juli 2009)

Von Peter Kirsch hab ich die mail bekommen! Haben in Oberhof an der Tankstelle Adressen getauscht =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (25. Juli 2009)

@zu P.Kirsch: na denn ist ja alles gut
@Keiler: absolut klasse da, aber nach Jahren der durchgehenden Teilnahme, mach ich heuer eine Pause, zumal ich am Vorabend einen Kollegen nebst Familie in Nordhessen besuche. Hab auch kein Bock mehr auf Stress mit Auto Rad rein Packen usw.,7 MA´s in Folge auf der TG reichen vorübergehend. Denn bald geht mein Roadtrip Austria los, ua. Marathon WM/Graz, aber da die Classik Runde. Auf besseres Wetter!


----------



## rhoen-biker (26. Juli 2009)

weiß vllt jemand von euch wie des lied heißt des immer bei der Siegerehrung 
(von Spolc Milan) gespielt wurde?


----------



## L0cke (8. August 2009)

heho, ist jemand von euch morgen im schwarzen moor am start?


----------



## JPS (28. August 2009)

Ganz schön ruhig hier!

Fährt denn jemand morgen (Samstag, 29.08.2009) den MTB-Rhönmarathon mit? 

Ich bin noch am Überlegen, aber mit ein paar bekannten Gesichtern macht das Ganze ja doch etwas mehr Spaß.

Gruß JPS


----------



## NoBseHz (28. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ich von dem 'Rhön Marathon' halten soll


----------



## JPS (28. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich von dem 'Rhön Marathon' halten soll



Ich weiß es auch nicht, ich bin da noch nicht gefahren. Deshalb überlege ich ja auch noch. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (28. August 2009)

Also für 18 weiß ned kann man ja ned so viel falsch machen, aber ich bezweifel dass ich da neue Streckenteile kennenlerne


----------



## JPS (28. August 2009)

JPS schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig hier!
> 
> Fährt denn jemand morgen (Samstag, 29.08.2009) den MTB-Rhönmarathon mit?
> 
> ...



So, ich werde nicht starten, mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen und ich schaffe das zeitlich nicht. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## connor768 (28. August 2009)

Hallo,
war auch die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, den MTB morgen mitzufahren.
Ich habe letztens mal die kl. gefahren und ne GPS-Tour daraus gemacht
http://www.gps-mountainbiker.de/Rhoen-XI-Rhoenmarathon-09-k.112.0.html

Mir ist die Ausschreibung etwas suspekt. 
zeitversetzter Einzelstart Siegerehrung nach Zielankunft? Das passt nicht!

Entweder Massenstart und der erste im Ziel ist Sieger oder Einzelstart mit Einzelzeitnahme und der schnellste gewinnt. Abgesehen davon Start um 14:00 Uhr. Wann geht dann der letzte auf die große Runde? Vorallem wann kommt er an?  Alles etwas merkwürdig.

Vieleicht kann mich einer von euch erhellen.


----------



## connor768 (30. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin dann doch beim Rhönmarathon mitgefahren, nur die kleine Runde, aber die ist 37,5km lang und hat etwa 950hm. Habe 1:56 Std. gebraucht.
Ganz OK für die wenigen km dieses Jahr. Bei teilweise nur 12°C eine frische Angelegenheit.

Hier ein paar Infos zur "mekrwürdigen" Ausschreibung:
lt. Veranstalter Michael Krah vom Radsporthaus Rhön ist es KEIN RENNEN, 
Weil er für ein Rennen keine Genehmigung von den Rhön-Verantwortlichen bekommen würde. Ja klar ein paar Mountainbiker im Rennen, das geht natürlich überhaupt nicht! Aber 10.000 Harley Fahrer, die durch die Rhön knattern ist kein Problem.

Das schmälert natürlich den Reiz der Sache deutlich. Intern gab es dann doch einen Massenstart und eine Einzelzeitnahme ohne offizielle Siegerehrung. Bei ca. 70 Fahrern ging es ziemlich familiär zu.


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. August 2009)

ohne offizelle Siegerehrung?? und inoffizell??


----------



## connor768 (30. August 2009)

inoffiziell wird es wohl als Zielankunft getarnt in der Website stehen
http://www.mtb-rhoenmarathon.de/

Ich war nicht bis zum Schluß da, mußte noch zum Firmenjubläum eines Geschäftspartners

Apropos, da fällt mir ein, der Alpintriahtlon des DAV war auch einen Wettberwerb. Wieso gab es da eigentlich keine Genehmigungsprobleme.
DAV halt!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (30. August 2009)

hallo leute! habe mir hier schon ein paar seiten durch gelesen in diesem trhead. habe gemerkt das es hier oft um rennen und wettkämpfe geht.
gibt es den hier auch mtb`ler die einfach mal so unter der woche ne feierabendrunde drehen?
ich komme eigentlich aus dresden bin aber die woche hier und habe mein rad mirgebracht.
da ich mit meiner dame hier schonmal von fulda aus eine kleinere tour gemacht habe konnte ich sehen das es hier gutes umland gibt. vll kennt hier jmd noch ein paar gute single trails um fulda? ich würde mich freuen wenn sich diese woche oder vll auch noch kommenden samstag (spätestens) was arrangieren lässt.
freue mich über paar kommentare.

in diesem sinne, kette rechts der alex


----------



## connor768 (30. August 2009)

Hallo ..::HR_ONLY::..,
keine Angst, hier geht es nicht nur um Rennen. Ich habe den Rhönmarathon just for Fun mitgemacht. Ich bin auch eher ein Tourenfahrer. Auf meiner Website (sieh unten) findest du einige GPS-Tracks aus der Rhön. 

Hier vieleicht noch ein Tipp fürs kommende Wochenende :
Hess.-Bayr. Radvierer, 14. Bike Rundfahrt Kothen. Kothen liegt etwa 25km südl. von Fulda in der bayrischen Rhön. Hierbei handelt es sich definitv um kein Rennen! Es ist eine jedermann Veranstaltung mit Rennrad-, Familen-, MTB-Touren und Verpflegung unterwegs. Die Große MTB Runde ist mit 60km und 1300hm ganz ordentlich, der Trail vom Volkersberg nach Bad Brückenau einfach nur geil!


----------



## NoBseHz (31. August 2009)

Ich werde denk ich da sein, kann aber sein, dass ich arbeiten muss ... also ich finde die Kothenrundfahrt auch recht hübsch. Volkersberg ist ja standard, aber zB von Kothen hoch auf die Anhöhe unterhalb Mottner Haube und Mottner Haube an sich sind einfach klasse. Mal schauen ob ich starten kann. Leider dürfen wie fast überall die Veranstalter nicht alle schönen Trails in der Nähe dieser Runde verwenden


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (31. August 2009)

hi connor768,
danke für deine antwort. das mit dem radvierer klingt ganz gut. eine veranstaltung wie bei uns das "fahrradfest" der sächsische zeitung 
ich habe ja prinzipiell absolut nix gegen wettkämpfe da ich im trial-sport auch an wettkämpfen teilnehme. nur im mtb bereich habe ich noch keine gefahren. ich suche ja einfach eine oder auch ein paar personen aus fulda oder vll der umgebung die in der woche mal lust haben ein kleines ründchen zu drehen. das kommende wochenende ist schon wieder eher schlecht da ich da mit meiner freundin zeit verbringe.

grüße der alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (31. August 2009)

Ich wohn hier unten A7 Ausfahrt Bad Brückenau, wenn du ein Auto da hast können wir mittwochs oder donnerstags ja eine Runde drehen, muss ja nicht die Hohe Rhön sein (so wie heute 5,5 Stunden ) aber es gibt einen relativ langen schönen Singletrail 5km weg von der Autobahnabfahrt. Könntest da zB parken. Oder gleich bei mir, dann wär das mit Verpflegung auch geklärt


----------



## Stalko (1. September 2009)

connor768 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin dann doch beim Rhönmarathon mitgefahren, nur die kleine Runde, aber die ist 37,5km lang und hat etwa 950hm. Habe 1:56 Std. gebraucht.
> Ganz OK für die wenigen km dieses Jahr. Bei teilweise nur 12°C eine frische Angelegenheit.
> 
> ...



Ich bin den Marathon, wie in den letzten Jahren, auch heuer wieder mitgefahren. Finde es gut dass im sonst doch etwas eingeschlafenen Gersfeld solch eine Veranstaltung, die auch etwas jüngere Leute anspricht und nicht nur die "Kurgast- und Wanderfraktion", angeboten wird.

Leider ist es tatsächlich so dass man keine Genehmigung für ein "Rennen" mit Zeitnahme und allem drum und dran bekommt, Naturschutz und Erholungsgebiet eben (dabei ließen sich doch echt schöne Strecke zusammenstellen). So waren auch Anfangs etwa noch Wegmarkierungen auf der Straße wobei im Naturschutzgebiet die Strecke "nur noch" mit Schildern gekennzeichnet wurde.

Das ganze Problem ist mir nur zu gut vom MTB-Biathlon in Sparbrod bekannt, dort haben wir noch den Vorteil unsere Strecke größtenteils über Privatgrundstücke führen zu können, eine Veränderung an der Strecke wäre wohl nicht möglich. Da wir auch keine Zeitnahme machen dürfen (s.o.) wurde der Modus mit den Gruppenstarts und Zeitgutschriften eingeführt und hat sich bewährt.

Die Strecke war technisch nicht schwer, dafür wird schnell gefahren und sie hat doch einige ordentliche Anstiege drin.

Ich hatte leider kein Glück am Samstag, den ersten Platten hatte ich, in der Spitzengruppe liegend, bei Gichenbach und den zweiten zwischen Maulkuppe und Milseburg. 

Trotzdem schöne Veranstaltung. Leider war es etwas kalt, so dass es die meißten Radler doch recht schnell aus Mosbach "vertrieben" hat, schade!

Nächstes Jahr dann wieder!

http://www.osthessen-sport.de/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40537&Itemid=9&pop=1&page=0

http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_D.php?id=1170573

Man sieht sich am 19.09. in Sparbrod 
www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de

Gruß


----------



## connor768 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Stalko,
das Genehmigungsproblem ist einfach lächerlich, vorallem, wenn man bedenkt, das hier offensichtlich unterschiedliche Maßstäbe angelegt werden. Das mit den tausenden von Harleys war ja auch kein Problem. OK, die fahren nicht im NSG rum, aber Abgase und Lärm machen vor Schildern auch nicht halt. 

Des weiteren fand ja auch dieses Jahr wieder der Alpintriathlon des DAV Fulda statt. Das war ein handfester Wettkampf! Ich denke hier ist auch ne Menge Lobbyismus im Spiel. Der DAV hat Tradition und einige der Entscheider sind dort sicher Mitglied. 

Außerdem, so ein Marathon findet nur einmal im Jahr statt und wie du schon sagst, die Strecken müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig durch die NSG-Gebiete laufen. Möglicherweise will man nicht, das so ein Event überregional bekannt wird und in der Folge sämtliche Mountainbiker Deutschlands die Rhön als Spielwiese entdecken.

Vergessen wird dabei, das Mountainbiker immer hungrig und durstig sind, Sie lassen auch viel Geld in der Rhön. Das wiederum käme dem Tourismus zugute (einem wesentlichen Ziel des Biospärenkonzeptes).

Vielicht sollte man über die Gründung einer Interessengemeinschaft nachdenken um bei solchen Entscheidungen eine Stimme zu haben.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (3. September 2009)

@ NoBseHz....    

danke für die einladung aber bin leider ohne auto hier diesmal  schade auch das sonntag der radvierer event flach fällt. aber bin ja nicht das letzte mal hier in fulda gewesen. also hoffe ich sieht man sich irgendwann mal auf nen trail 
dann werde ich mal allein meine runde drehen.
bis dahin, alex


----------



## Speeketze-VW (7. September 2009)

War doch in Kothen ein kleines "Forum" Treffen, connor, jps, mtb-driver, 7secrets haben die diversen Strecken genossen. Vom Hess.Bay.Rad4er ist Kothen einfach das beste, mehr Gelände als mancher Marathon der als Rennen ausgeschrieben ist. Da lohnt es sich immer wieder zu starten. Demnächst steht ja der Biathlon bei der Hühner Paula an, bei hoffentlich ähnlich schönem Wetter. Bis dann Leute.


----------



## seven-secrets (7. September 2009)

HühnerPaula, nee, die Viecher sind mir zu fett, da nehm ich doch lieber die HähnchenPaula, feines, mageres, muskulöses Männerfleisch. Es lebe der Hahn (glücklich auf der Henne)...

Aber ich muss Dir zustimmen Volker, eine der schönsten MTB-Strecken und, wie ich letztes Jahr erfahren durfte, auch wunderschöne RR-Strecken. Wirklich für jeden was, selbst für so transgermanyverwöhnte Biker wie Dich.


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2009)

Ja das stimmt echt, wobei Mackenzell auch recht schön ist!
Ich war auch dort, bin aber im Staatsbad wieder nach Kothen abgebogen von der MTB Strecke und dann heim gefahren um anschließend bei der Arbeit um 12 Uhr aufzutauchen. Ihr habt aber sicher meine orangen Kollegen wahrgenommen  Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Mackenzell ja, ich bin immer orange


----------



## seven-secrets (8. September 2009)

@NoBseHz
Hallo NoBseHz, natürlich habe ich Euch gesehen, bin ja eine ganze Weile hinter Euch hergefahren, unter Anderem auf dem Volkersbergtrail ins Staatsbad, wo Du dann ja leider abbiegen musstest. Ich fuhr in orange/blauer Speditionstracht des Logistikteams.

Die Mackenzeller MTB-Strecke wird leider erst zum Ende hin interessant, daher werde ich diese Jahr mal wieder die RR-Strecke wählen, zumal mir noch einige Trainingskilometer für den bevorstehenden RR-Marathon im Odenwald fehlen. http://www.tgs-hausen.de/radsport/jubilaeumsmarathon.html Am nächsten Tag in Weyhers werde ich dann die Kinderstrecke fahren.  Stehend!!


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2009)

Ach du warst das, ich hab meine Bremse am Anstieg nachgestellt (das lästige Ding).. cool, also wenn du nächstes Mal wieder im Trikot unterwegs bist weiß ich ja endlich mit wem ichs zu tun habe  Ich hab noch kurz überlegt ob ich dich fragen soll obs ronen gibt von der Spedition und sich das für mich lohnen würde als "Sponsoring", aber ich denke mal du hast das Trikot aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (10. September 2009)

@NoBseHz
Richtig, da gibt es ein trifftigen Grund dafür, dass ich das Trikot trage: Ich bekomme da jeden Monat einen fetten Scheck für und so geht es auch noch einigen Anderen aus unserem Team. 

Du stellst Deine Bremse am Anstieg nach? Wofür? Ich brauche sie immer nur bergab. 

@Alle
Gibt es noch unentschlossen für den MTB-Biathlon in Gersfeld? Meldet Euch, das Team RBX hat noch Platz. Ich werde da mit meiner MTB-Partnerin auch für starten. (Komisches Deutsch)


----------



## Speeketze-VW (10. September 2009)

Sehr gute Idee das von euch in Sparbrod fürn RBX zu starten, mal sehen ob so ein "Spaßteam" (sind schon an die 20) die etablierten Mannschaften leicht überraschen kann...(die Koordination der vielen Teamzusammenstellungen wird immer schwieriger)
@NoBseHz alter Spruch von früher, aber immer noch aktuell: wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing....


----------



## NoBseHz (10. September 2009)

Ja, ich hab die Bremse bergauf nachgestellt. Sei froh, ich hätte dich sonst vollgequitscht. Grund dafür ist der viele Dreck der immernoch drin ist von der TransSchwarzwald  das Bike muss echt mal komplett gestrippt und gereinigt werden.

Der Spruch mit dem Brot stimmt schon, aber mein Vadder hat kein Trikot ...


----------



## seven-secrets (11. September 2009)

@NoBseHz
Tja, bei manchen gibt es nur Trikots, bei Anderen nur Geld und dann gibt es welche, da gibt es Beides. Hatte ich eben Glück...


----------



## seven-secrets (12. September 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

fährt eigentlich eine(r) von Euch Crankbrothers Eggbeater?


----------



## rhoen-biker (12. September 2009)

Ich bin sie gefahren...   Bis sie eines tages beim aufwärmen vor dem Wettkampf auseinander gefallen sind. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (13. September 2009)

ich fahre die mallets , hilft das auch evtl? schneebesen kann ich kumpel fragen , der fährt die an 4 bikes, teilweise seit dem erscheinen der eggbeater, vor 3??? jahren.


----------



## seven-secrets (13. September 2009)

@L0cke
Die Mallets kämen auch in Frage. Ich möchte einfach das Problem im Winter und im Schlamm los werden, dass meine SPD-Pedale mich nicht rein lassen.  Etwas Schmutz und der Ärger beginnt.

@rhön-biker
Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn einem so etwas vor dem Wettkampf passiert. Warst Du sonst mit den Pedalen zufrieden?


----------



## rhoen-biker (13. September 2009)

Sonst waren es echt super pedale. Dreckunempfindlich und leicht =D


----------



## seven-secrets (13. September 2009)

Ok, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Eggbeater ihrem Namen nicht alle Ehre machen werden und ich auch wirklich nur mit den Füßen Kontakt mit ihnen haben werde, sonst


----------



## NoBseHz (13. September 2009)

Naja stell dir doch einfach vor du bist im Wiegetritt, gibst alles auf den letzten Metern, 200 Zuschauer feuern dich an im Sprint und dann fetzen deine Pedale auseinander und du trittst auf einmal auf beiden Seiten ins Leere ^^ das schlägt dann wirklich auf die äh Eier


----------



## seven-secrets (13. September 2009)

Ich mag mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## -MIK- (13. September 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Ich mag mir das nicht vorstellen.





Meine Meinung kennste ja alter Freund.... glaube nicht, dass die für den Einsatm am AM gedacht sind. Wenn, dann versuch die hier:







Crank Brothers Eggbeater Smarty, kosten um die 40 Taler.


----------



## seven-secrets (13. September 2009)

Hi MIK,

danke für Deinen Einwand. Es werden die hier...

http://www.crankbrothers.com/candy_2ti.php


----------



## NoBseHz (14. September 2009)

schonmal hierdrüber nachgedacht: http://www.sub-4.de/1655207.htm ?? 

Aber mal ehrlich, ihr wollt hier so viel Geld für Pedalen ausgeben... dann könnt ihr ja mein Sponsoringproblem lösen  hab ich das nicht schonmal vorgeschlagen? Wie wärs wir machen ein riesen Sparschwein auf oder so und ich bekomme den Hammer


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hi MIK,
> 
> danke für Deinen Einwand. Es werden die hier...
> 
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/candy_2ti.php



Wuaha, Keule, ich hab da was von 220 gelesen, für EINEN SATZ PEDALE... am AM.... Da würde ich mich wegen jedem Kratzer erschießen....  

...und dann an 3 Bikes....



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wie wärs wir machen ein riesen Sparschwein auf oder so und ich bekomme den Hammer



Bin dabei, aber nur wenn DU diesen Hammer hier bekommst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (14. September 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wuaha, Keule, ich hab da was von 220 gelesen, für EINEN SATZ PEDALE... am AM.... Da würde ich mich wegen jedem Kratzer erschießen....
> 
> ...und dann an 3 Bikes....



Hi MIK,

Kratzer?  -Ich kann fahren! - Übrigens ist der abgebildete Hammer ein Kriegsbeil, du weißer Mann.

Und 220,00  bei dem fetten Sponsorenscheck, was soll das. Du schraubst Dir ja auch für 300,00  Licht an den Kopf, da kann ich ruhig 220,00  mal mit den Füßen treten. 

Aber nee, mal im Ernst, nur am Fully, doch nicht am Rennrad und das Stevens-Hardtail wechselt nach dem MTB-Biathlon eh den Besitzer und von dem Erlös kaufe ich mir dann auch jede Menge Licht an den Helm, wirst schon sehen. Dann kannst du mir nur noch mit  entgegen kommen, sonst kriegste nen Augentinitus. Dann siehste nur Pfeifen um Dich rum.


----------



## -MIK- (15. September 2009)

LOL, joah aber ich hab auf die schnelle keinen aufblaßbaren Hammer gefunden Häuptling..

*ggg*

Das stimmt schon, die Beleuchtung war nicht günstig aber dafür kann ich die DHs hier im Bergischen auch bei Nacht mit Knallgas fahren. 

Schraubst Du dann ans Rennrad die "normalen" Eggbeater oder bleibst Du da noch auf SPD?


----------



## seven-secrets (15. September 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Schraubst Du dann ans Rennrad die "normalen" Eggbeater oder bleibst Du da noch auf SPD?



Angesichts der bevorstehenden Wahl und der Tatsache, dass es weder CDU- noch FDP-Pedale gibt, werde ich wohl die SPD weiter fahren.

Woher bekommst Du eigentlich für die Abfahrten das Knallgas? Hast Du Deine Ernährung umgestellt?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (15. September 2009)

lustige bildchen habt ihr, erinnert mich schon an den 11.11. aber wir bikenarren fahren eh das ganze jahr, daher ist auch gut licht nie verkehrt. ich fahr gerne mit den time atac, auch als schicki-miki in weiss, was am MTB wenig sinn macht, da jetzt mehr so dunkelweiss, so ist das mit den pedalen, die werden immer getreten, demnächst wieder in Sparbrod...genug senf hinzu..tschöö


----------



## NoBseHz (15. September 2009)

Oh man so wies aussieht werd ich in Sparbrod fahren oder wie sich das schreibt.. ich habe eigentlich keine Lust mehr heuer und will auch keine Wettkämpfe mehr fahren.. man ich muss es aber aus kollegialität trotzdem machen und mich zum Biathlon überwinden


----------



## Stalko (15. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Oh man so wies aussieht werd ich in Sparbrod fahren oder wie sich das schreibt.. ich habe eigentlich keine Lust mehr heuer und will auch keine Wettkämpfe mehr fahren.. man ich muss es aber aus kollegialität trotzdem machen und mich zum Biathlon überwinden



Vielleicht motiviert dich die Tatsache, dass dieses Jahr richtig tolle Preise (u.a. ein Mountainbike, Notebook, TFT-Monitor, Navi, Werkzeuge...) verlost werden ja noch etwas.


----------



## NoBseHz (16. September 2009)

Ich lass mich natürlich nicht von Materiellem zum Biken motivieren, am Schluss häng ich ja noch an der Nadel


----------



## seven-secrets (16. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich lass mich natürlich nicht von Materiellem zum Biken motivieren, am Schluss häng ich ja noch an der Nadel



Lieber an der Nadel als an der Naddel!


----------



## NoBseHz (16. September 2009)

ne ich möcht mit dem ganzen eher nix zu tun haben.
Hab mir sagen lassen dass Sparbrot eine absolute Spaßveranstaltung für uns Marathonisti ist, daher nehm ich diese auch als solche wahr. Und ich steh natürlich zu meinem Teamkameraden wenn er es unbedingt fahren möchte 

wie läuft das ab? Müssen wir zusammen fahren oder Staffel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (16. September 2009)

Zusammen! Auf dem ersten Streckenabschnitt schießt der Eine, auf dem zweiten Streckenabschnitt der Andere und das möglichst nicht vorbei!


----------



## NoBseHz (17. September 2009)

Das mit den Strafrunden macht mir nix aber ich hab das letzte Mal auf nem Kindergeburtstag geschossen das is über 10 Jahre her


----------



## seven-secrets (17. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Das mit den Strafrunden macht mir nix aber ich hab das letzte Mal auf nem Kindergeburtstag geschossen das is über 10 Jahre her



Und, hast Du jemanden getroffen?


----------



## NoBseHz (18. September 2009)

nein das nicht. Aber ich bin beim Kegeln immer sehr gut, ich hau immer alle Zehne um!


----------



## seven-secrets (18. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> nein das nicht. Aber ich bin beim Kegeln immer sehr gut, ich hau immer alle Zehne um!



Alle Zähne?


----------



## NoBseHz (18. September 2009)

Nein da musst du etwas falsch vertsanden haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB driver (18. September 2009)

schießen ist eigentlich ganz easy, war eben beim Probeschießen. 

Ein bischen kurz Konzentrieren, dann sollte das ohne Strafrunden laufen  und bei mir ists auch schon ein wenig her, ich glaub am Schützenfest 2001.


----------



## NoBseHz (18. September 2009)

so hab mal das Rennpferd aus der Stallung geholt. Nachdem jetzt das Steuerlager schon erneuert wurde, sonst aber weder die überfällige Inspektion gemacht wurde noch die Kette geölt wurde seit der TransSchwarzwald. Ich glaube ich werd mit dreckigem Rad, trockener Kette und v.a. nervig: meiner quietschenden Bremse morgen auf Jagd gehen. Aber selbst dann sind Haibikes noch gefährlich! Naja mal sehen wird hoffentlich lustich


----------



## FFM (21. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,


könnt ihr mir ein paar Strecken nennen in der nähe oder in Fulda? Fahre gerne Singletrails und über schöne Kicker freue ich mich auch sehr...


Gruss


----------



## NoBseHz (21. September 2009)

bei Fulda oben kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen!


Sparbrod war ja mal richtig lustig, hätt ich vorher gewusst, dass die Gewehre nur vom Anschauen schon losgehen, dann hätt ich statt 3 auch alle 5 versenkt  hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Strecke 50% einfach nur flach war


----------



## mschuerli (21. September 2009)

Flach?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (21. September 2009)

50% flach, oder 50% steil ...wos hochgeht gehts auch runter...500hm auf 17km ist schon ok, so mit 173AV Herzfrequenz war das wiedermal die anstrengensten 17km des Jahres...auch gut dich mal live&in Farbe zu treffen! Die Strafrunden (3xbei mir) waren auch bitter, so hätte ich mir das "Probeschießen" am Fr. auch sparen können, da hat alles easy funktioniert. Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht! Das feiern nachher und der Nightride nach Hamerz.


----------



## FFM (21. September 2009)

Gibt es sonst noch was? Sparbrod ist ja auch net so weit...


----------



## ironman75 (21. September 2009)

@mschuerli

....stand da etwa Uphill-Rennen in der Ausschreibung????

Mir kamen die Flachstücke jedenfalls auch wie eine 30%ige Steigung vor


----------



## seven-secrets (21. September 2009)

Hallo NoBseHz,

hier beginnt schon das erste rein flache Teilstück der Strecke.


----------



## mschuerli (21. September 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo NoBseHz,
> 
> hier beginnt schon das erste rein flache Teilstück der Strecke.



Ja das ging ja noch, drüben am Simmelsberg wurds dann richtig flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (21. September 2009)

mschuerli schrieb:


> Ja das ging ja noch, drüben am Simmelsberg wurds dann richtig flach



Ja, so flach, dass mir der Saft aus der Trinkflasche ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## seven-secrets (21. September 2009)

Ich habe es Euch vermutlich noch nicht erzählt, aber ich stehe auf flach...


----------



## mschuerli (21. September 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Ja, so flach, dass mir der Saft aus der Trinkflasche ausgelaufen ist.



Zum Glück war meine da schon leer, dass teure Pulver


----------



## mschuerli (21. September 2009)

@seven-secrets

Hast du noch mehr Bilder von Sparbrod?


----------



## seven-secrets (21. September 2009)

mschuerli schrieb:


> @seven-secrets
> 
> Hast du noch mehr Bilder von Sparbrod?



Hat meine Tochter aus dem studyVZ. Sind ne Menge, kann man aber nicht downloaden. Hab das Foto als Screenshot kopiert. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich noch mehr Bilder mit hoher Qualität bekommen kann. Mal sehen was mein Nachwuchs erreicht.


----------



## NoBseHz (22. September 2009)

Man kann Fotos ausm StudiVZ bzw. SchuelerVZ holen, ist recht einfach (außer die habens mal geändert seit ich demletzt welche geladen hab).

Ja das war doch flach, mal gings a weng hoch, wie zB auf dem Foto. Da is der 24. Gang doch die erste Wahl. War er schon beim Warmfahren, aber schon da musst ich auf meinen Kollesche warten  nix für ungut!
Ich hab es euch noch nicht erzählt, aber ich stehe nicht auf Flach. Die Strecke konnte man, wenn ich mich richtig erinner und wenn man flüssig durchgefahren ist (d.h. nicht dauernd warten), mMn bis auf die eine Stelle in der Wiese mit dem PferdeAA komplett aufm großen Kettenblatt fahren


----------



## NoBseHz (22. September 2009)

Ausm Schüler oder StudiVZ kann man noch Bilder holen, klick einfach ein Bild deiner Wahl an und geh auf Seitenquelltext anzeigen (bei Ansicht wenn du Firefox oder Iexplorer hast, wenn was anderes findest dus schon) und mit der SuFu nach "Photocontainer".  Die Adresse dahinter kannst du einfach rauskopieren, zB so
http://img-a5.pe.imagevz.net/photo1...5fe854/6-5839116f454066ae395e72a98980f6ae.jpg


----------



## Stalko (22. September 2009)

Bilder gibt 's dann demnächst auch hier: 

http://www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/

Momentan wird noch wie wild sortiert!


----------



## ironman75 (22. September 2009)

....Bilder sind online......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (22. September 2009)

Super Arbeit, dickes Lob


----------



## FFM (23. September 2009)

Was ist mit ner Freeridestrecke bzw einem flowigen Singletrails, mit Kicker und Drops?


----------



## CC-m-Biker (23. September 2009)

FFM schrieb:


> Was ist mit ner Freeridestrecke bzw einem flowigen Singletrails, mit Kicker und Drops?


Ja am Florenberg!
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.522568,9.721355&spn=0.017598,0.029225&z=15


----------



## FFM (23. September 2009)

CC-m-Biker schrieb:


> Ja am Florenberg!
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.522568,9.721355&spn=0.017598,0.029225&z=15





Super - dankeschön! 

Sieht irgendwie recht klein aus...Wie sieht es auf der Wasserkuppe aus?


----------



## wildcoyote (27. September 2009)

Hat wer Lust am kommenden WE eine Tour von 2-3 h zu fahren? Samstag oder Sonntg ist mir recht egal, habe endlich mal ein freies WE  
Ortskenntnisse wären vom Vorteil, ich bin noch nicht soo lange in der Rhön


----------



## NoBseHz (28. September 2009)

Wo haust du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (28. September 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wo haust du denn?



in Fulda, bin aber mobil


----------



## seven-secrets (28. September 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust am kommenden WE eine Tour von 2-3 h zu fahren? Samstag oder Sonntg ist mir recht egal, habe endlich mal ein freies WE
> Ortskenntnisse wären vom Vorteil, ich bin noch nicht soo lange in der Rhön



Dann sei am 03. Oktober um 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Dort kannst Du vermutlich auch gleich noch ein paar Biker für zukünftige Ausfahrten kennen lernen.  Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch da.


----------



## wildcoyote (28. September 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Dann sei am 03. Oktober um 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Dort kannst Du vermutlich auch gleich noch ein paar Biker für zukünftige Ausfahrten kennen lernen.  Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch da.



super, das hört sich ja gut an. bin am start, unabhängig vom wetter, kann ja nur am we trainieren


----------



## FFM (30. September 2009)

Was gibt es sonst noch in der Gegend?

Gibt es keine Freeridestrecken an der Wasserkuppe oder sonst wo?


----------



## seven-secrets (3. Oktober 2009)

@ wildcoyote

Wo warst Du heute, wir waren mit 18, ja achtzehn Mountainbiker/innen unterwegs. War 'ne tolle Ausfahrt mit schönen Trails, knackigen Anstiegen und schönen Waldautobahnen. Dirk hat 'ne tolle Strecke ausgewählt und insgesammt war es eine richtig tolle Truppe. Auch die 4 Mädels hatten Ihren Spaß. Also kommenden Samstag um 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Dieses mal vergesse ich auch meine Helmkamera nicht!


----------



## wildcoyote (3. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> @ wildcoyote
> 
> Wo warst Du heute, wir waren mit 18, ja achtzehn Mountainbiker/innen unterwegs. War 'ne tolle Ausfahrt mit schönen Trails, knackigen Anstiegen und schönen Waldautobahnen. Dirk hat 'ne tolle Strecke ausgewählt und insgesammt war es eine richtig tolle Truppe. Auch die 4 Mädels hatten Ihren Spaß. Also kommenden Samstag um 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Dieses mal vergesse ich auch meine Helmkamera nicht!



lol, ich war der typ mit dem noname-rahmen und der roten SID-gabel...der die meiste zeit vorne fuhr auf den bildern bin ich ja auch dabei ^_^


----------



## seven-secrets (3. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> lol, ich war der typ mit dem noname-rahmen und der roten SID-gabel...der die meiste zeit vorne fuhr auf den bildern bin ich ja auch dabei ^_^



Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.   Nächsten Samstag werde ich Dir dann mal die Hand schütteln und mich natürlich vorstellen. Wenn ich die Fotos von Dirk habe, lass ich sie Dir zukommen. Außerdem machen wir kommenden Samstag ja Video-Day. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.

Hat Spaß gemacht und dann noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## wildcoyote (4. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.   Nächsten Samstag werde ich Dir dann mal die Hand schütteln und mich natürlich vorstellen. Wenn ich die Fotos von Dirk habe, lass ich sie Dir zukommen. Außerdem machen wir kommenden Samstag ja Video-Day. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht und dann noch einen schönen Sonntag.



klar, das machen wir. war halt überrascht dass ich beihnahe die hälfte der gruppe schon kenne 

anyway, fahre heute auch ne kleine runde über rauschenberg in den niesiger wald - wer lust hat kann gerne mitkommen, bin so gg 14 uhr am rauschenberg


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## seven-secrets (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ist da noch jemand?  Wo sind die alle hin? Macht Ihr schon Euren Winterschlaf?

Also, wer (wieder) Lust hat, Samstag um 14:00 Uhr wieder an der Feuerwache Petersberg, egal bei welchem Wetter. 

wildcoyote, bist Du wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (8. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo, ist da noch jemand?  Wo sind die alle hin? Macht Ihr schon Euren Winterschlaf?
> 
> Also, wer (wieder) Lust hat, Samstag um 14:00 Uhr wieder an der Feuerwache Petersberg, egal bei welchem Wetter.
> 
> wildcoyote, bist Du wieder dabei?



freilich, habe sogar neue reifen aufgezogen


----------



## seven-secrets (9. Oktober 2009)

Winterreifen?


----------



## NoBseHz (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin (wieder) da, war 3 Tage im Krankenhaus nach ner Kieferhöhlenrevision, aber hey, wenn jetz alles verheilt is der Plan, dass ich danach top fit bin und auch nicht mehr anfällig =) und seit ~1,5Jahren mal wieder sauberes Blut hab! Dann kanns losgehen *hehehe*


----------



## wildcoyote (9. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Winterreifen?



sozusagen 

meine alten waren total abgelutscht, habe jetzt den geax saguaro draufgemacht, soll ganz gut sein


----------



## seven-secrets (9. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> sozusagen
> 
> meine alten waren total abgelutscht, habe jetzt den geax saguaro draufgemacht, soll ganz gut sein



Welche Breite, den 2.0er oder den 2.2er?


----------



## wildcoyote (9. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Welche Breite, den 2.0er oder den 2.2er?



den 2.2er...muss ja in den trails beliben, der 2.0er ist ja beihnahe "schmal"


----------



## wildcoyote (10. Oktober 2009)

dat war scheen drekkisch heude


----------



## seven-secrets (10. Oktober 2009)

ja, wunnebar schlammisch...


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Oktober 2009)

fehlt nur noch, dass es auch sonnig warm oben drüber is, dann sind es Idealbedingungen für mich  RICHTIG SCHLAMM wo sonst alle Probleme haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 69er (12. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch,

bin ab Donnerstag für eine Woche in der Nähe von Hofbieber. Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tourentipps? Besten Dank.


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Oktober 2009)

69er schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> bin ab Donnerstag für eine Woche in der Nähe von Hofbieber. Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tourentipps? Besten Dank.



Da kann ich Dir für Samstag schon mal unsere Ausfahrt empfehlen. 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. (Für's Navi: 36100 Petersberg, Landwehr) Trails, knackige Steigungen und Waldautobahn stehen laut unserem "Guide" auf dem Plan.


----------



## 69er (13. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir für Samstag schon mal unsere Ausfahrt empfehlen. 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. (Für's Navi: 36100 Petersberg, Landwehr) Trails, knackige Steigungen und Waldautobahn stehen laut unserem "Guide" auf dem Plan.


 
Besten Dank. Mal sehen ob das zeitlich klappt!

Ich habe auch noch diverse interessante Touren in der Region auf "GPS-Tour.info" gefunden, die ich vom Hotel aus abfahren kann.


----------



## ml IX (17. Oktober 2009)

Sodale und gude an alle hier.
Bin eben erst auf diesen thread gestoßen.
Da das ganze doch in meiner Nachbarschft (komme aus Steinau) liegt,
hab ich gedacht, dass es doch bestimmt den/die ein oder anderen gibt, für ne gemeinsamme Runde im CC-Bereich. 
Bin gerne offen und sacht einfach mal Bescheid

In diesem Sinne ein schönes WE hoffentlich mit nicht so viel Regen


----------



## seven-secrets (17. Oktober 2009)

ml IX schrieb:


> Sodale und gude an alle hier.
> ...meiner Nachbarschft (komme aus Steinau) liegt,
> hab...



Hallo ml IX,

dann verrate uns doch bitte noch, welches Steinau! Für heute 14:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg bist Du ja gerüstet, oder?

Übrigens: Herzlich willkommen in der "Sektion Rhön".


----------



## ml IX (17. Oktober 2009)

Steinau an der Straße.
Heute,
gerüstet ja, aber voller Zeitplan (leider).
Danke aber schon mal für das schnelle Angebot.
Das nächtse mal kommt bestimmt.
werd auf jeden Fall dann mal öfter hier rein schauen.
Euch viel Spaß dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (17. Oktober 2009)

bin nachm Dienst grad wach geworden....war so im Eimer dass überhaupt nix ging. Gehe höchstwahrscheinlich Montag ne Runde drehen, wer Lust hat einfach was reinschreiben


----------



## seven-secrets (17. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> bin nachm Dienst grad wach geworden....war so im Eimer dass überhaupt nix ging. Gehe höchstwahrscheinlich Montag ne Runde drehen, wer Lust hat einfach was reinschreiben



Du bist um Ausreden aber auch sowas von überhaupt nicht verlegen. 

Nee, Spass beiseite, das war wieder der gleiche Schlammassel wie letzten Samstag, also einfach herrlich versaut. Wir zählten 10, ein Newcomer und die AllWetterBiker vom letzten mal.

Montag wird bei mir nichts, aber wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, habe ich ab Mittwoch eine Woche Urlaub, da werden wir sicherlich was gemeinsam unternehmen können. Schau halt mal in Deinen Dienstplan und lass was lesen. Schönes WE an Alle


----------



## wildcoyote (17. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Du bist um Ausreden aber auch sowas von überhaupt nicht verlegen.
> 
> Nee, Spass beiseite, das war wieder der gleiche Schlammassel wie letzten Samstag, also einfach herrlich versaut. Wir zählten 10, ein Newcomer und die AllWetterBiker vom letzten mal.
> 
> Montag wird bei mir nichts, aber wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, habe ich ab Mittwoch eine Woche Urlaub, da werden wir sicherlich was gemeinsam unternehmen können. Schau halt mal in Deinen Dienstplan und lass was lesen. Schönes WE an Alle



och mennooo, ich mag auch die Wutz spielen...nächste woche habe ich zum gück keine dienste mehr, reichen ja 3 pro woche  der nachteil ist dass man erst gegen 16 uhr da rausällt, was vll bisschen zu spät zum fahren ist...es kommen ja noch paar tage ^_^


----------



## seven-secrets (18. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> ...dass man erst gegen 16 uhr da rausällt, was vll bisschen zu spät zum fahren ist...



Zu spät? Neeeee, Dienstags starten wir immer erst um 18:30 mit denn RR zum nightride, ähnlich beleuchtet wie wir ist dann nur noch der Coca-Cola-Laster.

Fürs nächtliche MTBiken habe ich seit gestern einen neue Freundin die mich begleitet. Tesla Lupine heißt sie und ist ein wirklich helles Köpfchen. Von vorne sieht sie blendend aus. 
Sie macht den nächtlichen Trail so hell, dass du die Wildsau noch lebend siehst, bevor du sie überfährst.


----------



## NoBseHz (18. Oktober 2009)

hey wie viel hast du für deine neue Freundin bezahlt?


----------



## seven-secrets (18. Oktober 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> hey wie viel hast du für deine neue Freundin bezahlt?



Da ich mit meinem Local Dealer gut befreundet bin, zahle ich den Listenpreis für die Tesla 5 von derzeit 340,00 Euronen und lade mich bei Abschluss des Kaufvertrages aber für mindesten drei Wochenenden zum Essen bei ihm ein. Nach dem dritten WE bricht er dann in  aus und ärgert sich, dass er mir nicht doch lieber einen Rabatt von 40 Prozent eingeräumt hat.


----------



## L0cke (18. Oktober 2009)

gibt aber ne sehr gute alternative zur tesla, kostet noch nicht mal 80 euro, könnt euch ja gerne mal bei gelegenheit mein neues baby anschaun


----------



## wildcoyote (18. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Zu spät? Neeeee, Dienstags starten wir immer erst um 18:30 mit denn RR zum nightride, ähnlich beleuchtet wie wir ist dann nur noch der Coca-Cola-Laster.



Hmm, mal schauen, vielleicht lege ich mir sowas auch zu, erst werde ich mich mit der Rolle begnügen. 

Wer Lust hat kann morgen gern mitkommen, hoffe das recht gute Wetter von heute hält sich noch paar Tage...


----------



## seven-secrets (19. Oktober 2009)

Dienstag, 20.10. um 18:30 Treffen vor dem Norma in Lehnerz. MTB, Lampen und gute Laune mitbringen.

Motto: je heller desto schön


----------



## wildcoyote (20. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Dienstag, 20.10. um 18:30 Treffen vor dem Norma in Lehnerz. MTB, Lampen und gute Laune mitbringen.
> 
> Motto: je heller desto schön



an für sich sehr gerne, habe leider noch keine ordentlich Stirnbeleuchtung...



			
				L0cke schrieb:
			
		

> gibt aber ne sehr gute alternative zur tesla, kostet noch nicht mal 80 euro, könnt euch ja gerne mal bei gelegenheit mein neues baby anschaun



das hört sich spannend an, gibts da weitere Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (20. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> an für sich sehr gerne, habe leider noch keine ordentlich Stirnbeleuchtung...



Bei Dirk findest Du von der Karma bis zur Tesla ind vielen Preis- und Leistungsklassen was für an die Stirn. Fahr halt heute mit ner Notfunzel  mit und entscheide hinterher. Mal sehen, ob sich überhaupt einige raus trauen.


----------



## wildcoyote (20. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Bei Dirk findest Du von der Karma bis zur Tesla ind vielen Preis- und Leistungsklassen was für an die Stirn. Fahr halt heute mit ner Notfunzel  mit und entscheide hinterher. Mal sehen, ob sich überhaupt einige raus trauen.



Ach, bin erst Heim, das Teil was ich habe ist nicht ernst zu nehmen, reicht nicht mal zum laufen...

Würd eher morgen gg 16 Uhr gehen (je nach dem wann ich rauskomme....)


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. Oktober 2009)

mahlzeit, ihr seid ja voll aktiv, war auch nicht faul; bin am WE mit dem RBX den Eselsweg gefahren, trotz Regen + Schlamm, ging eigentlich ganz gut, von wegen unfahrbar nasse Wurzeln etc. Einzig die hereinbrechende Dunkelheit hat zu neuen Wegen geführt. Weg kann man empfehlen ist ja aus unserer Gegend auch gut anzureisen & per Bahn kommt man auch irgendwie nach Hause. Viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## seven-secrets (21. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> Ach, bin erst Heim, das Teil was ich habe ist nicht ernst zu nehmen, reicht nicht mal zum laufen...



@ wildcoyote
Armin und ich hatten gestern so viele Lumen dabei, da hätten wir Dir welche borgen können und es wäre ohne  immer noch nicht auszuhalten gewesen. Nach dem Michelsrombacher Wald ging es an den Haune-Stausee, wo uns die Glühwürmchen Pötti, EisenFe, der Südschwede und ein vierter Biker mit noch mehr Lumen entgegen leuchteten. 







@ Speeketze-VW
Hallo VW,
bin den Eselweg letztes Jahr mit zwei Freunden gefahren. Es ist eine schöne, abwechslungsreiche Strecke, weit ab von der Zivilisation. Wir sind allerdings am Kloster Engelberg gestartet und hochwärts gefahren. Habt Ihr auch am Waldhaus Engländer Rast gemacht? Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es an der Strecke ja nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> @ Speeketze-VW
> Hallo VW,
> bin den Eselweg letztes Jahr mit *zwei *Freunden gefahren. Es ist eine schöne, abwechslungsreiche Strecke, weit ab von der Zivilisation. Wir sind allerdings am Kloster Engelberg gestartet und hochwärts gefahren. Habt Ihr auch am Waldhaus Engländer Rast gemacht? Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es an der Strecke ja nicht.





Bist n Schatz.....


----------



## seven-secrets (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi MIK,

ich packe im Moment meine Easton Havoc Disc ein und tausche sie gegen? Na was wohl?


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Oktober 2009)

Acros A-Hub54 // CX-Ray // FRM XMD 333 28L?? Also so würde ichs machen


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hi MIK,
> 
> ich packe im Moment meine Easton Havoc Disc ein und tausche sie gegen? Na was wohl?



LOL? Sind die schon wieder um oder was? Wenn ja, schick Rose direkt SKF Lager mit, damit die mal vernünftige Lager darein pressen...


----------



## seven-secrets (21. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL? Sind die schon wieder um oder was? Wenn ja, schick Rose direkt SKF Lager mit, damit die mal vernünftige Lager darein pressen...



Nee, neeeee, hier wird nix mehr gepresst. Die Dinger kommen mir nicht mehr ans Rad, da ist ja die billigste LX-Variante besser. Wieso soll ich mir die Mühe machen etwas zu verbessern, was der Hersteller versaut hat und das für 800,00 Euronen.
Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter, also einfach mal auf "Brautschau" gehen und mal bei Familie Mavic reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (21. Oktober 2009)

@ seven-secrets, hätte einen neuen lrs mit hope 2 pro , sapime cx ray, ztr olympic sowie alunippel abzugeben, bis auf nabe (4 monate gelaufen) komplett ungefahren, falls interesse kannst dich ja mal melden, bekommst sie für nen guten preis .


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter, also einfach mal auf "Brautschau" gehen und mal bei Familie Mavic reinschauen.



Kann Dich ja verstehen aber bei Mavic hasse dann andere Probleme. Da hab ich öfters schon von sich in die Nabe fressenden Freiläufe gehört... gehört, keine Ahnung welchen Wahrheitsgehalt das hat.

DT Swiss EX 1750 wäre noch ne leckere Alternative.. 8)


----------



## seven-secrets (21. Oktober 2009)

@L0cke
Ich hab' ja noch einen Monat Garantie und werde mich mit meinem Dealer über die Nachfolger einigen müssen. Wenn nicht lass ich sie reparieren und vertick sie dann. Dann kann ich mich auf dem Markt umsehen, so muss ich halt sehen, was er im Programm hat. Aber Du kannst mir Deine Preisvorstellung ja trotzdem mal per PN mitteilen.


----------



## Speeketze-VW (22. Oktober 2009)

@7S: wir sind von schlüchtern aus los, nach so 30km kommt ein Campingplatz (Wiesen)direkt an der hess.bay. Spessartgrenze, preise OK Bedienung sehr zuvorkommend(denkt immer daran wie ihr ausseht wenn die trails gatschig sind), Engländer ham wir erst an Tag 2 gesehen, und es sah noch recht geschlossen aus. Aber so ein Pferdehof (Labestation an der TransGermany) war dann später auch noch auf der Route und vorher ein Ausflugslokal i.d.Nähe von Weibersbrunn. Also 2 Wasserflaschen an den Rahmen & eine in den Rucksack, dann geht auch bei 30°C nix schief.(Trinkblase geht noch besser) Felgen/Naben ich hab ne 240s von DT mit DT Speichen auf ner 717er Mavic, hat schon sechs harte Jahre aufm Buckel, Speichen dank pro Lock superfest, die 8 hab ich mir wohl auf der Grazer WM Strecke geholt....ist net das aller leichteste, aber einfach Idiotensicher.


----------



## ml IX (22. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kann Dich ja verstehen aber bei Mavic hasse dann andere Probleme. Da hab ich öfters schon von sich in die Nabe fressenden Freiläufe gehört... gehört, keine Ahnung welchen Wahrheitsgehalt das hat.
> 
> DT Swiss EX 1750 wäre noch ne leckere Alternative.. 8)



Also mit Freilaufproblemen habe ich bis jetzt bei meinen nach keine Probs. Fahre die Crossmax XL und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Laufen wie am ersten Tag und das seit über 4 Jahren.


@ Speeketze-VW
Der Eselsweg ist schon ganz fein und schön, wenn man so etwas direkt vor der Haustür hat


----------



## seven-secrets (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

nicht vergessen: heute 14:00 Uhr Feuerwache Petersberg  und bringt alle Eure MTBs mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. Oktober 2009)

ml IX schrieb:


> Also mit Freilaufproblemen habe ich bis jetzt bei meinen nach keine Probs. Fahre die Crossmax XL und kann mich nicht beschweren.
> Laufen wie am ersten Tag und das seit über 4 Jahren.



Na joah, guck mal im Rose Bikes Thread, da hat ein User gestern seinen Uncle Jimbo bekommen und auf der ersten Tour hat erschon mit dem Freilauf Probleme gehabt. Da ist ein Klemmring aufgegangen und eine Speiche ist in den Freilauf gefallen. Sofort war die Kassette fest...


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Oktober 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> 240s von DT mit DT Speichen auf ner 717er Mavic
> 
> 
> die 8 hab ich mir wohl auf der Grazer WM Strecke geholt



Der Laufradsatz ist genauso einfach wie genial wie zB mit einer XT Nabe aufgebaut oder eben genau das mit 4.2d Felgen aufgebaut (was Ã¼brigens dem 1540ger entspricht, Ladenpreis vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzogen, selbst aufgebaut unter 400â¬). Aber Prolock Nippel sind bei vernÃ¼nftigem Laufradaufbau vÃ¶lliger Quatsch!!

Du warst bei der WM?

*Wichtig:* WeiÃ noch jemand wie viel Kohle er oder sie fÃ¼r Sparbrod gezahlt hat? Ich bekomme das Geld wohl wieder, aber ich weiÃ ned mehr wie viel wir bezahlen mussten.. also ganz normal Erwachsenenpreis und wenn es jemand noch weiÃ auch die NachmeldegebÃ¼hr... danke


----------



## mschuerli (24. Oktober 2009)

*Wichtig:* Weiß noch jemand wie viel Kohle er oder sie für Sparbrod gezahlt hat? Ich bekomme das Geld wohl wieder.

Wieso dass???


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Oktober 2009)

übern Verein freundlicher Weise und ich kann mich ums verrecken ned dran erinnern was ich gezahlt hab, weil ich ned selbst bezahlt hab sondern der Kollege..


----------



## Speeketze-VW (25. Oktober 2009)

pro Nase 10,-â¬ in Sparbrod ,Nachmeldegeb. kenn ich net ;o) ProLocNippel ist falsch, die haben mir bei Nubuc ein TrÃ¶fchen von dem Spechenfest(wie immer das auch heisen mÃ¶ge) reingemacht in Messingnippel, das ganze ordentlich fest vorgespannt.  WM in Graz hab ich als Radtourist in 2Tagen die original Strecke abgefahren, ist einfach der Kracher, ohne Ortskentnisse wÃ¤re ich verdurstet. Als Rennen bin ich die Small gefahren 35km 1300hm, da konnte ich den Falschgraben noch mitnehmen & war rechtzeitig im Ziel , als die Weltmeister kamen. War insges. sehr schÃ¶n dort.


----------



## seven-secrets (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

heute 18:30 am Norma in Lehnerz zum NightRide rollen. Teelichter nicht vergessen...


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Oktober 2009)

jut danke!


----------



## seven-secrets (28. Oktober 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> @7S: wir sind von schlüchtern aus los, nach so 30km kommt ein Campingplatz (Wiesen)direkt an der hess.bay. Spessartgrenze, preise OK...



Hallo Volker,

ich muss hier nochmal kurz drauf zurückkommen. Hattet Ihr 'nen Wohnwagen mit oder weshalb der Campingplatz?


----------



## nettel (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind vom 06.11. - 09.11 in der Rhön ( Bischofsheim)

hat jemand ein paaar schöne Touren ( gerne Singletrails ) vorzuschlagen

gruß nettel


----------



## ironman75 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi nettel,

ist ein GPS-Gerät vorhanden??

Gruß Ironman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (30. Oktober 2009)

hi du alter clevermountain, da da nicht so viele Labestellen, bzw. Brunnen auf der Strecke sind, ham wir halt da, halt gemacht, einfach so, etwas verfrüht, dafür umso heftiger(29 Weizenbier+Obstbrand)...Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh! 
Post sriptum: Gegessen ham wir auch was..


----------



## wildcoyote (30. Oktober 2009)

morgen 13.30?


----------



## seven-secrets (30. Oktober 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> morgen 13.30?



Klaro, ich denke mal, dass ich das schaffe. Bin im Moment noch 150 km von Deinem Heimatort entfernt, erst Tagung, dann Nächtung in Magdeburg. Suuupersonnig hier, schade dass ich das RR im Stall gelassen habe.


----------



## wildcoyote (30. Oktober 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Klaro, ich denke mal, dass ich das schaffe. Bin im Moment noch 150 km von Deinem Heimatort entfernt, erst Tagung, dann Nächtung in Magdeburg. Suuupersonnig hier, schade dass ich das RR im Stall gelassen habe.



na klar, machdeburch iss ja nur 300 km weg. willkommen zurück im reich des nebels, obwohl es morgen recht schön werden soll


----------



## seven-secrets (1. November 2009)

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen,

heute, 12:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden Ausfahrt bevor der Regen kommt.


----------



## seven-secrets (1. November 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> hi du alter clevermountain, da da nicht so viele Labestellen, bzw. Brunnen auf der Strecke sind, ham wir halt da, halt gemacht, einfach so, etwas verfrüht, dafür umso heftiger(29 Weizenbier+Obstbrand)...Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh!
> Post sriptum: Gegessen ham wir auch was..



Irgenwie bekommt da das Wort EXTREMSPORTLER eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## nettel (2. November 2009)

ironman75 schrieb:


> Hi nettel,
> 
> ist ein GPS-Gerät vorhanden??
> 
> Gruß Ironman



Ja, ich habe noch ein Navi fürs Rad

gruß nettel


----------



## KadR (3. November 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich werde in Zukunft hier auch meine Tinte versprühen. Spezielle Grüße an JPS, MIK, wildcoyote und alle die glauben, mich zu kennen.


----------



## L0cke (3. November 2009)

servus, na dann hau in die tasten 


p.s. bist du die frau/freundin von seven-secrets ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (3. November 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> servus, na dann hau in die tasten
> 
> 
> p.s. bist du die frau/freundin von seven-secrets ?



den aufschluß bietet die fahrradübersicht 

wilkommen im wilden haufen (der smiley sieht eher blind, und nicht cool aus)


----------



## seven-secrets (6. November 2009)

Hallo AllWetterBiker,

Samstag, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg und sollte das Wetter zum :kotz: sein, dann erst recht.


----------



## wildcoyote (6. November 2009)

ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mitkomme, eher nicht da ich Besuch habe...mal sehen wie lange die bleiben


----------



## seven-secrets (7. November 2009)

wildcoyote schrieb:


> ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mitkomme, eher nicht da ich Besuch habe...mal sehen wie lange die bleiben



Sorry, aber mit Besuch ist es wie mit Fisch...

Nein, so habe ich das nicht gemeint, es gibt auch netten Besuch, den Erbonkel, die Erbtante, die reiche Oma...


----------



## -MIK- (7. November 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit Besuch ist es wie mit Fisch...
> 
> Nein, so habe ich das nicht gemeint, es gibt auch netten Besuch, den Erbonkel, die Erbtante, die reiche Oma...


----------



## seven-secrets (7. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


>



Uuups, jetzt bin ich dem MIK auf die Pedale getreten. Du bist doch kein Besuch, du bist ein Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Uuups, jetzt bin ich dem MIK auf die Pedale getreten. Du bist doch kein Besuch, *du bist ein Event.*



Muuuaahahaha...


----------



## NoBseHz (8. November 2009)

ich komm ned hinterher ^^


----------



## wildcoyote (11. November 2009)

Grad im Radio gehört - Samstag sollens 15 grad mit Sonne werden


----------



## NoBseHz (11. November 2009)

du rettest mir grad den Abend


----------



## KadR (11. November 2009)

Dann denkt mal Alle schön an Samstag, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!


----------



## wildcoyote (11. November 2009)

KadR schrieb:


> Dann denkt mal Alle schön an Samstag, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!



oh, da müsste ich erst die beinchen rasieren


----------



## L0cke (11. November 2009)

KadR schrieb:


> Dann denkt mal Alle schön an Samstag, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!



und sonnenbrille


----------



## wildcoyote (14. November 2009)

auch wenns keine sonne gab war das sehr amtlich heute, morgen evtl nochmal


----------



## seven-secrets (14. November 2009)

Jo, war schon ganz gut. Hoffentlich macht das Wetter morgen mit.

Grobe Richtung: Ebersburg - Guckeisee - Wasserkuppe - Weiherberg - Hauenstein...

Bei weniger gutem Wetter hab ich ne tolle Strecke zu den Bubenbader Steinen - Milseburg... Ist zum größten Teil offroad

Lass uns morgen früh den singenden Draht nutzen...


----------



## soso79 (16. November 2009)

Salü,

waren welche von euch am Samstag aufm Himmeldunkberg unterwegs ? Sind uns 2 Leute entgegen gekommen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KadR (28. November 2009)

Es ist wieder soweit! Heute, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Letzten Samstag konnten wir 22 Biker/innen zählen, mal sehen was heute geht.


----------



## L0cke (28. November 2009)

KadR schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit! Heute, 13:30 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Letzten Samstag konnten wir 22 Biker/innen zählen, mal sehen was heute geht.



ach du scheiXe OO , amtliches grüpplein, was war denn euer durchschnittsspeed, hab angst das ich mitm freeridehardtail nicht mehr hinterherkomme .


----------



## KadR (28. November 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ach du scheiXe OO , amtliches grüpplein, was war denn euer durchschnittsspeed, hab angst das ich mitm freeridehardtail nicht mehr hinterherkomme .


 
Keine Angst, alles im GA1. 18er Schnitt, da kommt jeder mit.
Probiere es doch nächsten Samstag einfach mal aus.


----------



## L0cke (28. November 2009)

KadR schrieb:


> Keine Angst, alles im GA1. 18er Schnitt, da kommt jeder mit.
> Probiere es doch nächsten Samstag einfach mal aus.



ok, das dürft mehr als machbar sein, hab jetzt eher mit was ü25kmh gerechnet  , den schaff ich derzeit nicht, zu viel zu tun, evtl schaff ich es aber trotzdem mal mit euch zu fahren, danke für die einladung .


----------



## seven-secrets (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

heute, 05.12.09 um 13:30 Uhr wieder an der Feuerwache in Petersberg zum 3-stündigen Ausritt.

Morgen, 06.12. dann Nikolaus-CTF in Schlüchtern. http://www.wolfgang-lotz.de/tv-rad/Radtourenfahren/NikolausCTF/index.html Wir starten um 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## ml IX (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin,
werde heute leider wieder nicht mit am Start sein. 
Aber Morgen wollt ich auf jeden Fall auf die 46km (http://www.wolfgang-lotz.de/tv-rad/R...CTF/index.html) gehen.
Ist ja auch quasi  um die Ecke.
Wollt auch um 9.00 starten.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. bzw man trifft sich dort.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## ml IX (6. Dezember 2009)

Man war das ne geile Schlammschlacht heute.
Hat auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## seven-secrets (6. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, das war die geilste Ausfahrt diesen Herbst. Schlammsurfen bis zum Abwinken. Die Veranstalter haben sich für die Strecke und das passende Wetter ein dickes Lob verdient.

Also *DICKES LOB*


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (10. Dezember 2009)

hallo liebe biker gemeinde!

ich komme mal mit einer vll etwas ausgefallenen bitte zu euch. ich komme und wohne in dresden..meine freundin wohnt aber arbeits bedingt in fulda. gibt es den hier leute die auch direkt aus fulda kommen?

nun zum thema: der ein oder andere mag vll schmunzel, aber ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt es nachvollziehen. meine dame brauch ihr rad (merida) halt um von A nach B zu kommen. nur hat sie z.z. einen schleichenden platten. (ich hatte es schonmal geflickt).
wÃ¤re den einer von euch bereit eine hoch gerechnete halbe stunde zu investieren um ihr zu helfen? also ihr quasi ihren platten zu beheben? versteht mich nicht falsch. ich wÃ¼rde es auch selber machen aber wohne halt 400km entfernt und bin nicht all zu oft da.
flickzeug hat sie selber nicht. ihr sagt mir einfach was ihr haben mÃ¶chtet falls es den so ist.

(ps: klar kann sie auch in einen radladen gehen und sich einen neuen schlauch holen.
aber ich sehe das nicht ganz ein. kost auch wieder 5â¬ und 1-2x kann man schon flicken)
ach.... sie wohnt erst paar monate da, also sie kennt quasi noch niemanden dort. deshalb ist sie so etwas aufgeschmissen.

danke alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Alex,

das sollte kein Problem sein. Mit einem neuen Schlauch ist es ja sowieso nicht getan, denn wenn was im Mantel steckt, ist der auch gleich wieder hin. Ist sie mobil mit Ihrem Bike oder wird ein Vororteinsatz notwendig? Schick ne PN, damit Ihr nicht die Bude eingerannt wird.
Ach noch was, falls der Schlauch doch nicht zu retten ist: 26 oder 28 Zoll? Welches Ventil?


----------



## seven-secrets (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

nicht vergessen: heute 13:30 Uhr bei -15 Grad an der Feuwerwache in Petersberg.

Wer traut sich?


----------



## NoBseHz (19. Dezember 2009)

seid ihr Hacke, wir haben gestern Glühweinabend mit Lagerfeuer gemacht bei ebenfalls -15°C: Selbt das war schweine kalt! Die Rechnung hab ich jetz auch davon, wobei ich eh schon die ganze Woche wieder verschnupft bin. Halte die kalte Luft wohl überhaupt nicht aus, einmal in die Bronchen gleich Rotzerei... Naja, wenns läuft wie letztes Jahr bin ich wieder bis Februar nicht gesund und dann gehts dafür umso mehr ab!


Frohes Fest wünsch ich euch und lasst euch beherzen und beschenken!


----------



## wildcoyote (19. Dezember 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Rhön,
> 
> nicht vergessen: heute 13:30 Uhr bei -15 Grad an der Feuwerwache in Petersberg.
> 
> Wer traut sich?



Gott sei Dank muss ich heute arbeiten...muss ehrlich gestehen dass ich bei dem Wetter leiber boarden geh...den "richtig harten" viel Spaß


----------



## L0cke (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich war gestern abend (freitag) noch mitm bruder ne runde fahren bzw habe mit ihm das kontrolierte driften geübt, als wir heimkamen warens -19°C, wenn man richtig angezogen ist geht das


----------



## seven-secrets (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

nicht vergessen: Heilig Abend Morgen (das heißt doch so, oder?), also am 24.12. um 10:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache Petersberg Start zum Xmas-Ride. Plant mal 2 Stunden dafür ein, je nachdem wie "warm" es ist und dann gehts heim zum  auspacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcoyote (23. Dezember 2009)

Ho,

viel Spaß Euch morgen, muss arbeiten. Wäre allerdings ab dem 26. gern wieder dabei, zwischen den Jahren sowieso. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf 2-3h lockeres Fahren


----------



## seven-secrets (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rhön,

wer Lust hat, seine Weihnachtsgans auszuführen (oder das, was sie angerichtet hat), hat folgende Möglichkeiten:

Heute, wie jeden Samstag, um 13:30 an der Feuerwache und morgen schon um 11:00 Uhr am gleichen Ort.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## wildcoyote (26. Dezember 2009)

heute war bisher das beste wetter was wir dieses jahr hatten, einfach nur genial


----------



## seven-secrets (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Rhön,

Samstag, 13:30 Uhr wie immer an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Das Wetter wird gut, Sonnencreme einpacken!


----------



## freerider90 (17. Januar 2010)

Soo liebe Bikergemeinde....
wie man ja aus den Post´s entnehmen kann, sind die Touren und Endurobiker bereits glücklich versorgt^^ Aber was ist mit den Downhillern? Ich wohnen nun seit Juli 2009 in Großenlüder...Flieden kenne ich, Angersbach kenne ich, selbst die Florenbergtrails kenne ich.
Ich suche jedoch für das tägliche Training eine 'relativ' lange, aber auch anspruchsvolle Strecke. Wäre auch kein Problem mal ein paar km zu fahren. Oder gibt es auch möglichkeiten in FD und Umgebung mal einen geilen Trail zu bauen? Wobei die Sache mit dem bauen sich als schwierig gestalten wird....zum 1. Naturschützer in der Rhön und wenn die mal nicht da sind, dann sind es die Jäger die einem den Strich durch die Rechnung machen (Aber Gott sei dank nicht alle^^).
Also wenn ihr Ideen oder Anregungen habt und/oder bereits weitere strecken kennt, dann zögert bitte nicht mir mal bescheid zu geben.

VLG


----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2010)

also fulda direkt sind wir nicht, aber ein paar freerider/downhiller sind bei hünfeld richtung thüringen unterwegs, hab ich mal so gehört   , weiß nicht wie es bei dir aussieht mit der mobiltät, wir haben eine vereinsstrecke in bad hersfeld mit derzeit (noch)  ca 1,7km abfahrtslänge da bauen wir legal auch größere sachen


----------



## soso79 (17. Januar 2010)

@ L0cke, über eine pm mit der wegbeschreibung würd ich mich [email protected] freerider, was ist in flieden ?


----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2010)

@soso79 wegbeschreibung wohin?


----------



## betzmani (19. Januar 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> @ L0cke, über eine pm m
> it der wegbeschreibung würd ich mich [email protected] freerider, was ist in flieden ?



in flieden ist gar nix mehr...
förster hat alles abgerissen. 
wir sitzen hier ohne spot im schnee. zwar wurde uns von der gemeinde ein grundstück zugesagt, auf dem wir wenigstens ein paar dirts bauen könnten, aber durch die haftungsfrage ist die diskussion schnell wieder aufgelöst worden. mal sehen was dieses jahr geht.

mfg luki


----------



## L0cke (19. Januar 2010)

für alle rhöner, ein kurzes video von uns beim schneesurfen, an einer stelle wo am samstag nicht so viel von der (damals noch schönen) weißen pracht lag.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4374/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (19. Januar 2010)

mal was anders. wenn  mal einige leute beim wiegand in rasdorf (liftbetreiber) nachfragen würden, ob er denn nicht auf der wasserkuppe was fürs biken machen wolle, könnte es früchte tragen. er hat dort oben schon so viel gebastelt, da stört für den sommer eine freeridestrecke keinesfalls. und hochwärts gehts entweder mitm schlepplift oder dem weelie(oder so ähnlich) welcher im sommer sowieso läuft.

schreibt ihn an !!! schaden kanns net. 

er wollte jetzt sogar einen gipfel oder wipfelpfad bauen, also am basteln ist er interessiert und am geld verdienen denke ich noch mehr.


----------



## freerider90 (19. Januar 2010)

betzmani schrieb:


> in flieden ist gar nix mehr...
> förster hat alles abgerissen.
> wir sitzen hier ohne spot im schnee. zwar wurde uns von der gemeinde ein grundstück zugesagt, auf dem wir wenigstens ein paar dirts bauen könnten, aber durch die haftungsfrage ist die diskussion schnell wieder aufgelöst worden. mal sehen was dieses jahr geht.
> 
> mfg luki



das kann man so nicht sagen^^ Also als ich vor 3wochen noch oin Flieden wa, da konnte man noch fahren und ich hoffe, dass es auch noch so ist (zumindest am weinberg^^)

Nunja ich komme eigentlich auch aus Thüringen...und mit der mobilität sieht es gut aus...Opel Combo....
Für ne wegbeschreibung per PM nach Hersfeld würde ich mich auch freuen...ich bin fast am sterben....nur immer in Angersbach nen 300m Track...besser als gar nichts auf jeden Fall, aber zum Haupttraing nicht aussreichend.



soso79 schrieb:


> mal was anders. wenn  mal einige leute beim wiegand in rasdorf (liftbetreiber) nachfragen würden, ob er denn nicht auf der wasserkuppe was fürs biken machen wolle, könnte es früchte tragen. er hat dort oben schon so viel gebastelt, da stört für den sommer eine freeridestrecke keinesfalls. und hochwärts gehts entweder mitm schlepplift oder dem weelie(oder so ähnlich) welcher im sommer sowieso läuft.
> 
> schreibt ihn an !!! schaden kanns net.
> 
> er wollte jetzt sogar einen gipfel oder wipfelpfad bauen, also am basteln ist er interessiert und am geld verdienen denke ich noch mehr.



Naja und? Dann kommen wieder irgendwelche Naturschützer, die Meinen, dass der Downhillsport irgendwelche Pflanzen oder Vögel beeinträchtigt...
Es wird sicherlich darauf hinauslaufen...guck dir Feuerberg in der Rhön an, das beste Beispiel!!!! 
Ok...Fragen kostet nichts, aber wenn, dann müsste man mit ein paar Leuten dort auftreten...und nich 0-8-15 sondern mit schlagfesten Argumenten und alles Dokumentiert, Kostenbilanzen usw.....
Wenn sich Leute finden, wäre ich dabei....

Aber man kann sich ja auch einfach dafür einsetzten, dass Feuerberg wieder auf macht, ich denke gleiche Energie und gleiches Ergebnis


----------



## seven-secrets (19. Januar 2010)

freerider90 schrieb:


> Aber man kann sich ja auch einfach dafür einsetzten, dass Feuerberg wieder auf macht, ich denke gleiche Energie und gleiches Ergebnis



Feuerberg? Da ist die Luft wohl endgültig raus. Eher sehen wir Rennräder hochoffiziell auf der A7. Schade, ja , zumal die Skifahrer in 6 Wochen mehr Boden verdichten, als wir es im ganzen Jahr über zustande bringen könnten. Die Lobby fehlt uns halt...


----------



## freerider90 (19. Januar 2010)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Feuerberg? Da ist die Luft wohl endgültig raus. Eher sehen wir Rennräder hochoffiziell auf der A7. Schade, ja , zumal die Skifahrer in 6 Wochen mehr Boden verdichten, als wir es im ganzen Jahr über zustande bringen könnten. Die Lobby fehlt uns halt...



Naja stimmt eigentlich..... S-C-H-A-D-E 
Aber ok...also nach Alternativen suchen...ZB...Auf der Wasserkuppe bauen^^ Wer ist dabei


----------



## feirefizo (20. Januar 2010)

Wie viele Freeride-/DH-Freaks sind denn hier im Unter-Forum?

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal treffen / austauschen / planen oder so...

Jemand interessiert?


----------



## soso79 (20. Januar 2010)

moin, ja wäre klasse. werde heute oder morgen herrn menz mal darauf ansprechen, er ist dort prokurist und kann den vorschlag schon mal vorab in den raum werfen. 
zu feuerberg muss man sagen, dass dort eine  andere gemeinde für zuständig ist ! Gersfeld ist pleite, wurde ja auch nun schon öffentlich bekannt gegeben und die sind neuen ideen mit sicherheit offener als andere gemeinden...siehe harley-treffen, was macht ein motorradtreffen auf der wasserkuppe im biosphären reservat-kernzone!? dann noch weiteres. im sommer läuft sowieso die sommerrodelbahn und dieser weelie(oder wie auch immer der heisst), beim feuerberg hingegen ist oder war im sommer nie etwas gewesen !!!
bei diesem weelie steht sogar schon ein schild, das man räder mit hoch nehmen kann...


----------



## freerider90 (20. Januar 2010)

feirefizo schrieb:


> Wie viele Freeride-/DH-Freaks sind denn hier im Unter-Forum?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal treffen / austauschen / planen oder so...
> 
> Jemand interessiert?



also hier ist schonmal einer^^ Ja interesse besteht, müsste man sich einfach mal zentral irgendwo auf ein kaffee oder nen bier treffen^^
Bin auf jeden dabei


----------



## soso79 (20. Januar 2010)

Nr. 2 

wer sich auch mit einbringen würde ist Michael Krah vom Radsporthaus in Gersfeld.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Januar 2010)

warum brauchts jetzt unbedingt ne DH Strecke? Reichen euch so Sachen wie Kaskadenschlucht etwa nicht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (20. Januar 2010)

nee, warum sollte die kaskadenschlucht ausreichen, die fahr ich immer nur hoch oder bin zum saufen und grillen da 


wär doch mal was hier in der nähe wenigstens ne kleine dh stecke mit ordentlichen sprüngen ect zu haben und obwohl ich ja sehr gerne auch bergauf fahre, einen lift zu haben, der einen wieder hoch bringt.


----------



## feirefizo (20. Januar 2010)

Hihi, richtig gute Uphillexpertenfrage NoBseHz.

soso79: Sprichst du mit dem Michael Krah?

Dann gibt es doch noch den Tourenanbieter im Ulstertal, Kurt Mihm. Der hat bestimmt auch Interesse. Den könnte ich mal ansprechen, falls ihn hier niemand näher kennt?

Termin zum Treffen besser in der Woche oder am WE?

Wo? Tann, Hünfeld, Fulda...? Wasserkuppe?


----------



## L0cke (20. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch dabei, aber das kann sich ja feirefizo schon denken 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> warum brauchts jetzt unbedingt ne DH Strecke? Reichen euch so Sachen wie Kaskadenschlucht etwa nicht aus?



ist schon was anderes da, aber auf jeden fall geil, ich hoffe ich komm dieses jahr da hin, war letztes jahr nur mal langlaufskifahren dort, wenn man überhaupt von fahren reden kann stellenweiße


wenn ich aus dieser anstalt raus bin schreib ich nochmal wegen wiegand...


----------



## soso79 (20. Januar 2010)

der Michael Krah weiss schon bescheid. Er würde auch ein Wort beim "Fremdenverkehrsamt" in Gersfeld einlegen. Dort ist ein Herr Filke der Ansprechpartner. Falls Waku aus irgendeinem Grund gar nicht gehen sollte, gibt es als andere Variante noch das Zuckerfeld. Die sind denke mal auf jeden Fall bereit, da auch wieder viel für Boarder gebaut wurde...und nicht aus Schnee  Riesen "Table" aus Holz, viele Kicker und Rails aus Metall und Holz ect. 

Aber erster Anlaufpunkt sollte Wiegand sein, da dort auch ein gewisser finanzieller Background vorhanden ist.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Januar 2010)

joa Kaskadenschlucht kann man gut mit 80mm vorne und 0 hinten bewältigen, nur eine Stelle an so nem Baum, die ist mitlerweile zu ausgewaschen, früher gings auch da rum. Und natürlich würde ich eine DH Strecke auch begrüßen!!! Das nennt sich Ironie oder - in unserem Fall leider - schon Sarkasmus


----------



## feirefizo (20. Januar 2010)

@NoBseHz: Dank deines unermüdlichen Smileyeinsatzes hatte ich das auch so verstanden, mit der Ironie oder zumindest gehofft.

Kennt hier jemand die FROH e. V.-Crew?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider90 (21. Januar 2010)

soooooo.....ich würde sagen einfach mal wochenüber nach der arbeit irgendwo treffen, wenn ma fair sein wollen, sollten wir irgendeinen Treffpunkt nehmen, wo jeder es gleich weit hat^^ Leider kenne ich keinen, der oben genannten Personen, also würde ich rien Theoretisch da shconmal rausfallen, dh aber nicht, dass ich mich nicht kümmern werde  soweit so gut, die Idee steht, wir brauchen 'nur noch' alles umzusetzen xD


----------



## feirefizo (21. Januar 2010)

Salve!
Wer kann nächsten Mittwoch abends?

Und: Wo kommen wir her?

Ich Rasdorf.


----------



## soso79 (21. Januar 2010)

ich aus hettenhausen..also gersfeld 
mittwoch bin ich leider weg auf tagung...muss ja aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein. gut wäre es den michael krah mit bei zu nehmen... kann sich ja auch bei ihm treffen.

schlagt einfach was vor und wenn ich nicht kann, ist auch net schlimm...freue mich auf die ergebnisse


----------



## L0cke (21. Januar 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> Aber erster Anlaufpunkt sollte Wiegand sein, da dort auch ein gewisser finanzieller Background vorhanden ist.



ich hab früher bei wiegand ferienjop gemacht, und das thema mal kurz beim chef angesprochen, damals war aber das problem damit genug fläche zu bekommen, da reservat bzw die felder der bauern die das große geld wittern...wiegand hät nähmlich auch gerne seine pisten etwas größer, aber zeiten ändern sich, evtl haben wir ja mehr chancen in 2010 wo wieder mehr unternehmergeist gefragt ist



feirefizo schrieb:


> Salve!
> Wer kann nächsten Mittwoch abends?
> 
> Und: Wo kommen wir her?
> ...



zw. bad hersfeld und rasdorf  , bin dabei wär cool wenn du mich eine strecke evtl mitnehmen kannst, die andere radl ich dann heim.

neues vid aus der rhön/vor der rhön, seven der schneepart ist nun ein tick  länger drin , im ibc kann mans auch in hd schaun


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Januar 2010)

VDW verdächtiges Video, schöne Fahrtechnik und Skills! Hut/Helm ab.
N Kumpel von mir hat sich ne Helmkamera zugelegt, aber die Qualität ist natürlich *******. Ich hab mir daraufhin überlegt zwecks Sponsorgewinnung und weils einfach geil ist ein Video zu machen, hab auch schon 3-5 Trails im Kopf, die bei mir direkt vor der Haustür liegen, geile Lichtverhältnisse bieten und ansprechende Landschaft. Wenn du Bock und Zeit hast, kann ich dich dann als Kameramann gewinnen? Mal ein halbes Wochenende oder so? Es soll auch nicht ganz umsonst sein für dich  incl. wir treffen uns endlich mal persöhnlich. Ich melde mich, wenn du nix dagegen hast, sobald das Wetter passend ist und ich meine neuen Spielzeuge (bald ist es so weit) bekommen habe


----------



## soso79 (22. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,
so hab gerade mit Herrn Menz gesprochen. Er wird es Herrn Wiegand vortragen. Zur Zeit hat Wiegand nur Probleme mit der Öffentlichkeit der Naturschützer ect. wegen Bauprojekten. Da aber die Rodelbahn ja eh schon vorhanden ist und der Weelie ebenfalls im Sommer läuft ist es eine echte Überlegung wert. Die Länge beträgt ca. 850 Meter...für den Anfang doch OK !?

Ach ja, wenn Firma Wiegand noch von weiteren angesprochen wird, ist das natürlich von Vorteil ! Michael Krah wird Ihn auch nochmal direkt angehen, wie gesagt, man  könnte sich ja mal bei Ihm treffen, wenns euch nicht zu weit ist...


----------



## feirefizo (22. Januar 2010)

Ja, Gersfeld ist okay.


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> VDW verdächtiges Video, schöne Fahrtechnik und Skills! Hut/Helm ab.
> 
> merci, haben aber nicht genug leute auf dem "dieses video gefällt mir" button geklickt, ich glaub da wirds schwer mit nem vdw ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Januar 2010)

mein Fuhrpark wird am 5.2. erweitert, hoffentlich sehr geile Fotos von hoffentlich sehr geilen Kisten folgen dann natürlich =) ich freu mich schon drauf
Deswegen kann ich aber auch noch keinen Stoppy  den kannst du mir dann auch mal zeigen..


----------



## seven-secrets (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Rhön,

so, die Abteilung MA, XC und AM meldet sich auch wieder mal zu Wort.  Während die Kollegen von der DH-Fraktion noch nach geeigneten Strecken suchen (was sich in unserer Heimat wirklich schwierig gestalltet), haben wir in diesem Jahr schon die erste Tacho-Batterie leer gefahren. 

Morgen, 13:30 wieder an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Laut Wetterbericht soll sich die Sonne ja etwas zeigen, also Kette ölen und raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider90 (23. Januar 2010)

also wann und wo treffen wir uns nun Gersfeld am Mittwoch abend?


----------



## feirefizo (23. Januar 2010)

Ja, von mir aus Mittwochabend. Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Michael Krah gesprochen?

Allerdings wäre es schön schön, wenn soso79 auch am Start wäre. Von daher vielleicht doch an einem anderen Tag? Freitag? Schlimmstenfalls auch Donnerstag.

Ich rufe hier auch nochmal alle FR und DH Interessierten mit Wunsch nach eigener Strecke auf, sich anzuschließen.


----------



## soso79 (23. Januar 2010)

salü salü, 

ich bin erst wieder donnerstag spät abend daheim. also freitag würde super passen. so ab 17 uhr hab ich zeit. beim michael war ich heute, er ist sehr gerne dabei ! zu finden auch danz einfach in gersfeld...von fulda kommend gleich erste ampel/kreuzung, gebäude auf der linken seite...sieht man sofort. 

also, freu mich !


----------



## feirefizo (24. Januar 2010)

N'abend Freerider der Rhön,

können wir uns für Freitag auf 1900 Uhr einigen?


----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich klär das mit Ihm ab 
ansonsten wie siehts sa Vormittag...also so gegen 12 Uhr aus ?


----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich klär das mit Ihm ab
> ansonsten wie siehts sa Vormittag...also so gegen 12 Uhr aus ?




Weil dann könnte man zusammen mal hoch auf die Kuppe und sich die Rodelstrecke gleich mal ansehen ?


----------



## feirefizo (25. Januar 2010)

Vormittag wäre für mich kein Problem. Nur meine JUngs würden da lange Gesichter machen. Die sitzen da noch in der Schule oder Schaffen...

Also: wenn wir uns auf der WaKu treffen wollen, dann zumindest a bisserl später, da könnte ich zumindest einen jugendlichen Mitstreiter mitbringen.

Was ist eigentlich mit den andern Interessenten? Irgendwie waren da doch noch mehr, oder?


----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2010)

hey hey, ja...da waren mal mehr 

ich meine am Samstag vormittag, also so gegen 12 Uhr ? Beim Michael treffen und dann zusammen auf die Kuppe... ?


----------



## feirefizo (25. Januar 2010)

Samstag 1200 ist leider nicht möglich. Samstag gegen 1000 oder halt Freitag Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2010)

...ok, lass uns mal fr abend festhalten. ich sprech den michi morgen an und frag mal wie lange er am fr im laden ist und ob es ihm gegen 19 uhr passt.


----------



## freerider90 (25. Januar 2010)

ohhhhh ****.....
sry aber ich kann echt nur mittwoch....oder früher, weil das we fahr ich heim nach Meiningen,mal die Ellis besuchen und da fhr ich donnerstag nachmittag schon heme...
Entweder ohne mich und ihr müsst mir alle berichten^^ oder später/früher


----------



## L0cke (25. Januar 2010)

ich bin dabei, evtl bissel verschwitz vom snowboardfahren aber dabei 

@freerider90 du kommst aus meiningen? , kennst du den ecki? *gg*


----------



## cmon (25. Januar 2010)

hi,

hab da auch interesse dran, wäre ja quasi ausm nachbarsdorf . Fr 19:00Uhr wäre ok, allerdings kenne ich keinen von euch oder den genannten Personen, würde die sache aber auch gern unterstützen.  Zudem könnte ich dann vll noch ne runde boarden gehen am zuckerfeld.


----------



## freerider90 (26. Januar 2010)

@lOcke jo kla is n sau guter kumpel von mir^^ waren auch auf der gleichen Schule Warum?


----------



## soso79 (26. Januar 2010)

salü, hab vorhin dem michi geschrieben. bin grad weg auf tagung, denke er meldet sich auch noch morgen. ansonsten bis freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (28. Januar 2010)

so sasso79 gibt es schon ein paar neue infos ob es klappt usw, brauch da was für meine freitagsplanung  

p.s. ist jemand morgen auf der waku, zuckerfeld oder so?


----------



## soso79 (28. Januar 2010)

hey hey, 

also würd sagen wir folgen dem vorschlag 19 uhr im radladen in gersfeld !?


viele grüße


----------



## L0cke (28. Januar 2010)

also ich und feirefizo folgen deinem vorschlag sich um 19 uhr zu treffen



freerider90 schrieb:


> @lOcke jo kla is n sau guter kumpel von mir^^ waren auch auf der gleichen Schule Warum?



wollt mal fragen, kenn den auch


----------



## feirefizo (28. Januar 2010)

Okay, morgen 1900 in Gersfeld. L0cke, "wie was he" und ich sind am Start.

An die, die nicht kommen können: wir halten Euch hier auf dem Laufenden und beim nächsten Mal seid ihr dann hoffentlich dabei!


----------



## soso79 (29. Januar 2010)

ok, super ! bis nachher !


----------



## freerider90 (29. Januar 2010)

Freitagsbesprechungs-protokoll per pdf im Forum^^ oder einfach einen post


----------



## soso79 (29. Januar 2010)

wollt mich noch schnell bedanken für euer kommen ! hoffe ihr seid gut bzw. kommt grade gut heim !!
hab grade nochmal mit dem michi telefoniert, von ihm auch ein großes danke, eure anwesenheit und bereitschafft mitzuhelfen haben ihm noch einmal richtig bestätigt in der sache gas zu geben.


@freerider, ergebnis poste ich morgen oder gerne auch schon einer der anderen. denke aber das treffen war auf jeden fall hilfreich und bringt uns ein gutes stück weiter !


----------



## soso79 (29. Januar 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> wollt mich noch schnell bedanken für euer kommen ! hoffe ihr seid gut bzw. kommt grade gut heim !!
> hab grade nochmal mit dem michi telefoniert, von ihm auch ein großes danke, eure anwesenheit und bereitschafft mitzuhelfen haben ihm noch einmal richtig bestätigt in der sache gas zu geben.
> 
> 
> @freerider, ergebnis poste ich morgen oder gerne auch schon einer der anderen. denke aber das treffen war auf jeden fall hilfreich und bringt uns ein gutes stück weiter !



@L0cke, auf meine fotos sind die bikes von mir...nur der freerider fehlt halt noch aber ihr könnt mich mit sicherheit gut beraten


----------



## L0cke (30. Januar 2010)

so bin vor 5 min zur tür rein, sind also denke ich mal alle daheim heile angekommen  , hoffe das wir heute den grundstein für etwas gelegt haben das positiv verläuft  und an der sich auch die am und cc fahrer ein bischen erfreuen können 

da fällt mir grad dieses bild ein

(irgendwo in frankreich ~50km westlich von zweibrücken) 





soso ich guck gleich mal  und klar helfen wir dir gerne weiter deinen radstall aufzuwerten 

schlaft alle gut miteinander


----------



## feirefizo (30. Januar 2010)

hi ihr, 
ich fand den abend sehr vielversprechend. gute leute, die was bewegen wollen. und wenn nicht irgendwelche spielverderber davor sind, wird das was, mit dem bipa waku.

bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo L0cke and friends,

schön, dass Ihr auch an uns denkt. Natürlich drücken wir Euch die  und wenn Ihr noch etwas Unterstützung gebrauchen könnt, dann lasst es uns wissen.

So, nun noch für die Fraktionen MA, CX und AM: 13:30 Uhr wie immer an der Feuerwache in Petersberg. Tiefschneefahren ist angesagt, also lieber ein paar Muskeln mehr mitbringen...


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Januar 2010)

Auf der Wasserkuppe gehört so ziemlich alles m Schubi, ihr müsst denk ich mal den überzeugen, dass er da Kohle mit machen kann, dann steht dem nichts im Weg^^


----------



## soso79 (4. Februar 2010)

hi leuts,

sooo, nun nachdem ich auch wieder fit bin (tierischen suff mit anschließender erkältung) war ich heute wiedermal beim michi. er wird heute noch den herrn von der stadt (herr filke) ansprechen um ggf. unterstützung zu bekommen. sobald wir hier ein ergebnis haben steht ein weiteres vorsprechen bei wiegand an. an martin schon mal super vielen dank für die tolle erklärung und auflistung !!!!


----------



## freerider90 (4. Februar 2010)

so.....das der Verein hier nicht einschläft poste ich mal was^^ nächste woche mal biken gehn? (wenn der schnee ein bisschen weg ist )


----------



## L0cke (4. Februar 2010)

freerider90 schrieb:


> so.....das der Verein hier nicht einschläft poste ich mal was^^ nächste woche mal biken gehn? (wenn der schnee ein bisschen weg ist )




also noch kann der schnee bleiben bzw wieder besser werden, will nochmal baorden , und biken wird wenn nur etwas am we, weil in der woche komm ich erst heim wenns in kürze schon wieder dunkel wird...


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> wenns in kürze schon wieder dunkel wird...



Dunkel wird? Wir wissen nicht, was der freundliche Apotheker empfiehlt, wir empfehlen bei Dunkelheit LUPINE. LUPINE wirkt schnell und lindert den Lichtmangel in Sekunden.


----------



## gloovE (5. Februar 2010)

Hey ho! 

hab gehört das leute wegen einem bikepark auf der waku nachfragen wollen? koennt ihr mich mal aufklären. Fahr selber FR DH in der umgebung Fulda  mit einer truppe aus über 10 "verrückten". Das mit der Waku finde ich eine sehr gute idee! Währe toll wenn ihr mir mal ne kleine nachricht schreibt wie das geplant ist / was ihr unternommen habt. Würd mich tierisch interessieren . Danke schon mal im vorraus! Wir haben auch ein paar strecken in wartenberg bei angersbach, so als kleiner tipp  lg gloovE


----------



## freerider90 (5. Februar 2010)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Dunkel wird? Wir wissen nicht, was der freundliche Apotheker empfiehlt, wir empfehlen bei Dunkelheit LUPINE. LUPINE wirkt schnell und lindert den Lichtmangel in Sekunden.



 klasse Empfehlung


----------



## feirefizo (5. Februar 2010)

Salve gloovE,
ich bin nicht die treibende Kraft in dieser Sache, sozusagen randständig involviert. So kriegst Du jetzt Auskunft ohne Gewähr:
Es gibt ein paar Jungs aus Gersfeld und Umgebung, die die Idee verfolgen, auf der Wasserkuppe einen Bikepark auf die Beine zu stellen.
So wie es aussieht ist MK, der Mann mit dem Bikeladen, derjenige bei dem die Fäden zusammenlaufen. 
Entscheidungsträger und Liftbetreiber sollen für die Idee gewonnen werden. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass vor einigen Jahren schon einmal Anlauf genommen wurden und die Bemühungen im Sande verlaufen sind.
Die "IG Bikepark WaKu" setzt nun darauf, dass die Zeit reif ist (höhere Akzeptanz, aussterbender Tourismus in der Rhön, WaKu ist eh mittlerweile mehr oder weniger ein Freizeitpark...).
Ich nehme an, dass man hier über die Entwicklung am Laufenden gehalten wird und die regionale Szene irgendwann auch Mal präsent sein muss um zu zeigen, dass Bedarf besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmon (5. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> also noch kann der schnee bleiben bzw wieder besser werden, will nochmal baorden , und biken wird wenn nur etwas am we, weil in der woche komm ich erst heim wenns in kürze schon wieder dunkel wird...


 

seh ich auch so, kann ruhig noch einen monat so bleiben, steh momentan so gut wie jeden tag aufm brett... wo fährste denn? ich bin meistens am zuckerfeld unterwegs, am wochenende auch mal am arnsberg oder feuerberg


----------



## soso79 (5. Februar 2010)

@feirefizo, jap hast es ja gut erklärt. denke es wäre für alle ne super sache wenn wir hier sowas hätten...
michi hat gestern und heute versucht den herrn von der stadt zu kontaktieren. ist erst wieder ab montag zu erreichen. sobald es dort was zu berichten gibt, schreib ich es hier rein. und wenn dieser schritt positiv verläuft, wird erneut an den liftbetreiber heran getreten. 
notfallplan falls waku nicht klappt. wäre das zuckerfeld. ist den boardern und skifahren mit sicherheit ein begriff.


----------



## freerider90 (6. Februar 2010)

> notfallplan falls waku nicht klappt. wäre das zuckerfeld. ist den boardern und skifahren mit sicherheit ein begriff.



Bin leider keine Boarder....daher bitte eine genauere Erläuterung


----------



## cmon (6. Februar 2010)

zuckerfeld ist eine skipiste bei gersfeld richtung wasserkuppe, da gibts flutlicht einen schlepplift und ne ganze menge zeug für snowboarder. rampen, kicker und rails usw. ist zwar nicht der längste hügel, aber trotzdem schön zu fahren und die liftpreise sind sehr fair. vorallem wäre das flutlicht auch für biker interessant. Traumhaft wäre eine Abfahrt von der Wasserkuppe bis nach Gersfeld runter, das wäre schön lang...


----------



## soso79 (12. Februar 2010)

also, nächste woche donnerstag ist gesprächstermin mit dem herrn von der stadt. ergebnis teile ich dann mit.

viele grüße und nice weekend


----------



## feirefizo (12. Februar 2010)

toitoitoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (12. Februar 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> also, nächste woche donnerstag ist gesprächstermin mit dem herrn von der stadt.



Da drück ich Euch aber mal kräftig die Daumen. Wenn Euch das wirklich gelingen sollte, habt Ihr nicht nur meine Hochachtung verdient, sondern in spendiere den Pionieren auch noch 30 l Kreuzberg-  zur ersten Abfahrt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

LOL, aber die 30L gibts erst unten oder....?


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, aber die 30L gibts erst unten oder....?



Quatsch, das würde ja voraussetzen, dass einer unten ankommt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Oih, wenn das nicht klappt, dann ist die Strecke echt gut.... *ggg*


----------



## freerider90 (15. Februar 2010)

bei der richtigen Plaung von der Strecke sollte es gelingen, dass nur noch 50% unten ankommen^^ (Der Rest macht Pause und trinkt das Bier )

Gibt es wieder mal was neues?


----------



## soso79 (15. Februar 2010)

nee, von meiner seite aus nix...wollen ja mal sehen in wie fern die stadt gersfeld sich am donnerstag dazu äussert.

lg


----------



## soso79 (18. Februar 2010)

soo, fängt schonmal toll an   der gute herr filke hat dem michi heute sehr kurzfristig den termin abgesagt und auf nächste woche verschoben. ich hab auch erst davon erfahren, als ich vor der tür stand!

also bis nächste woche...wiegand werd ich zwischenzeitlich noch mal anrufen und fragen was bzw. ob er sich gedanken gemacht hat.

lg


----------



## freerider90 (19. Februar 2010)

@soso79 oh man, wenn du hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid^^ für so einen guten zweck nehm ich mir gerne Zeit


----------



## soso79 (20. Februar 2010)

hey freerider, vielen dank ! mal sehen wie es nächste woche kommt. ich werde auf 2. weg auf jeden fall schon mal dem herrn menz von wiegand ne mail schicken. feirefizo hat mal dem michi alles schön zusammengefasst was es für ne strecke braucht sowie weitere fakten über die vorteile einer strecke hier im raum. 

mal sehen wie ihre reaktionen sind...

haut rein und heut scheint die sonne, also


----------



## soso79 (22. Februar 2010)

huhu, so gerade mit herrn menz telefoniert und ihm ein paar sachen gemailt. damit wird er jetzt zum cheffe spazieren. ende der woche ist dann auch noch termin mit dem herrn filke. nur muss michi da alleine hin, weil ich im ruhrgebiet unterwegs bin. 
wenns was zu erzählen gibt, schreib ich es rein.

ach ja, vom radsportverein petersberg hab sich wohl auch jemand beim hernn menz gemeldet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (25. Februar 2010)

hi, kurze info, hab grad wenig zeit 

-strecke abtsroda war früher schon mal angedacht, bürgermeister poppenhausen hatte was dagegen
-herr wiegand ist der ganzen sache positiv gegenüber eingestellt. wenn er keine steine in den weg gelegt bekommt, sollte es kein problem sein und klappen.
-nun erstmal gersfeld überzeugen...


bis denne


----------



## cmon (25. Februar 2010)

wir sollten uns vll schonmal überlegen, was evtl als gegenargumente kommen kann, um darauf schon vorbereitet zu sein... dann kann man gleich durch gute vorbereitung und agurmente kritikern keine angriffsfläche bieten.


----------



## racejo (25. Februar 2010)

Das erste Gegenargument wird wohl der Naturschutz sein, der in der Rhön doch so groß geschrieben wird. 
Gegenargument hierzu ist für mMn, dass man es so schafft, die Mountainbiker zentralisiert auf einem Berg zu haben, womit die Befahrung der restlichen Rhön weniger wird.
Die Wasserkuppe ist ja jetzt schon ein großer Freizeitpark, was für den Rest der Rhön eher nicht zu trifft.

Wieso hatte sich denn der Poppenhausener Bürgermeister quer gestellt?


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Allerdings ist die Wasserkuppe bereits ein Vergnügungspark geworden. MMn ist dieses Argument eher schwach, aber wer schonmal auf der WaKu biken war hat bestimmt die Schilder gesehen "bitte Hunde anleinen, Naturschutz" oder die Bitte um Ruhe im Wald, wegen Lärmbelästigung der Tiere. Das ist schon etwas hirnrissig, wenn jedes Wochenende Harleys da hoch tuckern und dauernd geflogen wird ^^ 

Man muss einfach mal nahelegen, dass Mountainbiker (ebenso wie die Piloten an der WaKu) Naturfreunde sind und darauf bedacht sind, alles sauber zu halten. Der Schaden durch MTBs im Wald ist noch geringer als der durch Skifahrer im Winter auf den Wiesen. Diesen kann man ja im Sommer sehen - richtig, man sieht nichts davon!


----------



## racejo (25. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Wasserkuppe bereits ein Vergnügungspark geworden. MMn ist dieses Argument eher schwach, aber wer schonmal auf der WaKu biken war hat bestimmt die Schilder gesehen "bitte Hunde anleinen, Naturschutz" oder die Bitte um Ruhe im Wald, wegen Lärmbelästigung der Tiere. Das ist schon etwas hirnrissig, wenn jedes Wochenende Harleys da hoch tuckern und dauernd geflogen wird ^^
> 
> Man muss einfach mal nahelegen, dass Mountainbiker (ebenso wie die Piloten an der WaKu) Naturfreunde sind und darauf bedacht sind, alles sauber zu halten. Der Schaden durch MTBs im Wald ist noch geringer als der durch Skifahrer im Winter auf den Wiesen. Diesen kann man ja im Sommer sehen - richtig, man sieht nichts davon!



Ist ja auch richtig, dass man diese Schilder aufstellt. Mountainbiken wird dann ja auch nur auf den dafür vorgesehenen Trails stattfinden und nicht irgendwo im Unterholz.

Man könnte sich ja auch überlegen, ob man bei den Liftkarten eine "Umweltsteuer" berechnet, das sieht in der Öffentlichkeit gut aus und bringt Geld in die Kassen der Naturschützer. Man sollte die Naturschützer wirklich nicht als Gegner sehen, sondern mit ihnen möglichst gut kooperieren. 
Von einem Bikepark in der Rhön sollte jeder profitieren können, der Tourismus, der Naturschutz und natürlich auch wir.


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Natürlich soll man die Umweltschützer nicht als Gegner sehen!! 
Und die Schilder stehen da auch zurecht, nur machen wir Mountainbiker nun wirklich fast keinen Lärm.. Harleys und Flugzeuge hingegen schon ^^ 

Ihr/wir finden da schon eine geile Argumentation, wie viele andere haben es auch schon geschafft


----------



## seven-secrets (25. Februar 2010)

Stellt Euch mal den Schaden in der heimisschen Wirtschaft vor, wenn man die Wasserkuppe jeweils bis zu den nächsten Ortschaften für alles Verbrennungsmotor-Betriebene an einem kompletten Wochenende sperren würde!
Autofahrer? Zu Fuß doch nicht!
Motorradfahrer? Mit den Klamotten laufen ist wie ein Saunagang!
Segelflieger? Die Zeit der Gummizugstarts ist vorbei!
Gleitschirmflieger? Die kommen auch nicht zu Fuß!
Wanderer? Nur die mit genügend Kondition, um auch wirklich zu Fuß hochzukommen.
Mountainbiker? Klar, es muss ja jemand die Bratwürstchen verdrücken!
Rennradler? Klar, endlich mal freie Zufahrtsstraßen und nicht für ein Weizenbier anstehen müssen!

Ich brauche Euch nicht zu erklären, dass wir eine der umweltfreundlichsten Fortbewegungsmethoden nutzen, dass wir keinen außergewöhnlichen Lärm verursachen, dass wir, verglichen mit allen anderen Sportarten auf der WaKu einen verschwindent kleinen Bedarf an Platz haben, dass unser Sport längst bei Olympia Einzug genommen hat...
Gemeinsam schreiben wir mehrer Seiten mit Argumenten voll.

ABER WIR HABEN HIER KEINE LOBBY​
All denen, die sich hier engagieren wünsche ich Durchhaltevermögen, ausreichend Rhöner Charme bei der Argumentation und lasst den bevorstehenden Frust ruhig an Euren Bikes aus, ABER nur bergauf...

Grüße aus dem Biosphärenreservat


----------



## cmon (25. Februar 2010)

die "umweltsteuer" auf liftkarten könnte wirklich gut sein, wenn man den liftbetreiber ins boot bekommt. z.b. 50ct pro liftkarte für den erhalt des biosphärenreservats... kann aber auch als ablasshandel missverstanden werden... wäre eine vorreiterposition und es dürfte auch gut geld zusammenkommen. ich denk mal, viele leute haben angst davor, dass mit großen maschinen der wald umgepflügt wird, dass der biker an sich nur schmale pfade braucht und keine skipisten, verstehen viele wahrscheinlich nicht. zudem müsste man vll mal bei anderen parks anfragen, wie das dort mit dem naturschutz gehandelt wird oder wie die umweltbelastung dort aussieht. aber wahrscheinlich wird eh wieder irgendeine unbekannte tierart entdeckt, die dann angst vor bikes hat


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

well spoken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (25. Februar 2010)

hört mir auf mit umweltsteuer. mtb inklusive dh und fr ist so umweltverträglich wie kaum eine andere sportart. 
es gibt keinen grund umweltschützern bittstellend zu begegnen. man muss sich einigen, logo. nur: wir haben auch unser anrecht auf artgerechte bewegung in "freier natur" und damit täten wir auf der waku niemandem weh.
und was die lobby angeht, bin ich nicht so pessimistisch. man muss halt dran arbeiten.


----------



## cmon (25. Februar 2010)

feirefizo schrieb:


> hört mir auf mit umweltsteuer. mtb inklusive dh und fr ist so umweltverträglich wie kaum eine andere sportart.
> es gibt keinen grund umweltschützern bittstellend zu begegnen. man muss sich einigen, logo. nur: wir haben auch unser anrecht auf artgerechte bewegung in "freier natur" und damit täten wir auf der waku niemandem weh.
> und was die lobby angeht, bin ich nicht so pessimistisch. man muss halt dran arbeiten.



mein ja nur, heutzutage retteste doch auch mit nem kasten bier den regenwald, baust brunnen mit mineralwasser oder bringst kindern das lesen bei... ich glaub eher, das bei der stadt gersfeld der gedanke ans geld siegen wird... und man könnte was fürs image tun... wollen doch heut alle ganz vorne mitmischen bei den ökotrends... steuer wäre also der falsche begriff... spende triffts eher. man könnte auch mit arbeitsplätzen argumentieren... oder damit, dass der tourismus noch mehr gefördert wird. sprich übernachtungsgäste. alles in allem brauchts keine lobby, aber es würde helfen und ich denke mit dem radhändler in gersfeld hat man da schonmal jemanden vor ort. zudem muss ja nichts neu gebaut werden, lifte sind vorhanden, und die abfahrten können mit genügend helfern auch komplett per hand gebaut werden. ich erwarte auch gar kein winterberg, sondern erstmal einen kleinen bikepark mit 2-3 abfahrten ner dirtline und nen weng shores... der rest kann dann mit der zeit erweitert werden. auch rennveranstaltungen müssen nicht sein, sollte sowas gefordert werden. but we will see...


----------



## seven-secrets (25. Februar 2010)

cmon schrieb:


> mein ja nur, heutzutage retteste doch auch mit nem kasten bier den regenwald...



Deine Argumentationen gefallen mir. Ich seh das ja auch nicht nur schwarz, aber rosig halt auch nicht. Wichtig ist aber,  dass die Kräfte gebündelt werden und nicht, wie bei einigen Beiträgen im Ansatz leider schon erkennbar, Konfrontationen entstehen.

Die Väter dieser Idee scheinen mir durchaus auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.


----------



## feirefizo (25. Februar 2010)

wo denn konfrontationen?
ich plädiere lediglich dafür, mit dem angenmessenen selbstvertrauen an die planung und in gespräche zu gehen.
vermutlich kommt früher oder später der punkt, an dem man kompromisse/eingeständnisse machen muss.
so wie ich die ig bikepark waku bis jetzt erlebt habe, ist das große konensbereitschaft.


----------



## cmon (25. Februar 2010)

konfrontationen sehe ich auch keine, ich gebe feirefizo recht, selbstvertrauen sollte schon vorhanden sein und unsere standpunkte ganz klar vertreten werden. dennoch ist es denke ich ratsam, bereits auf mögliche gegenargumente vorbereitet zu sein um diese schnell zu entkräften und den leuten zu zeigen, dass wir auch an die umwelt gedacht haben. man müsste bereits vorweg den umweltschützern die butter vom körnerbrot nehmen. nicht das mich jemand falsch versteht, die umwelt liegt mir sehr am herzen, versuch auch so oft wie möglich meinen beitrag zum schutz zu leisten, aber man kanns auch übertreiben. schauen wir doch mal wie sich das entwickelt. ich finds spannend zu sehen wie aus einer idee vll. was wird.


----------



## seven-secrets (25. Februar 2010)

@feirefizo Ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten.

Lassen wir es auf uns zukommen. Ich halte mich erst mal aus der Konversation raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (25. Februar 2010)

ich bin erst mal hoffnungsfroh. 
die rahmenbedingungen sind nicht schlecht und so wie ich das sehe, stehen hier einige gute leute bereit, die sache zu unterstützen und mobil zu machen für das projekt.

@seven secrets: ich habe mich nicht auf den schlips getreten gefühlt. eher hatte ich das gefühl, mich misverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben. deine beiträge sind, was mich angeht, hier gern gesehen. und natürlich hast du recht, was deine einschätzung angeht. ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das häßlichen gegenwind gibt.


----------



## cmon (25. Februar 2010)

seh ich auch so


----------



## freerider90 (1. März 2010)

Hey,

habe jetzt mal ein paar wochen frei und wollte morgen mal nach Hersfeld auf die Strecke, weiß aber immer noch nicht wo sie ist, kann mir jem mit ner beschriebung weiter helfen? wäre wichtig^^ Danke.

LG


----------



## L0cke (1. März 2010)

ab wann hast du denn frei, und wer fahren will braucht erlaubnis und muss mitbauen  (schaufelpatenschaft) , kannst auch dein zwischenlager bei mir in der wg einrichten  Trails gibts, müssen jedoch noch großtenteils nach dem winterschlaf gecheckt werden, bin dazu noch nicht gekommen....


----------



## L0cke (1. März 2010)

komischer doppelpost -.-


----------



## gloovE (2. März 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Drück euch ganz doll die Daumen, dass es klappt mit der waku! 

Hätte da mal eine kleine idee.
Da die Session wieder anfängt und man mal wieder was anderes sehen will, währe es doch mal interessant zu wissen, wo es im umkreis von Fulda "secret spots" gibt. Mich interessieren Freeride, Downhill, Northshore und flowige Singeltrails. Wenn ihr solche Stecken im umkreis von ca. 40Km kennt, dann schreibt mich doch bitte mal an, Was es ist, Wo es ist und mit einer kleinen Wegbeschreibung. Währe echt nett! 

lg gloovE


----------



## seven-secrets (2. März 2010)

Hallo gloovE,

ich weiß nicht, wie es im Moment am Florenberg ausschaut, aber ein Ausritt dahin sorgt für Klarheit.

Letzten Herbst sah es noch so aus: Florenbergtrail

Nimm halt mal nen Hammer und ein ein paar Nägel mit.


----------



## seven-secrets (2. März 2010)

Ein paar Fotos hab' ich noch.


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2010)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos hab' ich noch.



Setz den Kaffee auf Papabär, ich komm vorbei.  Jetzt muss ich echt mit drei Rädern bei Dir anreisen... Man man man aber zum Glück hast ja nen Bikständer im Vorhof.


----------



## freerider90 (3. März 2010)

@L0cke hmmmm nunja das sollte kein Problem mit der schaufelpatenschaft darstellen, bin bei sowas immer dabei^^ Nunja, wir (also ein paar rider aus Fulda und umgebund) wollten am 17.03 mal vorbei kommen...mit nem guten Fotomann...sie Bilder in meiner Gallerie  würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dann auch mal vorbei kommt, damit man sich mal kennenlernt und das biken geil wird....dabei?

@gloovE dann komm auch mal in Angersbach vorbei^^ (Bilder in Galerie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (3. März 2010)

Ja danke Florenberg und angersbach kenn ich schon

kennt noch wer was?

lg gloovE


----------



## soso79 (3. März 2010)

glaube sonst ist nimmer viel...
heute herrn filke stadt gersfeld angeschrieben wegen waku, sobald irgendeine antwort teile ich es euch mit. 
wiegand hat ja im grunde nix dagegen, nur sorge das naturschutz ect. alles im keine erstickt....mal sehen was so kommt.


----------



## L0cke (3. März 2010)

freerider90 schrieb:


> @L0cke hmmmm nunja das sollte kein Problem mit der schaufelpatenschaft darstellen, bin bei sowas immer dabei^^ Nunja, wir (also ein paar rider aus Fulda und umgebund) wollten am 17.03 mal vorbei kommen...mit nem guten Fotomann...sie Bilder in meiner Gallerie  würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dann auch mal vorbei kommt, damit man sich mal kennenlernt und das biken geil wird....dabei?
> )



Ich werd das morgen mit den anderen vereinsmitgliedern bequatschen wie das wenn ablaufen soll, wann wollt ihr uhrzeitmäßig ca anrücken und mit wie vielen ?

Ecki macht aber nicht die fotos oder?


----------



## freerider90 (3. März 2010)

also ich denke 6 Leute maximal....3 auf jeden Fall^^ Dann besprecht mal und gebt bescheid....bin die nächste Woche erstmal in München und umgebung unterwegs....
Ride ON


----------



## L0cke (3. März 2010)

freerider90 schrieb:


> also ich denke 6 Leute maximal....3 auf jeden Fall^^ Dann besprecht mal und gebt bescheid....bin die nächste Woche erstmal in München und umgebung unterwegs....
> Ride ON



okay, sag mal an wann ihr ca am track sein wollt, das muss ja bei uns im verein ja nen paar infos haben...und münchen brauchst da noch nen guids oder so, kenn da nen paar biker *g*


----------



## freerider90 (4. März 2010)

münchen und Umgebung hab ich auch ein paar Leutz...naja Uhrzeit....hmmmm also ich könnte mit nem Kollegen, der gerade Semesterferien hat schon vormittags kommen.....die anderen denk ich mal so nachmittag 16uhr...Arbeit, Schule usw. Wäre das OK? Falls ja, kannst du mir ja mal ne Wegbeschreibung per PM zukommen lassen^^


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2010)

ok, danke für die Infos, ich werds den anderen Mitgliedern mitteilen, alleine darf ich da nichts entscheiden bzw regeln


----------



## freerider90 (4. März 2010)

alles kla^^ so machen wir das


----------



## ml IX (5. März 2010)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo gloovE,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, wie es im Moment am Florenberg ausschaut, aber ein Ausritt dahin sorgt für Klarheit.
> 
> ...



Ihr scheint ja echt ne lockere Rund zu sein.
Hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr mal, dass ich mich euch auf eine Runde anschießen kann. 
Kam ja leider immer was dazwischen letztes Jahr.

@all
Drück euch die Daumen, bei der Bikeparkaktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (5. März 2010)

freerider90 schrieb:


> alles kla^^ so machen wir das



so, es darf gebikt und auch Fotos geschossen werden  , Rest per PM.


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2010)

ein Trail der Rhön..., kann man auch mitm CC-Bike befahren ohne abzusteigen fahren, Freerider ist keine Pflicht 


und zwei Fotos von diesem Track:


----------



## CC-m-Biker (7. März 2010)

Coole sache, wo ist denn die Strecke? Ich hätt jetzt am Haselstein oder so vermutet. Vlt. schau ich mir das im Sommer mal an wenn ich Zeit hab und weiß wo das ist.


----------



## L0cke (7. März 2010)

CC-m-Biker schrieb:


> Coole sache, wo ist denn die Strecke? Ich hätt jetzt am Haselstein oder so vermutet. Vlt. schau ich mir das im Sommer mal an wenn ich Zeit hab und weiß wo das ist.



ne ist wo anders, zwischen Vacha und P-thal, ich glaube du meinst bei Haselstein den Trail beim See oder?


----------



## NoBseHz (7. März 2010)

Hübsches Video!! 

Wenn man nicht der super überflieger und gleichzeitig Trialheld ist gibt es glaube ich bei uns keine Sachen, die man "nur" mit einem Freerider oder ähnlichem fahren kann. Ich hab noch nix gesehen was fahrbar aber nicht mit nem Hardtail. Für 2010 werde ich auch weiterhin hiermit alles bestreiten, die anderen neuen Spielsachen sind schon im Karton und gehen zurück an den Hersteller. 

http://de.sevenload.com/im/S2jKQwm/original/tn

(Kopierts euch, will hier nicht den Rahmen sprengen und es einbetten!!)


----------



## L0cke (7. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Hübsches Video!!
> 
> Wenn man nicht der super überflieger und gleichzeitig Trialheld ist gibt es glaube ich bei uns keine Sachen, die man "nur" mit einem Freerider oder ähnlichem fahren kann. Ich hab noch nix gesehen was fahrbar aber nicht mit nem Hardtail. Für 2010 werde ich auch weiterhin hiermit alles bestreiten



naja, Portes du Soleil kannste auch mitm CC befahren, da waren auch einige unterwegs, wenn man will geht vieles 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> die anderen neuen Spielsachen sind schon im Karton und gehen zurück an den Hersteller.
> 
> http://de.sevenload.com/im/S2jKQwm/original/tn
> 
> (Kopierts euch, will hier nicht den Rahmen sprengen und es einbetten!!)



wieso das OO , nun kannst du wenigstens sagen was es war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (7. März 2010)

Hab halt meine Digicam noch nicht wieder zurückgeholt, da hab ich die Dinger schon wieder zurückgeschickt und mein Vertrag aufgelöst. Noch is der Prozess nich abgeschlossen, aber meine Cam is immernoch verliehen und ich kann jetz auch keine Fotos mehr machen 

Edit: Es gibt doch ein Foto, aber miese Qualität:


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2010)

Eindeutig sind das falsche Bikes für die Rhön mein lieber NobseHz  
Du bekommst also ein ganzes Bike vom Hersteller gesponsort?
Bestimmt bringt das ganze ne Menge Verpflichtungen mit sich....


Konnte irgendiwe den Code nicht kopieren, also mach ichs so:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5050

Wieder was kleines vom nördlichen Ende der Rhön


----------



## soso79 (8. März 2010)

@locke eher für dich und die rhön das falsche bike 

kannst doch mit sicherheit 90% der wege trails damit fahren...halt an manchen stellen langsamer, dafür jedoch an anderen schneller^^

will auch so nen sponsor bike...nen enduro mit 160 vo/hi, talas, formula one, und x0 bitte...


----------



## racejo (8. März 2010)

Also ich würd mal sagen, dass man ein Race HT braucht und dazu noch ein Enduro und schon ist alles abgedeckt


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2010)

ich bin ja für Rennrad und Benderbike  , ne xD , also ich denke in der Rhön kann jeder glücklich werden, selbst nen paar Benderdrops haben wir xD.

Ich denke aber auch nen CC und nen Enduro/Freerider und man deckt alles ab, ich fahr Freeridehardtail und darf ab und an auch mal Freeridefully fahren, für mich die beste Symbiose und mit AM-Reifen bin ich auch bald bei fast 10kg, und die Welt für mich in Ordnung 
*gg*, wobei ich mittlerweile die AM Reifen gar nicht mehr nutze auser bei Rennen...


----------



## gloovE (8. März 2010)

@Locke

Tolles video! kannst du mir bitte mal per pm sagen wo der trail ist und am besten noch eine wegbeschreibung ^^

Was fuer eine helmcam benutz du ? Go Pro? 


lg gloovE


----------



## NoBseHz (8. März 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> will auch so nen sponsor bike...nen enduro mit 160 vo/hi, talas, formula one, und x0 bitte...



Weil das nicht so einfach ist, sondern man im Gegenteil heikle Sachen bekommt, gehts zurück an den ehem. Vertragspartner. Werde gleich mal bei Hermesversand anrufen und mich um den Versand bemühen.


----------



## freerider90 (8. März 2010)

will eure nette Konversation über Trails in der Rhön nicht unterbrechen...also bitte weiter machen  Nur ne zwischenfrage: gibt es was neues von der WaKu?


----------



## soso79 (8. März 2010)

der gute mann von der stadt gersfeld ist informiert und findet gefallen an der idee. er ist dort für fremdenverkehrsamt zuständig. er wird die sache mit weiteren entscheidern besprechen und dann hoffentlich auf wiegand zugehen. habe ihm mailadresse ect zur verfügung gestellt und die info, das wiegand im grunde bereit für sowas ist, er nur sorgen hat, das ihm schnell wieder ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht wird durch ämter ect.. mal schauen wie es weiter geht...
lg


----------



## racejo (8. März 2010)

Ist es nicht Wiegand gewesen an dem der Bikepark Feuerberg gescheitert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (9. März 2010)

ne ne, wiegand ist der, dem die ganzen lifte gehören.


----------



## racejo (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte das Falsch in Erinnerung. Wiegand ist nicht der Liftbetreiber am Feuerberg.


----------



## soso79 (9. März 2010)

nee, feuerberg nicht, wasserkuppe ja 

...der es zuletzt an dem feuerberg versucht hatte, war der didi mein ich...war hier im forum oder ist aktiv. ihm wurden mehr steine in den weg geworfen als es recht war. eine sache erledigt, kam der nächste mit problemem. und schlussendlich hatte er dann keine lust mehr und es hat ihn nen haufen geld gekostet. strecke wäre super gewesen, bin sie letztes jahr nochmal abgelaufen...schade drum. deshalb nun der versuch wiegand mit stadt gersfeld zusammen zu bringen und hoffen das es klappt...


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

was für soso, pm`s gehn heut raus


----------



## gloovE (11. März 2010)

ach die strecke bei hersfeld ...
@locke glaub wir haben uns dort letzten sommer schon mal getroffen!?

video ist toll gemacht, langsamme musik passt 

lg gloovE


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

gloovE schrieb:


> ach die strecke bei hersfeld ...
> @locke glaub wir haben uns dort letzten sommer schon mal getroffen!?
> 
> video ist toll gemacht, langsamme musik passt
> ...



was fährst fürn Rad, evtl kann ich mich dran erinnern


----------



## soso79 (12. März 2010)

hi, also gestern gespräche mit herrn filke (stadt gersfeld) geführt. er ist der sache positiv gegenüber eingestellt und wird sich mit herrn wiegand kurzschliessen. zuckerfeld wird auch mit in die liste der möglichen standorte aufgenommen. 
bürgermeister von ehrenberg und poppenhausen(abtsroda) werden ebenfalls angesprochen.
also...geht bis jetzt ganz gut...daumen drücken


----------



## feirefizo (12. März 2010)

Aye. Ich sehe es schon vor meinem geistigen Auge: Bikepark "Portes du Rhôen" - 5 Lifte 20 Strecken, kilometerlange flowige Verbindungsstrecken... Ein  Traum!!!


----------



## racejo (12. März 2010)

Das wär echt ein Traum.

Ich war Heute in Wartenberg. Auf dem gefrorenem Boden ist eine minimale Schlammschicht. Ist also noch sehr rutschig. Die Verhältnisse werden immer besser. Schnee ist keiner mehr auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wie was he (17. März 2010)

Portes du Rhöen ist wirklich ein traum und man muss nicht soweit fahren die Engläder dürfen auch kommen


----------



## NoBseHz (17. März 2010)

War in letzter Zeit auch ein paar mal unterwegs, z. B. heute. Der schmelzende Schnee ist auf manchen Wegen ein Hindernis, letzte Woche war er deutlich besser zu befahren und weniger rutschig. Aber es macht einfach Laune Dreck zu fressen! Wie es über 600m aussieht will ich aber glaube ich noch garnicht wissen!


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wie es über 600m aussieht will ich aber glaube ich noch garnicht wissen!



meine Mom war Langlaufski fahren diese Woche...


----------



## soso79 (17. März 2010)

über 600 meter = noch jede menge schnee ! war am sonntag aufm pferdskopf...aber zu fuß   teilweise schneewehen von 1.50 meter  ünd gefühlter wind von -20 grad, ohne scheiß...bin ja net zimperlich aber das war übel...man hat meine frau geschimpft 

aber bei der temperatur jetzt wirds schnell gehen bis wieder fahrbar 


werde morgen oder freitag auch mal wieder h. filke und hernn wiegand ansprechen ob sie weitergekommen sind bzw, was als nächstes ansteht.

lg


----------



## cmon (17. März 2010)

über 600m kann man getrost noch wintersport betreiben... wird wohl noch 2-3 wochen dauern bis alles wieder befahrbar ist


----------



## soso79 (28. März 2010)

...wieder alles befahrbar...bin gestern von Waku über Pferdkopf runter. fast alles weg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (28. März 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## NoBseHz (28. März 2010)

Sehr geil, wenn das Wetter mitmacht und ich mir frei nehm vom Abilernen dann wird da gleich mal das Bike eingesaut


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

da hoffe ich doch das ich bald mal zu dir kommen kann soso


----------



## cmon (28. März 2010)

kreuzberg und arnsberg sind auch frei... hab heut schon gebaut


----------



## lized (28. März 2010)

Echt geht´s bei euch schon? War die letzten Tage auf den bayrischen Seite unterwegs u.a. auf dem Kreuzberg und musste ein paar mal mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken durch den knietiefen Schnee watscheln ... und ab 800 Hm lag eigentlich immer Schnee, außer auf freien Flächen 
Muss vllt auch mal von der sonnen Seite hochfahren, könnt scho sein das es dort frei ist ....


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

in Bad Hersfeld lassen wir es auch schon qualmen, beim Fotoshooting vor 14 Tagen gings richtig los,(vorher bin nur ich ein paar mal gefahren) und letzten Dienstag war ein Großteil vom Verein am Fahren 

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10




und gleich was vom Treppentrail hinterher, war ja schonmal als Video drin, nun wieder mal als Foto


----------



## cmon (28. März 2010)

@ lized:

kommt drauf an, wo du fährst... stellenweise liegt noch schnee, aber man kommt eigentlich problemlos durch... die nordseite sieht noch ein wenig schlechter aus, da wirds wohl noch 1-2 wochen dauern, je nach wetterlage. 

@ locke: geile bilder... vorallem bekommt man da bock auf den spot


----------



## NoBseHz (28. März 2010)

ja hübsche Fotos! Wusste nicht, dass es sowas in der Rhön überhaupt gibt und dann gleich so viele Leute auf einmal  aber ich versteh nicht, warum nicht 80/00 mm Federung da ausreichen


----------



## racejo (28. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ja hübsche Fotos! Wusste nicht, dass es sowas in der Rhön überhaupt gibt und dann gleich so viele Leute auf einmal  aber ich versteh nicht, warum nicht 80/00 mm Federung da ausreichen



Ja genau 80/80. Du musst ja der absolute King sein.


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

cmon schrieb:


> @ locke: geile bilder... vorallem bekommt man da bock auf den spot



danke, könnt gerne vorbeikommen, muss nur alles angesprochen werden 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> ja hübsche Fotos! Wusste nicht, dass es sowas in der Rhön überhaupt gibt und dann gleich so viele Leute auf einmal  aber ich versteh nicht, warum nicht 80/00 mm Federung da ausreichen





racejo schrieb:


> Ja genau 80/80. Du musst ja der absolute King sein.



also wenn du das mit 80/00mm schaffst ohne die Sprünge und Drops auszulassen bist du gut, bei uns fahren den Track grad mal 2 Leute ohne Federung hinten (ich und ?Stephan?, **** Namensgedächtnis).
Kannst ja mal gerne bei einer Trainingsrunde vorbeikommen 
Sind übrigens weitausmehr als 3 Leute an dem Spot unterwegs, sind über 15 die da recht regelmäßig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmon (28. März 2010)

@ ja interesse besteht auf jeden fall, und wenn der norbert mit will, dann nehm ich ihn gerne mit, wohnt ja gleich um die ecke  allerdings erst mitte mai irgendwann, da fachabi noch ansteht... bist du in winterberg am start? vll trifft man sich ja da mal


----------



## soso79 (29. März 2010)

moin moin,

ja locke super... hab mir ne schöne tour ausgesucht. sobald die sonne rauskommt lass uns starten !?  mit eisessen und currywurst zwischendrinn, hoch und runter, über stock und stein und treppen hoch und runter

von mir (hettenhausen) zur nalle, abfahrt inkl. einiger schwerer stellen nach gersfeld. dann über kaskadenschlucht zum roten moor, weiter zur waku und abfahrt übern pferdskopf. dann wachtküppel, ebersburg und wieder runter nach hettenhausen. -> ok ?

coole bilder so nebenbei ! habt echt fein was hingestellt bei euch !

wegen waku für die anderen...ist am laufen. locke und ein paar andere bekommen den schriftwechsel immer mitgeteilt. zur zeit liegt es an der stadt gersfeld den bürgermeister von ehrenberg mit einzubinden und mit herrn wiegnad zu sprechen. zuckerfeld steht auch noch zur debatte...


lg


----------



## soso79 (29. März 2010)

ach ja, noch was....schenk mir dein lapierre


----------



## NoBseHz (29. März 2010)

ich weiß ja ned, bei so Handelsüblichen Marathons sind solche Drops natürlich nich drin, aber ich fahre regelmäßig vom Feuerberg durch die DH Strecke Richtung Kreuzberg. Das geht jetz auch erstma ne Weile nich anders, weil auf m Wanderweg 10³ Bäume liegen. Und mit 80/80 an nem älteren Fully wär das sicher auch kein Thema :s


----------



## racejo (29. März 2010)

Bevor der Schnee wieder zurück kommt, wollen ein Kumpel und ich Morgen noch eine Tour fahren. 
Geplant ist: Milseburg, Enzianhütte, Abstroda, Wasserkuppe, Pferdskopf, Guckaisee, Poppenhausen, Steinwand, Milseburg.
Vlt. will sich noch jemand anschliessen? Locke, du hast doch Ferien?

Kennt jemand einen schönen Trail zwischen Guckai und Poppenhausen. Gleiches wär auch interessant für Milseburg richtung Abstroda. Oben ist da zwar wirklich ein sehr schöner teilweise verblockter Trail, aber dann muss man ja leider Forstweg fahren.


----------



## soso79 (29. März 2010)

würd ja auch gern...muss aber schaffen.

viel spaß


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

cmon schrieb:


> @ ja interesse besteht auf jeden fall, und wenn der norbert mit will, dann nehm ich ihn gerne mit, wohnt ja gleich um die ecke  allerdings erst mitte mai irgendwann, da fachabi noch ansteht... bist du in winterberg am start? vll trifft man sich ja da mal



Winterberg find ich bis auf die Shores recht ungeil, ich fahr lieber in Willingen 



soso79 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ja locke super... hab mir ne schöne tour ausgesucht. sobald die sonne rauskommt lass uns starten !?  mit eisessen und currywurst zwischendrinn, hoch und runter, über stock und stein und treppen hoch und runter
> 
> ...



thxthx, also mit Essen kann man mich immer locken , jou hoffe das wir bald mal starten können zusammen 



soso79 schrieb:


> ach ja, noch was....schenk mir dein lapierre



eine Stimme sagt mir das ich das lieber nicht tun sollte 



racejo schrieb:


> Bevor der Schnee wieder zurück kommt, wollen ein Kumpel und ich Morgen noch eine Tour fahren.
> Geplant ist: Milseburg, Enzianhütte, Abstroda, Wasserkuppe, Pferdskopf, Guckaisee, Poppenhausen, Steinwand, Milseburg.
> Vlt. will sich noch jemand anschliessen? Locke, du hast doch Ferien?
> 
> Kennt jemand einen schönen Trail zwischen Guckai und Poppenhausen. Gleiches wär auch interessant für Milseburg richtung Abstroda. Oben ist da zwar wirklich ein sehr schöner teilweise verblockter Trail, aber dann muss man ja leider Forstweg fahren.



sry ist leider nix geworden , war gestern den ganzen Tag in Thüringen unterwegs, allerdings auch zum riden  , und war Abends als ich nach 22:40 heimkam so müde das ich deine PM nemmer beantworten konnt bzw alles besprechen konnten, ich hoffe daher auf ein nächstes Mal


----------



## racejo (31. März 2010)

Also die Tour war schon schick. Allerdings war wir enttäuscht, dass der Trail vom Guckaisee zum Pferdskopf quasi komplett platt gemacht wurde. Echt schade. Ich hatte den als anspruchsvollten in der Rhön in erinnerung, jetzt ist es im oberen Teil nur noch eine Treppe. 

Wir sind ja nicht ganz so die Locals wie manch anderer hier im Thread. Vlt. könntet ihr uns mal ein paar Tipps geben. 

Mein Lieblingstrail ist der verblockte von der Milseburg runter. Aber der ist viel zu kurz. Trail von der Wasserkuppe nach Abstroda runter hatte ich auch spannender in Erinnerung. 

Wär also ganz schick wenn hier mal alle ihre Lieblingstrails aufzählen und dazu schreiben könnten wo der Einstieg usw. ist. Außerdem wär noch die Charakteristik interessant ( flowig, verblockt, steil und was es alles so gibt).


----------



## soso79 (31. März 2010)

ja, sollten wir mal aufzählen   zum pferdskopf...ja, ist viel treppe, aber mehr als 3 mal oder so musste doch nicht runter vom rad. ausserdem ist es ja ne lustige treppe mit riesen stufen 

ich werds am freitag auch nochmal alles zu fahren versuchen...mal schaun obs klappt oder ob ich übern lenker geh^^


wir sind ja gerade drann die nallenabfahrt richtung gersfeld etwas "spannender" zu gestalten, wenn alles fertig ist, geb ich mal ne weg beschreibung hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (31. März 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> ja, sollten wir mal aufzählen   zum pferdskopf...ja, ist viel treppe, aber mehr als 3 mal oder so musste doch nicht runter vom rad. ausserdem ist es ja ne lustige treppe mit riesen stufen
> 
> ich werds am freitag auch nochmal alles zu fahren versuchen...mal schaun obs klappt oder ob ich übern lenker geh^^
> 
> ...



Ich musste nicht einmal runter vom Rad, außer an diesen Gattern. Vor zwei Jahren waren da ja noch richtig große Steine, denen trauere ich nach 

Nallenabfahrt klingt interessant. Ich freu mich auf die Wegbeschreibung.

Edit: http://www.rhoenline.de/nalle.html Ist da die Abfahrt?
Schwer zu bezwingen klingt ja schon mal sehr gut


----------



## soso79 (31. März 2010)

hi, nee, die abfahrt wird teilweise neu gemacht wo vorher noch gar nix war. am anfang sprung vom weg immer mal wieder in den wald mit kleinen sprüngen dann wieder zurück aufn weg, über ne wiese durchn wald runter (recht steil) auch mit rampe am anfang in den hang rein. und zum schluss noch ein kleinerer ca. 40cm hoher absprung und dann ein höherer mit ca 60cm. bei dem 60iger hat man bis zum aufkommen ca nen meter höhenunterschied.  habs noch nicht genau gemessen...sind jetzt geschätzte angaben. 
am ende landet man dann auf dem sparbroder pfädchen ( ca. hälfte vom weg) und kann dann die treppen an der alten tankstelle runter (springen)

ist alles so gewählt, das es mit nen stabilen rad gut fahrbar ist. klein wenig können bzw. erfahrung mit seinem rad vorraus gesetzt




lg


----------



## racejo (31. März 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> hi, nee, die abfahrt wird teilweise neu gemacht wo vorher noch gar nix war. am anfang sprung vom weg immer mal wieder in den wald mit kleinen sprüngen dann wieder zurück aufn weg, über ne wiese durchn wald runter (recht steil) auch mit rampe am anfang in den hang rein. und zum schluss noch ein kleinerer ca. 40cm hoher absprung und dann ein höherer mit ca 60cm. bei dem 60iger hat man bis zum aufkommen ca nen meter höhenunterschied.  habs noch nicht genau gemessen...sind jetzt angaben ausm kopf.
> 
> lg



Das klingt fett.


----------



## soso79 (2. April 2010)

salü,

war heute einer von euch auf der waku mitm trek remedy ? naja, heute mal über Nalle, Kaskade, rotes moor, waku, pferdskopf und ebersburg gefahren. absolut tolle tour, nur hab ich wohl mein fitness level etwas überschätzt...bin fertig wie sau und hätte wohl besser am mittwoch das beintrain im studio sein lassen sollen, dann wären mir vllt die krämpfe erspart geblieben 

würd mich freuen wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen paar touren starten könnten, nur bitte habt etwas rücksicht...komme nicht aus dem cc-race sektor oder marathon wie manch anderer hier^^


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2010)

das hat nix zu sagen, ich bin auch Tourenfahrer und kein Rennfahrer


----------



## racejo (3. April 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> salü,
> 
> war heute einer von euch auf der waku mitm trek remedy ? naja, heute mal über Nalle, Kaskade, rotes moor, waku, pferdskopf und ebersburg gefahren. absolut tolle tour, nur hab ich wohl mein fitness level etwas überschätzt...bin fertig wie sau und hätte wohl besser am mittwoch das beintrain im studio sein lassen sollen, dann wären mir vllt die krämpfe erspart geblieben
> 
> würd mich freuen wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen paar touren starten könnten, nur bitte habt etwas rücksicht...komme nicht aus dem cc-race sektor oder marathon wie manch anderer hier^^



Auf jeden Fall sollten wir das mal machen. Die nächsten Tage ist ja erst mal schiet Wetter angesagt und keine Angst mein Enduro wiegt 18 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. April 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> würd mich freuen wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen paar touren starten könnten, nur bitte habt etwas rücksicht...komme nicht aus dem cc-race sektor oder marathon wie manch anderer hier^^





racejo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollten wir das mal machen. Die nächsten Tage ist ja erst mal schiet Wetter angesagt und keine Angst mein Enduro wiegt 18 kilo



also ich bin dabei , und am Dienstag soll es ja wieder schön werden .

Wie siehts eig aus hat jemand Lust mal nach Bad Hersfeld annen Track zu kommen?



NoBseHz schrieb:


> das hat nix zu sagen, ich bin auch Tourenfahrer und kein Rennfahrer



hrhr, aber dir wird bestimmt nicht so schnell die Puste ausgehn, zumal deine Räder allesamt sehr leicht sind gegenüber unseren.

Wie siehts eig aus bist in Machtlos wieder mit am Start?

p.s. mir fällt auf ich hab dieses Jahr grad mal 1/8 meiner üblichen KM gemacht ich glaub da wird Machtlos ne Qual oO


----------



## Stalko (3. April 2010)

Am Ostermontag machen wir ein kleines Frühlingsfest im Radsporthaus Rhön in Gersfeld.

Die Top-Bikes von Merida können probegefahren werden!






LG


----------



## L0cke (3. April 2010)

och ne, da bin ich bei Krampfadergeschwader zum Essen und darf erzählen wie mein Leben in den letzten 24 Minuten war bevor wir an ihrer Tür geklingelt haben -.-


----------



## soso79 (3. April 2010)

ich komm auch mal vorbei wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin...morgen geh ich erstmal kräftig einen heben 

@rest, ja sobalds warm wird, lasst uns starten. 
@locke...ahb vllt die woche urlaub...dann könnten wir ne tour machen !


----------



## NoBseHz (3. April 2010)

puh solche Räder in der Rhön verkaufen zu wollen is schon wagemutig mMn ^^ 

Meine bikes wiegen zwar z.T. die Hälfte, aber ich komm genauso überall runter glaub ich


----------



## cmon (3. April 2010)

komm ich mit meinem cube auch... die frage ist nur wie schnell... zudem gibts gut schmackes in die beine

wenn du mal 40km mit nem 18kg bike gefahren bist und dann mal auf dein cc radl umsteigst, denkste du hast luft zwischen den beinen


----------



## NoBseHz (4. April 2010)

Das denk ich auch so schon jedes Mal aufs neue ==> gefällt  und n paar mehr KM mitm CC Bike durch die Rhön denkst du irgendwann sowieso "Luuuuft" und hechelst


----------



## soso79 (4. April 2010)

bei mir brennts egal mit welchem rad^^


----------



## feirefizo (4. April 2010)

Luft zwischen den Beinen???
Da ist man mal eine Woche kurz weg und muss dann soetwas lesen.


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2010)

@racejo wie sieht es bei dir diese Woche aus, bist Tagsüber eingespannt oder auch mal Zeit zum fahren?



soso79 schrieb:


> @locke...ahb vllt die woche urlaub...dann könnten wir ne tour machen !



hey würd mich freuen wenn wir da was hinbekommen , soll ja um Mittwoch herum schön sein...



NoBseHz schrieb:


> puh solche Räder in der Rhön verkaufen zu wollen is schon wagemutig mMn ^^



irgendwer muss ja mal den Schritt wagen damit die Leute mal Blut lecken 



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Meine bikes wiegen zwar z.T. die Hälfte, aber ich komm genauso überall runter glaub ich



schneller im Uphill evtl etwas langsammer im DH, aber wenn du dir deine Sattelstütze im DH auf manchen Strecken bissel absenkst bist du da insegsamt bestimmt auch kaum langsammer bzw sogar schneller.

In Portes du Soleil die CCler sind jedenfalls gut abgegangen und wir waren bestimmt nur schneller auf den (leicht) abschüssigen und steinigen Stellen weil wir hochwerts lieber den Lift genommen haben 



cmon schrieb:


> wenn du mal 40km mit nem 18kg bike gefahren bist und dann mal auf dein cc radl umsteigst, denkste du hast luft zwischen den beinen



na Luft ganz nicht xD , aber ist echt schon übel, nach 4 Wochen 17-18kg Fully aufs 12kg Hardtail, hat die Übersetzung gar nicht mehr ausgereicht bei letzterem auf der Geraden, da war noch Luft beim speeden.

Bergauf hab ich mir heut morgen nen Keks gefreut, um es mal "Lockisch" auszudrücken .
Bin eine ca 2km lange Steigung von 10% im Schnitt laut Straßenschild mit einer wahnwitzigen Geschwindigkeit von um die 12kmh hochgefahren (Übersetzung wärend des Aufstieges war 34 vorne und irgendwas zwischen 28 und 30 hinten), hät eigentlich erwartet das ich den Berg hochschiebe, evtl bin ich dann doch nicht so machtlos in Machtlos .

@NoBseHz, was war eig letztes Jahr deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in MAchtlos, war über 20kmh oder?





soso79 schrieb:


> bei mir brennts egal mit welchem rad^^



Muskelkater ? 



feirefizo schrieb:


> Luft zwischen den Beinen???
> Da ist man mal eine Woche kurz weg und muss dann soetwas lesen.



hey auch wieder in der Rhön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (4. April 2010)

Dienstag wär echt schick. Hab ich Zeit und das Wetter passt. 2 Freunde sind eventuell auch noch dabei.

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Würde gerne mal die Nalle fahren.


----------



## sissi74 (5. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin geschäftlich in der Nähe von Fulda ( 36148 Mittelkalbach) diese Woche, hätte einer Lust und Zeit einem Schwaben die Gegend zu zeigen?
Welches Rad empfehlt ihr für die Gegend 901 oder 301? 
Will einfach nicht im Hotel einrosten und suche etwas Adrenalin am Abend ab ca. 18 Uhr.
Großes Auto ( Multivan) ist vorhanden um an geeigneten Platz zu kommen.
Gibt es in der Gegend einen Bikepark oder ähnliches?


Gruß Sissi 

P.S. Bin männlich nicht das einer auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. April 2010)

sissi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich bin geschäftlich in der Nähe von Fulda ( 36148 Mittelkalbach) diese Woche, hätte einer Lust und Zeit einem Schwaben die Gegend zu zeigen?
> Welches Rad empfehlt ihr für die Gegend 901 oder 301?
> ...



Servus!
Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, bin krank  und morgen kommt mein Bruder ma wieder heim und will dann mit zwei Dresdner Flachlandradlern (=D) durch die Rhön geführt werden.
Nehm das 301 mit, das 901 brauchste hier nirgendwo!! Viel Spaß, achja hier das Wetter für dich:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105440.html
schaut gut aus!


----------



## feirefizo (5. April 2010)

Hallo Sissi,

wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du am Dienstag Abend nach Bad Hersfeld kommen. Da treffen wir uns an unserer Local FR/DH-Strecke.
Von wegen 301/901: Wir fahren dort mit unseren FR und DH Rädern.

Viel Gegend gibt es da natürlich nicht zu sehen außer Fichtensalon...

Ahoi

Martin


----------



## mari.safari (5. April 2010)

wir waren letzte woche mal da an der enzianhütte. hab nach ner guten location für nen fotoshoot gesucht. und wir hatten glück mit dem wetter.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/608200


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2010)

@ Marius schönes Foto  , kannst mir das mal in Groß zukommen lassen?



racejo schrieb:


> Dienstag wär echt schick. Hab ich Zeit und das Wetter passt. 2 Freunde sind eventuell auch noch dabei.
> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Würde gerne mal die Nalle fahren.



gib mal ein paar Infos wann und wo ihr losfahren wollt und wie lange ihr ca einplant fürs Fahren, ein bischen Hoffnung hab ich ja kommen zu können



sissi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin geschäftlich in der Nähe von Fulda ( 36148 Mittelkalbach) diese Woche, hätte einer Lust und Zeit einem Schwaben die Gegend zu zeigen?
> Welches Rad empfehlt ihr für die Gegend 901 oder 301?
> Will einfach nicht im Hotel einrosten und suche etwas Adrenalin am Abend ab ca. 18 Uhr.
> ...



hey, also wenn dein 301 Richtung am AM aufgebaut und du keine Sissi  bist kommst überall runter, Bad Hersfeld ist nen schöner Track wenn man Eier hat wie ein gewisser 101 und 301 Fahrer der gerne mal Teile von Liteville und DT zeigt kann man den Track auch mit dem 301 bewältigen ansonsten ist das 901 wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl.
Vergiss die Protektoren nicht wenn du nach Bad Hersfeld kommen willst!!

Zum fahren wird bestimmt jemand von uns Rhönern Zeit haben


----------



## sissi74 (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir die Adresse durchgeben ich kenne logischer weiße den Ort nicht damit ich dies in mein Navi eingeben kann. 
Eventeull auch ein Handynummer an den ich mich wenden kann.

Gruß Sissi


----------



## racejo (6. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> @ Marius schönes Foto  , kannst mir das mal in Groß zukommen lassen?
> 
> 
> 
> gib mal ein paar Infos wann und wo ihr losfahren wollt und wie lange ihr ca einplant fürs Fahren, ein bischen Hoffnung hab ich ja kommen zu können



Edit. Rhön findet nicht statt. Eventuell Morgen. So ein Mist -.-


----------



## L0cke (6. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Edit. Rhön findet nicht statt. Eventuell Morgen. So ein Mist -.-



top, evtl kann ich morgen eher ^^ , muss aber wenn vorplanen können hab kein eigenes fahrbereites Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (6. April 2010)

Ich überleg grad heute Abend nach Fulda zu fahren, penn da bei Freunden und wir könnten Morgen zusammen von Fulda aus in die Rhön, was schwebt dir denn als Startpunkt vor? Wo willst du hoch?
Vlt. schickst du mir mal deine Handynummer per PM, dann geht das organisieren etwas leichter.

Edit: Mein Maxle Schnellspanner für hinten hat sich verabschiedet, wo kann ich ersatz bekommen?


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Ich überleg grad heute Abend nach Fulda zu fahren, penn da bei Freunden und wir könnten Morgen zusammen von Fulda aus in die Rhön, was schwebt dir denn als Startpunkt vor? Wo willst du hoch?
> Vlt. schickst du mir mal deine Handynummer per PM, dann geht das organisieren etwas leichter.



misst, zu spät gelesen *doing*, meine Nummer hast du eig doch schon, ich lasse sie dir aber nochmal gleich zukommen

Wenn heut nichts geworden ist, wie sieht es aus das ihr mal morgen nach Bad Hersfeld kommt, wir haben geplant da ne Runde zu fahren, evtl kann dich der Sissi auch mitnehmen wenn man lieb fragt 



racejo schrieb:


> Edit: Mein Maxle Schnellspanner für hinten hat sich verabschiedet, wo kann ich ersatz bekommen?



willst unbedingt wieder ne Maxle Achse, oder geht auch was anderes?


----------



## soso79 (7. April 2010)

so, ich bin auch endlich wieder fit  war zu heftig !!! bin heut erstmal ruhig übern berg lockere 20 km gefahren um wieder "rein" zu kommen. ab dem we dann wieder zu gebrauchen 

@locke, biste schon mit der kefü weiter ?


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2010)

hey, Soso, freut mich das es bei dir bergauf geht, mach aber erstmal langsam  , Kefü ist bis auf Schraube und Mutter fertig, befindet sich aber beim Zwischenhändler im Zulauf 

heute wieder einen Trail aus dem Winterschlaf geholt, hab aber leider nur den halben geschaft, ist einiges runtergekommen beim Sturm bzw übern Winter

Erster Sprung von "the old Trail"


----------



## sissi74 (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

werden Mogen, Donnerstag nach Bad Hersfeld kommen. Werde vermutlich gegen 17.30 da sein. 
Würde mich freuen wenn Locke und Co auch da sind.

Gruß Sissi


----------



## cmon (7. April 2010)

am kreuzberg,arnsberg ist auch alles wieder fahrbar, keine größeren sturmschäden, hab das demo die letzten tage über alle trails geprügelt. feuerberg wird dann am freitag in angriff genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (7. April 2010)

Salve Sissi,

sind morgen so gegen 1800 Uhr am Start.

Ahoi

M


----------



## racejo (7. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> misst, zu spät gelesen *doing*, meine Nummer hast du eig doch schon, ich lasse sie dir aber nochmal gleich zukommen
> 
> Wenn heut nichts geworden ist, wie sieht es aus das ihr mal morgen nach Bad Hersfeld kommt, wir haben geplant da ne Runde zu fahren, evtl kann dich der Sissi auch mitnehmen wenn man lieb fragt
> 
> ...




Morgen werde ich klettern an der Steinwand. Aber danke für das Angebot 

Tour war wieder große Klasse. Milseburg sind wir ein paar mal hoch, dann runter zum Fuldaer Haus, Steinwand, Poppenhausen, Wasserkuppe, Abstroda, nochmal hoch auf die Milseburg.


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2010)

musst mir ja wieder die Nase lang machen 

Angersbachvideo vom Jule


----------



## NoBseHz (8. April 2010)

Feuerberg: Strecke von Kissinger Hütte Richtung Ziegelhütte (Wanderweg) liegt oben drin alles voll!! Im Bikepark liegen ganz vereinzelt n paar Bäume, über die meisten kommste so drüber, aber es is auch mind. ein großer umgeflogen über den man klettern muss.

Achja: Endlich mal ein Video mit Gelände, bei dem ich sagen muss: Das würde ich mit dem blau-weißen nicht fahren  nice


----------



## racejo (8. April 2010)

Wenn du die Sprünge auslässt und das geht auf der Strecke sehr gut, kannste auch mit nem CC Hardtail fahren.

Aber mit mehr machts wesentlich mehr Sinn und Spaß


----------



## cmon (8. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Feuerberg: Strecke von Kissinger Hütte Richtung Ziegelhütte (Wanderweg) liegt oben drin alles voll!! Im Bikepark liegen ganz vereinzelt n paar Bäume, über die meisten kommste so drüber, aber es is auch mind. ein großer umgeflogen über den man klettern muss.
> 
> Achja: Endlich mal ein Video mit Gelände, bei dem ich sagen muss: Das würde ich mit dem blau-weißen nicht fahren  nice



dann geh ich doch lieber wieder zum kreuzberg und dem arnsberg bis alles frei ist, den bikepark kann man noch befahren? der macht doch eh nicht mehr auf...


----------



## NoBseHz (9. April 2010)

ey ey, ich trainier und fahr Touren. Ich fahr von mir aus wenn ich auf den Kreuzberg und dann meistens auf die Wasserkuppe oder sonst wie in die Hohe Rhön fahr grundsätzlich über Farnsberg, Totnansberg & Feuerberg. Man soll sich ja immer ne halbe Stunde warmfahren


----------



## soso79 (12. April 2010)

was ist denn eigentlich noch vom bikepark feuerberg übrig ? bin mal ein wenig hoch gelaufen aber nur bis waldgrenze und die schanzen ect waren ja weiter oben, oder ?

morgen findet auch in gersfeld ne sitzung des magistrats statt. dort wird dann das thema waku und zuckerfeld besprochen. begehung von zuckerfeld wird auch innerhalb der nächsten wochen sein, warte nur auf info von herrn filke. wie weit er jetzt mit h. wiegand ist, weiss ich leider nicht. bei der begehung vom zuckerfeld bzw. waku wäre es klasse wenn ihr hersfelder mitkommen würdet...


liegt jetzt halt an der stadt gersfeld die weiteren schritte zu machen.

lg


ach ja, wenn der gute mann vom feuerberg hier ggf. mit liest...didi war es glaube ich, meld dich doch mal beim wiegand...der wäre bereit auch ne größere sache draus zu machen und unterstützung von der gemeinde gersfeld, ehrenberg und ggf. poppenhausen solltest du auch bekommen. einfach mal ne pm an mich, dann gebe ich dir die daten von den ansprechpartnern.


----------



## feirefizo (12. April 2010)

Hi soso79,
das hört sich ja spannend an. 
Wenn es zum ZF geht, sag rechtzeitig Bescheid. Wenn der Termin passt sind wir dabei.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Didi noch besonders interessiert ist, irgendwie Initiative zu ergreifen, seit denn man bucht ihn als Erbauer und Manager...

Ahoi

m


----------



## L0cke (14. April 2010)

Video vom Großteil unseres Tracks letzten Donnerstag 


und ein Foto von heute, Fahrer ist onealBF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (14. April 2010)

...habt euch echt nen Sahnetrack gebaut !!! Wirklich super !!!!


----------



## gloovE (15. April 2010)

fehlen doch dieversen steinfelder und die langen zwischenwege stören noch ein bisschen  aber sonst gut guT !


----------



## L0cke (15. April 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> ...habt euch echt nen Sahnetrack gebaut !!! Wirklich super !!!!



danke  , ich werds weiterleiten



gloovE schrieb:


> fehlen doch dieversen steinfelder und die langen zwischenwege stören noch ein bisschen  aber sonst gut guT !



jeder soll auf seine Art glücklich werden , das lange Verbindungsstück gehört bald der Geschichte an, die neue Line steht fest, ist vorbereitet und die ersten Sachen stehen auch schon mehr oder weniger...


----------



## sissi74 (19. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

wann seit ihr diese Woche an der Strecke?
Bin Heil aus Brixen zurück mit schweren Beinen und Ei... . 
Leider hatte es ab 1800Meter noch Schnee werde aber im Sommer noch mal runter gehen, will mir die 2000hm am Stück reinziehen, dann läuft auch die Seilbahn.
Flow pur in Brixen.

Grus Sissi


----------



## feirefizo (19. April 2010)

Salut Sissi,
wir sind Dienstag und voraussichtlich Donnerstag am Start.

Ahoi

M


----------



## Ricoros (19. April 2010)

hallo leute, wir haben am wartenberg in angersbach einen kleinen aber feinen homespot downhill, freeride und northshore siehe youtube. am 1.mai machen wir saison eröffnung mit ein paar leuten. wer lust hat kann gerne vorbei schaun wäre cool. bis dann ps. im august wird wieder ein kleines downhill rennen stattfinden, der tag steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## soso79 (21. April 2010)

geb mal bescheid wo und wann ihr so da seid

lg

@locke...wann seid ihr denn dies we so am fahren ?


----------



## L0cke (21. April 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> @locke...wann seid ihr denn dies we so am fahren ?



also am Samstag gehts zu Hibike biken, ob Sonntag was läuft kann ich dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## soso79 (21. April 2010)

stimmt, die haben ja so nen "fest" ne ?

dann viel spaß euch und ich üb bei mir noch a bissl das springen  ausserdem muss ich ja noch das spicy testen  hol morgen den rahmen ab "freu freu"

haut rein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (21. April 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> stimmt, die haben ja so nen "fest" ne ?



jop, Bikes testen 



soso79 schrieb:


> dann viel spaß euch und ich üb bei mir noch a bissl das springen  ausserdem muss ich ja noch das spicy testen  hol morgen den rahmen ab "freu freu"
> 
> haut rein !



thx, wenn der Rahmen da ist leg ihn mal auf die Waage und mach mal dann ein Foto für mich


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

dann mal viel spaß !!!

ach ja, habs zu spät gelesen, ist schon zusammen 

aber komplett mit pedale ect. bin ich auf 12,5 gelandet.


----------



## soso79 (25. April 2010)

nochmal vielen vielen dank an die hersfelder truppe !!!
eure strecke ist sahne und freue mich total auf ein wiederkommen !


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2010)

whaa, wär gern dabei gewesen, aber war ja wo anders  scheint ja echt spaßig gewesen zu sein
Naja dafür ist mein Hardtail nun verkauft und ein neues kann kommen 
Was hat dir denn auf der Strecke am besten gefallen Soso?

p.s. bei deinem Lapierre hast du ja eigentlich geschummelt 


Nachtrag: war letztens ohne Bike fahren  , Fotos  sind von daniel_k geschossen worden




später wurde sich umentschieden 




meine eine Lieblingsstelle, der kleine Anlieger in der 2 Sektion nach dem großen Tabel




Fotografie: daniel_k
Bearbeitung: Locke


----------



## soso79 (25. April 2010)

"lach" wiso geschummelt 
hab ja gesagt richte es mehr gen tourentauglichkeit, also statt 36 gabel ne 32er und pedale halt "normale" 
wollt ja was leichtes und bin sogar noch leichter als beim rotwild trotz hi 4cm mehr federweg. kleine tour bin ich auch schon gefahren -> traumhaft, kein wippen oder sonstiges, bike geht wie sau und hat top reserven für den ein oder anderen sprung.

am besten hat mir die obere sektion gefallen und der table nach dem weg, wobei wirklich die ganze strecke mir sau gut gefällt !


----------



## JPS (9. Mai 2010)

Die Terminliste, wie jedes Jahr (dieses Mal nur etwas später )




16.05.10 - Sonntag - *Machtlos (Ronshausen)* - Waldhessen - Pur - MTB

22.05.10 - Samstag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach- MTB

23.05.10 - Sonntag - *Bimbach* - Rhöncup Bimbach - MTB

30.05.10 - Sonntag - *Schotten* - Schottener VULKAN-MTB-MARATHON - MTB

06.06.10 - Sonntag - *Neuhof* - Radvierer Neuhof - MTB

12.06.10 - Samstag - *Burglauer* - Burgläurer Mountain-Bike-Biathlon - MTB

12.06.10 - Samstag - *Steinwand (Poppenhausen)* - Alpintriathlon DAV Fulda - MTB, klettern, laufen

13.06.10 - Sonntag - *Geroda* - Droohdeseldour Geroda - MTB

20.06.10 - Sonntag - *Petersberg* - Rhöncup Petersberg - MTB 

27.06.10 - Sonntag - *Frammersbach* - Spessart-Bike Marathon - MTB

27.06.10 - Sonntag - *Waldkappel Bischhausen (37284)* - Bischhäuser MTB Marathon - MTB

18.07.10 - Sonntag - *Brendlorenzen (Bad Neustadt an der Saale)* - Rhöner Kuppenritt - MTB

18.07.10 - Sonntag - *Dipperz* - Rhöncup Dipperz - MTB

01.08.10 - Sonntag - *Wombach (Lohr am Main)* - Keiler-Bike Marathon - MTB

08.08.10 - Sonntag - *Elters* - Radvierer Elters - MTB 

14.08.10 - Samstag - *Sontra-Weißenborn* - 24 Stunden MTB-Rennen - MTB 

21.08.10 - Samstag - *Gersfeld (Mosbach)* - Gersfelder MTB-Rhönmarathon - MTB 

22.08.10 - Sonntag - *Fulda* - Rhöncup Fulda - MTB

22.08.10 - Sonntag - *Zierenberg* - Mountainbike-Marathon Zierenberg - MTB

29.08.10 - Sonntag - *Biebergemünd-Roßbach* - Biebergrund-bike-marathon - MTB

05.09.10 - Sonntag - *Kothen* - Radvierer Kothen - MTB

18.09.10 - Samstag - *Sparbrod bei Gersfeld* - Mountainbike-Biathlon - MTB

18.09.10 - Samstag - *Schotten* - Bergzeitfahren auf den Vulkan - Zeitfahren - Straße

19.09.10 - Sonntag - *Mackenzell* - Radvierer Mackenzell - MTB

19.09.10 - Sonntag - *Bad Orb* - VR BANK - SPESSARTCHALLENGE - MTB und/oder Stadt- und Berglauf

26.09.10 - Sonntag - *Biebertal (35444)* - Dünsberg-MTB-Marathon - MTB

26.09.10 - Sonntag - *Weyhers* - Rhöncup Weyhers - leider nur Straße

05.12.10 - Sonntag - *Schlüchtern* - Nikolaus-CTF - MTB




Viele Grüße JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPYSHOT (9. Mai 2010)

@JPS

wie jedes Jahr ... vielen Dank !!!

Gruß


----------



## L0cke (9. Mai 2010)

Danke JPS, gleich zuoberst steht das beste Rennen der Rhön und ich kann, weil ich kein Auto zur Hand habe diesen Marathon nicht bestreiten


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Mai 2010)

Machtlos sieht mich wohl nie wieder, was ich garnich soo schlimm find


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2010)

JPS, dich sieht man ja auch kaum noch hier im Fred, wie kommts?



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Machtlos sieht mich wohl nie wieder, was ich garnich soo schlimm find



wieso denn das?


was kurzes von vor der Rhön aus dem Gravitiybereich


----------



## NoBseHz (11. Mai 2010)

weils lahm is kurz gesagt
Organisation is durchschnitt, da is nix los vom Außenrum und die Strecke is auch lahm


----------



## Speeketze-VW (11. Mai 2010)

Termine Termine Termine und damit wieder die jährlichen Überschneidungen mit Urlaub, etc. tja so ist das wohl, im Spätsommer geht mir einiges flöten, da ich dort 2WK außer Landes bin. gemeldet ist Bimbach210km, Schotten 45, TannheimerTal230km, BadGiosern 37, Keiler werde ich fahren evtl. 89km, Frammersbach ist nur angedacht, wenn dann hier und da noch Zeit für ein RhönCup/Hess.Bay.4er ist solls gut sein. hasta luego mis amigos


----------



## seven-secrets (11. Mai 2010)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> hasta luego mis amigos



Hola, mi amigo, come esta?
Bimbach? Bin ich am Start, vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam ein paar Höhenmeter hinter uns bringen. Startest Du auch um 06:00?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (12. Mai 2010)

buenas dias
mui bien , grazias 
hola que tal?
bin auch morgends im "B-Block" am Start 6Uhr geht die Reise los(210km poco loco), gerne können wir die ersten KM Richtung Ebersburg zusammen radeln...wer ist noch dabei? Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis niemand mehr. Haben alle Ausreden (oder Schiss), hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter, dann kommen wir schon ins Ziel. Fahre dann ein weißes Simplon Phasic Rennrad


----------



## seven-secrets (12. Mai 2010)

Buenos dias mi amigo,

was heißt den die ersten Kilometer bis zur Ebersburg, willst Du da schon schlapp machen?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (12. Mai 2010)

mal ganz wertfrei betrachtet: wir wissen beide unser Tempo nicht, da noch nie zusammen unterwegs waren, auf so einem ritt darf keiner unterfordert, oder überfordert sein, kurzum "am Berg ist jeder allein", wenn sonnst das tempo einigermaßen übereinstimmt, können wir gemeinsam diese Aufgabe angehen & beenden. Vorschlag: bei leichten Unterschieden beim aufi fahren, man wartet jeweils kurz am Checkpunkt bis der andere da ist. oder wir telefonieren mal kurz...adios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (12. Mai 2010)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> wenn sonnst das tempo einigermaßen übereinstimmt, können wir gemeinsam diese Aufgabe angehen & beenden



Seh ich genau so und gemeinsam sind wir erst ein mal mit den Bimbachern unterwegs gewesen, da kann man keine Schlüsse ziehen,

hasta luego amigo.


----------



## Glocke (13. Mai 2010)

> weils lahm is kurz gesagt
> Organisation is durchschnitt, da is nix los vom Außenrum und die Strecke is auch lahm



Was ich davon gesehen habe war alles andere als Lahm!


----------



## Stalko (13. Mai 2010)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> ..wer ist noch dabei? Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis niemand mehr.



Die "Knoarzböök" (und mit Verena eine "Knoarzgeis") sind in Bimmich auch am Start. Wir planen auch gleich gegen 6:00 zu starten.


----------



## L0cke (13. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> weils lahm is kurz gesagt
> Organisation is durchschnitt, da is nix los vom Außenrum und die Strecke is auch lahm





Glocke schrieb:


> Was ich davon gesehen habe war alles andere als Lahm!



stimmte Glocke zu, weiß aber nicht wie das ist wenn man die 100km Strecke fährt, da bin ich schon weg ^^, die Strecke hat zwar , dank Kyrill, nicht an die von 2008 herangereicht , jedoch immer noch wesentlich besser als viele der anderen, fahr mal Gonso den WC Track, das ist Kindergarten hoch Zehn dagegen, der hat zwar ein wesentlich besserer drumherum als Waldhessen Pur, aber ich will lieber nen schönen Track und wenn man schaut wie sie sich über die Jahre gesteigert haben sind sie jetzt schon recht gut für ein so kleines Rennen, wo nicht Förstinasprudel und Co mithelfen, aber du bist ja eh so ein Fall


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

heut waren zwei Rhöner in Willingen, soso und ich, war echt cool mit dir soso .
Hoffe du bist das letzte Stück noch gut heimgekommen


----------



## soso79 (14. Mai 2010)

na klar 

war echt fein heute !!! schreit nach wiederhohlung...schnellstens


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> na klar
> 
> war echt fein heute !!! schreit nach wiederhohlung...schnellstens



jop, noch 1 bis 2 mal und du bist schneller als ich 

p.s. erstes Video ist oben, hat ewig gedauert mitm Upload

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6490/h

Heut Abend schneid ich dann was von uns beiden aus dem ganzen Material zusammen


----------



## Speeketze-VW (15. Mai 2010)

Stalko schrieb:


> Die "Knoarzböök" (und mit Verena eine "Knoarzgeis") sind in Bimmich auch am Start. Wir planen auch gleich gegen 6:00 zu starten.



Ja prima, wir treffen uns auf der Strecke! Denke im Gewimmel von so um die Tausend Marathonisti am Start, wäre es eher Zufall (dann aber ein schöner) wenn wir zusammen losradeln könnten. Hasta pronto


----------



## racejo (19. Mai 2010)

Lockes Vid hat mir richtig viel Lust auf Willingen gemacht. 
Will am Samstag mit einem Kumpel eventuell fahren. Sonst noch jemand da?

Hab ein Auto, allerdings Astra, da passen nur zwei bikes + zwei Leute rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (19. Mai 2010)

jup,

wenn alles klappt, sind wir diesen sa auch wieder da


----------



## L0cke (19. Mai 2010)

hey, dann drückt mal die Daumen, ich,soso, wiewashe und feirefizo sind auch am Start , da sind wir ja mit euch zwein ne schöne Rhöncrew @ Willingen


----------



## racejo (19. Mai 2010)

Einen Platz habt ihr nicht zufällig noch frei? 

Ist unsicher ob Skabrot kann und allein fahren lohnt sich auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## L0cke (20. Mai 2010)

Gerade gefunden,ich wär echt gern dabei gewesen, die Bedingungen bzw der Streckenverlauf schien ideal für mich gewesen zu sein laut Mr. B , Gratulation übrigens an ihn für seine Top 10 Platzierung

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaIGdm5h1j0"]YouTube- MTB Rennen - WaldhessenPur 2010[/nomedia]



racejo schrieb:


> Einen Platz habt ihr nicht zufällig noch frei?
> 
> Ist unsicher ob Skabrot kann und allein fahren lohnt sich auch nicht so richtig.



ich frag heut mal....


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Mai 2010)

das Video bestätigt eigentlich nur mein Urteil über das Drumherum, dass die Strecke in etwa so anspruchsvoll wie z. B. Kellerwald ist sieht man leider nicht


----------



## racejo (20. Mai 2010)

Also Skabrot kommt nicht mit. 
Hab also noch einen Platz im Auto frei oder würde auch gerne bei jemand anderem einsteigen 

Vlt. ergibt sich ja noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (20. Mai 2010)

bei mir wäre es halt wieder sau sau eng^^ und müsstest irgendwo hinkommen an nen a7 rastplatz oder so.


----------



## racejo (20. Mai 2010)

Also für mich ist sau eng kein Problem und an einen Rastplatz kann ich auch kommen.

Wär super wenn das klappen sollte.


----------



## L0cke (20. Mai 2010)

sers, ich denke (hoffe ich bin grad nicht wieder verplant feirefizo ) kannst du auch zu uns umsteigen wenn es zu eng wird, oder wir tauschen, weiß ja schon wie ich mich im 1er zusammenklappen muss


----------



## soso79 (21. Mai 2010)

da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, wird alles klar gehen denk ich mal. 
also, sehen uns morgen !!


----------



## L0cke (22. Mai 2010)

jo,  wir lassen es heute hoffentlich brennen, auch wenns Fahrwerk im Po ist , Soso kommt dein Bro mit?


----------



## soso79 (22. Mai 2010)

moin !
nee, es ängstelt ihn noch 

bis gleich !!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Mai 2010)

Wohne in Neuhof , 12 KM von Fulda.

Gibt es ein Paar Downhiller/Freerider in FD und der Rhoen?


----------



## freerider90 (25. Mai 2010)

@ ROMMERZGHOST

JA HIER!!! Großenlüder und in FD gibt es auch noch einige, mit denne ich immer fahren gehe.....


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2010)

Bad Hersfeld auch, siehe Video und Fotoalbum


----------



## cmon (26. Mai 2010)

Wildflecken, Kreuzberg und co. Aus Strahlungen und Bad Königshofen kommen auch noch einige. hab dich glaub ich in winterberg gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (29. Mai 2010)

Moinsen, wollt mal hören, wer nächste Woche in Neuhof beim Radvierer am Start ist?


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Mai 2010)

Wie die Zeit vergeht .. äh ja ich bin da, wenn ich ned arbeiten muss!


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. Mai 2010)

Hey hey, 

fährt von euch jemand dieses jahr wieder bei der Trans Germany mit? 
Am mittwoch ist ja start...


----------



## soso79 (21. Juni 2010)

wegen strecke waku gibts nicht soviel neues...hÃ¤ngt alles etwas. wiegand ist bereit bis 2.000â¬ zu investieren....damit kommt man leider nicht allzu weit. der erwÃ¼nschte support von der stadt gersfeld, der zuerst auch voll da war, ist wie im keim erstickt. kein wunder das die stadt pleite ist wenn sie nichtmal einem unternehmen zusagen kÃ¶nnen, dass sie ihm keine steine in den weg legen. wenn ich mir da willingen oder winterberg ansehe...oh man. nur 1/10 der unterstÃ¼tzung von der gemeinde und wir hÃ¤tten hier schon strecken stehen !
es hat sich ja jemand dafÃ¼r eingebracht und die initiative Ã¼bernommen, der steckt aber anscheinend auch fest. wenn ich von dem was hÃ¶re, kommt hier gleich ne antwort rein. 
letzte info war von ihm, dass der bÃ¼rgermeister poppenhausen etwas blockiert wegen abtsroda. dort wÃ¤ren die gegebenheiten fÃ¼r ne strecke am besten. 

was noch zur debatte steht, bzw was die person angeschoben hat, ist der simmelsberg. dort hat skiverein hanau was zu sagen, da diese die pÃ¤chter sind.
hm hat man hier 180 meter und 3 mÃ¶gliche strecken.


----------



## Speeketze-VW (25. Juli 2010)

Fährt wer mit in Wombach, www.keiler-bike.de ? 
Btr. Fahrgemeinschaft: Daniel & ich fahren schon Sa. nachmittag hin, JPS hat noch ein Platzerl frei im Auto, oder umgekehrt, könnt er wo noch mitfahren, Devise: geteilter Sprit = halber Spritpreis... wir quälen uns über die Langstrecke, oder versuchens wenigstens ...
die Woche drauf gemütliches ausfahren in Elters (neue MTB Strecke)


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich fahr nicht mit. Arbeite zur Zeit Schicht hier um n weng â¬â¬â¬â¬ abzusahnen und da bin ich am Wochenende froh, wenn ich mich ausruhen kann und die einzige Anstrengung n XX Chromosomensatz hat und kein MaXXis


----------



## feirefizo (28. Juli 2010)

Freunde des Bergradsports!

Am 14.08.2010 findet in der Jugendhilfestation Altes Sägewerk in Schenklengsfeld OT Wüstfeld das alljährliche Sommerfest statt. In diesem Jahr mit dem Schwerpunktthema MTB.
Die Abteilung DH/FR des SG Kreis Rotenburg e.V. und das Projekt "Biken statt Boxen" präsentieren an diesem Tage:
Das 1. Desertfield Pumptrack-Race auf Kuppenrhöner Kalkschotter für jeden der mitmachen will
und
Von der Rampe rollen, demmeln und über den Table stylen (mitmachen nur nach vorab bestandenem Eignungstest).
Zur Einstimmung ein paar Schnappschüsse von der Einweihungsrunde nach Fertigstellung der Sportgelegenheiten (Lob, Dank und fädden Rispäkt den Erbauern DR und MC)

































Für Infos: 0170 308 306 6


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juli 2010)

hey sehr cool  schade, dass ich da nicht mal aufkreuzen kann an dem Datum :/ selbst fahren bin ich leider nicht qualifiziert/ausgerüstet


----------



## soso79 (29. Juli 2010)

Feine Sache !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (29. Juli 2010)

Bin auch leider terminlich gebunden, aber coole Angelegenheit. Daumen hoch.


----------



## AlexFD (29. Juli 2010)

Servus

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es in Fulda und Umgebung regelmäßige Treffen zum gemeinsamen biken gibt?
Vor einigen Jahren gab es das immer vom Fahrradladen Nau und der Bike Box, gibt es das noch?
Alleine durch den Wald fahren wird mit der Zeit langweilig ;-)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Speeketze-VW (30. Juli 2010)

Glaube die BikeBox macht nix mehr, Nau hab ich keine Ahnung(glaub da läuft auch nix mehr) der Petersberger Radsportverein trifft sich immer Sa. 15Uhr Feuerwache, fahren dann 1-2h MTB, auch einige "Nichtvereinsmitglieder" fahren mit und leute aus anderen Vereinen. Also alles sehr locker gehandhabt. An der FH gabs auch mal was...


----------



## seven-secrets (30. Juli 2010)

Die Petersberger haben Durchhaltevermögen! Im Sommer um 15:00 Uhr an der Feuerwache in Petersberg, im Winter schon um 13:30 Uhr. Teilnehmer zwischen 3 und 20, je nach Wetterlage, Ferien etc. Dauer der Ausfahrten zwischen 2,5 und 3,0 Stunden. XCountry, einige Trails und natürlich den City-Trail. Auch einige Frauen sind am Start, also ein recht gemischter und lustiger Haufen Biker/innen. Samstags wird dann auch noch schnell der Sonntag verplant, teils MTB, im Sommer aber Schwerpunkt RR. Kommenden Sonntag geht es rund um Fulda mit dem MTB, von Wartturm zu Wartturm...
Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit usw. erfährt man in Pöttis Bikecorner, dem "Stammlokal" der AllWetterBiker. 

@speeketze
Viel Erfolg in Wombach und komm unfallfrei wieder heim. Ich habe schon gehört, dass Du über die mehr gewordenen Höhenmeter richtig begeistert bist. Du bist halt ein Geniesser.


----------



## AlexFD (31. Juli 2010)

Danke seven-secrets  für den Tipp
War Heute mal kurz bei Pöttis Bikecorner um ein Ersatzteil zu bestellen und muss sagen die sind ja voll nett !
Haben uns auch über die gemeinsamen MTB Touren unterhalten, werd wohl nächsten Samstag mit am Start sein. 

Schönes Wochenende noch, gruß Alex


----------



## seven-secrets (1. August 2010)

Hallo Alex,

dann sehen wir uns sicherlich und Du lernst den verrückten Haufen mal kennen.

Schönes Rest-WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (2. August 2010)

@speeketze
Viel Erfolg in Wombach und komm unfallfrei wieder heim. Ich habe schon gehört, dass Du über die mehr gewordenen Höhenmeter richtig begeistert bist. Du bist halt ein Geniesser.[/QUOTE]

ja ja, das hatte gestern am Ende nur wenig mit genießen zu tun! OK die Abfahrten konnte man genießen, sofern sie nicht zu gatschig waren. Ab KM60 hatte ich massiv mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen bis ich total abgeschlagen im Ziel eintrudelte. Aber alles Unfall- und Patschenfrei! Nächstes mal halt die überfüllte Mittelstrecke...so long bis Elters!


----------



## wie was he (3. August 2010)

leute wenn ich euch was sagen darf kauft euch keine sixpack lenker


----------



## seven-secrets (3. August 2010)

wie was he schrieb:


> leute wenn ich euch was sagen darf kauft euch keine sixpack lenker



Weshalb, hast Du Deinen halbiert?


----------



## cmon (3. August 2010)

warst du der kerl in steinach am wochenende, dem der lenker gebrochen ist?


----------



## feirefizo (3. August 2010)

Wenn nur ein Lenker gebrochen ist, dann war er's. Und in der Tat, er hat ihn ziemlich genau halbiert.


----------



## cmon (3. August 2010)

soweit ich gesehen habe, gabs nur einen. wir haben dann noch drüber diskutiert, ab welchen alter man lenker mal tauschen sollte und wie übel sowas sein muss... am ende hatte ich dann doch nur in jedem lauf einen platten...


----------



## wie was he (5. August 2010)

ja diser verfluchte lenker ist mir gebrochen und das ist richtig ******* naja cmon warst du auch in steinach


----------



## cmon (5. August 2010)

ja war auch in steinach... lief aber nicht so toll... also training schon, im rennen in jedem lauf einen platten. hab in winterberg beim gdc gesehen, wie einem ein neuer lenker beim zielsprung gebrochen ist... den hats voll geschmissen, aber ist auch ohne verletzung aufgestanden.


----------



## feirefizo (10. August 2010)

*Fällt aus: Sommerfest, Mountainbike-Stuntshow, Pumptrack-Rennen am 14.08. in Wüstfeld*

An die, die am 14.08.2010 zu unserem Fest im Alten Sägewerk in Wüstfeld kommen wollten:

Aufgrund eines tragischen Ereignisses haben wir uns entschlossen, die Veranstaltung abzusagen (nein, hat nichts mit MTB zu tun, falls sich das jmd fragen sollte).

Wir wollen die Aktion nachholen, wenn die Umstände wieder besser sind.

Grüße

M


----------



## Bonzolino (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

Wer war denn von euch in Elters?
Soviele habe mich überholt,da waren bestimmt auch ein Paar kollegen hier aus dem Forum dabei?
Wer fährt am 05.09 Kothen?

gruß vom alten Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wie was he (11. August 2010)

cmon schrieb:


> ja war auch in steinach... lief aber nicht so toll... also training schon, im rennen in jedem lauf einen platten. hab in winterberg beim gdc gesehen, wie einem ein neuer lenker beim zielsprung gebrochen ist... den hats voll geschmissen, aber ist auch ohne verletzung aufgestanden.



du warst der der sein bike in der mittelstation so weg geworfen hat oder cmon


----------



## Bonzolino (11. August 2010)

Nö,ich habe nüscht weggeworfen.
Aber ich habe einen getroffen am ersten KP,der sah nicht mehr so gut aus.
Wer war es?
Ich glaube der hatte ein Cube und die Bereifung war "Schneller Ralf"
Aber bei dem Regen war das  wohl nicht die erste wahl?!

grüße

vom alten sack


----------



## cmon (11. August 2010)

@wie was he:

nene ich würde mein rad nie einfach wegwerfen... kann die leute absolut net ab, die sowas machen... hab für meins lang genug gearbeitet, um zu wissen was es gekostet hat...


----------



## seven-secrets (12. August 2010)

Bonzolino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer fährt am 05.09 Kothen?
> 
> gruß vom alten Sack



Ich, ist ja eine der schönsten MTB-Strecken bei den Specialcups bzw. Radvierern. Erst die Kletterrei auf die Mottener Haube und dann die Belohnung, der Volkersbergtrail, das lass' ich mir doch nicht entgehen.


----------



## ml IX (12. August 2010)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Ich, ist ja eine der schönsten MTB-Strecken bei den Specialcups bzw. Radvierern. Erst die Kletterrei auf die Mottener Haube und dann die Belohnung, der Volkersbergtrail, das lass' ich mir doch nicht entgehen.




Meiner einer war auch am Start. Hat wieder mal sauviel Spaß, bis auf den Regen. Gehört aber dazu. Freu mich schon auf Kothen.


----------



## NoBseHz (13. August 2010)

ich will auch! Und ja, is ne relativ schöne Strecke, aber da könnte man fast durchgehend Trails fahren.. Nunja, für die breite Masse ist es wahrscheinlich schlauer, wenn ich nicht die Strecke basteln darf heehee


----------



## wie was he (13. August 2010)

okay


----------



## L0cke (21. August 2010)

mal ein überarbeitetes Video:


----------



## cmon (23. August 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp fÃ¼r alle Abfahrtsorientierten Biker in der RhÃ¶n:

Wer braucht schon einen Bikepark an der Wasserkuppe? Niemand, denn wir haben ihn bereits... am Kreuzberg. Wie vielleicht so mancher weiÃ, verkehrt immer zwischen 1. Mai und 3. Oktober an jedem Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag der HochrhÃ¶nbus (www.hochrhÃ¶nbus.de). Bei diesem ist Fahrradmitnahme mÃ¶glich. Er fÃ¤hrt einmal stÃ¼ndlich von Bischofsheim/RhÃ¶n zum Kreuzberg. Kostenpunkt: Einzelfahrt 4â¬, Tageskarte 3,20â¬!!! Kein Witz. ZusÃ¤tzlich fÃ¤llt pro Fahrt (kommt auf den Busfahrer an, wir haben z.B. nur einmal gezahlt fÃ¼r den Tag) 1â¬ fÃ¼r den Fahrradtransport an oder man kauft einfach eine 2te Tageskarte... Gesamtkosten 6,40â¬ fÃ¼r einen Tag shuttlen. 

Am Kreuzberg gibt es zahlreiche AbfahrtsmÃ¶glichkeiten nach Bischofsheim, vom schmalen Singletrail Ã¼ber flowige trails. Bitte achtet immer auf Wanderer, damit es keinen Ãrger gibt. An der Post in Bischofsheim befindet sich an der Bushaltestelle auch eine Toilette. Mittags zwischen 12:26 und 14:26 fÃ¤hrt kein Bus, aber da kann man ja mal eine Pause am Kloster einlegen. Die Busfahrer waren sehr freundlich und interessiert, was wir genau vorhaben. Wir sind gestern 6 mal gefahren, rechnerisch gesehen sind sogar 8 Fahrten mÃ¶glich. Wer jetzt Sorgen hat, dass einmal pro Stunde zu wenig ist und man zu lange warten muss, so sei gesagt, das der Bus ja bereits 11min braucht bis man oben ist. Dann muss man ja zum Einstieg der jeweiligen Abfahrt fahren was auch nochmal zwischen 5-15min dauern kann. Und zum Schluss muss man ja wieder zurÃ¼ck zur Haltestelle. Also bei der lÃ¤ngsten Abfahrt haben wir mit kurzen Zwischenstopps ca. 15-20 Minuten gebraucht. Bei den kÃ¼rzeren Fahrten haben wir noch unsere Secret Spots abgefahren, bei denen man droppen kann oder einfach nur chillen kann. Insgesamt ein echt geiler Tag gewesen und wird bestimmt wiederholt, wahrscheinlich schon nÃ¤chsten Sonntag. Also wer Lust hat mal mitzufahren, meldet sich am besten bei mir oder bei ikonolast per pn, dann kann man sich mal treffen zum fahren. Ist eine nette Abwechslung zum Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (23. August 2010)

na dann, bis nach meinem urlaub 

wegen waku. freerider90 und kollegen waren ja beim bürgermeister in ehrenberg. noch ist die sache am laufen. wiegend hat ja nichts dagegen 

lg


----------



## wie was he (25. August 2010)

dann sollten wir mit dem bike park schnell machen weil demnächst die kuppe als uhrwald geschützt werden soll


----------



## L0cke (26. August 2010)

Kleines Vid von unserem Track, haben einen neuen Tabel, gebaut von wiewashe und co (am Ende des Videos)




cmon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp für alle Abfahrtsorientierten Biker in der Rhön:
> 
> Wer braucht schon einen Bikepark an der Wasserkuppe? Niemand, denn wir haben ihn bereits... am Kreuzberg. Wie vielleicht so mancher weiß, verkehrt immer zwischen 1. Mai und 3. Oktober an jedem Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag der Hochrhönbus (www.hochrhönbus.de). Bei diesem ist Fahrradmitnahme möglich. Er fährt einmal stündlich von Bischofsheim/Rhön zum Kreuzberg. Kostenpunkt: Einzelfahrt 4, Tageskarte 3,20!!! Kein Witz. Zusätzlich fällt pro Fahrt (kommt auf den Busfahrer an, wir haben z.B. nur einmal gezahlt für den Tag) 1 für den Fahrradtransport an oder man kauft einfach eine 2te Tageskarte... Gesamtkosten 6,40 für einen Tag shuttlen.
> 
> Am Kreuzberg gibt es zahlreiche Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten nach Bischofsheim, vom schmalen Singletrail über flowige trails. Bitte achtet immer auf Wanderer, damit es keinen Ärger gibt. An der Post in Bischofsheim befindet sich an der Bushaltestelle auch eine Toilette. Mittags zwischen 12:26 und 14:26 fährt kein Bus, aber da kann man ja mal eine Pause am Kloster einlegen. Die Busfahrer waren sehr freundlich und interessiert, was wir genau vorhaben. Wir sind gestern 6 mal gefahren, rechnerisch gesehen sind sogar 8 Fahrten möglich. Wer jetzt Sorgen hat, dass einmal pro Stunde zu wenig ist und man zu lange warten muss, so sei gesagt, das der Bus ja bereits 11min braucht bis man oben ist. Dann muss man ja zum Einstieg der jeweiligen Abfahrt fahren was auch nochmal zwischen 5-15min dauern kann. Und zum Schluss muss man ja wieder zurück zur Haltestelle. Also bei der längsten Abfahrt haben wir mit kurzen Zwischenstopps ca. 15-20 Minuten gebraucht. Bei den kürzeren Fahrten haben wir noch unsere Secret Spots abgefahren, bei denen man droppen kann oder einfach nur chillen kann. Insgesamt ein echt geiler Tag gewesen und wird bestimmt wiederholt, wahrscheinlich schon nächsten Sonntag. Also wer Lust hat mal mitzufahren, meldet sich am besten bei mir oder bei ikonolast per pn, dann kann man sich mal treffen zum fahren. Ist eine nette Abwechslung zum Bikepark.




Das ist bissel was anderes als ein Bikepark an der Waku, alleine schon wegen den gewarnten Wanderern.... und evtl einem Track mit größeren Sprüngen....


----------



## cmon (26. August 2010)

war ja auch nur scherzhaft gemeint, ist aber voererst eine gute alternative und spaß machts allemal... mit einem vollwertigen bikepark kann es natürlich nicht mithalten


----------



## NoBseHz (27. August 2010)

was ist denn der aktuelle Stand mit dem Bikepark Wasserkuppe? Ich hab mich schon von nicht-Bikern fragen lassen müssen, was genau da jetzt gebaut wird, also da spricht sich schon viel rum..


----------



## seven-secrets (29. August 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> was ist denn der aktuelle Stand mit dem Bikepark Wasserkuppe? Ich hab mich schon von nicht-Bikern fragen lassen müssen, was genau da jetzt gebaut wird, also da spricht sich schon viel rum..



Geht es um das Gerücht, dass das Radsporthaus S... aus der Nähe von Fulda da was baut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (29. August 2010)

Kreuzberg viel Regen, zuviel für anständige Fotos und mein Blitz war auch noch leer. Mehr gibts später:


----------



## racejo (29. August 2010)

Ich wär zu gern dabei gewesen...


----------



## Redhead74 (30. August 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Kreuzberg viel Regen, zuviel für anständige Fotos und mein Blitz war auch noch leer. Mehr gibts später:



Wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich noch ein bisschen da geblieben ;-) 
ne schmarn war froh wie ich zu Hause war drecks Wetter.


----------



## NoBseHz (30. August 2010)

Auch ich war mal wieder unterwegs, 9:45h durch die Rhön mit einem Kumpel, der mein Fully bekommen hat für diesen einen Tag.


----------



## cmon (30. August 2010)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich noch ein bisschen da geblieben ;-)
> ne schmarn war froh wie ich zu Hause war drecks Wetter.



ja wir haben dann auch nur noch ein paar bilder gemacht und ich bin dann nur noch 1 mal gefahren. aber es hat spaß gemacht. bei besserem wetter und besserem zustand kannste ja mal wieder vorbei kommen


----------



## gloovE (31. August 2010)

Ich kenne den ungefähren Aktuellen Stand im Zusammenhang der Wasserkuppe.
Der Antrag den Wir am 16.08.10 gestellt haben wurde Genehmigt. Soweit ich weiß haben wir ein Treffen im September auf der Wasserkuppe mit den Leuten von Wiegand, den Bürgermeistern und Leuten von dem Biosphärenreservat Rhön. Weitere Details kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen. 

Von uns sind momentan drei Strecken geplant. Eine Freeride Strecke, eine Downhillstrecke und ein Übungsparcours in der Nähe vom Panoramalift. Was aber nun gebaut werden wird, entscheidet sich meiner Meinung an dem Treffen im September.

Drücken Wir weiterhin die Daumen 

Lg gloovE


----------



## Rappsbanane (1. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag (4.9.) findet der erste Team-Triathlon in Gersfeld statt. Das Radfahren wird auf einer MTB-Strecke durchgeführt.
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, und in der Kürze noch zwei Teammitglieder findet, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Weitere Infos gibt es hier: http://www.sporton.de/CMS/users/templates/template.asp?user_id=226096&page_id=48107

Viele Grüße


----------



## seven-secrets (1. September 2010)

Ist denn die Anmeldefrist da nicht schon vorbei oder kann man nachmelden?


----------



## Rappsbanane (2. September 2010)

Nachmeldung ist bis zu 30 min. vor dem Start möglich.


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. September 2010)

So, hab was neues aus der Rhön. Der Berg nimmt langsam Formen an. Bisher ists nen bisschen Trail dann der Drop, danach nen Table bisschen um die Kurve dann bisschen Trail, kleine Kante in den Wald, zweimal treten und dann nen 7m Double, der aber noch im Bau ist, wie wir weiter bauen wissen wir noch nicht.

Erste Impressionen vom Drop, der hat ca. 4m der Absprung ist dort oben wo ich stehe. Einmal von unten und einmal die Sicht von oben auf den Table dahinter.











Und ein erstes Mal ohne Style runterplumpsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (2. September 2010)

@Ikonoklast
und wo ist das?


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. September 2010)

Ist  am Kreuzberg, wo genau kann ich hier natürlich nicht schreiben


----------



## soso79 (2. September 2010)

ui, schaut geil aus  pups mir mit sicherheit in die hose^^


----------



## wie was he (3. September 2010)

ikonoklast brauchst du hilfe beim bauen würde mich zu verfügungung stellen


----------



## gloovE (3. September 2010)

würde gerne mal vorbei kommen und es mir anschauen. Pm me


----------



## L0cke (3. September 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


>




sieht gut aus, da würd ich mir mal gern in die Hose kacken , Landung sieht recht lang und steil aus, ist es auch oder?


----------



## ml IX (4. September 2010)

Hi Leuts, 
falls Morgen einer in Kothen startet, könntet ihr mir die Tour mal bitte aufzeichnen bzw. die GPX-Datei zukommen lassen.
Kann leider Verletzungsbedingt ( Sehnenscheidentzündung in der Achhillessehen ) nicht mit an Start gehen.
Wetter soll ja gut werden. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## soso79 (5. September 2010)

so, hab das heute mal ausprobiert mitm kreuzberg. echt mal ne gute abwechslung ! nur leider bei der ersten abfahrt bissl verfahren...musste dann wieder paar km den berg hoch, gott sei dank war ich nur mitm enduro da. euren spot hab ich net gefunden aber wenn es so einfach wäre, würde es ja kein secret spot sein ^^

vielen dank für den tipp und hoffe man sieht sich mal, könnt ja bescheid geben wenn ihr wieder mal da seid !


----------



## laleso (5. September 2010)

ml IX schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> falls Morgen einer in Kothen startet, könntet ihr mir die Tour mal bitte aufzeichnen bzw. die GPX-Datei zukommen lassen.
> Kann leider Verletzungsbedingt ( Sehnenscheidentzündung in der Achhillessehen ) nicht mit an Start gehen.
> Wetter soll ja gut werden.
> ...



Ich hab´s Dir mal hochgeladen:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cyamnaaadwrwpjtu

Seltsamerweise hat die Strecke anstatt der versprochenen 60 km nur 49.
Teilweise waren ganz gute Trails eingebaut. Nachfahren lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumcode (6. September 2010)

laleso schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise hat die Strecke anstatt der versprochenen 60 km nur 49.
> Teilweise waren ganz gute Trails eingebaut. Nachfahren lohnt sich!



Moin zusammen,
ich bin auch die große Mtb Runde gefahren und hatte am Schluss "nur" 50km und knapp 1400 hM am Tacho stehen.
Ich hab dann drei andere Biker gefragt die mit mir ins Ziel sind was sie am Tacho stehen haben und sie meinten nur mein Tacho ginge falsch???

Hab ich irgendwo was verpasst??? Kann ich mir aber nicht so richtig vorstellen?

Aber nichtsdestotrotz, Strecke war richtig gut, "schöne" Anstiege und noch schönere Abfahrten!

Gruß drumcode


----------



## seven-secrets (6. September 2010)

drumcode schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich bin auch die große Mtb Runde gefahren und hatte am Schluss "nur" 50km und knapp 1400 hM am Tacho stehen.



Hallo drumcode,

wir waren mit 5 Biker/innen auf der Strecke und hatten auch nur 51 km und 1360 hm auf der Uhr. Mehr war da nicht und wer mehr hat, hat sich verfahren. 
Die Strecke war toll, knackige Anstige und herrliche Abfahrten lösten sich ab. Manche kritisierten allerdings den fahrtechnischen Anspruch und meinten er sei viel zu hoch. Das fand ich nicht und der Veranstalter hat aus dem Charakter der Strecke auch kein Geheimnis gemacht.

Fazit: auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## ml IX (6. September 2010)

Schön zu hören, dass wenigstens ihr Spaß hattet.
Muss das Ganze ja mit einem weinenden Auge lesen.
Nächstes Jahr wieder.

@laleso
thx for den Track.


----------



## Redhead74 (8. September 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ist  am Kreuzberg, wo genau kann ich hier natürlich nicht schreiben



gefällt mir gut müssen mal wieder zam fahren ;-)


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. September 2010)

joo...:





fehlt noch der Anlieger dahinter, mal sehen, wann der fertig wird...


----------



## gloovE (11. September 2010)

sieht aus wie ob der absprung total morsch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (11. September 2010)

Ist schon mehr als stabil gebaut


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. September 2010)

Heute von 9.26-12.26Uhr mitm Bus am Berg unterwegs!


----------



## soso79 (12. September 2010)

mhhh, mist schaff ich nicht. war gestern noch in willingen und wenn ich mich jetzt gleich ab mache tritt mich meine dame in den ar....
erstmal frühstücken und vielleicht sieht man sich noch.


----------



## soso79 (12. September 2010)

@ikonoklast
 so, die kurbel fällt nu nimmer ab^^spacer ist raus 

thx nochmal und hoffe bis zum nächsten mal !

sorry, hab den namen vom 2. fahrer vergessen...mit dem alutech, bist doch auch hier, oder ?


----------



## cmon (12. September 2010)

johannes ist hier nicht vertreten, schön wenn sich immer mehr leute finden die mitfahren. nächste woche bin ich auch wieder am start, sofern die rippe mitspielt.


----------



## HappyTimme (13. September 2010)

hallo leute, sorry, dass ich mich einfach so einmische, aber ich wollt ma fragen, ob ich auch ma mitfahren kann, bzw, wie ich von salz nach bheim komme, und dann noch ne frage an Ikonoklast: kann ich dafür auch mein hardtail nehmen??


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. September 2010)

Timo du kannst dein Hardtail nehmen, du kannst aber auch einfach mich anrufen, wie du von Salz nach Bischofsheim kommst und dann fährt da von Nes ja auch noch der Bus mit Fahrradanhänger, der direkt hoch auf den Berg fährt, weil das der Bus ist, der auch von Bischofsheim aus fährt.
@Paul wollten wir nicht nächstes We lieber nach Steinach?


----------



## HappyTimme (13. September 2010)

cool, ich ruf dich nochma an


----------



## cmon (13. September 2010)

@ikono:

können wir auch wieder machen, ich meld mich am donnerstag nochmal bei dir.


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. September 2010)

Ja, dieses Wochenende musste dir Samstag vormerken falls wir das machen, muss am Sonntag arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (15. September 2010)

Hier ein Video von David und mir auf den Strecken in Wartenberg.
Viel Spaß beim Anschaun! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMt2Dv1oWFs"]YouTube        - RTM Snapshot - Wartenberg[/nomedia]


----------



## ml IX (15. September 2010)

gloovE schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von David und mir auf den Strecken in Wartenberg.
> Viel Spaß beim Anschaun!
> 
> YouTube        - RTM Snapshot - Wartenberg




Sehr geiles Video


----------



## soso79 (15. September 2010)

@gloove - sau gut !

wenn man mal zusammen zählt, sind echt schon verdammt viele hier im umkreis die den bergabsport ausüben^^
hoffentlich wirds noch was mit der kuppe. gebt mir bitte noch bescheid wann nächsten montag die begehung ist oben, vllt schaff ich es vorbei zu kommen.

lg


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. September 2010)

Sehr schickes Video! Schnitt, Fahren, Spot, passt alles!


----------



## HappyTimme (15. September 2010)

echt geiles vid
kann mir ma bitte ijemand sagen, wo es gute trails gibt die mann vom kreuzberg nach bischofsheim fahren kann??


----------



## cmon (15. September 2010)

sehr geiler spot, sehr geiles video


----------



## Redhead74 (16. September 2010)

gloovE schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von David und mir auf den Strecken in Wartenberg.
> Viel Spaß beim Anschaun!
> 
> YouTube        - RTM Snapshot - Wartenberg



Überragender Sport + Fahren sehr sehr geil


----------



## Stalko (16. September 2010)

Nicht vergessen: Am kommenden Samstag den 18.09., findet der 11. Sparbröder MTB-Team-Biathlon statt!
Info und Anmeldung unter www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de

Also bis Samstag und Gruß aus Sparbrod!


----------



## FFM (17. September 2010)

Nach Wartenberg muss ich auch mal wieder...

Jemand von Euch, ab Oktober unter der Woche dort unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (27. September 2010)

In den Herbstferien werden mit sicherheit einige Kids unterwegs sein. Meistens sind wir aber Sa / So oben


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. September 2010)

Am wochenende fàhrt zum letzten mal dieses jahr der kreuzbergbus. müßten mal alle zusammen heizen gehen...


----------



## NoBseHz (29. September 2010)

Ich ziehe um, werde nach Halle gehen und BWL studieren. Ich versuch so schnell wie möglich mich hoch zu arbeiten und zu wechseln, wieder raus ins Schöne und vll auch in die Berge ^^


----------



## racejo (29. September 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Am wochenende fàhrt zum letzten mal dieses jahr der kreuzbergbus. müßten mal alle zusammen heizen gehen...



Auf jeden Fall. Hab Samstag und Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin samstags ab halb 10 am berg.
sonntag bin ich raus, da muss ich frühs noch eine runde streetfahren gehen und nachmittag nach frankfurt...


----------



## soso79 (1. Oktober 2010)

bei uns siehts eher nach sonntag aus...aber vllt klappts ja auch morgen. letztes we am sa wars echt heftig. nass und schlamm ist kein ausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann wart ihr Samstags unterwegs? Wir waren zwischen halb 10 und 1 fahren und etwas nass war es schon, ja


----------



## soso79 (1. Oktober 2010)

13.26 erste busfahrt  knapp verpasst. chandra war auch mit dabei.

...ja...etwas^^ 


aber heut hörts ja auf mit regen und bis morgen ist dann etwas angetrocknet !


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Oktober 2010)

so, eine abfahrt haben wir schon...
geil


----------



## soso79 (2. Oktober 2010)

also wir kommen erst morgen. geht leider nicht anders. dann wirds auch bissl trockener sein...ist schon heftig heut, oder ?

werd mich in hersfeld für paar geschmeidige runden aufhalten. 

vllt habt ja morgen wieder lust ?


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Oktober 2010)

Morgen leider keine zeit. ist perfekt. griffig, bisschen nass, Nette leute...


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil!

Morgen hätte ich Lust, Die Strecken sind alle ultra griffig und so weiter, war super gut heute.

Einzig der junge Mann muss etwas fotografieren üben 






edit: wenn ich morgen unterwegs bin, dann von 9.26 bis maximal 12.26...


----------



## soso79 (2. Oktober 2010)

...dann haben wir zwei abfahrten zusammen. bin ab 11.26 mit im bus


----------



## racejo (2. Oktober 2010)

Voraussichtlich sind wir ab 10:26 da. Bis dann


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Oktober 2010)

ha, wie geil


----------



## soso79 (3. Oktober 2010)

geiler Tag !








an die, die unfreiwillig abgestiegen sind, gute besserung !
videos müssen mal zusammen geschnitten werden. kann immer nur nen teil von verwendet werden, da nach kurzer fahrt nur noch braune flecken zu sehen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. Oktober 2010)

soeben angkommen, grad schnell geduscht und gepackt, geht gleich weiter Richtung Norden.
Bilder gibt es nachher wenn ich es schaffe, Videos kann ich ja schneiden Soso 
War auf jeden Fall echt schön ne lockere Feierabendrunde, mit bissel Stress bei der Anreise


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Oktober 2010)

Ach schade, dass ich da schon weg musste. war spaßig, leider war bei mir heute sowieso die kraft nach zweimal runterfahren draußen.
freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr...


----------



## L0cke (3. Oktober 2010)

soo, bin angekommen, nun ein paar Bilder und mehr oder weniger kleinier Bericht.

Ich bin erst später zur Gruppe hinzugestoßen und habe nach einer flotten Autofahrt, (10 Minuten schneller als von Navi zu Beginn der Anreise berechnet ) um 14:26 meinen ersten Bus recht knapp bestiegen.
zunächst ging es mit Bus und Bikeanhänger den Berg hoch, 3,20 Euro für die Personentageskarte und 1 Euro fürs Bike, letzterer Betrag musste bei jeder Fahrt entrichtet werden, ist aber nach meiner Meinung fair.
Der Rhönradbus fährt nicht nur von Bischofsheim die Wasserkuppe hoch, auch andere Orte werden angesteuert, sollte also für jeden was dabei sein, gibt ja genug Trails in der Rhön, wenn man weiß wo sie sind *g*.

Aber nun Bilder




Bild von einer kleinen Pause, danke für die Schokolade an dieser Stelle 








fahren!!!
Die Tour ging über verschiedene Trails, mit drei Straßenpassagen welche aber bis die durch den Ort B recht kurz waren, die Trails selber waren bis auf den Anfang recht schmal und mit Wurzeln und Steinen gespickt.
Heute hatten wir als kleine Besonderheit Schlamm, aber so richtig, wer hier keine guten Matschreifen hatte war echt gut am schlittern, aber selbst mit Schlammreifen war es nicht einfach zu fahren, da die Trails recht zerfahren und sehr aufgeweicht waren, hat aber trotzalledem eine mortz Gaudi gemacht, und Abflüge waren, zumindest in der Zeit als ich mitgefahren bin, selten und glimpflich.











doch nach einigen schönen Abfahrten war Ende, wir waren dreckig, aber so richtig, und dazu glücklich und etwas aufgedreht 








also war sexy bike wash angesagt xD




Nach dem biken, reden, essen, sexybikewash, und noch viel mehr, natürlich mit viel Spaß versehen ist nun dieser schöne Tag zu Ende, es wurde gepackt und jeder fuhrt seiner Wege.
Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle das ihr alle gut heimgekommen seit, wir wollen den Oktober nochmal nach Willingen, Harz oder auch mal an meine  Vereinstrecke in hef hoffe es können einige bei den Sachen, schlaft gut miteinander und Kette rechts!!


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. Oktober 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> aber selbst mit war es nicht einfach zu fahren, da die Trails recht verfahren waren


----------



## cmon (4. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid alle schweine... ich durfte die letzten 2 wochen nur möbel schleppen und wäre so gerne dabei gewesen, jetzt wo endlich was geht auf meinen heimstrecken, muss ich depp ja wegziehen... aahhhhh naja im nächsten jahr bin ich auch ab und an wieder mit dabei, wenn ich wieder zu besuch in der rhön bin, derweil such ich mir hier ein paar schöne strecken. bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich nicht wieder irgendwer am neuen downhillbefall am kreuzberg stört und wir weiter ungestört dort fahren können.

so long grüße aus kufstein.


----------



## soso79 (4. Oktober 2010)

mensch locke, wasn nen bericht 

ich hab noch eure nackig-mach-bilder 

hast bei deiner aufzählung den freundlichen busfahrer vergessen. zum glück hab ich da gerade aufgehört und mir ist das ausziehen erspart geblieben


----------



## soso79 (4. Oktober 2010)

dann pack ich noch zwei bilder dazu


----------



## racejo (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## köllefornia (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,
bin den Oktober + November unter der Woche immer in Fulda.
Gibt es Trails, die man nach Feierabend (Nachmittag) noch gut erreichen kann? Dann würde ich am Wochenende mal mein Rad ins Auto packen und mit hierher bringen.
Würde mich freuen. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (7. Oktober 2010)

Letztes mal waren wir am südlichen Ende der Rhön, wie sieht es denn mal aus mit einer (Freeride)Tour am nördlichen Ende?



Ikonoklast schrieb:


>



man muss lesen, dann versteht mann den Satz auch, ich habs aber mal für dich geändert 



cmon schrieb:


> ihr seid alle schweine... ich durfte die letzten 2 wochen nur möbel schleppen und wäre so gerne dabei gewesen, jetzt wo endlich was geht auf meinen heimstrecken, muss ich depp ja wegziehen... aahhhhh naja im nächsten jahr bin ich auch ab und an wieder mit dabei, wenn ich wieder zu besuch in der rhön bin, derweil such ich mir hier ein paar schöne strecken. bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich nicht wieder irgendwer am neuen downhillbefall am kreuzberg stört und wir weiter ungestört dort fahren können.
> 
> so long grüße aus kufstein.



ohje das ist schade, naja meld dich wenn du da mal in der alten Heimat bist 



soso79 schrieb:


> mensch locke, wasn nen bericht
> 
> ich hab noch eure nackig-mach-bilder
> 
> hast bei deiner aufzählung den freundlichen busfahrer vergessen. zum glück hab ich da gerade aufgehört und mir ist das ausziehen erspart geblieben



hehe, hoffe der Rest bekommt was mit, von unseren Touren- und CC-Freunden hört man ja leider immer weniger hier , fänds schön wenn ihr auch mal mehr schreibt 



köllefornia schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> bin den Oktober + November unter der Woche immer in Fulda.
> Gibt es Trails, die man nach Feierabend (Nachmittag) noch gut erreichen kann? Dann würde ich am Wochenende mal mein Rad ins Auto packen und mit hierher bringen.
> Würde mich freuen.
> Gruß



sers, in hef gibt es was, ist aber nen Stück Fahrzeit für dich, dürft sich aber lohnen, ist eine sehr gut geeignete Strecke für Anfänger bis Profis und man kann es schon mit nem AM-Rad fahren (ich fahrs auch mit nem Freeridehardtail) am Samstag sind einige ab frühen Nachmittag da, wenn du Lust hast zu kommen schreib mich an.
hier sind auch noch ein paar Vids drin.


----------



## skabrot (20. Oktober 2010)

hey hey!

was habt ihr so am kommenden we vor?

wenns mit dem wetter einigermaßen hinhaut, würde ich gern ne gechillte freeride tour in der rhön machen oder vllt noch mal mit ein paar jungs nach willingen gurken.


----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2010)

werd mit nem kollegen wahrscheinlich nach willingen düsen


----------



## cmon (20. Oktober 2010)

der bus fährt nur bis zum 3.10. d.h. du müsstest die ganzen strecken selbst hochfahren, auch spaßig, aber deutlich anstrengender.


----------



## racejo (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch. Meiner Hand gehts aber noch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mitm Flatline irgendwo in der Rhön unterwegs. Na und dann fahr ich halt hoch, für was hab ich nen großes Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas77451 (21. Oktober 2010)

hey, ich komme auch aus fulda, fahre aber eher freeride  aber trotzdem mal ne runde radeln, wär ich auch nicht schlecht : )


----------



## soso79 (21. Oktober 2010)

@racejo, wasn passiert...aber nicht vom kreuzberg, oder ?


----------



## racejo (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin in Willingen bei ner Pipi Kurve gestürzt, hab mir dabei das Handgelenk gestaucht. Gebrochen ist nichts. Aber es braucht halt Zeit.


----------



## gloovE (21. Oktober 2010)

Wo es auf der Waku geschneit hat sind wir die Milseburg runter. Bei strömendem Regen und Nebel sind die Steine ganzschön rutschig. Trotzdesem ein toller tag.  Hier zwei Bilder:




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767909




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767902


----------



## soso79 (22. Oktober 2010)

sieht stark aus !


----------



## mari.safari (22. Oktober 2010)

da muss ich auch noch mal unbedingt zum shooting hin!!
ich dachte mir beim wandern schon immer, dass da ne bike action cool kommen würde


----------



## gloovE (22. Oktober 2010)

mari.safari schrieb:


> da muss ich auch noch mal unbedingt zum shooting hin!!
> ich dachte mir beim wandern schon immer, dass da ne bike action cool kommen würde



können dort mal einen fetten shoot machen! Paddy würds mit sicherheit gefallen


----------



## skabrot (23. Oktober 2010)

wir sind heute so ab 2 an der steinwand und an der milseburg unterwegs. ist sonst noch jmd in der rhön unterwegs? wetter is ja fett : )


----------



## Nismo99 (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

war gestern mal wieder in der Rhön rund um die Wasserkuppe unterwegs. Bin echt schwer begeistert von der Natur und den Trails. Besonders in Erinnerung bleibt mir die Abfahrt vom Schafstein runter. Extrem geil!

Hab eben nach "Schafstein MTB" gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden. Werde jetzt regelmäßig reinblicken 

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## soso79 (31. Oktober 2010)

@ nismo, kannst dich gerne uns mal anschließen, waren heute zu 6 unterwegs.
und nebenbei, da ich mal das gleiche bike hatte wie du, hab ich noch die wippen vom red 3 hier rum liegen, sind wie neu, vllt 100km gefahren. bringen bei dir ohne weitere veränderungen hinten einen cm mehr federweg und dazu haste dann noch neue lager. will nen fuffi inkl. versand, einfach melden per pm falls interessant für dich.

hier mal nen pic von den neuesn kleinen drops:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (1. November 2010)

süss


----------



## soso79 (12. November 2010)

ge 

der hometrack ist nun auch fertig...sonst fällt er zu arg auf. wundert mich eh das bis jetzt fast alles stehen geblieben ist. 

hab aber was neues gefunden und erforscht  sehr sehr geile möglichkeiten, knapp 300hm ununterbrochene abfahrt. angefangen mit kleinem, steilen und schrierigem singletrail und dann gefolgt von (ist auf jeden fall geplant) jede jede menge sprüngen und drops. 

wird nur verdammt viel arbeit aber nach was vergleichbarem zu suchen in der rhön um gersfeld rum, wird vergebens bleiben


----------



## ironman75 (12. November 2010)

@Soso79

ich glaube ich habe letztens Euren Track gesehen....Wanderweg von Rommers Richtung Gersfeld...richtig?

Wo zweigt Ihr dann ab Richtung Sparbroder Pfädchen?

Nur Interesse halber...ich fahre lieber bergauf ;-) 

Gruß Ironman


----------



## soso79 (12. November 2010)

@ironman...von nalle kommend nach 3. großer alten eiche direkt rechts ab, dann sprung auf die wiese und dann ins waldstück rein, steilhang runter, kurz links fahren, dann wieder rechts runter über drop auf den zwischenweg. links ca 50 meter, dann wieder rechts ab uber den mini shore, sprung, dann mini-drop, dann links und nach ca 150 metern nur noch kurz den hang aufs pfädchen

vor der abfahrt auf die wiese sind ja nur die paar sprünge aufm waldweg jeweils seitlich und die kurzen stücke durchn wald, das meinteste, oder ?

da bauen wir jetzt auch nix mehr. haben das im grunde nur gemacht um die abfahrt von der nalle kommend nach gersfeld bissl lustiger zu machen wenn wir ne tour fahren.  komm immer von altenfeld hoch gefahren.

die neue sache wird cool, nur das dauert halt noch...


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

so still hier 

mal nen bild, wird irgendwann mal nen cooler northshore..wenn der schnee mal weg ist. die sche.. stämme sind auch sack schwer, diese jetzt sind ca. 9meter lang. einen der 12er für die andere seite haben wir gesägt aber zu zweit nicht weit bewegt bekommen


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

hey, Soso, habs schon auf FB gesehen, freu mich auch nächstes Jahr wenn der Schnee ist, Bischofsheim müssen wir dann auch wieder rocken 

hab auch was neues, habe ich in 20 Minuten gedreht, nachdem der erste Schnee gefallen war...


----------



## lukas77451 (8. Dezember 2010)

@soso79 

Wann seit ihr mal wieder unterwegs?^^


----------



## soso79 (8. Dezember 2010)

äähhhm ja, sobald der schnee flöten geht, sind wir wieder aktiv


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2010)

So, es ist kalt, es ist dunkel und es liegt Schnee, im Sommer war dies anders, so auch in Portes du Soleil, und wie einen heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne gibt es nun für euch ein Video von meiner Truppe aus Portes du Soleil, damit es euch wärmer wird 


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10833


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dh4ever_ (2. Januar 2011)

Moin
kennt einer von euch im umkreis von tann einen singeltrail oder ähnliches ??


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

Tann Richtung Katzenstein hoch an dem Berg sind mehrere, musst nur mal genau gucken, z.B. in der Nähe des Freibades sind schon 2

Ohne genaue Ortskenntnisse (nehme an die fehlen dir) bringt es wenig dir zu beschreiben wo sie sind, da hilft es am bestend ie Gegend mal zu erkunden und die Augen offen zu halten 
Ich war nun auch schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr sehr oft in Tann auf den Trails und dort wird sich wie im Geisarer Amt etc durch die Stürme viel verändert haben, die beiden oberhalb vom Freibad sind auf jeden Fall noch da, beim Skilift denke ich auch


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (2. Januar 2011)

moin
@ locke kannst mal genauer beschreiben 
denke das ich schon finde wohne seit 16 jahren in tann ;-) 
kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du wieder in der nähe fährst  

grez jendrik


----------



## L0cke (3. Januar 2011)

die beiden beim Freibad sind recht leicht zu finden, du folgst dem weg am freibad weiter, in der 180° Kurve gehts nen Stück in den Wald, da siehst du schon den einen Trail von der Bergstraße her kommend, bissel weiter oben gabelt der sich auch wenn man ca 100 Meter läuft.
Am Skilift den zeig ich dir wenn wir mal zusammen unterwegs sind, ich glaub den findet man nicht so leicht in dem Gebiet dank der vielen Wege da.
Was fährst eig für nen Radl und wie lang betreibst schon den Radsport?

p.s. sitz grad wenige Autominuten von dir entfernt


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (3. Januar 2011)

moin
wo kommst du her bzw wo sitzt du gerade 
ich habe ein norco shore 3 von 2008 gefahren und ein canyon torque frx von 09 ist in planung ansonsten hab ich noch en dirt und ein cc rumstehen 
ich glaub den am freibad kenn ich meinst du das am gerietpark mit den treppen ??


----------



## L0cke (3. Januar 2011)

hast ne PM , wenn du wie ich die per Holz abgestützten "Erdtreppenstufen" meinst, denken wir ans gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dh4ever_ (3. Januar 2011)

jo genau die ;-)


----------



## L0cke (3. Januar 2011)

gibts den noch? vor zwei Jahren war der fast weggespült


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (3. Januar 2011)

joa ich war au schon lange net mehr oben aber als ich vor ca 1 1/2 jahren oben war sahs noch ganz gut aus


----------



## L0cke (15. Januar 2011)

von gloovE


Milseburg






Angersbach von Mari safari


----------



## feirefizo (15. Januar 2011)

@L0ckes Signatur:
Wenn Du zu den restlichen 5% gehörtest, hättest Du nicht die Signatur die Du hast, Pummelchen.


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (15. Januar 2011)

moin 
das untere bild ist doch der "große" gap in angersbach oder ??


----------



## MTB | Sanny (15. Januar 2011)

Sers! Weiss einer von den Rhön-Locals hier, wie der aktuelle Stand ist in Sachen Bikepark an der Wasserkuppe ist? Ich kenne die Wasserkuppe recht gut und ein Park da wäre richtig cool! Oder zumindest ausgewiesene DH/Freeride Trails. Das mit dem Shuttle "Service" am Kreuzberg ist auch richtig interessant... da müsste man im Sommer unbedingt mal hin, das Demo testen  

Ride on! Ride Free!


----------



## gloovE (15. Januar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> von Mari Safari
> 
> Milseburg



Hallo Locke, das Foto habe ich geschossen und nicht Mari Safari, Danke!

@ MTB | Sanny
Zurzeit wird der Bauantrag für die Stadt geschrieben. Dieser muss dann genehmigt werden um Bauen zu können. Zudem gibt es noch eine ganze menge von Rechtilchen Sachen die noch geregelt werden müssen.

lg gloovE


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Januar 2011)

Liegt in Angersbach noch Schnee? Ist da im Moment fahrbar?


----------



## soso79 (20. Januar 2011)

@mtb sanny -> die jungs aus angersbach kümmern sich darum. haben die ersten hürden erfolgreich bewältigt und soweit ich weiß, siehts gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB | Sanny (20. Januar 2011)

@soso79 und gloovE: Thx für die Info! --> Wäre definitiv genial, wenn's mit dem Park an der Wasserkuppe klappt!

Ride on! Ride Free!

MTB | Sanny


----------



## gloovE (20. Januar 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Liegt in Angersbach noch Schnee? Ist da im Moment fahrbar?



Ich war zwar nicht mehr da, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dort kein Schnee mehr liegt. Wenn es bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr schneit, werde ich vorraussichtlich am Wochenende da sein und die Strecken von Laub und Ästen freiräumen und natürlich wird auch gefahren!

PS: @ Locke: Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## racejo (22. Januar 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Liegt in Angersbach noch Schnee? Ist da im Moment fahrbar?



Ist fahrbar. Laub auf der DH. Viele Äste liegen nicht rum und kein Schnee.


----------



## gloovE (24. Januar 2011)

Hier ein Video, was wir letztes Jahr gedreht haben.


----------



## soso79 (24. Januar 2011)

@gloove - sieht echt gut aus bei euch  muss unbedingt dies jahr vorbei schauen.

lg


----------



## soso79 (29. Januar 2011)

heut mal wieder weiter gebastelt 









ab linkem Bildrand geht der Shore noch ca. 5 Meter weiter... fast fertig


----------



## gloovE (30. Januar 2011)

sieht echt toll aus. Muss unbedingt mal vorberischaun


----------



## Vidi (1. Februar 2011)

so mal was aus flieden diesen jahres ;D


----------



## mari.safari (1. Februar 2011)

aha. ihr seid das. coole cable cam action 

man trifft sich bestimmt mal am weinberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (2. Februar 2011)

ganz cool, besonders die cable cam haut rein


----------



## Speeketze-VW (25. Februar 2011)

Es tut sich was im Landkreis FD,
Ein neuer Verein ist im entstehen, MTB-Verein Bieberstein eV soll er heißen, gestern war ein erstes Treffen in Langenbieber zur Sondierung des Intresses. Geplant ist Nachwuchsarbeit für die Kleinsten und Jugendlichen, Fahrtechnik für Frauen, Ausfahrten, Teilnachme am RhönCup, Hess.Bay.Rad4er, usw. auch soll auf einem Grundstück der Gem.Hofbieber ein Übungsparkur entstehen. Am 11.03.2011 soll die Gründungsversammlung stattfinden. Eine Homepage ist im entstehen. Wollen wir den Jungs, Mädels, Damen, Herren die Daumen zur erfolgreichen Gründung und Vereinsarbeit drücken!
Leider habe ich den Vorabinfoflyer nicht zur Hand, evtl. hat das ja einer der Forummer verfügbar, wenn nicht gibts den evtl. nächste Woche.
hasta luego


----------



## gloovE (25. Februar 2011)

Dazu gab es ja einen Artikel in der FD. Finde es gut, dass sich weitere Leute für den Sport in der Region einsetzten. Besonders bin ich gespannt auf das evnt. Gelände.
Was natürlich noch schön währe ist eine kleine DH Strecke


----------



## soso79 (25. Februar 2011)

jup, finds auch klasse !

gibts von waku was neues ? für den klettersport wird ja am petersberg ne halle gebaut und mit sicherheit bezuschusst...das könnte doch ggf. auch in fd für die waku erwähnt werden.


----------



## seven-secrets (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Allerseits, dem Glückwünschen von Speeketze schließe ich mich an, schön, dass neues Leben in die Region kommt. Außerdem hat sich auch in Pöttis-Bike-Corner einiges getan. Die sind in einen deutlich größeren Laden in der gleichen Straße umgezogen. Tolles Ambiente und noch größere Auswahl, schaut mal rein...


----------



## markus.2407 (28. Februar 2011)

Gibts ne nette cc Runde bei euch inne Ecke? Fährt jemand innerhalb der Woche (Mit. oder Do) nach Feierabend mit nem Gast? Gruss aussem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (1. März 2011)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Gibts ne nette cc Runde bei euch inne Ecke? Fährt jemand innerhalb der Woche (Mit. oder Do) nach Feierabend mit nem Gast? Gruss aussem Pott



Hallo markus,

sei dienstags oder donnerstags um 18:30 Uhr vor Pöttis Bike-Corner in Fulda in der Dr.-Dietz-Straße 12. Eine Lampe sollte schon am Lenker oder Helm sein. Samstags um 13:30 Uhr treffen sich die Biker/innen in Petersberg an der Feuerwache (Landwehr 11)


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (3. März 2011)

moin
wer noch interesse an dem oben genannten verein im bereich gravity hat kann sich bei mir melden werde trainer in diesem bereich sein


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

schön das sich etwas tut in der Rhön , *traummodus an*werden wir doch noch ein anerkanntes Bikerparadies*traummodus aus*, vor allem Allmountainfahrer hätten sicherlich ihren Spaß bei uns.
Waku geht nun schleppend auch wieder voran, nachdem letztes Jahr grob die Strecken abgesteckt wurden, und in Hef gibt es mit dem Yo-Trail nun schon bald ein Jahr eine offizielle Strecke für Freerider und Downhiller, daneben haben wir noch A-Bach und Flo-Berg als relativ bekannte Tracks.


aber nun wieder mal etwas bildliches aus der Region Rhön

Gestern war ich (unter anderem) mit Soso79 unterwegs: den ersten Teil unserer Ausfahrt, welche aus Trails mit einigen Modifikationen bestand, haben wir gefilmt (dazu wird die Tage noch ein Video kommen) 






[/URL][/IMG]


beim zweiten Teil haben wir den Ort gewechselt und sind 20km weiter nach Flo-Berg gefahren und haben dort auf der FR/DH-Strecke die letzten 1,5 Stunden vor der totalen Dunkelheit verbracht und auch einige Fotos geschossen:







wie so oft ist ohne Lift erstmal schieben angesagt...



 



aber nach dem Schieben kann es losgehn...





























schon schön nach 4 Monaten wieder am Radl zu sein .



Es waren Fahrer aller Leistungsklassen vertreten und man hat sich in lockerer Runde bissel gepusht und auch unser Anfänger hat es sich getraut mal zu springen 







alles in allem hatten wir viel Spaß und es war eine schöne und lockere Gesellschaft.





zum Schluss noch eine "Landestudie"












ich sage tschüs, hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch





schönes Restwochenende, ride on


----------



## soso79 (6. März 2011)

wiedermal schön geschrieben locke !
-> auf ein nächstes mal !


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (6. März 2011)

schöne pics 
wo ist der andere fr/dh trail von dem du oben gesprochen hast ( Yo-Trail) ??
wann seit ihr mal wieder unterwegs ??


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> wiedermal schön geschrieben locke !
> -> auf ein nächstes mal !







_Dh4ever_ schrieb:


> schöne pics
> wo ist der andere fr/dh trail von dem du oben gesprochen hast ( Yo-Trail) ??
> wann seit ihr mal wieder unterwegs ??



wegen Yo-Trail hatte ich dir ne PM geschickt, genauso wegen der Ausfahrt am Samstag,hast mir beide male nicht geantwortet, kommen meine PMs evtl nicht an?

mfg Locke


----------



## gloovE (7. März 2011)

schön geschrieben locke! Bin am Freitag auch mal am FB vorbeigefahen, aber dort sieht es ja ganz schön Drecking aus. Viel Müll und ziemlich heruntergekommen, da ist mir dann schon wieder die Lust vergangen. Aber schön das es dort noch welche zum Biken hinzieht.  Wenn denn mal wieder jemand da ist könnte er doch bitte mal den Müll wegräumen, wir sind doch Naturbewusste Leute oder nicht? 

@Locke: kannst du mir bitte mal schreiben wo der Yo-Trail ist und wie man dort bequem hinkommt?

lg gloovE


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (7. März 2011)

moin
bei mir ist was angekommen 
aber iwie ohne absender bzw inhalt 
sry kannst du mir mal noch eine probe mail schicken ??


----------



## skabrot (12. März 2011)

hey schwestern und brüder!

war doch ein super tag heute in wartenberg ; )! so viele nette menschen auf einem haufen. ich warte schon auf die ersten fotos : )


----------



## soso79 (12. März 2011)

das stimmt ! und auf jeden fall gerne und immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (12. März 2011)

gloovE schrieb:


> schön geschrieben locke! Bin am Freitag auch mal am FB vorbeigefahen, aber dort sieht es ja ganz schön Drecking aus. Viel Müll und ziemlich heruntergekommen, da ist mir dann schon wieder die Lust vergangen. Aber schön das es dort noch welche zum Biken hinzieht.  Wenn denn mal wieder jemand da ist könnte er doch bitte mal den Müll wegräumen, wir sind doch Naturbewusste Leute oder nicht?



danke, ja aufräumen könnt man da bestimmt stellenweiße bissel (nicht nur Müll....), so wirklich viel habe ich aber zumindest nemmer gesehen , war schon bissel duster und ich war praktisch nur  ganz vorne auf dem Stück wo die Fotos entstanden sind unterwegs, da wars sauber....aber du hast mich gerade daran erinnert das ich wieder ne "Notfalltüte" in den Radlsack packen müsste



gloovE schrieb:


> @Locke: kannst du mir bitte mal schreiben wo der Yo-Trail ist und wie man dort bequem hinkommt?
> 
> lg gloovE



schick mir ne PM



_Dh4ever_ schrieb:


> moin
> bei mir ist was angekommen
> aber iwie ohne absender bzw inhalt
> sry kannst du mir mal noch eine probe mail schicken ??



mhh querch, hab mich schon gewundert warum nichts zurückkam, ist nicht das erste mal 



skabrot schrieb:


> hey schwestern und brüder!
> 
> war doch ein super tag heute in wartenberg ; )! so viele nette menschen auf einem haufen. ich warte schon auf die ersten fotos : )



jo schön gehört das echt was los gewesen sein muss, über ein paar fotos würde ich mich persönlich auch freuen 

p.s. schreib doch mal einen kleinen Bericht


----------



## racejo (13. März 2011)

So gut gestern  Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## skabrot (13. März 2011)

@ locke und die welt:

ich bin leider erst gegen halb 4 an den trails gewesen, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau was vorher noch so passiert ist. aber ich war nach meiner ankunft doch recht überrascht wie viele biker da so durch den wald gewuselt sind ;-). waren es 50 oder gar mehr? war etwas schwer sich da einen überblick zuverschaffen. (wenn ihr genauere zahlen habt, dürft ihr mich gerne korrigieren.)
natürlich waren auch einige ziemlich schnelle und technisch versierte radler unterwegs, die für die eine oder andere inspiration meinerseits sorgten.

es gab auch einen kleinen nicolai-stand. kann gut sein, dass man mal ein AM oder FR testen konnte. da ich leider eh nicht fahren konnte, habe ich gar nicht erst nachgefragt ;-).

die stimmung war einfach gut und die leute locker und nett. es hat spaß gemacht sich mit gleichgesinnten zu unterhalten, kontakte zu knüpfen und sich über neue trails/spots auszutauschen. zu allem überfluss hat auch das wetter einfach noch gepasst, und dadurch hoffentlich nur meine euphorie und vorfreude auf die neue saison ins unendliche gesteigert. für alle die, die sich auf den strecken bis an den rand der appartheit völlig ausgepowert hatten, bestand die möglichkeit sich mit frischen und nahrhaften bratwürstchen vom grill zu stärken.

mit einsetzten der dämmerung konnte man sich mit einem erfrischendem feierabend bier belohnen und danach seinen gleichgewichtssinn auf der slackline testen und verbessern.

foto sessions gab es meines wissens nach auch. also sollte es nicht  allzu lange dauern, bis  die ersten pix (oder gar videos ;-) ) online  sind.

zusammendfassend bin ich mir sicher, dass dieses event ein gelungenes frühlings erwachen war! und möchte an dieser stelle noch ein dickes dankeschön an die organisation und umsetzung loswerden 

beste grüße


----------



## mari.safari (22. März 2011)

ein video ais angersbach. der move smooth trail mit dolly...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21312178"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## soso79 (22. März 2011)

@ Mari, sehr schön geworden, war von sa, ge ?

hier ist noch eins zum wartenberg jam - nicht viele perspektiven, bin lieber gefahren an dem tag 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21110149"]Wartenberg Jam 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2011)




----------



## MrFreerider (3. April 2011)

Warn am we auch mal wieder in angersbach 
dabei ist das heraus gekommen:


----------



## lukas77451 (3. April 2011)

Ja der Florenberg ist schon ziemlich runtergekommen^^ wenn wir jetzt oben die feinheiten verbessert haben und fertig gebaut haben dann räumen wir mal richtig auf


----------



## Bonzolino (6. April 2011)

Moin Gemeinde,

Ich wollte mich hier über das Forum mal über ne gute Sache auslassen.

Ich war gestern abend auf einer "Feierabend" Runde die es in sich hatte.

Vielen Dank nochmals an die Guides  Heike und Marcel für den schönen Ausklang des Dienstag abends.

Weitere Info´s gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-bieberstein.de/MTB-Bieberstein/Konzept.html

Super Sache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (6. April 2011)

liest sich super, viel erfolg !!!


----------



## flow1000 (27. April 2011)

hey, wollt mal wissen ob es jetzt was genaues mit den downhillpark auf der wasserkuppe gibt 
RIDE ON


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2011)

Ja würd ich auch mal gern wissen....
Dachte die Jungs wären jetzt langsam mal soweit.


----------



## soso79 (27. April 2011)

soweit ich weiss, steht die sache weil sie zur zeit eingebunden sind im studium, job ect. erste genehmigung ist wohl durch aber da hängt noch viel dran...auch weil der liftbetreiber nun wohl einiges erwartet wie standdienst ect.


----------



## flow1000 (28. April 2011)

hört sich schon mal gut an


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2011)

Servus zusammen,
bin vom 05.05-08.05.2011 in Fulda auf einer Elektro Messe und habe mir gedacht ob nicht vielleicht der Ein oder Andere Lust hätte mit mir ein wenig Sport zu machen.
Evt. würde ich mein Bike mit nehmen wenn sich ein Treffen vereinbaren lässt.
Für eine Bike Tour würde sich dann der Donnerstag 05.05.2011 anbieten (da muss ich nur kurz aufs Messegelände), kein Downhill oder Freeride (wenn ich die Videos oben sehe sollte ich das besser kurz anmerken) lieber ne schöne CC Tour...
Ansonsten Laufe ich auch sehr gerne...!!
Bei mir würde dann nur Abends gehen, da ich ja tagsüber Arbeiten muss :-( 
Vielleicht kommt ja was von euch bin mal gespannt...
Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skabrot (28. April 2011)

bin leider nicht da. aber ich könnte dann wahrscheinlich eh nicht ganz das tempo mitgehen.

an den trails in angersbach/wartenberg kann man auch mit nem cc-bike spaß habn. gibt da echt noch ein paar schöne trails. sind dann auch schon knackig, aber wenn man technisch einigermaßen fit ist auch auf jeden machbar. ist dann halt net viel mit touren. wenn man möchte, kann man aber nen super cc-rundkurs fahren.

in der rhön (von fd super zu erreichen) kann man ganz gut touren. singletrails gibts auch ein paar. vllt an der steinwand (wäre auch interessant wenn du zufällig kletterst) parken, dann milseburg, wasserkuppe, pferdskopf runter zum guckaisee, wieder zurück. iwas zwischen 30 und 40km. genau weiß ichs net, da ich kein km-messgerät hab.

es gibt auch in fd wohl regelmäßig treffen von CC/touren fahrern. weiß da leider nix genaueres. vllt melden sich jungs mal.

als dann, würd sagen das rad nimmste mal mit. hast auf jeden fall ein paar möglichkeiten 

rinngeharzt


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust Samstag oder Sonntag am Kreuzberg ein bissczen Bus zu fahren?


----------



## soso79 (2. Mai 2011)

servus 

ja wenn, dann am sa ! waren gestern auch da für 3 fahrten, war wieder lustig


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. Mai 2011)

Servus nochmal...
Naja viele Tips sind bisher ja nicht gekommen...
Da ich mittlerweile auch mein Navi am Start habe, werde ich dann so wie es ausschaut diesen Runde hier fahren:
Rhön-Runde u. a. durchs rote Moor  
http://www.bikemap.net/route/31269#lat=50.49421&lng=9.82109&zoom=11&type=2
Der Startpunkt liegt ca. 20km. von meinem Hotel entfernt.
Falls jemand diese Runde kennt und mir was mit auf den Weg geben will kann das gerne tun bzw. wenn noch jemand Lust hat am Donnerstag mitzukommen einfach melden...
Gruß Olli


----------



## soso79 (2. Mai 2011)

hi lollek,

mhhh, da sind die tourenfahrer hier doch mehr gefragt, wir sind halt eher bergab unterwegs

aber nen schönen tip hat skabrot gegeben. von steinwand aus lässt sich gut starten und von waku kannst noch rüber zum roten moor, dann heidelstein ggf runter nach gersfeld dann (mögl. nalle abstecher) altenfeld schön rollen, durch den wald zur ebersburg und von da nach poppenhausen und wieder zur steinwand. ist schon einiges an hm aber ne tolle tour.

meine sa tour ist immer mal:

start hettenhausen bahnhof -> große nalle -> gersfeld -> simmelsberg -> hohe hölle -> rotes Moor -> waku -> dann entweder:

1. übern pferdskopf zum gukaisee übern wachtküppel zur ebersburg und wieder runter nach hettenhausen

oder

2.

von waku zur milseburg -> steinwand -> poppenhausen -> ebersburg -> hettenhausen.

lg


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. Mai 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> meine sa tour ist immer mal:
> 
> start hettenhausen bahnhof -> große nalle -> gersfeld -> simmelsberg -> hohe hölle -> rotes Moor -> waku -> dann entweder:
> 
> ...



Hy...Thanks für die Antwort...
die Frage obs von deiner Samstags Tour nen GPS Track gibt ist bestimmt überflüssig, sonst hättest du ihn mit Sicherheit gepopstet.
Wenn nicht werde ich mal versuchen die Tour auf deine Tips umzuändern oder an dem ein oder anderen Punkt vorbei zu fahren.
(kenne mich in Fulda null aus bin am Donnerstag das erste mal bei euch).


----------



## soso79 (2. Mai 2011)

gps hab ich leider keins...aber ich weiss das hier in dem thread wohl auch leute sind die gps daten haben. was du mit einbinden solltest ist auf jeden fall die große nalle, da isses echt schön. und wenn du erstmal den aufstieg zum simmelsberg gemacht hast, ist es bis zur waku echt easy, weil du auf der höhe bleibst...lg


----------



## skabrot (2. Mai 2011)

ja gps mäßig hab ich auch null plan... 

bis auf das hier (inkl leckerer abfahrt): http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.63004.html

wenn du in bad salzschlirf oder schlitz startest, musst du von fd nur so ca 20min mit dem auto fahrn.


----------



## racejo (2. Mai 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Samstag oder Sonntag am Kreuzberg ein bissczen Bus zu fahren?



Auf jeden Fall, wenns passt.


----------



## markus.2407 (2. Mai 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Servus nochmal...
> bzw. wenn noch jemand Lust hat am Donnerstag mitzukommen einfach melden...
> Gruß Olli


Hi Olli
bin auch am DO in FD zu "Besuch" 
kann mein cube gerne in den Kofferaum werfen und dann am DO ne CC Feierabendrunde drehen ..aber 52km in unbekannten Terain 

Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmon (3. Mai 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, wenns passt.



ich bring mein rad auch mit, kann aber nur samstags... freu mich schon, mal wieder die rhöntrails zu rocken.


----------



## drumcode (3. Mai 2011)

@ Lollek

Servus, 
der "Bike Treff Abtsroda" trifft sich jeden Donnerstag um 18:30 am Dorfplatz Abtsroda (schräg gegenüber des Gasthof zum Hirsch).
Wir fahren eigentlich bei jedem Wetter und immer so ca. 30 bis 40km, falls du Lust hast musst Du einfach nur 18:30 da sein.
Gruß drumcode


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre allerdings Samstag nur die ersten drei Fahrten weil ich danach dringend nach Coburg zum Ibc Roadtrip muss.


----------



## HappyTimme (3. Mai 2011)

ich werd am we auf jeden fall am start sein, sonntag wäre besser, samstag nur vormittags bzw. bis 16:00 Uhr 
wird wieder lustig, freu mich schon die gopro auszuprobieren...


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2011)

klar Samstag Vormittag. Erste Fahrt die erste Fahrt, letzte Fahrt um 11 oder 12. Kann dich auch mitnehmen hinwärts, Rückwärts nimmer


----------



## HappyTimme (3. Mai 2011)

basti, wie lange bistn du dann in coburg??


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2011)

weiß nicht, weiß auch nicht, ob ich noch Platz im Auto habe. Muss ich alles mal checken, ich sag dir bescheid, aber auf jeden Fall länger als 16Uhr, halt bis Umfall oder so


----------



## Lollek_303 (3. Mai 2011)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> Hi Olli
> bin auch am DO in FD zu "Besuch"
> kann mein cube gerne in den Kofferaum werfen und dann am DO ne CC Feierabendrunde drehen ..aber 52km in unbekannten Terain
> 
> Gruss Markus



Hey Markus,
das schreit ja förmlich nach einem Treffen...
Also ich bin gegen 14:00Uhr mit meiner Arbeit fertig, werde dann kurz im Hotel einschecken und wollte mich dann auf die Socken machen Richtung einer der beiden vorgeschlagenen Touren (die ich beide schon auf meinem Navi hab) 
Was die 52km in unbekannten Terain betrifft, hier in meiner neuen Heimat bekomme ich kaum HM zusammen (es sei den ich fahre in die Alpen) da will ich, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe schon was zusammen kriegen. Und man will sich die unbekannte Gegend ja ausgiebig ansehen, wer weis wann ich nochmal nach Fulda komme.
Die Option betseht ja auch das wir uns mit Drumcode zusammen tun und mit dem oben genannten Bike Treff mitfahren.
Ist für mich nur vom Gefühl her recht spät und die Frage ist ob die uns an der ersten Steigung nicht alle davon fahren ....
Also mit site seeing wird da bestimmt nicht viel gehen...  

@Drumecode (cooler Name, die Platten von dem waren mir immer die liebsten)
Danke für dein Angebot...
Ich schaue mal wie Markus so eingestellt ist, evt. werde ich noch kurz bescheid geben, wobei ich mich schon sehr auf eine der Navi Strecken "Gedanklich" festgefahren hab, und 18:30 Uhr ist mir schon etwas spät (da ich meine gesamte Planung schon auf frühen Nachmittag gesetzt habe)..
Wie seit ihr denn vom Trainingsstand her....alle fit..???
Also ein bisjen was traue ich mir ja auch zu, aber andereseits will ich auch ein bissell was von der Umgebung mit bekommen.
Aber mal abwarten....ich überlegs mir noch 

@ all
Am betsen wir unterhalten uns per PN weiter damit wir den Fulda Jungs nicht den Thread versauen...
Gruß Olli


----------



## cmon (7. Mai 2011)

War heute jedenfalls wieder ziemlich cool in der rhön und die trails wurden ordentlich gerockt. Gute Besserung an den Kollegen, der sich den Arm bei der letzten Abfahrt lediert hat. Im Sommer bin ich auf jedenfall auch wieder mit meinem Demo am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (7. Mai 2011)

servus ! ja, war klasse heute ! hab in angersbach auch noch kurz bodenprobe genommen  hats den schlimm erwischt mitm arm ?

lg


----------



## cmon (8. Mai 2011)

naja ich bin voraus gefahren und hab mich nur gewundert, warum die nicht am bus waren, als ich dann mit dem bus wieder oben war, standen alle 3 da und der arm des einen hing einfach schlaff herunter. der ellbogen sah auch gar nicht gut aus, total dick und da war ein sehr merkwürdige beule, die sind dann auch direkt ins krankenhaus gefahren. passiert ist das ganze anscheinend, als sie oben vom sender aus gestartet sind und dann über den kleinen graben springen wollten. der 2te fahrer hat sich nicht getraut und angehalten und der 3te ist ihm dann hinten rein gekracht. trotz safety jacket war das ergebnis dann nicht so toll. die 3 sind nach eigener auskunft erst anfänger und haben sich im winter ihre bikes gebraucht gekauft und mussten dann nach der 1 abfahrt leider schon wieder abhauen.


----------



## HappyTimme (8. Mai 2011)

jo, war ziemlich cool gestern, muss mir nur ma was wegen meinen händen überlegen :/


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dir neulich erst gesagt, was du dir wegen deiner Hände überlegen musst. Musst halt mal ein bisschen auf mich hören. Zugstufe ist das Zauberwort


----------



## cmon (8. Mai 2011)

Blöd nur wenn die kaputt ist...


----------



## Lollek_303 (8. Mai 2011)

Ganz kurz an die Fulda Biker...
War ja die letzten Tage in eurer Region unterwegs und muss sagen die Gegend in und um Rhön ist echt ein Traum...!!!..Hatte eine echt schöne Tour und muss sagen wenn ich nochmal zu euch komme werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mein MTB mitnehmen.
Die Innenstadt war auch ein echtes Highligt für mich und ich konnte "im vorbei Joggen" ein Paar schöne Einblicke bekommen.
Sehr schön...gerne wieder...Fulda rockt...
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HappyTimme (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab des mit ner Zange versucht, nichtmal damit gings....


----------



## L0cke (10. Mai 2011)

wo hackt es denn?


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2011)

mal ein Bild von  der "Grenze" der Rhön  (was für ein Deutsch  )


----------



## skabrot (14. Mai 2011)

schick 

ist das vom yo-trail?

hast du eig mal ein (helmcam) video von der gesamten strecke?


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2011)

jop ist vom Yo-Trail, eben grad geschossen ^^

Also mit Helmcam kann ich nicht ganz dienen, alter Streckenverlauf höchstens, hat sich aber einiges geändert, die ganzen Waldweggeballerstücke sind nun raus.....(warst du bei der Saisoneröffnung nicht mit dabei?)
Mal schaun wie es läuft evtl gibt es die nächsten 1-2 Monate mal ein schönes Video von der ganzen Strecke, aber eher ohne Helmcam, "Gebetsbuch" ist auch schon in Planung, aber das ist eine andere Sache und nicht meine.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14880340"]Clubtrack march 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14530114"]Clubtrack (Sektion 1-4) Lockemedia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## soso79 (14. Mai 2011)

@locke, geiles bild ! und senior boxberger, wiedermal geil gefahren !!!


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2011)

merci 

Nachschlag:

einmal von Patrick Boxberger

Seitenflugansicht




Tiefflug




alter Staubaufwirbeler 






ausnahmsweiße stand ich malvor meiner Cam und Patrick hat die Fotos gemacht, danke sehr 
Langflug:





Tiefflug:


 

Trickflug:


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Mai 2011)

Servus Locke!
Wo ist denn dieser Yo-Trail und was gibt es da so?


----------



## gloovE (15. Mai 2011)

War heute auch mal wieder bei euch auf dem Trail und muss sagen habt ja einiges Neu. Besonders die erste hälfte gefällt mir gut! Und endlich habt ihr auch mal nen "großen 8meter" (leider kein gap) aber immer hin. Weiter so, wird noch was feines! LG


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2011)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Servus Locke!
> Wo ist denn dieser Yo-Trail und was gibt es da so?



wir nehmen dich mal mit 



gloovE schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder bei euch auf dem Trail und muss sagen habt ja einiges Neu. Besonders die erste hälfte gefällt mir gut! Und endlich habt ihr auch mal nen "großen 8meter" (leider kein gap) aber immer hin. Weiter so, wird noch was feines! LG



bis wohin geht für dich die erste Hälfte und wo ist für euch das Ende?
Gap wär schon was, aber der große Tabel war vom Absprung her einfach ******* gebaut (wurde nun vor kurzem verbessert), euer Gap in A-Bach ist da doch was anderes vom Absprung her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloovE (16. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> bis wohin geht für dich die erste Hälfte und wo ist für euch das Ende?
> Gap wär schon was, aber der große Tabel war vom Absprung her einfach ******* gebaut (wurde nun vor kurzem verbessert), euer Gap in A-Bach ist da doch was anderes vom Absprung her....



Dir erste hälfte fängt für mich ganz oben an, bis das zu dem stück links runter zum Weg nach dem großen Table. Und das Ende ist für mich, der Sprung über den Bach, oder gibt es bis da hin eine neue Streckenführung die ich nicht gesehen hab?


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juni 2011)

Rouwen (Redhead74) und Ich wollten morgen in Angersbach vorbeischauen. Ist noch jemand dabei? Kann mir wer eine Wegbeschreibung zum Spot per PN schicken?

Grüße
Basti


----------



## gloovE (3. Juni 2011)

Ausnahmsweise


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juni 2011)

Danke Gloove und racejo!


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. Juni 2011)

War geil!


----------



## soso79 (4. Juni 2011)

hey basti, sry zu spät gesehen in gersfeld  kb war auch fein heute ! habs dann nimmer geschafft und war auch zu platt von gestern hindelang.

hau rein


----------



## Alexson1985 (13. Juni 2011)

Servus an alle Fuldaer Biker,

da ich die nächste Woche bei meiner Freundin in Fulda sein werde und ich mich nicht zu Tode langweilen möchte wenn sie in der Uni sitzt, habe ich mein Bike mitgenommen. Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich keine Strecken in/um Fulda/ Rhön kenne. Deshalb wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob ggf. jemand Lust auf eine Tour hat. Bzgl. Zeitpunkt bin ich flexibel eingestellt. Ich fahre alles was man "fahren" kann, also auch gerne FR-lastig.

Für Tips wäre ich jederzeit sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße
Alex

PS: Habe gelesen, dass einiges von der Wasserkuppe runtergeht?


----------



## mari.safari (16. Juni 2011)

vote for me.
Das bild ist in Flieden entstanden...

http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/46979


----------



## soso79 (16. Juni 2011)

vote erledigt 


@alexon - so still hier 

wenn du eh in fd bist, schau mal am florenberg vorbei, da kannst paar coole runden drehen. ansonsten werden wir so den shuttle von bischofsheim zum kreuzberg nutzen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vidi (16. Juni 2011)

Welchen Shuttle ? :O


----------



## soso79 (16. Juni 2011)

es fährt dort der hochrhönbus regelmäßig...der kann teilweise für sowas missbraucht werden. der tip ist vom basti gekommen. nur man sollte sehr rücksichtsvoll mit den wanderern umgehen !


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. Juni 2011)

Jo, Vollgas halt, aber ein bisschen aufpassen. Wenn mein Fahrrad morgen fahrbar sein sollte und der Dämpfer da ist und eingebaut fahr ich morgen früh bis Mittag wohl auch eine Runde am Kreuzberg! Falls noch wer Lust hat.


----------



## lukas77451 (4. Juli 2011)

Florenberg ist momentan so ne sache ist zwar momentan noch alles ganz soll aber angeblich verboten werden und es sollen unten bäume gefällt werden und diese sollen auf die nothshore fallen. aber noch keine angaben wann dieser kommt.deswegen warten wir darauf das die da waren das wir richtig aufräumen und aufbauen können


----------



## erbchen (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,

kennt jemand von euch Trailtouren (Kategorie: All Mountain Enduro) in der Rhön?

35- 55km 1000-1500hm gerne auch mit ruppigen Ab- und Auffahrten.

Ich könnte mit gpx-Touren im Taunus oder auch am Hahnenkamm aushelfen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## skabrot (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de...wildsau+trail&_from=27.06.2011&_to=04.07.2011

vllt nur fürn paar von euch interessant, da der VB net so nah an uldaf ist.
aber habt ihr da schon was von gehört?

am hohenrodskopf fahrn ähnlich wie am kreuzberg busse mit rad mitnahme.

allerdings is das mir ein rätsel, was für ein trail das sein soll. die meisten sachen am hohenrodskopf sind entweder zugefallen, sehr kurz oder nicht besonders abschüssig. gibt echt net viel da. vllt wurde ja doch was neues angelegt?
aber nichts desto trotz finde ichs interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAMOARMIN (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,
wir sind am WE in der Rhön- Gersfeld...habe über die Suche nichts gefunden, würde mich über garmintaugliche Touren freuen, gerne singletrail, HM bis 1500 pro tag , KM egal..
wir sind im Forellenhof untergebracht...
danke für die Tips..


----------



## gloovE (5. Juli 2011)

GPS Touren kannst du hier finden. Hab aber noch keine Erfahungen damit, wie die Strecken sind ect.

http://www.rhoenline.de/rhoentouren.html

lg


----------



## MAMOARMIN (6. Juli 2011)

Danke, werde mal schauen ob ich die auf meinen Forerunner draufbekomme..
melde mich


----------



## Hautzen (23. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,


bin neu nach Fulda gezogen und suche hier in der Umgebung vielleicht einen Bike treff. Alleine fahren in diesen riesen Gebiet geht zwar aber die guten Strecken bekommt man so einfach nicht zu Gesicht. Und spricht ja auch nichts dagegen mal nen Paar Leute kennen zu lernen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## wildcoyote (23. August 2011)

Servus,

wenn du Lust hast morgen ne entspannte Runde zu fahren kannst mir gern ne PN schicken, schätze so gg 16 Uhr für 2-2,5 h


----------



## MAMOARMIN (24. August 2011)

So, also wir sind jetzt mittlerweile zweimal in der rhön gewesen, absolut hammergeiles Revier..
Sonntag sind wir die Biathlonstrecke von der Hähnchenpaula gefahren, hohe hölle ist schon ne nummer..
PS: zum übernachten nicht das APARTHOTEL Horizont in gesrfeld buchen..
Die inhaber haben uns sowohl beim preis beschissen(trotz tel. res. eines apartments für 4, von samstag 9 bis sonntags 16 Uhr wollten die dann 44 Euro late check out mehr, dann hätte ich gleich woanders gebucht) die Krönung war, dass unsere Mädels den schlüssel an der Rez., abgegeben hatten, mit der Bemerkung entweder sind die MTBler oder die Mädels ab 15 Uhr wieder da..
Wir sind dann nach 5 Stunden biken vor verschlossenen Türen gestanden, rotzedreckig von der Kaskadenschlucht, sind wir dann in gersfeld noch ein Weizen drinken gegangen, zurück gefahren, dann waren die frauen auch da...immer noch zu..., wir riefen dann an und man teilte unsm it : bis 17l30 Mittagspause, wir lassen sie nicht rein!
Ich dachte es sei ein Witz, aber war es nicht..
Die haben aufgelegt und uns echt nicht reingelassen und 1.5 stunden warten lassen!!!Hammer oder!
Wer will ich habe ne schöne tour von gersfeld , guggaisee, wasserkuppe , kaskendenschlucht auf dem edge 800, sind so 50 km und 1300 HM..
grüssle
armin


----------



## motleycrew-jh (24. August 2011)

Hey meine Biker aus der Region Fulda und Rhön, 

ich benötige eure Hilfe  

Das Photo entstand in der Wartenberg Region und wartet auf eure Votes.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960861






Wenn es euch gefällt, bitte angeben, ich würde mich freuen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## seven-secrets (24. August 2011)

Hautzen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> bin neu nach Fulda gezogen und suche hier in der Umgebung vielleicht einen Bike treff. Alleine fahren ...
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

samstags um 14:30 treffen wir uns in der Dr. Dietz Straße vor Pöttis BikeCorner. (diesen Samstag vermutlich nur wenige von uns, da wir Sonntag im Odenwald an einem RR-Marthon teilnehmen und in Flieden am Triathlon)

Nachdem die Uhr auf Winterzeit umgestellt wurde, wird samstags um 13:30 gestartet und dienstags und donnerstags um 18:30. Dann wird natürlich Licht  an der "Mütze" benötigt. Während der "Sommerzeit" ist Di und Do RR-Training.

Genaues findest Du auf unserer HP.

Jeder kann mitfahren, eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist nicht notwendig und es besteht keinerlei Zwang. Nur Spaß muss sein!

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Lock3 (22. September 2011)

hallo Leute, wir wollen das es endlich mal etwas vorangeht mit dem Bikepark Wasserkuppe, dazu wollen wir etwas Druck machen bzw. zeigen, dass es eine Basis gibt für diesen Bikepark, auf der Yo-Trail Seite gibt es ein paar kleine Infos dazu:

https://www.facebook.com/yotrail


----------



## mari.safari (23. September 2011)

wenn ihr die bemühungen unterstützen wollt tretet ganz einfach in diese Interseengemeinschaft ein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=770


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2011)

servus,

meine kleine familie und ich werden anfang oktober einige tage mit dem wowa im rhön camping park (ehrenberg) verbringen. wir sind nur 3 oder 4 tage da, aber ich überlege mir, mein bike mitzunehmen, um wenigstens an einem tag mal biken zu gehen. ich war noch nie in der rhön, habe bis jetzt aber vereinzelt bilder schöner trails gesehen. lohnt sich das erkunden auf eigene faust oder kann man sich evtl. sogar einer gruppe gleichgesinnter anschliessen? meinereiner fährt lieber trail als forstweg, lieber runter als rauf, lieber flowig oder verblockt und steinig, drops und kicker reizen mich weniger. wäre cool, wenn sich jmd. fände. danke und ride on!


----------



## Lock3 (28. September 2011)

Hello oldrizzo, also auf eigene Faust findet man in der Rhön recht wenig an Trails (auserMilsbeburg),eher durch  GPS-Daten (weiß leider nicht wo diese zu finden sind), durch Empfehlungen/Beschreibungen von Lokals oder man fährt einfach mit den Lokals 


berg ab mäßig gibt es auf jeden Fall einiges und diese "Spots" sind auch recht einfach zu finden...

Kreuzberg/Bischofsheim, ab 6:40 im Video , ca 15km von dir aus, fahren wir öfters am We, hochwärts mit dem öffentlichen Bus (inkl Bikeanhänger) und dann 15-20 Minuten Abfahrt  und das Ganze ist noch recht günstig 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24798152"]Bad Hindelang und Kreuzberg - Anfang Juni 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ebenso Milsburg sind auch etwa 15km von Ehrenberg aus, auch sehr schön zu fahren und man kommt auch gut ohne nen Lokal durch, technischer als Kreuzberg und den/die Berg/e hoch muss man aus eigener Kraft...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23552280"]The Place To Be on Vimeo[/ame]


etwa 20km von dir, Lokation muss aber wenn Soso verraten 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21995130"]RhÃ¶nbiken - 5th March on Vimeo[/ame]

mehr Berg ab, Angersbach, etwa ?50? Minuten fahrt,eine Art Minipark, doch recht kurz, dafür 4 Streckchen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20825905"]Angersbach und Florenberg on Vimeo[/ame]

was großes, jedoch mit 1 Stunde Fahrt verbunden (wenn man Schleichwege kennt gehts auch in 45 Minuten ^^), der Yo-Trail hier geht es richtig berg ab, ca 1,5km Strecke, die Sprünge sind alle als Tabels ausgeführt und auch die sonstigen Hindernisse kann man selbst mit einem Hollandrad umschiffen, also keine Gaps etc, so haben Anfänger bis Profi ihren Spaß, die Strecke wird ständig ausgebaut und Dienstag, Donnerstag sowie am Samstag und Sonntag ist in der Regel reger Betrieb, das ganze ist sogar mit dem Hardtail locker befahrbar 

https://www.facebook.com/yotrail

einen ganz groben Überblick gibt es hier, die Strecke wurde aber in weiten Teilen seit diesem Video ausgebaut, (so ist z.B. zwischen 0:50-1:30 die Streckenführung eine ganz andere,z.B. wird der Forstweg nicht mehr genutzt...
(Video aus dem März 2010)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14880340"]Clubtrack march 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

hier ,sieht man praktisch nichts, aber das ist ein Video, welches wärend des Baus der neuen Streckenführung entstanden ist.
(Video aus Juli 2010)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14530114"]Clubtrack (Sektion 1-4) Lockemedia on Vimeo[/ame]

Ansonsten schau dir zum Yo-Trail die Fotos auf der YO-Trail-Facebookseite an bzw. auf meiner Lockemediaseite ist auch noch bissel was zu finden


----------



## oldrizzo (29. September 2011)

servus,

milsburg und der yotrail sehen cool aus. wobei milsburg durch die nähe zu ehrenberg interessanter ist. danke für das posten der videos... der yotrail ist ja komplett ausgebaut. ist der offiziell?


----------



## Lock3 (29. September 2011)

bittebitte, der Yo-Trail ist komplett ausgebaut,und noch deutlich besser als auf den Videos, dazu ist die Strecke völlig legal, jedoch sollte man schon Protektoren mitbringen, das ist Pflicht bei uns!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. September 2011)

moin,
danke für die info. protektoren habe ich sowieso immer dabei, aber nicht immer das jacket. finde ich cool, das ihr die strecke legalisieren konntet. sonst sind solche vorhaben ja seltener von erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## seven-secrets (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich muss noch mal ein Thema aus der Vergangenheit aufgreifen. Ich wurde an der Rhön-Special-Cup-Veranstaltung in Weyhers angesprochen, ob denn noch Interesse an einer MTB-Strecke auf der Wasserkuppe bestünde. Dabei ist die Nutzung des Wie-Li für die Biker angesprochen worden.
Ich bin kein Initiator dieses Themas, werde aber gerne die Parteien zusammenbringen. Wenn also noch Interesse besteht, schreibt mir.


----------



## Lock3 (4. Oktober 2011)

könnt es euch mal mein Foto anschauen und wenn es euch gefällt mal auf"gefällt mir" klicken  (ist nun der button der heißt "gefällt xx Personen")

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/990974#comment-779841



oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> danke für die info. protektoren habe ich sowieso immer dabei, aber nicht immer das jacket. finde ich cool, das ihr die strecke legalisieren konntet. sonst sind solche vorhaben ja seltener von erfolg gekrönt.



top, danke ich bin auch stolz darauf, dass er legalisiert werden konnte und bisher ist das Feedback von den Leuten auch positiv, gibt nur einen der es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat,immer mal was kaputtzumachen, aber wir bauen es dann immer etwas größer wieder auf 



seven-secrets schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> ich muss noch mal ein Thema aus der Vergangenheit aufgreifen. Ich wurde an der Rhön-Special-Cup-Veranstaltung in Weyhers angesprochen, ob denn noch Interesse an einer MTB-Strecke auf der Wasserkuppe bestünde. Dabei ist die Nutzung des Wie-Li für die Biker angesprochen worden.
> Ich bin kein Initiator dieses Themas, werde aber gerne die Parteien zusammenbringen. Wenn also noch Interesse besteht, schreibt mir.



also es läuft schon bissel was, die Personen die derzeit den Hauptüberblick über die Sache haben (Soso79) werden sich sicher noch melden, es gibt auch schon eine Interessengruppe ihr im IBC

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=770


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Oktober 2011)

Geht wer Sonntag Kreuzberg?


----------



## Lock3 (6. November 2011)

ganz schön ruhig hier geworden, hier mal etwas aus dem äußersten Zipfel des Biosphärenreservates Rhön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2012)

Hey, da bin ich ja doch noch fündig geworden 
Downhiller/Freerider rund um Bad Neustadt an der Saale .....
Bin frisch der Liebe wegen hier her gezogen.
Wer nimmt mich mit, wer weiht mich ein bisschen ein?

Grüße vom Ope


----------



## soso79 (11. Januar 2012)

hey ope, wie es bei neustadt aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, wir halten uns meistens hier im raum fulda auf. im sommer wird kreuzberg genutzt und es entsteht dort, wenn alles gut läuft, auch nen offizieller trail. wasserkuppe liegt zur genehmigung beim landtratsamt vor. ansonsten ham wir halt eher unsere homespots und alle 2 wochen in parks düsen.

lg


----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2012)

Den Kreuzberg hab ich ja direkt vor der Nase , das weiss ich wohl.
Aber ob und wo es da Trails gibt


----------



## soso79 (11. Januar 2012)

ja gibts sogar schöne trails, zur zeit halt alles naturbeklassen. kollegen vor ort haben antrag gestellt wegen bau eines trails nur für bikes, also dann mit sprüngen ect. - da haperts nur noch an kleinigkeiten, die aberausschlaggebend sind.  hochwärts gehts da mitm bus...und mittags nen kreuzbergbier und die welt ist eh in ordnung


----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2012)

Das Bier durfte ich schon kennenlernen


----------



## cmon (11. Januar 2012)

ach ope, du wohnst jetzt auch bei uns in der gegend, na dann wird das ja langsam zum mekka in deutschland 

dann lernen wir uns im sommer wahrscheinlich auch mal persönlich kennen, wenn ich wieder aus kufstein zu Hause bin und mein Wirbel verheilt ist. Freu mich schon. Ab Mai fährt der Kreuzbergshuttle Bus wieder, dann gehts da jedes Wochenende rund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (11. Januar 2012)

*Jeehaaa* *cmon*  
Biken, Bier und gute Laune  .... da steh ich total drauf 

P.S: Wann finden wir wieder mal so einen lustigen Thread?

*Und ganz wichtig; GUTE BESSERUNG*, was ist passiert?


----------



## cmon (11. Januar 2012)

Danke Ope. Bin beim snowboarden über eine Kante gesprungen, in der Landung weggerutscht und genau senkrecht auf einen Stein gefallen, da hat der Rückenprotektor nicht viel genützt. Lendenwirbel gebrochen, wächst gerade wieder konventionell zusammen. In 1,5-2 Monaten darf ich wieder Sport treiben. 

Ab Juli ist mein Studium in Österreich erstmal vorbei, dann bleib ich etwa 1 Monat zu Hause, bevor ich für mein Auslandssemester nach Neuseeland gehe. Aber ich werde im Mai bereits mal daheim vorbei schauen mit meinem Transition. 

Der Demo thread hat mit der Zeit immer mehr nachgelassen, schau ab und an noch rein. Vielleicht tut sich ja hier was auf


----------



## NoBseHz (11. Januar 2012)

An dieser Stelle will ich für alle aus der bayerischen Rhön noch auf die Gruppe "Radfreunde Bad Kissingen" aufmerksam machen. Sind fast ausschließlich Leute ausm nördlichen Teil des Landkreises unterwegs, die häufig mal auf die Kissinger Hütte oder Kreuzberg fahren. Alles nicht so übertrieben sportlich - außer dass jemand Karl Platt der Gruppe hinzugefügt hat =D ich wars nicht!


----------



## Lock3 (12. Januar 2012)

ohoh, nun wird es am Kreuzberg endgültig schnell, hoffe ihr wartet dann am Buss noch auf mich ^^



alte Bekannte auf der Milseburg unterwegs...

http://youtu.be/G1Ma_IvyP9g


----------



## Ope (12. Januar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ohoh, nun wird es am Kreuzberg endgültig schnell, hoffe ihr wartet dann am Buss noch auf mich ^^



Ich für meinen Teil als "alter Sack" werde das Schlusslicht machen  Ich hoffe der Bus wartet auf MICH


----------



## cmon (12. Januar 2012)

@ Lock3: schönes Video! radfahren im Schnee macht so bock...


----------



## Lock3 (12. Januar 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil als "alter Sack" werde das Schlusslicht machen  Ich hoffe der Bus wartet auf MICH



nana jetzt lass aber mal die Kirche im Dorf  




cmon schrieb:


> @ Lock3: schönes Video! radfahren im Schnee macht so bock...



das Video ist aber NICHT von mir! gut ist es trotzdem  wobei  ich im Schnee nicht sogerne den Berg erklimme^^


----------



## Lock3 (12. Januar 2012)

abheben in der Rhön


----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2012)

Muss jetzt erstmal meine Bude in Rödelmaier einrichten


----------



## Ope (23. Januar 2012)

soso79 schrieb:


> ja gibts sogar schöne trails, zur zeit halt alles naturbeklassen. kollegen vor ort haben antrag gestellt wegen bau eines trails nur für bikes, also dann mit sprüngen ect. - da haperts nur noch an kleinigkeiten, die aberausschlaggebend sind.  hochwärts gehts da mitm bus...und mittags nen kreuzbergbier und die welt ist eh in ordnung



Wer sind die Kollegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (24. Januar 2012)

Raceday am Yo-Trail!


----------



## cmon (30. Januar 2012)

ich möchte mal aus Facebook zitieren. 

*M************

*

* Hallo Leute,

 also jetzt ist es offiziell. Der Flowtrail ist genemigt worden. Wir  können mit dem bauen beginnen sobald der Schnee fort ist! Würde mich  freuen wenn ihr zahlreich helfen würdet, schließlich wollt ihr ja auch  alle da fahren.  Wenn der Schnee geschmolzen ist sag ich bescheid das  wir loslegen können. Bis dahin Hals- und Bikebruch*


Ich würde sagen. Saugeil!

PS: Ist am Kreuzberg


----------



## Ope (30. Januar 2012)

*@cmon;*
Ich helfe, aber warum warten bis der Schnee weg ist ?
Hab mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage gestellt auf der verlinkten FB Seite, mal sehen ob was kommt. Zwecks Verabredung zum Bauen.


----------



## cmon (30. Januar 2012)

ja der Markus organisiert das ganze, vermutlich will er warten, weil dort ja auch ski betrieb ist oder es ist erst ab April genehmigt. ich weiß gar nicht, wo die strecke hin soll, weil ich wie gesagt in österreich studiere und das nur so nebenbei mitverfolge. dachte nur, dass ja nicht jeder mitglied in der gruppe ist und hier auch einige leute sind, die es bestimmt interessiert.


----------



## Ope (30. Januar 2012)

cmon schrieb:


> ja der Markus organisiert das ganze, vermutlich will er warten, weil dort ja auch ski betrieb ist oder es ist erst ab April genehmigt. ich weiß gar nicht, wo die strecke hin soll, weil ich wie gesagt in österreich studiere und das nur so nebenbei mitverfolge. dachte nur, dass ja nicht jeder mitglied in der gruppe ist und hier auch einige leute sind, die es bestimmt interessiert.



Nehme an das du Markus besser kennst. Sei so nett und informiere ihn mal über den Betreff meiner Freundschaftsanfrage auf fb. Sonst kann er keine Verbindung herstellen. Das wäre nett


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte als Rhöner Biker auch in die Gruppe aufgenommen werden!!


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. Januar 2012)

Cmon, jetzt hast du dich verraten. Wildflecken/Kufstein... ich weiß wer du bist P


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Januar 2012)

jaja J*** aus W. ;D


----------



## cmon (30. Januar 2012)

oh mein gott... ich bin nicht mehr anonym im internet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Ope. Sobald der Schnee weniger geworden ist, am besten weg ist, melde dich bei mir. Wir shuttlen, in Sachen Trailkenntnis bin ich Endboss in der Bayerischen Rhön 

@Paul: das Dingens Namens Flowtrail wird so lauchig, dass spaßbringend weiterhin wohl nur so anderes bleibt. Allerdings fahren dann wenigstens nichtmehr so viele, weil die Mehrheit der Bustouristen im Sommer hoffentlich besagten Flowtrail nutzt.


----------



## Ope (1. Februar 2012)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Hey Ope. Sobald der Schnee weniger geworden ist, am besten weg ist, melde dich bei mir. Wir shuttlen, in Sachen Trailkenntnis bin ich Endboss in der Bayerischen Rhön
> 
> @Paul: das Dingens Namens Flowtrail wird so lauchig, dass spaßbringend weiterhin wohl nur so anderes bleibt. Allerdings fahren dann wenigstens nichtmehr so viele, weil die Mehrheit der Bustouristen im Sommer hoffentlich besagten Flowtrail nutzt.



*Endboss*, die Ansage wird ernstgenommen  
Das klingt nach granatenmäßigem Spaß 

P.S: Warum wird der Flowtrail lauchig? Da lassen sich doch bestimmt tolle Sachen bauen, oder ist das quasi schon zuviel des Guten?
Am Kreuzberg sollte sich doch eine gute DH Strecke für alle Könnensstufen realisieren lassen ....


----------



## cmon (2. Februar 2012)

basti das glaub ich erst, wenn ichs selbst gefahren bin, aber wenn die anderen trails entlastet werden, dann ist mir das nur recht  wir müssen noch nach sandberg runter rocken dieses jahr. 

@ope: mit endboss übertreibt er nicht... der kennt soviele trails, dass er manchmal selbst net mehr weiß welchen er fahren wollte und dann gehts sogar bergauf  und immer an den akku/speicherkarte für die cam erinnern... 

achso, wenn du mal interesse hast auch nach wildflecken runter einen netten trail zu fahren, da bin ich dann dein mann


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Februar 2012)

Die nach Wildflecken kenn ich doch.
Naja das Ding ist folgendes, dass die Leute, die fürs Planen und Bauen zuständig sind noch nie aus dem Landkreis herausgekommen sind und keine ordentlichen Strecken gesehen/gefahren haben. Ist schade. Ich kann kaum mithelfen, bin unter der Woche nie da und am Wochenende nur wenig Zeit.


----------



## Ope (2. Februar 2012)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die nach Wildflecken kenn ich doch.
> Naja das Ding ist folgendes, dass die Leute, die fürs Planen und Bauen zuständig sind noch nie aus dem Landkreis herausgekommen sind und keine ordentlichen Strecken gesehen/gefahren haben. Ist schade. Ich kann kaum mithelfen, bin unter der Woche nie da und am Wochenende nur wenig Zeit.



Ich aber schon 
Die Strecken in Beerfelden habe ich lange Zeit betreut, teilweise geplant und auch gebaut. Ebenso habe ich in Todtnau auch schon mitgebaut. Also Erfahrung bringe ich mit.


----------



## rhoen-biker (3. Februar 2012)

Ich denke der Flowtrail soll auch eher für die breite Masse gebaut werden. Hintergrund war/ist ja das "Mountainbike-Event" welches im Mai in Bischofsheim stattfinden wird. Bischofsheim und alle anderen Dörfer um den Kreuzberg (Kreuzberg-allianz) wollen dann eben mit diesem Trail werben um eben die Rhön als Mountainbikegebiet populärer zumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. Februar 2012)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich denke der Flowtrail soll auch eher für die breite Masse gebaut werden. Hintergrund war/ist ja das "Mountainbike-Event" welches im Mai in Bischofsheim stattfinden wird. Bischofsheim und alle anderen Dörfer um den Kreuzberg (Kreuzberg-allianz) wollen dann eben mit diesem Trail werben um eben die Rhön als Mountainbikegebiet populärer zumachen.



Eben darum geht es "breite Masse" = ALLER KÖNNENSSTUFEN UND VORLIEBEN
Also auch Downhill-Racer und Freerider.
Was man für ein CC oder Tourenfahrer bauen muss wäre mir ein Rätsel 
Wird der Trail zu lasch gebaut, fährt den auch kaum jemand. In Beerfelden haben 10 jährige Kids genauso Spaß wie erfahrene Rennfahrer (auf einer Strecke). Für große Hindernisse gibt es immer Umfahrungen, wer sich nicht traut oder es nicht kann hat immer eine Alternative.
Zudem kann man mit einem oder zwei legalen Trails einen Wildwuchs an Strecken eindämmen.


----------



## Lock3 (13. Februar 2012)

steht heute zur Wahl des FdT.







rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich denke der Flowtrail soll auch eher für die breite Masse gebaut werden. Hintergrund war/ist ja das "Mountainbike-Event" welches im Mai in Bischofsheim stattfinden wird. Bischofsheim und alle anderen Dörfer um den Kreuzberg (Kreuzberg-allianz) wollen dann eben mit diesem Trail werben um eben die Rhön als Mountainbikegebiet populärer zumachen.



Was soll denn das für ein Event werden?

Popularität können wir vertragen, mehr Trails die man ohne Ärger befahren kann aber auch...


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2012)

der "kniebrecher" runter nach sandberg ist pflicht nach dem kloßterbesuch.

kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da oben am kreuzberg was gebaut werden darf, wenn die sich schon so mit dem feuerberg angestellt haben :-(


----------



## Lock3 (19. Februar 2012)

Fodo 4 vote







dr.juggles schrieb:


> der "kniebrecher" runter nach sandberg ist pflicht nach dem kloßterbesuch.
> 
> kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da oben am kreuzberg was gebaut werden darf, wenn die sich schon so mit dem feuerberg angestellt haben :-(



Feuerberg ist was anderes wie da oben, und wohl auch nen breitere Zustimmung, wir werden sehen was kommt und jeder Versuch etwas bikemäßiges in der Rhön zu etablieren finde ich gut


----------



## Ope (20. Februar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Fodo 4 vote
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063403
> 
> ...


----------



## Lock3 (25. Februar 2012)

Yo-Trail


----------



## Ope (27. Februar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Yo-Trail



Das sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## ml IX (1. März 2012)

Sagt mal, habt ihr eventuell mal ein paar GPS-Tracks vom Kreuzberg. Hab mal vor, ihn dieses Jahr mal unter die Stollen zu nehmen.


----------



## stevensmanic (1. März 2012)

hallo leute,

hab mich hier mal nen bissl durchgelesen und wäre an einer wegbeschreibung zu diesem yo-trail interessiert. gerne per pm oder email oder facebook oder.... 

auch für infos um andere interessante trails bin ich natürlich dankbar. 

ich bin, so wie ich das hier rauslesen kann, mit etwas weniger federweg als die meisten hier, unterwegs, suche aber trotzdem ein paar anspruchsvollere trails. vom niveau her darfs gerne richtig knifflig werden. nur halt ohne mega sprünge oder sowas {oder zumindest dass sie umfahrbar sind), da ich momentan komplett starr fahre und den rahmen noch ein bisschen nutzen will... naja erklärt sich ja von selbst.

viele grüße


----------



## Lock3 (6. März 2012)

hie stevensmanic, du kannst uns gerne besuchen,nur weiß ich nicht ob der Trail etwas für dich ist, er ist zwar auch ohne Federweg fahrbar nur wirst du wohl recht wenig Spaß haben...woher kommst du denn?

du kannst dir den Trail grob hier mal anschauen:  https://vimeo.com/32745551

p.s. wir hatten am Samstag Saisoneröffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (6. März 2012)

hi locke,

ich komme aus fulda
ich glaub ich hab letztes jahr mal jemanden hier aus dem forum an der ebersburg gesehen. ein graues lapierre... ich meint, das hätte ich hier schonmal auf irgendeinem foto gesehen.

von dem was ich auf dem video sehen kann muss ich dir da leider zustimmen. das ist für mich ziemlich langweilig.

ich such halt nen paar trails, die einfach technisch etwas anspruchsvoller sind. stellberg zum beispiel. das ist mit nem dh natürlich ziemlich witzlos {habs schon ausprobiert) aber mit wenig oder garkeinem federweg hats doch was. 

auch der wanderweg von der wasserkuppe nach abtsroda runter hat ein, zwei schöne stellen. am schönsten wär einfach eine etwas längere, cc-ähnliche abfahrt/auffahrt {hauptsache trail). 

sowas wie die technikpassagen bei den hessencups oder bei der cc-strecke in bad salzdetfurth, falls das jemandem was sagt, wäre natürlich richtig cool.

grüße
felix

PS: cooles video. und diese witze im hintergrund...  erinnert mich an ein rennen, wo ich vor lachen fast den start verpasst hätte...


----------



## Lock3 (6. März 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> hi locke,
> 
> ich komme aus fulda
> ich glaub ich hab letztes jahr mal jemanden hier aus dem forum an der ebersburg gesehen. ein graues lapierre... ich meint, das hätte ich hier schonmal auf irgendeinem foto gesehen.



ja das war der Soso, da hatte er noch sein Froggy



stevensmanic schrieb:


> von dem was ich auf dem video sehen kann muss ich dir da leider zustimmen. das ist für mich ziemlich langweilig.



naja geht, müsstest dir bewusst ne Line austüfteln am manchen Ecken, dann kann man es auch sehr gut wie ne (recht einfache) WC CC-Strecke fahren, bsonders der untere Teil dürfte sich gut eignen,hochwärst musst du dann allerdings größtenteils Forstweg fahren, der wäre aber dafür knackig steil in manchen Ecken...
Heute sind wir oben am fahren,kannst ja nach HEF kommen 



stevensmanic schrieb:


> ich such halt nen paar trails, die einfach technisch etwas anspruchsvoller sind. stellberg zum beispiel. das ist mit nem dh natürlich ziemlich witzlos {habs schon ausprobiert) aber mit wenig oder garkeinem federweg hats doch was.


 kenn ich nicht



stevensmanic schrieb:


> auch der wanderweg von der wasserkuppe nach abtsroda runter hat ein, zwei schöne stellen. am schönsten wär einfach eine etwas längere, cc-ähnliche abfahrt/auffahrt {hauptsache trail).
> 
> sowas wie die technikpassagen bei den hessencups oder bei der cc-strecke in bad salzdetfurth, falls das jemandem was sagt, wäre natürlich richtig cool.
> 
> ...


 
kenn ich! 




stevensmanic schrieb:


> PS: cooles video. und diese witze im hintergrund...  erinnert mich an ein rennen, wo ich vor lachen fast den start verpasst hätte...



ohje,mitterweile musst schon aufpassen,dass du am Start nicht umgeboxt wirst bei vielen Rennen...


----------



## Raubritter (6. März 2012)

Hi,

richtig technisch ist das letzte Stück von der Milseburg runter. Ansonsten kann man gut im Kreis um die Steinwand fahren - da liegen auch eingie Steinplatten zum üben rum. Oben auf der Wasserkuppe sind ab dem Fliegerdenkmal auch nen paar lustige Meter.
Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach interessanten Sachen. Leider gibts selten was längeres am Stück. 

Ist von euch schonmal jemand den Hochrhöner im Gesamten gefahren? Läuft der auf Wirtschaftswegen oder geht da nen bischen mehr?

Im Früherjahr möcht ich mal den Rennsteig abfahren - der ist stellenweise ganz spaßig.

Gruß


----------



## stevensmanic (6. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> naja geht, müsstest dir bewusst ne Line austüfteln am manchen Ecken, dann kann man es auch sehr gut wie ne (recht einfache) WC CC-Strecke fahren, bsonders der untere Teil dürfte sich gut eignen,hochwärst musst du dann allerdings größtenteils Forstweg fahren, der wäre aber dafür knackig steil in manchen Ecken...
> Heute sind wir oben am fahren,kannst ja nach HEF kommen


 
das klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht. und ich würde sowas von gerne mal ne runde fahren {besonders mit ein paar netten leuten!). nur leider wird das erst in drei wochen wieder was, weil ich aktuell noch ein bisschen im abistress stecke. aber danach werd ich mir das auf jeden fall mal angucken. 



Lock3 schrieb:


> ohje,mitterweile musst schon aufpassen,dass du am Start nicht umgeboxt wirst bei vielen Rennen...


 
damit habe ich jetzt nicht so die probleme, kann ganz gut zurückboxen. was ich viel befremdlicher finde, ist, dass ich mit meinen schon nicht gerade schwergewichtigen 70kg teilweise 15kg schwerer bin als andere fahrer im feld {als andere MÄNNLICHE fahrer wohlgemerkt)....

@ Raubritter: milseburg klingt ganz interessant. gibts da mehrere wege? ich kenne nur den weg, der direkt unter der hütte nach rechts geht {also nicht den normalen wanderweg, der nach links um die kurve geht), der ist mit starrgabel noch gerade so fahrbar. meinst du den?

hochröhner sagt mir jetzt auch nichts. zumindest nicht unter diesem namen?

was ansonsten an trails noch ganz cool ist, ist beim hessisch bayrischen in kothen die schleife um brückenau, das dumme ist nur, dass ich die trails ohne guide nie wiederfinden werde 

grüße 
felix


----------



## Speeketze-VW (7. März 2012)

Kothen ist Cult! was dort an Gelände auf einer CTF geboten wird steckt viele deutsche Marathons in den Schatten. 
Es freut mich, das die Rhönfranken was offizielles tun, die sind dem MTB gegenüber etwas aufgeschlossener , als unsere Rhönhessischen Mitbürger.
allen Abfahrern und Auffahrern einen schönen Saisonstart.


----------



## stevensmanic (7. März 2012)

vielleicht könnte man sich bei soner fahrt wie in kothen mal treffen. fänds ganz interessant, mal ein paar gleichgesinnte, besonders in ähnlichem alter, zu treffen. das stellt nämlich scheinbar ein nicht ganz unwesentliches problem dar. die meisten, die ich kenne sind im schnitt 20 jahre älter


----------



## ml IX (8. März 2012)

Kothen läuft auf jeden Fall wieder dieses Jahr. Ist einfach ne geniale Runde. Schön entspannt die Hügel hoch und jede Menge Spaß nach unten


----------



## Lock3 (9. März 2012)

speeketze-VW schön dich wieder mal im Fred zu lesen,dachte schon wir hätten dich vertrieben... 


erste Sektion unseres Vereinstracks (also gut 100-150 Meter von ca. 1,5km) 



stevensmanic schrieb:


> das klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht. und ich würde sowas von gerne mal ne runde fahren {besonders mit ein paar netten leuten!). nur leider wird das erst in drei wochen wieder was, weil ich aktuell noch ein bisschen im abistress stecke. aber danach werd ich mir das auf jeden fall mal angucken.



es bleibt aber vor allem eine abfahrtslastige Strecke, dafür hast du den Berg hoch teils verdammt knackige Anstiege, ich fahre gerne mal ne Runde mit dir,muss aber gestehen das ich die letzten 2 Jahre stark an Form verloren habe, aber nichtsdestotrotz würd ichs mal mit dir wagen, beim Rest sieht es leider schlecht aus, die sind halt nur auf Bergab aus...
Leider ist der Nobez ja weg, sonst hätte ich dir den ans Herz gelegt, der hätte sicherlich genau denen Nerv getroffen! 

Viel Glück im Abi! 



stevensmanic schrieb:


> damit habe ich jetzt nicht so die probleme, kann ganz gut zurückboxen. was ich viel befremdlicher finde, ist, dass ich mit meinen schon nicht gerade schwergewichtigen 70kg teilweise 15kg schwerer bin als andere fahrer im feld {als andere MÄNNLICHE fahrer wohlgemerkt)....




ja schon krass,ich hab nochmal 10kg drauf, dazu meist ne Freerideshort an (wenn das Wetter passte) sowie ne Kettenführung und "dicke" Gabel vorne drin, ergo kompletter Paradiesvogel  , am besten sind aber so Typen die möchtig Muskeln haben, dann aber nicht den Berg hochkommen,vor denen habe ich deutlich weniger Respekt als vor den 60kg Rennfüchsen die fast ein Strich in der Landschaft sind...


----------



## stevensmanic (9. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> es bleibt aber vor allem eine abfahrtslastige Strecke, dafür hast du den Berg hoch teils verdammt knackige Anstiege


 
klingt gut!



Lock3 schrieb:


> ich fahre gerne mal ne Runde mit dir,muss aber gestehen das ich die letzten 2 Jahre stark an Form verloren habe, aber nichtsdestotrotz würd ichs mal mit dir wagen, beim Rest sieht es leider schlecht aus, die sind halt nur auf Bergab aus...


 
auf das angebot werde ich auf jeden fall zurückkommen 




Lock3 schrieb:


> Viel Glück im Abi!


 
 danke! kann ich brauchen 




Lock3 schrieb:


> ja schon krass,ich hab nochmal 10kg drauf, dazu meist ne Freerideshort an (wenn das Wetter passte) sowie ne Kettenführung und "dicke" Gabel vorne drin, ergo kompletter Paradiesvogel  , am besten sind aber so Typen die möchtig Muskeln haben, dann aber nicht den Berg hochkommen,vor denen habe ich deutlich weniger Respekt als vor den 60kg Rennfüchsen die fast ein Strich in der Landschaft sind...


 
so nen muskelmann hab ich beim hessencup letztes jahr gesehen. der war zwar nicht wirklich schnell, aber immerhin ist er die kompletten cc-strecken mit starrgabel gefahren. da hätts mich sicher nen paarmal gut abgelegt

lustig sind auch leute, die mit sündhaftteuren rädern am start stehen, hoch auch recht schnell sind, dann bergab aber angst haben, dem guten carbon könnte etwas passieren  ;D {gesehen am keiler, der gute mann hatte angst um den schönen, leichten carbon-laufradsatz )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (11. März 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man sich bei soner fahrt wie in kothen mal treffen. fänds ganz interessant, mal ein paar gleichgesinnte, besonders in ähnlichem alter, zu treffen. das stellt nämlich scheinbar ein nicht ganz unwesentliches problem dar. die meisten, die ich kenne sind im schnitt 20 jahre älter



ich bin auch so ein 20 Jahre älter Biker, und wenn mirs radeln weiterhin Spaß macht werde ich irgendwann bei Senioren III beim Keiler am Start stehen..Logisch das das schon ein paar Jährchen Altersunterschied sind, meiner Meinung nach ist die "Jüngere Generation" mehr abfahrtsorientiert "freeride" mäßig unterwegs und so unsereiner eher Marathon, Touren...is aber alles andere als schlimm, gemein ist allen der Spaß am mtb fahren, und damit am "draußen" sein. Und wenn man sich mal zufällig trifft ist immer ein Hallo, Servus, wo geht hin etc. drinn. (Keiler ist auch absoluter Cult)


----------



## Speeketze-VW (11. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> speeketze-VW schön dich wieder mal im Fred zu lesen,dachte schon wir hätten dich vertrieben...
> 
> 
> erste Sektion unseres Vereinstracks (also gut 100-150 Meter von ca. 1,5km)
> ...



moinsen, gugg immer mal rein ins Forum und staune net schlecht was ihr da auf die Beine stellt, respekt! auch absolut sehenswerte videos, gerad wenn mam überlegt, das is ja hier aus unserer Gegend. Bin aber mit meinem Alten "zum Glück Alu" 100mm Fully da eher nicht so richtig aufgehoben...auch vom Fahrkönnen her..


----------



## Lock3 (17. März 2012)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> moinsen, gugg immer mal rein ins Forum und staune net schlecht was ihr da auf die Beine stellt, respekt! auch absolut sehenswerte videos, gerad wenn mam überlegt, das is ja hier aus unserer Gegend. Bin aber mit meinem Alten "zum Glück Alu" 100mm Fully da eher nicht so richtig aufgehoben...auch vom Fahrkönnen her..



okay, kannst auch ruhig mal einen Ton hier lassen, wann ihr fahrt und so, werd immer mal wieder angesprochen was so in Fuldarer Umgebung geht, auch von älteren Leuten, hoffe ja noch, dass sich von denen mal jemand hierher verirrt ^^.

Für so was ist es nie zu spät, gibt einen der hat mit mitte 40 erst angefangen, unser ältester regelmäßíger Fahrer ist Ende 40 .
Man kann alles überrollen, also auch sehr geeignet um zu lernen .

Und ja es ist schon erstaunlich was hier so geht,leider ist alles sehr versprengt, und der Kontakt untereinander fehlt den meisten, Tann, Hilders, Geisa,Kreuzberg etc. die Fuldarer fahren meist ca. 15km in den Vogelsberg nach A-Bach sonst sind überall noch Biker, aber ist halt das Problem mit dem Kontakt,jeder braut da sein eigenes Süppchen...

Es freut mich das dir unser Video und die Strecke gefällt 

über der Rhön geht die Sonne unter...


----------



## stevensmanic (17. März 2012)

ist das gemein... ich versauer hier am schreibtisch 

@ speeketzte: mich stört der altersunterschied eigentlich überhaupt nicht. muss mich da entschuldigen wenn das anders rübergekommen ist. im gegenteil hab ich von so manchem "alten hasen" schon was lernen können. ist aber auch schön, wenn man ab und zu etwas gleichaltrige gesellschaft hat ;-)

ich bin auch eher "uphill-orientiert" als anders rum, bzw.  fahr ich einfach beides gerne.allerdings konnte ich mir in diversen cc-rennen  einiges abgucken, seitdem machen die downhills auch nochmehr spass  

ja der keiler ist wirklich klasse. konnte letztes jahr recht weit vorne mitfahren, das war schon ein erlebnis, wie die schmalen bundesliga-junioren da die trails runtergeflogen sind - bin fast in einigen zuschauern gelandet als ich versucht habe, hinterherzukommen 

viel spass allen, die das schöne wetter ausnutzen können!


----------



## Speeketze-VW (18. März 2012)

Ne ne, entschuldigen braucht sich hier keiner, schließlich kann keiner was dafür wann wir auf die Welt kamen. Meine Platzierungen sind immer Zentrales Mittelfeld, außer ich geh auf die Langstrecke, da bin ich hinten dabei, wo es eher ums Durchhalten geht...Bin auch immermal mit einem jüngeren Vereinskollegen unterwegs, gerne wird die Change genutzt Flagge bei RhönCup und Hess.Bay. zu zeigen(Strecken meist fad, aber man trifft viele Bekannte) , Geroda ist auch interessant vom landschaftlichen und der Atmosphäre, und wenn mal wieder möglich Brendlorenzen. Je nach Zeitbudget. I.d.R. fahre ich hier vom Haunetal los, bis ich zu den ersten Rhönhütten komme hab ich ca. 22-26km auf der Uhr. Von der Haustüre aus zur Tour per MTB zu starten ist Ehrensache, außer bei weiter weg liegende Veranstalltungen. So bleibt der Kreuzberg immer ein lohnendes Tagesziel(56km einfach), wo man für die Rückfahrt auch einige Stunden und HM einplanen muß.  So genug gefaselt, erstmal gesund werden und Form auf bauen, schade um das schöne Wetter am WE, aber bis zum Alpen-X ists ja noch ein wenig.  adios


----------



## Lock3 (18. März 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> ist das gemein... ich versauer hier am schreibtisch



naja nach dieser Woche hast du es ja hinter dir 

Ich fahr lieber berg ab, auch bei Marathons merke ich extrem oft, dass hier meine Stärken liegen und ich hier gut Boden gutmachen kann, genauso wenn es schlammig etc wird, also technisch, evtl liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich keine Kondomreifchen fahre wie viele andere und keine Angst um mein Material habe, denn mein Bike war bisher immer eines der schwereren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raubritter (19. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Und ja es ist schon erstaunlich was hier so geht,leider ist alles sehr versprengt, und der Kontakt untereinander fehlt den meisten, Tann, Hilders, Geisa,Kreuzberg etc. die Fuldarer fahren meist ca. 15km in den Vogelsberg nach A-Bach sonst sind überall noch Biker, aber ist halt das Problem mit dem Kontakt,jeder braut da sein eigenes Süppchen...



Hey,

siehst du eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern? Ihr habt ja einen Verein gegründet und betreibt eine Strecke, das sorgt doch sicherlich für Gemeinschaft und Kontakt.
Die Chance besteht ja auch in Zukunft auf der Wasserkuppe. Das wäre fast direkt vor meiner Haustür - die örtliche Entfernung ist für viele ja leider das größte Hindernis. Ich selbst bewältige meinen Alltag mit Fahrrad und leihe mir nur für Winterberg nen Caddy...jedes Wochenede das Bike zu transportieren ist leider zu viel Aufwand. 

Gemeinsame Bikepark Besuche wäre aber sehr interessant - schon allein wegen den geteilten Fahrtkosten und Gruppennachlass.

Gruß


----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> okay, kannst auch ruhig mal einen Ton hier lassen, wann ihr fahrt und so, werd immer mal wieder angesprochen was so in Fuldarer Umgebung geht, auch von älteren Leuten, hoffe ja noch, dass sich von denen mal jemand hierher verirrt ^^.
> 
> Für so was ist es nie zu spät, gibt einen der hat mit mitte 40 erst angefangen, unser ältester regelmäßíger Fahrer ist Ende 40 .
> Man kann alles überrollen, also auch sehr geeignet um zu lernen .
> ...



Rüberrollen und üben, das ist ne gute Idee, mal im Hinterstübchen halten, evtl. mal 1-2 Übernachtung einplanen, dann wäre ein Besuch der Strecke (unter eurer Anleitung) machbar.Aber wie gesagt, schon sau viel geplant für 2012: Eifel, PL, Alpen-X,Wipptal-Graz-Tirol...so long


----------



## Lock3 (8. April 2012)

wünsche allen frohe Ostern!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRv-n6Ui3Mg"]studswarming - StollenerwÃ¤rmung      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> Rüberrollen und üben, das ist ne gute Idee, mal im Hinterstübchen halten, evtl. mal 1-2 Übernachtung einplanen, dann wäre ein Besuch der Strecke (unter eurer Anleitung) machbar.Aber wie gesagt, schon sau viel geplant für 2012: Eifel, PL, Alpen-X,Wipptal-Graz-Tirol...so long



verbuche es unter Training  *g*


----------



## MrFreerider (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Hier ein kurzes Video von unserem neuen Trail in Flieden
Wenn es gefällt, bitte liken


----------



## ml IX (11. April 2012)

Wo ist denn der Trail. 
Bin aus Steinau, könnte also für mich interessant sein. 
Kannst du mir auch gern per PN 
mitteilen. 
Video schau ich aber nachher Zuhause an. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speeketze-VW (15. April 2012)

mui bien!    alter Mann staunt!


----------



## Lock3 (22. April 2012)

ist der Trail in Flieden so kurz oder sieht das nur so aus:


etwas aus der inneren Rhön:


----------



## quantec (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte über Pfingsten zu Besuch in Bad Salzschlirf und möchte neben der CTF in Bimbach noch 2 weitere schöne Genuß-Touren fahren. Was würde sich da anbieten? Sollten wir dann von Bad Salzschlirf aus fahren oder würde sich sonst die Anreise nach Fulda oder zur Wasserkuppe lohnen? Bin für jeden Tourenvorschlag sehr dankbar. Am besten mit GPS-File. Es sollten aber nicht viel mehr als 1000 HM werden.

Danke und viele Grüße

Andy


----------



## Rollendesrad (15. Mai 2012)

quantec schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner besseren Hälfte über Pfingsten zu Besuch in Bad Salzschlirf und möchte neben der CTF in Bimbach noch 2 weitere schöne Genuß-Touren fahren. Was würde sich da anbieten? Sollten wir dann von Bad Salzschlirf aus fahren oder würde sich sonst die Anreise nach Fulda oder zur Wasserkuppe lohnen? Bin für jeden Tourenvorschlag sehr dankbar. Am besten mit GPS-File. Es sollten aber nicht viel mehr als 1000 HM werden.
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy, 
wenn Ihr möglichst viel von der Rhön sehen wollt, würde ich in Fulda starten, zur Milseburg fahren, dann weiter über die Wasserkuppe, je nach Kondition einen Abstecher ins Rote Moor machen und durch die Kaskadenschlucht runter nach Gersfeld. Von da könnt Ihr die Rhönbahn zurück nach Fulda nehmen oder wenn Ihr noch nicht genug habt, gemütlich den Radweg zurück nach Fulda rollen.
Das Ganze ist recht gut ausgeschildert, viele gute Trails findet man aber leider nur mit Ortskenntnis. 
Hab die Strecke mal grob aus dem Kopf gezeichnet. 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter

Ps.:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ijkecncoozmrzdcj


----------



## NikNok (27. Mai 2012)

xxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

unter 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

werdet ihr ab sofort von der DIMB mit news bezüglich der geplanten Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes versorgt und über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen Informiert.

Da wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt jede Stimme zählt bitte liken und SPREAD THE WORD!

Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen Das Land Hessen möchte Mountainbiker mit der Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes weitesgehend aus ...
Von unterwegs aus!

Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## ml IX (10. Juli 2012)

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Leute, helft mit, es geht uns alle was an. Wir brauchen jede Stimme. Also bitte den Li k weiter verbreitet auf Facebook und an Freunde.


----------



## kawasakai (11. Juli 2012)

Schon getan .


----------



## Lock3 (20. Juli 2012)

so ruhig hier...



gerade beimaufräumen einer Festplatte gefunden


----------



## Slide9 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin aus Fulda West und plane am 16.9 die MTB Strecke in Mackenzell zu fahren (http://www.radvierer.de/). Währe cool falls man dort jemanden aus der Intressegemeinschaft treffen würde. Wer fährt noch hin?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ml IX (14. August 2012)

Dann schlage ich erstmal Kothen vor. Ist soviel ich in Erinnerung habe am 2.9.. Für mich die beste von den Radvierern


----------



## comvik (14. August 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich erstmal Kothen vor. Ist soviel ich in Erinnerung habe am 2.9.. Für mich die beste von den Radvierern



Würde ich auch gerne aber ich muss leider Gartenhäuschen das WE bauen. Nächstes Jahr plane ich es besser ein. Viel Spass wer hinfährt

Cheers


----------



## Slide9 (14. August 2012)

comvik schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne aber ich muss leider Gartenhäuschen das WE bauen. Nächstes Jahr plane ich es besser ein. Viel Spass wer hinfährt
> 
> Cheers



Misst, falschen User. Hatte mir doch ein neuen angelegt.

Cheers
thorsten


----------



## ml IX (15. August 2012)

Verschiebe das Gartenhäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slide9 (15. August 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Verschiebe das Gartenhäuschen.



Geht net mehr, ist eh schon verspätet und die Helfer sind alle bestellt


----------



## ml IX (15. August 2012)

Dann sieht man sich halt eventuell in Mackenzell


----------



## ml IX (29. August 2012)

So, wie schauts? Wer ist in Kothen am Start?


----------



## betzmani (29. August 2012)

Hat jmd ein paar schöne singletrails in der rhön? Dabei ists egal, ob hessische oder bayrische  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soso79 (29. August 2012)

@betzmani, kennst doch den remmert und der hängt sich oft bei uns mit dran. häng du dich anfach an ihn und dann biken wir zusammen.


----------



## betzmani (29. August 2012)

Ja, aber ich hab mein freeride gegen ein am getauscht! Weiß nicht, ob ich da bei euch bergabjunkies mithalten kann! Aber ansonsten bin ich gerne mal von der Partie! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (29. August 2012)

am kreuzberg zb geht auch alles mitm am, zwar bequemer mitm fr aber geht auch so


----------



## betzmani (29. August 2012)

Kreuzberg war ich letzte Woche! Auch drüben am feuerberg!dachte an paar lässige trails, vielleicht mit lagebeschreibung 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildcoyote (29. August 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> So, wie schauts? Wer ist in Kothen am Start?



das wetter soll ja gut werden, falls ich den weinfest überlebe wollte ich so gg 9 uhr am start für die lange strecke sein


----------



## ml IX (29. August 2012)

Also wir werden auch die lange fahren, außer die letzte Schleife. 
Denk auch, dass wir (meine Frau und ich) gegen 9.00 am Start sein werden.


----------



## Slide9 (30. August 2012)

Was issn mit Mackenzell, jemand dabei am 16.9??


----------



## wildcoyote (30. August 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Also wir werden auch die lange fahren, außer die letzte Schleife.
> Denk auch, dass wir (meine Frau und ich) gegen 9.00 am Start sein werden.



Man sieht sich!


----------



## comvik (7. September 2012)

So, Kothen ist rum (wie war es eigentlich, Bilder, Berichte??) und Mackenzell steht an. Treffe ich dort auf jemanden der hier dabei ist? Ne' andere Idee ist, sich mal so am WE zu treffen und ein bissle fahren. Leider habe ich selber kein Plan wo die Trails sind und bin noch am suchen. Wenn jemand lust hat mich mitzunehmen würde ich mich freuen. Fahre in der Woche öffter mal Trails am Königstuhl/HD. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ml IX (7. September 2012)

Kothen war wie immer mit einem dicken Grinsen verbunden. Ist die Strapazen jederzeit wert.


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits,  Kann mir jemand vielleicht eine entspannte Runde in der Nähe von Fulda empfehlen?  Würden gerne irgendwo von einem Parkplatz aus starten, und so circa ein bis 2 Stunden   Unterwegs sein vielen Dank auch


----------



## Ope (2. November 2012)

*DIMB Premium Flowtrail am Kreuzberg/Rhön hatte heute erfolgreich Abnahme
Eröffnung Mai 2013!!!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=4875&gmid=385680#gmessage385680


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (2. November 2012)

Prima Sache 

Ich freu mich.


----------



## ml IX (3. November 2012)

Na dann wird man sich den bei schönem trockenen Wetter wohl oder übel mal anschauen müssen 
Coole Sache und das relativ um die Ecke. :thumbup:


----------



## Lock3 (3. November 2012)

Bestens


----------



## feirefizo (9. November 2012)

Schon gesehen?
http://osthessen-news.de/beitrag_H.php?id=1222278

http://osthessen-tv.de/themen/aktuelle-videos/item/2202-downhill-ins-glück-die-biker-vom-yo-trail


----------



## cmon (9. November 2012)

Schöner Bericht ohne überflüssige Effekthascherei. Kann dem ein oder anderen nicht Biker auch zeigen, dass da nicht nur "Rowdys" dahinter stecken, sondern engagierte junge Menschen.


----------



## Rollendesrad (11. November 2012)

Ja ist ne gute Sache. Schade das es einen ticken zu weit weg ist. Würde aber gerne mal hin


----------



## Lock3 (24. Dezember 2012)

wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Ope (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke!!!
Auch dir frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2013)

Gruß und vor allem Gesundheit auch von meiner Seite in meine alte Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betzmani (2. Januar 2013)

frohes neues!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2013)

Hoho Betze..............


----------



## ml IX (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, 
wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir eventuell mal ein paar Tourentips wenn möglich mit Trails und Start in und um Fulda und geben könntet. Optimal wären auch GPStracks.
Schon mal Dank vorab.


----------



## Lock3 (12. Februar 2013)

@ml IX wegen Tracks frage mal die User auf den ersten Seiten des Threads, sie kennen sich da bissel aus...


----------



## Slide9 (18. Juni 2013)

Wo sind die MTB Trail Fahrer aus der Fuldaer Umgebung??? Schent hier ja keiner zu sein.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## soso79 (18. Juni 2013)

halte dich am kreuzberg auf, da geht am meisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (2. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute...bin neu hier...treibe mich meistens im Bereich Dahlherd-Himmeldunk-Rotes Moor-Wasserkuppe-Milseburg rum...fahre AM und meide die TeerstraÃe  Da hier ja auch ein paar jungs vom Kreuzberg verteten sind, wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand Interesse an einem Satz Schwalbe Hans Damp 26x2.35 Evo Trail Star hat. Habe mir den Reifen gekauft, muss aber sagen, dass er fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren aufgrund des hohen Rollwiderstandes nicht geeignet ist...Grip ist dafÃ¼r phantastisch!! Bin 60km damit gefahren, denke 60â¬ sind angemessen. Also bei Interesse einfach melden...


----------



## Slide9 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo leute,

habe jetzt Urlaub und bringe mein Bike nach Fulda. Würde mir gerne Florenberg anschauen und auch andere Trailfahrten sind von Interesse. Wenn jemand die nächsten 4 Wochen lust auf begleitung hat bitte melden. Ich fahre Tag und/oder Nacht (accus sind geladen)!! 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## husaberg_pue (23. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Also ich weiß ja nicht was du am Florenberg willst, weil den hast du nach spätestens einer Stunde abgegrast. Und rund herum ist nix...würde dir eher die Gegend Ebersburg-Steinwand-Milseburg-Wasserkuppe empfehlen...


----------



## Slide9 (23. Juli 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Also ich weiß ja nicht was du am Florenberg willst, weil den hast du nach spätestens einer Stunde abgegrast. Und rund herum ist nix...würde dir eher die Gegend Ebersburg-Steinwand-Milseburg-Wasserkuppe empfehlen...


 
OK, kommst du mit?


----------



## husaberg_pue (23. Juli 2013)

Gerne


----------



## Slide9 (28. Juli 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Gerne



Sorry, war net online. Wann magst du dich wo treffen. Ich kann nur bis mittwoch, 31.7. Fahre dann fur 7 Tage in Urlaub. Montag wollte ich hier um Giesel eine 54 km Strecke abfahren. Nicht sonderlich spannend aber doch eine gute Tagestur, ca 4,5 h.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (27. August 2013)

Hallo,.

es ist wieder soweit am Sonntag ist Radvierer in Kothen , wer fährt mit ??

Gruß ernie


----------



## Slide9 (28. August 2013)

werde dort sein 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (28. August 2013)

Wann startest du ? Wir wollen so gegen 8 Uhr starten


----------



## Slide9 (1. September 2013)

Sorry, habe eine weile nicht reingeschaut. Bin um 9 gestartet (9470). War eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Bin 56/1520 (ein Mix zwischen 40/62 km) gefahren. Super Trails und schöne Rampen ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (2. September 2013)

Ok wir sind auch ein Mix Gefahren immer wieder lohnenswert da zu fahren 

Wo fährst du sonst so rum ??

Vielleicht können wir ja mal abends zusammen fahren.

Wir starten immer von Engelhelms aus.

Gruß ernue


----------



## NonoF (3. September 2013)

Hallo Ernie,

wieviele seid ihr denn und was macht ihr so für Touren?
Ich wohne in Künzell und suche schon mal jemanden der mir mal ein paar Trails zeigt. Allerdings bin ich nur Hobbyradler und nach 30-40km in der Rhön ist ziemlich ende, und der schnellste bin ich auch nicht.

Ich kenn mich schon gut aus in der Rhön, aber so richtige singletrails hab ich noch nicht entdeckt.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal lust ne lockere Runde Lacktat aus euren Beinen zu fahren und ich häng mich dran.

Gruß....


----------



## ernie007_de (3. September 2013)

Kannst gerne mal mitkommen, wir sind, wenn wir mal komplett sind 5 Leute.

Klappt aber beruflich nicht immer.

Nächste Tour ist geplant für Donnerstag Abend aber erst so gegen 19:30 20 Uhr.

Trails gibt's genug rund um Künzell !!

Gruß Ernie


----------



## NonoF (3. September 2013)

Donnerstags kann ich leider nie, aber ich bin schwer gespannt auf die Trails um Künzell.
Wo sollen denn da Trails sein, gib mal nen Tip?!


----------



## ernie007_de (3. September 2013)

Kleine Trails am Schloss Adolphseck, bei loheland, Giebelrain usw. Meinte natürlich rund um die Gemeinde Künzell. 

Ok sonst fahren wir immer mittwochs.


----------



## ernie007_de (3. September 2013)

Kannst mit ja mal deine handynummer per pn. schicken


----------



## husaberg_pue (4. September 2013)

Wir machen immer Dienstags abends Touren. Sind selten mehr als 4 Personen. Starten tun wir in Kothen um halb 7.


----------



## Slide9 (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

würde sehr gerne MTBler in der Region kennen lernen. Mir geht es ähnlich wie "NonoF". Kann aber nur am WE da ich Mo-Do bei Mannheim arbeite und müsste mein Bike dann mitnehmen. Ich bräuchte also ein paar Tage vorankündigung damit ich es einplanan kann. Fahre aber auch den Winter durch.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## NonoF (6. September 2013)

ernie007, wann trefft ihr euch am Mittwoch und wo?
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Topbiker, kann halt sein das ich euch ein bißchen ausbremse. 
Nummer schick ich dir.

Slide9, am Wochenende sollte es auch mal gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (6. September 2013)

Habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt Gruß 

Mal sehen wie das nächste Wochenende wird
Vom Wetter dann bestimmt


----------



## Slide9 (18. Oktober 2013)

Habe die Erlaubnis am Sontag (20.10) zu biken. Hat jemand was vor und nimmt mich mit?


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Am Sonntag klappt's bei mir nicht. Ein anderes mal melde dich einfach wieder

Gruß Ernie


----------



## ernie007_de (19. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal handynummern tauschen von wo kommst du ?? Wir starten meistens aus Engelhelms. Gruß


----------



## soso79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Kommendes wie ist auch letztes we shuttlebus  am Kreuzberg.  Nur zur Info


----------



## 3ster (20. Oktober 2013)

Ab wann wird es denn im nächsten Jahr eigentlich wieder richtig am Kreuzberg los gehen und wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke(n) da so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2013)

War bis jetzt immer erster Mai. Also strecke gibt es eine offizielle oben. Die ist für jeden gut fahrbar und wem etwas zu schwer sein sollte, gibt es Umfahrungen. Ist echt entspannt. Die nicht so offiziellen sind anderes Kaliber und muss man eh erstmal finden  dazu gibt es halt noch tolle singletrails.... Am kb ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei und dann gibt's ja noch das gute Bier


----------



## 3ster (20. Oktober 2013)

Ah super, das hört sich gut an, vielen Dank für die Info. Ist das dann ungefähr mit Angersbach zu vergleichen? Das müsstest du dann ja sicher auch kennen


----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2013)

Nee ganz anders als angersbach. Streckenlänge knapp 2 km. Angersbach ist ja leider nach dem üblen baumfälleinsatz nicht mehr das was es mal war:/ aber wenn dir abach gefällt, wirste kb mögen.


----------



## danie-dani (20. Oktober 2013)

Moin in die Runde, 

Also ich bin immer rund um Fulda unterwegs, meine Hausrunde ist Fulda/Bahnhof-Bronzell-Runde ums Eichenzeller Schloß Fasanerie-Eichenzell-Kerzell-Hamerz-Sickel-Neuenberg-Fulda/Bahnhof. Habt ihr noch paar Tipps für paar trails die ich noch nicht gefunden habe und oder auch Interesse an gemeinsames Fahren?!? Bin noch mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, wäre schön wenn ich viell irgendwo Anschluß finde. Bin momentan noch nicht der ausdauerndste, soll sich aber ändern.  gern auch per pn. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## husaberg_pue (29. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

Ist von euch wer Nightride-tauglich?


----------



## Deistersause (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu in Fulda und kenne mich leider nicht gut aus in der Gegend. Ich würde mich gern ein paar wissenden Locals anschließen. Da nach Feierabend nicht mehr viel Licht übrig ist, bin ich gerade dabei, mich nightride-tauglich auszurüsten.


----------



## Slide9 (29. Oktober 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ist von euch wer Nightride-tauglich?


 

Aber natürlich, aber nur mit vorankündigung damit ich das Bike von Heidelberg auch mitnehmen kann.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## husaberg_pue (29. Oktober 2013)

...läuft.


----------



## 3ster (29. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin auch "Night-Ride-tauglich"... allerdings Konditionell nicht gerade in Bestform Werde die nächsten Wochen eher langsamer unterwegs sein, aber falls jemand eher ruhig fährt, dann muss ich nachts nicht zwingend allein fahren


----------



## ernie007_de (29. Oktober 2013)

3ster schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch "Night-Ride-tauglich"... allerdings Konditionell nicht gerade in Bestform Werde die nächsten Wochen eher langsamer unterwegs sein, aber falls jemand eher ruhig fährt, dann muss ich nachts nicht zwingend allein fahren



Donnerstag  soll es schön werden bestes Night Ride Wetter.

Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwo Treffpunkt ???


Gruß ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Oktober 2013)

Diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche Do/Fr hab ich Zeit.Treffen könnte man sich hier, oder? *50.516087,9.739484* (GoogleMaps Koordinaten)


----------



## Slide9 (30. Oktober 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche Do/Fr hab ich Zeit.Treffen könnte man sich hier, oder? *50.516087,9.739484* (GoogleMaps Koordinaten)


 
Schade, Donnerstags ist für mich nicht gut da ich dann erst gegen 20:30 wieder in Fulda bin. Besser wäre Fr, Sa oder Sonntag. Da muss ja aber auch nicht nachts gefahren werden, aber wäre möglich.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## 3ster (30. Oktober 2013)

Also Freitag Abend könnte ich mir - je nach Strecke und eurer Tempovorstellung - ganz gut einrichten in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## dirch (30. Oktober 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche Do/Fr hab ich Zeit.Treffen könnte man sich hier, oder? *50.516087,9.739484* (GoogleMaps Koordinaten)



Hi, der Treffpunkt ist nicht schlecht, kann ich mit dem Bike hinfahren. 
Währe interessiert mal auf eine Runde in der Gegend.


----------



## ernie007_de (30. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Treffpunkt pilgerzell am kiest ??

Dann wäre das auch nicht schlecht für mich.


----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Oktober 2013)

ja genau da. an der autobahnunterführung. würde auch mit dem bike kommen. ist ne gute halbe stunde von rothemann. Könnten ja dann Richtung Ebersburg oder Giebelrain fahren...start so gegen halb 5 - 5? hab um 8 den nächsten termin...


----------



## ernie007_de (30. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt ist gut aber Uhrzeit, komme erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit geht dann erst ab 18:30 Uhr während der Woche.


----------



## husaberg_pue (30. Oktober 2013)

freitags auch? Hmm, dann bin ich für nächsten freitag raus...


----------



## Slide9 (8. November 2013)

jemand lust auf biken morgen (samstag) vormittag, wo wann treffen?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (9. November 2013)

Lust wäre da gewesen nur keine Zeit :-(


----------



## Slide9 (11. November 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Lust wäre da gewesen nur keine Zeit :-(


 Hi,

habe mir endlich ein Fahrradträger zugelegt und bin jetzt flexibler. Brauche nur noch ein drittes Kennzeichen was ich am Freitag holen werde. Kann leider nicht auf die JHV kommen. Bis bald

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ml IX (11. November 2013)

Slide9 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir endlich ein Fahrradträger zugelegt und bin jetzt flexibler. Brauche nur noch ein drittes Kennzeichen was ich am Freitag holen werde. Kann leider nicht auf die JHV kommen. Bis bald
> 
> ...



Ja cool, war ne gute Entscheidung. :thumbup:
Mach dir keinen Stress wegen Sa.. 
Melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder im voraus weiß, wenn es aufs Rad geht.


----------



## ernie007_de (11. November 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag Abend ???

Licht ist ausreichend vorhanden


----------



## Slide9 (11. November 2013)

ernie007_de schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Samstag Abend ???
> 
> Licht ist ausreichend vorhanden


Hi Ernie,

ich hätte auch genug licht. Bekomme allerdings besuch von nicht bikern und muss das WE anders gestalten. Das WE drauf wär ich dabei, wüsstest du wo?  Mist, Samstag 23en haben wir Prinzeneinführung und ich schaffe bis ende. Eventuell dann Freitag  22te?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## husaberg_pue (12. November 2013)

> Mist, Samstag 23en haben wir Prinzeneinführung und ich schaffe bis ende.



Da haben wir wohl einen Jecken unter uns 

Mo den 18. hätte ich Zeit, oder Do den 28...diese woche ist schlecht. Trailscoutlehrgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (12. November 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Da haben wir wohl einen Jecken unter uns
> 
> Mo den 18. hätte ich Zeit, oder Do den 28...diese woche ist schlecht. Trailscoutlehrgang.



Trailscoutlehrgang seid ihr etwa voll Profis ??

Hoffentlich blamiere ich mich nicht wenn ich mit euch fahre !!!

Gruß ernie


----------



## ernie007_de (12. November 2013)

Slide9 schrieb:


> Hi Ernie,
> 
> ich hätte auch genug licht. Bekomme allerdings besuch von nicht bikern und muss das WE anders gestalten. Das WE drauf wär ich dabei, wüsstest du wo?  Mist, Samstag 23en haben wir Prinzeneinführung und ich schaffe bis ende. Eventuell dann Freitag  22te?
> 
> ...



Können wir kurzfristig ausmachen je nach Wetter


----------



## husaberg_pue (19. November 2013)

morgen soll es schneien...snow-nightride?? morgen oder donnerstag abend?


----------



## ernie007_de (19. November 2013)

Habe keine Winterreifen !!!!!!! Vielleicht Donnerstag bei mir gehts erst ab 19 19:30 Uhr Gruß ernie


----------



## husaberg_pue (20. November 2013)

ja ok. müssen mal schauen, wie das wetter wird...wenn der Schnee nicht liegen bleibt macht´s kaum sinn im Regen rumzufahren...


----------



## ernie007_de (20. November 2013)

Seh ich auch so können kurzfristig was ausmachen


----------



## ernie007_de (21. November 2013)

Wird heute nix wetterbedingt Gruß ernie


----------



## Slide9 (22. November 2013)

Hi leuts,

leider bin ich auch nicht so fexibel das ich von heut auf Morgen das Bike dabei habe. Wenn ihr was fürs WE plant wäre es gut wenn dies eine Woche im vorraus gepostet wird damit ich das Bike und Licht auch mitbringen kann. Wenn das Biken dann doch nichts wird ist das ja nicht so tragisch aber ich habe das Bike dabei falls doch. Übrigens braucht man nicht umbedingt Winterreifen, Muds tun auch. Meine FatAl sind super jetzt im Herbst Matsch. Bin gespannt wie die sich durch den Schnee fahren lassen.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (4. Dezember 2013)

Tote Hose oder seid ihr alle weich !!


----------



## husaberg_pue (5. Dezember 2013)

Trainingspause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (28. Dezember 2013)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Trainingspause




Immer noch ?????


----------



## husaberg_pue (3. Januar 2014)

nein...seit 1 woche wieder indoor unterwegs auf die nasskalte suppe draußen hab ich im moment echt keinen bock...ich hoffe ja noch auf ein bischen pulverschnee...habe aber auch nichts gegen einen spontanen frühlingsanfang!!


----------



## ernie007_de (3. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen wann's wieder passt es muss nur trocken sein, die Tage war ich wieder mal am Giebelrain.......immer eine Reise wert : )


----------



## Slide9 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte am WE 11/12.1 Zeit und Lust zu Biken. Wer noch??

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (11. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht morgen wann ungefähr ??


----------



## Slide9 (12. Januar 2014)

Sorry, war gestern mal dem Wildsautrail am Hoherodskopf checken. Hatte gelesen das dieser am besten falschrum gefahren werden könnte. Das stimmt auch. Dachte mir aber das ich den erst richtig rum fahre um den kennen zu lernen. Nächstes mal fahre ich anders rum ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ernie007_de (12. Januar 2014)

War es nicht zu matschig ?? Waren heute mal eine kleine Runde bis zur enzianhütte und da sahen wir schon aus wie S... !


----------



## Slide9 (18. Januar 2014)

doch war sehr matschig, teilweise 5-10cm tief und mehr besonders Bergauf. wollte ja zwei Runden fahren, Rechts und links rum. habe aber nur eine Runde geschafft. morgen 12 Uhr Enzianhütte!! ready to rumble


----------



## morcom (29. März 2014)

Moin,
ich bin neu in Fulda und wollte mal fragen, wie es ausschaut ob irgent Jemand dieses Wochenende unterwegs ist. Ich fahre ein Enduro-Hardtail habe aber auch noch ein Giant Glory für groberes. Falls jemand mal Lust hat mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen, kann mich gerne anschreiben.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (3. April 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Geländeradsports,
falls Ihr noch nichts davon mitbekommen haben solltet:
Es tut sich was in der Rhön...und für den Chris sicher ein guter Einstieg.



ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Hallo Menschen !
> 
> Am Sonntag findet ab 14:00 Uhr am Skilift Arnsberg in der Rhön ein Lifttesttag statt, bzgl. Eines angedachten Bikepark Konzepts.
> 
> ...



Hier ist der Berg:
http://www.arnsberglifte.de/


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

Hier noch das Event dazu !

Bitte Leute einladen !

https://www.facebook.com/events/624387617642309/


----------



## martinnnn (6. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich wohne jetzt schon ein paar Jahre in Fulda aber mit dem MTB hatte ich leider noch keinen Erfolg dort. Bisher hab ich nur breite Schotterwege und asphaltierte Radwege gefunden. Kennt jemand von euch ein paar nette Trails und hat Lust auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten? 

Ich sehe, der Chris sucht auch danach, dann wären wir schonmal zu zweit  
Aus meiner alten Heimat kenne ich die wöchentlichen Ausfahrten nach Feierabend. Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch in Fulda ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln, die auf sowas Bock haben? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deistersause (7. April 2014)

Hallo Martin,
ich bin dabei! Ich habe bisher auch kein geeignetes Gelände gefunden... Am nächsten Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, unter der Woche ab 18:30. Da bleiben immerhin noch 1,5 Std..
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## soso79 (7. April 2014)

hi, florenberg, bad salzschlirf, angersbach ansonsten kreuzberg mit sehr langem flowtrail...

lg


----------



## martinnnn (7. April 2014)

Cool, es scheint also doch einiges zu geben. Der Chris wäre auch dabei. Wir haben die Woche bloß keine Zeit^^  Ich schlag vor ich meld mich Ende der Woche nochmal, dann können wir uns ja für nächste Woche was ausmachen. Vielleicht melden sich bis dahin auch noch mehr Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (7. April 2014)

Kreuzberg ist auf jeden fall eine Anreise Wert. Der Trail hat jetzt knapp 2km. Alles drin was man braucht und egal ob Anfänger oder fortgeschritten, Spaß hat da bis jetzt eigentlich jeder gehabt.

Lg


----------



## ernie007_de (7. April 2014)

Hallo,

Es kommt darauf an was ihr fahren wollt, nur downhill oder Ausfahrten mit ein Paar Trails zwischendurch. 

Für letzteres könnte ich euch ein paar Stellen zeigen. Fahren meistens mittwochs Abend und wenn es sein muss auch mit Licht.

Gruß ernie


----------



## husaberg_pue (8. April 2014)

Wie sieht´s mit Ostersamstag aus? Könnte euch durch´s Roote Moor führen...

Sonntag habe ich zum ersten mal im Wald bei Dalherda einen Biker gesehen


----------



## martinnnn (8. April 2014)

Danke für die rege Beteiligung 
Ostersamstag kann ich leider nicht aber bei Ernie´s Runde am Mittwoch würd ich nächste Woche gern mal mitfahren. Ich meld mich nochmal bei dir!


----------



## martinnnn (14. April 2014)

Hey sorry für die Verspätung.
Wie siehts bei euch aus, wer hat Lust diesen Mittwoch Abend eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## ernie007_de (15. April 2014)

Also morgen Abend könnte ich den Guide spielen  kann aber erst so gegen 19 Uhr ! Treffpunkt könnte Schloss Adolphseck am Sportplatz sein.


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2014)

Hallo ernie007, 

Könnte ich falls ich es schaffe mich anschließen morgen? 

Also Schloß adolphseck kenn ich, aber welchen Sportplatz meinst du? 

Beste Grüße aus Fulda,

Daniel


----------



## ernie007_de (15. April 2014)

Der liegt dort wenn man Richtung Engelhelms runter fährt ist nicht zu übersehen


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2014)

Stimmt ja, rechte Hand Richtung Engelhelms. 

Im welche Richtung willst du aufbrechen?


----------



## ernie007_de (16. April 2014)

Mal sehen Richtung loheland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (16. April 2014)

18:30 abfahrt Sportplatz heute


----------



## danie-dani (16. April 2014)

Schaffe es zeitlich leider nicht


----------



## iMaddin (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich komme ich aus der Region Darmstadt-Dieburg bzw Groß-Umstadt wenn das jemandem was sagt. Meine Freundin wohnt allerdings in Schlüchtern, ergo nicht weit weg von Fulda. Bin bis jetzt nur 1 mal dort gefahren und wie es allen geht, die neu in ner Region sind.....wie soll man versteckte Trails finden die auch was könnnen? 
Ich fahr en 29er Fully, bin also für alles gewappnet ;-)

Bin nur an den Wochenenden in Schlüchtern bzw vorraussichtlich 21. bis 25.04. Hat vll noch jemand Urlaub?

Gruss Martin


----------



## husaberg_pue (22. April 2014)

...heute abend 18.30 sporthaus kothen. Kannst dich gerne anschließen


----------



## husaberg_pue (7. Mai 2014)

Hat wer Lust, Samstag in die Rhön?


----------



## ml IX (7. Mai 2014)

Leider auf dem Weg ins Allgäu ;-)


----------



## bobbycar (8. Juni 2014)

Falls heute irgendeiner von Fulda in nen Bikepark fährt, bitte melden *kotz, keine Zugverbindung heute, umsonst um 6 aufgestandem


----------



## Slide9 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, möchte morgen Freitag ab Kreuzberg/Bischofsheim mal ein wenig biken, ua. Flowtrail checken. Kommt jemand mit ?? Dachte das ich so gegen 10 schon in Bischofsheim bin.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## stevensmanic (20. Juni 2014)

Neeeeeein zu spät gesehen. wär gerne mitgekommen! wann fährst du das nächste mal hoch? würd mir den gern mal anschaun war aber selbst noch nicht da.

Viel Spaß heute!

Grüße Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (23. Juni 2014)

Weiterhin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten in Bikeparks. *Der Shuttelbus am Kreuzberg 2014 ist abartig


----------



## Baitman (12. August 2014)

Hallo!

Hätte am Sonntag die Möglichkeit in der hessischen Rhön zu fahren. Werde mit nem Freund unterwegs sein. Habt Ihr einen Tipp für uns welche gps Route empfehlenswert ist? Wir sind das erste mal mit dem MTB dort, hab aber schon oft die Fernsichten mit dem Motorrad bewundert, ist optisch ganz was anderes wie der Spessart wo wir sonst so unterwegs sind...  Die Tour sollte so 1000-1500 hm haben...

Gruß


----------



## Dickes (14. August 2014)

Hi
Was stimmt denn dieses Jahr mit dem Shuttlebus nicht?
Wollt eigentlich demnächst auch wiedermal zum Flowtrail.


----------



## bobbycar (14. August 2014)

Die Aufhängung vom Shuttelbusanhänger ist verdammt scheiße (!) konzipiert, man muss eigentlich jedes Bike zu 2t reinwuchten - das dauert bei ner ganzen Gruppe Leute recht lange. Dad gleich bescheidene Spiel beim Rausnehmen - wenn man sich den Arm nicht auskugelt und sich nicht die Felgen versaut, muss man dann schon echt mit Speed den Berg runter, um den nächsten Bus überhaupt zu bekommen. Absolute Fehlkonstruktion!


----------



## Rhoentrail (25. August 2014)

Ja der neue Hänger ist leider nicht so gut wie die alten, aber mit ein wenig Übung geht das schon. Geärgert darüber haben wir uns schon zur genüge, hilft ja nu nix. Felgen hab ich mir bisher aber noch nicht versaut 
Wer die neue Site vom Flowtrail noch nicht kennt, hier ist sie. www.flowtrail-kreuzberg.de


----------



## bobbycar (25. August 2014)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Flowtrailausbau aus? Und Arnsberg ist endgültig vom Tisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoentrail (25. August 2014)

zu beiden Themen meines Wissens noch nichts neues am Start...aber abschreiben würd ich beides nicht.


----------



## Juristix (8. September 2014)

Hi,

am 20.09. findet in Gersfeld/Sparbord wieder der MTB-Team-Biathlon statt. Hier bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Teamkollegen/einer Teamkollegin. Just for fun. Geschwindigkeit kann ich nicht einschätzen. Würde mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## morcom (20. November 2014)

Hat irgent Jemand vor eine Tour oder Downhill am Wochenende fahren zu gehen ? Würde mich gerne anschließen. Am besten irgentwo in der Rhön wo man auch mit der Bahn hin kommt.

High Five


----------



## bobbycar (20. November 2014)

------


----------



## soso79 (21. November 2014)

Ggf je nach Lust und Laune große nalle oder trail bauen bzw instand setzen


----------



## NonoF (24. November 2014)

Moin, das hört sich eigentlich gut an, bin da neulich erst rumgefahren. Wann willst du da was machen?


----------



## morcom (25. November 2014)

Ich war am Sonntag am Florenberg. Samstag habe ich irgentwie keine Zeit gefunden :/


----------



## bobbycar (27. November 2014)

Florenberg ist ne Hausnummer - aber eben ein kleiner Spot.
Buddeln, Tour, Sprünge - gibts da keine Verbindung?


----------



## morcom (9. Februar 2015)

bobbycar wo fährst du eigentlich immer in Fulda ?


----------



## slipknot03 (24. Mai 2015)

Yo! 
Ich bin neue in DE / Fulda und Ich fahre gerne, aber Ich kenn hier keine wegs / leute.
Hat jemand bock mir einmal zeigen oder mit mir fahren.

UND Ich entschuldige mich fur mein schlechtes deutsch. Wie hab Ich gesagt, Ich bin neu hier 
Ich will eigentlich AM fahren, oder FR/DH.
Aber Renrad/XC ist auch ein option.
Ich will nur fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (24. Mai 2015)

Hi Slipknot,
Downhill-Training immer dienstags 1730 Uhr auf dem Yotrail, allerdings in Bad Hersfeld.





Wenn Du mal vorbeischauen magst, melde Dich.

Ahoi

Martin


----------



## soso79 (24. Mai 2015)

Andere Richtung geht viel am kreuzberg. Die hersfelder strecke ist aber auch mehr als sehenswert!


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Mai 2015)

He voll schön zu sehen, dass sich in der guten alten Rhön mitlerweile auch recht viel tut! Die Bedingungen sind fast perfekt, auch wenn die Berge nicht besonders hoch sind, stattdessen die Bürokratie für jeden Mist  ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich wieder in die Heimat komme und neue Trails und Aktivitäten entdecken kann, die es so vor 4-5 Jahren einfach überhaupt nicht gab :O weiter so!


----------



## slipknot03 (25. Mai 2015)

soso79 schrieb:


> Andere Richtung geht viel am kreuzberg. Die hersfelder strecke ist aber auch mehr als sehenswert!



Ah, das ist 400+ km und Ich hab kein auto 





feirefizo schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal vorbeischauen magst, melde Dich.
> 
> Ahoi
> 
> Martin




Sieht sehr gut aus 
Ich bin nich so gut, und bin langsam aber Ich will versuchen 
Geht jemand mit auto (hat platz) oder gehen sie alle mit bahn?

Ich war gestern am Florenberg. Kurz, aber spass


----------



## soso79 (25. Mai 2015)

Kreuzberg ist nicht so weit schau mal Bischofsheim, sollte von Fd aus genauso weit sein wie hersfeld. Florenberg ist am besten wenn man sich nicht zu oft aufhält, sonst macht die Gemeinde wieder alles kaputt. Musste ja alles erst wieder aufgebaut werden. Hier bitte noch mehr Rücksicht nehmen auf Spaziergänger als gewohnt.


----------



## Slide9 (29. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute, dachte ich fahre ein bissl Trails in der Rhön am 18/19.7 - 2015!! Leider kenne ich nur den Flowtrail am Kreuzberg. Dachte ich fahre mal den Holy und eventuell noch was anderes auch. Wenn jemand mich dieses WE guiden könnte wäre dies super....oder GPS Daten senden. Also ich lade auch auf ein Radler ein, wo auch immer ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2015)

Moinsen Thorsten, 
Das WE bin ich leider voll verplant. Ausgerechnet an diesem.


----------



## Slide9 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja sehr schade Marc, war lange her!

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ml IX (1. Juli 2015)

Wohl war, aber nicht aus dem Sinn ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (3. September 2015)

Servus, ich bin nächste Woche zwei Tage geschäftlich in Fulda. Wenn es die Umstände erlauben (Bike im Hotel, genügend Zeit am Anreisetag usw) würde ich gerne ne Runde in / um Fulda biken. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## NoBseHz (3. September 2015)

Heya, good news: Ich bin demnächst wieder in der Rhön heimisch


----------



## bobbycar (4. September 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin nächste Woche zwei Tage geschäftlich in Fulda. Wenn es die Umstände erlauben (Bike im Hotel, genügend Zeit am Anreisetag usw) würde ich gerne ne Runde in / um Fulda biken. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?



Wieviel km? Eher cc oder bergaborientiert? 
Für letzteres empfiehlt sich def. der Flowtrail Kreuberg, sind halt noch einige km bis dahin. Sonst sind Trails rar oder meist kurz, auch für Außenstehende nicht gut zu finden.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. September 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Wieviel km? Eher cc oder bergaborientiert?



Eher bergaborientiert  Habe mal Onkel Google bemüht, Flowtrail Kreuzberg schaut sehr geil aus, aber leider zu weit von Fulda weg, das es sich lohnt dort vorbei zuschauen


----------



## bobbycar (4. September 2015)

Zu wenig Zeit?


----------



## bobbycar (4. September 2015)

Florenberg (Ort: Künzell Pilgerzell) hat einen FR-Spot. Den längsten Singletrail hier ums Eck wurde neulich leider platt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. September 2015)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Zu wenig Zeit?



Werde leider nicht viel Zeit haben, wenn ich Glück habe sind es 3-4 Stunden



bobbycar schrieb:


> Florenberg (Ort: Künzell Pilgerzell) hat einen FR-Spot.



Das ist ja nicht zu weit weg, behalte ich mal im Auge


----------



## betzmani (9. September 2015)

andernfalls gibt es einen spot in flieden (südl. Bezirk Fulda, leicht mit dem Zug erreichbar) 
habe das ding mit Kumpels vor ein paar Jahren aufgebaut, im moment steht eine kurze dh, eine nette Freeride (sehr nett, tolle anlieger, paar drops, kleine doubles und wallride) und ein singletrail der auch spaß macht, gelände liegt richtung Weinberg auf der rechten Seite!

grüße


----------



## bobbycar (10. September 2015)

Dachte nur für Vereinsmitglieder?


----------



## ml IX (10. September 2015)

KB lohnt immer. ½h von Fulda mit dem Auto.


----------



## Slide46 (18. September 2015)

Neu im Forum.
Erst mal ein kurzes Hallo aus Fulda.
Bin 40 Jahre und fahre Hobbymäßig. 
Habe vor am Sonntag 20.9.15 den letzten Rhön Special Cup in Weyhers (30 km MTB Strecke) mitzufahren, aber alleine fahren ist blöd.
Gibt es hier noch jemanden der alleine unterwegs ist, dem ich mich anschließen kann???

VG Christian


----------



## Slide9 (23. September 2015)

Hi betzmani, 
das Ding bei Flieden könnte man sich mal anschauen. Geht eine genauere Wegbeschreibung?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Slide46 (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Die ersten 350 km mit dem neuen Bike liegen hinter mir.
Eine Tour möchte ich gerne mit euch teilen.
Sie ging von Fulda/Niesig durch den Michelsrombacher Wald nach Hünhan bei Burghaun. Hier haben wir eine Mittagspause in der Sängerburg eingelegt. Absolut zu empfehlen sind die Steaks dort. Superlecker !!! Von dort ging es über Hünfeld-Sargenzell-Rückers-Haunestausee wieder zurück nach Niesig.
Es waren ca.43 km und 800hm. 3 Singletrails waren auch dabei. Wer Interesse hat und die genauen Tourdaten möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden, oder wir drehen die Runde mal gemeinsam .

VG


----------



## Slide9 (6. November 2015)

Hallo Slide46, 

wäre echt nett mal die Möglichkeiten in der Heimat kennen zu lernen. Gebe bitte Bescheid wenn du wieder eine Tour machst. Müsste dann mein Bike von der Arbeit mit nehmen. Leider kann ich nur zu Wochenenden.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. November 2015)

Hallo Community Fulda,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich bin 19 Jahre und komme aus Eichenzell.
Steige gerade vom Hardtail auf AM/Enduro um; das neue Bike kommt Mitte Dezember.
Würde gerne meine Streckenkenntnisse erweitern, was Singletrails und Enduro Touren angeht.
Den Spot am Florenberg sowie den Flowtrails am Kreuzberg kenne ich.
Interesse hätte ich vorallem an einer gemeinsamen Tour (guiden) für den Supertrail Kreuzberg oder Holy Trail.
Könnte auch eine für Fulda und Umgebung relativ traillastige Tour (einfache Trails 30km ca 700hm ab Eichenzell) anbieten, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Sportliche Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Slide46 (11. November 2015)

Hi Johannes,

hört sich gut an. Können gerne mal eine Tour zusammen machen. Meld dich wenn du auf Tour gehst, vielleicht passt es ja.
Alleine fahren macht nämlich keinen Spass....

VG aus Fulda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (12. November 2015)

Könnte mich auch anschließen, denke die vorhandenen Passagen kenne ich,  aber alleine ist echt zunehmend demotivierender. 
Knie muss aber erst wieder fit werden.


----------



## Slide9 (12. November 2015)

Hi Jo,
an einem WE könnte ich auch mitmachen, muss halt das Bike mitbringen und spätestens am Do davor wissen wann.
Trails kenne ich keine, ausser KB, aber freue mich trotzdem. Bin halt normal am Königstuhl unterwegs ;-) 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## JohnnyRider (12. November 2015)

Dieses Wochenende geht noch nicht, neues Bike kommt erst Mitte Dezember


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. November 2015)

Vielleicht wurde ich missverstanden: Ich suche jemanden, der mir die Strecken Supertrail Kreuzberg, Holy Trail und sonstige AM/Enduro Touren zeigen kann und gemeinsam fährt (sprich: guiden)!
Für den Supertrail habe ich zwar GPX Daten gefunden, aber gemeinsam radeln macht einfach viel mehr Spaß
Aber meine Heimatstrecke kann ich euch bei Gelegenheit auch zeigen


----------



## KalleGrabo (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi @JohnnyRider,

ich bin selber erst seit einem Jahr hier unterwegs. Ich denke, ich habe ein paar schöne AM/Enduro Touren gefunden.  Den Supertrail am KB kenn ich auch, macht aber erst Sinn wenn der Flowtrail im März wieder geöffnet hat. 

Wenn immer noch Interesse besteht, kannst du dich gern per PN melden.

Ach ja, ich komme aus Pilgerzell.


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ich heiße David, komme zwar nicht aus Fulda und Umgebung aber aus der Rhön auf thüringer Seite, ich hätte auch Lust was Neues mal zu sehen als hier meine Gegend, gerne enduro touren, mein Fahrrad will ja artgerecht gehalten werden


----------



## bobbycar (10. März 2016)

Hey, würde den Thread gerne aktuell halten. Hat einer Freitag, also morgen, evtl spontan Zeit für ne Tour?


----------



## JohnnyRider (10. März 2016)

Ja, ich kann zwischen 12 und 18 Uhr


----------



## KalleGrabo (10. März 2016)

Allgemein hätte ich auch Lust auf gemeinsame Touren. Könnte morgen aber etwas knapp werden..

Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn @bobbycar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (2. April 2016)

Hui, mir hats die letzte Nachricht unzerschlagen gehabt. Ich komme direkt aus Fulda.


----------



## KalleGrabo (11. April 2016)

Ok, kein Ding

Komme ungefähr aus der selben Ecke wie @JohnnyRider... Da könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## JohnnyRider (19. Mai 2016)

Fährt jemand am Samstag eine Runde in der Rhön? Würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## Biker-FD (21. Mai 2016)

Was für Strecken und wo fahrt ihr? Würde mich auch mal anschließen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbycar (23. Mai 2016)

Darf ab Mitte Juli wieder


----------



## nice84 (25. Mai 2016)

Servus ,

ich bin am 15 + 16 Juni in Lahrbach/Tann.

Is halt unter der Woche, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit ne Runde mit mir zu drehen ?

Gruß

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (26. Mai 2016)

Will heute jemand spontan mit nach Frammersbach? Hab noch Platz für ein Rad


----------



## JansenX (28. Mai 2016)

Servus! Ich bin grad umgezogen nach Fulda und wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier bock hat mir die trails zu zeigen? Hab morgen schon mal Zeit und das Wetter sollte auch schön werden, 
Mfg Jansen


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (31. Mai 2016)

Servus, 

also ich komme direkt vom Fußes des Kreuzbergs, aus Bischofsheim und kenne mich rund rum recht gut aus. Fahre Fatbike (Hauptsächlich im Winter) und Allmountain. Auch gerne längere Touren, dabei verbinde ich immer die schönsten Trails die in der nähe sind. 
Also sagt bescheid wenn ihr was vorhabt, ich bin dabei wenn es die Zeit zulässt, dann kann euch gerne ein paar Highlights zeigen. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## bullswildrush (31. Mai 2016)

Auf das Angebot komm ich gerne zurück, ich komme zwar aus der thüringer Rhön aber den Kreuzberg fahr ich des Öfteren an, leider kenn ich da nur ein paar trails und würde gerne noch mehr erkunden... Werd mich mal demnächst melden wenn es zeitlich passt, vllt hast du ja auch da Zeit und kannst mir ein wenig was zeigen


----------



## Biker-FD (1. Juni 2016)

Am Kreuzberg fahre ich auch sehr gerne. Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich gern mal dabei.


----------



## JohnnyRider (1. Juni 2016)

SpeciiiNarr schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich komme direkt vom Fußes des Kreuzbergs, aus Bischofsheim und kenne mich rund rum recht gut aus. Fahre Fatbike (Hauptsächlich im Winter) und Allmountain. Auch gerne längere Touren, dabei verbinde ich immer die schönsten Trails die in der nähe sind.
> Also sagt bescheid wenn ihr was vorhabt, ich bin dabei wenn es die Zeit zulässt, dann kann euch gerne ein paar Highlights zeigen.
> ...


Hört sich gut an! Dein Angebot werde ich gerne irgendwann in Zukunft mal annehmen.


----------



## JansenX (6. Juni 2016)

Hat vielleicht Morgen jemanden Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## JohnnyRider (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, Hier !


----------



## JansenX (6. Juni 2016)

Perfekt  wo/wann/wie spaet? . Hoffentlich kennst du dich hier aus, ich auf jeden Fall nicht, wohn hier erst seit 2 Wochen haha


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (6. Juni 2016)

Wo wollt ihr fahren? Wenn ihr in Bischofsheim los wollt wäre ich dabei  hätte ab ca. 14:30 Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansenX (6. Juni 2016)

Bisschofsheim hoert sich gut an aber mein Auto geht morgen in der Werkstatt, weiss nicht ob Johnyrider ein Auto hat.?


----------



## JohnnyRider (6. Juni 2016)

Puh, dachte eher an eine Runde hier in der direkten Umgebung von Fulda.
Uhrzeit so nach der Arbeit 17 Uhr.


----------



## JansenX (6. Juni 2016)

Ja dann machen wir das doch und verschieben bisschofsheim fuer das naechste mal!
17.00 passt auf jeden Fall, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (7. Juni 2016)

Bin heute ne schöne Tour gefahren

4 Gipfel Tour. Heidelstein - Wasserkuppe - Himmeldunkberg - Kreuzberg


----------



## Biker-FD (7. Juni 2016)

Schade... Zu spät gelesen. Wo seid ihr gefahren? Gibt es schon einen neuen Termin?


----------



## JansenX (8. Juni 2016)

Wir sind nicht gefahren, musste leider absagen weil mein Auto in der Werkstatt länger gebraucht hat als gepland. 
Neue termin steht noch nicht,  ich bin jetzt auch erst mal bis Montag nicht da. Vielleicht Dienstag?


----------



## Biker-FD (13. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus?


----------



## JansenX (16. Juni 2016)

eher schlecht  Wollte Samstag mal bei der Flowtrail schauen, hat jemand Bock?


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. Juni 2016)

Samstag oder Sonntag eventuell bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Juni 2016)

Werde morgen bei passendem Wetter den 10 Uhr Bus hoch nehmen ab Gersfeld.


----------



## Biker-FD (18. Juni 2016)

Samstag passt mir leider nicht. Viel Spaß bei wenig Regen


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich werde morgen so ca. 16 Uhr und Dienstag ca. 17 Uhr ne Tour von Bischofsheim/Zentralparkplatz starten. 
Falls jemand Lust hat!! ✌


----------



## bullswildrush (30. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Zeit um ne runde am Kreuzberg zu drehen, so gegen 14 Uhr?


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (4. Juli 2016)

@bullswildrush habe es leider erst jetzt gelesen.


Hätte jemand lust und Zeit am Sonntag mit mir MTB-Team-Biathlon in Bischofsheim zu fahren? Habe noch keinen Teampartner Flyer ist im Anhang


----------



## JansenX (8. Juli 2016)

Faehrt morgen jemanden am Kreuzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeciiiNarr (8. Juli 2016)

Um wie viel Uhr fährst du und wo geht's los?


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Juli 2016)

Würde mich eventuell auch anschließen


----------



## JansenX (8. Juli 2016)

habe gedacht um 9.00 in bisschofsheim zu sein und dann 4/5 mal den Bus shuttle nehme. Also Flowtrail und was dazu gehoert


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (8. Juli 2016)

Da wäre ich denk ich dabei  wollen wir handynummern austauschen um uns zu erreichen?
Du parkst dann bestimmt am Zentralparkplatz?!


----------



## JansenX (8. Juli 2016)

genau wurde da parken. nul 1 funf 2 237448siebensieben


----------



## bullswildrush (9. Juli 2016)

Wie ist denn das mit dem Shuttle Service am Kreuzberg, wollte am 24.7 da mal mit über die geführte Tour von "rhöntrail", aber wenn da jeder den Service nutzen kann da bräuchte ich nur jemand der mir die schönen trails zeigen könne


----------



## JohnnyRider (10. Juli 2016)

Tageskarte kostet knapp unter 9 Euro. Am besten immer unten in Bischofsheim Haltestelle Post einsteigen. Dort ist auch ein großer Parkplatz, an dem man am Wochenende kostenlos parken kann (hoffe hab ich richtig in Erinnerung).
Der Bus hat am Wochenende immer Mai bis Oktober etwa den Radanhänger dran.
Fahrplan: http://www.kreuzbergbus.de/dl_include/8012_Kreuzbergbus.pdf
Fährt von Bushaltestelle Post immer um :26 ab, außer um 13:26, da ist Pause.
Bezüglich dem Weg: einfach Leute im Bus fragen. Sind meistens sehr nett 
Gibt einen Trail zum Flowtrail und nach dem Flowtrail gibt es ab dem Irenkreuz wieder einen Trail, der fast bis nach Bischofsheim führt


----------



## atypus (15. August 2016)

Bin am Freitag 19. in Fulda und würde gern ne Tour bei euch in der Rhön fahren, die ich gar nicht kenne. Super gern mit eingebautem Kreuzbergtrail in der Gangart Enduro/AM für 3-5 Stunden. Hat jemand Lust mich mitzunehmen/zu guiden? Falls sich niemand findet freue ich mich auch über gps-Tracks.
Beste Grüße in die Rhön


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (17. August 2016)

Hier stand etwas Unwichtiges


----------



## TorstenHaxel (31. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich gedenke Anfang Oktober die Rhön etwas befahren zu wollen.
Nun habe ich den Rhön-Cross als sehr interessante Route gefunden, finde allerdings keine Daten hierzu.
Hat jemand etwas?
Oder gar etwas vergleichbares?
Es sollten 2-3 Tage damit zu füllen sein, und am Ende ein Rundkurs ergeben.
Kategorie Allmountain mit nicht allzuviel Asphalt bzw. Waldautobahnanteil wäre klasse!
Also? Raus mit den Vorschlägen.

Im Gegenzug kann ich die Wupperberge als mein Home-Revier empfehlen ;-)


Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeciiiNarr (10. September 2016)

Du könntest den Hochrhöner fahren. Der geht normalerweise von Bad Kissingen - Bad Salzungen. Ist andersherum aber auch möglich! Ist in 2 Tagen zu schaffen. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jhzvgrtjqxaoplbj


----------



## JansenX (27. September 2016)

Hat morgen jemanden Zeit und Bock auf eine Runde? Kreuzberg? Oder was gibt es noch mehr in die Richtung?


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (27. September 2016)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand am Sonntag oder Montag am Kreuzberg (Flowtrail). Ich komme von außerhalb und bin a, Wochenende in der "Nähe" (Würzburg) und hab Bock auf Ballern. Am liebsten vor allem bergab aber trampele auch wieder rauf wenn es sein muss.

Vielleicht nimmt mich ja ein Einheimischer mit und zeigt mir die Gegend oder von mir aus auch nur den Flowtrail. Ich mag Luft unter den Reifen, Flow, Gerumpel, technisch eigentlich alles was bergab bedeutet. Rauf bin ich eher (sehr) gemütllich unterwegs. Mein Bike und ich sind stabil aber nicht unbedingt leicht ;-)

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht aleine durch die Gegend gurke.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## tobisnet (8. März 2017)

Hallo Mountainbiker!

Wir, der MTB Bieberstein-Langenbieber e.V., sind ein kleiner Verein der Kinder und Jugendliche fördert und wir brauchen eure Unterstützung.
Wir nehmen an einer Vereinsförderung der Rhön- Energie teil. Dabei erhalten die ersten 25 Vereine mit den meisten Stimmen 4000 Euro.

Wir wollen damit einen Pumptrack bauen.
Wir würden uns riesig freuen wenn uns das mit eurer Hilfe gelingt.  VIELEN DANK!

Hinweis: Man kann jeden Tag erneut abstimmen.

https://voting.re-fd.de/voting/voting-2017/bau-eines-pumptracks/


----------



## JohnnyRider (8. März 2017)

Abgestimmt 
Nenn das Kind doch beim Namen und sag, dass ihr der MTB Bieberstein-Langenbieber eV seid 
Wenn im Sommer Bedarf für Hilfe beim Bau besteht, melde dich gerne nochmal hier.


----------



## tobisnet (8. März 2017)

Danke, und immer dran bleiben und gerne auch weitersagen! 
Werde dann auch hier berichten ob es was geworden ist.


----------



## Schmedden (1. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen...

Ich bin neu in Fulda / Großenlüder und auf der Suche nach Trails und MTB-Bekanntschaften.
Unter der Woche fahre ich eigentlich nur XC... Feierabendtouren eben.
Am WE darfs dafür aber gern richtig holprig werden...
Wer also Lust hat mich rumzuführen, darf sich gerne melden...

Gruß Christoph


----------



## bobbycar (5. Juni 2017)

Schmedden schrieb:


> Servus zusammen...
> 
> Ich bin neu in Fulda / Großenlüder und auf der Suche nach Trails und MTB-Bekanntschaften.
> Unter der Woche fahre ich eigentlich nur XC... Feierabendtouren eben.
> ...


Die Fuldaer mtb-Gemeinde ist kaum präsent im Netz, is ne tote Gruppe hier... leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo Christoph,
kann dir leider nur Hersfeld als Ausgangspunkt anbieten.
Trailtouren sind hier aber eher mau.
Was wir allerdings haben ist eine nette kleine DH-Strecke.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Schmedden (5. Juni 2017)

Na langsam kommt hier doch Leben rein... 
Wenn die Strecke mit 150mm Federweg befahrbar ist, hätte ich schonmal bock am WE mitzueiern... 
Kannst ja mal Meldung machen, wenn ihr fahrt.
Danke!


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (6. Juni 2017)

Servus,
Einfach mal nach Bischofsheim kommen und mit dem Bus zum Kreuzberg Shuttl´n und die Abfahrten genießen!
Da lernst du dann auch sicher andere Bikebegeistere kennen!

Gruß Flo


----------



## bobbycar (6. Juni 2017)

Große Runde über die Wasserkuppe / Ebersburg mit einigen Trails kann ich bieten; Bad Salzschlirf hat auch nen Endurotrail. 
Flowfrail Bad Ord wird am 10.6. eröffnet, am 11.6. ist in Frammersbach Lifttag (msf Frammersbach/ Lifttag Frammersbach auf facebook) soweit ich weiß. Allerdings bin ich n. Woche und Ende des Monats erstmal im Urlaub.


----------



## Schmedden (7. Juni 2017)

Am Flowtrail Kreuzberg war ich neulich mit nem Kollegen... Da wollt ich auf alle Fälle nochmal hin! 

Bad Salzschlirf ist ja quasi vor meiner Haustür. Am WE hab ich da sogar nen SIngletrail gefunden...  Ich denke mal den meinste?!

Große Runde Wasserkuppe klingt top, da bin ich dabei! 
Nen Termin wird sich da schon finden...


----------



## bullswildrush (7. Juni 2017)

Ich komme aus der Thüringer rhön hinter tann, kann aber auch Touren von Hilders, Milseburg wasserkuppe und weiter anbieten, Kreuzberg natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmedden (7. Juni 2017)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten... 

Klingt auch gut. Am WE hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Juni 2017)

Fährt jemand zufällig Samstag /Sonntag aufm Kreuzberg, ich hatte Lust auf ein paar spaßige Abfahrten allerdings kenn ich nicht alle Abfahrten wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde sie mir zu zeigen wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Schmedden (15. Juni 2017)

Moin...
Da wäre ich auch dabei. Allerdings kann ich erst nächsten Samstag (24.6.) wieder... 

Gruß


----------



## JansenX (22. Juni 2017)

Servus Cristoph,

Ich fahre samstag wahrscheinlich zum Kreuzberg, hab noch ein platz frei im Auto, wenn du bock hast kannst du gerne mitfahren.
Jansen


----------



## Schmedden (22. Juni 2017)

Servus...
Klingt prima! Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## JansenX (23. Juni 2017)

Leider wird das doch nix, bin über nacht krank geworden und bleibe erstmal ins bett


----------



## takkyu (27. Juni 2017)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Bad Salzschlirf hat auch nen Endurotrail.
> Flowfrail Bad Ord wird am 10.6. eröffnet, am 11.6. ist in Frammersbach Lifttag (msf Frammersbach/ Lifttag Frammersbach auf facebook) soweit ich weiß. Allerdings bin ich n. Woche und Ende des Monats erstmal im Urlaub.



Geil danke für den Tipp mit Bad Orb. Fahre da regelmäßig vorbei und werde ab jetzt wohl öfter da mal "Pause" machen 
Meinst du den Sengersbergtrail in Bad Salzschlirf?


----------



## JohnnyRider (2. September 2017)

Will jemand morgen mit nach Frammersbach? Habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei


----------



## Bergbiker23 (20. April 2018)

Ich habe für morgen eine Tour ab Gersfeld geplant 40km.

Die Route führt zu 4 Basaltbrüchen.

Werde Vormittags starten. Genaue Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.


Wer mit will einfach melden...


----------



## -iBike- (2. Juni 2018)

Ich finde das hier sollte mal wieder so richtig zum leben erweckt werden! Also los FD. Was für Bikes fahren hier so und in welcher Disziplin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (3. Juni 2018)

Dann mach doch mal den Anfang!


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (3. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre Enduro und  Downhill bin meistens in Angersbach unterwegs. Wenn jemand auch Lust hätte dort mal wieder zu fahren und zu bauen einfach mal eine PN schreiben wir probieren gerade alle Strecken wieder ein bisschen auf Vordermann zu bringen


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute ich komme aus der Thüringer rhön, hab vor nächsten Sonntag ein wenig am Kreuzberg zu shutteln, wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## -iBike- (4. Juni 2018)

Komme aus dem Hünfelder Land, angefangen habe ich mit 14 Jahren bei Marathon Rennen; das ist jetzt 13 Jahre her - und die letzten 3 Jahre habe ich mich 100%tig auf ein Abendstudium konzentriert und bin nun seit ein paar Monaten wieder im Sattel eines leicht veränderten Lector 8 LC:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/176245 

Aktuell konzentriere ich mich auf CC-Rennen da ich die Kombi aus Ausdauer und Technik ziemlich spannend finden. Fahre also die kurzen Marathon Distanzen und CC-Bundesliga. Inzwischen hab ich auch ne schöne runde um den H-see zusammen (~5km, davon 3km auf Trails mit´n paar Downhills/Drops.) Mehr dazu via PN.



bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich komme aus der Thüringer rhön, hab vor nächsten Sonntag ein wenig am Kreuzberg zu shutteln, wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich gerne anschließen



---> Wann willst du los?



Bergbiker23 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal den Anfang!



--> Jetzt du ;-)


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo Mtb-Gemeinde,

gibts hier noch hin und wieder Touren die gemeinsam gemacht werden?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (12. Juni 2018)

Ja also wir fahren jeden Sonntag Touren wir treffen uns immer am Sattelstein in der Nähe von Schlitz.


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Juni 2018)

Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Dieses WE habe ich leider keine Zeit. 

Gibt es schöne Trails um Schlitz? 

Bin schon öfter den R1 nach Schlitz gefahren.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (12. Juni 2018)

Ja kein Problem einfach mal Melden bei Interesse. Man kann sich auch bei mir mal treffen um gemeinsam hin zu fahren. Trails haben wir leider nicht so viele also bei Bad Salzschlirf ist einer und unser kleines "Trailcenter" in Angersbach.


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Juni 2018)

In Angersbach waren wir auch schon öfter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMTB-04 (12. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön da könnte man sich ja auch mal treffen ;D


----------



## JohnnyRider (28. Juni 2018)

-iBike- schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier sollte mal wieder so richtig zum leben erweckt werden! Also los FD. Was für Bikes fahren hier so und in welcher Disziplin?



Fahre Enduro (Rhön, Angersbach, Bad Orb, Schlüchtern, etc und nahe Bikeparks)
Fahre außerdem "Trail/Allmountain" (Fuldaer Umgebung, Rhön)
Seit kurzem auch wieder XC (Fuldaer Umgebung)


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (28. Juni 2018)

Hat ham Samstag jemand Lust ein bisschen in Angersbach zu fahren?


----------



## Schmedden (29. Juni 2018)

Will ich mich auch nochmal melden und hier etwas Leben rein bringen... 

Ich bin meist Raum Fulda / Großenlüder und Kreuzberg  Rhön unterwegs. Und auch A'bach...
Vorzugsweise Endurogerumpel.

Am Samstag wirds höchswahrscheinlich zum Kreuzberg gehen.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (29. Juni 2018)

Ja Kreuzberg hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust zu nur wenn man noch nicht 18 ist hat mans schwer ohne Auto hin zukommen


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin sehr häufig im Sinntal unterwegs, also eher die Grenze zur Rhön. Sehr viele Berge, wunderschöne Landschaft, aber leider nur Forstpisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (2. August 2018)

Jemand hier aus der Gegend um tann wendershausen, hilders?


----------



## Schinkensalami (2. September 2018)

hey leute,

seit kurzem wieder in Fulda. Bin die letzten Jahre viel Enduro/All Mountain in und um Nbg gefahren.
Kenne Kreuzberg und Bad Orb...ansonsten leider noch nicht viel. 

Kennt jemand Hirsch- und Wildsautrail und Co. im Vogelsberg? Ist das zu empfehlen?
Hab was von Angersbach/Wartenberg gehört....wie findet man das Trailcenter dort am besten?

VG Basti


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (2. September 2018)

Hi ja Angersbach werd ich nicht im ein Forum schreiben einfach mir ne PN schreiben oder so dann können wir das regeln


----------



## JohnnyRider (5. Oktober 2018)

Falls jemand jemanden kennt, der in Künzell baut: Ich hätte Interesse mit zu bauen, sofern der Spot halbwegs von Dauer ist. 

Private Nachricht bitte


----------



## Ecko88 (16. März 2020)

Hallo Fuldaer,
die Saison geht wieder los. Gibt es zufällig neue Spots in der Umgebung...

Grüße


----------



## leoloewe369 (30. August 2020)

Servus, ich wohn in fulda und such leute zum biken. 
Ich fahr gerne touren, allerdings am liebsten gespickt mit ein paar schönen trails zum runterbrettern 
Wenn jemand bock hat mal ne tour zu fahren (zb vogelsberg trails, kreuzberg trail in der rhön, flowtrail bad orb oder andere sachen in der umgebung) oder in einem park (zb künzell, florensberg, angersbach) vorbeizuschauen und eventuell auch n bisschen zu bauen meldet euch!

@JohnnyRider Ich hätte da auch mega bock drauf! Bist du noch interessiert? Momentan verfällt das meiste da eher, ich glaub wir müssten das dann wieder auf eigene faust starten und herrichten. der spot ist aber denk ich auf jeden fall von dauer, ist ja direkt an der autobahn also wird da sicher kein wohngebiet oder so gebaut

@Ecko88 keine ahnung, was kennst du denn schon? wir können auf jeden fall gerne mal auf die suche gehen

Grüße Leo


----------



## bullswildrush (30. August 2020)

So Sachen wie angersbach, florensberg und bad orb wäre ich auch dran interessiert, auch mal wieder nen Tag am kreuzberg oder Touren in der rhön, komme halt aus tann aber ich bin mobil und man könnte sich so treffen, vllt bin ich nächsten Sonntag auch mal wieder am kreuzberg.


----------



## RedRian (28. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ganz schön ruhig hier geworden... keiner mehr aktiv in und um Fulda?


----------



## leoloewe369 (28. Mai 2021)

Doch, bin immernoch aktiv. Aber es hat sich für mich gezeigt, dass man am trail selbst besser Mitfahrer findet als im Netz.
Wenn du magst können wir aber gerne mal ne runde zusammen fahren. Was und wo fährst du denn so?


----------



## RedRian (28. Mai 2021)

Ja gude!
Ich wohne seit ein paar wochen in eichenzell, bin hier aber nur wenig unterwegs gewesen. Ein paar singletrails im wald hab ich schon ausfindig gemacht. Ansonsten ein paar mal im bikepark gewesen, aber hab das mit dem springen leider noch net so drauf  fahre aktuell ein älteres, selbst aufgebautes cube stereo (160mm) und habe noch ein allmountain e bike von giant. Was fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (9. Juni 2021)

Moin,
Ich wohne ganz im der Nähe von dem Spot in Künzell. Wenn ihr da fahrt sagt gerne mal bescheid. Trails kenne ich auch einiges in der Rhön. 
Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo 140 TM 

Soweit ich weiß macht der DAV Fulda auch immermal Touren in der Rhön und auch in den Alpen...


----------



## CQB (2. Oktober 2021)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin vor einiger Zeit nach Fulda gezogen und hab meine Räder mal wieder abgestaubt. War heute mal am Kreuzbertrail und muss sagen, macht spaß! Bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die bock auf Touren haben. Bikepark, oder einfach ein paar Kilometer nach der Arbeit. E-Bike oder mit Muskelpower, beides vorhanden. Hauptsache Ballern ;-)

Hab heute auch zu diesem Zwecke eine Telegram Gruppe gegründet, weils über das Forum immer schwierig ist sich zu verabreden. Wenn interesse besteht, dann gerne Bescheid geben, dann kann ich euch hinzufügen. Oder die Telegram Suche bemühen


----------



## Reitermaniac (5. Oktober 2021)

Hi, bin für einen Tag in Fulda uns suche eine GPS route für eine Allmountain/Enduro runde. Hat da jemand was?


----------

